# utolsóból - első szótaglánc



## aksan (2010 Július 14)

Az utolsóból - első, szótag játék már olyan hosszúságot ért el, hogy célszerűnek látszik újat indítani a helyébe.Ezzel természetes lehetőség kínálkozik a régi törlésére
45500 szólánc nem őrizendő gondolom

*Játékszabály:*
A játék utolsó oldalán(lapján) lévő utolsó válaszadó szavát kell folytatni


Az ott látott szó utolsó szótagjával kezdve írj egy szót
*Az utolsó szótag legyen az általad írt szóban az első szótag *
Néha elakadni látszik a játék.
Ekkor(szükségből) lehetőségek a következők:


A kettős betűk cseréje egybetűssé pl. Sz(s), ty(t),zs(z) stb..
Magánhangzók ékezetváltása pl. O(ó) ,Ö(ő) ,é(e) ,ű(ü) ,i(í)
Ez ékezetváltás nem betűcsere 
betűcsere nem megengedett
Ha végképp nem folytathatónak nyilvánul egy szó akkor a hibás szó előttit válasszuk folytatásnak
----------------------------------------------------------------------
A játék során a következőket szoktuk betartani:

Arra ügyeljünk mindannyian olyan szót írjunk folytatásnak ,amit szótaghelyesen lehet folytatni.

A játékban szereplő szavak magyar nyelvbe beépült szavak legyenek.

Amennyiben nem eléggé ismert lenne egy szó utána (zárójelben rövid magyarázat célszerű)

Nem írhatunk kitalált nem létező szavakat
Lehet viszont tulajdonnév.


Mielőtt indulna a játék lássunk néhány példát:


Pl: Ka-*pál*
Új szó : Pál-*ma*

Tá-*nyér*
Új szó : nyer-*tes*

további lánc:
Tes-*sék*
szék-*láb*
láb-tá-*masz*
masz-to-*don*
Dön-ci-*é *

A kezdőszó legyen:
pén*tek*


Kedves újak! A ti feladványotok az utolsó oldalon az utolsó hozzászólásban van.
*****
utóirat:
Mivel ez társasjáték, kérlek vedd figyelembe a játékszabályt,
és *ami minden játéknál kötelező: egyszerre csak egy választ írj be.*

*Felhívom a figyelmet arra, hogy olyan szavakat adjatok fel, amelyeket ti is folytatni tudnátok (rituevu - moderátor)*


----------



## c.piros (2010 Július 14)

tek-*nős*


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 14)

nős*tény*


----------



## c.piros (2010 Július 14)

tény*leg*


----------



## mr.laura (2010 Július 14)

legalább*is*


----------



## c.piros (2010 Július 14)

Isten


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

tengő*dik*


----------



## rot (2010 Július 14)

dik*tál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

tál*ban*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 14)

ban-kó


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

kó*bor*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 14)

bor-da


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

dako*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 14)

tapin-tat


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

tat*ra* (hajófarra)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 14)

ra*kás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

kas*mir*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 14)

Mir*kó* (férfinév)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 14)

kol*ni *(fodrász szerszám)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 15)

nihilis*ta*

_/A nihilista jelentése: mindenben csalódott, semmiben sem hívő ember, _
_aki egyedül érzi magát a világban./_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

A nihilis*ta*-hoz tehettél volna (rövid szómagyarázatot)
tata*mi *(rizsszalma szőnyeg a dzsúdóban) a küzdőtér


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 15)

mitológi*a*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

a-*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

lomtalanít*va*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

vako*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

lát*ra*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

Raka*maz*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 15)

maz*da *(autómárka)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 15)

da*mil*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

millená*ris*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 15)

ris*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

katakliz*ma *(természeti csapás)
vagy magyar:
kato*na
*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

*na*gyon nem egyértel*mű

*(ha két választ is írsz )


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 15)

reveteg írta:


> katakliz*ma *(természeti csapás)
> vagy magyar:
> kato*na*


 magyarázha*tó*
vagy:
napisaj*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

tófené*ken*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 15)

kendőzet*len*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

len*ti*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

titokza*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

Tos*ca*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

Cavin*ton*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

ton*ga *(könnyű kétkerekű egy ló húzta kocsi)


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 15)

garat*ba*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 15)

baka*csin*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> baka*csin*


A bakacsin-hez illett volna (szómagyarázatot adni)
Csinta*lan*(Sándor)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

langusz*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

taszi*gál*


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 15)

Gálvöl*gyi* (János)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

gyi*lok*


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 15)

lok*ni *(hajtincs)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 15)

nívót*lan*

/nívó jelentése:. szint, vízszint; színvonal, életszínvonal; 
minőségi vagy szellemi színvonal/


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

nullás*gép*


----------



## longi1 (2010 Július 15)

gépmadár


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

dár*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 15)

daloscsa*pat*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

patta*nás*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

náspán*gol*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

gólö*röm*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

Gabetto írta:


> gólö*röm*


rom*bol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

bol*ha*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

hatal*mas
*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 15)

mas*ni*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

nicsak ki be*szél*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 15)

*szélhárfa
*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 15)

tanuvallo*más*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

maximuszka írta:


> nicsak ki be*szél*


ez három szó ezért nem az a szótag folytatandó Ne írj mondatot
a ni*csak* szerintem külön írandó

Ám ha egyben akkor a folytatás a *csak*

csak*ra (* Az emberi testen lévő energiaközpontok)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 15)

radiá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

tor*zó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 15)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

adjál zárójelben szómagyarázatot


Ile57 írta:


> zodiá*kus*


kus*had*


----------



## róozó (2010 Július 15)

hadse*reg*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

regge*len*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 15)

len*mag*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## habanera (2010 Július 15)

kó-la


----------



## habanera (2010 Július 15)

la-kat


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 15)

Ez mind rossz habanera
rossz a szavad és nem játszhatsz önmagaddal
ez jön:


reveteg írta:


> magvavá*ló*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

reveteg írta:


> magvavá*ló*



lókö*tő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 15)

tőkekivi*tel*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

tel*kek*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 15)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 15)

nyara*lás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 16)

hegyipatak írta:


> nyara*lás*


lassul*va *(Ékezetváltás megengedett még jó: laska, lássátok)


----------



## hallgatag (2010 Július 16)

vaka*ró*


----------



## nyanyika (2010 Július 16)

rohanó


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 16)

titkosemily6 eltévedt


nyanyika írta:


> rohanó


nogat*va
*


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 16)

vará*zsol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 16)

zsolnai*tól*


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 16)

tolvajban*da*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 16)

darukezelő


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 16)

lővé*rek*


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 16)

reklá*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

banket*ten*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 17)

tenger*szem*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

szembeszegü*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

lő*por*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

porkam*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

ragozha*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

Grandilkó írta:


> ragozha*tó*


topo*gó* (tanyailevetlen, öreglebbencs.slambuc)


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 17)

golyófogó*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

bará*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

Titica*ca* (A Titicaca-tó)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

cakom*pakk*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

pak*kom *(poggyász)van folytatás )


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 17)

komfortnélkü*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

literá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

torzsalko*dás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

Dassa*ult *( francia üzletember volt)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

Grandilkó írta:


> Dassa*ult *( francia üzletember volt)


mivel nem folytatható szótaghelyesen ezért marad


reveteg írta:


> torzsalko*dó*


Bocs lett volna folytatás de már késő


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 17)

dózerol*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

tamáskod*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 17)

napi*jegy*


----------



## retne (2010 Július 17)

jegygyű*rű*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

retne írta:


> jegygyű*rű*


rügye*zik* (van folyt)


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 17)

reveteg írta:


> rügye*zik*


szik*kad*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

kadmiu*ma*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 17)

mata*dor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 17)

dorbé*zol*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 17)

Zol*kó*


----------



## koskata (2010 Július 17)

fanyar. írta:


> Zol*kó*


kódol


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 17)

dol*gom*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 17)

gom*ba*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 17)

bakafán*tos*


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 17)

Toscana


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 17)

tamago*csi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

csikar*gat*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 18)

gat*ter*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

terhe*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

lőál*lás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

lassacs*kán*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

kántortaní*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

torony*ház*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

házvezető*nő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

nőro*kon*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

konkoly*tól*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

tollas*bál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

bálnavadá*szat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

ria*nás *(reped a jég)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

nás*fa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

favágófej*sze*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

szeren*cse*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

csecsebe*cse*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

cserebogár


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

gárdahad*nagy*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

nagyságos


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

gos*pel *(énekstílus)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

pellengér (szégyenfa)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

gérvá*gó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

gólyahír


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

hirtelenke*dő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

dőzsöl


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

manka63 írta:


> dőzsöl


zsöl*lye* (lehet je)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

jelenet (én is így gondoltam)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

nettó*ja*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

javaslat


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

latba*vet*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

vetkőző


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 18)

zö*rög*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Július 18)

rögvest


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 18)

Vesmannaeyar-szige*tek*


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 18)

tek*nő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 19)

nősze*mély*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

mélytenge*ri *


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 19)

ripor*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

ter*mel*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

ezt kellett volna folytatnod


reveteg írta:


> ter*mel*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 19)

mellé*kes*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

keskeny-nyomtá*vú*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 19)

vuvuze*la*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

Lago*da *(Lagoda sziget)


----------



## Holdnővér (2010 Július 19)

daga*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 19)

ravasz*di*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

dider*gő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 19)

gő*gös*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

Gabetto írta:


> gő*gös*


..


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 19)

-> ...-gos


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

mivel megint leakadt minden ezért 2 óra állás idő után


reveteg írta:


> dider*gő*


gő*te*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

Tere*bes* (Ázsia)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

besti*a*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

aranyo*san*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

Sán*dor*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

Dor*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

kalaposinas*ka*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

Kató*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

ka*rót*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

Rottenbil*ler*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

ler*ben* (sűtőtér)


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

Benjá*min*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

mintada*rab*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

rablánc*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

gólya*hír*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

hirtelenke*dő*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

dő*zsöl*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

hangya44 írta:


> dő*zsöl*


zsöl*lye*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

jege*nye*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

nyere*ség*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

seg*no* (zenében jel)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 19)

novem*ber*


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Július 19)

berke*nye*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 19)

nye*reg*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 20)

regge*li*


----------



## mr.laura (2010 Július 20)

li*án*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

angol*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

Na*csa *(Olivér)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

csapon*gó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

Bala*ton*


----------



## koskata (2010 Július 20)

tonhal


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

hallo*más*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

máskülön*ben*


----------



## koskata (2010 Július 20)

benzol


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

Zol*tán*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

táncos*pár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

pártá*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

bandu*kol*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

kolbász*hús*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

hus*san*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

Sán*dor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

dor*kó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

kóbo*rol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

rol*ni*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

verébfió*ka*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

kamás*li*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

lidér*ces*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

Ces*na* (kis repülőgép fajta)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 20)

narod*nyik* (politikai irányzat a fiatal Szovjetúnióban)


----------



## Almamag+ (2010 Július 20)

nyik*haj*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

hajbakaptak


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

tak*tus*


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Július 20)

tus*kó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

kó*ser*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

ser*pa*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

pana*ma*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

Madagasz*kár*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

kárbecs*lő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

lő*por*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

por*tás*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

ósze*res*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

respek*tál*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

tál*ca*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

cá*fol*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

foltozóvar*ga*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

gabo*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

napon*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

tás*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

kara*ván*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

ván*kos*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

kosor*rú*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

ruhásko*sár*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

sarla*tán*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 20)

táncos*nő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

nő*vér*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 20)

vérnyo*más*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

másna*pos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

postames*ter*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

Ter*ka*


----------



## retne (2010 Július 20)

kalandtú*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

rata*ta* (hangutánzó szó) bocs lehetett volna más is de ha nincs elfogadva írok mást


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

találko*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

zoológi*a *(állattan?)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

au*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

tila*lom*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

Tas*nád *(város Romániában, Szatmár megyében)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

nád*szál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

szállói*ge*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

geofizi*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

Kana*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 20)

dalos*kör*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

körte*fa*


----------



## puttancs (2010 Július 20)

fako*pács*


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Július 20)

pác*lé*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

lé*lek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

lek*vár*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

várha*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

to*fu*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

fu*var*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

vargabé*les*


----------



## puttancs (2010 Július 20)

les*gól*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 20)

gólvo*nal*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

Nal*co*

/Nalco Holding Company-cég név/


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 20)

Co*ra*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

rako*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 20)

domi*nó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 20)

nóta*fa*


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 20)

fabat*ka*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 21)

kari*ma*


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

magát


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

gátőr*ház*


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 21)

reveteg írta:


> gátőr*ház*



házmes*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

terve*ző*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 21)

zö*rög*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

rögtöníté*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

lőszereslá*da*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

da*mil*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

millenniu*mi*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

minisz*ter*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

termelőgyakor*lat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

latri*na* (nyitott illemhely)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

na*bis *(poszt-impresszionista irányzat)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 21)

Bisz*ku* (Biszku Béla)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

ku*pak*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

pak*kal*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

kal*már*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 21)

Márton


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

Ton*csi*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

csi*buk* (pipa)


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 21)

bukta (pl. lekváros bukta)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 21)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

Leeta
itt belekavart:la-tin



Gabetto írta:


> te -* l*i - ta - lá -*lat*





Grandilkó írta:


> latri*na* (nyitott illemhely)


Natáli*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

aranyif*jú*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

Jude*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

arasz*nyi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

Nyikor*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

gólem*je*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

jegenyefe*nyő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

nyöszö*rög*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

Grandilkó írta:


> nyöszö*rög*


röghöz-kötöt*ten*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 21)

tengeren*túl*


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 21)

túlzot*tan*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 21)

tanme*se*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 21)

sebese*dik*


----------



## aksan (2010 Július 21)

diktafon*nal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 21)

nyal*va*


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Július 21)

vala*ki*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

kia*bál*


----------



## puttancs (2010 Július 21)

bálte*rem*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

Remming*ton*


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Július 21)

ton*hal *


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

hal*táp*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 21)

táp*szer*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

szertar*tás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 21)

tasken*ti*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 21)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 21)

mér*föld*


----------



## tirone (2010 Július 22)

föld*labda*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 22)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

szektorsemle*ges*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

Ges*ner* (svájci humanista)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

nyer*tem*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

tempe*ra*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

ra*kás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

kas*pó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

póker*arc*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

arctor*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

na*pa*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

para*ván*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

vándor*ló*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

locsoló*cső*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

csőfo*gó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

gó*bé*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

bedo*bó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

boroshor*dó*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

dó*zse*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

zse*bes*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

Beszter*ce*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

cement*lap*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

lapszerkesz*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

hata*lom*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## retne (2010 Július 22)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

műszero*laj*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

csiga*ház*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

házvezető*nő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

rom*bol*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

bol*gár*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 22)

gárdahad*nagy*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

nagy*ság*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

Sagra*da* (famila)


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

dadais*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## longi1 (2010 Július 22)

rebarbara


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

di*vat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

vat*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

tavacs*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

katakom*ba *(földalatti üregek, temetkezési hely)


----------



## wasgibtesneues (2010 Július 22)

baba


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

babo*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 22)

nagyothal*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

lovascsa*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## wasgibtesneues (2010 Július 22)

lankad


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

kadmiu*ma*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

Madagasz*kár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

kárpó*tol*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 22)

tol*vaj*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 22)

lövészá*rok*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 22)

rok*ka*


----------



## Bogey (2010 Július 22)

ka*lap*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 22)

lapadoga*tó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 22)

tóme*der*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 22)

dércsíp*te*


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Július 23)

teme*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

tőze*ges*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 23)

ges*ta *(irodalmi műfaj)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

ta*lány*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 23)

lányszo*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 23)

baromé*ter*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

természe*tes*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 23)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

lepa*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

kollaborán*sok* (a megszállókkal együttműködők*)
*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 23)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 23)

türe*lem*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 23)

Lem*berg*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 23)

Berg*man *(Ingrid - színésznő)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

mandin*ka*(gyökerek)


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

kapu*őr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

őrna*szád*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

Leeta írta:


> szadis*ta*
> 
> (remélem, jó)


nem jó mert sza-dis-ta

megoldás:Szádpal*ló*(építkezési segédeszköz, szerszám)


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

lószer*szám*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

számta*lan*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

lan*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

Katalin*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

ka*nál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

nyál*ban*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

bandi*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

taposómal*om*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

napo*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

törpevíz*mű*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

műre*mek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

mekkmes*ter*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 23)

terve*ző*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 23)

zö*rej*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 23)

mesterke*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 23)

dőre*ség*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 24)

reveteg írta:


> dőre*ség*


seg*no* (zenei kif. jel)


----------



## retne (2010 Július 24)

noszo*gat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

Gatta*ca*


----------



## retne (2010 Július 24)

ca*fat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

retne írta:


> ca*fat*


fat*tyú*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

Tyuko*di* (pajtás)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 24)

dinoszau*rusz*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

rusz*ki*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

kimo*nó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

nóga*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

*tó**gára*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 24)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

góti*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Július 24)

Kapu*vár*


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 24)

várárok


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

valamit elrontott de így már jó



kozeput írta:


> Kapu*vár*





gubás írta:


> várá*rok*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 24)

rokfor*tot*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 24)

Tótkomló*si*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 24)

sivár*ság*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 25)

Sagra*da *(Sagrada Familia avagy "A Jövő Temploma" Barcelona területén található templom)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

hegyipatak írta:


> Sagra*da *


dakota


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 25)

takar*mány*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

Mándo*ki* (település)


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

kisértet


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

tett*re*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 25)

ré*gi*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 25)

gigá*szi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

sziszifu_szi_


----------



## retne (2010 Július 25)

szi*rom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

romlan*dó*


----------



## vajo (2010 Július 25)

Dó*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

rakodás*kor*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 25)

korrózi*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 25)

Ómas*sa*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 26)

sápíto*zik*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 26)

zikku*rat *(síremlék)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 26)

rat*tan*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 26)

tan*terv*


----------



## herika16 (2010 Július 26)

tervrajz


----------



## csedit (2010 Július 26)

rajztanár


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 26)

innen rossz volt


csedit írta:


> rajzta*nár*


nár*cisz*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 26)

cisz*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 26)

takarító*nő*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 26)

nővér


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 26)

vérforra*ló*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Július 26)

ló*bab*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 26)

Bab*zsák*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 26)

zsákmányo*ló*


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

lóhere


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 27)

recep*tek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 27)

joviá*lis*

/ Barátságos, kedélyes, nyájas, /


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 27)

lis*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

ta*pír* (állatfajta)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

pir*rol* (aromás vegyület)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

rol*ni*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

nihiliz*mus* (mindent tagadó mentalitás)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

muslin*ca*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

caber*net* (sauvignon)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 27)

net*tel*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

tel*ve*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 27)

veze*kel*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

bódu*lat*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

latri*na* (wc, árnyékszék)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

Nauti*lus*


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 27)

lus*ta*


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 27)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 27)

pasz*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

tavas*szal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

szal*dó *(pénzügyi szó,egyenleg)


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 27)

Dóra


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 27)

rakod*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 27)

reveteg írta:


> rakod*va*


valu*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 27)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 28)

zsalutég*la*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 28)

lapule*vél*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 28)

vélhe*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

tőtelení*tés*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 28)

téstelenített*ség*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

Ez jó vicc de a tő-nek értelme van
Például:levágják a fáknak a töveit Bár az magyarosabb lett volna tövetlenítés


hangya1944 írta:


> téstelenített*ség*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 28)

A téstelenítettség az az állapot, amikor egy szóból a benne levő -tés- szótagot eltávolítottuk. A szó ekkor a téstelenítettség állapotában leledzik. DE:

Aki nem szereti a viccet, annak a kedvéért:

tes*sék*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

hangya1944 írta:


> A téstelenítettség az az állapot, amikor egy szóból a benne levő -tés- szótagot eltávolítottuk. A szó ekkor a téstelenítettség állapotában leledzik. DE:
> 
> Aki nem szereti a viccet, annak a kedvéért:
> 
> tes*sék*


Ha már értelmetlen ,de helyes képzésbe megyünk bele*
Erőltetettnek tűnik a *téstelenítettség
talán inkább: *téstelenítve*
szek*tor
*


----------



## Rivendel (2010 Július 28)

toronyda*ru*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

Rivendel írta:


> toronyda*ru*


mivel a to-rony-da-ru nem jó
ezért marad:
szek*tor*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

tor*ta*


----------



## Rivendel (2010 Július 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

Róber*tem*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

tempe*ra*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 28)

rava*tal*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

Talmá*csi* (Gábor)


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 28)

Gabetto írta:


> Talmá*csi* (Gábor)




csi*kó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

kolos*tor*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 28)

torpe*dó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

do*tál* (pénzzel támogat)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

tál*ba*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

barátfü*le* (alias lekváros derelye)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

Gabetto írta:


> barátfü*le* (alias lekváros derelye)


 

lete*nye*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

lete*nye*


nyeregtaka*ró*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

rozet*ta* (mennyezeti díszítőelem)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

tata*mi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

minősítővizs*ga*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

ga*rat*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

rat*tan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

tangazdasá*gi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

girosz*kóp*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

koppan*tó*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

tóvá*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

koldustarisz*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

nya*kal*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

kal*már*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

mártá*sa*


----------



## zaluro (2010 Július 28)

saláta


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 28)

tapaszta*lat
*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 28)

lát*kép*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

képte*len*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

lendítőke*rék*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

rékli


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 28)

litográ*fus *(kőnyomdász)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 28)

füs*töl*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 28)

töltelék*kel*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 28)

kelte*tő*


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

tő*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

kebelbará*tom*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 29)

tombo*la*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Lapislazu*li *(ékszer)


----------



## szilipapa (2010 Július 29)

liba*top*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

toppan*tó*


----------



## szilipapa (2010 Július 29)

tótá*gas*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

Gas*pé *(kikötőváros Kanadában)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

Pé*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

termelésitanácsko*zás*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

Zasta*va*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

va*gány*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

gáncsoskodá*sa *


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Sámu*el*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

ellenőr*ző*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 29)

zö*rög*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Leeta írta:


> zö*rög*


röghözkötöt*ten*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

tenge*rész*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

részi*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

dő*re*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Tessék figyelni kobvil ez jön ,ha nem tudod még ne játssz


reveteg írta:


> dő*re*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

resze*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

lő*tér*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

térze*ne*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

nefelej*csen*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

csen*get*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

get*ter*(elektroncsőben használt anyag)


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

ter*pesz*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

peszton*ka* (ma már babysitter-nek hívják)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

kabinetfő*nök *(nem tudom mit jelent) folyt ékezettel is


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

reveteg írta:


> kabinetfő*nök *(nem tudom mit jelent) folyt ékezettel is


 
nők*kel*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

tapo*gat*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

gat*ter* (fűrész)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

tervezőmun*ka*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

ka*par*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

par*lag*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

lagzi*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

barázda*köz*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

közleke*dés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Dés*sel *(László)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

sel*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

lőállás*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

ban*kár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

kárbecslő*nek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 29)

nek*tár*


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 29)

tár*ház*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 29)

házte*tő*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

tőkés


----------



## nilia (2010 Július 29)

késlel*tet*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

tetszik


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

szik*kad*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

kadmium*mal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

mál*na*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

napo*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

zoológi*a *(állattan)


----------



## Anita7409 (2010 Július 29)

*alaktalan
*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

Langusz*ta*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

ka*var*


----------



## kobvil (2010 Július 29)

varro*da*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

darabo*san*


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

sanda


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

dadaiz*mus* (avantgárd irányzat)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

muské*tás*


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

táskarádió


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

óravázla*tok*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

tok*hal*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

halmazok*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

bandá*ba*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

Bala*ton*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

ton*na*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

na*hát*!


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

hátor*szág*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

szagtala*nul*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

nul*la*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

la*pát*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

pátriár*ka* (egyházi tisztség)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

ka*cér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 29)

cér*na*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

nazá*lis*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

listázan*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

domi*nó*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

nominál*bér*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

ber*reg*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

reggelen*te*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

tere*get*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

gettó


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

tobor*zó*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Július 29)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Július 29)

kus*had*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 29)

hadjára*tok*


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 29)

tok*kal

*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 30)

kal*már*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 30)

márton*lúd *(kultikus-állat és lakoma)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 30)

lúd*láb*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 30)

láb*nyom*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Július 30)

nyomkere*ső*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 30)

sö*rét*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 30)

rétjá*ró*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Július 30)

róvát*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 30)

rövid o a rovátka


blue eyers írta:


> róvát*ka*


kalan*dos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 30)

dosszi*é*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 30)

ételmérge*zés*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Július 30)

Zés Perei*ras *


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 30)

_Raskolni*kov*_ (Ripoff _Raskolnikov muzsikus)_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 30)

Kov*rat* (bolgár-török uralkodó volt a Dulo Dinasztiából VII.század)


----------



## aszala (2010 Július 30)

Rat*kó* (egészségügyi miniszter a 40-es évek végén)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 30)

kóco*san*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 31)

sandí*tás*


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

táska


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 31)

katonaka*bát*


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

Bátmonos*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 31)

tor*ma*


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Július 31)

*ma*gyar


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Július 31)

*gyar*ló


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 31)

lóido*már*


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

már*tás*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Július 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Július 31)

kanál


----------



## reveteg (2010 Július 31)

netti0521 írta:


> kanál


nyal*ka*


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Július 31)

kato*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Július 31)

Nata*sa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

salét*rom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 1)

romtemp*lom
*


----------



## tutyukám (2010 Augusztus 1)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 1)

táskáso*dik*


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Augusztus 1)

diktá*tor*


----------



## aszala (2010 Augusztus 1)

tor*ma*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 1)

mata*dor*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 1)

Dormán*di*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

dia*dal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 1)

dal*nok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

nőklap*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 1)

hegyipatak írta:


> nőklap*ja*


Jakobinu*sok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 1)

sokszo*ros*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ros*tál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

tálka*pénz*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 1)

pénzsó*vár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 1)

várme*gye*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 2)

gye*pű*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

pü*ré*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 2)

rémü*let*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

Let*kés*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 2)

késlel*tet*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

tettes*társ*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gabetto írta:


> tettes*társ*


társnél*kül*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

külföl*di*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Diri*gál. ( *Megj: Remélem jó lesz, nem találom a játékszabályzatot. )


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

(1. oldal)

gálvöl*gyi *


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

gyi*lok
*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

lok*ni*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gyimes*Bükk*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ayahuasca írta:


> lok*ni*




Nini*ve*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ayahuasca írta:


> lok*ni*



Nini*ve*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gabetto írta:


> Nini*ve*



Ve*tő* ( Megj: Gabetto-val egyszerre küldtük el az előbb )
[FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

(van ez így  )

tőzeg*láp*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lápta*laj*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Csiva*va*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

va*kar*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

karpe*rec*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

rec*csen*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

csen*dül*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

Dül*men* (város Németországban)


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

mentalis*ta*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

taka*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

ró*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ka*bát*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

bát*rak*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

rak*tár*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

tár*kony*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

konyha*só*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

só*dar* (sonka régies neve)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

dár*da*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

dalár*da*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

datolya*mag*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

mag*ház*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

termékmin*ta*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

tavaszika*bát*

Köszönöm, hogy játszottatok velem.


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

battéri*a*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

aranyal*ma*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

malátaká*vé*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

véde*lem*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lemberg*ben*


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 2)

bennfen*tes*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tes*tes*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

testet*len*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Len*ke*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kerep*lő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lő*re*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

remek*mű*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

műremek


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mek*ka*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mekko*ra* . 
Mek*ka* hamarabb volt. Innen kell folytatni !


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gabetto írta:


> Mek*ka*


 
kabátom*mal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mal*mos*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

haho*ta*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Tapol*ca. ( *Mint helység* )*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

Casi*o*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

O*ros* ( Nyíregyháza mellett )


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ros*ta*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ta*valy*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 2)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lő*cse*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

cse*rép*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

rep*ked*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kedvet*len ( *megpróbáljuk csak e betűvel ?* )
*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

len*cse*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

cse*les*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lesál*lás*


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

áskáló*dó* ( kikapcsoltam )


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ile57 írta:


> lesál*lás*


Lász*ló*



Seagull1 írta:


> áskálódó ( kikapcsoltam )


*?!*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ló*bál*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 2)

bála*nya*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nya*fog*


----------



## Amortisha (2010 Augusztus 2)

fog*kő*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 2)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

gólya*bál*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 2)

bál*na*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

napi*rend*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

rendbon*tás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

táska*szíj*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

szíjgyár*tó*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

tolóab*lak*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lak*bér*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 2)

bérko*csi*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

csiga*vér*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vér*kép*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

képzelet*ben*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ben*ce*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

ce*ment*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

menthetet*len*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tes*ti*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

titoktar*tás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 2)

táska*csat*

(Jó éjt!)


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 2)

:!: csatta*nó*


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nó*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

zsakettbér*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

kozeput írta:


> zsakettbér*lő*


lövőle*gény*
szerintem zsakettbérlő nem létezik mint a hogy lövőlegény sem


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

Na jó legyen kölcsönző

génmanipuláci*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

Óperenci*ás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

dómizáló (szolmizáló)
Dobogó*kő*


----------



## tutyukám (2010 Augusztus 3)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 3)

gólya*orr*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

orrsö*vény*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

vényköte*les*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

lestakti*ka*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

Katinká*val*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

vallo*más*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

másálla*pot*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 3)

potmé*ter*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tér*fél* (fociban)


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

félveze*tő*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 3)

tőkefelhalmo*zás*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

toronyab*lak*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

lakha*tás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Taszi*ló*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 3)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

dorom*bol*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

bol*tos*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Toscanini


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ta*pos*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

posványos*ból*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

bol*ti*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

titokzatosko*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

domi*nó*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

nóta


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

taka*ró*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

rovarirtá*son*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

son*ka*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

kalan*dos*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

dosszi*é*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

élet*fa*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

falá*bú*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

bútoraszta*los*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Los Ange*les*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

lesál*lás*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

las*san*


----------



## szalainé (2010 Augusztus 3)

san*gria*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

alamizs*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 3)

narancssár*ga
*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

tisztújí*tás*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## Ayahuasca (2010 Augusztus 3)

kalandtú*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

ra*pid*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Pid*gin *(program)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

ginseng*ből*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 3)

bölcső*dal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

Dalmáci*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 3)

arató*rész*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

részletek*től* (hiteltől menekülj)


----------



## Tobir (2010 Augusztus 3)

tő*lem*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tobir írta:


> tő*lem*


Lembergbá*nya (*megszűnt település sopron környékén*)
*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

nya*kas*


----------



## feccs (2010 Augusztus 3)

kaspó


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 3)

pó*ni*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ile57 írta:


> pó*ni*


Ni*kon* (fényképezőgép márka)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 3)

kontak*tus*


----------



## tutyukám (2010 Augusztus 4)

tuskó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

kó*bor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

borpár*lat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

latri*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nauti*lus*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

lus*ta*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 4)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

langusz*ta*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

ta*kar*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

karmonád*li *(sertéskaraj, rövid karaj (borda, karmonádli, kotlett) )


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

li*get*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

Gettisburg*ban *(USA)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

bandu*kol*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

koldus*bot*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 4)

bot*vég*


----------



## dzsu (2010 Augusztus 4)

végte*len*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 4)

lendü*let*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 4)

Let*kés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

késhe*tek* (?)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 4)

tektoni*kus (*A földkéreg szerkezeti mozgásaival kapcsolatos.)


----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 4)

kustán*szeg*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

kus/z/*kusz*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szeg*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 4)

tanácsü*lés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

leskuny*hó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hókot*ró*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

Róme*ó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

óriá*si*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

sikam*lós *ha másképp nem(o>ö)


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 4)

loskoló*dik* (piszmog, húzza az időt)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

KisPico írta:


> loskoló*dik* (piszmog, húzza az időt)


loskolódik szót nem ismer a Google pedig az már sokat tud (csak létező szó kerülhet beírásra)
Kevésbé gyanús lett volna löszfal
dikta*fon*


----------



## Mini02 (2010 Augusztus 4)

fon*tol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 4)

tollbamon*dás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 4)

toldalé*kok*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 4)

kok*tél*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 5)

tél-e*lő*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 5)

lő*rés*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

rés*fal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 5)

faltö*rő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

rő*zse*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 5)

zselécukor*ka*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

kamarada*rab*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 5)

rabló-pan*dúr*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

dur*mol*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Moldo*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 5)

vadásztrófe*a*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

agyaghadse*reg*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 5)

regná*ló*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 5)

lopako*dik*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 5)

dik*tál*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Augusztus 5)

tál*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 5)

bari*ton *(a leggyakoribb, középfekvésű férfi hangfaj, illetve szólam)


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ton*hal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 5)

halhatat*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 5)

lan*kás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kas*mír*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 5)

mir*tusz*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 5)

tuszko*lás*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lássá*tok* (feleim szümtükvel)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 5)

tokkészí*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 5)

tő*szám*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szám*lap*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lapvastag*ság*


----------



## Mimi3 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

lu*das*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

Dass*ler* (Adolf) az Adidas ősatyja


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

Lermontov*tól *(orosz családnév)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tol*di*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

divatdiktá*tor*


----------



## Mimi3 (2010 Augusztus 6)

tor*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

na*gyon *(o>ó)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

gyónta*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 6)

tó*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

lan*kad*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

kadmi*um*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

Umber*to*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

torony*őr*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

őrmes*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

ter*més*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

mes*ter*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 6)

terci*a*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 6)

alatto*mos*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

mosto*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

hamarkodot*tan*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

tan*tusz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

túszdrá*ma*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

masza*tol*

(tényleg nem figyeltem, fekete pontot írtam magamnak, bocs)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 6)

tolha*tó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 6)

ásvány*név*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

név*szó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 6)

szó*tár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 6)

társadal*mi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 6)

Micsu*rin *(Iván Vlagyimirovics Micsurin)agrobiológus, növénynemesítő semmit nem génmanipulációval ért el


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 6)

rin*gó*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 6)

Gó*lem* (Lőv rabbi teremtménye)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

jó volt az előző is csak megint a "lem"csapda


hangya1944 írta:


> rin*gó*


góti*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 7)

katedrá*i*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

ibo*lya*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 7)

javasla*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

tapogat*ni*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 7)

niko*tin*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

tin*csek*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Csek*ka*

/magyar vezetéknév/


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kata*lán *(nemzet)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

tőzegta*laj*


----------



## maddlock (2010 Augusztus 7)

laj*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

Tosca*na*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 7)

napo*zik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 7)

szik*kad*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 7)

reveteg írta:


> szik*kad*


Kad*rak* (férfi név a Beltenger népei közül a törpéknél.)

Maddlock, ka-dét nem jó.


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

rak*lap*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 7)

lappan*tyú*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 7)

tyúkom-bú*kom*


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 7)

komfortfoko*zat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 7)

zat*ta *(arab lapos kenyér)


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 7)

talá*lom*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 7)

lom*tár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 8)

tár*hely*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

hegyipatak írta:


> tár*hely*


helytar*tó*


----------



## vajo (2010 Augusztus 8)

tobor*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

zónapörköl*tet*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 8)

reveteg írta:


> zónapörköl*tet*


tettre*kész*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

készle*ten*


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Augusztus 8)

tenger


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

ger*mán*


----------



## maddlock (2010 Augusztus 8)

mángor*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

lópa*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 8)

találé*kony*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

konyhabú*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

torzsalkod*va*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

való*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

pintyő1 írta:


> való*ban*


bandá*ban*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

bánko*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

do*bol*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

bol*ha*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

pintyő1 írta:


> bol*ha*



ha*mar*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

marco*na*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

napo*zik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

szik*lás*


----------



## Hematit9 (2010 Augusztus 8)

lassuló


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 8)

lófa..rok


----------



## róozó (2010 Augusztus 8)

rok*for*t


----------



## Nessie78 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fortuna


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 8)

napon*ta*


----------



## Hematit9 (2010 Augusztus 8)

tapin*tás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hematit9 írta:


> tapin*tás*


 
tasken*ti*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ti*bor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

bordás*fal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fal*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

kalucs*ni*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Góli*át*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 8)

áte*mel*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 8)

melles*leg*


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 8)

legal*só*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 9)

só*let*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 9)

lételem


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 9)

nem megyek bele a "lem" végű unott zsákutcába
inkább:let*tem*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 9)

tempe*ra*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

diagram*ma*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

Marok*kó*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 9)

kó*bor*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

bore*cet*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 9)

cet*hal*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

hallo*más*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

másna*pos*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

postástás*ka*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

kana*laz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 9)

lázmé*rés*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

réstágí*tó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

tojástar*tó*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

titokza*tos*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

Toszká*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

Napole*on*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 9)

onkolo*gus*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 9)

Gus*tav*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 9)

távlatnyi*tás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 9)

óvá*ros*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 9)

roska*tag*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

tagál*lam*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 9)

lám*pa*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

palo*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 9)

ta*pír *


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 9)

pir*kad*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 9)

kádtisztí*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tasná*di*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

diagoná*lis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

listásképvise*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

Lövé*te *(községközpont Romániában, Hargita megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

tere*get*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

gettóla*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

kó*bor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

Borgá*ta *(fürdőhely)


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 10)

taka*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

ropo*gó*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 10)

golyófo*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

gó - visszadobtad a labdát 

gólya*hír *(növény)


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 10)

hirdeté*sek *(reklámok)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

sekres*tye *(kis helyiség a templom szentélye mellett)


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Augusztus 10)

teringet*te*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

tele*sport *


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

sportripor*ter*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 10)

Termi*nál*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nal*csik* (város Oroszországban)


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 10)

csiklandós


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

Dosso*val* (Dosso Dossi-ferrarai festő volt)


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 10)

valcer


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

cerkófmajom*mal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

malba*um* (határfa,dörgölőfa ,korholtfa, dagonyásfa, pamacsfa vagy türückölõfa, *vadászok szakszava*)


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 10)

umlaut


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

jujunéni tessék odaírni a jelentést


jujunéni írta:


> umla*ut*


út*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

ragado*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

zooló*gus*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

Gustav*val *(Gustav Mahler-zeneszerző)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

val*kűr *(filcím)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

kür*töl*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

tölte*lék*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 10)

Goren*je* (termékmárka)


----------



## Kockásfülű nyúl (2010 Augusztus 10)

jege*nye*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

nyenye*re*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

reformá*tus*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

tus*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

kótyago*san*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

sandí*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

topo*gó* (slambuc)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 10)

hírmon*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

Domini*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kadétisko*la*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

lakó*társ*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

társkere*ső*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ső*reg *(Szlovák település)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

regru*ta*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

ta*nya*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nya*kas*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

kas*pó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

politú*roz*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

rozs*da*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

dako*ta*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

talics*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kari*ma*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

mara*di*


----------



## nilia (2010 Augusztus 10)

direk*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

tor*kos*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

kos*bor*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

bordás*fal*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

fal*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kabó*ca*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 10)

carabinie*ri* (olasz csendőr)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

ribiz*li*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nya*láb*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lökésgát*ló*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

ló*bál*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

balfá*cán*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 10)

Candi*da*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 10)

dara*bol*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

bölcső*de*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 11)

dere*kas*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kas*sa* (Szlovákia második legnagyobb városa)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

salabak*ter* (Eltompult szellemű idős ember,öreg könyv)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 11)

természe*tes*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

tespe*dő*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 11)

dő*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

lő*ve*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ve*led*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

LED-*ben*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bende*gúz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

pintyő1 írta:


> Bende*gúz*


gúzsba-köt*ve*


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Augusztus 11)

veze*tő*


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tő*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

kerí*tő*


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 11)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

lovasisko*la*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 11)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

csiniba*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 11)

Balaton-felvidé*ki*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kilá*bal*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

Balta*zár*


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 11)

zárcse*re*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

repeszgrá*nát*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

nát*ha*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

halászbár*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

kaka*du*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

du*haj*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 11)

haj*csi* (kisgyerek aludni megy)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

csicsi*ka* (tente baba)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kana*pé*


----------



## eloin (2010 Augusztus 11)

Pé*ter*


----------



## eloin (2010 Augusztus 11)

ter*mék

*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mek*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kana*da*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 11)

daga*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

dolomi*tok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

tök*mag*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 11)

magve*tő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

tőle*tek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

tek*nős*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

nőstényör*dög*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

dög*légy*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

légypa*pír*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

Pir*tó *(község)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

Tóal*más* (szintén település)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 11)

másna*pos*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 11)

postako*csi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

katama*rán*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

rántot*ta *


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

taná*ri*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ripor*ter*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

ter*mel*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

mellet*te*


----------



## dzsu (2010 Augusztus 12)

terem*tés*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

tesz*ter*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

terve*ző*


----------



## petrocselli (2010 Augusztus 12)

zörög


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

röghözkö*tő*


----------



## petrocselli (2010 Augusztus 12)

történelem


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

petrocselli írta:


> történelem


tör-té-ne-lem
nem tö az első szótag!!


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

hangya1944 írta:


> röghözkö*tő*


 
tő*szó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

petrocselli- félék! nehogy da-to-lya-t írjon valaki
szóára*dat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

Dat*sun* (autómárka)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

sündö*rög *hátsó szándékkal lábatlankodik.(settenkedik,ólálkodok, sompolyog)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

rögesz*me*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mega*sztár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

sztárport*ré*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

rémületé*ben*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

benzin*tank*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

tanksap*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

kaval*kád*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 12)

kádfürdő*zők*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

zökkenőmen*tes*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

tessé*kel*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

kel*me*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

meke*gő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 12)

görög*tűz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 12)

tűz*fal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 12)

falfes*ték*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 13)

inkább így:


kozeput írta:


> tek*nős*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

Ile57 írta:


> falfes*ték*


 
teknős*farm*


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 13)

farmhatár (mint telekhatár)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

tár*hely*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

helyze*ti*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

mérgelő*dik*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 13)

rakomá*nya*


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 13)

nyaraló


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 13)

lópiku*la*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Augusztus 13)

la*tin*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

tinta*hal*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

hallójá*rat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

Rat*tan* (bútor)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

tantestü*let*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

létre*hoz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 13)

hoz*va*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 13)

vacso*ra*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Raka*maz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 13)

máz*ga *(kenőcs ragacs)


----------



## glandes (2010 Augusztus 13)

galamb


----------



## lakipancsa (2010 Augusztus 13)

lambda


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 13)

az ilyen szavakkal vigyázni kell mert nincs csak egyetlen folytatás
*lakipancsa* éppen megtalálta de leakadhat napokra a játék


glandes írta:


> ga*lamb*





lakipancsa írta:


> lamb*da*


darabá*ru*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 13)

rubingyű*rű*


----------



## Kyra_ (2010 Augusztus 14)

rühes*ség*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 14)

Szeg*vár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

várá*rok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 14)

rokkantak*nak*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nak*sol* (spray)


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 14)

szol*ga*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

gatyamadzag*gal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 14)

galvanomé*ter* (elektronikai mérőműszer)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 14)

termelé*si*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

sikertörté*net*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 14)

net*tó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 14)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 14)

rő*fös*


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 14)

fös*vény*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Árgyélus írta:


> fös*vény*


vényköte*les*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

les*tyán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

táncol*va*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

vaca*kol*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

kolla*gén* (szerkezeti protein, az izmok, ízületek, inak, porcok, szalagok és csontozat természetes összetevője)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

géntér*kép*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

képke*ret*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 15)

rette*net*


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Augusztus 15)

netfüg*gő*

*"A szeretet teljes elkötelezettségünk, társunk képességeinek kibontakoztatására!"*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

gő*te*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

ter-vez nem jó


reveteg írta:


> gő*te*


----------



## ildiko100 (2010 Augusztus 15)

teve


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 15)

vedel*ve*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 15)

vete*rán*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 15)

takarmánytáro*ló*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

lónevel*de*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 15)

dereg*lye*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 15)

jelentke*ző*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

zörög*ve*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)

vető*mag*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

mag*ház*


----------



## vajo (2010 Augusztus 15)

házte*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

tö*meg*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

megla*kol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Genfi-*tó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 15)

To*kaj*


----------



## Shinismer (2010 Augusztus 15)

kaj*la*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 15)

lapule*vél*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 16)

vélhető*en*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 16)

endosz*kóp* (orvosi műszer)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 16)

kopta*tó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tóratar*tó* (tóra - Mózes 5 könyve héberül)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 16)

totá*lis*


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 16)

lista


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

emooke írta:


> lista


tapin*tat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 16)

tat*ja*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

janu*ár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 16)

árjegyzé*ken*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 16)

kengu*ru*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ruhake*fe*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 16)

Feri*ke*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

kere*kes*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 16)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 16)

dőrése*dő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 16)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 17)

jata*gán *(török kard, )


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 17)

gán*ti*

_/Gánt:kisközség/_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ti*tán*(titán ,mint hatalmas;titán ;mint fém ;titán ,mint ti talán*)
*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 17)

tántoríthatat*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 17)

Landerer-nyom*da*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

daróc*ból*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 17)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 17)

toronyszo*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 17)

babakelen*gye*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 17)

gyere*kek *


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 17)

kéktú*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

Raven*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

bör-*tön*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

za-*fír*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

firká*lás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 17)

las*szó*


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

szó-da-*víz*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

vízhőmérsék*let*


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 17)

létszámfelet*ti*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizenhá*rom*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

rombo*ló*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 17)

lóhe*re*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ile57 írta:


> lóhe*re*


rekor*der*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 17)

der*med*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 17)

medvecu*kor*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

korpatablet*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 18)

taka*rás*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

rásze*dés*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 18)

despo*ta* (zsarnok, kényúr)


----------



## margit0621 (2010 Augusztus 18)

tavirózsa


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

reveteg írta:


> taka*rás*


ráspolyoz*va *(csíszolva, fényesítve)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 18)

vako*lat*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

latri*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 18)

nagyon-*is*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 18)

ismere*te*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

telefon*könyv*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

könyvtá*ros*


----------



## homokora (2010 Augusztus 18)

ros*kad*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Kad*lott* (Károly)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 18)

lot*tó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

tópar*ti*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

tizen*hat*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 18)

hatvan*hat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 19)

ha-tá-ro-zat-lan nem jó


hangya1944 írta:


> hatvan*hat*


hat*vány*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 19)

ván*kos *(párna)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

kósto*lás*


----------



## csiganyul (2010 Augusztus 19)

lassú


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 19)

súgó*ja*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

javí*tó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 19)

tó*csa*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 19)

csapatmun*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 19)

kaná*lis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 19)

taka*rít*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 19)

ritkuló*ban*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 19)

banda*tag*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 19)

tag*ja*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 19)

játé*kok*


----------



## drágagyöngyöm (2010 Augusztus 19)

koktél


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 19)

télteme*tő

*(egyvirágú növény február végén nyílik)


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 19)

tő*zeg*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

szeg*ről*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 20)

Röl*tex *(cégnév, kiskereskedelmi hálózat)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

hegyipatak írta:


> Röl*tex *(cégnév, kiskereskedelmi hálózat)


textíli*a*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

aranyos*kám*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

kám*zsa* (csuha,vagy csuklya)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Zsa*bó* (ruhadísz)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

bólé*ba* (bólé*=*alkoholos tartalmú gyümölcsital, mint a koktél)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Ba*kony*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

Konti*ki *(a rá II. utóda)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

kika*par*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

parme*zán*


----------



## cicus61 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Zán*ka


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

kataló*gus*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Gusz*táv*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

távvezér*lés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

dödöl*le* (népi étel )


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 20)

le*pel*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

pellen*gér*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Gerseka*rát*
(község Vas megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

Rátka*i *(_Rátkai_ Márton színész )


----------



## alma2007 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ism*ert*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

is-mert nem jó


reveteg írta:


> Rátka*i *(_Rátkai_ Márton színész )


----------



## alma2007 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ilo*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

napo*zó*


----------



## alma2007 (2010 Augusztus 20)

zó*na*


----------



## alma2007 (2010 Augusztus 20)

napo*zik*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

alma2007 írta:


> zó*na*


navi*gál*

nem ér önmagaddal játszani!!


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

meste*ri*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ripityá*ra* (tör)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

rajon*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 20)

gó*bé*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Békéscsa*ba*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 20)

babako*csi*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Csí*nom* (Palkó)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hangya1944 írta:


> Csí*nom* (Palkó)


 

Nom*ber*

_/Nomber Kft., Salgótarján/_


----------



## csacsa100 (2010 Augusztus 20)

berreg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

regná*ló*

/uralkodó/


----------



## csacsa100 (2010 Augusztus 20)

lópokróc


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

rocke*rek*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Óbu*da*


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Da*ru*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ruhade*rék*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 21)

rék*li*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 21)

li*kas*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 21)

kaskö*tő *(kas = kosár)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 21)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

gép*ház*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 21)

ház-mester


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

ter*hes*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 21)

hessen*ti*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ti*tán*

(elem és/vagy hold)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

tandemug*rás*


----------



## díva85 (2010 Augusztus 21)

rásegít


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 21)

maximuszka írta:


> tandemug*rás*



rás*poly*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 21)

poly*va*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

valu*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 21)

taka*ró*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Rober*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 21)

talála*tok*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

tokha*lak*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 21)

lakha*tás*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

óra*mű*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

mű*vész*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Vész*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

tőzegáfo*nya*

(antibakteriális hatású gyógynövény)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 21)

nyalánk*ság*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ságvári-li*get*


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

get*tó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tó*csa*


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

csacs*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kacsatol*lat*


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

latolgat


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

látszó*lag*

sorry


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Lag*zi*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ziman*kó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kódor*gó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

góti*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kaputele*fon*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

fon*tos*


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 21)

toszká*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

napi*jegy*


----------



## Gotiz (2010 Augusztus 22)

jegyellenőr


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

őr*szem*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 22)

szemellen*ző*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 22)

zö*me*

/többsége/


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mere*dek*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 22)

DEK*TOR*

/Kft.név/


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tor*kos*


----------



## vajo (2010 Augusztus 22)

kos*tök *

(horgászhely)


----------



## nnandrea (2010 Augusztus 22)

kos*ár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

vajo írta:


> kos*tök *
> 
> (horgászhely)



töklám*pás*


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 22)

pásté*tom*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tombo*la*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 22)

labirin*tus*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Tus*kó* (Hopkins)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

kódo*lás*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

lássá*tok* (feleim szümtükvel)


----------



## Krisztin. (2010 Augusztus 22)

tok*hal*


----------



## Annajanka (2010 Augusztus 22)

hal*kan*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

kandal*ló*


----------



## Márti72 (2010 Augusztus 22)

kóma


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

maximuszka írta:


> kandal*ló*


lóte*tű*


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 22)

tü*kör*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

körzet*szám*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

számvevő*szék*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 22)

szekre*ter *(fiókos bútor)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

terpen*tin*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 22)

tintahalpásté*tom*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tombo*ló*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

lónevel*de*


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 22)

decem*ber*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 22)

ber*bécs*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 22)

Bécs*ben*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

benzin*ár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 22)

árcédu*la*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

la*tin*


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tin*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 22)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 22)

re*kesz*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

készte*tés*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tes*tál*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 22)

tál*tos*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Toscani*ni*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ni*csak*! (ki beszél?)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 23)

csak*rák* 
(csakra jelentése: forgó kerék, örvény. A csakrák erőközpontok, melyek harmonikus működésük esetén transzformátorokként alakítják át a szervezet és a kozmosz energiáit, és azokat így közvetítik egymás felé)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

ráksalá*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

tarokkoz*nak*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nak*sol* (spray)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

szoldatesz*ka* 
(eredetileg magát a katonaság intézményét jelenti. Nálunk a szó kellemetlen mellékízt kapott)


----------



## paksidiana (2010 Augusztus 23)

karamell


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 23)

mellplaszti*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

kava*rás*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Augusztus 23)

rás*poly*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

pol*ka*


----------



## Elidon (2010 Augusztus 23)

kabát


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

bát*ran*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 23)

randalí*roz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

Rozgo*nyi (**Rozgonyi csata)*


----------



## lilka (2010 Augusztus 23)

nyiko*rog*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

rög*bi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

bifoká*lis*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 23)

listavaze*tő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

tőpéldán*nyal*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 23)

nyal*ka*

(hetyke, kackiás, kikent-kifent, kiöltözött)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 23)

karakte*res*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

respek*tál*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 23)

tálcá*ra*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 23)

gó*lem*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 23)

zsuzsa221 írta:


> gó*lem*



Lem*pert* (Károly, vegyész, akadémikus)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 24)

pert*li* (cipőfűző v.zsinór)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 24)

li*kőr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 24)

körforga*lom*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 24)

lomtala*nít*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

nitrá*tok*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

tok*lász*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

remete*rák*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

rak*part*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 24)

partköze*li*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

kabó*ca*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 24)

ban*kó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

kóli*ka*


----------



## juditszelenge (2010 Augusztus 24)

ka-szál


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

szál*ka*


----------



## tadu54 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kakas


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kas*pó*


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 24)

pó*ráz*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

rázkó*dó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Gás*pár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

pár*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

na*pi*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 24)

pi*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 24)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 25)

Katalin*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

var*kocs*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kocsmatölte*lék*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 25)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 25)

szattyán*bőr*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

bőrdísz*mű*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 25)

művészbejá*ró*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

hata*lom*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

lomtár*ba*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

baba*zsúr*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

zsúrkenyér*re*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

retekkari*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

kalóri*a*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

avaso*dik*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

radarhullám*mal*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

malte*res*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

restaurál*ja*


----------



## kriszticsontos (2010 Augusztus 25)

javít


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 25)

kriszticsontos írta:


> javít


 
vitritha*mu*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

muziká*lis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 25)

Grandilkó írta:


> vitritha*mu*


vitrit =kőszén


kozeput írta:


> muziká*lis*


lis*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 25)

ta*rot*

78 lapból álló kártyacsomag, melyet kártyajátékra és jóslásra használnak


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

Rotter*dam*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 25)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

vastag*bél*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

bélrend*szer*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

szertor*na*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

natúrsze*let*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

létfor*ma*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

makaró*ni*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 25)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 25)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 25)

dologta*lan*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

lan*ton* (játszik)


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 25)

ton*hal*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hallat*lan*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

landoló*hely*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

helyszine*lő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

lő*por*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

albinolynx írta:


> por*os*


 
nem jó!!!


lőpor->porlasz*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 26)

tó*ga*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

galambröpte*tés*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tés*sel* (Tés községgel...)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 26)

szel*tem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 26)

temperamentu*mos*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

moszkí*tó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 26)

mérnö*ki*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kimonó


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

nóvu*mok* (újdonságok)


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

mokkacu*kor*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

kor*társ*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

társművé*szet*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

szet*ter*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

természetjá*ró*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 26)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

lyuk*kal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kal*már*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

már*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kániku*la*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

la*pát*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 26)

pat*kó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kó*bor*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 26)

bordély*ház*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 26)

házte*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 27)

tőmonda*tom*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

tom*pa*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

palo*ta*


----------



## silentpub (2010 Augusztus 27)

ta*valy*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 27)

vajtar*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

togó*i*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

ionizáci*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

óra*mű*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

műhelyti*tok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

tok*hal*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

hallásza*var*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

var*ga*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

*áskálódik
*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

dikta*fon*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

fon*tol*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

toldalé*kol*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

kol*dus*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

dús*kál*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

kálvári*a*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

animáci*ó*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

óra*mű*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

műér*tő*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 27)

dat*sun*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

sun*na* (szokás, hagyomány)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

napon*ta*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

tapa*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

dorom*bol*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

bol*ha*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 27)

ha*lom*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

lom*ha*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

hata*lom*


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 27)

lomtalanít*hat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

hatványo*zás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 27)

zászlósha*jó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

jótün*dér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 27)

dér*be*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

beton*út*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

útjel*ző*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

zömí*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 27)

töredé*kek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

kékcin*ke*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

kecse*ge*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

geofizi*ka*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 27)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

facseme*te*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 27)

tele*sport*


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

sport*t*alan*ság*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

riada*lom*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

lom*ha*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 27)

haho*ta*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 27)

ta*pad*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 27)

padlóvá*za*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 27)

Zalaeger*szeg*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 27)

szeg*let*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 28)

lette*tek*


----------



## sajtipajti (2010 Augusztus 28)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 28)

kalucs*ni*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ni*kon*

_*/* fényképezőgép márka/_


----------



## biborka... (2010 Augusztus 28)

kon*dér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 28)

dér*ben*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 28)

benzolgyű*rű *

_*/*a benzolmolekula szerkezetének alapját képező, szabályos hatszög_
_ alakban elhelyezkedő hat szénatom./

_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 28)

rü*hes*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Hesperi*din*

_/gyógyszer/_


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 28)

din*gó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 28)

golyó*bis*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Bisbenzimi*de*

/szerves vegyület/


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 28)

dero*gál*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 28)

Gálvöl*gyi *(János)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 28)

gyi*lok*

/kínzás- népies kif./


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> gyi*lok*
> 
> /kínzás- népies kif./


 
lok*ni*


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ninive


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

vetí*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 28)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

maj*mol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 28)

Moldávi*a*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

alap*fok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 28)

Fokvá*ros*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 28)

ros*tok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

tokmánykulcs


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kulcspozició


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

Óperenci*a*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

atomtöl*tet*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 28)

tett*vágy*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 28)

vágyá*lom*


----------



## Katty (2010 Augusztus 28)

lomtalan


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

langalé*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ta*pír*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 28)

pirru*szi *(győzelem)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 28)

szitakö*tő*


----------



## liaboszi (2010 Augusztus 28)

tő*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 29)

liaboszi írta:


> tő*ke*


kebelba*rát*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Rátgé*ber*

/vezetéknév/


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

berke*nye*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 29)

nyeregká*pa*

A nyereg ívelt része a mar felett.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

papírcsá*kó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 29)

kó*fic*

*/*semmirekellő/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

fickándo*zó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 29)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Mi*zantróp


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 29)

qui nem olvasta el a szabályt


Bartuska írta:


> zólyo*mi*


miál*tal*


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 29)

*tal*mi (hamis, ál)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 29)

minimál*bér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 29)

bérfeszült*ség*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

seggrepa*csi *(bocs)


----------



## vajo (2010 Augusztus 29)

csicse*ri*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

ribiz*li*


----------



## qui (2010 Augusztus 29)

Lige*ti*


----------



## LaBandida (2010 Augusztus 29)

Tila*lom*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 29)

lomtalaní*tok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

hátra*arc*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

arckép


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

kép*más*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Augusztus 29)

másálla*pot*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

potmé*ter*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 29)

termesz*vár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 29)

vár*nagy*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 29)

nagy*zol*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Zoltán*hoz*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 29)

hozzászó*ló*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Lóvásár*tér*


----------



## b_obita (2010 Augusztus 30)

*tér*fogat


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

gát*őr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 30)

őrmeste*ri*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

ria*nás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 30)

náspán*gol*

*/*megver, páhol, elpáhol,stb./


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

gól*zsák*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 30)

zsákvá*szon*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

szon*da*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 30)

darabol*ja*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

javí*tó*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Augusztus 30)

tolon*gó *


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

gokartver*seny*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 30)

seny*ved*


----------



## PécsiPiroska (2010 Augusztus 30)

seny*ved*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

ved*lik*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 30)

likvidi*tás *(folyamatos fizetőképesség)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 30)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

óra*díj*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

díjbevé*tel*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

teljesíthe*tő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

testüle*te*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tekin*tet*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

tetszel*gő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

görögó*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Augusztus 30)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

gó*ré*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 30)

ré*teg*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

teg*nap
*


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 30)

napkö*zi*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Zi*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 30)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## hjudit58 (2010 Augusztus 30)

zsalu*kő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 30)

kőkemény*re*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 30)

reme*te*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 30)

teme*tő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## Mosolysziget (2010 Augusztus 30)

Kemen*ce*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 31)

Cecíli*a*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

aranyá*só*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 31)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 31)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 31)

lábik*ra*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 31)

totál*kár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

kárbecs*lő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Lővé*rek*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

óvá*ros*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ros*ra*

/óra márka/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

ragado*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 31)

zónapörköl*tem* (éttermi kisadag*)
*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

tempe*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 31)

radikáli*sok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

sokkterápi*a*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

a*var
*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vartyo*gás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Gás*pár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

parted*li *


----------



## reveteg (2010 Augusztus 31)

Libanon


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 31)

nonverbá*lis*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

tő*szó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

szóalko*tás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

óriáskif*li*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Lipótme*ző*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

zö*rej*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

rej*tek*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Augusztus 31)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Augusztus 31)

bárány*hús*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Augusztus 31)

húsle*ves*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vespe*rás* (a szerzetesek közösségben mondott esti zsoltárimádsága)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 1)

szó*ja*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

jata*gán*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 1)

gáncsol*tak*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

takti*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 1)

var*ga *(a bőr kikészítésével és egyszerűbb lábbeli készítésével foglalkozó kisiparos)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 1)

gatyamadzag*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

radiá*tor*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 1)

torpe*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

dó*zse*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 1)

zsela*tin*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

tinta*folt*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 1)

foltvar*rás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

rastafrizu*ra*


----------



## nilia (2010 Szeptember 1)

ravasz*di*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

dili*bolt*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

boltkere*ső*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

sövénykerí*tés*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

tespedhet*nek*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

nek*tár*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

társadalombiztosí*tó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

tópar*ti*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

tirá*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

dago*nya*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

részmunkai*dő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

/...i-*dő*/

dö*rög*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

rögtönöz*het*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hetvenked*nek*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 1)

lóg*tam*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

tám*pont*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

ponthegesz*tés*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

tészta*víz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

vízválasz*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 1)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

tizenket*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 1)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

kerí*tés*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 1)

Tes*la*
(Nikola Tesla, fizikus, feltaláló, villamosmérnök)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

la*tor*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

torzi*ós*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 1)

osko*la*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

lavi*na*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 1)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 1)

lyukresze*lő*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 1)

lőtávolság


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ság*vári*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 2)

ripor*ter*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 2)

tér*kép*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

képke*ret*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

retteg


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

tég*la*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

lakossági


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

gi*da*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

dalia


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

ala*kul*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 2)

kullancsok


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

csok*ra*


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

ragyog


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

gyógy*víz*


----------



## ganda (2010 Szeptember 2)

vízkészlet


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 2)

lét*szám*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 2)

számta*lan*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 2)

lanka*tag*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 3)

taglej*tés*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

tész*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tapin*tat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

Tát*ra*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Rakama*zon*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

zongo*ra*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

rako*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 3)

var*ga*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

galakti*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ka*nász*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 3)

nász*tánc*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 3)

táncőrüle*tek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 3)

tektoni*ka* (szerkezeti földtan)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

karitatí*van* (jótékonyan)


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ván*kos*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 3)

kós*tol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 3)

Tol*na*


----------



## Audrey09 (2010 Szeptember 3)

navigá*tor*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 3)

tormá*val*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 3)

váltóci*pő*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 3)

pőreko*csi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 3)

csika*rás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 3)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 3)

zónapör*költ* (kis adag pörkölt)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 4)

hangya1944 írta:


> zónapör*költ* (kis adag pörkölt)


költ*ve*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

veszélyhelyzet*ben*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 4)

benzin*kút*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 4)

kútká*va*


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

vala*ki*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 4)

kikele*te*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

teve*gel*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 4)

gel*ler*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lermon*tov* (talán nem kellene, de írom: orosz költő)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 4)

maximuszka írta:


> gel*ler*


Ejnye hangya


hangya1944 írta:


> Lermon*tov* (talán nem kellene, de írom: orosz költő)


Lermontov*tól*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 4)

tol*vaj*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 4)

vaj*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 4)

darusko*csi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 4)

csilinge*lő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 4)

lőporrak*tár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 4)

tár*hely*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 4)

helyzetmeghatáro*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 5)

Zoli*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

katonazene*kar*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

karvastagsá*gú*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 5)

gumicu*kor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

kor*társ*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 5)

társkere*ső*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 5)

sö*rét*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 5)

Rét*köz*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 5)

közoktatá*si*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

sí*pol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 5)

polgá*rok*


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

rok*ka*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 5)

ka*kas*


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

kaskö*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 5)

tövismada*rak*


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

rak*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 5)

tár*na*


----------



## Cklara (2010 Szeptember 5)

nassol


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

reveteg írta:


> tár*na*



napiren*det*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 5)

det*tó*


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 5)

tó*ra*


----------



## Cklara (2010 Szeptember 5)

rabol


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

boldogság*ban*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

bankó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

kólásfla*kon*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

konfliktus


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

döcögő


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

gö*rög*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

rögzítő


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

tö*meg*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

megmozdulás


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

barack*mag*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 5)

magbavá*ló*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

ló*láb*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

lábbe*li*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

libegő


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

cselszö*vő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

vőlegény


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

génkísérle*tek*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

teknő


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

rom*kert*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kertkapu


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

pu*ha*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

hata*lom*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

lom*ha*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 5)

hatalom*vágy*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

vágyta*lan*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

lanka


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kaba*ré*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

rémület


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

létfenntar*tás*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

táska


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kalo*da*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

daraboló


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

lóe*rő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

rőzsehordó


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

domi*nó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

nobililitás


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

tás*kás*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kastélyba


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 5)

babo*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

napi*lap*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 6)

lapá*rus*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## Loli41 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kushad


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 6)

hadmérnök*nek*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

nek*tár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tárgyalóte*rem*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

rémhistóri*a*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

adómen*tes*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

taliz*mán*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mángold*ból*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

bolhair*tó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

tótü*kör*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

körkö*rös*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

rösz*ti*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

ni*csak*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

csakha*mar*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

marharé*pa*


----------



## Jax34 (2010 Szeptember 6)

pati*szon*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 6)

szon*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

darabá*ru*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ruhasza*lon*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 6)

londí*ner*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nyer*gel*


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 6)

gel*ler*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Lerta*zin* (allergia elleni tabletta)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

zsindelyte*tő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tőosztás


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tas*li*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

liter


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ter*met*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

metszet


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szétdara*bol*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

bolhacirkusz


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Kusz*tor* (Péter, kerékpárversenyző)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tor*kos*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kosbor


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

lódoktor


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tor*ma*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

madárka


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

káposz*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

bicikli


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

libatol*vaj*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 6)

lőporos


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ros*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tanítvá*nyul*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 7)

nyúl*vány*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 7)

vándormada*rak*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

rakpart*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

radiá*tor*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tornyok*hoz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 7)

hozzáér*tő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 7)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 7)

gépi*par*


----------



## Panem (2010 Szeptember 7)

parcella


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 7)

lavi*na*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 7)

navigá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 7)

tor*zsa*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

zsakettsza*bó*


----------



## pandada (2010 Szeptember 7)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tópar*ti*


----------



## pandada (2010 Szeptember 7)

tivornya


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 7)

karak*ter*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ile57 írta:


> karak*ter*


 
terhelhe*tő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tő*le*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

le*mez*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

meztele*nít*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 7)

nitrá*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tos*ca*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kaba*ré*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 8)

rétegez*ve*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 8)

vedel*tek*


----------



## farkasgagu (2010 Szeptember 8)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

Kana*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 8)

dalos*kör*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 8)

körmenet*ben*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 8)

benzin*kút*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kútká*va*


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

vacsora


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

rakodómun*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 8)

kalapos-i*nas*


----------



## BudayLaszlo (2010 Szeptember 8)

*nas*-sol-*tam*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

tam*pon*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 8)

pon*tok*


----------



## hornyakriszti (2010 Szeptember 8)

tökalsó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

sótar*tó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 8)

tógaz*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 8)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 8)

kazu*ár* /A sisakos kazuár, vagy déli kazuár (Casuarius casuarius) a madarak osztályának struccalakúak (Struthioniformes) rendjébe, a kazuárfélék (Casuariidae) családjához tartozó faj.Ausztrália északi részén, Pápua Új-Guineában és az Indonéziához tartozó Aru- és Seram szigetek sűrű erdőiben él. Az egyetlen futómadár, amely a síkság helyett a trópusi esőerdők sűrű aljnövényzetében él./


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 9)

jelentést röviden zárójelben kéri a szabály


Bartuska írta:


> kazu*ár*


árváltozás*kor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

kor*pa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 9)

paradi*csom*


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 9)

csom*bor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 9)

bordás*fal*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

fallab*da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

szek*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

talics*ka*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ka*pós*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

p(o)stavo*nat*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nat*kó* (Anna) kántorvizsgát tett 1998-ban.


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

kovácsolt*vas*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

vaskala*pos*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

postahiva*tal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 9)

tallé*ros*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

kol*ping* /A Kolping-mozgalom egyik legfontosabb feladata, hogy tagjaival egyre mélyebben megismertesse a keresztény értékeket, és ezáltal tettekre serkentse őket./


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ping*vin*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

vin*kó* (silány bor)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

kóli*ka* /A ló leggyakoribb betegsége a bélsárpangás, avagy a köznapi nyelvén kólika.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

banánszü*ret*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

retten*tő*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

tőcsa*var*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

vargá*nya*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

nyava*ja*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

javadal*maz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

maz*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

dara*bol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 9)

bol*dog*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 9)

dog*ma*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

majom*pár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

párterápi*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 9)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

maroklőfegy*ver*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 9)

vérnyo*más*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 9)

más*sal*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 9)

Salgó*vár*


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 10)

várá*rok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 10)

rokfor*tok *(rokfort lágy juhsajt)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 10)

tok*lász *(az egérárpa nevű gyomnövény kiszáradt kalászának része)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

László*val*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 10)

vallá*sok*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

sokszö*gű*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 10)

gü*gye*

/bamba/


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

gye*pű*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 10)

püréle*ves*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vespucci-fé*le*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

lebernyeg*ről*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 10)

röltexbe*li *(Röltex-kiskereskedelmi hálózat)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

libateper*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 10)

tő*re*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

rebel*lis* /lázadó/


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 10)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 10)

ha*mu*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

muníci*ó* /felszerelés, készlet/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ópuszta*szer*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

szertor*nász*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

nász*tánc*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 10)

tánclépé*se*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

se*hol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 10)

táncta*nár*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

kozeput írta:


> se*hol*


hol*dat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 10)

Dat*sun* (autómárka)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

sunnyog*va*


----------



## dragonlance (2010 Szeptember 10)

vakar


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 10)

kar*valy*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 11)

vajköpü*lő *(tejverő dézsa)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

lődö*rög* (céltalanul megy)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

röghözkö*tött*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

reveteg írta:


> lődö*rög* (céltalanul megy)


röghöz-köt*ve*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

veszeke*dő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

dőresé*ge* (neki)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

gerezna /Szőrmének is kikészíthető lenyúzott prémes állatbőr./


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 11)

nazá*lis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ile57 írta:


> nazá*lis*


nazális (orrhang) ugye ile?
Gondolom nem baj ha betartjuk az ajánlást
_
Lisbo*a *_(Liszabon)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 11)

acéli*par* (igazad van, reveteg!. Köszi a figyelmeztetést. )


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 11)

parted*li* (előke)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

liturgia 

/A liturgia Krisztus üdvözítő tetteinek (kereszthalálának és feltámadásának) megjelenítése az Egyház szertartásaiban, melyek révén a megváltás üdvözítő eseményei jelenvalóvá lesznek a szimbólumok fátyla alatt./


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

apokalip*szis* (A világ vége és az előtte bekövetkező szörnyűségek ...)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

hangya1944 írta:


> apokalip*szis* (A világ vége és az előtte bekövetkező szörnyűségek ...)


sziszté*ma *(rendszer)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

mamakedven*ce* (elkényeztetett gyerek)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 11)

cecelégy 

/A cecelégy a trópusi Afrika csapadékban gazdag, meleg területein él. Élősködő, a vadállatokon kívül, emberek, marhafélék, tevék, házi sertések, lovak vérét szívja. Az álomkór kórokozóját az egysejtű Tryponosamát terjeszti./


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

légycsa*pó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

hangya1944 írta:


> légycsa*pó*


pórá*zon*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

zongorahango*ló*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 11)

lódí*tó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 11)

tivor*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 11)

nya*kas*


----------



## veresbegy (2010 Szeptember 12)

kas-ka


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 12)

katakom*ba *(temetkezési barlangok)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

bake*lit *(az egyik legrégebben használt műanyag)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Litváni*a*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 12)

acélle*mez*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

mezzofor*te* (közepesen erősen, zenei jelzés)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 12)

tevenye*reg*


----------



## nyiriági (2010 Szeptember 12)

reggel


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 12)

reggeliz*ni*


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 12)

Niag*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 12)

rako*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 12)

dologkerü*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

Lövé*te* (község Romániában, Hargita megyében)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

teremburá*ja* (szalonképes indulatszó)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

jani*csár* (török katona)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 12)

csárdás*sal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

sálkö*tés*


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

Tész*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

taná*ri*


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

Riada*lom*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 12)

lom*tár*


----------



## Niya (2010 Szeptember 12)

társadal*mi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 12)

miniszok*nya*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 12)

nya*kas*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 12)

kas*pó*


----------



## cikicakk (2010 Szeptember 12)

Pó-tol


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

cikicakk írta:


> bocsi,nem volt jó, egy másik oldal ugrott be.Tehát:
> Pó-tol



tolvaj


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

vajkrém*ből*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

böl*cső*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

cső*dör*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

Dörgi*cse*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

Mi az a Dörgicse? (zárójelben )
cselédlá*nyok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

(település a Bakonyalján)

nyok*kó* (krumplis kaja)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

kó*sza*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

szakadék*ban*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

bandi*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

találom*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

radiká*lis*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

lisz*tes*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

Tes*la*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

lakás*terv*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

terv*rajz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 13)

rajzmap*pa*


----------



## nilia (2010 Szeptember 13)

palate*tő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

tömítőgyű*rű*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

rügye*ző*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

zötyög*ve*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

vetély*társ*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

társnélkü*li*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

libi*dó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

doroz*mál*

/domborít/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

mál*ha*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hajó*far*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

far*ba*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

banali*tás*

*/* felszínes művészeti divat hibáival terhes művek jellemzője/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 13)

odaajándé*koz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

kozmopolita /világpolgár, az egyetemes emberi haladás iránt elkötelezett polgár, főleg értelmiségi /


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 13)

ta*pír*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

p(i)rkadat


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

Nem tudom minek ez a zárójeles "i" 
Az ékezetcsere tudott hogy megengedett


Bartuska írta:


> p(i)rkadat


pirka*dat
*Dat*ban *(*.dat ,az az dat fájlban*)*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

Kedves Dörmögő Dömötör!
Te még az élő fába is bele tudsz kötni!
Kettő db.zárójeltől eltorzult az írás??? /törzított/ezt viszont Te írtad hibásan!
Ezer bocsánat!
Vidám napot Neked!!!

bandaháború


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 13)

ru*gó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

góré


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

répasze*let* (A cukorgyártás során a répát felszeletelik)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 13)

létre*hoz*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hozzátáplá*lás*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 13)

las*sú*


----------



## Kenshin (2010 Szeptember 13)

sú*gó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 13)

bibircsók /Az emberek bőrén található kinövés, mely hasonló a szemölcshöz./


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 13)

csókkirály*nál*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nal*do*

/német focista/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

Domini*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 14)

Kazincbarci*kán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 14)

kán*tor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

tor*ma*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 14)

madár*tej*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 14)

tej*fel*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

feltű*nő*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

nőszirom


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

rom*busz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

buszvezető


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

tőkés*társ*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 14)

társkere*ső*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 14)

sőregi*ek* (Sőregről valók)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 14)

ekko*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 14)

Raven*na*


----------



## nilia (2010 Szeptember 14)

napo*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 14)

zokog*va*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

variálható


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 14)

tó*ba*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 14)

bakaruha


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 14)

haditechni*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kapir*gál*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 14)

gallé*ros*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 15)

Rossi*ni *(olasz zeneszerző)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ní*lus*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

lus*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

tapoga*tom*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

tom*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

para*ván* (spanyolfal, térelválasztó)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

ván*kos*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

kos*bor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

borgazda*ság*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

rivális /versenytárs/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

lista*ár*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

árhullám


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

lámpa*láz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

lázgörbe


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

betop*pan*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

Pannonhalma


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

Madagasz*kár*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

kármentő


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

tőcsa*var*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

vargánya


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

nyaláb*fa*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

fakabát


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

bát*ran*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

randi


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

di*vat*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

vattacukor


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

korta*lan*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

lankasztó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

tóme*der*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

dervis /az ajtó mellett tartózkodó, azaz koldus/iszlám.


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

viszke*tő*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

tőzegmoha


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

ha*csak*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

csakrák / A testünket körül ölelő energia rendszerünk részei a csakrák./


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

Bartuska írta:


> csakrák / A testünket körül ölelő energia rendszerünk részei a csakrák./


csak*rák
*rákhalá*szok
*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

szok*nya*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 15)

nyalóka


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 15)

katakom*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 15)

ba*nya*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 15)

respek*tál *(tiszteletben tart)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

talbotípi*a* (fényképezési eljárás)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 15)

akasztó*fa*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 15)

fafara*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 15)

gó*bé*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Szeptember 15)

bélyeggyűjte*mény*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 15)

menyasszony*tánc*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 15)

táncdalfesztivál


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

változa*tos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 15)

Toszká*na *(olaszországi tartomány)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 15)

napiparan*csok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 16)

hangya1944 írta:


> napiparan*csok*


csók*tól*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 16)

Tol*di*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 16)

dipó*lus* 
(olyan pl. molekula, aminek két vége töltéssel rendelkezik, az elektronok molekulán belüli eltolódása miatt)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 16)

lus*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 16)

tavaszia*san*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 16)

sandí*tás*


----------



## rumfic (2010 Szeptember 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 16)

karonül*ő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

lövöl*de*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

dekompres*szor *(nyomsástalanít)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

szorgal*mas*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

maska*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

rava*tal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

tal*pas *(pl. talpas gőte)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

pasz*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 17)

tapi*zó* 
(kéretlenül, kézzel ismerkedő)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

zóname*nü*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

nüan*szok* (nüansz=árnyalatnyi eltérés, csekély különbség)


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 17)

szokványo*san*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 17)

Santori*ni *(a görög szigetvilág talán legszebbike)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

Niko*lett*


----------



## Bogifranci (2010 Szeptember 17)

Lettem


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

temperamentu*mos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

mos*tam*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

tambu*ra* (hangszer)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

hegyipatak írta:


> tambu*ra* (hangszer)



Ez itt hibás:


dorkucika írta:


> lettem



rako*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dórá*é*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

évő*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 17)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 17)

cédu*la*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 17)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 17)

tobo*roz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

roz*már*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

márka*bolt*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 17)

boltveze*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 17)

tőke*hal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

hallomás*ból*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

Slaca3432 , a bó-lo-ga-tó nem jó folytatásnak.


reveteg írta:


> hallomás*ból*


bol*ha*


----------



## boriviri (2010 Szeptember 17)

halom


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 17)

lombikbé*bi* (in vitro fertilizáció)


----------



## Atiz2 (2010 Szeptember 17)

bicikli


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 17)

Atiz2 írta:


> bicikli


li*ton* (zsír)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 17)

tonka*bab*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 17)

bab*szem*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 17)

szemfenékvizsgá*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

lat*ba * (latba-vet=gondolkodik, mérlegel) lat~1,75dkg más forrásnál lat(Bécsi)=17,501gramm. A font1/32 része


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 18)

babako*csi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

csi*csás* (túldíszített , már-már giccses,közönséges)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 18)

csász*kál *(járkál)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kálvinis*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 18)

tanácsa*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

domi*na *(úrnő)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 18)

názáre*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

ti*nó* (már nem fiú bikaborjú)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nóra


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

ra*gyás*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 18)

gyászze*ne*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 18)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 18)

maximuszka írta:


> rágcsá*ló*



lótolvaj


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 18)

vaj*da*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 18)

daragaluska


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 18)

ka*cér*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)

cérna*szál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 19)

szálté*pő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 19)

pö*sze* (beszédhibás ember)


----------



## nilia (2010 Szeptember 19)

hegyipatak írta:


> pö*sze* (beszédhibás ember)



szeren*cse*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 19)

csemege


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 19)

gebedje*tek* (nem tudom mi a gebedj talán dögölj)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 19)

teknőspáncél


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 19)

céltáb*la*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 19)

latya*kos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 19)

kóstoló*ra*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 19)

ravatalozó


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 19)

zónai*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 19)

dő*re*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 19)

repülő*nap*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 19)

napkö*zi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

ziman*kó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 20)

kóvá*lyog* (céltalanul bolyong)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

jogsér*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 20)

Törő*csik *(Mari)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

csiklandozó


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

zo*kog*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

kogníci*ó* (mérlegelés, vizsgálat)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

ó*da *(emelkedett hangú lírai költemény)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

szektán*som (*navigációs eszköz,mechanikus, tájoló)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 20)

sompálin*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

kalózme*se*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 20)

se*baj*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

baj*társ*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 20)

társkere*ső*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

söröskor*só*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 20)

só*haj*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

hajtás


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

táskacip*zár*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

zárszerkezetem


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 20)

tempe*ra*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 20)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

tivornya / társas összejövetel, melynek célja a szeszes italok élvezete./


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 20)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 20)

kertépítő


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 21)

tőzeglá*pos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

postahiva*tal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 21)

tal*bot *(autótípus)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

bot*rány*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 21)

ráncolósza*lag*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

lagyma*tag*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 21)

taglét*szám*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 21)

ruhapró*ba*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

bakanó*ta*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 21)

taliz*mán*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

mángor*ló*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 21)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

tanító


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

tótün*dér*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

dérlepte


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 21)

tepede*lmek* (tepede*lem=*felénk a nagyon rossz gyerekre mondják)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

lemmingek /kistestű rágcsáló/


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 21)

gek*ko *(hüllő)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 21)

kolompol


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 21)

pol*ka*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kalota*szeg*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szeg*gel*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 21)

Gel*se*
(Zala megyei község)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 21)

sehonna*i* 
(bitang ember, ki most ha kell, szólni nem mer)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

iro*da*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

dakota


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

tanu*ló*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

lófarok


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

rok*ka*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kacsa


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

csator*na*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

napocska


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

kapáló*gép*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

gépjármű*park*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

parkőr


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

dézsa


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 21)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 21)

kozeput írta:


> zsalugá*ter*



tervező


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 22)

zö*rög*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 22)

röghözkötött*ség*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 22)

szegregáci*ó *(Elkülönülés, szét- vagy leválás)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Szeptember 22)

óramutató


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Grandilkó írta:


> óramutató*ra*


ragado*zó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 22)

zó*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 22)

Natáli*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 22)

avoká*dó* (A-labamai a-vokádót á-sítva a-dakoztam.)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 22)

Dolomi*tok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 22)

tok*lász (*egérárpa)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 22)

László


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 22)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 22)

rágcsáló


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 22)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 22)

tűbefűző


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 22)

zö*rej*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 22)

rejtekajtó


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 22)

tó-ga


----------



## Zsuzsica (2010 Szeptember 22)

ga*rázs*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 22)

rázkó*dik*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 22)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 22)

radiá*tor*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 22)

tornádó


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 23)

dózis*ba*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

ba*ki*


----------



## Tücsike67 (2010 Szeptember 23)

kóró


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Szeptember 23)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Tücsike67 (2010 Szeptember 23)

zsabó


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

boró*ka*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 23)

kalapács*ujj*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

ujjtö*rés*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 23)

résvá*gó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 23)

bitorló


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 23)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

zsalu


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 23)

lucer*na*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 23)

na*hát*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

hátra*arc*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 23)

arcpirí*tó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 23)

kollabo*rál* (ellenséggel együttműködik)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

ralliver*seny*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

senyve*dő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

dö*rög*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 23)

röghöz*köt*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

köt*szer*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 23)

szervusz*tok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

tokmány*kulcs*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 23)

kulcscson*tom*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

tom*por*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 23)

porko*láb*


----------



## göröngy (2010 Szeptember 23)

lábszár


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

szárnyasha*jó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 23)

jórava*ló*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 23)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 23)

bát*rak*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 24)

Raksá*nyi *(Gellért)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 24)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 24)

rozo*ga*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

gali*ba*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 24)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

kombinatori*ka*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 24)

katama*rán*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 24)

találé*kony*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

konyha*kész*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 24)

kész*pénz*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

pénz*mag*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 24)

mag*hő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 24)

hőterme*lő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 24)

lő*rés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 24)

respek*tál *(tiszteletben tart)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 24)

tál*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 24)

Tosca*na*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 24)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 25)

Óma*gyar*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 25)

gyarmatbiroda*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 25)

Lomni*ci* (Zoltán)>ci


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 25)

cipel*lő*


----------



## róozó (2010 Szeptember 25)

lő*rés*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 25)

résbefú*vó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 25)

Vo*ga* (előadó, humorista)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 25)

Gabi*ka*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 25)

kaná*ri*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 26)

ria*nás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 26)

nasso*ló*


----------



## vajo (2010 Szeptember 26)

lovar*da*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Szeptember 26)

dadogó


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 26)

góti*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 26)

kaná*lis*


----------



## vixirso (2010 Szeptember 26)

lis*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 26)

takarító*nő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 26)

nőegylet*ben*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

bengá*li*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 26)

Li*a*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 26)

anyagi*as*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 26)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 26)

víz*ágy*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

ágyneműtar*tó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

tóga


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

gá*la*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

lakótelep


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

lep*ke*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

kelepce


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

ceru*za*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

zarándok


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

doktor


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

torkos


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

kóstol


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

tolvaj


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 26)

vajda


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 26)

dacol


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

Colna*go* (kerékpár)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Szeptember 27)

gorom*ba*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

babo*na*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Szeptember 27)

napo*zó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

költségve*tés*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

testü*let*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

Let*kés* (település)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

késlelte*tő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

tőzegbá*nya*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

nyaló*ka
*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

katama*rán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

rángó*görcs*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

görcsol*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 27)

dó*zse*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

zse*lé*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lépes*méz*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

méz*sör*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

sörkert


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

kertka*pu*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

puri*tán*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 27)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

búvalbélelt*té* (lett)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 27)

tévedhetet*len*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 27)

szon*da*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

datolya*mag*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mag*ház*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

háztar*tás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 27)

táska*fül*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 27)

fülhallgató


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 27)

galiba


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 27)

baci*lus*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

lus*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tamá*si* (Áron)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

siral*mas*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 28)

mascarpo*ne *(Tehén tejszínből préselés nélkül készült, túró állagú, sótlan, nyers olasz lágysajt)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ne*pál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 28)

pálmao*laj*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

Laj*csi*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Szeptember 28)

csigaház


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

házépí*tő*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Szeptember 28)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

Dat*sun* (autómárka)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 28)

sunnyo*gó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

Gó*bi *(sivatag, vagy Henrik)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 28)

biszexuá*lis*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

lista*ár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 28)

árválto*zás*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

reveteg írta:


> árválto*zás*


 
zászlóbehoza*tal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 28)

zászlóbehoza*tal* 

*talp*alat*nyi*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 28)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mókames*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 28)

terve*ző*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 28)

zö*rej*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ile57 írta:


> zö*rej*




Rej*tő* (Jenő)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 28)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 28)

tessékel


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 28)

kelle*mes*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 28)

meste*ri*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

ri*pacs*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 29)

pacsma*gol *(összeken ,mázol)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

golgo*ta
*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

tata*mi*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

mimik*ri *_(álcázás, utánzás, beleolvadás a környezetbe)_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ri*ma*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

mata*dor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Dor*ka*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

Kalahá*ri* (sivatag)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ridi*kül*
reti*kül*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

külszolgá*lat*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 29)

latri*na*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

na*pos
*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

pos*vány*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 29)

ván*kos*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 29)

kosszarvú


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 29)

vuvuze*la *(a foci vb-n (is) elhíresült dél-afrikai, 1 méter hosszú, igen hangos kürt)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 29)

ladi*kok*


----------



## m.aniko (2010 Szeptember 29)

kok*tél*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

télál*ló*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 29)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Szeptember 29)

rövidlá*tó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Szeptember 29)

toloncol


----------



## reveteg (2010 Szeptember 30)

manka63 írta:


> tolon*col*


col*ban* (col=hüvelyk hüvelykben mér)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Szeptember 30)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ta*lon*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 30)

Lon*don*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Szeptember 30)

don*gó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 30)

gonoszko*dó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 30)

dohány*füst*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 30)

füstszű*rő*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 30)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 30)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Szeptember 30)

Gabetto írta:


> lángszó*ró*


 rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Szeptember 30)

Antikbakfis írta:


> rózsaszi*rom*



rom*bol*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Szeptember 30)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tóra /(héb.) a. m. tanítás, tan, szorosabb értelemben Mózes tana, az ószövetség első részének (Mózes 5 könyvének) befogadott elnevezése./


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ra*kás*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Szeptember 30)

kástu /jellegzetes őrségi épület, amely egyszerre volt éléskamra és jószágélelem tárolására alkalmas építmény./


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 1)

Bartuska írta:


> kástu /jellegzetes őrségi épület, amely egyszerre volt éléskamra és jószágélelem tárolására alkalmas építmény./


tubaró*zsa*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 1)

zsalu*kő*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

kőfugázó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 1)

zó*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 1)

Napóle*on*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 1)

onkológi*a*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

antológia


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 1)

kozeput írta:


> onkológi*a*


Alabama*i*


----------



## Ruki (2010 Október 1)

reveteg írta:


> Alabama*i*




ipa*ros*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 1)

rostonsül*tek*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 1)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Istepi (2010 Október 1)

kata*falk*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 1)

falklan*di *
(Falkland-szigeteki)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 1)

diagnoszti*kál*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 1)

kály*ha*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 1)

hahota


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 1)

Keri M írta:


> hahota




A talmi nem jó

Ezért erre válaszolok:

tapoga*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

tó*csa*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 1)

csapatépí*tés*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

tésztavá*gó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 1)

gólyakali*fa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 1)

fapa*dos*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 2)

Dosztojevszkij*től*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 2)

töl*csér*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 2)

Köszönöm a játékot! Jó éjszakát! 
csér*nek* (madár, pl. küszvágó csér)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 2)

nek*tár*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 2)

tárgyaló*szék*

/irodabútor/


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 2)

szekre*ter *(fiókos bútor)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

termesz*vár*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

Folytatás innen:


Efi55 írta:


> termesz*vár*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 2)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 2)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 2)

lan*tán*
(A periódusos rendszer 57. számú eleme)


----------



## csobibi (2010 Október 2)

tán*cos*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 2)

Costa Bra*va*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 2)

varázstü*kör*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 2)

körzet*szám*


----------



## Iby26 (2010 Október 2)

szám*tan*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 2)

Ez az utolsó érvényes:



Iby26 írta:


> szám*tan*



tankönyvkia*dó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 2)

dorombol


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 2)

bolse*vik*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 2)

Viktória


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 2)

Aro*mát*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

*mát*ka


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 2)

kaka*du*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 2)

dugá*ba*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 2)

bará*tok*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

tok*lász*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 3)

László*ja*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

javasla*tom*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 3)

tom*pán *


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

pán*síp*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 3)

síp*szó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

szótagol*va*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 3)

vala*ki *


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

kímélet*len*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 3)

len*cse*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

csene*vész* (fejletlen, silány)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 3)

vészcsen*gő *


----------



## manurasa (2010 Október 3)

*gőzgép*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

blue eyers írta:


> vészcsen*gő *


 
gőgicsél*get*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 3)

get*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

Tóal*más*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 3)

másnapos


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 3)

posha*dó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 3)

dorombol


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 3)

boltosi*nas*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 3)

nassolás


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 3)

lás*son*


----------



## Ruki (2010 Október 3)

Grandilkó írta:


> lás*son*



son*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

legutolsó jó válasz:


Ruki írta:


> son*ka*


Kapos*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 3)

vá-ra-ko-zás nem jó


hegyipatak írta:


> legutolsó jó válasz:
> Kapos*vár*


várka*pu*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 3)

puló*ver*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 3)

verzi*ó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

ósze*res*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 3)

restauráci*ó*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

óbé*gat*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 3)

gát*ló*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

tortada*ra*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 3)

vőfélysze*rep*


----------



## manka63 (2010 Október 3)

rep*ked*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

kedve*sem*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

semle*ges*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 3)

geszte*nye*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 3)

nyelő*cső*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 3)

csőtollkész*let*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 4)

Let*tek*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 4)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 4)

kalácstész*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 4)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 4)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 4)

ter*pesz*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

peszton*ka* (dada)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 4)

kabát*gomb*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 4)

gombhábo*rú*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 4)

rugósbics*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

kavi*ár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 4)

árvalány*haj *(növény)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

hajdi*na* (gabonaféle)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 4)

na*pos* (oldal )


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

postahiva*tal*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 4)

Tal*bot *(kocsitípus)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

botsás*ka*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 4)

karom


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

rom*busz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 4)

buszvezető


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

tő*szó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 4)

szórakozó


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

zóname*nü*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 4)

nüansznyi /minimális,csekély/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 4)

nyiha*ha*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 4)

hahotáztam


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 4)

Bartuska írta:


> hahotáztam


tam*pon*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 4)

pon*tos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

Tosta*o* (brazil labdarugó a 70-es években)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 5)

oda-vis*sza*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 5)

szaporí*tó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 5)

tocso*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 5)

go*go *(madár is és táncos lány is)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

*gon-do-lat *nem jó


reveteg írta:


> go*go *



gomolyfel*hő*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

hőgu*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

takarító*nő*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

nőura*lom*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

lomhal*maz*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 5)

mazdá*ba* (ül be, akinek mazdája van)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

ba*nán*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

Nándorfehér*vár*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

vár*hat*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

hatványozó*dik*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

diktá*tor*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

tortil*la*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

la*pul*


----------



## Iby26 (2010 Október 5)

pul*zál*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

Zal*ka* (Máté)


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

kabi*net*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

netpin*cér*


----------



## K.Monika (2010 Október 5)

cérnaszál


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 5)

szállo*da*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

Damasz*kusz*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 5)

kusz*ma *(lábatlan gyík)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 5)

matuzsá*lem*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

Gabetto írta:


> matuzsá*lem*


 lemhé*nyi *(Lemhény = falu)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 5)

nyiho*gó* (ló)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 5)

go*nosz*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 5)

nosztalgia


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

amő*ba*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 5)

Balaton


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 5)

tonka*bab *(Illatos, fekete, mogyorószerű magok. Származási helye Venezuela, Guyana és Brazília)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 5)

bab*karó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

ró*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

napi*lap*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 6)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

dó*zse*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 6)

zseniali*tás*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

táska*fül*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

fülbemá*szó*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 6)

szóösszeté*tel*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

telhetet*len*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 Október 6)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

szon*da*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 6)

dako*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 6)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

tobo*gán* (szánkó)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

doho*gó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

gó*lem*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

lemmin*gek*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

gek*kó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

kolos*tor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

tor*ma*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

ma*ci*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

cirá*da*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

dako*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 6)

minisz*ter*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

terci*a*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 6)

alakzat


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

Zathu*ra* (Űrfogócska-film)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 6)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## ichbinalj (2010 Október 6)

do-bo-*go*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 6)

góti*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 6)

kali*fa *(az iszlám legfelsőbb vallási vezetőjének kijáró cím volt)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

fatányé*ros*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 6)

ros*ta*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 6)

mi*kor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

korszel*lem*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 6)

lemezvágó


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

Efi55 írta:


> korszel*lem*


Lember*gi* (látnivalók)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 7)

Giocon*da (*A Mona Lisa)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Október 7)

dado*gó*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

bizalmat*lan*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

lanter*na* (lámpás)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

nagyítólen*cse*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

csecse*mő*


----------



## ildypotyi (2010 Október 7)

giliszta


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

???????


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 7)

Gabetto írta:


> csecse*mő*


 
mögöt*ti*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

Ní*lus*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

lus*ta*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

ta*nár*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

nár*cisz*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

ciszter*na*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

nábob


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

bobver*seny*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

seny*ved
*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

védtelen


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

lenne


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

né*met*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

met*ro*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

ro*ham*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

hambur*ger*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

gerbe*ra*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

ta*tár*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

tár*va*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

vala*mi*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

mi*kor*


----------



## smari69 (2010 Október 7)

kor*lát*


----------



## Tinoru (2010 Október 7)

látcső


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

cső*dör*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

dörgölő*dik*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 7)

diktá*tor*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

tor*ma*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

masz*lag*

*Elnézést, legközelebb jobban figyelek!*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 7)

kozeput írta:


> tor*ma*



masz-lag nem jó


Efi55 írta:


> masz*lag*


mata*dor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

dor*gál*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

gyi*lok*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 7)

lok*ni*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

Nini*ve*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 7)

ve*del*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 7)

del*nő*

_/régi kif.- úrhölgy, úri asszony. /_


----------



## ajdeneka (2010 Október 7)

nőnap


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 7)

nappa*li*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

ligetszé*pe *(növény - Fénylő sárga virágai csak rövid időre nyílnak ki sötétedés után. Mielőtt a nap felkelne, a virágok elpusztulnak. Másnap este már új virágok díszítik a növényt)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 7)

petefé*szek*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 7)

szekularizá*ció*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 7)

óvá*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

rosto*kol* (várakozik ,helyben marad)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 8)

koldus*bot*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 8)

botsás*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

Kata*lin*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 8)

lin*zer*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

zer*ge*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 8)

gere*ben*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

bennfen*tes* (körülményeket jól ismerő)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 8)

dő*re* (buggyant, gyagyás)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

reped*ten*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 8)

tenger*szem*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 8)

szemtor*na*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

napi*lap*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 8)

lapka*sajt*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

sajtresze*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 8)

lő*re* (vinkó)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 8)

reme*te*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

tele*fon*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 8)

fontolga*tás*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

táska*szíj*


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 8)

szíjgyártó


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 8)

tó*csa*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 8)

csa*dor*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 8)

dorgál


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 8)

Keri M írta:


> dorgál


 
Gál*kút *(patak)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

kútvi*zet*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

szet*ter*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

reveteg írta:


> szet*ter*


terelge*tő*


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Október 9)

tő*ről *(pl.: tőről metszett)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

Röl*tex*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 9)

textilfes*ték*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

tek*nős*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 9)

nős*tény*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

tényle*ges*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 9)

reveteg írta:


> tényle*ges*


 
ges*tor* vagy gesz*tor*


_*/*így hívják a külföldi befektetők (pl. ingatlant vásárlók) helyi képviselőit akik megbízás, felhatalmazás alapján dolgoznak, gondoskodnak az összes helyi bürokratikus, adminisztrációs feladatok ellátásáról./
_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

tortú*ra*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Október 9)

radiá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

tor*ma*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

Matar*ka *(könyvtári adatbázis - magyar folyóiratok tartalomjegyzékeinek kereshető adatbázisa)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

kalapos-i*nas*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

naspo*lya *v. nas*sol*


----------



## Kris13 (2010 Október 9)

solin*gen*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

Efi55 írta:


> naspo*lya *v. nas*sol*





Kris13 írta:


> solin*gen*


so-lin-gen nem jó
Szolno*kon*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

kontak*tál*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

tal*mi*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

miká*dó*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

dologta*lan*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 9)

lán*gos*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

gos*pel*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

pél*da*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 9)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 9)

muské*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 9)

Óperenci*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 9)

Alabamá*ban*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 9)

ban*tu* (néger)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 9)

tulipán*fa*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 10)

farostle*mez*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 10)

mezrak*tár*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Október 10)

társalko*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 10)

dóze*rol* (dózer:egy munkagép)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 10)

rolle*re*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 10)

retek


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 10)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 10)

józan*ság*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 10)

sághegy*ről*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 10)

röltexe*i*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 10)

idő*kép*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 10)

képzelőe*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 11)

röhö*gő*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

gőté*vel*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

Velmeti*na*

_/kozmetikum márkanév/_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

Nauti*lus*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

lustálko*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

Dó*ra*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

rakétakilö*vés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 11)

vésnökök*kel*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 11)

takuvako*zók *(takuvakozó:bizonytalankodó határozatlan)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

zok*ni*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 11)

niko*tin*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

tin*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 11)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 11)

zsabó /fodor a blúzon,ruhán/


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 11)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

talics*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

karonü*lő* (baba)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

lő*por*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

portál*zár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 11)

zár*da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

da*mil *(Horgászat:zsinór)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 11)

Mil*kó *(becenév)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 11)

kórustag


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 11)

taglis*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Október 11)

taliz*mán*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 12)

mángor*ló*

_*/*növényi szálas anyagokból készült szövetek tömörítését, _
_fényesítését és habosítását végző gép /_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

ban*kár*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

kárbecs*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

Lököshá*za *(község)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

Zarago*za*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

Zalaeger*szeg*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

Szegha*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

lombosmo*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 12)

hamarjá*ban*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 12)

rú*na* (ógermán írás)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 12)

Nauti*lus*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 12)

lus*tul*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

tul*pa* (az elme gyermeke)


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 12)

palota


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

ta*nya*


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 12)

nyakbava*ló*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

kozeput írta:


> ta*nya*


 
nyakbavaló nem jó
nyaló*ka *


----------



## göröngy (2010 Október 12)

kalapács


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 12)

pác*lé*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 12)

léal*ma*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 12)

maradék


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 12)

Dék*már*

_/magyar családnév/_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 12)

mártonna*pi *(lúd)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 12)

pi*ás*


----------



## Lenoluy (2010 Október 12)

ás*pis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 12)

piskótateker*csem*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 12)

csempé*zés*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

Zesty ->* ti *(Lapierre Zesty - biciklimárka)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 13)

mérgesí*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 13)

tőrőlmet*szett *(rég.tősgyökeres.)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

szettlab*da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

dalos*könyv*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 13)

könyv*hét*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

hétvé*gi*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

giger*li* (feltűnő öltözetű ember)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

lipica*i* (lófajta)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 13)

idealis*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 13)

tapin*tat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 13)

hegyipatak írta:


> tapin*tat*


ta-tan-ka nem jó
és szómagyarázat sincs
csipesz nem olvasta el a játék szabályát


csipesz2 írta:


> tatanka


tatjá*ra *(tat=hajófar)


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 13)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

nul*la*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

lakóház


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 14)

házavató


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 14)

Tócós*kert*

_/földrajzi név/_


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 14)

kertvá*ros*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 14)

rosta


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 14)

ta*pas*

_*/*a spanyol gasztronómia egyik jellegzetessége /_


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

pas*kol*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 14)

kolbá*szol* (mászkál, gyüszmékel)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

szolgálat*kész*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 14)

készletgazdálko*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

dolo*mit* (ásvány)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 14)

Mitsubis*hi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 14)

hivatkoz*va*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 14)

vala*ga *(.a malaga ríme)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

gazel*la *


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 14)

lapo*gat* (ütögetve lesimít)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 14)

gátmas*százs*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 14)

százszor*szép*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

szépség*farm*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

kozeput írta:


> szépség*farm*


Farm*tej *(cégnév)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

tejkaramel*la*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 15)

laposte*tű*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

tű*fok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 15)

Fokvá*ros*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

reveteg írta:


> Fokvá*ros*


 
roskado*zó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

zóna /terület,övezet/


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

óbester


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

természe*te*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

temető


----------



## Agica100 (2010 Október 15)

tőkehal


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 15)

halvérű


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

Rú*zsa *(Magdolna)


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

zsa*lu*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Október 15)

lu*na*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 15)

navigá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 15)

tor*zsa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 15)

zsaluzódesz*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 15)

kapucine*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

realitás*elv*


----------



## Zita2 (2010 Október 15)

elv*társ*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 15)

társta*lan*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 15)

langusz*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 15)

takarító*nő*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 15)

nővér*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 16)

kecse*ge*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 16)

gere*ben*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 16)

bennszülöt*tek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 16)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 16)

józanság*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 16)

bandagaz*da*


----------



## kozeput (2010 Október 16)

darabá*ru*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 16)

ruda*sok *(rudas:lófogatnál a vezérló a jobboldali)


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 16)

sokszor*os*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 16)

rostokol*va*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 16)

valóság


----------



## avecica (2010 Október 16)

(bocs, kettőt is módosítok: az s-t sz-re és az á-t a-ra)

Szagtalaní*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 17)

reveteg írta:


> tás*ka*


 
ka*bát*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 17)

vajo írta:


> ka*bát*



bátraké


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

kézenfek*vő* (magától értetődő, nyilvánvaló, evidens)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

vőlegénytor*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

lom*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

tárhá*za*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

Zalaka*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

reska*tag*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

tag*díj*


----------



## stewe8102 (2010 Október 18)

díjszabás


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 18)

Bás*ti* (Lajos - színész)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

Tibol*dok* (férfi név)


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 18)

dok*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

tortabevo*nó*


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 18)

nó*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 18)

lan*kad*


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 18)

kadmi*um*


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 18)

umbrella  (esernyő)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 18)

Lata*bár*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 18)

bár*hol*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 18)

Hollandi*a*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Október 19)

ana*nász*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 19)

nászuta*sok*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 19)

sokkoló


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 19)

lopako*dik*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

diktá*tor*


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 19)

tor*ta*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 19)

domi*nó*


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 19)

nó*ta*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 19)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

lom*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 19)

tárnalejá*ró*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

robo*tol*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 19)

tolda*lék*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 19)

Gabetto írta:


> lékvá*gó*


Ez nem szótaghelyes:golf-ü-tő


Rekuci22 írta:


> golfü*tő*


gólya*bál*


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 19)

bálte*rem*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 19)

Rembrandt*tól*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 19)

tol*vaj*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 20)

vajköpü*lés*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 20)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 20)

dő*re*


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 20)

rekettyefűz


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 20)

fűzfagom*ba*


----------



## Rubie (2010 Október 20)

babona


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 20)

Natáli*a*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 20)

aré*na*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 Október 20)

na*pos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 20)

postagalam*bok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 21)

Köszönet érte hogy megragoztad a folytathatóság miatt


hegyipatak írta:


> postagalam*bok*


bokha*ra *(Üzbég szőnyegtípus)


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 21)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## hoporty (2010 Október 21)

tóga


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Október 21)

garázska*pu*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 21)

puked*li *(speciális meghajlás)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 21)

literá*tus*

_*/*az irodalomtban jártas, az irodalommal foglalkozó, _
_azt művelő személy./
_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 21)

Tus*nád* (falu Erdélyben, Hargita megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 21)

nádara*tók*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 21)

toktol*dó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 22)

dóze*rol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 22)

rol*ni*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 22)

nincstelen


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 22)

a "nincstelen" nem jó


reveteg írta:


> rol*ni*


niko*tin*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 22)

tin*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 22)

tapaszta*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Október 23)

lassul*va*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 24)

Va*hur*

_*/Vuk* c. mesefilm /_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

hurkapál*ca*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 24)

cá*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

pa*ca*


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 24)

Catani*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

Alagút*ban*


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 24)

bankokban


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

Ban*tu*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 24)

tu*ba *(hangszer)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

ba*zár*


----------



## Keri M (2010 Október 24)

zárka


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 24)

kaval*kád*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

kád*ra*


----------



## kiss zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

radar


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

dár*da*


----------



## kiss zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

dara*bol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 25)

bolhacir*kusz*


----------



## Koko73 (2010 Október 25)

kuszalva


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

vándor


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 25)

reveteg írta:


> bolhacir*kusz*


Kusztu*ra *(Sándor, festőművész)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 25)

radiológi*a*


----------



## Kunhegyicsilla (2010 Október 25)

anakon*da*


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 25)

dali*ás*


----------



## Kunhegyicsilla (2010 Október 25)

áspis


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 25)

piszka*fa*


----------



## ashlee9 (2010 Október 25)

faragatlan


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 25)

lanci*a*


----------



## ashlee9 (2010 Október 25)

anakon*da*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

dado*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 26)

gó*bé*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 26)

bélyegalbum


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

bumfor*di *(esetlen,félszeg)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 26)

diavetí*tő*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 26)

tőmondat


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

[HIDE]Dat*sun* (autótípus)[/HIDE]


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 26)

sündisz*nó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

nógat*nám*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

jól írod de nem írhatsz több válasz az az ne önmagaddal játssz


Agie68 írta:


> kertá*sás*
> 
> *sás*ka


sás*ban*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Október 26)

bandatag


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

tagbaszakad*tak*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 26)

takti*kás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

kas*mír*


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 26)

bakelit


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

A 20 hozzászólást ne így szerezd meg


james23 írta:


> bakelit





james23 írta:


> sry..


továbbra is:kas*mír*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 26)

mirtusz*ág*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

Grandilkó írta:


> mirtusz*ág*


mirtusz*ág
*Ágne*sem*


----------



## róozó (2010 Október 26)

sem*mi*


----------



## Robi Kriszti (2010 Október 26)

mirabel*la*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

lapoz*gat*


----------



## Rubie (2010 Október 26)

A játékszabály szerint magyar nyelvbe beépült szavakat írjunk (a gate-way egyébként is inkább így szótagolandó), ezért legyen inkább


gátfu*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 26)

Rubie írta:


> A játékszabály szerint magyar nyelvbe beépült szavakat írjunk (a gate-way egyébként is inkább így szótagolandó), ezért legyen inkább
> 
> gátfu*tás*


Tökéletesen igazad van rubie Nem csak a moderátorok dolga fenntartani a játszható rendet


tás*ka*

*.*


----------



## Robi Kriszti (2010 Október 26)

Ha egy kicsit is elgondolkoztál volna, és nem írtál volna ilyen szavat, akkor nem történt volna meg. -.-



Kaba*la*


----------



## twisterback (2010 Október 26)

lai*kus*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 27)

kúsz*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 27)

vasár*nap*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 27)

napele*mes*


----------



## twisterback (2010 Október 27)

meste*ri*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 27)

Rigóme*ző*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 27)

zö*rög*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 27)

röghegy*ség*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> röghegy*ség*


szegy*csont*


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 Október 27)

reveteg írta:


> szegy*csont*


csontkollekció


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 27)

karcsi700310 írta:


> csontkollekció


csont kol-lek-ci-*ó*
Óvá*ri*


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 27)

rigó


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 27)

góti*ka*


----------



## Rubie (2010 Október 27)

kato*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 28)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 28)

bepiszkí*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 28)

torony*őr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 28)

őrna*szád (van helyes folytatás)
*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 Október 28)

Szád*vár* (középkori erődítmény Magyarország északkeleti szögletében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 28)

Várgesz*tes* (település MO.)


----------



## Rubie (2010 Október 28)

Tesse*dik* (Sámuel)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 28)

dikta*fon*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

fon*tos*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 29)

Tos*pur*

_*/*kft név /_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 29)

pur*hab *(tömítőanyag)


----------



## nemokapitany (2010 Október 29)

*Hab*szivacs


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 29)

Vacskama*ti*

_*/*Lázár Ervin: A Négyszögletű Kerek Erdő/_


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 29)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 29)

mér*ce*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

celibá*tus *( nőtlen életre való köteleztetés)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 29)

tustin*ta*


----------



## zors8 (2010 Október 29)

ta*pos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 29)

pos*vány*


----------



## Rubie (2010 Október 29)

ván*dor*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 29)

Rubie írta:


> ván*dor*




Dor*ka*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 29)

kamás*li*

_/ cipővédő ruházati kiegészítő, cipőhuzat./_


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 29)

liba*bőr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 30)

bőrka*bát*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 30)

bát*rak*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 30)

Raksá*nyi*(Gellért)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 30)

Nyila*si* (Tibor)


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 30)

sikamló*san* (pl.mesélte)hogy ne gondoljatok másra


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Október 30)

Santa*na*
Grammy-díjas mexikói latin rockzenész és gitáros


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 30)

napos-ol*dal*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 30)

dalfeszti*vál*


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

változókor


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

korta*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 31)

lan*ka* (magyar fiataloknak akik már nem tudnak magyarul:lanka enyhén lejtős domboldal)


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

kana*lis*


----------



## vajo (2010 Október 31)

listá*val*


----------



## reveteg (2010 Október 31)

val*kűr *(mitológiai személy)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Október 31)

kűrru*ha *(műkorcsolyázók és jégtáncosok öltözete)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 1)

haboz*va*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

vacso*ra*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 1)

rabomo*bil*

_rabszállító autó_


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 1)

bil*leg*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 1)

legal*ja*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

ja*pán*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 1)

pan*kok*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

kok*ker* (spániel)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 1)

kergebir*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

kapor*mag*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 1)

magvavá*ló* (barackfajta)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

lóhe*re*


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 1)

repe*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 1)

takarí*tás*


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 November 2)

ta's*ka's */szem/


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 2)

hagymacska' írta:


> ta's*ka's */szem/


táskás
kas*mír*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

reveteg írta:


> táskás
> kas*mír*




mir*tusz*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 2)

tusz*kol*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 2)

Ok, megnéztem, valóban kolibri a helyes. Bocs.

Tehát, 
tusz*kol* - *kol*la*gén*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 2)

génterápi*a*


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 2)

aranyos


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 2)

Keri M írta:


> ara*nyos*


Nos*pa*
(gyógyszer)


----------



## korallgigi (2010 November 2)

patak


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 3)

korallgigi írta:


> patak


takti*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

kame*ra*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 November 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

talál*kán*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

kán*kán*


----------



## meeki (2010 November 3)

kántál


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

tál*tos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 3)

Tosca*na *(Észak-Olaszország régiója)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 3)

torná*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

dózerelné*tek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 3)

te-ke-rő-lant nem illik a sorba

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

kama*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 3)

rakodó*part*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

partta*lan*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 3)

lángo*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

ló*láb*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

3agergely írta:


> ló*láb*


lábnélkü*li*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

libabő*rös*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

Rösz*ke *(ismert és népszerű határátkelő volt Jugoszlávia felé)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 3)

kere*tes*


----------



## béke12 (2010 November 3)

testes


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

tesped*ten*


----------



## Lenty (2010 November 3)

tengődik


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 3)

diktáló


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 3)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 3)

remete


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 3)

terem*ben*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

benne*tek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

tek*nős*


----------



## meeki (2010 November 4)

nős*tény*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

tény*leg*


----------



## dydo (2010 November 4)

leg*több*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

többnyi*re*


----------



## airam (2010 November 4)

re*mél*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

méltat*lan*


----------



## Fullerjani (2010 November 4)

lan-kás


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

kas*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

kato*na*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

Natáli*ám*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

ámbá*tor*


----------



## yucc (2010 November 4)

torko*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

lát*va*


----------



## Róza222 (2010 November 4)

valuta


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

Róza222 írta:


> valuta


Tapa*jos* (folyó Délamerikában)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

jós*nő*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 4)

nő*vér*


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 4)

vértanú


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

Núbi*a*


----------



## Róza222 (2010 November 4)

Ararat


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 4)

Rát*ka *(község)


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 4)

Kapos*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 4)

Vár*tam*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 4)

t/a/ám*fal*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 November 4)

falfir*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 4)

banán


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

Nán*dor*


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 4)

Dor*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 4)

ka*rom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 5)

rom*bol*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

bol*ha*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 5)

3agergely írta:


> bol*ha*


 
habó*kos*

*/* Hóbortos, kelekótya /


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 November 5)

kos*bor*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 5)

borjúkö*tél*

_/tésztaféle neve is/
_


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 5)

télteme*tő*


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 5)

Est*ebéd*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 5)

marad mer jóska-manci nem figyelt


reveteg írta:


> télteme*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 5)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 5)

tespe*dő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 5)

dödöl*le*
(a magyar konyha egyik tájjellegű étele)


----------



## opeth13 (2010 November 5)

lepedö


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 6)

dögönyö*ző*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 6)

zörög*ve*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 6)

veteme*dő*


----------



## meeki (2010 November 6)

dörömbölő


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 6)

lőál*lás*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 6)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 7)

barátlis*ta*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 7)

találkozás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 7)

Zasta*va*

_/gépkocsi márka, jelentése:zászló/_


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

va*kar*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 7)

karmonád*li *(éppen nem tudom mi az valami ételféle)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 7)

_(karmonád*li *- rövidkaraj)_


Libe*gő*


_/Libegő egy 1970-ben épült, a Zugligetből a János-hegyre vezető drótkötélpályás felvonó (függővasút) Budapest XII. kerületében./_


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 7)

gő*te*


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

te*ve*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

vehemen*sek* (heves ,indulatos)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 8)

szekrény*sor*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

sor*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

bankett*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 8)

reze*da *(virág)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

Dakotafő*nök*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

(nök) nők*kel*


----------



## vajo (2010 November 8)

kelle*mes*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

mes*ter*


----------



## laurka75 (2010 November 8)

terme*tes*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

tes*tes*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

Tes*co* (a silány)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

co*boly*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

boly*ba*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

ba*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

karon-ü*lő* (gyermeki kor)


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

lőrés


----------



## sx64 (2010 November 8)

Részvény


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

vény*re*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 8)

reme*te*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 8)

te*tű*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 8)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Maca156 (2010 November 8)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## shaira (2010 November 8)

tó(-)part


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 9)

partjel*ző*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

zörög*ne*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2010 November 9)

neme*re*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

reme*te*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 9)

temetőcső*szök*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 9)

szökő*ár*


----------



## nilia (2010 November 9)

göröngy írta:


> szökő*ár*



ártal*mas*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

mas*ni*


----------



## zors8 (2010 November 9)

nini 
nikotin


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

tin*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 9)

Tamásko*dó*


----------



## zors8 (2010 November 9)

dózis


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 9)

zors8 írta:


> dózis


figyelj a folytathatóságra


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

hát ez az, a folytathatóság...

Tamásko*dó* -* do*rombo*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 9)

3agergely írta:


> hát ez az, a folytathatóság...
> 
> Tamásko*dó* -* do*rombo*ló*


ló*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 9)

ragasztha*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

to*rok*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

rokkant*ság*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

Ságvá*ron*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

ron*tom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

tom*bol v.* tombo*la
*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

bol*ha*


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

havas


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

vaskalap


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

lapaj


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

ajtó


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 10)

rom*bol*


----------



## Hab (2010 November 10)

bol*ha*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

gyakorlat


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

habár tudatosan írt rosszat de mégis csak van jó folytatás ezért jön ez


Dorka30 írta:


> gyakorlat


lát*ra*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

reveteg írta:


> habár tudatosan írt rosszat de mégis csak van jó folytatás ezért jön ez
> lát*ra*



ragasztó


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

tó*ga*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

gabona


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

napo*kon*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

konföderáció


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 10)

Dorka30 írta:


> konföderáci*ó*


ó*da*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 10)

dako*ta*


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

talics*ka*


----------



## szilvacica (2010 November 10)

kakas


----------



## Dorka30 (2010 November 10)

kas*ka*


----------



## mrr (2010 November 10)

ka*nál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

kamás*li (bokavédő)
*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

lidérc*fény*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

fénytö*rés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

resztel*ten (*resztelt máj)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

tenge*ri*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

ribilli*ó *(lármás, zűrzavar)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 11)

óriáske*rék*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

rek*lám* (az amit rühellünk)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

lám*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

Pago*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 11)

dako*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

tarac*kos*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 11)

kos*bor* (növény)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 11)

bor*jút 
*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

juttatá*sos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

sós*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

kazama*ta* (alagútrendszer)


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

takarítás


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

táská*tok*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

tok*hal* (halfajta)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

halvé*rű* (hidegvérű, semmiért sem hevülő, szenvedélytelen.)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

rügyez*ne*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

Netanja*hu (*Jonatan Netanjahu,Benjamin _Netanjahu_ )


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

humorpará*dé*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

dé*len*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 12)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

Tes*co *ismét(pedig utálom)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 12)

co*boly*


----------



## nakita (2010 November 12)

boly*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

gólem*mel*(éltre kelt óriás agyagszobor)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

mellék*név*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 12)

névu*tó (*A _Névutók_ olyan szavak, melyek névszók, rendszerint főnevek után állnak, és velük együtt fejezik ki a cselekvés körülményeit.)pl:alatt, alól, alá, fölött, fölül, fölé, felől


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 12)

tó*csa*


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 November 12)

csava*ros*


----------



## Erika 75 (2010 November 13)

Rosta


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 13)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 13)

láthatá*son*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 13)

sonka*pác*


----------



## nakita (2010 November 13)

pác*lé*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 13)

léböj*tök*


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 13)

tökfőzel*ék*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 13)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 13)

gólya*láb*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 13)

láb*tyű* (állítólag zokni)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 13)

"tyű"-*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 14)

hamaro*san*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 14)

sandí*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 14)

Tóal*más*


----------



## meeki (2010 November 14)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 14)

zónai*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 14)

dögö*nyöz*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 14)

maximuszka írta:


> zónai*dő*


 
dőlés*szög*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 14)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 14)

rő*fös *(szerintem a méteráru bolt elődje a vándor textilkereskedő)


----------



## vajo (2010 November 14)

fös*vény*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 14)

vendégol*dal* (lovaskocsi eleme)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 November 15)

dalla*mos*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

mosto*ha*


----------



## zsolt05 (2010 November 15)

hatalmas


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 15)

maskará*val*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

Valhal*la* (ógermán Mennyország)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 15)

laposte*tű*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

tüze*lő*


----------



## puttancs (2010 November 15)

lő*rés*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 15)

rés*be*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 15)

beá*zás*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 15)

zász*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 16)

lódenka*bát 
*(Gyapjúból készült, bolyhos felületű, erős vízhatlan szövetből készült kabát. A név eredete a német loden szóból származik, amely az anyagot jelöli. Magyarországon a II. világháború után kerül be a városi öltözékbe, és az 1950-es évekre válik tömegessé, leggyakrabban zöld vagy szürke színben. Általában a férfiak viseletére volt jellemző.)
lódenka*bát *


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

bát*rak*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

raktá*ros*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

ros*ta* (szita)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

reme*te*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

terüle*te*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

teremtet*te*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

tehet*te*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 16)

temet*te*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 16)

tegez*te*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 16)

teleszed*te*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 16)

tepede*lem*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 16)

Lem*berg* (Lvov német neve, magyarok is használják)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 17)

Berg*mann* (tulajdonnév)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 17)

reveteg írta:


> Berg*mann* (tulajdonnév)


 

Mann*ka*

_/Bt. és több üzlet neve/_


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Mann*ka*
> 
> _/Bt. és több üzlet neve/_



katakom*ba*

(többnyire természetes, földalatti mélyedések, alagútrendszer)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

bagoly*vár*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

várud*var*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

varrócér*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

Navar*ra

*(Spanyolország egyik autonóm közössége és egyben tartománya. Székhelye Pamplona)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 17)

radikalis*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 17)

talajmin*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 17)

ta*pasz*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

pasz*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 17)

takuvako*zik* (téblábol ,időt húz)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 17)

s/zik*lás*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

Lász*ló*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 17)

lószer*szám*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

számtanpél*da*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 17)

dalár*da
*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

da*da*
(dajka)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 17)

darabá*ru*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 17)

ru*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 17)

hatalomé*hes* (Ovi)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 17)

hesse*get *


----------



## angyalerika (2010 November 17)

getto


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

Toki*ó*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 18)

óra*lánc*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 18)

göröngy írta:


> óra*lánc*


láncfű*rész*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

részrehaj*ló* (no nem a kormányos mert Ő engem is törölt)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 18)

lószer*szám*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

számta*lan*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 18)

lan*tál*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

tál*tos*
(sámán)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 18)

napo*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

3agergely írta:


> tál*tos*
> (sámán)


elvesztél blue eyers


blue eyers írta:


> napo*zó*


Tos*ca*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

Casablan*ca*
(marokkói város)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

capiva*ra *(állat dél Amerikában* talán vizidisznót jelent)*(Capybara)


----------



## maklari (2010 November 18)

ra*dir*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 18)

maklari írta:


> ra*dir*



Ha nincs ellenetekre - a folytathatóság miatt - ragozzuk egy kicsit a radirt:

radir*ja* - Japán*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

közben írtam neki és ő talált egy szót: dir*meg*(dirmeg-dörmög)


3agergely írta:


> tál*tos*
> (sámán)





3agergely írta:


> Ha nincs ellenetekre - a folytathatóság miatt - ragozzuk egy kicsit a radirt:
> 
> radir*ja* - Japán*ba*


de azért most-már folytassuk a tiédet
bakasá*ri *(olyan nő aki katonákkal járt moziba és stb..)


----------



## feviki (2010 November 18)

riadalom


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 18)

lombo*zó*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 18)

zó*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 19)

napi*lap*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

lapadoga*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

Tó*ra*

(izraelita szentírás / Biblia)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

Rako*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

rahed*li* (sok ,rengeteg)


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

libamáj


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

májelégtelenség*re*


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

reménykeltő


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

tő*le*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

Leopol*di* (becézve)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

divatá*ru*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

rudaza*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

takar*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

ta*sak*


----------



## Mamma2 (2010 November 19)

sakkozik


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

szik*lás*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 19)

Lász*ló*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 19)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 19)

szám*tan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 19)

tanesz*köz*


----------



## zoleee13 (2010 November 20)

köztér


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

tér*köz*


----------



## Randolf11 (2010 November 20)

közigazgatás


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

táskáso*dik*


----------



## aksan (2010 November 20)

diktá*tor*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 20)

tortú*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

ragyog*jál *(ékezetcserés folytatás ,van)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 20)

Jal*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

ta*laj
*v.tala*jon
*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 20)

ta*laj - *lajtor*ja*

(létra, régiesen)


----------



## ildikoka71 (2010 November 20)

lajtorja - javadalom


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 20)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 21)

táskarádi*ó* (egy eszköz a tranzisztoros időkből)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 21)

reveteg írta:


> táskarádi*ó* (egy eszköz a tranzisztoros időkből)




*ó*ra*bér*


----------



## vajo (2010 November 21)

bérko*csi *


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 21)

csiga*ház*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 21)

házte*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 21)

tő*ke*


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

ke*ret*


----------



## Keri M (2010 November 21)

rettentő


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 21)

tőkeerő*sek*


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

sekrestye


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

temetés*re*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 November 22)

repe*dés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 22)

Kerüld a "dés" végződésűt mert nincs elég szó
Dés*re* (Dés László)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

regu*la* 

(szabály szabályzat régiesen)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 22)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 22)

tógaz*da*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 22)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 22)

szek*tor*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 22)

tor*ta*


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

ta*vasz*


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Vasz*tély* (Fejér megyei település)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 23)

norus írta:


> Vasz*tély* (Fejér megyei település)


tej*ben
*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

Bencés-ren*di*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 23)

3agergely írta:


> Bencés-ren*di*


bencés rend két szó ezért a folytatandó a ben*cés
*cessi*o *(jog:átruházás,engedményezés)


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 23)

Orino*co

*(folyó Dél-Amerikában)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 November 23)

Co*ra* /áruh./


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 23)

rahed*li*


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

liliputi


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 23)

Tinó*di*


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

divat


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 24)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 24)

kortár*sak*


----------



## szatika (2010 November 25)

sakko*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 25)

zooló*gus*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 25)

Gus*ta* (élelmiszerbolt hálózat)


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 25)

Tapa*jos* (folyó dél am.)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 November 26)

jós*nő*


----------



## 3agergely (2010 November 26)

nővér*ke*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 November 26)

kere*pel *


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 26)

pél*dát*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 26)

Dat*ron* (DATRON-ELECTRONIC-GMBH)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 November 26)

rondel*la*

kör alakú bástya


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 26)

lakó*társ*


----------



## manka63 (2010 November 26)

társbér*lő*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 26)

lő*por*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 27)

porkam*ra* (ipari kifejezés)


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 27)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 27)

langusz*ta*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 27)

talap*zat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 27)

szat*tyán* (aki nem tudná kettős-betű csere)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 27)

tántor*gó*


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

nem értem?


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

gólya


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 27)

la*kat*


----------



## Ile57 (2010 November 27)

kat*lan*


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

landol


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 27)

dolmá*nyom*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 27)

nyomdater*mék*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 27)

mekmes*ter*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 27)

természe*tes*


----------



## zsakkriszti72 (2010 November 27)

testvér


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 28)

vérplaz*ma*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 28)

malaclo*pó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 28)

Pó*lóm*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 28)

lom*tár*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 28)

tár*ház*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 November 28)

házava*tó*


----------



## göröngy (2010 November 28)

torony*óra*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 28)

óra*mű*


----------



## TM74 (2010 November 28)

mű*vel*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 28)

TM74 írta:


> mű*vel*


veld*re* (veld:dél-afrikai sztyeppe)


----------



## vajo (2010 November 28)

*Szabályt vedd figyelembe!*



maximuszka írta:


> házava*tó*


 
tógaz*da*


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

dadogós


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

gospel


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 29)

tévedsz vajo mert göröngy jól csinálta én nem csináltam jól
de most-már mederben van


emmama38 írta:


> gos*pel*


pellen*gér*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

gérvá*gó* (faipari szerszámgép)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 November 29)

gó*ré*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 29)

révete*gen*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

gen*der*

*Társadalmi nem - gender*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 29)

a jelentését írd oda


Efi55 írta:


> gen*der*


der*su* (*dersu uzala*, filmcím)


----------



## Krisztina69 (2010 November 29)

su*ba*


----------



## Krisztina69 (2010 November 29)

baci*lus*


----------



## Krisztina69 (2010 November 29)

lus*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

Tala*bér*
A talabor, *talabér* székely tájszó jelentése _kerékkötő eszköz._
Talabor régi magyar személynév, lehet, hogy török eredetű, a jelentése ekkor _csataló._


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 29)

Efi55 írta:


> Tala*bér*


bérfeszült*ség* (az azonos munkakörben lévők különböző bére miatti sértődés)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 November 29)

segge*lő*


----------



## Mirabelle82 (2010 November 29)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 29)

tár*na*


----------



## Rubie (2010 November 29)

napi*lap*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 November 30)

Rubie írta:


> napi*lap*


 
lap*szél*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 30)

Fent hiba volt itt kell ezért folytatni


Rubie írta:


> napi*lap*


lapkia*dó*


----------



## aksan (2010 December 1)

Dórá*im*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 2)

im*már*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 2)

már*ka*


----------



## jbaj (2010 December 2)

ka*nál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 2)

nyál*ban*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 2)

*bantu* /népek számos afrikai népcsoport összessége/


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 2)

tu*kán* (óriáscsőrű madár)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 2)

kán*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 3)

tor*zsa*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 3)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 3)

terpen*tin*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 3)

tin*csem*


----------



## izufizu (2010 December 3)

konyha


----------



## izufizu (2010 December 3)

habakuk


----------



## izufizu (2010 December 3)

kukta


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 3)

tara*jos*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

joviá*lis* _(derűs, jókedélyű)_


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 3)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 3)

joviális nem jó mert:jo-vi-á-lis
ezért ez marad
Csodálkozom hagy nem tudjátok folytatni hisz lehet ékezet-cserét csinálni


reveteg írta:


> tara*jos*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 3)

jós*ta* (bogyós gyümölcs az egres és feketeribizli keresztezéséből)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 3)

ta*pír*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 3)

pirszing


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 4)

(eléggé korlátozott a lehetőség folytatásra)
szing*li*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 4)

Ha olyan szót ír ami nem folytatható hagyd ki
Az efi -nek is kell arra gondolni folytatható legyen!
Írhatta volna a pirszing helyett a pir*kad *(magyar szót vagy a pír*ban*-t


hegyipatak írta:


> (eléggé korlátozott a lehetőség folytatásra)
> szing*li*


li*án
*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 4)

ángyi*kám* (férfi rokonom felesége)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 4)

kám*zsa*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 4)

zsarát*nok*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 4)

nok*li* (állítólag nokedlit jelent)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 4)

li*bus* (állítólag libát jelent)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 4)

búsko*mor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 4)

mormo*ta*


----------



## Cinzina (2010 December 4)

tanuló


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 4)

lóhe*re*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 4)

remete*rák*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 4)

rak*lap*


----------



## imolatoth (2010 December 4)

lap*szél*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 4)

széljegyzet*em*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 4)

tempó*san*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

Sando*kán*


----------



## vajo (2010 December 5)

kán*tor*


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 5)

tor*ma*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

magas*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

látha*tás*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

táskavi*rág*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

lóte*tű*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

navigá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

torzsalkodás*kor*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

korlát*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

lan*tom*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Tom*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

pado*kon*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Kondo*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Kol*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

Tóal*más*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

másna*pi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

_pianí*nó*_


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

nóni*usz* (lófajta)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

uszta*sa *(horvátfajta)(nacionalista szabadcsapat)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

salabak*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

terhel*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Vele*mér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

mérhetet*len*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Len*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

Kele*men*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

men*te* (ruhadarab)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

te*per* (gyorsan tekeri a biciklit)


----------



## lufi1961 (2010 December 5)

perdöntő


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 5)

tő*ről*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 5)

Röltex (rövidárut forgalmazó kiskereskedelmi hálózat)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

textíli*a*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 6)

anya*nyelv*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

nyelvtö*rő*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 6)

rő*zse*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

zsebe*im*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 6)

impa*la* (antilopfaj)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

Lado*ga*(tó)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

gara*bó* (fonott kosárféleség)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

bódulat*ban*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

rudaza*tok*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

tokha*las*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 December 6)

lassacs*kán*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

kán*tál *(erősen elnyújtott hangon énekel)


----------



## Bartuska (2010 December 6)

tálká*ból*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

boldogsá*gos*


----------



## Bartuska (2010 December 6)

gos*pel* /zenei stílus, amelyet a keresztény vallási életben használnak./


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

pél*da*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 6)

dacosko*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 6)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 6)

fondorko*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

Efi55 írta:


> fondorko*dik*


dikta*fon*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

foncso*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

ros*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

tanako*dik*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 7)

dik*tál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

táltar*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

Tóal*más* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

más*hol*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

holtomig*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

lan*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

kali*kó* (Finomabb, nyomott mintás, vászonkötésű pamut szövet.)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

kóborol*va*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

vará*dics* (növényfaj)


----------



## Bander (2010 December 7)

dics-fény


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

fénycsó*va*


----------



## vajo (2010 December 7)

variáci*ó*


----------



## czanna (2010 December 7)

*ió*ta (az i görögül)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

vajo írta:


> variáci*ó*


 
Ógyal*la*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 7)

lakáshi*tel*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

telkesgaz*da* (Móra Ferenc: Mikor én telkesgazda voltam)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 7)

dagonyá*zó*
(Dagonya: vadász elnevezése az erdei pocsolyának, melyben a nagy vad nyáron szivesen hűsöl.)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

zónai*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

Tör*tel* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

tel*kes *(van neki telke(telek))


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

keszke*nő* (kézbevaló kendő - Móricz Zsigmond: A színselyem keszkenő)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 7)

nőegy*let*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 7)

letké*si* (Letkés - község Pest megyében)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 7)

simoga*tás*


----------



## PtY (2010 December 7)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 7)

Óperenci*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

Alabamá*ban*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 8)

bandá*kat*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

Kat*ka* (becenév)


----------



## airam (2010 December 8)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

határozot*tan*


----------



## befri (2010 December 8)

tangó


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

tege*zem* (tegez - nyílvesszótartó)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 8)

z/s/em*le*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

lefetye*lő*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 8)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

vermel*te*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 8)

tetőfe*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

dő*re*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

revide*ál* (felülvizsgál)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

álsá*gos* (képmutató, hazug)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

gos*pel *
Goszto*la* (község Zala megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

Efi55 írta:


> gos*pel *


Példá*nak*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

nyak*ló* (a ló nyakára helyezett tartószíj)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

lóhalálá*ban* (gyorsan ,nagyon-hajszoltan) talán ma kevésbé árnyaltan és szépen "ezerrel"-nek mondanák


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

bangi*ta* (növény - a mácsonyavirágúak rendjébe tartozik)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

ta*pír* (állatfajta)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 8)

pir*kad*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 8)

kad*rát* ( mértékegység - a kvadrát tájszavi alakja)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 8)

Rátka*i *(családnév)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 8)

ízeltlábú*ak*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 9)

Ak*tor* (kft papírkereskedés)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 9)

torná*dó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

domi*na* (úrnő, pl. Móra Ferenc: Aranykoporsó c. regényében)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 9)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

salét*rom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 9)

rom*busz*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 9)

buszmenet*rend*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 9)

rendfokoza*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 10)

ta*lár *(ruházat)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

lárma*fa *

( A veszélyt fény- és füstjelekkel jelző eszköz. Magaslaton elhelyezett földbe ásott hosszú rúd, amelynek felső részére szurkos szalmacsóvákat kötöttek.)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 10)

fa*talp*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

talpalat*nyi*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 10)

nyiko*rog*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 10)

*Ro-goz-ni-ca* nem jó


reveteg írta:


> nyiko*rog*


 


strasszyka írta:


> Rogozni*ca*


rog*yva*

hibásan jelöltem a szótagolást melléütés miatt

*helyes: *rogy*-va*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

vajú*dik*


----------



## anahari (2010 December 10)

dikta*fon*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 10)

fonhat*ná*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

reveteg írta:


> fonhat*ná*


nádiri*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 10)

góti*ka*


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

kati*ca*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 10)

ca*fat *(valaminek a félig leszakadt darabja..)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 10)

a=á 
fát*lan*


----------



## Rubie (2010 December 10)

langalé*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 11)

ta*lár*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

lárvá*ja*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 11)

jakobinu*sok *(francia forradalomban a kispolgárok és a városi szegények érdekeit képviselő politikai csoport)


----------



## vackamu (2010 December 11)

soka*ság*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

sokré*tű*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 11)

tűhegye*sek*


----------



## caviking (2010 December 11)

sekres*tye*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

Tyeresko*va*


----------



## Zsazsa61 (2010 December 11)

va*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 11)

kol*bász*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

bász*li *(jelentése: pipogya bamba. Pl. Csokonai Vitéz Mihály - Dorottya:
"Mit ér a fodroshaj? a mándzsét? a tászli?
A zsinóros nadrág, ha az ember bászli?"


----------



## caviking (2010 December 11)

linóleum


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 11)

umbul*da*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 11)

dako*ta*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 11)

takarítónő*nek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 11)

nek*tár* (a hektár édes változata)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 12)

társadal*mi*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 12)

mihasz*na*


----------



## caviking (2010 December 12)

narancs*héj*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 12)

héjszerkeze*te*


----------



## vajo (2010 December 12)

teremtet*te*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 12)

terem*őr*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 12)

őrlemény*be*


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

befektető


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 12)

tőmondat*ba*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 12)

bará*tom*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 12)

Tomsit*sé*_(Tomsits_ Rudolf)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 12)

séró*ja* 

(séró= haj)


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

ja-vi-tan-dó


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 13)

Dózi*sa*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 December 13)

salá*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 13)

tata*roz*


----------



## caviking (2010 December 13)

rozmár


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 13)

már*tás*


----------



## panni-7 (2010 December 13)

táska


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 13)

kapituláci*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 13)

ómas*sa*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 13)

sara*bol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 14)

bol*ha*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

határta*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 14)

langalé*ta* (hórihorgas, igen magas fiú vagy férfi)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 14)

latri*na * /illemhely/


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 14)

navigá*lók*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

ó=ó 
lok*ni *v. lok*nis*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 14)

Nem kell jelölnia betűcserét mindenki elolvasta a szabálykönnyítést


Efi55 írta:


> ó=ó
> lok*ni *v. lok*nis*


Nini*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 14)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 14)

Alabama*i*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 15)

iha*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 15)

Tósze*gi *(Tószeg kistelepülés)


----------



## caviking (2010 December 15)

gida


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 15)

darabárurak*tár*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 16)

tárnokmes*ter* (Állami tisztség a középkori Magyarországon - a bárói méltóságok egyike. A királyi udvarházak tárnokainak felügyelője, kincstár működésének törvényességét ellenőrizte.)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 16)

Terhel*ten*


----------



## caviking (2010 December 16)

tengő*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 16)

diktátu*mán*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 16)

mángo*rol* (régen ezzel az eljárással simították (vasalták) a ruhaneműt, textiliát)
Mángorló (szekrényes típus - nagymamámnak ilyen volt)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 17)

rol*ni*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 17)

niko*tin*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 17)

tin*csem*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 17)

csemp*ész*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 18)

csem-pész
pesz-szi-mis-ta


göröngy írta:


> csemp*ész*


pesszimis*ta*


----------



## tCari17 (2010 December 18)

tanuló


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

lócsi*szár* (Sütő András: Egy lócsiszár virágvasárnapja)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 18)

szár*csa *(madár)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 18)

csa*pat*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

patrió*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 18)

ta*lány*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 18)

lányké*rés*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 19)

ló*rum* (kártyajáték)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

rumpun*csom*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 19)

_cs=c_
com*pó* (halfajta, cigányhalnak is nevezik)


----------



## vajo (2010 December 19)

pó*ker*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

ker*ge* (megőrült állat pl.birka)


----------



## vajo (2010 December 19)

geren*da*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

dako*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 19)

találom*ra*


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

ra*kat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

kat*lan* (földbe vájt tűzhely v. tűzhányó kráter)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 19)

lan*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 19)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 19)

nagyítólen*cse*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 20)

csecse*mő*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 20)

mőcsé*nyi *(Mőcsény* -* község Tolna megyében)


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 20)

nyi*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 20)

táská*sa*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 20)

salavá*ri* 

(1. rövidszárú, szűk pótnadrág_. Szalavárdi, solovári_ (Mezőség), _salavárdi nadrág_nak is nevezik. Bőr, aba- vagy remekposztóból, esetleg vászonból (pl. Mezőség), az alatta viselt nadrág színétől eltérő színben készült, felső szélét lyukakba fűzött zsinórral erősítették az ellenzős nadrág hasítéka alá. – A 17. sz.-ban a huszár és nemesi lovaglóöltözetben a nadrág védelmét szolgáló ruhadarab volt. Paraszti használatban csupán szórványosan és átmenetileg jelentkezett a 18. sz. elején.




2. bő, buggyos keleti nadrág)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 20)

rioga*tom*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 20)

tombo*la*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 20)

lapul*va*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 20)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

*Ó*riás


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 20)

áspiskí*gyó* (ureuszkígyó v. egyiptomi szemüveges kígyó, nagyon veszedelmes. Felnőtt példányai elérik a 2.25 in hosszúságot is. Hazája É. Afrika és K. Afrika, Natalig; a Nílusmenti országokban és Tuniszban helyenkint gyakori. Harapása halálos, mert gyógyszere ismeretlen.


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

gyó*gyul*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 21)

gyulla*dás*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 21)

s=sz 
dász*kál* (falusi kántortanitó vagy személynév: Dászkál)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 21)

Kál*vin *

..János (franciául: Jean Calvin) francia származású svájci reformátor, keresztyén tudós, a kálvinizmus névadója.


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

vin*kó* (rossz bor)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 21)

kóris*ta*

*/*karénekes/


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 21)

ta*lán*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 21)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

blue eyers
és zsuzsanna fotói közti különbség mutat egy nyugodt izlésre
tőke*hal*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 December 21)

halfi*lé*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

lé*dús*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 21)

dús*kál*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 21)

kál*mos* (gyógynövény. étvágygerjesztő hatású))


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

mos*tan*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 21)

tan*tusz*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 21)

tusz*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 21)

kol*ni *(szerszám bádogos forrasztóvas(rézfejjel), esetleg hajsütővas)


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 22)

Ni*kon* (fényképezőgép márka)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 22)

Konti*ki* (egy papiruszhajó neve)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

kistafí*roz* (férjhez menő lányt kelengyével ellát vagy tetőtől -talpig felruház valakit)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 22)

roz*már*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

már*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 22)

tas*li* (pofon)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

lipán*tos* (fáradságtól, betegségtől erőtlen, gyenge)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 22)

tos*ca*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

cakom*pakk* (mindent összevéve, mindenestől)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 22)

pak/k/*tál*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

blue eyers írta:


> pak/k/*tál*


Bocsi, de lenne folytatás a pakk szótaggal is:

pakk*film* (fényképészetnél - csomagfilm, rendszerint egy tucat film, kazettába helyezhetően)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 22)

film*kör*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

körmö*ci* (arany)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 22)

ciri*pel*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 22)

pellen*gér*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 22)

gerbe*ra* (virág)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 23)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

zónai*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 23)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

Nekcsé*re* (Nekcse=település Eszék- Baranyában)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 23)

repü*lő*


----------



## tinky85 (2010 December 23)

lő*tér*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 23)

tér*köz*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 23)

közvéleménykuta*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 23)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 23)

diktá*tum *( tollba mondott szöveg)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

tum*bet *(padlizsánból készült zöldséges étel)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 23)

bet*li* (kártyajáték)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 23)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 24)

Tibol*dok* (Tibold férfinév)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 24)

doktorá*tus*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 24)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## maximuszka (2010 December 24)

dödöl*le*

A *dödölle* a magyar konyha egyik tájjellegű étele


----------



## sylvie1976 (2010 December 24)

lepe-dő


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 25)

nem szoktuk kötőjellel jelölni


sylvie1976 írta:


> lepe-dő


dő*re*


----------



## negru (2010 December 25)

reveteg írta:


> nem szoktuk kötőjellel jelölni
> dő*re*


remeg*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 25)

Vele*mér*(őrségi település)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 25)

mérhetet*len*


----------



## dorotea (2010 December 25)

len-cse


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 25)

nem szoktuk kötőjellel írni


dorotea írta:


> len-cse


cse*re*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 25)

re*zsó*


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

Zsó*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 26)

kari*ma*


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

Magy*ar *


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

gyarló*ság*


----------



## vajo (2010 December 26)

Ság*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

Várgesz*tes*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 26)

testamen*tum*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

tum*ba* (síremlék)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 26)

Balam*bér* (A hunok első ismert királya, akit azonban egyedül csak Jornandes emlit (De rebus Gleticis, 24. fej.). Neve az egyes kéziratokban majd Balamber, majd Balamir alakban maradt fenn s ez idő szerint nem lehet eldönteni, melyik a helyesebb változat. - Keresztnév)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

bér*mál *(katolikus hívő vallásában megerősítő szertartás)


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

málna


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

napalm*mal* (gyújtóbomba)


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 26)

malvázi*a *(muskotályszőlő, illetve az ebből Készült bor)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

Avoká*dó*


----------



## Alexia15 (2010 December 26)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 26)

zsa*kett *(régi alkalmi férfiruházat*)*


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 27)

kettecs*kén*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 27)

Kett*ler*

(kettecskén helytelen)
(Fittness és sporteszközöket gyártó és forgalmazó vállalat - temékei Európában már évtizedek óta az otthoni egészségmegőrzés és állóképesség fejlesztés vezető úttörői.)​


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 27)

Netti1975 írta:


> kettecs*kén*


kénkö*ves*


----------



## Rhoda (2010 December 27)

vesepecsenye


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 27)

Rhoda írta:


> vesepecsenye


 vesepecsenye helytelen megoldás: ve-se-pe-cse-nye

folytatás innen:


Efi55 írta:


> Kett*ler*
> 
> (kettecskén helytelen)
> 
> (Fittness és sporteszközöket gyártó és forgalmazó vállalat - temékei Európában már évtizedek óta az otthoni egészségmegőrzés és állóképesség fejlesztés vezető úttörői.)​


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 27)

reveteg írta:


> kénkö*ves*


vesz*tes*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 27)

benzin*ár*


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 27)

tes*tek*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 27)

tek*nő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 27)

nő*vér*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

vérszerződé*se*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 27)

seper*het*


----------



## recus (2010 December 27)

hetvenke*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 27)

recus írta:


> hetvenke*dik*


dik*tál*


----------



## recus (2010 December 27)

táltos*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

lóváté*tel*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 27)

telhetet*len*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

lengéscsillapí*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 December 27)

tópar*ti* (pl.ház)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 27)

tizedi*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 27)

kerecsensólyom*ra*


----------



## Efi55 (2010 December 27)

ramazu*ri* (jelentése: 1. zűrzavar, felfordulás, 2. mulatozás)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 28)

ribiz*li*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 28)

li*án*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 28)

ángyi*ka *


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 28)

ka*bát*


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 28)

Bátmonos*tor *(község)


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 28)

tor*na*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 28)

natúrsze*let*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 28)

letra*set* (betűsablon)


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 29)

settenke*dik*


----------



## vajo (2010 December 29)

dik*tál*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 29)

tál*ca*


----------



## göröngy (2010 December 30)

ca*fat*


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 30)

faty-tyú
fat*tyú *(törvényen kívül sarjadt)


----------



## Grandilkó (2010 December 30)

Tyúko*di* 

("Te vagy a legény Tyúkodi pajtás..."-népdal)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 30)

diva*tok*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 December 31)

tokter*més*

*/*Toktermése van pl. a máknak, a hagymának és a gyapotnak/


----------



## littlered (2010 December 31)

*més*zkő


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 31)

Kőfej*tő*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 31)

tőrőlmetszett


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 31)

Nem tökéletes de nincs más:
szet*ter*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 1)

Javítom a* tőrőlmetszett* szót:

tőke*hal*

vagy folytatható a szetter után:

terhe*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 1)

felesleges új hozzászólásban javítani kavart okozhat.
Van a módosít gomb amikor még nem jött újabb hozzászólás

terhe*lő*
lőál*lás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 1)

reveteg írta:


> lőál*lás*



las*szó*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 1)

szó*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 1)

göröngy írta:


> szó*tár*


tár*va*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 1)

vacso*ra*


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 2)

rava*tal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 2)

talkum*ba* (talkum natúr hintőpor)


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 2)

ba*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 2)

nya*kas*


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Január 2)

kaspó


----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 2)

pólya


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 2)

Jata*gán*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 3)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 3)

dóze*rol*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 3)

rolni*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 3)

zónaidő*ben*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 3)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 3)

Gesta*po*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 4)

po*lip*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 5)

Lip*ről* (Lip óramárka)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 5)

Röl*tex *(kiskereskedelmi hálózat)

(bár véleményem szerint a rolni is belefért volna)


----------



## puttancs (2011 Január 5)

textú*ra *(szövet, szerkezet)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 5)

ragado*zók*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Január 5)

zok*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 6)

Nílus*ban*


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 6)

bandu*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 7)

kolla*gén *(biológiai alkotórészünk)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 8)

géntechnológi*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 8)

Avoká*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 8)

Dó*ra *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 9)

ramazú*ri *(felfordulás ,buli)


----------



## kiss zsuzsa (2011 Január 9)

rid*eg*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 9)

degresszi*ó* (egyenletes, fokozatos csökkenés)


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 9)

óévbúcsúzta*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 9)

tó*ban*


----------



## candles72 (2011 Január 9)

bandita


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 9)

taka*ró*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 9)

rónabe*li*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 9)

Tibol*dé*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

déká*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 9)

ni*csak*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 9)

csakli*zik* (csór, csen)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 10)

Efi55 írta:


> csakli*zik* (csór, csen)


szik*ra*


----------



## balfisk (2011 Január 10)

rako*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 10)

dózis*ban*


----------



## balfisk (2011 Január 10)

ban*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 10)

Dako*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

talár*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 10)

Ja*kab*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 10)

kabba*la *( A kabbala ókori eredetű zsidó misztikus tudomány, titkos bölcsesség, amelynek segítségével az ember közelebb kerülhet Istenhez, de jobban megértheti a világot és önmagát is.)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 11)

la*pos*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

posha*dó*


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 11)

dobo*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 11)

góti*ka*


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 11)

kapar*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 11)

Jata*gán*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

gáncsosko*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 11)

dikci*ó* (beszéd. szónoklat)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 11)

oráku*lum* (jóshely, jóslat)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Január 12)

lum*pol* .. (mulatozik, kirúg a hámból)


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 12)

pol*ka* /tánc/


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 12)

kaca*gány *(kabát szerű ruhadarab) gá-nyol nem jó folyt.


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 12)

Gán*ti* (Tibor-vegyész professzor és természetkutató, a kemoton elmélet megalkotója)


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 12)

Ti*bor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 12)

borbí*ró*


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Január 12)

ro*kon*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 12)

kon*col*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 13)

col*ban*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 13)

ban*tu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 13)

turulma*dár*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 13)

dár*da*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 13)

Dagesz*tán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

tánto*rog*


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

kókuszgolyó


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

rogyasz*tás*
Bocsi az előbbiért!


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

kzolee1984 írta:


> rogyasz*tás*
> Bocsi az előbbiért!





reveteg írta:


> tánto*rog*


ha rontasz ne külön írj módosíts 
ro-gyasz-tás nem jó
Most-már ide várjuk az egyetlen szót (a folytatást) de a jót


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

reveteg írta:


> ha rontasz ne külön írj módosíts
> ro-gyasz-tás nem jó
> Most-már ide várjuk az egyetlen szót (a folytatást) de a jót


 

rog*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

Lado*ga* (tó)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

gali*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

ba*rom*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

ROM-*mal *(ROM=Read-Only Memory - egy olyan elektrotechnikai eszköz, amely csak olvasható adatok tárolására alkalmas memória)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

mal*ter*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

terme*tes*


----------



## Edina1979 (2011 Január 14)

testes


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

tes*tál*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 14)

tál*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

tósz*tok*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 14)

tökkelü*tött*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

reveteg írta:


> tósz*tok*


 
toktermé*se*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 14)

sebezhe*tő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

tőke*hal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 14)

hallomás*ból*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 14)

boltoza*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 15)

tataro*zás*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

s=sz
zászló*tan*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 15)

tanme*se*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 15)

sehonna*i*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

igei*dő*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 15)

dő*re*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

reme*kel*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 15)

kelkáposztafőze*lék*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 15)

go*lyó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 15)

szaja11 írta:


> go*lyó*


jórava*ló*


----------



## nobali0323 (2011 Január 15)

lóerő


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 15)

szótagot kell folytatni: ló-e-rő


nobali0323 írta:


> lóe*rő*


rő*fös*


----------



## nobali0323 (2011 Január 15)

Teljesen igazad van reveteg!figyelmetlen voltam 
fös*vény*


----------



## Mirmi (2011 Január 15)

vényköteles


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 15)

lestyá*nos*


----------



## Mirmi (2011 Január 15)

nos*pa* (mint a gyógyszer)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

Pasadé*na* (ágy típusnév)


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 16)

Natio*nal*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

nyal*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

nefelej*csem*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

csempeszkopá*csi* (Csempeszkopács - település Vas megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

csinos*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

kalan*dor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

dor*kó *(tornacipő márka eredetileg, DORCO)


----------



## 0.618 (2011 Január 16)

koro*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

napon*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

ta*lán*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## 0.618 (2011 Január 16)

törek*vő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

vödörszám*ra*


----------



## 0.618 (2011 Január 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 16)

tanuló*kör*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

körgallér*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

Jakab*bal*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

bal*fék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 16)

fékte*len*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 16)

lenvi*rág*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 17)

Efi55 írta:


> lenvi*rág*


rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## szaja11 (2011 Január 17)

ló*rum*


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 17)

*rum*ba


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

baka*csin* (fekete, sőtétszínű vászon)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 17)

csincsil*la *(nyúlhoz hasonló állat)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

lamen*tál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 17)

tál*ca*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

ca*kó* (gólya régies neve, de település is)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 17)

kó*sza*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 17)

szakó*ca* (marokkő)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 18)

ca*fat *(szakadozott ,feslett. mint a rossz erkölcsű nő)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 18)

reveteg írta:


> ca*fat *(szakadozott ,feslett. mint a rossz erkölcsű nő)



fattyú*sor* ( A tipográfiában a tördelés súlyos hibája)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 18)

sormá*si* (Sormás - település Zala megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 19)

Sikon*da *(település hazánkban)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 19)

dago*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 19)

nya*nya* (idős kellemetlen nő)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 19)

nyalánk*ság*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 19)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 19)

reveteg írta:


> Ság*vár*


 
Várgesz*tes*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 19)

tesped*ve*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 19)

Velen*ce*


----------



## barika128 (2011 Január 19)

ceru*za*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 19)

zaka*tol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 19)

tollaslab*da*


----------



## barika128 (2011 Január 19)

dalolá*szik*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 19)

szikka*tag*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 19)

tag*ló *(bárd)


----------



## debsa (2011 Január 19)

ló-szer-szám


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 19)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

kazu*ár*


----------



## barika128 (2011 Január 20)

ártal*mas*


----------



## cherryflower (2011 Január 20)

mas*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 20)

Nivellál*va *(nivellál egy szintre hoz szintez)


----------



## timmi81 (2011 Január 20)

vadászik


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

szik*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 20)

lakodal*ma*


----------



## pepito7 (2011 Január 20)

MatematiKA


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 20)

pepito7 írta:


> MatematiKA


Nem úgy jelöljük kedveském hanem így:
kaka*du*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 20)

du*haj *(betyáros, verekedő legény, eredetileg azonos a tolvaj szóval)


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

hajlí*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 20)

totószel*vény*


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

vényköte*les*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

leskelőd*tem*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 20)

tempe*ra*


----------



## szindó (2011 Január 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 20)

taka*ros*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 20)

ros*ta *(szűrő, szita)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 21)

ta*pír* (állatfajta)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 21)

pírkadat*kor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 21)

korta*lan*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 21)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 21)

langal*ló* (kenyérlángos)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 21)

lovag*ló*


----------



## lilla1110 (2011 Január 21)

lópatkó


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 21)

kóvályog*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 22)

napi*hír*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 22)

hirbehoz*va*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 22)

vagánskölté*szet* (a középkorban a vándorló, csavargó diákok, barátok, stb. által művelt, rendszerint pajzán és egyházellenes hangú (latin) költészet )


----------



## barsa (2011 Január 22)

szétül*tet*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 22)

barsa írta:


> szétül*tet*


TET*RA *(rádiókommunikációs szabvány)


----------



## csillagviragcec (2011 Január 22)

raké*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

tapo*só* (mint az idesz)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

só*der*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

_Derkovits*tól (*__Derkovits_ Gyula festő 1894-1934 kubista)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

tolmá*csa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

csapo*dár *(mint Ildikó)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

dárdaveté*se*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

Seherezá*dé*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

déká*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

nihilis*ta *(erkölcs és törvény tagadó)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 23)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 23)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 23)

mértékletes


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 23)

testem*mel*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 23)

melles*leg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

legbel*ső*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

Ső*tér István Kossuth - díjas író, irodalomtörténész*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

térze*ne*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

nemeze*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

lő*het*


----------



## pas84 (2011 Január 24)

hetvenke*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

Dö*me*


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Január 24)

meseház


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

háztűzné*ző* (a vőlegényjelölt első látogatása a lányos háznál)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

zörej*jel*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 24)

jeltovábbí*tás*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 24)

táska*fül*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 25)

fülbemá*szó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 25)

szólis*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 25)

ta*bu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 25)

bútorfénye*ző*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 25)

zöröm*böl*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 26)

bölcső*dal*


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

kóbor


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

borostyán


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 26)

urvalda írta:


> kóbor





urvalda írta:


> borostyán


bo-ros-tyán nem jó
bor*dal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Január 26)

dalla*mos*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

moslé*kos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 26)

kospa*ta*


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 26)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

latri*na*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Január 26)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

tor*más*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 26)

más*ság*


----------



## Mami3 (2011 Január 26)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 26)

Várgesz*tes* (település)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 27)

urvalda írta:


> kóbor


 
Innentől rossz a folytatás !


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 27)

urvalda írta:


> kóbor





urvalda írta:


> borostyán


bo-ros-tyán nem jó
bor*dal*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 27)

reveteg írta:


> bo-ros-tyán nem jó
> bor*dal*


 
A 437. oldalon már javította réveteg, onnantól végig jó.

Folytatás innen:


Efi55 írta:


> Várgesz*tes* (település)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

dő*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

remél*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

ve*tex* (dekoranyag)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

textú*ra*


----------



## pintyő1 (2011 Január 28)

ra*bol*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 28)

bolhacirkusz*ban*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

ban*tu *(afrikai népcsoport)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

tunya (lusta)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

nya*kas*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Január 28)

Kas*sa *(Szlovákia második legnagyobb városa)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

salabak*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 28)

terhe*lő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 28)

verhetet*len*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

lendü*let*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 28)

letkis*sem* (letkiss 60-as évek divattánca)
Ha nem jó akkor Let*kés* (település MO)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 28)

kés*él*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

élhetet*len*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 29)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

Szon*di *(Szondi apródja)


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 29)

di*ós*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 29)

ós*di*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

Diós*győr*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 29)

Győrzá*moly*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

molyriasz*tó*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 29)

Tóal*más*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

másna*pos*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 29)

posvány*sás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 29)

sáskajá*rás*


----------



## ildo52 (2011 Január 29)

Kó-dorog


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 29)

reveteg írta:


> sáskajá*rás*


 
ráspolyoz*na *


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 30)

navi*gál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

gal*ván*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Január 30)

ván*dor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

Dor*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 30)

kamás*li*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

li*án*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 30)

ángyom*é*


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

ételhordó


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

tervez*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 30)

verekedők*kel*


----------



## Szabb70 (2011 Január 30)

kelkáposzta


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 30)

Tala*bor* (folyó a Tisza vízgyűjtő területén)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

borgazda*ság*


----------



## vajo (2011 Január 30)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Január 30)

ribilli*ó*


----------



## Udi13 (2011 Január 30)

óraru*gó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Január 31)

gólem*nek *(gólem*=*idomtalan tömeg; agyagból készült emberi alak)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Február 1)

nek*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 1)

tár*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 2)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 2)

óvo*dás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Február 3)

Dasko*va*

_/több személy vezetékneve/_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 3)

valahá*ra (lett folytatás* nem volt könnyű)*)
*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 4)

rajon*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

Gózo*n*é (Gózon Gyula)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

néger*csók*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

csók*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

radiá*tor*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 4)

torpe*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

doho*gó*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

Gó*bi* (Henrik, sivatag)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

bíbelő*dik*
biszexuá*lis* vagy bifoká*lis*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 4)

dik*tál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

talku*mok*


----------



## Ricskoka (2011 Február 4)

mok*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 4)

kaval*kád*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 4)

kádcsapte*lep*


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 4)

leplez


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 5)

lezgin*ka* (kaukázusi nápitánc)


----------



## göröngy (2011 Február 6)

kata*lán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 6)

láncolás*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 6)

bandu*kol*


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Február 6)

koldulás


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 6)

las*san*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 7)

senki nem írt jó ezért marad


reveteg írta:


> las*san*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 7)

sandí*tás*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Február 7)

tás*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 7)

Zuzmicska írta:


> tás*ka*


 
kazama*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 7)

ta*lán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 8)

lángo*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 8)

lókolbász*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 8)

bagoly*vár*


----------



## dragonlady2011 (2011 Február 8)

vár*kapu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 8)

dragonlady2011 írta:


> vár*kapu*


 


kfzs írta:


> kapu*kulcs*


vár-ka-pu
ka-pu-kulcs már nem jó

folytatás:
pu*ha*


----------



## kfzs (2011 Február 8)

hatalom


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

lombik


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Február 11)

Bikfal*va*

_/falu Romániában Kovászna megyében/_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 11)

vacso*ra*


----------



## kgb1 (2011 Február 11)

ra*kat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 11)

kat*lan *(üst - mély, boltos fenékkel ellátott fémedény)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 11)

langusz*ta* (rákfajta)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 11)

talá*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 11)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Február 13)

vajtar*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 13)

tó*ga*


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

gala*csin*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 13)

csinta*lan*


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 13)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 13)

nul*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 13)

laminál*tan* (laminált,többrétegű)


----------



## vajo (2011 Február 13)

tanme*se*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 13)

sebe*sen*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

sen*ki*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 14)

kivé*tel*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 14)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 14)

tő*re*


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 14)

repeszgrá*nát*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 14)

nátri*um*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 14)

umla*ut *(tőhangváltás)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 14)

útkere*ső*


----------



## vivus78 (2011 Február 14)

sötétedik


----------



## littlesteve (2011 Február 14)

diktál


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 14)

tálká*ból*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> tálká*ból*


bolse*vik*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 15)

Viktóri*a*


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 15)

anorexi*ás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 15)

áspiskí*gyó*


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 15)

gyomorba*jos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 15)

Jós*va* (patak)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

vako*lat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 15)

lat*ba* (vet)


----------



## manka63 (2011 Február 15)

balato*ni*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 16)

ni*csak*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Február 16)

csak*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 16)

rama*zán* (iszlám ünnep)


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Február 16)

zanzá*sít* (valamely műből egy felületes, elnagyolt kivonatot készít)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 17)

Sit*ka* (Délkelet-alaszkai város)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 17)

katama*rán* (hajótípus)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Február 17)

rándu*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 17)

ló*tusz*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Február 17)

tusz*kol*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 17)

kolb*ni* (dugattyú)


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 17)

Nini*ve*


----------



## krak82 (2011 Február 17)

vezér


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 17)

zer*ge*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Február 18)

Georgi*kon

*A *Georgikon* (régiesen _Georgicon_) a Festetics György gróf által alapított gazdasági tanintézet volt Keszthelyen; egyes épületeiben ma a *Georgikon Majormúzeum* működik, míg oktatási intézményként jogutódja a Pannon Egyetem Georgikon Kar.


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 18)

kontinen*sek *(földrész, világrész)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 18)

sekrestyé*je*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 18)

jezsui*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Február 18)

taver*na*

*Taverna*: ógörög szó, jelentése - ételek és italok fogyasztására alkalmas, családias pincehelyiség.


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 19)

rövid szómagyarázat még nem teszi zavarossá a látványt de hosszú már igen


maximuszka írta:


> taver*na*
> 
> *Taverna*: ógörög szó, jelentése - ételek és italok fogyasztására alkalmas, családias pincehelyiség.



nap-ló nem jó


klori76 írta:


> nap*lo*


Natáli*a*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Február 19)

Kicsit sok a probléma, nem? 

Ha nem írok magyarázatot az a baj, ha írok akkor meg az.

Ezután ha nem tudod valamelyik szó jelentését, majd utána nézel.





aka*rat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 19)

rat*tan* (bútor)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Február 19)

tanfolya*mok*


----------



## vajo (2011 Február 21)

maximuszka írta:


> tanfolya*mok*


 
mok*ka *(cukor):-?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Február 21)

kakaócser*je*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 21)

Je*men*


----------



## agibo (2011 Február 21)

men*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 21)

ta*lár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 22)

lár*más*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 22)

más*nap*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 22)

napkele*ti*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 22)

tibe*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 22)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Február 22)

mér*föld*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 22)

földmé*rő*


----------



## agibo (2011 Február 22)

rő*zse*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 22)

zse*lé*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 23)

lélek*tan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 23)

tangazda*ság*


----------



## agibo (2011 Február 24)

Ság*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 24)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 24)

tarantel*la* (háromnegyedes ütemű, gyors tempójú nápolyi tánc)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 25)

lapát*ra*


----------



## negru (2011 Február 25)

rako*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 27)

domi*nó*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 27)

nó*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 27)

Tala*bér * (Talabér Erzsébet)


----------



## agi7604 (2011 Február 27)

bér*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Február 28)

lő*re *(silány, rosszul kezelt bor)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 28)

hegyipatak írta:


> lő*re *(silány, rosszul kezelt bor)


repülő*re*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Február 28)

reme*te*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 28)

temetet*len*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Február 28)

lengye*lek*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 28)

lek*tor*


----------



## titineni (2011 Február 28)

torná*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 28)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Február 28)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 1)

go*nosz*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 1)

nos*pa* (gyógyszer)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 1)

panasz*nap*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 1)

napelemes*re*


----------



## boszetim (2011 Március 1)

remegés


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 1)

gé-sa nem jó


boszetim írta:


> remegés


_ges*ta*_ (epikus műalkotás)


----------



## agibo (2011 Március 1)

taka*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 1)

roko*lya *(szoknya)


----------



## majercsikm (2011 Március 1)

lapoz


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 2)

pozdor*ja*


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 2)

javitas


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 3)

táskakészí*tő*


----------



## Vizimókus (2011 Március 3)

Tőkehal


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 3)

halpapri*kás (ká-sa nem jó)
*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 4)

reveteg írta:


> halpapri*kás (ká-sa nem jó)
> *


no hát szabad a gazda mint látom:
kas*pó*


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 4)

póráz


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 5)

rázható*an*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 5)

an*tik*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 5)

tikkad*tam*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 5)

tambu*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 6)

Jó nehezen találták meg a tambura, tampon ,tamtam,Tamkó,támfal folytatást
ragado*zók*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 6)

zok*szó*


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 6)

szócsa*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 6)

tarándszar*vas *(rénszarvas)


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

kó-*pé*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 6)

Grandilkó írta:


> tarándszar*vas *(rénszarvas)


vas*kos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 6)

koslat*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 6)

na*iv*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 6)

ívte*len*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 6)

len*ge*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 6)

ge*be* (anorexiás)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

beszé*de*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 7)

de*lej*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 7)

lejtő


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 7)

tőzeg*be*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

besú*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 7)

gó*gyi* (ész)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

Gyí*mes* (falu Romániában, Bákó megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 7)

mes*ter*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 7)

terjedel*me*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 7)

mehet*ne*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 7)

nevet*ve*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 8)

vecser*nye* (délutáni vagy esti katolikus templomi ájtatosság)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 8)

nye*les*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 8)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 8)

dő*re*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 8)

redő*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 8)

reveren*da* (papi öltözet)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 8)

dalár*da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 9)

da*dog* (akadozva beszél)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 9)

dog*ma (*"Orbán-bulla")


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

*mar*ha


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

*ha*jó


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 9)

reveteg írta:


> dog*ma (*"Orbán-bulla")



Konyvmoholy, a mar-ha nem jó folytatásnak

ma*gol* (szóról-szóra betanul)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 9)

Golgo*ta *(Jézus keresztre-feszítésének helye)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 9)

tanuló*kör*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 9)

körtánc*ban*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 9)

bandi*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 9)

takaro*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 10)

domi*nó*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 10)

reveteg írta:


> domi*nó*




nóta*fa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 10)

Kedves fórumtagok!

Ahhoz, hogy mindenkinek öröme teljen a játékban, be kell tartanunk a játékszabályt, ami a topik első hozzászólásában található (olvasható).



göröngy írta:


> nóta*fa*



fabu*la* (állatmese, tanító célzatú mese)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 11)

Laborgi*ni* (autómárka)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

Nio*bé* (thébai királyné a görög mitológiában)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 11)

bé*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 11)

kaba*la* (szerencsét hozó tárgy)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Március 11)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 11)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 11)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 11)

óbéga*tó *(jajgató, siránkozó)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 11)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 11)

kozeput írta:


> tó*ga*



galago*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

nya*kas*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 12)

kas*tély*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 12)

teljes*ség *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

se-gély-szol-gá-lat nem jó
seg*no *(zenei kif.=jel)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 12)

novel*la *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

laposít*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 12)

vala*hol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 12)

Grandilkó írta:


> vala*hol*



holnapu*tán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

tán*gál* (rég. elver)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 12)

galli*um (a-á)*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

ismert az ékezetcserés szabály felesleges mutatni


Gipszo írta:


> galli*um (a-á)*


umla*ut* (germán írásjel)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 12)

utcasep*rő*


----------



## zoldkacaj (2011 Március 12)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

dőre


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

reked*ten*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

tengő*dik*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 13)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

fontol*gat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 13)

gátlá*sok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

sokré*tű*


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 13)

türelem*mel*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

mellő*zött* (van jó folyt)


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 13)

zöttyen*jen*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

Jen*ci* (Jenő)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

cigányke*rék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

ólálko*dó*


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

doboló


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

Van ékezetes folytatás


Gipszo írta:


> ólálko*dó*


Dó*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

rava*tal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 13)

talkum*ból* (hintőporból)


----------



## dragonlance (2011 Március 13)

boldog


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

dogmati*kus*


----------



## dankacsa (2011 Március 13)

Kustánszeg ( ez egy település neve)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

szegfü*bors*


----------



## dankacsa (2011 Március 13)

borsmenta


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

talaj*viz*


----------



## dankacsa (2011 Március 13)

vízszin*tes*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 13)

tes*tes*


----------



## dankacsa (2011 Március 13)

testület


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

dankacsa írta:


> testület





dankacsa írta:


> Bocs a testületért:smile:





dankacsa írta:


> testület


let*tek*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 14)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 14)

ba*jusz*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

Juszti*na*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 14)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

termosz*tát*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 14)

Tátralomni*ci*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

cite*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

rahed*li* (rakás ,sok )


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

libateper*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

tőzegta*laj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 14)

javá*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 14)

radiká*lis*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

tőszám*név*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

néve*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

lőele*mek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

mekko*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

ra*gya*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 14)

gya*nús*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 14)

nyusz*kó*


----------



## majtopi (2011 Március 14)

kóli*ka*


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 14)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

fakaná*lok*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 15)

lok*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

reveteg írta:


> Niaga*ra*



ragasz*tó*


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

tó*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

ra*gya*


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

gyakor*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

latri*na *(tábori wc)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

navigá*tor*


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

tor*nász*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

nászéjsza*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

kalandoz*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

valériá*na*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

Nauti*lus* (Nemo kapitány hajója a verne könyvből)


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 15)

lustas*ág*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

ribiz*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

li*csi* (trópusi gyümölcs)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

csiko*rog* (no nem a március hanem a fogam)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

Rog*la* (Szlovénia egyik legszínvonalasabb síközpontja)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

laposte*tű* (nem tudod remélem)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

tűzi*fa *(égetnivaló)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

fatá*nyér* (fakanál, fatányér meghalok a..)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 15)

nyer*tél*


----------



## Lisztes01 (2011 Március 15)

télutó


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

Lisztes01 írta:


> télutó


tél-u-*tó* (egy szótagban egy magánhangzónak kell lenni)
u-tó-pi-a egyáltalán nem jó


Lisztes01 írta:


> utópia


tóal*más*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

másna*pos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

postames*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

termőta*laj*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 15)

Laj*vér*

*/*_falu és patak neve/_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

vergő*dik*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

diktá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

tor*kos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 15)

kosszar*vak*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 15)

vakvar*nyú *(fogalmam sincs valós-e és honnét,de így van tele a Net)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 16)

(nekem nem tűnik valósnak)

nyuga*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Március 16)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

langalé*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

tapasztóci*gány *(régi foglalkozás, megéltek belőle)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

gáncsosko*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

remek volt gipszo


Gipszo írta:


> gáncsosko*dik*


diktá*tum
*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 16)

Tum*pek*

_magyar családnév_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

péksüte*mény*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

mennyisé*gi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

giganti*kus*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

Kusturi*ca* (Emir Kusturica, szerb filmrendező)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

cafa*tos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

Tosca*na *(Észak-Olaszország régiója)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

Navar*ra* (Spanyolország egyik autonóm közössége és egyben tartománya. Székhelye 
Pamplona)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

rakodórám*pa*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

pa*kol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

kolbász*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

rahed*li *(rakás)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

liba*zsír*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 16)

zsírszalon*na*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

nahát


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 16)

hát*só*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

só*dar*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

darvado*zik* (kókad,gubbaszt)
)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

zikku*rat* (toronytemplom)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

rat*tan* (bútor)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

tan*ker* (tartálykocsi)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

ker*gül*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 16)

titineni írta:


> tan*ker* (tartálykocsi)


ker*ge*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 16)

gere*ben* _(rostnövények fésülésére használt szerszám)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 16)

bengá*li*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

Libazsírkoskenye*ret*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

rettene*tes*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

tes*tes*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

Tesse*dik* (Tessedik Sámuel)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

lóte*tű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

türel*mes*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

meske*te *(mese-mese meskete) ha nem teszik akkor:mesterlevél


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

teme*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

Tibol*dom*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 17)

Dombó*vár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

várka*pu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

puber*tás *(fiataljaink kik gyakran itt rekednek, de szájuk mint a Bécsikapu)


----------



## bobo007 (2011 Március 17)

táskarádi-ó


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

ógö*rög*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

rög*tön*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 17)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 17)

zagy-va nem jó


titineni írta:


> tönkölybú*za*


Zakari*ás*


----------



## zotylika84 (2011 Március 17)

ás*vány*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 17)

ván*dor*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Március 17)

dormitórium (dormitorium - kkorban kolostori, kollégiumi közös hálóterem)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 18)

Umra*o* (Umrao Jaan, a kurtizán - film)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

oboata*nár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 18)

nár*cisz*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

ciszter*na* (víztárolóüreg)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 18)

navigá*tor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 18)

tor*ma*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

makadám*ra* (makadám=útburkolatípus)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 18)

ra*don*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

Donka*nyar *(így egybe írva mert fogalommá vált)


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

nyargal


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

gal*ván*


----------



## zsazsa1 (2011 Március 18)

vándor


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 18)

dor*gál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 18)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## arrakis (2011 Március 18)

gyi*mes*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 18)

mestermun*ka*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

ka*mat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 18)

matró*na*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 18)

narancssárga


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 18)

galago*nya*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 19)

nya*láb *(két karral átfogható, összekötött csomó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 19)

lábik*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 19)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 19)

lan*gya *(Valahol az ég _langya_ kéklik, termő tájak lágy hajlatán...)


----------



## HeinzHarald (2011 Március 19)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 19)

ló*fej *A langya rossz szó(rossz versből rossz szó)


----------



## agibo (2011 Március 19)

fej*sze*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 19)

Sze*pes*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 19)

pesti


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 19)

Ti*sza*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 19)

szalamand*ra*


----------



## LadyT (2011 Március 19)

rak*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 19)

LadyT sem értette mi a játék lényege


laara írta:


> szalamand*ra*


rako*dó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 19)

dó*zis*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 20)

Ziska (Helgi Dam Ziska sakkozó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

katángkó*ró*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 20)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

baci*lus*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

lus*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

tabulá*tor* (rovatbeállító billentyű táblázatok írásához)


----------



## göröngy (2011 Március 20)

tor*ma*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

marasz*tal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

talmudis*ta *( *1.* a Talmud, a zsidóság legszentebb könyvének alapos ismerője, 
*2.* merev formákhoz ragaszkodó, betűrágó, szőrszálhasogató személy)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## agibo (2011 Március 20)

lat*rok*


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 20)

rok*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 20)

kaval*kád*


----------



## Blazer87 (2011 Március 20)

kádpara*ván*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

ván*dor*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

dor*kó* _(tornacipő)_


----------



## Livius (2011 Március 20)

kóbor


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

számta*lan*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

*Livius*, elolvastad a játékszabályt az első hozzászólásban?
Ha nem.... és biztos, hogy nem.... akkor Itt a linkje: http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2297747&postcount=1



Gipszo írta:


> számta*lan*



langusz*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

tatárve*rés*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

résszellőzte*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 20)

haris*nya*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

nya*la* _(állat)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

la*dik*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

dikta*fon*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 20)

fon*va*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 20)

valami*kor*


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 20)

*kor*szak


----------



## reqwoorx (2011 Március 20)

szak*ág*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

ágrólszakad*tak*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 20)

tak*tus*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

tus*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 20)

kóbo*rol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 20)

rol*ler*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

Gipszo írta:


> rol*ler*


 
Lermon*tov *(orosz költő, elbeszélő, drámaíró)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

Grandilkó írta:


> Lermon*tov *(orosz költő, elbeszélő, drámaíró)


 


silentpower írta:


> tovaszáll


 
Tov szótaggal valóban nehéz folytatni, ezért javítom:

Lermontov*val*


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

vallás


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 20)

lás*son*


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

sonka


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 21)

kalamajká*ban* (kalamajka=zűrzavar)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 21)

bandi*ta* (rabló)


----------



## kisottilia123 (2011 Március 21)

taní*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 21)

tas*li *(nyakleves)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

li*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 21)

lavi*na*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 21)

na*hát* kötőszó(na hát akkor...)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 21)

hátra*tol*


----------



## Livius (2011 Március 21)

tolda*lék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

lékhor*gász*

gasztonómi*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

akarate*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

rő*fös* (méterárus)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

fös*vény*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 22)

vényköte*les*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

lesgólhely*zet*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

szet*ter *(kutyafajta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

termő*föld*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

föld*vár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

várfog*ság*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

fényö*zön*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

zöngi*csél*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

csél*csap*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

csaplá*ros* (csárda tulajdonos v. italmérő férfi)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 22)

rostá*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

lomtalanít*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 22)

valószínű*leg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 22)

legtovább*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 23)

Gipszo írta:


> radioak*tív*


(nem találtam folytatást)



reveteg írta:


> legtovább*ra*


ragado*zó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 23)

zó*na*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 23)

napalm*mal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 23)

mal*ter* (építészeti szakkifejezés)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

terjesz*tem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 23)

temperamentu*ma *(vérmérséklete, természete)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

maraszta*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 23)

reveren*da* (tiszteletreméltó ruha)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

dali*ás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

áskáló*dik* (valami rosszat forral)


----------



## mafraklau (2011 Március 23)

dikta*fon*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 23)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

Dó*ri*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 23)

ria*nás *(hirtelen repedés egy nagy kiterjedésű jégfelületen)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

nás*fa*


----------



## vera528 (2011 Március 23)

fatális


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 23)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 23)

tőre-olt*va*


----------



## rezo (2011 Március 23)

vacso*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 23)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 23)

zoko*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 24)

gótiká*ban*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

banditá*val*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

val*lat*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

latri*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

na*túr*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

túrha*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

tó*ga*


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

gatya


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 24)

tavasz*ra*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

rakomány*hoz*


----------



## dbori (2011 Március 24)

hozo*mány*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 24)

titineni írta:


> rakomány*hoz*


 
hozzáva*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

tűle*vél*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

vellei*tás *(szándék,hajlam)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

ó*don*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

don*ga*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

garázs*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

ba*kony*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Március 24)

kony*ha*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

ha*bar*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 24)

bar*kó* (pajesz, oldalszakáll)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

kó*ter* _(börtön - szleng)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 24)

Ter*ka*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

kavi*ár*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 24)

árpoliti*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 24)

kala*pács*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 24)

pacsma*gol *(ecsettel mázol, ken)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Március 24)

Golgo*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 24)

ta*bu*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 25)

buborékfú*jó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

jótündér


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

dérlep*te*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

teme*tő*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

tő*ke*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 25)

kerék*pár*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

pártat*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 25)

langyo*san*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

san*sza*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 25)

szavahihe*tő*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

tő*le*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 25)

lete*ker*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 25)

kerge-bir*ka*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

kara*kán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 25)

kántortaní*tó *(A közösség elismert bölcs embere ,
aki egyben énektanító ,tanító elöljáró, iskolamester, tanácsadó, vezető.*)Az utolsó kántortanító
*


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

tó*ga*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 25)

galam*bom*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

bom*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 25)

baka*csin *(fekete vászon, gyászszövet)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 25)

csinta*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

lan*ka*


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

ka*csa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

csava*ros*


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

ros*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 25)

Gipszo írta:


> taviró*zsa*


zsaro*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 25)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 26)

dat*ki *(Datk - település Erdélyben, Brassó megyében)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

hegyipatak írta:


> Dat*ki *(Datk - település Erdélyben, Brassó megyében)


kicso*da*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

dara*bol*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

bol*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

határvidék*ből*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

böl*cső*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

csőcse*lék *(vegyes embertömeg ,jórészt rombolók)


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

ró*na*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

napiren*di*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

_Diá*na*_


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

navaho


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

ho*va*


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

*va*lóban


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Március 26)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

tal*mi*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

mi*kor*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

kor*zó*


----------



## Ayla03 (2011 Március 26)

zó*na*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

Nauti*lus*


----------



## Klaudia77 (2011 Március 26)

*lusti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

Tibol*dom*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

dombo*rú*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 26)

ru*bin*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 26)

bin*gó*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 26)

gó*lem*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

Lemberg*ben*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

Benjá*min*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

mintada*rab*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 27)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

ga*lád *(alávaló,aljas,becstelen)


----------



## vajo (2011 Március 27)

Ládbese*nyő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

nyöször*gő* (Alkotmány)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 27)

gödör*be*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 27)

belee*ső*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

sötétkam*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

ragado*zók*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

zok*ni*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

vezér*szó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

szó*faj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

fajtisz*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

tanácsta*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

langusz*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

nyara*lás*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

lássa*tok*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

tok*lász*


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

Lász*ló*


----------



## dotmail (2011 Március 27)

lóláb


----------



## laara (2011 Március 27)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Március 27)

kóborol


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 27)

laara írta:


> lábtar*tó*



tolóab*lak*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

lakhatat*lan*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

lanka*dó*


----------



## frizuravarju (2011 Március 28)

dobol


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

boldog*ság*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 28)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 28)

Rigolet*to* (Verdi operája)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## csöszike (2011 Március 28)

Kolléga


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

gabar*din *(átlósan bordázott gyapjú- vagy pamutszövet)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 28)

din*ka *(butácska)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

kanya*ró*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 28)

Róna*i *(Rónai Egon)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

ió*ta* (görög betű)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 28)

tata*mi* (küzdőtér)


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 28)

mió*ma* (jóindulatú daganat)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 28)

mata*dor* ( bikára káros szakma)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Március 28)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 28)

ló*ca*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 29)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 29)

bandu*kol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 29)

kolbász*ba*


----------



## Forest1123 (2011 Március 29)

bama*ko*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 29)

kova*kő* (nagyon kemény ütésre szikrát vető kvarc (ásvány))


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

kőkor*szak*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 29)

szakava*tott* (egy témában kellően jártas)(egy "t"-t elhagyhatsz)_ vagy Amerigo Tot_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 29)

Totten*ham* (Tottenham Hotspur Football Club - angol labdarúgóklub)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

Ham*let*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 29)

Let*kés* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 29)

késpen*ge*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

gezemi*ce* (apósom mondta a csokor virágra,flegmálva)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

celecu*la *(cók-mók)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

celecu*la* hm..tanultam(monda még valaki cók-mók= cugehőr)bár ez nem beépült szó vagy kihalt
celecu*la*
lapo*san*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

san*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

dalár*da*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 30)

dako*ta* (indián törzs)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

ta*lár*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

lár*va*


----------



## frizuravarju (2011 Március 30)

Vakáció


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

Ómas*sa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Március 30)

Sa*mu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

mutatványosbó*dé*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

déligyümölcs*nek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

nek*tár*


----------



## titineni (2011 Március 30)

tár*hely*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 30)

helypénz*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

rekettyebo*kor *


----------



## papa60 (2011 Március 30)

*kor*hely


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 30)

helyzetjel*ző*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

zörög*tem*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

temperamentu*mos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

mostaná*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

ban*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

kótya*gos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

Gosti*var* (Macedón város)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

var*kocs*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

kocsmatölte*lék*


----------



## csöszike (2011 Március 31)

lékelem


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

lé-ke-lem nem jó


Gipszo írta:


> kocsmatölte*lék*


lékvá*gó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Március 31)

gó*b**i *(sivatag)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Március 31)

bicik*li*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

libikó*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 1)

ka*ki*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

kike*rics*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 1)

ric*ni* (recézett felület műsz)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 1)

Lande*rer* (nyomda(12 pont))


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 1)

Rer*rich* (Béla, építész)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

Richter-ská*la* (a földrengés erősségének műszeres megfigyelésen alapuló mérőszámát adja meg)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 1)

Lago*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 1)

daidalo*szi *(Daidalosz-mitikus görög képfaragó, kézműves, művész)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

sziszifu*szi *


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 1)

szitakötő


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 1)

Törő*csik *(Mari)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

csiklandoz*zák*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 1)

zaklatot*tan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 1)

tanfelszere*lés*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 2)

lestyángyö*kér*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

kérdő*jel*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

jelbeszéd*del*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

del*fin*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

fin*dzsa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

dzsá*mi*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

mimó*za*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

zabigye*rek*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

rekke*nő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 2)

laara írta:


> rekke*nő*


nőszi*rom*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 2)

romvá*rak*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 2)

rak*lap*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

lappantyúalakú*ak *(lappantyú - madár)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 2)

akname*ző*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

zöröm*böl*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 2)

bölcsessé*ge*


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 2)

gerin*ces*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 2)

ces*tex *(tabletta kutyusoknak))


----------



## laara (2011 Április 3)

textilfes*ték *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 3)

teknővá*jó* (régi cigány-mesterség és életforma)aki többet akar tudni:*ITT*  *és*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

jóko*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 3)

rama*zán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

Zanzi*bar *(Tanzánia)


----------



## csöszike (2011 Április 3)

barbarizmus


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

must*rál *(vizsgálódva nézeget)


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 3)

ral*ly*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

Ly*on*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 3)

onkológi*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 3)

Alabama*i*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 3)

reveteg írta:


> Alabama*i*


i*dom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 3)

dombor*mű*


----------



## csöszike (2011 Április 3)

műtrágya


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 3)

gya*láz*


----------



## csöszike (2011 Április 3)

lázálom


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 4)

társze*kér*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 4)

kérdő*ív*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 4)

ívlám*pa*


----------



## o_kati89 (2011 Április 4)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 4)

o_kati89 írta:


> palacsin*ta*





csöszike írta:


> talpalávaló


talp-a-lá-va-ló nem jó
tapin*tat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 4)

tatvitor*la *


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 4)

Gipszo írta:


> tatvitor*la *





devnull írta:


> lajtor*ja*



Nem jó- *laj*-tor-ja

la*pos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

postarab*ló*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 5)

lógófü*lű*

_/nyúlfajta_ /


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 5)

lükurgo*szi *(Lükurgosz-spártai törvényhozó)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

szitaszö*vet*


----------



## UltraIbolya (2011 Április 5)

vetkőz*tet*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

tet*ran *(gyógyszer)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

randevú*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

rama*zán*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

Zán*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

katama*rán *(hajótípus)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

rántot*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

rósejb*ni *


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 5)

radarállo*más *


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 5)

másálla*pot*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 6)

pöttöm*nyi *(apró)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

nyí*lás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 6)

las*ka *(keskeny csíkok, metélt)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

kana*pé*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

Pé*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

termeszhan*gya*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 6)

gyakorno*kok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

kok*tél*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 6)

télu*tó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

Tó*ra* (héber szentírás)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 6)

rafi*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 6)

akadémiku*sok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

sokolda*lú*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 6)

Ludovi*ka* (honvéd hadapród- és tiszti továbbképző főiskola)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 6)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

ba*zár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 6)

zár*szó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

szóvál*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 6)

tas*li*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 6)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 7)

máskor


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

korta*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

langalé*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

ta*bán *(régi városrész,több városban is van)alsó- vagy külvárost jelent.


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

bán*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

Tóal*más *(településnév)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

maska*ra *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

rabiá*tus* (indulatos, erőszakos)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

tus*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

kódor*gó*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

gorom*ba*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

ba*ka* (közkatona régiesen)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

karam*bol*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

boldo*gul*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

Gulli*ver*


----------



## pato17 (2011 Április 7)

guly*ás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

Gipszo írta:


> Gulli*ver*



verbun*kos* (toborzótánc)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

kos*bor* (gumós növény)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

bor*sos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

sósbor*szesz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 7)

szeszfőz*de*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

derivá*lás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

las*ka*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

kalo*da* (szégyenfa)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

dalosköny*vem*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

vemhe*sen*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

senge*ni*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 7)

Ni*ké* (a győzelem istennője a görög mitológiában)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

kényez*tet*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

tetsze*leg*


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

legal*só*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

sóbál*vány*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

ván*kos* (párna)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

kósto*ló*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

*rőfös
*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

fös*vény*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

vénynélkü*li*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

literatú*ra*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Április 7)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

tótumfak*tum*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

Tum*bes* (Peru)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

bestiá*lis*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

hallo*más*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 7)

másálla*pot*


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

potro*hos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

hospitá*lás *(megfigyelés)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 7)

Gipszo írta:


> hospitá*lás *(megfigyelés)


lássá*tok *_*Lássátok a tavaszt!*_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 7)

tokká*ta *


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 7)

talá*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

ta*lán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

lánco*lat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 8)

láthatat*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

langusz*ta*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

tava*szi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

szipor*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

ka*por*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 8)

por*ta*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 8)

tapos


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 8)

postalá*da*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 8)

daru


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 8)

ru*gó*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 8)

gól


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

Moebius írta:


> gól


 -Nem jó,tehát maradunk itt:



Grandilkó írta:


> ru*gó*



gólya*hír*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 8)

hiradó


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

Dó*ra*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

ra*bol*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

Boldogasszo*nyé*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

Nyé*ki* (vezetéknév)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

kike*rics *(Ricsi nem jó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

Rics*ka *(vezetéknév)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

katakliz*ma*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

majom*fa*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

fa*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

ló*tusz (*Ázsia, Ausztrália meleg és trópusi területeinek vízinövénye)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 8)

tusz*kol*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 8)

koldusbot*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 8)

Raka*maz








*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Április 9)

mázlis*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 9)

Tos*ca *(Giacomo Puccini egyik háromfelvonásos operája)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 9)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## kismucek (2011 Április 9)

ban*kár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

kárval*lott*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 9)

Lot*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

tivor*nya*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 9)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 9)

kertbará*tok*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

tok*mány *(kaszás kellék)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 9)

many*si* (nyelv)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 9)

si*fon*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 9)

fontossá*gú*


----------



## Manoka4 (2011 Április 9)

GÚnár


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

nár*cisz*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 9)

ciszterci*ta *(katolikus tanítórend)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

Ta*rot*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 9)

rottwei*ler*(kutyafajta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 9)

Ler*man *(Logan (színész))


----------



## göröngy (2011 Április 10)

Man*son *(Marilyn)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

_Son*ja*_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

tópart


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

japán


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

pánsíp


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

sípcsont


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

csontvelő


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

velőrózsa


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 10)

zsarátnok


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

*pásztorjudit* *ez *nem *az *a játék!




reveteg írta:


> _Son*ja*_



javas*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

láthatá*son*


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 10)

sonka*lé*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 10)

lé*zer*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

zer*ge*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

geren*da*


----------



## kismucek (2011 Április 10)

da*rab*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

rab*bi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

bika*vér* (nemes, vörös borfajta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

vérta*nu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

nume*ra *(1 menet 3000Ft)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

Ra*vel *(Joseph-Maurice -francia zeneszerző)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Velpeli*ti* (muskotály)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

reveteg írta:


> Velpeli*ti* (muskotály)



tila*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

hegyipatak írta:


> tila*lom*


lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Gipszo írta:


> táskarádi*ó*


ó*bor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

borzasz*tó *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Gipszo írta:


> borzasz*tó *:smile:


Tóal*más*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

másna*pos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

postames*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

természetba*rát*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

rat*tan* (bútorok)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

tanme*se*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Senge*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

Ní*lus*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

lus*ta*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

talál*tak*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

titineni írta:


> talál*tak*



takti*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 10)

Kalota*szeg *(magyarázat helyett)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Szegha*lom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

lom*bik*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 10)

bik*fic* (huncut, tréfás ember)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

fickósít*va*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 10)

varázsceru*za*


----------



## cddvck (2011 Április 10)

za*jos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

Jós*ka*


----------



## cddvck (2011 Április 10)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 10)

fapados*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 10)

zó*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 10)

navi*gál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 11)

Gipszo írta:


> navi*gál*


gal*ván*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

ván*dor*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 11)

dorme*o*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 11)

óvá*ros*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 11)

ros*tál* (szitál)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

tál*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

kamil*la *(matricaria recutita)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 11)

lapoz*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

valósze*rű*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

rü*gye
*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

gyerekzsi*vaj*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

vajkaramel*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

la*dik*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 11)

diktá*tum*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

Tum*pek *(vezetéknév)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 11)

pek*tin* (szénhidrátokkal rokon vegyület)


----------



## tatuuu (2011 Április 11)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 11)

tó*ban*


----------



## noname11 (2011 Április 11)

ba*nán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 11)

reveteg írta:


> tó*ban*



bandu*kol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 12)

kolbászfeszti*vál*


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2011 Április 12)

változatos*ság*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 12)

Ságvá*ron*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

rontom-bon*tom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 12)

Gipszo írta:


> ron*tom*


Tomsits*tól*(Tomsits Rudolf)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 12)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

vajvi*rág*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 12)

rágha*tom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 12)

tombo*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 12)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 13)

lom*tár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 13)

tár*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

varázsütés*re*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

re*mek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

mekko*ra*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

rava*szul*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

szul*tán*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 13)

tánco*sok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 13)

sok*ból*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 13)

bolto*sok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 13)

sokkha*tás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 13)

táskale*ves*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 13)

Ves*ta* (Vesta-szűz)


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 13)

talár


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 13)

lár*ma*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

madárlát*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 13)

taliz*mán*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 13)

mángor*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 14)

bikkfanyel*ven*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

Ven*del *(ritka férfi név)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 14)

del*nő* (úrhölgy, úri nő)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 14)

romtemp*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 14)

Lomni*ci (* _Lomnici_-csúcs)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Április 14)

cite*ra*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 14)

ragado*zó *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 14)

zooló*gus*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 14)

gusz*tus*


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 14)

tus*rajz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 14)

rajzla*pon*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

ponton*híd*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 15)

hídpil*lér*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 15)

ler*ben*

_/ler: tűzhely sütője/_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

Ben*kő (*Péter)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 15)

kőfej*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

tő*zeg*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

zegzu*gát*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 15)

gátőr


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

őrna*szád*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 15)

szád*ba*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

kom*pót*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

pót*haj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

hajnalo*dik*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

dikta*fon*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

fonha*tom*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 15)

düne


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

Moebius írta:


> düne



bocsánat, elkéstem, és kitöröltem a fondü szót


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

kó-*bor*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

reveteg írta:


> fonha*tom*



tom*bol*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

boldog*nak* (kettős-betű cserével biztos jó lesz)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 15)

nyaktö*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

rő*fös*(méteráru kereskedő)


----------



## woodworm (2011 Április 15)

fösvény


----------



## kriszta7172 (2011 Április 15)

sokkoló


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

woodworm írta:


> fösvény


vény*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

réve*teg*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

tegna*pi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

pi*pacs*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

pacs*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

nivel*lál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 15)

lál*hoz (*_Lál_ csomagküldő)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

hozzávág*ja*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

jata*gán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 15)

Dó*ra*


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 15)

rabosko*dik*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 15)

diktá*tor*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 16)

tor*ma*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

marasz*tal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 16)

tal*kum*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

kumhá*tas*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 16)

tas*li*


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 16)

liba*sor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

sorjá*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

bandi*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 16)

ta*pír* (Dél-amerikai állatfajta)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 16)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 16)

korro*dál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

reveteg írta:


> korro*dál*



daltonis*ta *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 16)

tapogat*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 16)

vada*san*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

Sando*kán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 17)

kandal*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

rágniva*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

ló*szőr*


----------



## aksan (2011 Április 17)

szőrmen*tén* (éppen csak érintve ,kíméletesen)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

ténfe*reg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

laara írta:


> ténfe*reg*


reg*gel*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

Gellért*nél*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

nélkülöz*ve*


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

vezető


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

Tasmáni*a*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 17)

akadályver*seny*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

seny*ved *(nyomorog, szűkölködik)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 17)

Gipszo írta:


> seny*ved *(nyomorog, szűkölködik)


véd*jegy*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

jegygyű*rű*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

rügyez*nek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 17)

nek*tár*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 17)

tár*kony*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 17)

konyha*só*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 17)

sópi*pa*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 17)

paró*ka*


----------



## Viola* (2011 Április 17)

karalá*bé*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 18)

bé*res*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 18)

respek*tál*

/tiszteletben tart valakit, valamit/


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 18)

táltartóra


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

ragado*zó*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Április 18)

zó*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Április 18)

bete*vő*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

vöröshagy*ma*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 18)

matemati*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 18)

kapucíner*be*


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

betonkeveRŐ


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

domi*nó*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Április 18)

nógató


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 18)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

Garibal*di *(Giuseppe _Garibaldi_ (1807-82) a 48-as forradalmak legendás hő_se)_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

diótö*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

rő*zse*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 18)

Zsebiba*ba* (szereplő a _Micimackó_ban)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

SarkCsilla írta:


> Zsebiba*ba* (szereplő a _Micimackó_ban)



bati*kol*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 18)

kollo*id*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 18)

iddo*gál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

gallé*ros*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 18)

roska*t**ag*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 18)

taggyü*lés*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

les*ből *(lőtt gól


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 18)

böl*csen* (pl.cselekszik)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 18)

csen*csel *(üzletel)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

Gipszo írta:


> csen*csel *(üzletel)


csellen*gő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

gölő*din* (burgonyagombóc)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

din*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

ka*por*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

porci*ca*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

Caligu*la* _(Caius Caesar - római császár)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

lava*bó*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

bó*lé*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

lee*mel*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

mélta*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

tó*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

Ragu*za*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 19)

za*var*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

vargabe*tű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

tű*fok*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

ma*ga*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

garabonci*ás *(varázserővel bíró)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 19)

ás*pis*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 19)

piskó*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

Tapajos (folyó)


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 19)

jós*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

dará*lós*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

Lós*ka *(vezetéknév)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

katapult*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

bandi*ta *(útonálló,rabló)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 19)

ta*lán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 19)

lán*gos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

gos*pel*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

pellen*gér*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

gérvá*gó*(szerszám)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

szektor*ba*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

babo*nás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

náspán*gol* (szinonimái: ver, megver, páhol, elpáhol, ütlegel, adjusztál, tángál, püföl,)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 20)

golgotavi*rág *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

rágcsálóir*tás*


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

tás*ka*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 20)

kala*pos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 20)

pos*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

Ta*bán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

bánkó*dom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

dóm*ba *(pl.Dóm tér)*http://www.google.hu/url?sa=t&sourc...9PDWDA&usg=AFQjCNEe6bTf-RPdcXHvlSOmt8K8zsrByw*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

baci*lus*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

lusta*fa* (régi felmosófa)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

faze*kas*


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 20)

kas*pó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 20)

polí*roz *(fényesít)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

Rozgo*nyi (*_Rozgony_ (szlovákul Rozhanovce) község Szlovákiában)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

nyikorog*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 21)

vaporizá*tor *(Párologtató, gőzölő eszköz)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

tor*ma*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

malá*ta *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

Ta*ta*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 21)

tava*szi*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

szivor*nya* (műszaki kifejezés)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 21)

góbé (székely)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 21)

Bé*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

la*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

dagaszt*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

jakobinu*sok*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 21)

sokszögle*tű*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

tűfo*kon*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

kondíci*ó* (erőnlét)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 21)

Óperenci*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

analiti*kus*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 21)

kus*had*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 21)

had*ban*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 22)

bandu*kol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

kol*dus*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

dús*kál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

kálvári*a*


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

adomány


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

many*si*


----------



## farkas ferenc (2011 Április 22)

siló


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

lópat*kó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

kócsa*gom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

gombos*tű*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

tűző*nő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

romlan*dó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

dobostor*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

tama*rin*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

rin*gó*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

goril*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

lakáskultú*ra*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

ragaszko*dik*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

dikta*fon*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

fontol*gat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

gat*ter* (keretfűrész)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

természe*tes*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

testeseb*bé*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

bége*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 22)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

*ó*bor


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

borgazda*ság*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

Ság*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 22)

várha*tom*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

tombo*la*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 22)

lavi*na *(hógörgeteg)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 22)

na*pos*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 23)

postalá*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 23)

dalárdá*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

banduko*lok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 23)

lok*ni *(úgy-tudom csavart csavart hajfürt a halánték vonalánál)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

Ni*na* (becézett női név)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 23)

na*hát*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 23)

hátsóud*var*


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 23)

var*ju*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 24)

júni*us* - (szerintem helyesen írva: varjú)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 24)

üstö*kös*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

kös*se *(köt felszólító módban)


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 24)

se*bész*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

Beszter*ce *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

cemen*de*( a való villás lányok)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

derék*alj*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

aljzatbe*ton*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

ton*na*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

navigá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

torzsalko*dás* (veszekedés)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

Dassi*an *(Joe. francia énekes)


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

anten*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

napalmbom*ba*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

baraképü*let*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

let*tem *


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

tempe*ra*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

rava*tal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

tallóz*ta*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

takar*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

tarantel*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

lavi*na*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

navi*gál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

Gálvöl*gyi *(nem kedvelem)


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

gyime*si*


----------



## vajo (2011 Április 24)

siléc


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

léckerí*tés*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

testamentum*ba*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

batá*ta* (édesburgonya)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

tapintato*san*


----------



## laara (2011 Április 24)

san*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

damaszku*szi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 24)

szitakö*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

tőszám*név*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 24)

név*más*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 24)

zóná*vá *(pl. zónává válik)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

vázol*tak*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

takti*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 25)

kabalama*ci*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Április 25)

citadel*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 25)

lapostetű*ket*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

ket*rec*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

rec*ka *(Itt Vajdaságban a szerb _recka_ főnév egyik _jelentése_ :rovátka, vonás)


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

katama*rán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 25)

rándulá*som*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

somlek*vár*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

várka*pu*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 25)

púderpo*ros*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 25)

ros*ta*


----------



## Vicaby (2011 Április 25)

ta*lány*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

lányké*rés*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

réstömí*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

tömegkály*ha*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

hasonmá*sa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

Sala*mon*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

mondó*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 26)

kapis*kál *(kezdi érteni, dereng már neki)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

kál*mos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 26)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 26)

tipor*ja*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

javítóintézet*be*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Április 26)

becene*vek*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 26)

vek*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

Ninocs*ka* (Film)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 26)

karátmé*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

rövidlá*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 26)

tojás*tánc*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 26)

tánc*ház*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 26)

házava*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 26)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 26)

óra*lánc*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

láncraver*ve*


----------



## purczi (2011 Április 27)

hangya1944 írta:


> ban-kó


kó-ma


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

reveteg írta:


> láncraver*ve*



vetésfor*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

góti*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

kapu*fa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

falá*bam*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 27)

bam*busz*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

buszmegál*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

már megint ló
lóbál*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Április 27)

va*gon*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

gondolatolva*só*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

sótar*tó*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

tó*rusz* _(gyűrű-szerű forgástest)_


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

kus*had*


----------



## agibo (2011 Április 27)

hadse*reg*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

regge*li*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

li*kőr*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Április 27)

körmö*ci*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

cite*ra

*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

radi*ál*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 27)

álarco*sok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

sokkha*tás*


----------



## manók56-78 (2011 Április 27)

táskás


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

kas*mír*


----------



## manók56-78 (2011 Április 27)

miranda


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 27)

dalárda


----------



## manók56-78 (2011 Április 27)

dadogó


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 27)

gonoszkod*va*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

vakarcsa*im*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

im*már 
*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

mártírom*ság*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 28)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

várro*mok*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 28)

mok*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

ka*bin*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

Bin*der *(vezetéknév)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

dermesz*tek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

katama*rán* (hajótípus)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

ránga*tom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

Tomsits*tól *(Rudolf)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

tolmácsol*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

gan*ca *(kukoricamálé)


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

banda*tag*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Április 28)

tag*ság*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

Sághe*gyi 
*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 28)

gyíko*ké*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

képesköny*vek*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

vek*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

Nirvá*na*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

nazá*lis*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

huncili írta:


> nazá*lis*


listaveze*tő*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

*nazális-orrhangú*

Bocsánat, nem gondoltam rá.
Üdv
huncili


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

tőké*sít* - (pl: a bank a kamatot)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

huncili írta:


> vek*ni*





reveteg írta:


> Nirvá*na*


-ez nem jó!

Nigéri*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

valóban nem jó


Gipszo írta:


> Nigéri*a*


Alabamá*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

barangol*ás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 28)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

tokká*ta*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

ta*kar*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

karma*zsin *


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

zsindelyte*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

ha*vas*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

vasaka*rat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 28)

rat*rak *(hótaposógép)


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

raktá*ros*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

ros*ta*


----------



## huncili (2011 Április 28)

tava*szi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

szi*kár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 28)

Kárpátal*ja*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

javaso*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 28)

lom*pos

*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 28)

postako*csi*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 29)

csi*be*


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 29)

beté*vő* ("betévő falatja sincs" - éhezik)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 29)

vőfély*re* (ceremónia mester lakodalomban)


----------



## 50evente (2011 Április 29)

reme*te*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Április 29)

teke*reg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 29)

regge*li*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

libikó*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 29)

kamás*li*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

li*án* (kúszónövény)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

andalí*tó*


----------



## titineni (2011 Április 29)

tokaszalon*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 29)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 29)

lan*dol*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 29)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Április 29)

zónamenedzser


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 29)

zser*bó *(cukrászsütemény)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 29)

bóbi*ta *(némely madár fején seprősen felálló tolldísz, pitypang s hasonló növények termésének pihés ernyőzete)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

takaro*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 29)

dohány*zó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 29)

zomán*col*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

col*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

ban*tu* (dél-afrikai néger törzs)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

tu*kán *(madárfajta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

kan*csó*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

cso*ki*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

kilin*csel*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

csellen*gő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

gő*te*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

terem*őr*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

Clon007 írta:


> terem*őr*



őrangya*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

lapát*nyél*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

nyélbe*üt*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

ütle*gel*


----------



## szenice (2011 Április 30)

Gellérttel


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

tel*ve*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

veszedel*mes*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

mestersé*ges*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

Clon007 írta:


> mestersé*ges*


ges*ta*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

ta*kar*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

kar*ma*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

ma*csó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

csó*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

Gipszo írta:


> csó*ka*


kacsó*ja*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

janu*ár*


----------



## aksan (2011 Április 30)

áremelés*kor*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Április 30)

kor*társ*


----------



## szenice (2011 Április 30)

társfüggőségben


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

bennfen*tes* (jártas a témában)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

tesped*ve *(lomhán, unatkozva)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

vezető*i*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

idét*len *(ügyetlen, ügyefogyott)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 30)

len*ge*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

ge*be *(túl sovány)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Április 30)

be*kecs* (rövid, zsinóros szőrme kabát)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Április 30)

kecskerá*gó *(cserje féle)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

gólya*hír *(virág, boglárkaféle)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

hirte*len*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

lenfo*nó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

noszogat*ta *


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

találom*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

rahed*li* (jelentése: rakás)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

li*ton* (műszaki zsír)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

ton*hal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

halszál*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

ka*por*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 1)

porat*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

kalo*da *


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

dara*bol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

bol*ha *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

ha*tár*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

tár*sa*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 1)

satu*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 1)

Bara*bás *


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

baskí*rok* (töröktatárok nyelvét beszélő nép tsz.))


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

rok*ka* (szöszből fonalat sodrógép )


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

kaka*du*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

dudol*ja*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

ja*pán*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

pán*síp*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

sip*ka *(sapka népiesen)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

ka*lap*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

lappan*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

góle*met*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

metropoli*ta *(érsek,főpap, gk. vallás)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

taní*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

ta*lár*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

lár*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

Clon007 írta:


> taní*tó*



Tó*ni*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

radi*ál*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

áldozat*kész*


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

készé*tel*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

millovics írta:


> készé*tel*


tel*ve*


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

ve*del*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

del*ta *(torkolat)


----------



## millovics (2011 Május 1)

tamarisz*kusz*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

Kusturi*ca *(ejtsd:kuszturica)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 1)

ca*fat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

fattyú*ja*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 1)

javí*tó*


----------



## merit (2011 Május 1)

Tóásó

/vezetéknév/


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 1)

sóder*gyár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

gyárvá*ros*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 2)

rosto*kol *(vesztegel)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

kollé*ga*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 2)

gabo*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

napon*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 2)

talál*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

karantén*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

ba*tár *(rég. üveges fedett hintó szleng: ócska autó)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 2)

tár*kony* (fűszernövény)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

konyhakész*re*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

repe*dés*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 2)

Despera*do* /filmc./


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 2)

Domin*go* (Placido)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 2)

góti*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

karos*szék*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 2)

szék*láb*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

lábik*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

Ra*vill (*_RAVILL_ Kereskedelmi Részvénytársaság)





folytatható egy "l"-is


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

villa*mos*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

mosto*ha*


----------



## SkyePsyche (2011 Május 2)

*ha*mburger


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

titineni írta:


> mosto*ha*



ha*mis* _(az első szótag ha-)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

miská*rol *(ivartalanít)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 2)

rollere*ző*


----------



## Ile57 (2011 Május 2)

zö*rög*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

rögesz*me*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

meke*gő*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 2)

görögö*ket
*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

kettes*ben*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 2)

bento*nit *(vízben erősen megduzzadó szilikátiszap)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

nit*rát* (vegyi anyag)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 2)

reveteg írta:


> nit*rát* (vegyi anyag)



Rát*ka *(magyarországiközség )


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 2)

kamika*ze *(japán öngyilkos pilóta)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 3)

ze*ne*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

ne*mes*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 3)

mes*ter*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

terjesz*tő*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 3)

töre*dék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 3)

Clon007 írta:


> töre*dék*


dek*ni*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

Niaga*ra* _(vízesés)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

radiká*lis *(szélsőséges,gyökeres)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 3)

lis*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 3)

takuvako*zik* (tétovázik)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

Zik*sa *(vezetéknév)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 3)

Sa*mu* (keresztnév)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

mula*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 3)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

reveteg írta:


> tó*ga*



garabonci*ás* (bűbájos,ördöngös)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 3)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

viztar*tály *(ly-j)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 3)

tájleí*rás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 3)

rás*pó *(reszelő)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 4)

pó*ló
*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

lócit*rom* _(lótrágya tréfásan)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 4)

rombusz*ba* (ócska buszba???!Nem, mértani alakzat)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 4)

babérkoszo*rú*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 4)

Rudabá*nya*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 4)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 4)

ta*lán*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 4)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 4)

tőzegtalaj*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 4)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2011 Május 4)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 4)

társas*ház*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 5)

hazmes*ter*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 5)

terjesz*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

tö*vis*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 5)

vis*kó *_(szegényes házikó)_


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 5)

ko*ma*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

makaró*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 5)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 5)

ragule*ves*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

veszte*ség*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 5)

Laara, ajánlj egy folytatást!


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

arra gondoltam, hogy s=sz és e=é cserével folytatható, ezek megengedett lépések a játékszabály szerint

szegre*gál* (elkülönít)

ha ez mégsem lenne korrekt folytatás, akkor módosítom a 

_veszteség_et
Ves*ta* -ra ( a római mitológiában a családi tűzhely istennője)


----------



## huncili (2011 Május 5)

Gálfalva (Erdélyben)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 5)

laara írta:


> veszte*ség*


seggreve*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

röhög*tem *


----------



## laara (2011 Május 5)

tempe*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 5)

radiká*lis*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 5)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

szett*ben *


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 6)

bengá*li *(tigris)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

lilipu*ti *(alacsony növésű)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 6)

tí*már* (bőrcserző iparos)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

marharé*pa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 6)

pacu*ha *(rendetlen, lusta, hanyag)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

hacu*ka *(ruházat,csomag)*Eredet* [_hacuka_ < szláv: _hazucha_ (köpeny


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Május 6)

kala*pos*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 6)

pos*tás*


----------



## bmarianna72 (2011 Május 6)

Kó-la


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 6)

Clon007 írta:


> pos*tás*



tás*ka*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 6)

kamil*la*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

Lago*da*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 6)

ládafi*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

reveteg írta:


> Lago*da*


 
dali*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

ana*nász*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 6)

nász*út*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

útkapa*ró*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

Ró*ma*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

maka*dám*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 6)

vaska*lap*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

lappan*gó*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

gó*ré* (tároló)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

régimó*di*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

dialek*tus*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

dő*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

reményte*len*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Május 6)

lengőte*ke*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 6)

kelep*ce*


----------



## fifa07 (2011 Május 6)

ce-leb


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

fifa07 írta:


> ce-leb



lebbenc*csel*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

cselve*tés*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

testamentum*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

bakan*csom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 7)

csombor*di *(Csombord - falu Erdélyben)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

Mi az a csombordi?


hegyipatak írta:


> csombor*di*


di*ó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 7)

ólálko*dik *(gyanús szándékkal lopakodik, oson)


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 7)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 7)

fondor*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

latba*vet*(latba-vet)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

vetkőz*tet*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 7)

tet*vek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

vek*ker *(ébresztőóra)


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 7)

kerge*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

tömegnyo*mor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

Morvaor*szág*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 7)

szagtala*nít*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 7)

nitrá*tos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 7)

Tos*ca *(Puccini operája)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

Casablan*ca*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

cafatok*ban* (megtépázva,foszlányokban)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

banket*tek*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 8)

tek*nő*


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 8)

nőpár*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

Tibold*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

baráz*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 8)

ka*kas*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 8)

kas*pó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

pó*ker*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 8)

ker*tész*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

tésztacsorga*tó*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 8)

tógaz*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

danai*da *(vízhozam mérésérehasznált eszköz)


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 8)

dara*bol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

boltoza*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

tava*szi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 8)

szinoni*ma*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 8)

mara*dó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

dózis*ban*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 8)

ban*tu* /törzs/


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

tu*ba *(hangszer)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

barango*lás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 8)

lás*sad (sadhen)
*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 8)

Sad*dam *(_Szaddám Hussein)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 9)

dam*per* (rezgéscsillapító)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

perköltsé*gek*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 9)

hibás a kiemelés


Gipszo írta:


> perköltség*ek*


mert: perköltsé*gek*
gek*kó *(gyíkfajta)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 9)

ko*sár*


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 9)

sárgaré*pa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 9)

pari*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 9)

papá*ké*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

kérőd*ző* (jószág)


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 9)

zö*rög*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

rögesz*me*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 9)

meleg*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

regé*lő*


----------



## Márti 54 (2011 Május 9)

kóborol


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 9)

Gipszo írta:


> regé*lő*


Lővé*rek* (Soproni táj)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 9)

reklámtáb*la*


----------



## Csipke77 (2011 Május 9)

lakótér


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 9)

tér*kép*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 9)

képmuta*tás*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 10)

Tasken*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

tivor*nya *(dőzsölés)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 10)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

kasza*bol*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 10)

bol*ha*


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 10)

hata*lom*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 10)

Lombardia*i*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

idevaló*si*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 10)

Si*on* (hegy)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

ondolál*ja *(ondolál-hajat hullámosít)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 10)

javít*ja*


----------



## nvercsi (2011 Május 10)

ja-pán


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 10)

pán*síp*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 11)

sip*ka *(sapka)


----------



## agibo (2011 Május 11)

ka*var*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 11)

varrhat*nám*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 11)

nám*mal *(kezdődő szót nem tudok)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 11)

reveteg írta:


> varrhat*nám*


nyámmog*va (*nyámmog kelletlenül eszik*)
*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 11)

való*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 11)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 11)

tarac*kos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 11)

Koste*lek *(falu Romániában)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 11)

lekvárfé*lék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

lékhalászat*kor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 12)

kor*don*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

don*ga *(a dézsa oldalának része)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

gali*ba *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

Bagi*ra* (mesehős)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

ragado*zó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

szójafasírt*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

javas*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

SarkCsilla írta:


> javas*lat*


látha*tó*


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

reveteg írta:


> látha*tó*




*Tó*almás (község)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 12)

máskor*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 12)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

góle*mek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 12)

Mek*ka *


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 12)

kaka*du *(bóbitás papagájféle madár)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

dugi*pénz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 13)

pénzgyűj*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 13)

tőzeg*be*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

betö*rő*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Május 13)

rőtvörös


----------



## etuntom (2011 Május 13)

öserdö


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

SarkCsilla írta:


> betö*rő*



*rő*zsehor*dó*


----------



## agibo (2011 Május 13)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

parazi*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 13)

talics*ka*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 13)

ka*lap*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 13)

lap*ra*


----------



## chopper71 (2011 Május 13)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## chopper71 (2011 Május 13)

tó*part*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 13)

partvé*dő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 13)

dödö*le *(gánica)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 13)

Gipszo írta:


> dödö*le *(gánica)


Nekem a gánica is magyarázatra szorult  
 
Leven*te*


----------



## Emuca (2011 Május 13)

terapeu*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 14)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 14)

nyara*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 14)

lóga*tom*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

tombo*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 14)

lavi*na*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 14)

*na*gypapa


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 14)

Gipszo írta:


> lavi*na*





Bandi-47 írta:


> *na*gypapa


Így szótagoljuk:
*nagy*-pa-pa 

na-gyot-mon-*dó*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*dó*zis


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 15)

Gipszo írta:


> lavi*na*





Gipszo írta:


> Így szótagoljuk:
> *nagy*-pa-pa
> 
> na-gyot-mon-*dó*[/quote*]
> ...


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

bandagaz*da *(a napszámosok főnöke)


----------



## göröngy (2011 Május 15)

daru*toll*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 15)

tollpi*he*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 15)

heve*der*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

tőkehalfi*lé*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*lé*lekbúvár


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 15)

Várgesz*tes*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*tes*pedés


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

despo*ta *(kényúr,zsarnok)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*ta*karék


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

rék*li *(régi női blúz féle, babaing)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*li*begő


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

csélcsap


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 15)

csap*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 15)

Dako*ta *(USA tagállam)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 15)

*ta*tami


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

mi*ből*?


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

böl*csen*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

csen*gő
*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

gölön*csér *(vagy gerencsér-agyagból készít edényeket)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

mi az a gölöncsér?
cserzővar*ga *(nyers bőr kidolgozó munkása)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

gabonave*rem *(gabona tárolására használták)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

rémura*lom* (2/3)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

lom*tár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

társasá*gi*


----------



## honey30 (2011 Május 16)

giccs*es*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

gics-cses nem jó


Gipszo írta:


> társasá*gi*


gigantománi*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

autonómi*a *(önrendelkezés,önkormányzás)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

avoká*dó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

dolomit*tal *(dolomit-fehéres szinű ásvány)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 16)

tál*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 16)

rajon*gó*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 16)

*gó*lem


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 16)

lember*dzsek *( Egyenes szabású, bő, derékig érő sportos kabát, alul és az ujjak végén kötött pánttal rendelkezik, vagy zsinórral összehúzható.)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Május 17)

dzsek*szon*

http://mek.oszk.hu/adatbazis/lexikon/phplex/lexikon/d/szleng/sz56.html 
Szlengszótár-*Dzsekszon* : 1. barát, udvarló, OK, oxi 
Katonai szlengszótár:kiképzőbázis, pénz, rendben van.


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 17)

Szon*di* 

(*Szondi György* várkapitány, Drégely várának hős védelmezője)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

dió*bél*


----------



## lulu600107 (2011 Május 17)

*bél*féreg


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

regge*li*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 17)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

kabó*ca *(rovar)


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 17)

cá*pa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 17)

pa*pi*


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 17)

pi*ros*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

ros*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 17)

talár*ban*


----------



## farky88 (2011 Május 17)

ban*kár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 17)

kárte*vő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 18)

vőlegényjelölt*je*


----------



## drehas (2011 Május 18)

Je*nő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 18)

nőegyle*tek*


----------



## drehas (2011 Május 18)

tek*nő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 18)

nő*vér*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 18)

vérme*ző*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 18)

zörög*ve*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 18)

vede*lem *(lehetőségek:lemming ragozásai ,Lemberg ragozásai,lemna,lemniscus,Stanisław Lem, stb...)


----------



## drehas (2011 Május 18)

reveteg írta:


> vede*lem *(lehetőségek:lemming ragozásai ,Lemberg ragozásai,lemna,lemniscus,Stanisław Lem, stb...)


lem*na *(zsinór)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 18)

napol*ja*


----------



## bjelke10 (2011 Május 18)

janu*ár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 18)

árpoliti*ka*


----------



## drehas (2011 Május 18)

kata*lán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 19)

langusz*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 19)

ta*bán *(régi külvárosi városrészek török eredetű neve*)
*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 19)

bán*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 19)

tópar*ton*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 19)

tonka*bab* (fűszer - illatos, fekete, mogyorószerű magok)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

bab*zsák*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 19)

zsákut*ca*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 19)

ca*fat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 19)

fat*tyú*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

Tyuko*di *(pajtás)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

diabo*ló*(ördög és egy régi olasz játék)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 20)

lónevel*de*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

dekadanci*a *(hanyatlás, visszaesés)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 20)

reveteg írta:


> dekadanci*a *(hanyatlás, visszaesés)


 dekad*e*nciára gondoltál?

aluljá*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

ró*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

ka*bát*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

bát*ran*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

ran*di*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Május 20)

diameter ( átmérő)


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Május 20)

*di*ameter


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

természe*tes*


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

tes*tes*


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 20)

tes*ped* /lustálkodik/


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

*ped nincs
*


Bandi-47 írta:


> tes*tes*


tesped*ve*


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Május 20)

vegetá*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

lopako*dó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 20)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

Tóma*lom *(Soproni táj)


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Tinoru (2011 Május 20)

táskarádió


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

Ómas*sa* (település)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 Május 20)

Sajóbá*bony*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

Bony*hád* (település)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 20)

had*ra*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 20)

ramazú*ri* (felfordulás, zűrzavar)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 20)

riada*lom*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 21)

lomb-ko-ro-na nem jó ezért innen


Gipszo írta:


> riada*lom*


lomkam*ra*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 21)

raga*dó*


----------



## göröngy (2011 Május 21)

dó*zis*


----------



## Terezax (2011 Május 21)

Ziska


----------



## mazsolaestade (2011 Május 21)

kaba*ré*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 21)

ré*ten*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 21)

ten*te*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 21)

telen*te*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 21)

te*nyér*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

nyer*tes*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 21)

tes*ped*


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 21)

Tekila


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 21)

Ped*ro*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

Györgyi61 írta:


> Ped*ro*



romanti*ka*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 21)

katicabo*gár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 21)

gár*da*


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

darab


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 22)

rab*lók *(kormány)lókötő nem jó folytatni


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 22)

Loktiono*vé *(Andrei Loktionov jéhgoki játékos )


----------



## göröngy (2011 Május 22)

vé*ső*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 22)

sörö*ző*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 22)

zö*mök*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 22)

mok*ka*


----------



## WEdit (2011 Május 22)

kalap


----------



## Terezax (2011 Május 22)

lapjárás


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 22)

hiba volt "ö"cserélhető"ő"re de nem cserélhető nem cserélhető"o" ra Ezért hát innen


reveteg írta:


> sörö*ző*


zö*rög*


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 22)

röghözkötés


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 22)

tes*sék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 22)

kistuzok írta:


> tes*sék*


szék*láb
*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 22)

labdarú*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 23)

góti*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

karalá*bé*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 23)

békacom*bot*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

botlá*bú*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

bú*tor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

torkaszakadtá*ból*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 23)

boldogsá*gos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

Gosti*var *(Macedón város)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

varro*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

dara*bol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

bol*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 23)

határeset*ben*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 23)

ben*dő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 23)

dő*re* (balga,esztelen)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 23)

redő*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 24)

reményte*len*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 24)

lenge*tik*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 24)

tik*kel * /hirtelen mozdulatokat eredményező izomgörcsök/


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 24)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 24)

ta*tu* (állatfajta)


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 24)

tu*lok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 24)

lok*ni*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 24)

niko*tin*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 24)

tin*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 25)

Ta*bán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

bán*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

Toyo*ta* (autómárka)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 25)

tata*mi* (japán szőnyeg)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

miká*dó* (türelemjáték)


----------



## Natessék (2011 Május 25)

Dóra (női név)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

rama*dán *(iszlám böjt)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 25)

n=ny

Dány*ra* ( Dány - település Pest megyében)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

radiá*tor *(fűtőtest)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 25)

tor*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

talics*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 25)

kalyi*ba*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 25)

badar*ság*


----------



## agibo (2011 Május 25)

Ság*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 25)

Várhegy*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

remélhető*leg*


----------



## agibo (2011 Május 25)

legel*ső*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 25)

a ség végződés miatt


agibo írta:


> legel*ső*


sö*rét*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 25)

rettenthetet*len*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 25)

len*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

Ti*bor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 26)

borter*mő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

mögöt*tes*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 26)

testüle*te*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

Temes*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 26)

várhat*ná*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

ná*dor *(a király után a legnagyobb országos méltóság volt )


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

Dor*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

ka*pus*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

pus*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 26)

kapormártás*sal*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 26)

sal*ler* (a kései lovagkor sisaktípusa)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 26)

Lermontov*nak*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 27)

nak*rit* (víztartalmú alumíniumszilikát)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

rit*kán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

kán*kán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

kán*tor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

Tor*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

da*ru*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

ru*ha*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

ha*jó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

jóko*ra*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

raké*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

Tama*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

re*tek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

teknőc*cel*


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 27)

cella*dam*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

dám*vad* _(európai dámszarvas)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

vadle*se*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

sebesül*ten*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

tenge*ri*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

rivié*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

ramazu*ri* (zűrzavar)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 27)

nye*rő*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

rőzsepecsenye


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

SarkCsilla írta:


> ramazu*ri* (zűrzavar)



itt megszakadt a lánc...

rizó*ma*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

Gipszo írta:


> itt megszakadt a lánc...
> 
> rizó*ma*


ma*dár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

dár*da *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

daga*dó*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

dó*zse* (velencei uralkodó)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

zse*bes*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

besti*a*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

atomhajtá*sú*


----------



## titineni (2011 Május 27)

su*gár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

gar*bó* (visszahajtott, vékony magas nyakú pulóver)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

bonyodal*mas*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

maska*ra *(álarc, vagy nevetségesen.ízléstelenül öltözködő (nő) személy)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

rafinéri*a *(kifinomultság, ravaszság, ..)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 27)

akárho*gyan*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

gyantamelegí*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

tőkepia*ci*


----------



## kazimirmurr (2011 Május 27)

cipel*lő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 27)

lőszerrak*tár*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 28)

Gipszo írta:


> lőszerrak*tár*


tár*csa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 28)

csapatmun*ka *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 28)

kalap*ra*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 28)

ra*gya*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 28)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 28)

lóvasút*ra












*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 28)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 28)

góti*ka *(művészeti irányzat)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 28)

kalamá*ris *(tintatartó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 28)

ris*ka *(kis növésű vöröses szőrű tehén )


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 28)

kalá*ka *(baráti ingyenes segítéssel)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 28)

Kapos*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 28)

vár*na*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 28)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 28)

ágyne*mű*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 28)

műkedve*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 29)

lődö*rög*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

rögesz*me *( megrendíthetetlen, többnyire téves eszme)


----------



## vajo (2011 Május 29)

mete*or*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 29)

ormót*lan *(idomtalanul nagy)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 29)

lángo*som*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

somfor*dál *(sompolyog,lopakodik,sunnyog)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 29)

Dálno*ki* (_Dálnoki Miklós Béla_)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

kike*rics*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 29)

ric*ni* (fogazás)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 29)

niko*tin*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

tinta*hal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 29)

Halkidi*ki* (Görög félsziget)


----------



## agibo (2011 Május 29)

kikö*tő*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

hallo*más*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

másna*pos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

postako*csi*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 29)

csiga*ház*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

házmes*ter*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 29)

természe*te*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 29)

televízi*ó*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

ócenári*um*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 29)

umbul*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 29)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 29)

szekré*nyek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 29)

Nyékládhá*za *(városnév)


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 29)

dali*ás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Május 30)

Gipszo írta:


> Nyékládhá*za *(városnév)


zarándok*út*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

Lindi valóban tévedett (#6374)
útrava*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 30)

ló*rum* (kártyajáték)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 30)

rum*ba* (több kubai páros tánc összefoglaló neve)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

ba*ka* (rang nélküli gyalogos katona)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 30)

ka*pocs*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 30)

pocskondiá*zó*


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Május 30)

zóna


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 30)

navigá*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

lóbál*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 30)

va*ku*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 30)

kutya*tej*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

tejcsár*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 30)

daga*dó*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 30)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

kamás*li *(bokavédő,lábszárvédő*)
*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Május 30)

life*gő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 30)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 30)

gő*te*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 30)

teker*gő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 30)

gő*zöl*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Május 30)

zöldü*lő*


----------



## Tanita83 (2011 Május 30)

lődör*gés*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 30)

é=e
gesta*po*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 31)

pokolfajza*tok*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 31)

tok*lász*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

lóte*tű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

tüzete*sen*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

tartármár*tás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

kalamá*ris*


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

riskó


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

kóricá*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

ló*láb*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

lábbe*li*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Május 31)

liba*sor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Május 31)

törek*vő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 31)

vö*dör*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

Gipszo írta:


> dörmö*gő*


 
gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 31)

lővonal


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 31)

Tessék figyelni a folytathatóságra


tavicsaj írta:


> lővonal


nyal*va*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

vala*ha*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 31)

ha*rag*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

ragta*lan*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 31)

langusz*ta*
**


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 31)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Május 31)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

rőzsepecse*nye*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

nyenye*re* (forgólant)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

reme*kel*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Május 31)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

tógá*ja*


----------



## dane94 (2011 Május 31)

jaf*fa*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

Efi55 írta:


> tógá*ja*



jata*gán* (keleti kard)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

dobostor*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

talajmin*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

rózsao*laj*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Május 31)

csiga*vér*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

vérlemez*ke*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

kelesz*tő*


----------



## laara (2011 Május 31)

tőketörlesz*tés*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Május 31)

é=e
tespe*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

Újra


Efi55 írta:


> talajmin*ta*





laara írta:


> rózsao*laj*





Efi55 írta:


> lajtosko*csi*





maximuszka írta:


> csiga*vér*


újra innen:
Újra


Efi55 írta:


> talajmin*ta*


ta*lár*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

lárma*fa* _(közvetlen veszélyt fény- és füstjelekkel jelző hírközlő eszköz)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

falu*si*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 1)

siva*tag*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 1)

taglej*tés*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 1)

é=e XXXXX vagy x XXs=sz
tes*tál xxxxxxxxxxxx*tész*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

tes*sék*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 1)

sék*li *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

li*lán*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 1)

láncolat*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

langusz*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 1)

taposóma*lom *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 1)

Lomni*ci*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 1)

cite*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## elsebi (2011 Június 1)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 1)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## elsebi (2011 Június 1)

lum*pol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

polca*im*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

Imrefal*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 2)

vako*lat*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 2)

lat..lat
hm


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 2)

latri*na*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 2)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 2)

bele*húz*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 2)

húz*va*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 3)

Va*hur *(a kutya neve Fekete István könyveiben)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

hur*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 3)

kabalama*ci*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

citadel*la* (fellegvár)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 3)

la*pis (* _lapis_ lazuli, ásvány)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 3)

piskó*ta*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 3)

taka*ró*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 3)

Róber*tek*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 3)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 3)

kaka*du*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 3)

Dunakili*ti*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 3)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 3)

nya*láb*


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

lábszárvé*dő*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

dőlésérzéke*lő*


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

tár*hely*


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

helyzetfelisme*rés*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

résma*ró*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 4)

rózsailla*tú*


----------



## Cerberus68 (2011 Június 4)

*tú*lad


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

Gipszo írta:


> rózsailla*tú*


 

tú*zok*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

zok*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

Ni*ké *(a győzelem istennője az ókori görög mitológiában)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

ké*pes*


----------



## habanera (2011 Június 4)

pestis


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

tisztességte*len *


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 4)

leno*laj*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

laj*bi*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

bizonyta*lan*


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

nul*la*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

lakáskultú*ra *


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 4)

rahed*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

libapim*pó*


----------



## Cerberus68 (2011 Június 4)

póni*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

lógat*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

vaca*kul*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

kul*csár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

csár*da *(mint pl. tej...)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

da*mil*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

miltiadé*szi *(Miltiadész - athéni arisztokrata, politikus, sztratégosz, a marathóni csata győztes parancsnoka.)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

szigorú*an*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

anten*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 4)

naniz*mus* (törpeség)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

muskát*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 4)

lio*fil *(folyadékkedvelő, jól nedvesedő szilárd felület)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

fil*ter *(szűrő)


----------



## Cerberus68 (2011 Június 4)

terel*get*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 4)

Gettómillio*mos *

(Oscar díjas film)


----------



## kivancsi fancsi (2011 Június 4)

mosdat*lan*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 4)

lan*kán*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 5)

kán*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 5)

torzsalkodná*nak*


----------



## vajo (2011 Június 5)

nak*sol *(A Naksol nevű szer feltalálója, Széles Lajos )


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 5)

Solveijg*re* (_Solvejg dala,Peer Gynt Henrik Ibsen)_


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 5)

regene*rál*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 5)

Ne erőltessük a mikor nem érdemes 
Már vajó és hocimama elrontotta a szóvéggel hogy nem ragozta meg


reveteg írta:


> Solveijg*re* (_Solvejg dala,Peer Gynt Henrik Ibsen)_


reped*ve*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 5)

vege*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

zsa*lu*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

lubic*kol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

tőszám*név *(A tőszámnév a határozott számnevek közé tartozik; 
pontosan megnevezi magát a számot (például kettő, három).
tőszám*név*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

névjegykár*tya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

SarkCsilla írta:


> névjegykár*tya*


Ta*más*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

más*kor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

kor-nélkü*li* (kortalan,)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

libe*gő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

gő*te*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

teper*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

tő*ke*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

keményí*tő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

tő*tő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 6)

tőke*hal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

hallomás*ból*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 6)

bóldog (Fazekas Mihály: "Ki a bóldog?")


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

dogma


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

malac


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

lachá*za*(Kiskunlacháza)


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

za*fír*
(csak remélem ...)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

fir*ka*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 6)

kanya*ró*
*(csak neked)*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 6)

rózsahim*lő *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 6)

lőállás*ban*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 6)

banda*tag *


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 6)

tagló


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

lókötő


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Június 6)

tö*meg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

megvon*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

javí*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

tó*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

Ragú*za* (a mai Dubrovnik)


----------



## drehas (2011 Június 7)

Za*lán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

lándzsave*tő *


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 7)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

kaka*du*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

dulako*dó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

Domo*kos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

kos*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## agibo (2011 Június 7)

ta*laj*


----------



## Maty77 (2011 Június 7)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

Jaka*bom*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

bombasi*ker*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

kertel*ni *(kertel=nem beszél egyenesen, mellébeszél)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

Nio*bé *(thébai királyné a görög mitológiában)


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

bé*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

kereke*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 7)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## tavicsaj (2011 Június 7)

lődör*gő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 7)

gő*te*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

Temes*vár*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 8)

Várgesz*tes*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

tes*tes*


----------



## agibo (2011 Június 8)

tespe*dő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

dő*re* (butuska)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

SarkCsilla írta:


> dő*re* (butuska)


 
A dőre szónak nem egészen ez a jelentése - dőre: meggondolatlan, oktalan.

rekeszi*zom*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

zom*bi*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

bika*csök*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

csökken*ti*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

fafara*gó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

gó*ré*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

régésze*ti*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 8)

tíze*dik*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

diktá*ló*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 8)

lódok*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 8)

Torda*i (hasadék)
*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

igazga*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 8)

Tóalmás


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 8)

másvala*ki*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 8)

kiábrándul*va*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 8)

valutavál*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 8)

tónu*sa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

sa*tu*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 9)

tulipán*fa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

favá*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 9)

góle*met*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 9)

metszőol*ló*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 9)

ló*bál*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 9)

bála*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 9)

nyalánksága*i*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 9)

idió*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 9)

Tala*bér *(név)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Június 9)

bér*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 9)

Lővé*rek* (táj)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 9)

reklámze*ne*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 9)

neut*ron *(elektromosan semleges, nehéz elemi részecske)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

rondíta*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 10)

nasiva*si *(magyar kártyával játszott régi szerencsejáték)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

Simontor*nya*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 10)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

Gó*zon* (Gyula)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

zongo*ra*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

ra*gu* (ummmmm,,)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

guá*nó *(madár vagy denevérürülék)


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Június 10)

nó*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 10)

tapé*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

tagad*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 10)

Ní*lus *(folyó)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

lustaság*ban*


----------



## bpetrus (2011 Június 10)

bandahábo*rú *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 10)

rubeo*la* (rózsahimlő)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 10)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 10)

csicsó*ka *(napraforgóval rokon növény, amelynek ehető gyökérgumója van)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 11)

köszönjük a korrekt tájékoztatást (hogy mivel rokon az már biológia)


hegyipatak írta:


> csicsó*ka *(napraforgóval rokon növény, amelynek ehető gyökérgumója van)



kalamáris*ba* (tintatartó)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 11)

bazili*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 11)

kalamaj*ka *(zűrzavar)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 11)

kaméle*on*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 11)

Ondok*kal *(pl a nemzet Ondjai (Álmos előd Ond Kund, Tas Huba Dömötör)


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

kal*már*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 11)

márkaszer*viz *


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 11)

vízön*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 11)

tövez*tet*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 11)

tét*re*
tett*re*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 11)

repülő*só*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 12)

sótarta*lom*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

bizonyítvá*nya*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

lókö*tő *(csirkefogó,kópé)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

tőke*hal*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 12)

hal*va*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

vacso*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

rakomá*nya*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 12)

nyafogó*ja*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

jagu*ár*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 12)

ár*dé *(paprika)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 12)

dé*di* (dédszülő, nagyszülő fölött, dédnagyanya))


----------



## newguy33 (2011 Június 12)

di*vat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 12)

korcso*ma* (korcsma, kocsma)/vagy kormorán <--ezt utólag írtam hozzá


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

magasröp*tű*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

tű*filc*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

filcka*lap*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

lappan*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

góti*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 12)

kabát*ban*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 12)

rú*zsa *(rózsa)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 12)

terrakot*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

talics*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

kana*pé*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 12)

péti*só *


----------



## bariczj (2011 Június 12)

sótar*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 12)

bariczj írta:


> sótar*tó*


 Mivel ez társasjáték :

tó*ga*


----------



## Laksmi (2011 Június 12)

galagonya


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 13)

bariczj írta:


> sótar*tó*





bariczj írta:


> tó*csa*





bariczj írta:


> csalamá*dé*



Nem volt komoly hiba de egy játékos önmagára nem válaszolhat


Laksmi írta:


> galago*nya*


nyafog*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 13)

valériá*na *(macskagyökér)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 13)

Napóleo*né*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 13)

néző*pont*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 13)

pont*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 13)

babaru*ha*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 13)

hazafe*lé*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 13)

léböj*töm*


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 13)

töm*zsi*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 13)

zsigu*li*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 13)

li*án*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 13)

angol*na *(kígyó alakú hal)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 13)

na*pa* (anyós)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 13)

pago*da* (toronyszerű, többemeletes buddhista szentély)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 13)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

*ka*tona


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 13)

navigá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

tor*ma*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 14)

majorán*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

Na*ti* (Natália becézett alakja)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 14)

tivor*nya* (dőzsölés)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

nyaraló*hoz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

hoz*ni*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

taga*dó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

dó*zse*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Június 14)

zse*ton*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

kozakm írta:


> zse*ton*


 

tonha*las*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

las*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

ka*val* (fúvós hangszer)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

val*lat*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

lat*tal*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

tal*mi* (ál)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

mimik*ri*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

Rigolet*to* (Verdi operája)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 14)

rő*zse *


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

zse*lé*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

le*dér* (laza erkölcsű, mint pl a valóvilágosok)


----------



## airam (2011 Június 14)

érmel*lék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

marad mert hibázott airam
dér szótaggal kell kezdődnie


reveteg írta:


> le*dér* (laza erkölcsű, mint pl a valóvilágosok)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 14)

dérlep*te*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

teper*tő*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

tő*zeg*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

szegvá*ri*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

Ri*ma* (a Sajó egyik mellékfolyója)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 14)

matemati*ka*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 14)

maximuszka elkésett és utólag cserélte ki de így csak bajt csinált


Efi55 írta:


> Ri*ma* (a Sajó egyik mellékfolyója)





maximuszka írta:


> itt más volt





Efi55 írta:


> Ri*ma*


Matyi*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 14)

kalo*da*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 14)

da*ru*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 15)

Ruan*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 15)

dako*ta*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 15)

taka*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 15)

ró*ka*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 15)

kated*ra*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 15)

Raka*maz*


----------



## kiscsigabiga (2011 Június 15)

maz*da*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 15)

da*rab*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 15)

rabló*hús*


----------



## puttancs (2011 Június 15)

hús*bolt*


----------



## dmarika (2011 Június 15)

boltveze*tő*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 15)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## gyp007 (2011 Június 15)

kevés


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 16)

vés*nök*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

nők*kel*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 16)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

bódí*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 16)

Tópar*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 16)

Ti*sza*


----------



## milzsu (2011 Június 16)

szalag


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 16)

szaka*dár*


----------



## fransancisco (2011 Június 16)

dár*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 16)

marad mert dá-ri-dó nem jó


reveteg írta:


> szaka*dár*


----------



## fransancisco (2011 Június 16)

dár*da*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 16)

darabárurak*tár*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 16)

tár*hely*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

helytar*tó* (Uralkodót helyettesítő személy.)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

Titica*ca* ( A _Titicaca_-tó az inkák szent tava)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

Casablan*ca* (marokkói város)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 17)

cafetéri*a* (a dolgozóknak nyújtott béren kívüli juttatások gyűjtőneve)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

ilyen tömör és érthető megfogalmazást öröm olvasni


hegyipatak írta:


> cafetéri*a* (a dolgozóknak nyújtott béren kívüli juttatások gyűjtőneve)


avoká*dó* (növény,gyümölcs és zöldség)Alligátorkörte


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

dologi*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

Dö*me* (férfinév)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

meren*gő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

gő*te* (kétéltű állat)


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 17)

tele*pít*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

pit*var* (Oszlopok, nélküli tornác)v előtér


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

varro*da*


----------



## Dávid9 (2011 Június 17)

da*dog*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

dog*ma* 

(egy vallás, ideológia vagy más szerveződés megkérdőjelezhetetlen doktrínája vagy meggyőződése)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 17)

maró*di* (beteges, gyengélkedik)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 17)

diva*tos*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

Tosca*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 17)

narancs*lé*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 17)

lédús*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 17)

radiológi*a*

_/Radiológia: képalkotó diagnosztika/_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

adó*ság*
szag*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

ragado*zó*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Június 18)

zónapör*költ* (zóna=kis adag)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

költségve*tés*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

Tesse*dik* (Sámuel)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

diktá*tor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

torzsalkodás*kor *

(torzsalkodás, régi szó*: *összeszólalkozás,cívódás*)*


----------



## dmarika (2011 Június 18)

kor*ban*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

ban*da*


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 18)

dara*bol*


----------



## hallgatag (2011 Június 18)

bolhacir*kusz*


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 18)

kúsz*na*


----------



## negru (2011 Június 18)

navigál*na*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

na*hát*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

hátborzonga*tó*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

tófalu*si (*_Tófalu_ község Heves megye Füzesabonyi kistérségében)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 18)

si*lány* (gyatra, rossz minőségű)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

lánytest*vér*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

vér*pad *(emelvény ahol a kivégzést végrehajtották)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

padló*lap*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 18)

lap*ka *(esztergályos szerszám is)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

ka*lász*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 18)

László*é*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

érettsé*gi*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 18)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 18)

taka*ró*


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 18)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

fatek*nő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 19)

Kedves játékosok !
A játékhoz nem tartozó nyelvtani és egyéb vitákat töröltem.
/ezt a későbbiekben lehetőleg privátban rendezzétek, hogy
a játékosokat ne zavarják a beírkálások/

A kevésbé ismert szavak magyarázatáról: a topikindító kérte a játék bevezető leirásában.
Tehát nem akadékoskodás, ha észrevételezi az esetleges elmaradását !


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

nő*nap *


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

napra*kész*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

készru*ha*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 19)

haladat*lan* 

(fosztóképzős alak, nem halad)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

cigaret*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 19)

langusz*ta*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

rózsao*laj*
*
*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

Laj*csi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 19)

csiper*ke* (gombafaj)


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

ke*fe*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

felelőt*len*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

len*mag*


----------



## agibo (2011 Június 19)

mag*vas*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Június 19)

vasmacs*ka*


_1.- horgony_
_2.- füles nyelü, ágas végü vaseszköz_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

kaba*ré*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

ré*pa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

pana*szol*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

szolno*ki*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

kia*dó*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

góti*ka *(művészeti irányzat)


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

Kapos*vár*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

várta*lak*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

lak*rész*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

részle*tes*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

tes*sék*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

sekrestyés*sel *(sekrestye szolgálatát ellátó személy)


----------



## zutyi75 (2011 Június 19)

sel*lő*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

lő*tér*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

térfoga*ta*


----------



## vajo (2011 Június 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

Ró*ma*


----------



## vajo (2011 Június 19)

ma*dár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

dár*da*


----------



## Drucocu (2011 Június 19)

da*rab*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

rab*bi *( vallási tanító)


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 19)

remek a tájékoztatás: rövid érthető


Gipszo írta:


> rab*bi *( vallási tanító)


bi*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

árví*zi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

ziman*kó *(kutya hideg)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

kópi*a* (másolat)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

akasztófavi*rág*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

rág*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

ta*bu *( tilalom. sérthetetlenség)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

butéli*a* (Hosszú nyakú szeszes italt tartalmazó üveg.)


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 19)

ta*lán*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

Grandilkó írta:


> butéli*a* (Hosszú nyakú szeszes italt tartalmazó üveg.)


avoká*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

dó*zse* (vezető - elsősorban katonai)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

zse*bes* (zsebtolvaj (jassz ))


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Június 19)

bes*te *(gonosz, gyalázatos)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 19)

teríté*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 19)

kerí*tő *(párt ajánló inkább pénzért)*a mai tárkereső elődje
*


----------



## K.Valeria (2011 Június 19)

tőszám*név*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

név*nap*


----------



## Bbnono (2011 Június 19)

gótikus


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

maximuszka írta:


> név*nap*



napenergi*a*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 19)

Ani*kó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 19)

kó*szál *(csatangol,kóborol)


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 19)

szál*ka*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 19)

ka*bát* (felsőruházat)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm mindazoknak akik értik miként és miért kell szómagyarázatot tenni
hiszen:_*"Gyarapítani szeretnők szókincsünket, nem apasztani. ..*_


Gipszo írta:


> kó*szál *(csatangol,kóborol)





kicsinyusziii írta:


> szál*ka*





vbela64 írta:


> ka*bát* (felsőruházat)


bátra*ké *(a szerencse)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

ké*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm mindazoknak akik értik miként és miért kell szómagyarázatot tenni(ez is a játékleírás része)
hiszen:_*"Gyarapítani szeretnők szókincsünket, nem apasztani. ..
*_rő*fös* (méterárus)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 20)

fös*vény* (szűkmarkú, fukar, kapzsi)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

vén*nyel *(receptre is mondják)


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

nyel*vel* (beszél, felesel)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

velleitá*sa *(hajlandósága, törekvése)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm mindazoknak akik értik miként és miért kell szómagyarázatot tenni(ez is a játékleírás része)
hiszen:_*"Gyarapítani szeretnők szókincsünket, nem apasztani. ..*_


SarkCsilla írta:


> fös*vény* (szűkmarkú, fukar, kapzsi)





reveteg írta:


> vén*nyel *(receptre is mondják)





vbela64 írta:


> nyel*vel* (beszél, felesel)





Grandilkó írta:


> velleitá*sa *(hajlandósága, törekvése)


sa*lak *(általában a hasznos anyag nélküli rész)*emberiség salakja is lehet
*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

lakha*tó*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

tó*csa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

család*tag*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

tag*ság*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 20)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 20)

ribilli*ó* (felfordulás, zűrzavar)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

óvá*ri* (sajt)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 20)

rizibi*zi* (zöldborsós rizskása, köret)


----------



## Bbnono (2011 Június 20)

zizeg


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm mindazoknak akik értik miként és miért kell szómagyarázatot tenni
hiszen:_*"Gyarapítani szeretnők szókincsünket, nem apasztani. ..*_


maximuszka írta:


> rizibi*zi* (zöldborsós rizskása, köret)





Bbnono írta:


> zizeg


szegvá*ri*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 20)

ricot*ta * (puha olasz sajt)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 20)

taked*li *(fánkszerűség )helytelen változata innen: http://olcso-receptek.hu/desszert/takedli/


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

mángorolat*lan*

_A *mángorló* kézi hajtású gép a textiláruk hagyományos mosásánál _
_a mosás során szerzett gyűrődések kisimítására.

---
Nem emlékszem, hogy ezt a bejegyzést én ejtettem volna meg.
Emlékeim szerint: Gipszo bejegyzése volt.
Valamilyen hiba lehet a dologban.
*SarkCsilla*__
_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

lángo*som*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

sompolyog*va *(lopakodva,nesztelenül)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

vadon*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

bakaru*ha *(baka=rang-nélküli gyalogos-katona)lövész, közkatona


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

haho*ta * (harsogó nevetés)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

tagol*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 21)

vacso*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

rakon*ca* 
(A szekér alkatrésze. A kerék tengelyétől a szekér oldaláig érő 
függőleges fa rúd mely a kerék futását szabályozza.)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

cafa*tok*(cafat=rongy, foszlány ,nő: rossz-életű)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

tok*hal*


----------



## titineni (2011 Június 21)

hal*va* (keleti édesség)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

vakol*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

tara*ja*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

Jatagán (török kard)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

gáncsosko*dó *

(kicsinyes,szőrszálhasogató)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

Dó*ra*


----------



## csodakert (2011 Június 21)

ra*bol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 21)

bol*tos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

Tos*ca *(Puccini operája)(Szerintem zavaró ez a sok magyarázkodás.)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

cafatok*ba* 
(foszlányokba)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

bakelit*be*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

belepusz*tul*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

túladago*lás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

barátsá*gos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 21)

Gospogyin*ci *(vajdasági település)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

cibe*re *(levesnek nevezik ecet cukor víz)


----------



## mr.laura (2011 Június 22)

reme*te*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

tetéz*ve *(sokszorosan,ráadással )


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

vedelhetet*len* (mohón ihatatlan)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

letor*kol *(elhallgatásra bír)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

marad mert valamit elnéztek


reveteg írta:


> vedelhetet*len* (mohón ihatatlan)


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 22)

Len*ke*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

Kele*men*


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

Mene*dék*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

reveteg írta:


> Kele*men*



*Ez ide nem jó ezért marad*


alomkereso7709 írta:


> Mene*dék*


*ezért marad*


reveteg írta:


> Kele*men*


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

Men*tor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

torná*dó*


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

dó*le (*A svájci Valais ( Wallis) kantonban termesztett kiváló vörösbor.*)*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

lemond*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

zsakett*ben* (zsakett:ünnepi felsőruházat)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

ben*dő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

Dö*me* (férfi név)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

Medi*na* _(Mekka után az iszlám vallás második szent városa / Szaud Arábia)_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

na*pos*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

postako*csi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 22)

csibész*nyelv*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Június 22)

nyelvtö*rő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

rőzsehor*dó* _(rőzse - általában erdőben gyűjtött tüzifa)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

dózis*ban* (dózis:előírt mennyiségű adag vagy csak adag)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

Ban*di*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 22)

di*kó*
*/*lécvázas szerkesztésű könnyű ágy, melynek felülete Mo.-on gyékénnyel, szalmával, kukoricacsuhéval „bekötött”, azaz becsavart vagy beszőtt/


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

kó*ró*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 22)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 22)

babona


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 22)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Tinoru (2011 Június 22)

joker


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

SarkCsilla írta:


> naposcsi*be*



betonkeve*rő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

Gipszo írta:


> betonkeve*rő*


rő*fös*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

fösvénysé*ge *(anyagi javakhoz való görcsös ragaszkodása)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

gezemi*ce *(talán virág)pásztortáska
apósom a vegyes-zöldség virágcsokorra mondta.
A neten krumplis gezemice is van
aztán a csalamádét is annak nevezik
Hát akkor a leginkább vegyes zöldség
http://www.mindmegette.hu/krumplis-gezemice.recept
gezemi*ce*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 22)

celoFÁN ( csomagoló anyag)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

fan*ta*(üdítőmárka)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 22)

Tapol*ca*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 22)

Cadil*lac* (autómárka)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

Lac*z**fi *(Itt van immár a had, _Laczfi nádor_ hada,Itt kevély hadával Laczfi Endre maga)Toldi


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 22)

fizi*ka*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 22)

reveteg írta:


> zsakett*ben* (zsakett:ünnepi felsőruházat)



Vegyes hangrendű szó ezért a ragozásban mély hangrendű toldalékot kap!!!
helyesen:
*zsakettban*
... és most mondjam, hogy innen nem jó?


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 22)

kapálan*dó* (gyomos föld, amit meg kell kapálni)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

dózi*sok *(adagok)


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

megelőztél
szóval akkor új válasz:
sokko*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

lódin*gom *(Szép selymes..mondja a dal...)


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 22)

gombolyí*tó*


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 22)

gabo*na*


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

na*rancs*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 22)

Gipszo írta:


> gabo*na*


narancs
kihagy mert olyan nem magyar szó mint ranch nem kel
új szó naran*csa *ez már folytatható
naran*csa
*


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

csalogatás


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 23)

tás*ka*


----------



## kozeput (2011 Június 23)

katama*rán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Június 23)

zsa*nér*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

kozakm írta:


> zsa*nér*


NER*ben (*NER *=*Nemzeti Együttműködés Rendszer Orbán újabb szójátéka)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

Ben*kó* _(Benkó Sándor, a Benkó Dixieland Band alapítója)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

kóli*ka *(gyermekbetegség)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

kabó*ca* _(a kabócák a szipókás rovarok egyik csoportja)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

cá*fol*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 23)

fol*sav * (vitamin)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 23)

savkép*ző*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

zö*rög*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

rögvest-*re *(rögvest=azonnal)


----------



## fercho (2011 Június 23)

re*tek*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

kalamá*ris*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

Ris*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

kalapácsve*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 23)

Töhö*töm*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

tömkele*ge*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

ge*be*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

beremen*di*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

diva*tos*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

Tosca*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

Navar*ra*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

rakama*zi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

kóbor*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

gó*bé* 
_
(góbé - agyafúrt székely)_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

békepi*pa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

pati*na*


----------



## Antikbakfis (2011 Június 23)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

bőrfar*kas*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

kastély*ba*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 23)

ba*lin* (halfajta)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

lincse*lő*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

lő*lap*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 23)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

takácstanu*lóm *(takács:szövő)(lom)*Megjegyzés*: a különböző szakmáknál néha egybeírandó néha külön
akkor
ha nem jó így lehet választani
takácstanu*lóm*
takács*tól*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 23)

reveteg írta:


> takácstanu*lóm *(takács:szövő)(lom)*Megjegyzés*: a különböző szakmáknál néha egybeírandó néha külön
> akkor
> ha nem jó így lehet választani
> takácstanu*lóm*
> takács*tól*


 
Nekem megfelel a takácstanu*lóm*

lomtalanítá*sok*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 23)

_sok_szögűeitek*ért* _(Révetegnek: majd találok ki még több jelet és ragokat a szavak végére, hogy hosszabb legyen a szó)_


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

mivel provokáció hát nem reagálunk


Grandilkó írta:


> Nekem megfelel a takácstanu*lóm*
> 
> lomtalanítá*sok*


sok*ra*


----------



## aksan (2011 Június 23)

raga*dó*


----------



## dmarika (2011 Június 23)

domi*nó*


----------



## negru (2011 Június 23)

nóta*fa*


----------



## drehas (2011 Június 23)

fakanál*ba*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 23)

Bala*ton *


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 23)

Tonhalaitok*ba* _(ha már ragozni is lehet.)_


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Balerina


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

nabukodonozor


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 24)

Zor*dan* (Marco _Zordan_ faipari mérnök-designer )


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

Dan*kó *(Pista)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

kó*bor*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

borfi*ú* (a kezdőpincér legelső munkaköre, italospincér)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

unatko*zó*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 24)

Zo*rán* _Sztevanovity_ ("énekel az orrán")


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

rán*dul*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 24)

Dulcine*a* (női név, jelentése: édes)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

Alabamá*ban*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 24)

Automat*a*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

reveteg írta:


> Alabamá*ban*



bandu*kol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 24)

kolpor*tál *(terjeszt, híresztel)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

tal*mi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 24)

minisz*ter*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

terjeszte*ni*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Június 24)

Nini*ve*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 24)

veder*be* (bele a vödörbe)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

be*kap*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 24)

kap*tár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

társadal*mi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

micso*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

daruma*dár*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

dár*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

damaszku*szi *(Sziria fövárosából való)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

szi*kár* (sovány csontos inas)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 24)

kártya*vár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

vár*tán *(várta-őrség)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

tánco*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

lóku*pec *(lókereskedő) (c-cs)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

Gipszo írta:


> lóku*pec *(lókereskedő) (c-cs)


pec*kel* (kitámaszt kis valamivel pl. pecekkel)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 24)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 24)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

zsarátnok*kal *(zsarátnok hamvadó fa)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 24)

kallan*tyu *(ajtók és ablakok záró készüléke)


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2011 Június 25)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

zsar*ol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

Gipszo írta:


> kallan*tyu *(ajtók és ablakok záró készüléke)



tyúkom*mal
*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 25)

Mál*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

tarisz*nya *(pánttal vállon vagy háton hordozható kisebb-nagyobb méretű zsák, táska)


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 25)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

lóte*tű*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 25)

tűsar*kú*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

kupo*la *(Félkörnél magasabb bolthajtás egy középponti tér fölött.)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 25)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

csiper*ke *(gombafaj)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 25)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 25)

dőlede*ző *(roskatag)


----------



## vajo (2011 Június 26)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 26)

görögdin*nye*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 26)

nyerő*gép*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 26)

gépgyár*tás*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 26)

táskakészí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Június 26)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 26)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

párducmin*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 26)

takarí*tó*


----------



## bariczj (2011 Június 26)

Tó*ra*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 26)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## zoda (2011 Június 26)

tóparti


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 26)

Ti*bet*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

Betlehem*be *


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 26)

beleva*ló*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 26)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 26)

kó*ró *(általában magas, bokornagyságu fűnemű növény,csak vastagabb szára van)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 27)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

zsa*rol*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 27)

rolller*je*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

jelentékte*len*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Június 27)

len*cse*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 27)

cseresz*nye*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

nye*reg*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 27)

regge*li*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 27)

liba*máj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 27)

kame*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

radiá*tor *(fűtőtest)


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 27)

tor*ta*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 27)

talá*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 27)

lószerszá*mok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

mok*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

karó*ra *(póznára)


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 28)

lányanya


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

Gipszo írta:


> karó*ra *(póznára)



rako*dó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

Dó*zsa *(György)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

zsa*lu*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

ludaská*sa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

savanyú*ság*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 28)

salamo*ni*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

SarkCsilla írta:


> savanyú*ság*



Ságvár*ra*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 28)

rakama*zi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

ziman*kó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

kóborlo*vag*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

vagdalóz*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

Vati*kán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

kan*csal*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 28)

csal*fa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

fafara*gó*


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 28)

gólem


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

lemberdzsek*ben *


----------



## Gondiusz (2011 Június 28)

bendzsó


----------



## Gondiusz (2011 Június 28)

zsófia


----------



## Gondiusz (2011 Június 28)

fia*tal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

Gondiusz írta:


> bendzsó



dzsó*ker*


----------



## hocimama (2011 Június 28)

kertészkedik


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 28)

dik*tál*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Június 29)

tálto*sa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

sa*kál*


----------



## laara (2011 Június 29)

Kál*mán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

mandu*la*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

Lata*bár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

Barcelo*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

tor*zsa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

terpen*tin *(fenyők gyantás nedve)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

tin*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

tali*ga* (talicska)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

Gaga*rin *


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

ringas*sa *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 29)

Sala*mon* (Izrael _bölcs_ királya)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 29)

mondaniva*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

szár*ma *(nálunk-töltött káposzta)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

madárijesz*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

halandzsá*zó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

zoko*gó*


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

góti*kus*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

Kusturi*ca* _(Emir Kusturica, szerb filmrendező)_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

Cae*sar *(Julius)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

sarzsi*ja* _(sarzsi - rendfokozat, rang, beosztás)_


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

javas*lat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Június 30)

lat*ba* (latba vet)


----------



## laara (2011 Június 30)

bazili*ka*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Június 30)

kabát*gomb*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

gomb*ház*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Június 30)

házszámtáb*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Június 30)

lakóte*lep*


----------



## sebimoni74 (2011 Június 30)

lepkeház


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 1)

háztűzné*ző *_(háztűznézőbe menni - lánykérés)_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 1)

zöreje*ket*


----------



## agibo (2011 Július 1)

ket*tős*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 1)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## gyalu. (2011 Július 1)

respek*tál*


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 1)

tálal


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 1)

gyalu. írta:


> respek*tál*




tál*ban*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 2)

ban*tu*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 2)

tulajdonkép*pen*


----------



## pdzs6 (2011 Július 2)

*pen*na


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 2)

nagyotmon*dó*


----------



## doc999 (2011 Július 2)

dóri*ka*


----------



## Linda76 (2011 Július 2)

karalá*bé*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 2)

bélyeggyűjte*mény *


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 2)

men*nyi*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 2)

nyitóté*tel*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 2)

telhetet*len *


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 2)

lenmago*laj*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 2)

lajtor*ja*. /létra/


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 2)

játé*kos*


----------



## beneju (2011 Július 3)

koslat


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 3)

lát*kép*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 3)

képzeletbe*li*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 3)

liba*toll*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

tollpár*na*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 3)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 3)

óbuda*i *


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 3)

igekö*tő*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 3)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

oráku*lum*


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 3)

lumbá*gó*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 3)

gó*lem*


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

tópar*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

tize*des*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 4)

laara írta:


> gó*lem*



Lem*től *(Stanisław _Lem_-lengyel író)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

tölte*lék*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

SarkCsilla írta:


> tölte*lék*



lék*kel*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

tole*rál *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

rally*sport*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 4)

sportlö*vő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

raké*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

tanúvallo*más*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

zoko*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 4)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

biza*lom*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 4)

laara írta:


> biza*lom*



lom*ha*


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Július 4)

hazajár


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 5)

jártá*ban*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 5)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

maximuszka írta:


> bandahábo*rú*



ruha*tár*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 5)

tár*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

navigá*tor*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

torreá*dor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

dorbé*zol*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

Zoltán*nal*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

nyal*ka*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

katé*ter*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 5)

terminá*tor*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

tor*zsa*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 5)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

lóku*pec*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 5)

pec*kes *


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 5)

dőlés*szög *


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Július 5)

röhö*gő*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

gőzöl*ve*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 5)

vege*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 5)

tabel*la*


----------



## Miniboci (2011 Július 5)

la-mella


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

lakó*társ*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

társkere*ső*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

sövénykerí*tés*


----------



## mr.laura (2011 Július 6)

tespe*dő*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

dő*re*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 6)

repü*lő*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

lő*re*


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 6)

re*kesz*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 6)

készru*ha*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

hata*lom*


----------



## puttancs (2011 Július 6)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 6)

kaná*ri*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

Rigolet*to*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Július 6)

Toki*ó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

ó*da*


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Július 6)

dako*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

mió*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

tava*szi*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 6)

szi*var*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 6)

var*sa . *_(vesszőből font, öblös halfogó eszköz)_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

salamo*ni*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 6)

Nikolet*ta *


----------



## laara (2011 Július 6)

ta*lon*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

London*ból*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 7)

bol*ti*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

tisza*fa*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

fafara*gó*
_
szia! Jó Téged újra látni!_


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

Gó*bi *(sivatag)

_Szia! _


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

bikavia*dal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

dalla*mos*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

halandzsá*i*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 7)

tő*ke*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 7)

kegyeske*dik*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 7)

diktá*ló*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 7)

lófa*rok *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 7)

rok*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 8)

kato*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Július 8)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 8)

salabak*ter *(eltompult szellemű öregember)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 8)

terráriu*mot*


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 8)

mot*tó* (a tartalmi lényeget kifejező jelmondat)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 8)

tódíta*na *(tódít:lódít füllent,nagyot mond)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 9)

napo*zó*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 9)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 9)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 10)

szögbeve*rő*


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 10)

*válasz*

szögbeve*rő* - *rő*zse


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 10)

zse*lé*


----------



## Taganita (2011 Július 10)

lé-dús


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 10)

dús_virágú


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 10)

Jelentés magyarázatot kérünk
Mert különben két szó lenne pl.így növény (_Dúsvirágú_ díszalma) 
A külalaki forma is fontos ha két szó akkor szóköz kell 
Akkor pedig rossz a megfejtés
Nem két szót kell írni csak egyet
A utolsó szótag vastagítása is kell


Mirian írta:


> dús_virágú


gú*la*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 10)

fanyar. írta:


> Jelentés magyarázatot kérünk
> Mert különben két szó lenne pl.így növény (_Dúsvirágú_ díszalma)
> A külalaki forma is fontos ha két szó akkor szóköz kell
> Akkor pedig rossz a megfejtés
> ...



Hajnaltájt a munkahelyemen írtam, bocs, ha nem voltam elég figyelmes.  Jelenleg másik gépen nézegetem az oldalt, de amint ismét lesz rá lehetőség, belinkelem az oldalt ide, ahonnan leszedtem ezt a szót...vagy most rákeresek, ha sürgős. 
Megoldom 

utóirat: nos, a gugli most ezt dobta, ha jó 



 
dúsvirágú varjúháj

de lehetséges, hogy félreértelek, akkor elnézésed.


----------



## laara (2011 Július 10)

laví*roz*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

Rozgo*nyi* (Rozgony:község Szlovákiában) Rozgonyi csata1312. június 15


----------



## laara (2011 Július 11)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

móres*re* (móresre tanít )eredetét nem tudom jelentése rendre fegyelemre


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 11)

retori*ka*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 11)

katona*ság*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

ri*gó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

go*lyó* (j)


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

jó*ga*

Bocs a bakiért.


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

gatya*fék *(fenéken lecsúszás eséssel)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 11)

fekvőtá*masz*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

maszto*don *(a földtörténeti harmadkorban élt gumós fogú őselefánt)


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 12)

fanyar. írta:


> maszto*don *(a földtörténeti harmadkorban élt gumós fogú őselefánt)


 
Don*na*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 12)

napocs*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 12)

kaná*lis* (csatorna)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 12)

lis*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 13)

ta*pír* (dél amerikai állat)


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 13)

pír*kad*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 13)

kadmi*um* (elem)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

umbro*fil *(árnyékkedvelő - növény)


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Július 13)

fil*ter*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 13)

terhel*ten*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

tenge*ti*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

mérlegké*pes*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

pestisjár*vány*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

vándor*ló*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 13)

ló*fő* (a feudalizmus idején létezett társadalmi rang a székelyek között)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 13)

főzőkuk*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 14)

takar*mány*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Július 14)

Mány*ba ....*_/pl. oda utazom/_

_község Fejér megyében_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 14)

*mány*
Lehetett volna még mángorol
ba*ka* (közkatona)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 14)

kala*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 14)

postarab*ló*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 15)

lókö*tő*


----------



## agibo (2011 Július 15)

tő*kés*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 15)

késfo*ka *(az élével ellentétes oldala)


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 15)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 15)

fabu*la (* versben vagy prózában írt tanmese)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 15)

lavi*na* (hógörgeteg, hegyoldalról egyensúlyvesztés miatt leomló hótömeg)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

na*hát*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 16)

hát*só*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

sóbálván*nyá*


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 16)

nyaron


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

helyesen:nyáron


ery_ancu írta:


> nyaron


ron*tó*


----------



## minekkem (2011 Július 16)

tocsa


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

Egy ember nem válaszolhat a saját üzenetére társas játék
A tócsa hosszú ó ez itt helyesírási játék


minekkem írta:


> tocsa


csa*var*


----------



## minekkem (2011 Július 16)

varju


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

varjú hosszú(ez itt helyesírási játéknak jött létre)
juhar*fa*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 16)

fa*rönk
*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 16)

rönk*re*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 16)

reno*vál*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 16)

vállalko*zó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 16)

zoko*gó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 17)

gobe*lin *(minta után kézzel szőtt falikárpit*)
*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 17)

lin*zer*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 17)

zer*ge *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 17)

gere*ben (*gyapjú- és → rostfésülésre használt, lapát alakú, nyeles faeszköz)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 17)

benzin*ár *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 17)

ár*ra*


----------



## Madora (2011 Július 17)

ragasztó


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 17)

Nem játszhatsz egyedül


Madora írta:


> ragasztó


Tó*ni*


----------



## negru (2011 Július 18)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 18)

rava*tal*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 18)

tál*ba*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

ba*ba*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 18)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

hatás*fok*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 18)

fokbeosz*tás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 18)

Tasná*di* (Tasnád =város  Romániában, Szatmár megyében)


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 18)

differenciál*mű*


----------



## negru (2011 Július 19)

műkö*ves*


----------



## komor (2011 Július 19)

veszte*gel*


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 19)

Gell*ért*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

Nem ott szótagolják ahol elválasztják
elválasztás:Gel-
lért
szótagolás:Gell-ért


Mirian írta:


> Gel*lért*


ért*ve*


----------



## honey30 (2011 Július 19)

vese*kő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 19)

gó*ré* (csöves kukorica tárolására való építmény; vagy főnök, vezető)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

rémí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 19)

tőzi*ke *(virág )


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

kere*vet* (heverő, pamlag)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

zö*rög*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

rög*tön*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

tönköly*től*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

tölcsér*be*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

behemót*tól*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

tolltar*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

tóhátsá*gi*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

gibo*a *(óriáskígyó, vagy földrajzi hely a bibliában)_Giboa_ hegység


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

agan*csa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

csatango*lva *(csatangol: kószál)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

valóságelmé*let*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

Let*kés* (település)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

Let*kés* (település)[/quote]keskeny*re*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

remekel*ve*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

sen*ki*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

kiebrudal*ta*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

talen*tum*


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 19)

tum*ba*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

barátságta*lan*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

lan*kás*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

kas*ka *(vesszőből fonott kosár)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

kás*tu* 

/_ Jellegzetes őrségiépület, amely egyszerre volt éléskamra és jószágélelem tárolására alkalmas építmény.Több típusát használták. Legismertebb, egyben legritkább formája a módos telkeken álló emeletes kástu, amelynek egytelen autentikus példánya a szalafői Pityerszeren áll./_


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

tu*lok*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

lok*ni*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

ni*hil*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

Hildegár*dé*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

dé*vaj*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

Vaj*ta *(település)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

ta*lár*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

lár*ma*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

mara*bu*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

bulémi*ás*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

fondor*lat*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

latri*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

navigá*tor*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

torreá*dor*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

dormitóri*um* /szerzetesek hálóterme/


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

umbul*da* (valaminek a kiügyeskedése, ravaszkodással való elérése)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 19)

kacifán*tos*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

Toszká*na* (Toscana)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

nai*va*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

va*don*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 19)

don*ga*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 19)

gabo*na*


----------



## barman70 (2011 Július 19)

na*pos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 19)

pos*vány*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

vándor*ló*


----------



## Erdélyi Csiperke (2011 Július 20)

ló*ca*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Július 20)

A későbbi viták elkerülése érdekében megkérek minden kedves játékost, hogy maradjon a válaszok adásánál a topik indítója által leírtak mellett.
Tehát, az idegen eredetű vagy ritkán használt szavak rövid magyarázata.
Minden további véleményt, vitát szíveskedjetek privát levelezéssel lerendezni.
A hibás válaszokat lépjétek át, jelentsétek.
Az üzenőfelületen semmi helye a másik játékos rendreutasításának és nyelvészeti értekezéseknek.

A nem a játékhoz tartozó írást a későbbiekben is törölni fogom - külön értesítés nélkül.

Megértéseteket köszönöm.


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

Came*lot*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 20)

lot*tó*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

Tó*ni*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

Tamá*si*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

sikam*ló*


----------



## kissge (2011 Július 20)

ló*bál*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

bála*nya*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

nyava*lya* (betegség)(j)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

jakutföl*di*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

diadém*ra *(diadém:gyémántékszer,fejdísz)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 20)

rabiá*tus* /indulatos/


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 20)

re*dő*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 20)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 20)

jagu*ár*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

árcsökkenés*kor*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 21)

korti*zon *(hormon)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

zongora*húr*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 21)

húrrend*szer*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

szerfe*lett* (igen erősen teljesítve,bőven,rendkívüli módon)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 21)

Lettország*ból*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

boldo*gan*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Július 21)

Gan*ges* /folyó/


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

geszte*nye*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

nye*les*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

les*tek*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 21)

tek*nő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

nőszi*rom *(virág,írisz)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 21)

rombo*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

ló*bál*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 22)

bál*mos* 


/Erdély jellegzetes csemegéje, a juhsajtkészítéshez kapcsolódó két különböző étel neve. Az egyiknél friss édes juhsajtot lágyítanak tűzön melegítve, edényben úgy, hogy tejet, vajat vagy tejszint tesznek alá és az olvadó sajtba többnyire kevés lisztet is kevernek. A másik változat a sajtból kinyomott zsíros, vajas, ún. _fehér savó_ban megfőzött kukoricapép./


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 22)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 22)

hatal*mas*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

másálla*pot*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 22)

potmé*ter*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Július 22)

terjede*lem*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

lemberdzsek*kel*


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Július 22)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Július 22)

tamago*csi*

_/minden idők egyik legidétlenebb virtuális játéka/_


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Július 22)

csinibaba


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

barátfü*le* (tésztaféle)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 22)

le*zser*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

zser*bó* (sütemény)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 22)

bódor*gó*
*/*bódorog(ige)= cél nélkül, irányt vesztve kóborog, csavarog, kódorog. 
bódorgó= cél nélkül koborló, kódorgó, csavargó személy.
Eredet - bódor (mn) + -og(igeképző)
bódor(mn)= 
1. Régies: Bódító erejű; bodor szer. 
2. Csavargó, kóborló./


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 22)

Mi az a bódorgó ,talán kódorgó?


----------



## komor (2011 Július 23)

Efi55 írta:


> bódor*gó*
> */*bódorog(ige)= cél nélkül, irányt vesztve kóborog, csavarog, kódorog.
> bódorgó= cél nélkül koborló, kódorgó, csavargó személy.
> Eredet - bódor (mn) + -og(igeképző)
> ...


góti*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

karonü*lő* (kb. 4 hónapostó18 hónaposig baba)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 23)

lövedékál*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

ló*rum* /kártyajáték/


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 23)

rumba*tök*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

tökkelütöt*tek*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

teknővá*jó
*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

fanyar. írta:


> teknővá*jó*


 
jóváhagy*ta *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

ta*bán*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

bántalmaz*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

taka*ros*


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

rosta


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

poroszlaiildiko írta:


> rosta


érvénytelen az egymás utáni beírás

takarí*tok*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

toklász*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 23)

ra*gya* (himlőhely)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

gyakorla*ton*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 23)

tonhal*krém*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 23)

krém*por*


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

portörlő


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 23)

lődö*rög *(céltalanul kóborol)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 23)

rög*tön*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 23)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

zaba*gép*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

csiga*ház*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

termesz*vár*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

várá*rok*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

rok*ka*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

ka*pu*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

puber*tás*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

táska*fül*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

fül*ke*


----------



## manka63 (2011 Július 23)

kendőzet*len*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

lendüle*te*


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 23)

teli*vér*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 23)

vér*nász*


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 24)

nász*tánc*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

táncte*rem*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 24)

Rembrandt*nak*


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 24)

Nak*sol* ( spray )


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 24)

Szolno*kon*


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 24)

kon*voj*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 24)

Voj*tek* (vezetéknév)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

fanyar. írta:


> voj... (minek írsz ilyet?)


_/Vojtina - debreceni bábszínház_
_Vojvodina - labdarúgó csapat//_


Gipszo írta:


> Voj*tek* (vezetéknév)


 
teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2011 Július 24)

kasza*bol*


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 24)

bol*dog*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 24)

dog*ma*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 24)

ma*gyar*


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 24)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

lófa*rok*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 24)

rokkantnyugdíja*sok*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 24)

sokko*ló *


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 24)

lógatniva*ló*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 24)

remeg*ve*


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 24)

Velen*ce*


----------



## bcs2112 (2011 Július 24)

ceremóniames*ter*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 24)

terme*tem*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 24)

tempó*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 25)

zokog*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

na*szád*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

szádpal*ló* (szádfalnak való palló)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

lóvátetté*tek*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 25)

tektoni*ka

*(a földkéreg mozgásaival és azok okaival foglalkozó tudomány)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

kara*kán* 

(határozott, szókimondó, talpraesett)


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

laara írta:


> kara*kán*
> 
> (határozott, szókimondó, talpraesett)



mivel a karakán minden tekintetben megfelel a szabályleírásnak, innen folytatandó

kán*tor*

_(Ha netán valaki nem ismerné: 
Egyházközségi alkalmazott, aki istentiszteleteken és temetéseken énekel, a templomban orgonál. Régebben falun ezt a tisztséget többnyire a tanító látta el: kántortanító. )_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 25)

tor*ma* (Réveteg kedvence


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

matemati*ka*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

kaba*ré*

_1. Vidám, szatirikus jelenetekből álló műsor.
2. Nevetségesen furcsa vagy k i s s zerű jelenet, helyzet, eljárás._


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

réve*teg*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 25)

tegnape*lőtt*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

lőttbe*ton*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 25)

ton*hal*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

hal*szem*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 25)

szemte*len*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 25)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## laara (2011 Július 25)

szon*da*


----------



## baribon (2011 Július 26)

darabol


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 26)

bol*ha*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 26)

ha*bar* (ételt tejfölbe kevert liszttel sűrít)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 26)

bar*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 26)

kala*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 26)

pos*had*


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 26)

hadse*reg*


----------



## andante1 (2011 Július 26)

teknő


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Július 26)

vajo írta:


> hadse*reg*


 
reggelen*te*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 26)

terül*ne*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

neogranor*mon* (tesztelés alatt


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Július 26)

moni*tor*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 26)

Nem tesztelés alatt a szómagyarázata hanem: (gyógyászati célú termék)


kistuzok írta:


> neogranor*mon* (tesztelés alatt


mon*da*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 26)

dara*bol* (teljesen igazad van Fanyar. de mit csináljak ha forr a vérem?


----------



## laara (2011 Július 26)

bolhacir*kusz*

_1. Vásári mutatvány.
2. Felfújt, jelentéktelen ügy, dolog._


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 27)

kúsz*va* (kúszik: földhöz simulva halad előre)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 27)

laara jó szómagyarázatot talált ki a bolhacirkuszra még az átvitt értelmét is hozta
bár most éppen a finn tömeggyilkosságoknál használta azt a kifejezést egy újságíró
(Nacionalista bolhacirkusz)


hegyipatak írta:


> kúsz*va* (kúszik: földhöz simulva halad előre)


Va*hur* (a kutya neve Fekete Istvánnál)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 27)

hurkapál*ca*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 27)

cabernet (sauvignon)-*né *(legyen a folytatás kiejtés szerinti


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 27)

Nem lehet két szó

Nem kell kiemelni: ejtés szerint
hisz írásbeli játék elég ha helyesen írod
sauvignon-*é* ,sauvignon-*ba*,sauvignon-*ra*
A kötőjeles írás helyes
De csak a "cabernet" kell


Gipszo írta:


> cabernet (sauvignon)-*né *(legyen a folytatás kiejtés szerinti


caber*net*
net*tó*


----------



## aksan (2011 Július 27)

tó*csa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 27)

csa*lán*


----------



## Soze (2011 Július 27)

lán*gos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 27)

Soze írta:


> lán*gos*


gos*pel
*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 27)

pelletá*ló* /pelletet előállító, pellet - nagy nyomáson préselt szálas, rostos anyag/


----------



## gyalu. (2011 Július 27)

(_Szép selymes lódingom_, Dali pár pisztolyom. )1. lőport tartó tok, puskatöltés-tartó. 2. karabély szíja. 3. puskába való töltény
lódin*gom*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 27)

gombok*ra*


----------



## andante1 (2011 Július 27)

kóbor


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 27)

fanyar. írta:


> gombok*ra*


 


rakon*ca* (Szekér alkatrésze, a kerék tengelyétől a szekér oldaláig érő függőleges fa rúd mely a kerék futását szabályozza.)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

csa*pat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 28)

pattog*tat*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

tat*ban *(hajó tat, far)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 28)

bandi*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

ta*pír *(állat)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 28)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 28)

korta*lan*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

lany*ha* (lehet:enyhe,lassú,lusta,gyenge,)végül is egy árnyaló jelző.Fantáziadúsabb mint a király meg a durva


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 28)

hatásvadá*szat *(Valakinek túlzó módon arra törekvése, hogy hatást gyakoroljon.)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

szattyán*bőr (*csávázással kikészített és festett, finom puha borjú-, kecske- vagy juhbőr.)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 28)

bőrgyógyá*szat*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Július 28)

szatmá*ri* 

( Szatmár megye, szatmári szilvapálinka)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 28)

Efi55 írta:


> szatmá*ri*
> 
> ( Szatmár megye, szatmári szilvapálinka)


ria*nás *(gyors végső-lefolyású nyílt-jégrepedés,nagy felületű jégterületen)folyt.pl.náspángol


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 29)

náspo*lya *(mediterrán gyümölcs)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 29)

Jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Július 29)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 29)

domi*nó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

nótacso*kor*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

kormány*mű* (autóalkatrész)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

műfog*sor*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 30)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## Bartush (2011 Július 30)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

nyafog*va *(dünnyögő hangon, értelmetlenül beszél)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 30)

vará*zsol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

zsol*tár *(egyfajta verses imádság, himnusz)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

társas*ház*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

házhozszállít*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

Gipszo írta:


> házhozszállít*va*



vadonat*új*


----------



## blessgod (2011 Július 30)

újkele*tű*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

tű*hegy*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 30)

hegyte*tő*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

tető*tér*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 30)

térfé*len*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 30)

len*cse*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

cseresz*nye*


----------



## blessgod (2011 Július 30)

nyeletvizsgá*lat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 30)

latri*na *(árnyékszék)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Július 30)

natali*tás* (születési arányszám)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 31)

Tás*hoz* (Tás:kacsa neve Fekete István regényeiben)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 31)

hozzávető*leg *(megközelítőleg pontosan; körülbelül, nagyjából)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 31)

legalább*is *(a legkisebb feltételtől feljebb,minimum)


----------



## vajo (2011 Július 31)

isko*la*


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Július 31)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 31)

csi*kar*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Július 31)

karbunku*lus* (1.piros drágakő 2.ne tudd meg


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 31)

lus*ta *


----------



## kicsinyusziii (2011 Július 31)

taka*ró *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 31)

Ró*na*(Róna Viktor)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Július 31)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 31)

bein -dul


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

Dulmi*na* _(Dulmina tündérkonyhája)_


----------



## hGyopár (2011 Augusztus 1)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 1)

tor*zsa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

zsa*lu*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 1)

lu*pusz* (krónikus autoimun betegség/


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 1)

pusz*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 1)

Tamásko*dó* (nem hisz könnyen)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 1)

dó*ka *(félhosszú férfi vagy női posztókabátka)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 1)

Ka*rak* (közismert mesehős


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 1)

rak*tár*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 1)

tár*kony *(mustárszerű ételízesítő-egyenlőre ennyi


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 1)

kistuzok írta:


> tár*kony *(mustárszerű ételízesítő-egyenlőre ennyi


tárkony(fűszernövény)így a legegyszerűbb kiírni Ha több kell teszel egy linket:*tárkony
* konyhafelszere*lés*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 1)

lestyánle*vél *(ha már a fűszereknél tartunk)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 1)

vélhető*leg* (talán)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 1)

legutol*só*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 1)

sóbarlang*ban*


----------



## lizalena (2011 Augusztus 1)

bandita


----------



## lizalena (2011 Augusztus 1)

tanya


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

nya*fog*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

fogtün*dér*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

dérlep*te*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 2)

tele*fon*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

fondorla*tos*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 2)

navigá*tor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

tor*ma*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

mara*bu* (madár)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 2)

bu*sa* (hal)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

salét*rom *(kálium-nitrát)


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 2)

rom*bol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

bolhafé*szek*


----------



## dorshe (2011 Augusztus 2)

szekerce


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

okulásul:sze-ker-ce


Gipszo írta:


> bolhafé*szek*


szek*tor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

torpe*dó *(saját hajtással rendelkező, robbanófejjel ellátott fegyver)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

a torpedó leírása remek
Dó*ra*


----------



## farkasrt (2011 Augusztus 2)

Kó-szál


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

fanyar. írta:


> a torpedó leírása remek
> Dó*ra*



Ragamof*fin* (L.L.Junior dala)


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Augusztus 2)

fincsi


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

csipet*ke *(csipkedett tészta)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 2)

kenettelje*sen* (mesterkélten jól nevelt, mértéktartó magatartással)(muki úszószett becsomagolva


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

*ó*



kistuzok írta:


> kenettelje*sen* (mesterkélten jól nevelt, mértéktartó magatartással)(muki úszószett becsomagolva



sen-ki


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> sen-ki


 
ki*csi*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

Már látom mit művelt angi61 
csikorog*va*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Augusztus 2)

vazallu*sa* /vazallus - hűbéres, csatlós, alárendelt, függő helyzetben lévő személy/


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 2)

Saba*ta *(Tulajdonnév egy filmből*)*_Hé barátom_, _itt van Sabata_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 2)

tanulmá*nyi* (pl. tanulmányi ösztöndíj)


----------



## Khayeloxorn (2011 Augusztus 2)

nyi*las*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 3)

las*ka*(tészta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 3)

karalá*bé *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

bé*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 3)

Nápoly*ba*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 3)

Ba*tu* _(Batu kán - Dzsingisz kán unokája)_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 3)

SarkCsilla írta:


> tubaró*zsa*


zsanér*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 3)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 3)

tér*kép*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 3)

képrá*ma*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 3)

Madagasz*kár*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 3)

kárpó*tol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 4)

Gipszo írta:


> kérpó*tol*



_Ez nem szabálytalan bejegyzés.
__Nyilvánvaló, hogy véletlenül é-t "billentett" á helyett, amit alkalomadtán helyesbít!_

k*á*rpótol 

tolvaj*kulcs*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 4)

ha nyilvánvaló akkor legyen
De miért nem figyel?
kulcskari*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 4)

kato*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nata*sa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sala*mon*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Augusztus 4)

monda*kör*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 4)

körtánc*kor*


----------



## friendly1 (2011 Augusztus 4)

kor*társ*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 4)

társta*lan *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 4)

lángo*som*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 5)

fanyar. írta:


> lángo*som*



Sombere*ki* (Somberek - község Baranya megyében)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Augusztus 5)

kitű*nő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 5)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Augusztus 5)

rom*bol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 5)

boltosi*nas*


----------



## naden (2011 Augusztus 5)

naspolyafa


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 5)

fa*nyar *( keserű)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 5)

A fanyar íz a soha nem volt keserű
sokak szerint van fanyar illat is(olyan érdes, éles hegyi-levegő)
fanyar íze van a kökénynek(nem keserű)
fanyar íze van a kékfrankosnak(nem keserű)
a timsó is fanyar(pedig sós-savanykás)
A vad olajbogyó is fanyar
fanyar íze van a fekete áfonyának
a piros ribizlit is fanyarnak mondják
Még a birsalma is fanyar

Mindezekkel szembe az unikum nem fanyar
A tonik nem fanyar

Ha ezek után okosan meg kéne fogalmazni milyen a fanyar íz:Azt kellene mondani húzós
Talán a csatolt kép szemlélteti a legjobban a húzóst


Gipszo írta:


> fa*nyar *(keserű)


nyargal*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 6)

való*di*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 6)

dia*dal*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 6)

dalla*mos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 6)

mostan*ság* (a mostanában kényeskedő, estleg népieskedő változata)


----------



## maximuszka (2011 Augusztus 6)

Ságvá*ri *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 6)

ribacok*hoz* (ribanc:a kurva és a könnyűvérű nő régebbi neve,a mai: bevállalós)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 6)

hozzá*ad*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 6)

adven*ti* (advent egyházi ünnep*,eljövetel, *karácsony előtti 4 Vasárnap,Jézus születésének ünnepe a karácsony)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 7)

ti*tok*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 7)

tok*hal*


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 7)

halvérű


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 7)

rühes*sel*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 7)

sel*lő *(mitológiai lény)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 7)

lővé*rek *(tájrész,Sopron)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 7)

rek*tor *(felsőfokú intézmény vezetője)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 8)

tormá*val*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 8)

vallatá*sa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 8)

sa*kál* (állat)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 8)

kálvári*a - *(szó jelentése: koponyák helye)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 8)

Anasztázi*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 8)

anekdo*ta* (tréfa, rövid vicces történet)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 8)

tamásko*dik*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 8)

diktá*lom*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 8)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 9)

ragado*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 9)

zó*na *(öveztet. elhatárolható rész)


----------



## kozakm (2011 Augusztus 9)

na*gyon*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 9)

gyón*tat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 10)

Tat*rang* ( Romániában, Brassó megye egyik községe)


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 10)

ranglét*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 10)

rakod*tam*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 10)

tambu*ra* (hangszer)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 10)

ragado*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 11)

zokog*hat*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

hatvanhat*ban*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 12)

bandu*kol* (tudom ilyenkor hozzá-nemértők kolbász-t szoktak írni de az nem jó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

kollaboráci*ó *(együttműködés)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 12)

ódon*nak* (ódon nagyon régi)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

fanyar. írta:


> ódon*nak* (ódon nagyon régi)



Nák*si *(vezetéknév. Náksi Attila)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 13)

Si*on *(bibliai hegy)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 13)

on*za*

_/a pumához hasonló vadmacska/_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 13)

zava*ros*


----------



## Tinoru (2011 Augusztus 13)

ros*tos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 13)

Toshi*ba* (elektronikai készülék márka)


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 14)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 14)

tonhalfi*lé*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 15)

lé*böjt*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 15)

böjtte*len*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 15)

lenfo*nó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 15)

nó*zi *( orrocska, orr)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 15)

ziman*kó *(nagyon hideg idő*)
*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 15)

kotyo*gó* ( fecsegő, nagyszájú,de van más jelentése is)


----------



## Mirmilla (2011 Augusztus 15)

gólyafész*ek*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 16)

Mirmilla írta:


> gólyafész*ek*



gólyafé*szek

*szek*ta *(destruktív vallási alapon nyugvó közösség)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 16)

Tama*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 16)

radíroz*za*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 16)

Zamár*di* (úttörőváros a Balatonnál?)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 16)

dider*gő* (fázó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 16)

görögdin*nye*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 16)

nyeker*gő* ha nem vagyok ez áll?


----------



## ibike29 (2011 Augusztus 16)

gőzöl


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

zöldebb*re*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 17)

re*meg*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

meggyőző*en*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 17)

meggyőző*en
*energiakész*let
*letaka*ró*
csak hogy látható legyen:
e-ner-gi-a kész-let
letaka*ró
*le-ta-ka-ró
(rejtőkönyv címe illik ide)


Gipszo írta:


> meggyőző*en*


engesz*tel*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

Ági022 írta:


> *tel*efon*ál *


te-le-fo-nál

tehát marad az engesz*tel

*teljességé*ben*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 17)

Ben*kő* (Péter)


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 17)

kőkemény


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

Menyhárt*né *(Menyhártnak a neje


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 17)

némi*leg *(kissé)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

legtete*je *


----------



## Mirmilla (2011 Augusztus 17)

jegenye


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

nyerőszá*ma*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 17)

makaró*ni* (csőtészta)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nikózi*a *(Ciprus fővárosa)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 17)

a*cél*


----------



## labetha (2011 Augusztus 17)

céllövöl*de*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 17)

dekoráci*ó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 17)

ó*rák*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 17)

rákkok*tél*


----------



## labetha (2011 Augusztus 17)

tél*víz*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 17)

víztü*kör*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 18)

kör*tánc*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 18)

táncpará*dé*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 18)

dézsa(vű) (alternatív de szerintem dézsa lesz


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 18)

zsanér*hoz* (zsanér: nyílászárónál ami fordul, más néven sarokvas,diópánt,stb)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 18)

hozzászólá*sa*


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 18)

salamonpecsé*tek*

_orvosi salamonpecsét: a liliommal rokon erdei (gyógy)növény_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 18)

tektoni*ka* (földkéreg mozgásaival, azok okaival és eredményeivel foglalkozó tudomány


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 18)

katakom*ba* (földalatti üregek,járatok,a keresztények első temetkezési helyei)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 19)

baracklek*vár*


----------



## bengutti (2011 Augusztus 19)

várka*pu*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 19)

bengutti írta:


> várka*pu*


pu*ha*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Augusztus 19)

hatal*mas*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 19)

másna*pos*


----------



## ingo2 (2011 Augusztus 19)

postafi*ók*


----------



## magdizet (2011 Augusztus 19)

okkersárga


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 19)

ganajtú*ró* (bogár)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 19)

római*ak*


----------



## ingo2 (2011 Augusztus 19)

aktuá*lis*


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 19)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## devnull (2011 Augusztus 19)

*tő*szomszéd*ság*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 19)

Sághe*gyi* (pl. Sághegyi bor)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 19)

gyi*lok *(a gyilkolás eszköze)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 19)

lok*ni* (hajfürt, hajsütő vas az eszköze


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 19)

niko*tin* ( egy mérgező , illékony alkaloid , mely a dohányból származik)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 19)

tin*csem*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 19)

csempészá*ru*


----------



## hocimama (2011 Augusztus 19)

rugal*mas*


----------



## demorten (2011 Augusztus 19)

maskara



hocimama írta:


> rugal*mas*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 20)

rátar*ti *(nagyra van magával, kevélykedik)


----------



## essenbe (2011 Augusztus 20)

*ti*tok


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 20)

essenbe írta:


> *ti*tok


tok*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 20)

bandagaz*da* ( bérmunkások kisebb-nagyobb csoportjainak állandó vezetője)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 20)

dagerrotípi*a* (fotózás első kamerás megoldása - most nem jutott eszembe semmi humoros egyenlőrehttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Képrögzítési_eljárások


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 20)

aranyha*lak*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 20)

lak*musz* ( összetett növényi festék, amelyet hagyományosan sav-bázis indikátorként használnak)


----------



## laara (2011 Augusztus 20)

musz*lin*

_finom, áttetsző kelme_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 20)

linzerkari*ka* (=isler


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 20)

kacsa*láb*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 20)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 20)

lődö*rög* (lazán bulizós hangulatban mászkál


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 20)

rögtönözze*tek*


----------



## olgasz1 (2011 Augusztus 20)

teknősbéka


----------



## Oldiesmusic (2011 Augusztus 20)

ka*kas*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 21)

kas*mír*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 21)

mir*ha*


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 21)

ha*mar*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 21)

marco*na* ( úgy tudom,hogy kegyetlen , vad a jelentése)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nabuk*kó* (operaház közelében elhaladó földgázvezeték


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 21)

kóris*ta *(a kórus tagja,kórista lány kis tehetségű mellőzött)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 21)

tagadósza*vak*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Augusztus 21)

vaktá*ban *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 22)

ban*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 22)

datolyapál*ma *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 22)

mace*ra *(bosszantó,zavaró)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 22)

ragado*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 22)

Zo*li*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 22)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 22)

pe*hely*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 23)

helytar*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 23)

Torontálvásár*hely* (vajdasági helység)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 23)

hely*hó(*Hey-ho üdítő,a sajátos írással)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 23)

hórihorga*sok *(idomtalan, otromba nagy)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 23)

sok*ra*


----------



## juszan (2011 Augusztus 23)

*ra*gaszt


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 23)

juszan írta:


> liter
> 
> Csak írom magamnak és nincs aki folytassa!


Lehetőleg ne írjál magad után..

terpentin*be* ( fenyők gyantás nedve; festékhigító)


----------



## titineni (2011 Augusztus 23)

betűtí*pus*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 23)

pusmo*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 24)

Góli*át*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 24)

hegyipatak írta:


> Góli*át*


 

át*kos*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 24)

kos*bor *(bocsi_ hegyipatak_,ezt jól benéztem..


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 24)

borsófőze*lék*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 24)

lékvágó*ra*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 24)

rama*dán *iszlám ünnep


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 24)

Dan*kó* (Pista, zeneszerző,énekes)


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 25)

kó*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 25)

romanti*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 25)

kalo*da *( fából készült büntető eszköz)


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 25)

darabá*ru*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 25)

ruha*tár*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 25)

tár*ca* (pénztárca)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 25)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 26)

ban*da* (társulat)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 26)

darabok*ra*


----------



## davidlaci (2011 Augusztus 26)

ra*hát*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 26)

kérünk szómagyarázatot


davidlaci írta:


> ra*hát*


hát*ra*


----------



## jsavage72 (2011 Augusztus 26)

rafiné*ria*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 26)

jsavage72 írta:


> rafiné*ria*


Alabamá*ba*


----------



## gy_hajnalka (2011 Augusztus 26)

banántorta


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 26)

gy_hajnalka írta:


> banántorta


Tama*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 27)

ramazú*ri *(felfordulás, lármás veszekedés)


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 27)

ri*pacs* (olcsó hatásokra törekvő ,túlzóan ábrázoló)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 27)

pacs*ni *(marha része,de nálunk Vajdaságban,tornacipő is)


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ninive*i* (Bibliai hely)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ika*rusz *(a régi szép idők autóbusza)


----------



## Kofika (2011 Augusztus 28)

rusz*li* (ecetes, pácolt aptróhal)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 28)

libapim*pó *(gyógynövény)


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 28)

pótolha*tó*


----------



## bogarancs (2011 Augusztus 28)

tócsa


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 28)

csapo*dár *(hűtlen,állhatatlan,csélcsap.)


----------



## bogarancs (2011 Augusztus 28)

dár*da*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 28)

Dako*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 28)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## vajo (2011 Augusztus 28)

lat*via*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 28)

vajo írta:


> lat*via*



lat-vi-*a

*ada*gol*


----------



## reveteg. (2011 Augusztus 28)

golgo*ta* (Bibliai hely, és fogalom a szenvedésről)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 29)

tapé*ta*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 30)

tali*ga*

_*/*kétkerekű, állat vontatta jármű/_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Augusztus 30)

galago*nya *(vörös bogyókat termő tüskés cserje)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

nyakateker*ten*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

Gipszo írta:


> nyakateker*ten*



tenge*ri*


----------



## komor (2011 Augusztus 30)

riogat*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 30)

vala*ha*


----------



## komor (2011 Augusztus 30)

halálo*san*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Augusztus 30)

san*da *(bandzsa, kancsal, vagy irigy, kaján)


----------



## komor (2011 Augusztus 30)

da*mil*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

milli*ó*


----------



## komor (2011 Augusztus 30)

óvo*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

danai*da *( danaidák,a görög mitológiában Danaosz király ötven leánya)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 30)

Da*kar*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

karma*i*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 30)

idegenveze*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 30)

kistuzok írta:


> idegenveze*tő*




tökéle*tes*


----------



## komor (2011 Augusztus 31)

tes*tes*


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 31)

tes*sék*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Augusztus 31)

sekrestyé*ben*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 31)

Bendegú*za* (Bendegúz : név)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Augusztus 31)

Zamár*di*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Augusztus 31)

diótö*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 1)

rő*zse*


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

zseniál*is*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lis*ter* (Lister Pescarolo - Le Mans 24órás verseny versenyautó, csapat


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 1)

termel


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 1)

melles*leg*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 1)

légha*jó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 1)

jóakarat*tal*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

Tal*bot* (gépkocsitípus)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

botcsinál*ta* ( aki kényszerűségből olyan dolgok csinál, amihez nem ért)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 2)

talál*ka*


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

kapu*fa*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

_fa*laz*_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

stellike72 írta:


> kapu*fa*


falaz*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

nagyobbacs*ka *(Szerintem a _falaz _elfogadható.)


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Gipszo írta:


> nagyobbacs*ka *(Szerintem a _falaz _elfogadható.)


kapálgat*NA* (sztem is csak kötekszik...)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

natali*tás *(a születések számaránya)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

mondjátok a folytatást a beíró nem tudja megkérdeztem


Gipszo írta:


> natali*tás *(a születések számaránya)


táská*ban*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*ban*dita

******

bandi*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

az utolsó szótagot emeljük ki nem az elsőt (ez egy jelzés a következő emberkének)
taka*ró*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

lyukfú*ró *(falaz-pl. lázmérő)


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Róbertgi*da*! ^^


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

dako*ta*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 2)

látniva*ló*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

lovag*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

lássá*tok*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 2)

tok*lász*

_/a "cigánybúza" kalásza/_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

Lász*ló*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

lopó*tök*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

Tökkelütöt*tek *(filmcím)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 2)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## timo7 (2011 Szeptember 2)

kaszi*nó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 2)

nó*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 2)

találós*di*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 2)

Dimar*son* (márkanév)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

son*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 3)

kama*ra*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

rakoncát*lan *(féktelen, fegyelmezetlen; nehezen kordában tartható)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 3)

langalé*ta* (magas, sovány fiatal férfi)


----------



## szakalyiskola (2011 Szeptember 3)

ta*laj

*


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

laj*hár*


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 3)

hár*fa*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 3)

fakutyá*zók*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

zok*szó* (* Sírás*, zokogás hangja.,panaszt, szemrehányást, fájdalmat kifejező szó)


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 3)

szórako*zás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

zasta*va *(autómárka, a 750-es a 60-as évek közkedvelt kis fityója)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 3)

vala*gon* (valag: hátsó fertály)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

gondo*la *(díszesen faragott evezős csónak )


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 3)

lavór*ba*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 3)

Barad*la* (cseppkőbarlang


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 3)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## habanera (2011 Szeptember 4)

lomtár


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 4)

tár*kony* (fűszernövény)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 4)

konyhakész*re*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 4)

rebarba*ra* (gyógyhatású zöldség növény önálló és ízesítő is)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 4)

racionalis*ta *(okszerűen gondolkodó ember, az ésszerűség híve)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 4)

Tama*ra*


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

ravatalo*zó*


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 4)

szójá*ték*


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

lomográfi*a* (passz -> google


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

akarate*rő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 4)

yxcv írta:


> akarate*rő*


rő*fös*


----------



## yxcv (2011 Szeptember 4)

fös*vény*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 4)

vén*nyel *(vény-nyel)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nyelvel*de* (nyelvoktató intézet neve


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 4)

Dekame*ron* ( elbeszélés gyűjtemény)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

ron*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 4)

tocso*gó *(legelő, rét, folyópart vizes, süppedékes, mocsaras része)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 4)

Gomo*ra *(pillanat most nézem a googléban , megvan: napjainkra már elpusztult bibliai város


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 4)

Rakama*zi* (Rakamaz település)


----------



## motyi11 (2011 Szeptember 5)

ziman*kó*


----------



## MAYJAY (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon hideg, fagyos

kóma


----------



## motyi11 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Madagaszkár (afrikai ország)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 5)

kártya*vár*


----------



## motyi11 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Várpalota (magyar város Veszprém megyében)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 5)

Ta*lár* (ruhadarab)


----------



## Florentin (2011 Szeptember 5)

lár*va*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 5)

vala*mi*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 5)

miben*lét *(állapot , minőség, okszerű eredet)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 5)

létszükséglete*im*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nem magyar szó


Florentin írta:


> *im*port


inkább másikat választok: ím*hol *(itt mutatószó régies és választékosabb változata)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 5)

Holgers*son* (Niels Holgersson holland mesefigura - manó


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 5)

sonka*pác*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 5)

pac*ka* (tintafolt)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 6)

A paca eredetileg paca
Nincsen kicsinyítő képzős alakja ,bár a nők mindent szétbecéznek (pl: cica , cicu ,cicacicu,cicacicukácska)
paca, pacácska,packácskácska, érezzük hibás a túlzott vagy helytelen alak


Gipszo írta:


> pac*ka* (tintafolt)


kari*bi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 6)

bizomá*nyi *(Igazad van _fanyar...a_ packa az más....és ne packázz velem !!!!!)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 6)

packa főnévi alakját még nem halottam csak a ikes igéjű végződéssel: packázik 
Azt igen.
Talán nincs is packa
nyikorog*va*


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 6)

vala*hol*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 6)

hol*mi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 6)

fanyar. írta:


> hol*mi*



mizéri*a *(baj, kellemetlenség )


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 6)

akadálymentesí*tett*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

tettlege*sen*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 7)

Senkiföld*je*

_*/*bosnyák film/_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

jegesmed*ve*


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

vesepecse*nye*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

nyenye*re *(Tekerőlant népi elnevezése.)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 7)

_Rege*nye*_, a még 200 lelket sem számláló kicsiny település, a Pécset és Harkányt összekötő két út gyűrűjében


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

nyekken


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 7)

kistuzok írta:


> _Rege*nye*_, a még 200 lelket sem számláló kicsiny település, a Pécset és Harkányt összekötő két út gyűrűjében



nyeresé*ge*


----------



## KatherineYork (2011 Szeptember 7)

katakomba


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 7)

Bagamé*ri *(fagylatját maga mérő fagylaltos filmszerep


----------



## souleryn74 (2011 Szeptember 7)

rivalda


----------



## geriy9 (2011 Szeptember 7)

datolya


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 8)

geriy9 írta:


> datolya



javítha*tó
*
(hacsak nem ismerjük el a javasasszonyt. szony-szonytyolodik...de dikmán is helytelen)


----------



## NeroVonSchwarz (2011 Szeptember 8)

*tó*vidék


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 8)

dek*li* ( németből átvett szó,fedél; kartondoboz, kartonpapír)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 8)

lidércnyo*más *


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 8)

mas*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 8)

ni*csak*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 8)

csaku*gyan*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 8)

gyantapat*ron*


----------



## klayman44 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ron*da*


----------



## selia22 (2011 Szeptember 8)

dali*ás*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Szeptember 9)

áspiskí*gyó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 9)

gyógyul*tan*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 10)

tandemug*rás*

_*/*egy tapasztalt, több ezer ugrásos tandempilótával _
_vérehajtott szabadesés/_


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 11)

ráspóz*za *(ráspóval csiszolja)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 11)

Zamár*di





*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 11)

dilem*ma* (kényszerű választás két egyformán kedvező vagy kedvezőtlen lehetőség között)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 12)

mati*né *( délelőtti színház vagy mozi műsor)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 12)

némasze*rep*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 Szeptember 12)

rep*tér*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 12)

tériszony*tól*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 12)

tolha*tó*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 12)

tó*ga* (felső ruházat)


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 12)

ga*rat*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 13)

Rat*kó* (tulajdonnév)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 13)

kóceráj*ba* (elhanyagolt,szegényes épület,műhely)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 13)

babo*na* (hiedelem, tévhit)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 13)

natú*ra *(természet)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 14)

racionaliz*mus*


----------



## Talián Betti (2011 Szeptember 14)

mus*tár*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 14)

társze*kér*

_Igaerővel, fogatokkal vontatott és teherszállításra használt, fából készült, _
_négykerekű jármű.

_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 14)

kérgestek*nős*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 14)

nősténye*i*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 14)

iniciá*lé*


_/ fejezet vagy a paragrafus díszes, _
_vagy díszített első betűje /_


----------



## roxana311 (2011 Szeptember 14)

lé*böjt*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 15)

böjttá*bor*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 15)

borbo*lya* (bokor,cserje)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 15)

japán*kert*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 15)

kertépí*tő*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 15)

tőzegáfo*nya* (tudom


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 15)

nyaló*só*

_/takarmány kiegészítő/_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 16)

mi a tőzegáfonya? nem írtad oda de kéretik


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A későbbi viták elkerülése érdekében megkérek minden kedves játékost, hogy maradjon a válaszok adásánál a topik indítója által leírtak mellett.
> Tehát, az idegen eredetű vagy ritkán használt szavak rövid magyarázata.
> Minden további véleményt, vitát szíveskedjetek privát levelezéssel lerendezni.
> A hibás válaszokat lépjétek át, jelentsétek.
> ...


só*dar* (füstölt lapocka,sonka)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 16)

Dardanel*lák *(Márvány- és Egei-tengert összekötő tengerszoros)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 16)

Lak*mé* (Léo Delibes operája, nem tartozik az operairodalom legnagyobb remekművei közé


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 16)

mé*la* (szótlan elgondolkodó)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 16)

later*na *(ókori kézi lámpa ,olajos mécses)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 17)

napi*lap*


----------



## kiria (2011 Szeptember 17)

lappantyú (madár)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 17)

tyúko*di* (Tyúkod község lakója)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 17)

dina*mó*

_/forgó átalakító, amely mechanikai energiából egyenáramú villamos energiát állít elő/_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 17)

módosíta*na*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 18)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 18)

beszédté*ma*


----------



## nervy (2011 Szeptember 18)

ma*jom*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jom kip*pur* (nem írhatom két szónak mert egy fogalom így*)*(Jom kippur,zsidó vallási fogalom*)Link:*http://www.or-zse.hu/hit/jom.htm
Volt még:Jóm kippúri háború
Jom kip*pur*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 18)

purgatórium*ba *( tisztítóhely, tisztítótűz)


----------



## Berri (2011 Szeptember 18)

Bala*ton*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 18)

tonná*nyi*


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 18)

nyi*las*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 18)

laspo*nya *(növényre tippelek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 19)

nyaraló*ház*


----------



## huncili (2011 Szeptember 19)

háztar*tás*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Szeptember 19)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 20)

óvo*da*


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 20)

datu*ra* _(dísznövény: angyaltrombita)_


----------



## magdizet (2011 Szeptember 20)

ragozó


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 20)

zoológi*a* (állattan)


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Szeptember 21)

ala*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 22)

postagalambver*seny*


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

seny*ved*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 22)

ved*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 23)

reped*ve*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 23)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 23)

Kilimandzsá*ró *(hegynek a neve mint pld.: Csomolungma vagy Mount Everest


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 24)

ro*kon*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 24)

kontaktlen*cse*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 24)

csetepa*té* (verekedés, csatározás)


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Szeptember 24)

tévedÉS


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 24)

desz*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 24)

katakom*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 24)

barom*fi*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 25)

fiatalí*tás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Szeptember 25)

Táskaplá*za*

_*/*Webáruház/_


----------



## vajo (2011 Szeptember 25)

zava*ros*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Szeptember 25)

roska*tag*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 25)

taglejté*se (taglejtés:*olyan kifejező testmozgások sorozata, amely a közösség tagjai számára hírértékkel bír az egyén lelkiállapotáról, ki nem mondott *...)*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Szeptember 25)

sereghaj*tó *


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 26)

kozakm írta:


> sereghaj*tó *


tovatűn*ne*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 27)

Neme*re*
_(személynév és szél neve is: Erős, viharos, hideg, néha jeges szél - nevét a Nemere-hegységről kapta, mivel a hegy felől fúj.)_


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 27)

reze*da* /kellemes illatú kerti virág/


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 27)

Cinceri írta:


> dall*am*



ez hibás
------------


Efi55 írta:


> reze*da* /kellemes illatú kerti virág/


dalár*da*


----------



## kozakm (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dako*ta * 
/ Amerikai Egyesült Államok 39. tagállama. Az USA északi részén helyezkedik el, határos Kanadával. A 19. században a Vadnyugat részének tartották./


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 28)

taho*ma (*betűtípus)


----------



## titineni (2011 Szeptember 28)

malári*a*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

aor*ta
*_(Az emberi szervezet legnagyobb verőere, mely a szív bal kamrájából lép 
ki és ellátja az egész szervezetet oxigéndús vérrel.)_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ta*bán* (régiváros,külváros)http://mek.oszk.hu/02100/02115/html/5-284.html


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 29)

tava*szi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Szeptember 29)

szi*get*


----------



## zsuzsok67 (2011 Szeptember 29)

get*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 29)

tolóko*csi*


----------



## Drape (2011 Szeptember 29)

csi*pesz*


----------



## spike007 (2011 Szeptember 29)

pesztra


----------



## spike007 (2011 Szeptember 29)

radír


----------



## Kiskoru65 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ír-ha


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 29)

ha-lom


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 29)

spike007 írta:


> pesztra





spike007 írta:


> radír


nem találok jó folytatást ezért feljebb
radí*rom*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 29)

romta*lan* (rom nélküli vagy pedig romlatlan régies szóhasználattal


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 30)

langyo*san*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 30)

san*da *(gyanakvást, bizalmatlanságot kifejező szem, tekintet)


----------



## Efi55 (2011 Szeptember 30)

darázscsip*te*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 30)

Temes*vár*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Szeptember 30)

var*sa* (halfogó eszköz: vízbe helyezett, vesszőfonatos csapda


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Szeptember 30)

Sala*mon*


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

mon*dat*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

Dat*sun* (autó típus de már unom a dat véget)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 1)

szun*nyad*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 1)

kistuzok írta:


> szun*nyad*


nad*rág*


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 2)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## lolita10 (2011 Október 2)

*lóerő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 2)

rö*mi*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 2)

Mirin*da *(tortaszelet név


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

da*mil*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 3)

Mil*ka* (csokoládémárka)


----------



## SzBarbi (2011 Október 3)

kamatos


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

SzBarbi írta:


> kamatos


Tos*ca*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 4)

Casablan*ca* (marokkói kikötőváros)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 4)

cápa*fog*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 6)

fogla*ló* (a szerződés biztosítására adott pénzösszeg)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

lódobogás*ra*


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 6)

ravasz*di*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

Nem akkor belenyúlni, kormányos amikor az ember dolgozik hanem előtte kell észrevenni


titineni írta:


> ravasz*di*



di*vat
*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 6)

Vátka*i*

_/magyar vezetéknév/_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

Látom láttad 
Tehát nem vagy egy ónbíráskodó törlő (mint más kormányosok)

iszoga*tok*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 8)

tok*lász*

_*/*az egérárpa kalászának egy része/_


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 8)

Lász*ló*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 8)

ló*den* (szövetfajta


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 8)

den*di *(ficsúr)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 8)

Die*go* (Maradona beceneve többek közt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

gorom*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 9)

baci*lus*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 9)

Lus*tra*

_*/*község Olaszország Campania régiójában, Salerno megyében/_


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 9)

tra*fó*


----------



## zoetsa (2011 Október 9)

fó*rum*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 9)

rumba*tök*

_Latin-amerikai indián eredetű , _
_párosával használt csörgő hangszer._


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

(tött)
Mivel azzal nem lehet folytatni


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> rumba*tök*
> 
> _Latin-amerikai indián eredetű , _
> _párosával használt csörgő hangszer._


tökle*ves*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 9)

Ves*pa* (robogó márka


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 9)

pago*da*(épület)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 10)

dalár*da*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 10)

dato*lya* (ja)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 10)

janu*ár* (hónap neve


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

ár*víz*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 11)

vízválasz*tó*(jelentését csak sejtem)


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 11)

Tóbiás


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 11)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 11)

diktafon*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Október 12)

baci*lus* (pálcika formájú baktérium)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 12)

lusta*fa* (a felmosó elődje)


----------



## dodn (2011 Október 12)

falevél


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 13)

vélhető*en*


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

ennél


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 13)

wkk írta:


> en*nél*


nélkü*le*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 13)

lepényevőver*seny* (kamaszkorom meghatározó élménye


----------



## Ditke_1 (2011 Október 13)

seny*ved*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 13)

vedres*től*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 14)

töltény*tár*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 14)

tárcsa*fék*


_*/* mechanikus fékrendszer/_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 14)

fékte*len*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 14)

len*ge*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 14)

geneti*ka* (örökléstan)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 15)

kated*ra*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 15)

ra*gyás *(bőrbetegség)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 Október 15)

gyászru*ha*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 15)

határese*te*


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 16)

teremtő


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 16)

Tö*meg*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 16)

két okból sem jó kerülnbi kell az idegen szót(mamutváros,óriásváros)
Valamint nem szótaghelyes


wendykutya írta:


> megalopolisz


marad: tö*meg*


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 16)

meglé*vő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 17)

vő*fély* (fej)


----------



## szkury (2011 Október 17)

fejlődés


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 17)

szkury írta:


> fejlődés


desz*ka*


----------



## kilan (2011 Október 17)

kapu


----------



## Tinoru (2011 Október 17)

puhány


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 17)

hányta*tó*


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

tóme*der*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 18)

potty.anna de-ri-vá-lás nem jó


peti7608 írta:


> tóme*der*


Derkovits*nak*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 19)

Nak*fa*

*/*az 1993-ban függetlenné vált Eritrea hivatalos pénzneme/


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 19)

falat*ka*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 20)

kabarémű*sor*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 20)

sorveze*tőm*


----------



## titineni (2011 Október 20)

tömbösí*tő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 20)

tőze*ges*


----------



## FesterAddams (2011 Október 21)

Ges*ta *(geszta > tettek, viselt dolgok /latín szó


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 21)

ta*lány*(rejtély)


----------



## Bartuska (2011 Október 21)

lányszo*ba*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 21)

barátfü*le*


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Október 21)

Levele*ző*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 22)

zömít*ve*


----------



## Tinoru (2011 Október 22)

veze*tő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 23)

törek*vés*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 23)

vésnö*ki*


----------



## ilovespam (2011 Október 23)

kike*let*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 23)

lét*ra*


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 23)

rádi*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 Október 23)

óra*mű*


----------



## zsuska72 (2011 Október 23)

művész


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 23)

vésztörvény*szék*(gyorsított bírósági eljárás) a Habsburgok önkényuralmának egyik megfélemlítési eszköze


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 25)

székgör*gő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 25)

gőzös*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 26)

reme*te*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 26)

terem*tő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 26)

tő*ke*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 26)

keverge*tek*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 26)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 27)

jóvá*ír *( növekedést könyvel, a könyvelésben)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 27)

irdat*lan*


----------



## FelixJaeger (2011 Október 27)

lan*dol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 27)

dolmá*nyom*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 27)

nyomtala*nul*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 28)

nullá*zás*

_*/*védőföldelés/_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 28)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## antababy (2011 Október 28)

tóga


----------



## a_g_g_i_e (2011 Október 28)

galacsin


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 28)

cintá*nyér*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 28)

Nyergeste*tő*

_/878 méter magas hágó Hargita megyében/_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 28)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 29)

Tokta*mis*

_ mongol hadúr, ? – 1406_


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Október 29)

miszterek*kel* (toklászt vártam


----------



## teje25 (2011 Október 29)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 30)

bó*lé* (én meg rumot vártam)


----------



## Citrin (2011 Október 30)

lélekszakad*va*


----------



## vajo (2011 Október 30)

variáci*ó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 30)

ó*zon*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 30)

Zon*ta*

_ brazil autóversenyző_


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Október 30)

taka*ros *(csinos, rendezett külsejű)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 31)

Rostoc*ki*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Október 31)

kicsiny*lő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 31)

lő*re*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 31)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

radio


----------



## 3agergely (2011 Október 31)

sacika57 írta:


> radio



_rádi*ó* - _

Oroshá*za*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 Október 31)

zakato*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 31)

lókö*tők*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 31)

töklám*pa*


----------



## szmoni1 (2011 Október 31)

patyo*lat*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 1)

lát*szat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 1)

satra*fa*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 1)

fatá*lis*

_ Elháríthatatlan, elkerülhetetlen, végzetes_


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 1)

lis*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 1)

taní*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 1)

Tó*ra*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 1)

Rapanu*i - *köldök (világé


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 1)

ivó*lé*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 1)

lényegte*len*


----------



## Pocoknyuszi (2011 November 1)

len*ge*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 2)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 2)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 2)

akupunktú*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 2)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 2)

dina*mit*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 2)

SarkCsilla írta:


> ravasz*di*


di*ák*


----------



## Kati7576 (2011 November 2)

ák*os*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 3)

á-kos nem jó
marad:
di*ák*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 3)

ak*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 3)

navigá*tor *(járművek helyzetét meghatározza, az irányítást segíti)


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 3)

tor*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 3)

tan-díj-té-tel hibás ezért marad


Vagonbrei írta:


> tor*ta*


Tapa*jos *(folyó)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 4)

jós*nő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 4)

nőszi*rom* (botanikai szó)


----------



## Szicolenla (2011 November 4)

rom*bol*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 4)

bol*ha*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 4)

hata*lom*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 4)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 4)

tás*ka*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 4)

ka*por*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 4)

por*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 4)

3agergely írta:


> por*ta*


ta*bán* (régi városrész, külváros)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 5)

Bánpa*tak* (falu Erdélyben, ásványvízforrása híres)


----------



## Szicolenla (2011 November 5)

taktika


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 5)

kato*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 5)

na*hát*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 5)

háttér*kép*


----------



## szabo740123 (2011 November 5)

képze*let*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 6)

let*tek*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 6)

tek*nő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 6)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 6)

romboéde*res*


_*kristályalak, a hatszöges kristályrendszer feles alakja*_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 6)

respek*tál *(méltányol. tiszteletben tart)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 6)

tállya*i *( Tállya-község Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyében)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

iga*zi*


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

zigó*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

tapa*dó*


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 7)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 7)

kalo*da*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 7)

dará*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 7)

lókö*tő *(lótolvaj,vagy-csibész, csínytevő, csirkefogó)


----------



## lilizsu (2011 November 7)

tőszám*név*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 8)

névkár*tya *(ta)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 8)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 8)

zsarátno*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 8)

ka*kas*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 8)

kaska*vál *(kecsketejből készült, enyhén csípős ízű gyúrt sajt)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 8)

válla*lat*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 8)

lat*ban*

_/sokat nyom a latban= nagy jelentőségű/_


----------



## minoka (2011 November 8)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 8)

taka*ró*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 8)

rósejb*ni *(hasáb- vagy szalmaburgonya népies neve)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 8)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## csemica (2011 November 8)

ta*tu*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 9)

tubá*kol*(dohányport orrán felszív(burnót),a jóleső tüsszentés végett)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 9)

tő*ke*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

kere*vet*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 9)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

zö*rög*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 9)

rögzí*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

Titika*ka* _(tó Peru és Bolivia határán)_


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 9)

kapucsen*gő*


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 9)

gő*te*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

te*ve*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

vede*li* (mohón issza)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 9)

lihe*gő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 9)

vehemen*sek* (vehemens=indulatos)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

sekrestyé*be*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 9)

betegszo*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 9)

babo*na*


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

napocs*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 10)

kanya*ró* (piros kiütésekkel járó járványos gyermekbetegség)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 10)

rózsahim*lő (* más néven rubeola, gyermekkori fertőző betegségek egyike)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

lő*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 10)

remek*mű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

műér*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 10)

tőkepia*ci*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 10)

citadel*la* (fellegvár)


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

lagú*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 10)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 10)

betyárcsár*da*


----------



## donez_94 (2011 November 10)

darálda


----------



## suicidal13 (2011 November 10)

damaszkusz


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 10)

kusztárterme*lés* (háziiparszerűen, piacra történő kisárutermelés)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 11)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

Diktá*tor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 11)

tor*ma*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 11)

mahagó*ni*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 11)

Ninocs*ka* (vígjáték)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

kama*ra*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 11)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 11)

to*kány*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 11)

kán*kán *(feslett francia tánc


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 11)

Kántor*né*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 12)

nm volt egy tigris okos válasz a nél-kü-le


Gipszo írta:


> Kántor*né*


né*ma*


----------



## tigris00 (2011 November 12)

*ma*dár


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 12)

dár*da*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 12)

da*ra*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 12)

ragadó*zó*


----------



## tozi1 (2011 November 12)

*zó*naidő


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 12)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 12)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## Kati7576 (2011 November 12)

*Vő*fély


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 12)

Kati7576 írta:


> vő*fély*


fej*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 13)

tivor*nya *(dőzsölés)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

nyavalyatö*rés*(epilepszia)


----------



## Elienn (2011 November 13)

restaurá*tor*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

tor*ka*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 13)

kaba*la*


----------



## rebenci (2011 November 13)

*la*kás


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

rebenci írta:


> *la*kás


kas*pó*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 13)

poko*li*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

lili*om*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 13)

om*ron*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

rongál*va*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 13)

varázs*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 13)

lobo*gó*


----------



## Mary70 (2011 November 13)

gótikus


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 13)

kus*had *( lapul,lapít,megbújik)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

hade*rő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 14)

rő*zse
*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 14)

SarkCsilla írta:


> rő*zse
> *



zse*ton*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

Ton*ga* (szigetállam)


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 14)

galago*nya*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 14)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 14)

gorom*ba*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 14)

baran*gol*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 14)

innen mert a "l"és az "Ly" nem ugyanaz az a "j" a"Ly" pótlása
(cserélhetősége)


SarkCsilla írta:


> baran*gol*


gólvonal*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 15)

rava*tal*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 15)

tal*mi* _(ál, mesterkélt)_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 15)

Mi*hály* (j)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 16)

Hajnal*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 16)

kalan*dor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 16)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 16)

lóvátet*tek*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 16)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 16)

kan-ka-lin nem jó


Vagonbrei írta:


> teknősbé*ka*


kato*na*


----------



## Inci85 (2011 November 16)

na*pos*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 16)

pos*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 16)

tapin*tás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 16)

tas*mán*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 16)

man*csa*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 16)

csavarhú*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

Zó*la *(Émile Zóla)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

laka*tos*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

tósz*tot *(köszöntőt)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

Totten*ham*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 17)

hamvasz*tó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## advertigo (2011 November 17)

tivor*nya*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 17)

nyakasko*dó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

domi*nó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 17)

nóta*szó*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 November 17)

szókira*kó* /legjobb játék, nagyon szeretem


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 17)

ko*ma* (a haver régi megfelelője)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 18)

mata*dor*


----------



## titineni (2011 November 19)

dor*kó* (tornacipő)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 19)

kóvály*gó* (céltalanul bolyongó)


----------



## clemsoda (2011 November 19)

*gó*lyatá*bor*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 20)

clemsoda írta:


> *gó*lyatá*bor*


bor*gőz*


----------



## titineni (2011 November 20)

gőzfür*dő*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 20)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 20)

Jaka*bom*


----------



## Vira000 (2011 November 20)

bom*lás*


----------



## ildicsek (2011 November 20)

laskagomba


----------



## lolita10 (2011 November 20)

barátos*nő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

nőegylete*i*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

i*ma*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

mai*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

raké*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

ta*lán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 21)

lán*gol*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

gólbí*ró*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 21)

Ró*ma*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 21)

maka*dám* (útburkolat)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 22)

dám*vad*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

vador*zó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 22)

liturgi*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 22)

autóelem


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 22)

Lember*gi* (Lviv)


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 22)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

tamáskod*va* (hitetlenkedve)


----------



## kozeput (2011 November 23)

va*ku*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 23)

kutyaszorí*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

tópar*ti*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 23)

tize*des*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

(ne írjatok des végűt)despota=kényúr, zsarnok.Ne kényszerítsetek idegen szavakra a folytatásnál
despo*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 23)

_(Rendben.)_

taviró*zsa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 23)

zsa*bó *(Mellfodor - női ruhának, blúznak, férfiingnek a mellrészre varrt fodros dísze)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 23)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 23)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 23)

szol-mi-zál nem jó


hegyipatak írta:


> tagadó*szó*


szókapcsola*tok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

tok*hal*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

hallat*lan*


----------



## szamoca75 (2011 November 24)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

nyúlvá*nya*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

nya*kas*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 24)

kastély*ban*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

Ban*tu*(nemzetiség)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 24)

tu*ba*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 24)

batá*ta* (növény)(Édesburgonya)


----------



## Yurie-chan (2011 November 26)

taka*ró*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 26)

Róber*té*


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 November 26)

té*ma*


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 26)

ma*nó*


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 November 26)

nóga*tás*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 November 26)

Tás*nak* (kacsa)


----------



## запрещенный (2011 November 26)

nyakrava*ló*


----------



## terrateri (2011 November 26)

ló*rum* (kártyajáték


----------



## запрещенный (2011 November 26)

rumba*tök*


----------



## negru (2011 November 27)

töklám*pa*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 27)

pako*ló*


----------



## titineni (2011 November 27)

lóte*tű*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 27)

tűrőképessé*ge*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 November 27)

geometri*a*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 28)

alapta*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 28)

langalé*ta *(magas ember)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 28)

taka*ros*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 28)

ros*ta *(szita)


----------



## pillangofa (2011 November 28)

tapétakés


----------



## hallgatag (2011 November 28)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

dö*rög*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 29)

rögesz*me*

_(Hová tűnt Fanyar-Réveteg?)_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 29)

SarkCsilla írta:


> rögesz*me*



mene*tes*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 November 29)

tes*tes*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 29)

tesséke*lő*


----------



## coal56 (2011 November 29)

lő*tér*


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

tér*ni*


----------



## bpetrus (2011 November 29)

niko*tin*


----------



## komor (2011 November 29)

tinó*ru*(gomba)


----------



## Tinoru (2011 November 29)

rudazat


----------



## komor (2011 November 30)

Zat*hoz*(Zat Knight) vagy zat zenekar


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

hoz*zá*


----------



## ofanyar (2011 November 30)

zápore*ső*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 November 30)

sö*tét*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 30)

téthelyzet*ben*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 November 30)

bennfen*tes* (beavatott)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 30)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 30)

tiha*nyi*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 30)

Gipszo írta:


> tiha*nyi*


 
nyi*las *


----------



## komor (2011 November 30)

las*ka*


----------



## vajo (2011 November 30)

karam*bol*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 November 30)

bolse*vik*


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

viktoriánu*sok*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 1)

sokszoro*sa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 1)

salét*rom* (kristályos nátrium)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 1)

rombo*ló*


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

lóimitá*tor*


----------



## j0in3r (2011 December 1)

torpe*dó*


----------



## komor (2011 December 1)

domi*nó*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 1)

Nóni*usz* (1. lófajta: franciáktól osztrák kéz lopta a mezőhegyesi fajta ősapját 2. leolvasási pontosságot növelő skálaelrendezés


----------



## Mile (2011 December 1)

usz*kár*


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

kárbecs*lő*


----------



## Nritus (2011 December 2)

lődörög


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

rög*tön*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

Za*bál*


----------



## negru (2011 December 2)

bal*kon*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

konferenci*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

atomkísér*let*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

Let*kés *(község)


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

kés*nyél*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 2)

nyélbe*üt*


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

ütkö*ző*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## puttancs (2011 December 2)

gőgicsél*ne*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 2)

nebu*ló*


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Irfan Von Iphone (2011 December 2)

re*ked*


----------



## komor (2011 December 2)

Kedd*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 2)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

ramazú*ri *(felfordulás)


----------



## puttancs (2011 December 3)

rioga*tás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 3)

táska*dísz*


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

diszkoszve*tő*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 3)

tőmondat*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 3)

ban*tu* (afrikai népcsoport)


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

tu*ba*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 3)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

kombi*né *(fehérnemű,már nem ismerik a lányok)


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 3)

német


----------



## komor (2011 December 3)

metszé*se*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

Innen....


komor írta:


> metszé*se*



sehonna*i*


----------



## hallgatag (2011 December 4)

ivó*lé*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

légi*ós*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 4)

ostyasze*let*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 4)

Mile írta:


> ostyasze*let*



létfontossá*gú*


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 4)

gú*la*


----------



## komor (2011 December 4)

ladik*ja*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 5)

jávor*fa*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

favá*gó*


----------



## komor (2011 December 5)

golyófo*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

góti*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 5)

kakasko*dó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

dorom*bol*


----------



## komor (2011 December 5)

Bolvá*ry (*_Bolváry_ Géza)


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 5)

Ri*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 5)

labirin*tus*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 5)

tus*kó*


----------



## komor (2011 December 6)

kó*ma*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

magisz*ter*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

terjesz*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

tibe*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

tino*ru*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

ruháza*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 6)

mihasz*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

Navar*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 6)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

rigolya (ly = j)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 6)

Janicsárok*ban*


----------



## watermelon09 (2011 December 6)

bandu*kol*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 7)

kollektí*va *(munkaközösség)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

vadonat*új*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 7)

újjáépí*tő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

tömö*rít*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 7)

rit*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 7)

fűvészkert*be*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

betűve*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 7)

tömegnöve*lő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 7)

lődom*bi*


----------



## hun005 (2011 December 7)

birizgálja


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 7)

Jamai*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 7)

Ka*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 7)

fanyar. írta:


> Ka*ta*



találom*ra*


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

rakodó


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 8)

domi*nó*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 8)

nóni*usz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

usz*kár*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 8)

kártalanít*va*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 8)

valaho*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

vala*ki*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 8)

kimo*nó *(japán nemzeti viselet)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

nóga*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 8)

SarkCsilla írta:


> nóga*tó*


 
tótumfaktu*ma* (valakinek a jobbkeze, mindenese)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 8)

maná*ti *(lamantín


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 9)

tirá*da* (1.szóáradat,ömlengés,teletűzdelt dagályos beszéd, 2.hosszú, szenvedélyes színpadi monológ-színműben)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 9)

dako*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 9)

ta*nya*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 December 9)

nyaló*só*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 December 9)

sótar*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 9)

tovatű*nik*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 9)

nikkela*cél*


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

céltáb*la*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 9)

lavi*na *


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

napalmbom*ba*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

bakaruhá*ban*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 10)

bandu*kol *(lassan, tétovázva megy)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

kollaborán*sok *(ellenséges hatalommal együttműködők)


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 10)

sokfé*le*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 10)

lelemé*nyes *(találékony,ötletes szellemes)


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 11)

nyes*tem* ? /ragozott alak?


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 11)

Tökéletes és még van más is de innen folytatjuk


kistuzok írta:


> nyes*tem* ? /ragozott alak?


tempe*ra *(vízből, olajból és kötőanyagból (tojássárgájájából, méz,kazein) készült festék


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 11)

ramazú*ri* (felfordulás, lármás veszekedés)


----------



## vajo (2011 December 11)

rio*gat*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 12)

gát*őr*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 12)

őr*nagy*


----------



## petukov (2011 December 12)

*nagy*mama


----------



## vajo (2011 December 12)

ma*gyar*


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 December 12)

gyar*mat*


----------



## vajo (2011 December 12)

matri*ca*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 12)

csapo*dár*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

Dar*vas* (pld.: Darvas Iván - színész


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

Vasas


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 13)

kistuzok írta:


> Dar*vas* (pld.: Darvas Iván - színész


 
vasgyú*ró*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 13)

kitörölte ki a jó megoldást?


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 December 13)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 13)

lő*re* (rossz savanyú bor)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

reme*kel*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 14)

kelle*ti* (pl. magát)


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 14)

tize*des*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 14)

beebeus írta:


> tize*des*


 
a destruktív sajnos nem folytatható*

Dessew*ffy*

_(Dessewffy Arisztid* - *honvéd vezérőrnagy, az aradi vértanúk egyike)_

folytatás *fi*-vel
*ív*papír ? - kérdi egy kormányos

kedves Kormányos!
Javíts ki, ha tévedek, de én úgy tanultam, hogy a destruktív utolsó szótagja *tív*,
*ív*-vel magam is találtam volna folytatást.


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

figu*ra*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 14)

Ra*ma*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 14)

Mazur*ka* (lassú ¾-es ütemű, lengyel eredetű tánc)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 14)

Ka*mil* (keresztnév)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 14)

millió*nyi*


----------



## asecret (2011 December 14)

nyikorog


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 December 15)

Rog*la*

_/márkanév/_


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 15)

la*pít*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

pit*var*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

Var*só*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 16)

Sóbál*vány*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

ván*dor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

dorbé*zol*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

Zol*tán*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

tánto*rít*


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 December 16)

rí*tus *(latinul ritus, "ceremónia, vallásos szertartás")


----------



## pasztorjudit (2011 December 16)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 16)

dő*zsöl* / a rítus sztem ki fog derülni hogy nem jó


----------



## vajo (2011 December 18)

SarkCsilla írta:


> tánto*rít*


 
rit*kán* **


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 18)

kán*tál* (monoton,erős ,énekhangon beszél,énekel)a karácsonyi vallásos énekek is (gyermekek)


----------



## StirringRuby (2011 December 19)

tált*os*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 19)

Tos*ca*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

Casablan*ca*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 19)

Casano*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

vacso*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 19)

radiká*lis*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

rozso*mák*


----------



## vajo (2011 December 20)

máktor*ta*


----------



## paxpaxer (2011 December 20)

tall*ér*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

vajo írta:


> máktor*ta*



(tal-lér)

taka*ró*


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

rovát*káz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

Káz*mér*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 21)

mértéktar*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 21)

tódí*tó *(nagyot-mondó)


----------



## Mile (2011 December 21)

tóme*der*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 22)

derme*dő*


----------



## Lukacsd (2011 December 22)

dő*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

repü*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 22)

lő*por*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

porol*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 22)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 22)

dik*tál*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 22)

táltospari*pa*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 22)

panorá*ma* (kilátás, körkép)


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 23)

maki*ta* márkanév)


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

takarító*nő*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 23)

növő*ben*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 23)

benzin*ár*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 23)

áresés*kor*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 24)

kormo*rán*


----------



## vajo (2011 December 24)

rángat*ja*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 24)

Jani*csár* (oszmán-török gyalogos zsoldoskatona)


----------



## Mile (2011 December 24)

Csárdáskirály*nő*


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 December 24)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 24)

ló*rum* (kártyajáték)


----------



## janus45j (2011 December 24)

rumba


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

barom*fi* (az a mirelit-csirke ami még tollas)


----------



## vajo (2011 December 25)

fias*tyúk*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 25)

tyúk*ól*


----------



## Gipszo (2011 December 26)

olva*só*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 26)

Solo*mon*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 27)

montíroz*za* (összeállítja, szereli, bekeretezi....)


----------



## Geraldine1975 (2011 December 27)

zamat


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 27)

matró*na* /tiszteletre méltó idős hölgy vagy családanya


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 28)

napalm*ja* (napalm=gyújtóbombában használt magas hőfokon égő kocsonyásított szörnyű vegyi anyag )


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 29)

jani*csár* (gyalogos katona a régi török hadseregben)


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 29)

csárdás*né*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 29)

Grandilkó írta:


> csárdás*né*


németó*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 December 30)

rafinál*tan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2011 December 30)

tanszervá*sár*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 30)

sárgari*gó*


----------



## Helguera (2011 December 30)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 30)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## rog70 (2011 December 30)

Ana*lóg*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 30)

lóg*va*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 30)

vala*hol*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 31)

holna*pi*


----------



## Mile (2011 December 31)

piá*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 31)

lassu*ló*


----------



## kasmat (2011 December 31)

lópat*kó*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 December 31)

kótyagoss*ra*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 1)

rava*tal*


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 1)

tal*pal*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 1)

pallas


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 1)

las*san*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 1)

Sándor*ka*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 1)

kazama*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 2)

tapinta*tok*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 2)

tok*hal*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 2)

halmo*zás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 3)

zász*pa *(növény)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 3)

pakolás*hoz* ( hozó nem jó)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 3)

hozzájáru*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 4)

lás*sad*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

Sadler-imo*la *(vagy budai imola - növényfaj, nevét Sadler Józsefről kapta)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 4)

lakatlan*ban*


----------



## Loreen (2012 Január 4)

bankár


----------



## emese6 (2012 Január 4)

kártya


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 4)

Tya*hun* (Csilla - táncos, oktató, drámaszakértő, hajlékonyakrobata)


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

Hungaroring


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 4)

antal60 írta:


> ringló



logi*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

kata*pult*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 5)

pultrúzió (eljárás, melynek során szálerősítő anyagokat hőre keményedő gyantával impregnálnak)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

óbéga*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 5)

tógaz*da*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 5)

dalos*könyv*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 5)

könyvcseme*ge*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 5)

gerelyhají*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 6)

topo*gó* (étel)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 6)

gó*ré *(1. főnök, vezér; 2. csöves kukorica tárolására és szárítására használt lécezett építmény)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 6)

ré*busz* (rejtvény,talány)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 6)

busztrofe*don* (ősi írás, amelynek sorait felváltva jobbról balra, majd balról jobbra kell olvasni)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 7)

annyira magyartalan volt amit írtál bár létezik, de inkább tudományos szakszó
A busz köznyelvi szó


csak magyart írta:


> ré*busz* (rejtvény,talány)


buszvá*ró*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 7)

rovási*rás*


----------



## zelcsi (2012 Január 7)

ráspoly


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 7)

Poly*va* (virág )


----------



## zelcsi (2012 Január 7)

vadász


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 8)

Daska*los* („a tanító”)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 9)

remekül le lett bénítva zelcsi miatt


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 10)

vajo írta:


> Poly*va* (virág )


varázspál*ca (*cap-*lat* nem jófolytatni)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 10)

ca*kó* (a gólya régi magyar neve)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

kó*bor*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 11)

bor*gőz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

gőzha*jó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 11)

jó*nás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

náspá*gol*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 12)

gól*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 12)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 12)

Lőve*i* /~Klára gimnázium Pécs


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 12)

iszogat*na*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 12)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 12)

ágytám*la*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Január 14)

laboratóriu*mi*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 14)

miben*lét*


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

létezés


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

fanyar. írta:


> miben*lét*


 
léte*lem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 15)

Lemhé*nyi *(Réka - vágó, filmalkotó)


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 15)

nyi*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 16)

lássá*tok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

tok*hal*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 16)

hallo*más*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2012 Január 16)

másálla*pot*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 16)

potmé*ter* (potenciométer,hangerő-szabályozó)


----------



## totomano (2012 Január 16)

termék


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 16)

Mek*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

kaka*du*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 16)

du*ci*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

citadel*la*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 16)

La*dó* (Ladó Gyula Lajos)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 16)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 16)

zsa*bó* (ruhadarab)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 16)

bóko*lás*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 17)

Lász*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 17)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 17)

bandéri*um (* Károly Róbert által kialakított hadsereg szervezési forma.)


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 17)

um*szki *( Újpesti Két Tanítási Nyelvű Műszaki Szakközépiskola )


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 17)

kira*kat*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 17)

kat*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

langal*ló* (kenyérlángos)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

lónevel*de*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

devi*za *(pénzhelyettesítő eszköz)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

zakatol*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

vala*mi*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

mikulásvi*rág*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

sutto*gó*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

gólya*bál*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Január 17)

bál*na*


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 17)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 18)

be*kecs* (rövid, zsinóros szőrme kabát)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

kecs*ke*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

keve*reg*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

regge*li*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

liliputi


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

kertvá*ros*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

roskado*zó*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2012 Január 18)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 18)

költsé*ge*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 18)

gezemi*ce* /lángos, pásztortáska növény


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 18)

ceremoni*a*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 18)

ara*bus* (lófajta)


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 18)

busko*mor*


----------



## nagymami2007 (2012 Január 18)

mormota


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 19)

takaród*zás*(mint Viktor, hogy nem jól értik)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

Zasta*va* _(szerbiai autómárka és az azt gyártó cég Kragujevacban)_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 19)

Va*kar*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

karhata*lom*


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 19)

lom*tár*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

társada*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 19)

lom*ha *(lassú, nehézkes mozgású)


----------



## Mile (2012 Január 19)

haszonle*ső*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

sörö*ző*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 20)

zömítő*gép*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

gépmes*ter*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 20)

terhe*lés *(les)


----------



## Mézes Céh (2012 Január 22)

lesből


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

böl*lér* (hentes vagy aki disznót vág és trancsíroz)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 22)

Ler*dal* (márkanév: Lerdal csillár)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 22)

dalno*kok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 24)

kok*tél*


----------



## Dici1128 (2012 Január 24)

tél*vég*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 24)

végfelhaszná*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 24)

lódara*zsa*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

zsa*bó* (blúz, ing mellrészére varrt fodros dísz


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 25)

boró*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 25)

kaméle*on*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 25)

Ontario*ban* /Ontario - tartomány Kanada délkeleti részén/


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

bandu*kol*


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Január 25)

kol*bász*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 26)

Bász*ra* (dél-iraki kikötőváros)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

ravio*li* (házi főtt tészta


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 27)

limuzinjá*ból*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 27)

boltoza*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 28)

tapasz*tás*


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

tás*ka*


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 29)

ka*lap*


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 29)

ter*met*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 29)

g.andy írta:


> ka*lap*



lappan*gó* (például: lappangó betegség) (észrevétlenül, de sejthetően jelen van)


----------



## vajo (2012 Január 29)

góti*ka*


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

ka*kas*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 29)

kas*pó*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 29)

pó*kot*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 29)

kotko*da *(rajzfilmfigura neve)


----------



## czandi71 (2012 Január 29)

dara


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 29)

Ramó*na*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Január 29)

navigá*ló*


----------



## Habpamacska (2012 Január 29)

lópatkó


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kókuszkoc*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 30)

ka*rát*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 30)

rat*tan* (őserdőben növő, tömör, liánszerű kúszónövény)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

*tan*terem*be*


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

beolvas


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

vasko*ri*


----------



## Alpesz (2012 Január 31)

rianás


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

náspágo*ló*


----------



## BuczkóMari (2012 Január 31)

lószerszám


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 31)

Kapa*rás*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Január 31)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Január 31)

zokog*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 1)

fanyar. írta:


> zokog*na*



na*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 1)

postalá*da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 3)

daga*dó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 4)

do-mi*nó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 4)

nó*va *(A nóva a kataklizmikus változócsillagok egyik fajtája.)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 4)

valós


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 5)

Lós*ka* (vezetéknév )


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 5)

kamil*la*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 5)

la*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 5)

Az Aariella két üzenetéből a #8912 felesleges
posvány*ban*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 5)

bandu*kol*


----------



## g.andy (2012 Február 6)

kol*basz* (ekezettel! )


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 6)

Bas*ta (*Giorgio _Basta)_


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

taní*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 6)

tóma*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 6)

lom*ha* (lassú, nehézkes mozgás)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

hasonló


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 7)

lo*vag*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 7)

vag*dal*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 7)

dalcso*kor*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

korhatár

_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"_Mária Sándor


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 7)

tárcsa*fék*


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

fék-táv


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

távhőmérő



_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 7)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Február 7)

lángró*zsa*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 7)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 7)

bó*ra *(szélfajta)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 7)

Grandilkó írta:


> bó*ra *(szélfajta)


 
rakéta



_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 7)

tanonci*dő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

dő*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 8)

re*meg*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

megvet*te*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

teherté*tel*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 8)

teljesítmény*bér*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 8)

bérkomman*dó* (politika ez is)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

dokumentál





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## sessen (2012 Február 8)

tálal*ás*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

sessen írta:


> tálal*ás*


 
tálalás


lássalak





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

lakmároz-tam


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

támponthely

)



_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 8)

Ilyen szó nincs... támpont és hely


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

oke..tampontartó





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

tó*ga*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

fanyar. írta:


> tó*ga*


 
ga*lád*






_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

lad szótaggal nem tudok talán nincs is?


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

Aariella írta:


> ga*lád*


Mégiscsak találtam:Lad*ba *(Lad kisközség a Barcsi kistérségben.*)
*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

babo*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

nyara*ló*


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 9)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 9)

rokkantsá*gi*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

Gizella


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 9)

la*tor*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 9)

tor*nász*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

Tomizsu írta:


> tor*nász*


ez egyszerre ment..

násznép


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 9)

Tomizsu írta:


> tor*nász*



nászéjsza*ka*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 9)

katama*rán*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

rángat*ni*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 9)

nini*ve*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 9)

veseve*lő *


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 9)

lő*tér*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 9)

térfoga*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 9)

taka*ró*


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 10)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

lyukfurrógép


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

műhelyti*tok*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

tok*mány*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

mángor*ló*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

lódi*tó*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

tóváro*si*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

siká*tor*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

tor*ma*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

mara*ton*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

ton*hal*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

halfi*lé*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

lé*dús*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

dúshaj*tő*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 10)

Aariella írta:


> dúshaj*tő*


 

ez nem egy szó...


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

dúslako*dik=új magyar szo..*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

dúslakodik-bővelkedik(nem új szó 

diktá*tor*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

torko*lat*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

látható*an*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

anna*bál*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

Anna-bál -külön írjuk


Gipszo írta:


> látható*an*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

antar*tisz*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

tiszteletremél*tó *(egybe és különírva is helyes)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

Tinó*di *(a lantos


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

di*vat*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

korha*tár*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

társadal*mi*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

minia*tür*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

türtőzte*ti* (fékezi,nyugtatja)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

titu*lus*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

lusta*fa*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

falu*si*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

siva*tag*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

tagsá*gi*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

Gí*mes *(más írásmóddal Ghymes, község Szlovákiában)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

mes*ter*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

terráriu*ma*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

ma*kacs*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

kacs*ka *(azt hiszem a jelentése görbe)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

kaná*ri*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

riada*lom*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

lomta*lan*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

Landi*ni *(traktor márka)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

niko*tin*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

tin*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 10)

Ta*más*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

másálla*pot*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

potro*hon*..kicsit sántit.


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

honfogla*ló*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 10)

rokkendroll*ra

http://www.google.rs/search?q=rokke...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

radi*ó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

óvodá*ba*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

bará*tom*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

tombo*la*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

lakada*lom*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

lom*tár*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

társa*im*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

imbolyog*va*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 11)

varázs*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 11)

lózun*got* (lózung=fizetés,bevétel,felirat,jelszó, cifrálkodás)akadémiai szótári jelentés


----------



## Vhicuska (2012 Február 11)

kó-ros


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

fanyar. írta:


> lózun*got* (lózung=fizetés,bevétel,felirat,jelszó, cifrálkodás)akadémiai szótári jelentés


 got*csi*...(gotcsi.com)..Amerikai csontkovácsok honlapja,sportszakemberek stb.

fanyar kedves! most nem tudok mást .


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

csiga*vér *(Aariella,pl.a gótbetű


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

vérszi*vó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

vóká*nyi *(Vókány,vagy Vokány település Baranya megyében)http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baranya_megyehttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baranya_megye


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

nyivá*kol*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

koldus*bot*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 11)

bot*lás*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

lás*sál*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 11)

sálköté*si*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

sike*res*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

respek*tál* (tiszteletben tart)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

tál*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

kalocs*ni *(német eredetű szó:sárcipő)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

niko*tin*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 12)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 12)

tópar*ti*

szép reggelt :55:


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 12)

Tinó*di* (Lantos Sebestyén)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 12)

di*ós

*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 12)

ostáb*la* /ősi keleti eredetű taktikai szerencsejáték


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 12)

lazacpásté*tom*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 12)

Tomsit*som* (Tomsits Rudolf trombitaművész, zeneszerző, főiskolai tanár,)


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 12)

somkó*ró*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 12)

rohamko*csi*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 12)

csi*buk *(pipa,de a törököknél pipaszárat jelentett)


----------



## Kentucky (2012 Február 12)

buktató


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 12)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 12)

gabo*na*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 13)

nai*va*(hiszékeny,ártatlankákat alakító színésznő)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 13)

vala*ki*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

kika*pós *


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 13)

pos*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 13)

SarkCsilla írta:


> tapinta*tos*




Toszká*na *(olasz város


----------



## bomebo (2012 Február 13)

Napos


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 13)

posha*dó*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 13)

Dó*ra*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 13)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 13)

Tó*ra *(Mózesi könyvek)


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 14)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

lanka*dó*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

Dober*dó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

do*hos*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

Hosnyánsz*ky *_(HosnyánszkyNorbert, olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó)

folytatás ki-vel_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

kimagas*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

ló*láb*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

láb*tó* (létra régiesen)


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 14)

tóma*lom*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

lom*ha*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

haho*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 14)

talajlazí*tó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

tó*ga*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 14)

gamós*bot*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

botcsinál*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

tanu*ló*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 14)

lóda*rázs*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 14)

Én nem találtam olyan szót, aminek az első szótagja rázs... 
Ha ezt elfogadod, ezzel folytatnám:
rázkód_tam _


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

tamburáz*tam*


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Február 15)

Tam*kó *(Tamkó Sirató Károly - József Attila-díjas magyar költő)


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

kó*bor*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

lónevel*de*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

Deme*ter*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 15)

ter*pesz*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

pestisdok*tor*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

tor*ta*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

ta*pír*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

prkadat*kor*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

kormány*zó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

zoko*gó*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

góti*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 15)

kamiká*ze*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

ze*ke*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 15)

kemen*ce*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 15)

cement*lap*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 15)

lapadaogat*ó*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 15)

tógaz*da*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

darál*tam*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 16)

tambu*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 16)

zónaa*dag*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

ettől függetlenül tuti hogy nem gondolt a folytathatóságra 19angel52
dág*vány (*ragadós, sűrű, szívós sár.)http://wikiszotar.hu/wiki/magyar_ertelmezo_szotar/Dágvány


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

_Törlöm az előzőt, mert okát vesztette_
---

vánko*sa*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

Sala*mon*


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

mondó*ka*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

kalapkú*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 16)

ra*gya *(az egyik legsúlyosabb krumplibetegség)


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

gyakor*ta*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

Ta*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

tata*mi*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

mió*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

tano*da*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

dalár*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

Tópar*ti*


----------



## szantofer (2012 Február 16)

tizentuli


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 16)

lizing*re *


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 16)

remegte*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 16)

tőrevág*va*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 16)

varázslóisko*la*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 16)

la*pos*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 17)

pos*had*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

hadsere*ge*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

Cecíli*a*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

ajánla*tos*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 17)

tos.... (Toscana)


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 17)

napos


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 17)

Játékon kívül válasz fanyar megjegyzésére : dagadó, dagonya (csak eszelni kellene egy kicsit)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

postalá*da *(most jöhet a dagadó


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 18)

dará*ló*


----------



## Viktor1981 (2012 Február 18)

lópatkó


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 18)

kova*kö*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 18)

kőzá*por*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 18)

porfel*hő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 18)

hőgu*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 18)

19angel52 írta:


> zónaa*dag*


 


19angel52 írta:


> Játékon kívül válasz fanyar megjegyzésére : dagadó, dagonya (csak eszelni kellene egy kicsit)


 
Zónaa*dag-*ra a *da*-ga-dó, és *da*-go-nya nem lett volna jó, vagyis fanyar. megjegyzése helyénvaló!



Gipszo írta:


> hőgu*ta*


 
taga*dó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 18)

dominó*ra*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 18)

rajong*va*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 19)

vadászazat*on*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 19)

fanyar. írta:


> vadászazat*on*


 
gondolom a következő szót akartad leirni

vadásza*ton *

ton*hal*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 19)

hal*va*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 19)

valami*kor*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 19)

kor*hű*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 20)

hűbé*res*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

reszke*tő*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 20)

törek*vő*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 20)

vörösesbar*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

napi*lap*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

lapru*gó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

gólya*hír*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 20)

hírszerkesz*tő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

tőkemág*nás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 20)

náspágo*ló*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

ló*láb*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

lábik*ra*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

rava*tal*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

talpa*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 21)

lószer*szám*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

számta*lan*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 21)

lanka*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 21)

domi*nó*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

Nó*ra*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

rakodómun*kás* (ká-sa ugyan már..)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 21)

kasmirkecs*ke*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 21)

Kelenföl*di*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

divatdiktá*tor*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

tormamár*tás*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 22)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 22)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 22)

fanyar. írta:


> táskaíró*gép*


 
gépfegy*ver*


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Február 22)

verseny*ző*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 22)

zömít*ne*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 22)

Neret*va */folyó Bosznia-Hercegovina és Horvátország területén


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 22)

vadas*ra*


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 22)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

Tó*ra *(más néven a _Mózesi könyvek)_


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

diótö*rő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

dozimetri*a *(dózismérés)


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

anekdo*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

találko*zó*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

zoko*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 22)

gólya*hír*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Február 22)

hírvi*vő*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

vőfélyem*nek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 23)

nek*tár*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

tár*sa*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

sa*kál*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 23)

kálmosgyö*kér*


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 23)

kérdő*ív*


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 23)

ke*fir*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 23)

fir*ka*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 23)

kara*ván*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 23)

vándor*bot*


----------



## w09 (2012 Február 23)

botfülű


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 24)

lü*ke  *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

kemény*mag*

(B-közép )


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 24)

mag*ház*


----------



## pasztorjudit (2012 Február 24)

háztar*tás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 24)

tás*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 24)

ka*bát*


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Február 24)

bátra*ké*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 24)

kémi*a*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 24)

aranyó*ra*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 24)

rakosgat


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 24)

gát*ra*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 24)

rakétasi*ló*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 24)

lóverseny


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 25)

seny*ved*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 25)

ved*lő*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 25)

lötyö*gő *(nőkre is mondják)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 26)

Itt akadt el a játék.


fanyar. írta:


> lötyö*gő *(nőkre is mondják)



gőzö*lő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 26)

lőrin*ci*


----------



## institucio (2012 Február 26)

citadel*la*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 26)

lapu*sat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 26)

satra*fa* (házsártos, kotnyeles, zsémbes öregasszony)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 26)

famoza*ik*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 26)

iktató*ban*


----------



## Fannulika (2012 Február 26)

bandaháború


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 26)

rúpi*a*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 26)

axió*ma *(alapigazság)


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Madagaszkár


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 26)

kárfeltá*ró*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 26)

Róma*i*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 26)

fanyar. írta:


> Róma*i*



idegzsá*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 26)

bará*ti*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

tivor*nya* ( féktelen mulatozás)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

liba*nyak*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

dödöl*le*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

lefe*tyel* .... _(tel-...)_


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 27)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

(#9251) Ez gondolom, teljesí*tő*. 

tő*ke*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

kemen*ce*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

cece*légy*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 27)

légy*ott*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

ott*hon*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

honvá*gya*


----------



## vajo (2012 Február 27)

gyakor*ló*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

lólen*gő*


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

Kó*la*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 27)

Gipszo írta:


> lólen*gő*


gő*te*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

teremfo*ci*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

cibe*re* (a cibereleves ecet és cukor)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

rehabilitáci*ó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 27)

óvó*hely*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

helycse*re*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

reményvesz*tett*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 27)

tettlegessé*ge*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

gerincjó*ga*


----------



## tinto (2012 Február 27)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

ás*pis*


----------



## Mile (2012 Február 27)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

tapolca*i*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

ig-mán-di ,tehát marad:


Gipszo írta:


> tapolca*i*



időza*var*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

Igen és valóban ig-mán-di-ke-se-rű-víz
A szóösszetétel miatt egyben kell kezelni sark csilla jól folytatta én nem


Gipszo írta:


> időza*var*



A folytatás
vár*na*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

Kilimandzsá*ró*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

rózsa*víz*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

víz*kő*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

kőzete*i*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

igazga*tó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

tó*csa*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Február 28)

Csa*nád*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 28)

nádcu*kor*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

kor*társ*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Február 29)

társbér*lő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

lő*re*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 29)

reme*te*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

tetejé*be*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 1)

beveze*tő*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 1)

tőke


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 1)

kemen*ce*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 2)

Gipszo írta:


> kemen*ce*


cemet*be*


----------



## Lnetti79 (2012 Március 2)

beton


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 2)

ton*hal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 2)

halhatatlano*ké*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 3)

ké*ve*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 3)

velence*i*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 3)

igavo*nó*


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 4)

nógat*ja*


----------



## gyalu. (2012 Március 4)

Jamai*ka*


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 4)

kalo*da*


----------



## Tsunayoshi (2012 Március 4)

da*rab*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 4)

rabja*i (*az orbánc rendszernek)


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Március 4)

igásló


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

lomol*hat*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 5)

hatvá*nya*


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 5)

nyava*ja*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

Jamai*ka*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 5)

kamiká*ze*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 5)

Zebegé*nyi*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 5)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 5)

mózesko*sár*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 6)

Sárbogár*di*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Március 6)

diótö*rő*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 6)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 6)

teg*nap*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 6)

nap*tár*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 6)

tár*kony*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 7)

konyharu*ha *(amikor még szépasszonyok törölgettek a konyhában mosogatáskor)


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Március 7)

hamaro*san*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

sánti*kál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 8)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

takácsat*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 8)

kaputele*fon*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

fontossá*gi*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 8)

giger*li *(piperkőc)Német eredetű és régies


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

libéri*a *(inas,kocsis egyenruhája)


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 8)

a*lom*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

lom*ha*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 9)

határ*őr*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 9)

őrangya*la*


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

la*pos*


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

postako*csi*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 10)

csiko*rog*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 10)

rog*gyan*


----------



## ludmann (2012 Március 10)

gyanta


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 10)

taliz*mán*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 11)

Mándo*ki* (András)


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 11)

ki*rág*


----------



## Cata31 (2012 Március 11)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 11)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 11)

szám*la*


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

lap*át*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 11)

pátriár*ka* 

(Eredetileg azt a a rangidős férfit nevezték így, aki a nagycsalád vezetőjeként korlátlan hatalommal rendelkezett az adott család fölött . A korai kereszténységben a püspökkel azonos értélemben használták)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 11)

ka*sza*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 11)

szamo*vár* (díszes kivitelű fém edény teavíz forralásához)


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 11)

várka*pu*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 13)

pu*hány*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 13)

fanyar. írta:


> pu*hány*



hánytató*szer*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 14)

*Márai Sándor: Menyből az angyal*

szerze*mény (*segítségül mert kérték: é=e*) vagy*(ny=n)menyből, menyhal,Menyhértem,ménkű,méntelep,Márai Sándor: Menyből az angyal


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Március 16)

meny*hal*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 16)

hál*nak*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 16)

Nehéz nak szótaggal jó folytatást találni... Talán a sol-lal sem könnyebb, de mást nem találtam.

Nak*sol *(felületes égési sérülések, rovarcsípések, horzsolások kezelésére alkalmazható spray)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 16)

Szolno*ki*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 16)

kia*bál*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 17)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 17)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 18)

romkert*be*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 18)

be*teg*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 18)

tegna*pi*


----------



## Mile (2012 Március 18)

pisi*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 18)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 18)

ver*mel*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 18)

mellé*kes*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 18)

kes*keny*


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 19)

kény*szer*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Március 19)

szerpen*tin*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 19)

tintaceru*za*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 20)

zabál*na*


----------



## wandush97 (2012 Március 20)

napozik


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 21)

szikka*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 21)

dobó*kör*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 22)

kör*mös*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 22)

fanyar. írta:


> kör*mös*


 (valahol így is mondják : möster ?!?  )

mosto*ha*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

harangön*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 22)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 22)

ke*szeg*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 22)

szegmen*tes* (möster csak Szeged környékén)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 22)

tes*sen* (1.legyen szíves, 2.tetszik felszólító módja


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 23)

senki*vel *(1.tessék,2.tetsszen)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 23)

vél*tem*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 24)

temperönt*vény*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 24)

fanyar. írta:


> temperönt*vény*


 
vényköte*les*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 25)

lesál*lás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 25)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 25)

tokmá*nya*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 25)

Grandilkó írta:


> tokmá*nya*



nyara*ló*


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

lónevel*de*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 25)

Delavá*rok* (népcsoport)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 25)

rok*kan*


----------



## Mile (2012 Március 25)

kan*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 25)

napon*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 26)

taga*dom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 26)

domborza*ti *( ~ formák)


----------



## vajo (2012 Március 26)

tirami*su*


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

sugár*zó*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 26)

zónai*dő* /egy-egy időzóna ideje


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 27)

döcö*gő*


----------



## mzbrigi (2012 Március 27)

gőgicsél


----------



## Lívia1974 (2012 Március 27)

csélcsap


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 27)

csapte*lep*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Március 27)

lepcseske*dik*


----------



## Eszttike (2012 Március 27)

diktatura


----------



## wanita (2012 Március 28)

ragado*zó*


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 28)

zó*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Március 28)

napon*ta*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 28)

taga*dók*


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

dok*tor*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Március 29)

torzsalkod*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 1)

Nibelung-é*nek*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 1)

nek*tár*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 3)

társada*lom*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 3)

lom*pos*


----------



## Mile (2012 Április 3)

postames*ter*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 3)

természetisme*ret*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 4)

retten*tő*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

Törökbe*cse*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 4)

cserépkály*ha*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 4)

ha*mis*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

miskárol*na* (ivartalanítna)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 4)

nau*gye*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

kistuzok írta:


> nau*gye*


"Naugye" nem jó
Mert:"na ugye"
*Két szó,* egy indulatszó és egy "igaz"szinonima
Ezért marad:


fanyar. írta:


> miskárol*na* (ivartalanítna)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 4)

napi*jegy*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 4)

jegy*ző*


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 5)

zö*rög*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 6)

rögesz*me*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 6)

meredek*re*


----------



## Mile (2012 Április 6)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 6)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 7)

tér*kép*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 7)

képvise*lő*(a fánk, mert az országgyűlési az mocsok és hazug,csak hatalomra tör)


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 7)

lőtér


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

ter*mel*


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 8)

mellé*kel*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 8)

kelle*mes*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

Mes*ter* (Ákos)főszerkesztő,újságíró


----------



## Tomizsu (2012 Április 9)

terme*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 10)

lőtávol*ból*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 10)

boldog*nak*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 12)

nyakrava*ló*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 12)

lóbal*zsam *(lovak verseny előtti bemelegítésénél ill. izületi fájdalmainak kezelésére

(alternatív: 
lónévnap*tár*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 14)

Javít:
Zsámbé*ki*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 16)

kimo*nó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

nózi*kám*


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 17)

kám*for*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

for*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 17)

góti*ka*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

kakaó*bab*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

babpű*ré*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

Réka*si *(Károly)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

siker*film*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

Filmmúzeu*mon*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 17)

mon*dén* (nagyvilági

vagy

mon*da*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 17)

dalárdák*ban*


----------



## Mile (2012 Április 17)

banda*tag*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 19)

taggyű*lés*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 19)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 19)

dik*má *(fonetikus cigány-szleng:dikázd már(dikázd=nézd, már=máris most)Az egész *jelentése: nézd most, nézz oda* Irigy Hónaljmirigy


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 21)

má*lé*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

lé*dús*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 22)

dús*kál*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

_Kál*mos*_ (növény)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 22)

mosto*ha*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

határállo*más*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 22)

más*nap*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 22)

napbarní*tott*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 22)

Tótkomló*si *( Tótkomlós - városnév)


----------



## Butikos53 (2012 Április 23)

sikoltás


----------



## Butikos53 (2012 Április 23)

táska


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Április 23)

kabát


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 23)

bát*rak*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 23)

rákhá*ló*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 23)

lóding*ja* (lóding=puskapor, a golyó, a sörét vagy töltény, illetve az ezek tárolására való tarsoly)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 23)

jagu*​ár*


----------



## vajo (2012 Április 23)

áreme*lés*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 24)

les*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 24)

Nini*ve* (Újasszír Birodalom fővárosa volt)


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 24)

verebek*re*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Április 24)

reme*te*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 24)

televízi*ó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 25)

ó*don*


----------



## Fandi74 (2012 Április 25)

don*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Április 25)

Góli*át*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

áte*resz*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 25)

resz*ket* (a bokor mert...)


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Április 25)

ketre*ce*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 26)

Efi55 írta:


> ketre*ce*


csere*pem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 27)

pem*pő* (mint, méhpempő)


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Április 27)

pő*​re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 28)

reményke*dő*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 28)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

*ismét mondom o nem cserélhető ö re*
a dobog nem volt jó
a dőlésszö*ge* már jó
geren*da *(kormányos ne töröld ami igaz,akármilyen szép is vagy)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 28)

da*gály 

*vagy

daga*dó
*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

gally*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 28)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

torokoblí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Április 28)

tő*ke*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

ke*fír*


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 28)

fir*kál*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 28)

kálmosgyö*kér*


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

kérdő*ív*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 29)

ív*perc*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 29)

perctérfo*gat*

/Az egy perc alatt továbbított vérmennyiség./


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 30)

gátőr*ház*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Április 30)

ház*hely*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 30)

helyben*hagy

*_/ellátja a baját, bántalmaz/_


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Április 30)

hagyma*szár*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 30)

szárbaszök*ken*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Május 1)

kenhe*tő*


----------



## vajo (2012 Május 1)

tömi*tő*


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Május 2)

tőkefelhalmo*zás*


----------



## fanyar.. (2012 Május 2)

zászlóbon*tás*


----------



## háromkörte (2012 Május 2)

Tasmáni*a*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 2)

aláza*tos*


----------



## gyalu. (2012 Május 3)

tósz*tok*


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

toktermé*se*


----------



## katresz (2012 Május 3)

selyemhernyó


----------



## titineni (2012 Május 3)

nyomorul*tak*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 3)

taktika*i*


----------



## dux (2012 Május 3)

ipafaifapi*pa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 4)

panorá*ma*


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

ma*gyar*


----------



## puttancs (2012 Május 5)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 5)

lónevel*de*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 5)

dene*vér*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 5)

vérmérsékle*tek*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Május 5)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## mildikó (2012 Május 5)

*ka*talán


----------



## maja83 (2012 Május 6)

kó-bor


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

lán*gol*


----------



## negru (2012 Május 6)

goly*va*


----------



## Zuzmicska (2012 Május 6)

vala*ha*


----------



## doboztam (2012 Május 6)

haho*ta*


----------



## drehas (2012 Május 7)

találko*zás*


----------



## jbaj (2012 Május 7)

Zászló


----------



## vajo (2012 Május 7)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Május 7)

reformer


----------



## szonce82 (2012 Május 7)

meredek -nem jó !!!

mérföl*dek*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Május 7)

dekkoltak


----------



## Apes (2012 Május 8)

taktika


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 10)

kara*ván*


----------



## 6891gaba (2012 Május 10)

vándor


----------



## Izidor. (2012 Május 11)

6891gaba írta:


> vándor


Dor*ka*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 11)

katakom*ba*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Május 11)

badarság


----------



## szikilevél (2012 Május 11)

szag*ra*


----------



## Izidor. (2012 Május 13)

Raka-maz


----------



## katieszsolt (2012 Május 13)

mazochizmus


----------



## vajo (2012 Május 13)

mus*tár*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Május 13)

tárcsafé*kes*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 13)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 13)

dő*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 13)

regényí*ró *


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 13)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 13)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Május 13)

bó*​kol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 14)

kolbász*hús*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 15)

húspót*ló*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Május 15)

ló*​bál*


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

bálna


----------



## e.monika03 (2012 Május 16)

na*pos*


----------



## vajo (2012 Május 20)

postames*ter*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Május 26)

termé*​se*


----------



## alive (2012 Május 28)

selyem*út*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 28)

útvonalterve*ző*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 28)

zö*rög*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Május 28)

rög*bi*


----------



## alive (2012 Május 29)

biogilisz*ta*


----------



## vajo (2012 Május 30)

tavacs*ka*


----------



## alive (2012 Május 30)

kapucinu*sok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 1)

alive írta:


> kapucinu*sok*



soknemzetisé*gű*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Június 2)

gülüszemű


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 4)

műfog*sor*


----------



## Mile (2012 Június 4)

sortávol*ság*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 4)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 4)

ria*dó*


----------



## Böszike (2012 Június 4)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 4)

rajongó*i*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 5)

ide*gen*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 5)

_gén_diagnoszti_ka._......(bocsi az ékezetért)


----------



## Camii (2012 Június 9)

kariz*ma*


----------



## intheend (2012 Június 9)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 9)

intheend írta:


> matemati*ka*




karikatú*ra*


----------



## csigabigacsiga (2012 Június 9)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 10)

mitikusko*dó*


----------



## vajo (2012 Június 11)

dobo*gó*


----------



## kopasz1977 (2012 Június 11)

gólya*bál*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 11)

bálte*rem*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 11)

rem-alvásza*var*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 11)

varsói*ak*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 11)

aktuá*lis*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Június 12)

kukta írta:


> aktuá*lis*


lista*ár*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 12)

ár*pa*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 12)

para*fa*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 12)

faasz*tal*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 12)

talpalat*nyi*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 12)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 16)

mó*di*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 16)

digitá*lis*


----------



## Solsken* (2012 Június 17)

lis*ta*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 17)

taná*ri

hello*:..:


----------



## Solsken* (2012 Június 17)

rival*da*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 17)

dadus


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 17)

Dus*nok*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 18)

bocsi

nők*nek*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 18)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 18)

Logro*no* -spanyolországi város


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 19)

noszo*gat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 19)

gat*ter* (keretfűrész)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 19)

természete*sen*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 19)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 19)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 20)

kó*ros*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 20)

ros*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 20)

tapadóe*rő*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 20)

Grandilkó írta:


> tapadóe*rő*



rő*fös*


----------



## humbukkk (2012 Június 20)

fös*vény*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 21)

vényköte*​les *


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 21)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 21)

dikta*fon *


----------



## linda561 (2012 Június 21)

fontos*ság*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 21)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 21)

ribonuklein*sav *


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 22)

savta*lan*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 22)

langalé*​ta *


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 22)

talics*ka*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Június 22)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 22)

tor*na*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 22)

napon*ta*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 22)

Ta*kács*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 22)

kacskarin*gó*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 23)

gomolyatú*ró*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 23)

rónasá*gi*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 23)

gi*tár*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 23)

társula*ti*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 24)

tivor*nya* (vad mulatozás)


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 24)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

kertmo*​zi *


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 24)

zimankó


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

kóli*​ka*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 25)

ka*rám*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 25)

rám*pa* (Lejtős kocsifelhajtó, emelt szintű rakodóhely sínek mellett.)


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Június 25)

paliszan*der* (fa fajta, bíbor-vöröses-barnás színe van, sötétebb erezettel)


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 25)

dervis*tánc*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 25)

tánc*ház*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 25)

házba*zár*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 26)

zár*da* (apácazárda,nőszerzetesek közös lakóhelye)


----------



## vajo (2012 Június 26)

dara*bol*


----------



## Mile (2012 Június 26)

bol*ha*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 26)

haris*nya*


----------



## Roberto07 (2012 Június 26)

nyalóka


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 26)

kama*ra*


----------



## Roberto07 (2012 Június 26)

radioaktív


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 26)

Tivro*na* (Tours)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 26)

Natáli*a*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 26)

amar*ról*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 26)

rollerez*​ni*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 26)

ni*lus*


----------



## Efi55 (2012 Június 27)

lus*ta*


----------



## laara (2012 Június 27)

tanúvallo*más *


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 27)

másvala*ki*


----------



## bundika16 (2012 Június 27)

kimenő


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 27)

nő*vér*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 27)

vérplaz*ma*


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Június 27)

matematika


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 27)

karikatú*ra*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 27)

ra*dir*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 28)

...
rakéta


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 28)

tanuló

én sem tudtam semmi kitalálni a ..dir..rakiss


szép reggelt:444:


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 28)




----------



## alive (2012 Június 28)

Aariella írta:


> tanuló
> 
> én sem tudtam semmi kitalálni a ..dir..rakiss
> 
> ...


ló*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 28)

golyóál*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 28)

lórum (kártyajáték)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 28)

rum*ba* (jelentése: ünnep, tánc, felkiáltás)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 28)

babapiskó*ta*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 28)

tanu*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 29)

Lovászfi*ú* (pl.:ubo...)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Június 29)

utol*só*


----------



## alive (2012 Június 29)

Sódero*lás*


----------



## dardanos50 (2012 Június 30)

láska


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 30)

kari*ka*


----------



## dardanos50 (2012 Június 30)

karika


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 30)

ugyanazt ???

kaná*ri*


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 30)

ri*gó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 30)

góli*át

szép estét kukta*:..:


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 30)

átkel

Szép estét neked is Aariella!


----------



## Aariella (2012 Június 30)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 1)

bó*lé*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 1)

létezé*si

szia Ildikó*:..:


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 1)

sihe*der*

*Szia Aariella*!


----------



## agibo (2012 Július 1)

der*med*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 1)

medvesajt*ja*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 1)

japánakác


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 1)

kác-kác..erre nem tudok gombot varrni.....bocsi

kacskarin*gó*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 2)

imrucika írta:


> japánakác


kacki*ás*
vagy


Aariella írta:


> kacskarin*gó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 2)

köszi alive..ügyes vagykiss

áskáló*dás*


----------



## vajo (2012 Július 2)

_dász*kál*_. falusi román kántortanító


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 2)

mán*gold*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 3)

gold....


alive írta:


> Kál*mán*


mángold*ra* (mán*gold *növény*)*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 3)

rako*dó*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 4)

Dó*ci*(József)


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 4)

cibere


----------



## alive (2012 Július 4)

revans*ra*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 4)

rajon*gó*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 4)

gomo*lya*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 6)

Jaka*bom*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 7)

bomlasz*tó*


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

tótumfak*tum



*kérésre: 
_‘mindenes’, ‘mindennek a mozgatója, kézbentartója’. 
Magyaros változat a latin totumfac (‘mindenes’) nyomán, ez a totus (‘minden’) tárgyesetéből és a facere (‘csinál’) felszólító alakjából tevődik össze, tehát ‘csinálj meg mindent’. A második elem a magyarban a rokon eredetű faktum szóval cserélődött fel. Az eredeti latin szónak factotum változata is van azonos jelentéssel, az elemek fordított sorrendje alapján, s bár ritkábban, az ennek megfelelő magyar faktótum alak is előfordul.
Forrás: Magyar Etimológiai Nagyszótár (Tótfalusi István)​_


----------



## alive (2012 Július 8)

tum...???????????


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 8)

tum*bir
*
_/ mikroblogok írására alkalmas felület/

***

Továbbá: _Tumlare Corporation
TUMMELI bőrápoló krém
Tumnus- kitalált karakter, faun
Tumpek-magyar családnév


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 8)

bir*ka*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 8)

kaszáLÓ


----------



## rozsa47cil (2012 Július 8)

lomos


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

moslékosdé*zsa *


----------



## alive (2012 Július 8)

zsalugá*ter*(fából készült reluxához hasonlító külső ablakelem)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 8)

termeszhangyaBOLY


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

bolygókö*zi *​


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 8)

zizegteTŐ


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

tőszomszé*dok*


----------



## agibo (2012 Július 9)

doktri*na - tudományos szabály, rendszer*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 9)

Nava*jo*(indián törzs)


----------



## vajo (2012 Július 9)

jó*zan*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 11)

zanzibá*ri

*


----------



## galk78 (2012 Július 11)

rikí*tó*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 11)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Július 11)

áskáló*​dó*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 11)

Dó*ra*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 13)

rabbi


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 13)

Ezer bocsi,nagyon igaz....:shock:

biszexuális


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 13)

lis*ta*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 13)

taposómalom


----------



## alive (2012 Július 14)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## laara (2012 Július 14)

rahed*li *(egy nagy rakás, egész kupac )


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 14)

libaTOLL


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 14)

tollno*kok*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 14)

kok*tél*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 14)

télkerge*tő

*_/mondókák/_


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 14)

tőkehalMÁJ


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 14)

Eejj,eejj,a következő: MÁJ...

májgalusKA


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 14)

kakas


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 14)

kastélyépíTŐ


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 14)

tő*ke*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 15)

kemen*ce*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 15)

cementesZSÁK


----------



## alive (2012 Július 15)

zsák*ban*


----------



## Solsken* (2012 Július 15)

ban*da*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 15)

dadogókóRUS


----------



## alive (2012 Július 15)

ruszti*ka*(érdesített nyerskőfalazat)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 15)

kapunyitogaTÓ


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 17)

tóparti*ak*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 17)

akváriUM


----------



## vajo (2012 Július 18)

Umber*to*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 18)

Toko*di* (Ilona)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 18)

dióDA


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 18)

da*rab*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 18)

rablóban*da*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 18)

dalolVA


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 18)

vala*ki*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 19)

kimen*tek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 19)

tek*nős*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 19)

nőstényoroszLÁN


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 21)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 21)

tőszám*​név*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 21)

név*szó*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 21)

szójáTÉK


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 21)

teknőfarag*da*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 21)

dará*ló*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 21)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 21)

rágcsáLÓ


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 21)

lónevelDE


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 21)

derítőakNA


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 21)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 21)

becsináltleVES


----------



## alive (2012 Július 22)

hiba volt


imrucika írta:


> becsináltleVES


Ves*pa* (robogó)


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 22)

pa*pir*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 22)

pirkaDAT


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 23)

Dat*ki

*_/családnév/_


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 23)

ki*tér*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 23)

Köszönöm hogy követi mindenki a klasszikus vastagított szótagjelölést
ízlésesebb mint a kiabáló nagybetű


kukta írta:


> ki*tér*


tér*fél*


----------



## vajo (2012 Július 23)

félsze*mü*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 23)

műsor*ra*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 23)

rakétaELV


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 23)

elvtárs*i*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 23)

Továbbra is remélem a klasszikus formát használjuk a szótagjelölésre(bold)
idét*len*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 23)

lendülete*sen


Szia Alive*:..:


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 23)

kiván*csi

szia*:..:


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 23)

csi*ga*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 23)

gabonakéVE


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 23)

veze*tő*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 23)

tőmondata*im* (íme, nem jó)


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 23)

Im*re*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 23)

rebarbaRA


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 23)

radarállo*más*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 24)

maska*ra*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 24)

rakétakilöVŐ


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 24)

vőlegénytor*TA*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 24)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 24)

zsaket*ten*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 24)

tengerjá*ró*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 24)

ró*ka*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 24)

ka*ti*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 24)

tivor*nya* (féktelen mulatozás)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 24)

nya*láb *(szálas anyagból két karral átfogható, összekötött csomó: egy nyaláb szalma, gally) ​


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 24)

lábgom*ba*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 24)

baromfiudVAR


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 24)

vargabé*les*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 25)

les*ne*


----------



## Bumci (2012 Július 25)

nemes


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 25)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 25)

Bergengóci*a*


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Július 25)

Alabam*a*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 25)

makaDÁM:33:


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 25)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Július 25)

vastü*dő*


----------



## Lexi83 (2012 Július 25)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 25)

szögletrú*gó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 25)

góli*át*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 26)

átej*tő*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 26)

tő*ke

szia*:..:


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 26)

keverőtár*csa*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 26)

Csa*nád*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 26)

nád*szál*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 27)

szál*fa*


----------



## Gmzs (2012 Július 27)

fara*kás*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 27)

kas*ka*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 27)

ka*kas*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 27)

kas*pó*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 27)

pó*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 27)

lóe*rő*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 27)

rökönyöd*ve*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 27)

veze*tő*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 27)

tőkehalMÁJ


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 27)

májtisztí*tó*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 27)

Tó*ni*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 28)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 28)

alamu*szi*

szép reggelt:..:


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 28)

szivar


----------



## alive (2012 Július 28)

kukta írta:


> szi*var*


varró*gép*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 28)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 28)

műveseálloMÁS


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 28)

másnapo*sok*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 28)

sokkol*va*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 28)

vala*ki*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 28)

kibetűz*ve*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 28)

vereked*ni*:!:


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 28)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 28)

takarítóNŐ


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 28)

nőiva*rú*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 28)

rúnaíRÁS:razz:


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Július 28)

ráspoly


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 28)

poly*va*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 28)

vakaRÉK


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 28)

rék*li*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 28)

libaNYAK:--:


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

nyaklánctar*tó*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 29)

tóparti*ak*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 29)

akvarisTA:2:


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 29)

tanár*nő*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 29)

növényéletTAN:|


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 29)

tanfelügye*lő*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 29)

lőszer*tár*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 29)

társashá*zi*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 29)

Ziman*kó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 29)

lovag*vár*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

várpalo*ta*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 29)

taposómaLOM


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

lomtalani*tás*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 29)

TáskaFÜL\\m/


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

fülkagy*ló*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 29)

lófa*rok*....:smile:

kiss


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 29)

rok*ker*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Július 30)

kertem*ben*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 30)

benzin*ár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 30)

ár*víz*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 30)

vízöZÖN:8:


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 30)

zöngét*len*


----------



## Arkoth (2012 Július 30)

lendület


----------



## alive (2012 Július 30)

Arkoth írta:


> lendü*let*


let*tem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 30)

temperatú*ra* (hőmérséklet)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 30)

rakétahajtóMŰ:-x


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Július 30)

műér*tő*


----------



## kukta (2012 Július 30)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## alive (2012 Július 31)

kukta írta:


> tőzi*ke*


Kele*men*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 31)

mentőállo*más*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 31)

másvilá*gi*


----------



## Mile (2012 Július 31)

gitár*tok*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 31)

toktar*tó*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 1)

Tószegi*ek*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 1)

ekcé*ma*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 2)

majomkenyér*fa*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 2)

fatála*im*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 2)

imbuszkul*csom*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 2)

csom*bor*


----------



## Koczó Katalin (2012 Augusztus 2)

Borbá*la*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 2)

lakó*társ*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 2)

társta*lan*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 2)

langyoSÍT:-?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 3)

sit*tes*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 3)

tes*tek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 3)

tek*nő*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 3)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 3)

rom*kert*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 3)

kertműve*lő*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 3)

Lővére*ken* (Lővérek:tájterület)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 3)

kendőt*len*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 3)

lengede*zik* (kettős-betű cserével,folytatható)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 3)

zikku*rat*.......(torony vagy lépcsős templom)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 3)

Ratkó-korSZAK... /népesedési irányzat az '50-es évekből/


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 3)

Ez igen..ez szép ARANYÉRMES..megoldás

szaktár*ca*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 3)

Véleményeztem......kiss....

cafatKA.....


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 3)

karak*ter*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 3)

termál*víz*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 3)

vízvezeTÉK\\m/


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 3)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 4)

té-kvan-dó helyett
teknősbé*ka*


----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 4)

ka*par*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 4)

parlag*fű*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 4)

fűszénapelLET:``:


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 4)

..ez még jobb..kiss

let*tem*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 4)

Szia,Kisbogár....!kiss

tempózik


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 4)

szik*la*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 4)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 4)

csikorog*hat*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 4)

hatolda*las*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 4)

laská*vá*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 4)

városlige*ti*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 4)

titokza*tos*:55:


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 4)

Tosca*na*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 5)

Napol*ni*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 6)

nihilis*ta

*_/Jelentése: mindent tagadás/_


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 7)

tamásko*dó*(hitetlenkedő)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 8)

alive írta:


> tamásko*dó*(hitetlenkedő)



dologi*dő*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 8)

Dö*me*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 8)

meden*ce*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Augusztus 8)

ce*ment*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 8)

ment*ve*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 8)

veseátülteTÉS:!:...


----------



## Mjudit_5 (2012 Augusztus 8)

tésztaszű*rő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 9)

rövidít*ve*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Augusztus 9)

vecser*nye* (délutáni vagy esti katolikus templomi ájtatosság)


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 9)

nyesedék*nek* (hentesmunka szakszava)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 10)

nekroman*ta
*
_/ holtakkal kapcsolatos mágiákkal foglalkozik/_


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 10)

tapo*só* (taposs meg, ha tudtam volna mi a nekromanta)


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 10)

sóhiva*tal*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 10)

tal*mi* (értéktelen,jelentéktelen,hamis)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 10)

MihályfalVA....\\m/


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 10)

variáci*ó*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 10)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 10)

tópartiAK


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 11)

aknakere*ső*


----------



## agibo (2012 Augusztus 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> aknakere*ső*



sö*tét*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 11)

tétlenség*ben*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Augusztus 11)

benzin*gőz*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 11)

gőzvasaló*im*


----------



## agibo (2012 Augusztus 11)

Imperi*ál*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 11)

álmo*san*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Augusztus 11)

Santia*go *


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 11)

1méhecske írta:


> Santia*go *


gomolyog*va*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 11)

vasútálloMÁS


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 12)

másna*pos*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 12)

postaláDA


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 12)

da*rab*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 12)

rabsá*gom*


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 12)

gombapapri*kás*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 13)

kastélyszálló*hoz*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

hozHAT...:8:.....


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

hatszög


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 13)

szögbeve*rő*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

rőzseköTEG...


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

tegnap


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

naploPÓ...


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

pórázon


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

zongoraműVÉSZ.....


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

vészkorszak


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

szakérTŐ..:12:..?


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

tőzegáfonya


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

nyafóGÓ.......


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 13)

gólyafészek


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 13)

szekrényajTÓ..:34:...


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 14)

tó*csa*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 14)

csalafin*ta* (huncut,ravasz)


----------



## Mile (2012 Augusztus 14)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 14)

nyalóKA:55:


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

katarZIS


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 15)

Mile írta:


> tarisz*nya*


nya*kas*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 15)

kaslaKÓ...


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 16)

Kókad*tan*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 16)

tan*szer* (éppen időszerű)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 16)

szertorNA


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 16)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 16)

beleváGÓ.....

Igazad lehet a nemét illetően.....


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 16)

ugye?
gólyafé*szek*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 16)

szekrényháTÚ

Azért ne bízd el Magad.....csak vélekedés......most született kistapír. vadasparki......asszociáltam:idea:....


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 16)

Túraci*pő

*láttam, kis pöttyös csikó


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 16)

pőréRE

..../vetkőzik...,na nem a kistapír....:2: !/


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 16)

hmm?

repülő


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 16)

lőTÉR


----------



## manka63 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tér*kép*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 17)

manka63 írta:


> tér*kép*


képszerkesz*tő*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 17)

tőszámNÉV


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 17)

névszó


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 17)

szókiraKÓ


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 17)

kóborló


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 18)

Ló*fej*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 18)

fejte*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Augusztus 18)

töpörö*dik *(zsugorodik)


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 18)

diktá*lás* (titkárnőnek)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 19)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 19)

ba*tár* 

(nehézkes ló-vontatta fogat)


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 19)

társzeKÉR


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 19)

kérdő*iv*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 19)

ívfű*rész*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 19)

részleg*es*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 19)

Gesta*po

*/a Geheime Staatspolizei, magyarul „titkos államrendőrség” rövidítése/


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 19)

porosz*kál* (lassan bandukol)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 19)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 19)

ta*lár* (palást;ünnepélyes hivatali öltözet)


----------



## Veronika Németh (2012 Augusztus 19)

*lár*va


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 19)

Veronika Németh írta:


> *lár*va


vakolat*ra*


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Augusztus 19)

ra​ké*ta*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 19)

imrucika írta:


> korlá*tolt*


A korlá*tolt* szót nem lehet folytatni
A folytatás nem szótaghelyes volt
Ilyenkor a szabály a legutolsó még helyes és folytathatót kötelező folytatni
Kérünk másik szót a korlátolt helyett


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 20)

kor*lát*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 20)

Köszönjük a moderátornak a szótaghelytelen beírások törlését
láttamoz*va*


----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 20)

vajaskif*li*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 20)

liba*háj*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 20)

hájfoDOR


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 20)

Dor*ka*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 20)

katakliz*ma* (szörnyű természeti csapás)nincs rá magyar szó azért írtam


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 20)

majá*lis*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 20)

lis*tán*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 20)

tántor*gó*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 20)

Góti*ka *(XII.-XV. sz. művészeti stílus)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 20)

karikatú*ra *


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 20)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 20)

lanka*dó*


----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 20)

Dó*ra*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 20)

rakoncát*​lan*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 21)

langusz*ta*(halfajta)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 21)

tanako*dó*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 21)

domi*nó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 21)

nóta*fa*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 21)

fapálci*ka*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 21)

kakasüLŐ


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 21)

lőpo*ros*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 21)

ros-ton-sült (nem lehet folytatni)


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> lőpo*ros*


ros*ta*


----------



## bausz94 (2012 Augusztus 21)

bocsi taposóak*na*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 22)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Augusztus 23)

bedu*in*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 24)

hegyipatak írta:


> bedu*in*


indiánke*nu*


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

nugátkrém


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 24)

krémfa*gyi*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 27)

Gyímesközép*lok
*
_/község Hargita megyében/_


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 27)

lok*ni* (hajcsiga)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 27)

Nibi*ru

*
_/egy feltételezett bolygó a naprendszerünkben/_


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 29)

rugó*láb*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 29)

láb*tó* (létra)


----------



## ramlali (2012 Augusztus 29)

tópart


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 29)

partjel*ző*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 29)

zömí*tő*


----------



## misikzsuzska87 (2012 Augusztus 30)

tő*zeg*


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 31)

szeg*re*


----------



## welentze (2012 Augusztus 31)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## éjimmano (2012 Augusztus 31)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 31)

zó*na*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 31)

naposcsi*​be*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 31)

be*ken*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Augusztus 31)

kendő*szél


*​


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 1)

szél*ső*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 1)

ső*re


*_/ hízóra fogott marha /_


----------



## welentze (2012 Szeptember 1)

reme*te*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 1)

temetet*len*


----------



## éjimmano (2012 Szeptember 1)

lencsevé*gen*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 1)

Gen*csi* (Sára)


----------



## laara (2012 Szeptember 2)

alive írta:


> Gen*csi* (Sára)



csicsó*ka

*/gumós takarmány- és ipari növény/


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 2)

kalamaj*ka* 

(zűr-zavar, bekavarodás)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 3)

kaotiku*san
*
_/kaotikus:rendezetlen, zűrzavaros/_


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 3)

_Sandinis*ta*_ (Nemzeti Felszabadítás Sandinista Frontja,Nicaragua)
vagy
mivel ne használjunk idegen szavakat:
sandít*na* (sandít: gyanakvó szemmel néz, vagy bandzsít)


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 3)

napi*rend*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 3)

rendszere*​tet*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 3)

tetleges*ség*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 4)

> tetleges*ség*


Szeg*fű*(minek írtok ség végűt?)


----------



## misikzsuzska87 (2012 Szeptember 5)

fűszer


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 5)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## inzseldo (2012 Szeptember 5)

tő*zeg*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 6)

szeg*be*


----------



## Mile (2012 Szeptember 6)

befejezet*len*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 6)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

szon*​da*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Szeptember 6)

darab*szám*


----------



## Mile (2012 Szeptember 7)

szám*tan*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 7)

tanfelügye*lő*


----------



## Mile (2012 Szeptember 7)

lőpár*baj*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 7)

baj*ba*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 7)

babaru*ha*


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

halacska


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 7)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 8)

Balato*ni*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nicaragu*a*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Szeptember 10)

alag*út*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 10)

úthen*ger*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 10)

Ger*zson*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 11)

Zson*da

*_(magy.családnév)_


----------



## goolyoo (2012 Szeptember 11)

Dabas


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 11)

Baskíri*a*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 11)

alamu*szi*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 11)

szívó*szál*​


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 12)

szalmaszála*im*


----------



## Lilla Bognár (2012 Szeptember 15)

Im*re*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 15)

re*meg*


----------



## Mile (2012 Szeptember 15)

megfe*lel*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 15)

lelket*len*​


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 15)

lengye*lek *


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 16)

lektorá*lás*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 16)

lás*sál*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 16)

sálken*dő*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 16)

dőreség*re*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 16)

repül*ne*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 21)

ne*mes*


----------



## DRoland (2012 Szeptember 21)

mes*ter*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 21)

termel*ni*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 21)

Ni*ger


*/ország Nyugat-Afrikában/


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 21)

Gerbe*ra* (virág)


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 21)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Langusz*ta

*_/páncélos rák/_


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 22)

Ta*más*


----------



## agibo (2012 Szeptember 22)

másna*pos*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 22)

posha*dó*


----------



## vajo (2012 Szeptember 22)

dobo*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 22)

lócsi*szár* (Lókereskedő)


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 22)

szár*ba*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 22)

ba*tár *(társzekér,v. üveges fedett hintó)


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 22)

tár*kony*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 22)

konyha*kész* (sütésre-főzésre előkészített)


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 23)

készletgazdálko*dás*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 23)

dász-*ra*..(dász=krisnásoknál szolga, tanítvány)Mondatban:hallgass a dászra


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 23)

ra*dír*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 23)

dir...
dirigál nem jó(di-ri-gál)
dir...


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 24)

javítás: 

ragado*zó*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 24)

zónaha*​tár*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 24)

társasjáték*ra*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 25)

radirtar*tó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Tófür*dő*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 25)

Döcö*gő*


----------



## Mile (2012 Szeptember 25)

gő*te*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 25)

Temes*vár*


----------



## blackwidow22 (2012 Szeptember 25)

várbör*tön*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 25)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 25)

zava*ró*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 26)

rókafü*le*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Szeptember 26)

lefetye*lő* (1. kutya, macska nyelvét folyadékba mártogatva iszik, 2. össze-vissza fecsegő)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 26)

lő*rés

*_(várvédők számára a falban kialakított nyílás)_


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 26)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Szeptember 27)

lovar*da*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 27)

darál*ni*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 27)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 28)

rakodórám*pa*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 28)

parazi*ta*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 28)

takarító*​nő*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 29)

imrucika írta:


> takarító*​nő*


nővér*ben*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 29)

bengá*li*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 29)

libe*gő*


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

gőte


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 29)

teve*hát*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 29)

háttér*kép*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 29)

képtelensége*i*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 29)

iguá*na*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 30)

Namíbi*a*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 30)

Ai*da*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 30)

dalolga*​tó*


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 30)

tóvá*ros*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 30)

rostá*val *


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 30)

váltás*kor*


----------



## Laci071 (2012 Szeptember 30)

kor*társ*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Szeptember 30)

társálla*​tok*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 30)

toktermés*re*


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

rege*nye*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 1)

nyeker*gő*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 1)

gő*te *


----------



## alive (2012 Október 2)

tavőle*ges*(van folytatás


----------



## stefi52 (2012 Október 2)

Gesta*pó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 2)

pofo*zó*


----------



## Mile (2012 Október 2)

zónai*dő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Október 2)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Mile (2012 Október 2)

szögletrú*gó*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Október 2)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## Mile (2012 Október 2)

rókagom*b**a*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Október 2)

babaszo*ba*


----------



## Mile (2012 Október 2)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Október 2)

hajópad*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 3)

haho*ta*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Október 3)

tagolat*lan*


----------



## vallics (2012 Október 3)

lanka*dó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 3)

Dori*na* (női? név


----------



## csikitimi (2012 Október 3)

na*pos*


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 3)

posTA


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 3)

tapintás*ra *


----------



## alive (2012 Október 3)

ragaszt*va*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 3)

vakolókanál*ról *


----------



## alive (2012 Október 3)

rol*ni*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 5)

Ni*kon* /fényképezőg.m./


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 5)

konnek*tor*/elektromos dugaszoló aljzat/


----------



## alive (2012 Október 6)

torma*krém*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 6)

krém*sajt*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 6)

sajt*ra*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 6)

rakodórám*​pa*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 6)

palá*im*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 6)

imbusz*kulcs*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 6)

kulcstar*tó *


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 6)

tópar*ti*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 6)

tivor*nya*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 6)

nyalóka*​szár*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 7)

szárba-szök*ken*


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

ken*dő*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 7)

dőresége*id*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 7)

iddogá*​ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 7)

lovaglóülés*ben*


----------



## labetha (2012 Október 7)

benzin*kút*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 7)

Kútvöl*gyi* (Erzsébet)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 7)

gyi*lok* (szúrófegyver)


----------



## alive (2012 Október 7)

lok*ni*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 8)

Ní*lus *


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 8)

lustaságo*mat*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 8)

matri*ca*


----------



## Jabba81 (2012 Október 8)

caf*ka*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 9)

caf-ka nem jó
marad a ca- első szótaggal kezdeni


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 9)

Cagi*va* (egy olasz motorkerékpár gyártó)


----------



## alive (2012 Október 9)

variáci*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 10)

Ópuszta*szer*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 11)

szerkezet*tan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 11)

tanme*se*


----------



## csikitimi (2012 Október 11)

sereghaj*tó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 11)

totyog*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 12)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 12)

rakás*ba*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 12)

baba*​ház*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 12)

házte*tő*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 12)

tőre*id* (lesz jó folytatás)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 12)

id*le *(jelentése: lusta)


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 12)

leve*gő*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 12)

gőzö*​lő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 Október 12)

lő*tér*


----------



## Berni8 (2012 Október 12)

tére*rő*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 13)

levo*nás*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 13)

náspán*​gol*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 13)

gólvonal*ra*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 13)

ragasztós*ba *


----------



## alive (2012 Október 13)

bará*tok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 13)

tok*hal*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 13)

halik*​ra*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 13)

rakétakilö*​vő*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 14)

vőlegé*nyé*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 14)

nyé*ki* (Nyék - Budapest egyik városrésze a II. kerületben.)


----------



## alive (2012 Október 14)

kiakasz*tó* (nem is tudtam hogy van nyék városrész és van)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 14)

tó*csa*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 14)

csacsog*ni*


----------



## MagicVince (2012 Október 14)

Ni*ke*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 14)

kerámi*a*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 14)

kerámi*a
*avoká*dó*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 15)

avoká*dó*-dolo*​mit*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 15)

mit-re ne végződjön mert nincs
mit*rász*(perzsa napisten)


----------



## lydiad (2012 Október 15)

raszta


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 15)

tamago*csi*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 15)

csipo*gó*


----------



## Mile (2012 Október 15)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 16)

borfi*ú* (italos pincér)


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)

borfiú - utolsó


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 16)

pompelmo írta:


> borfiú - utolsó



sóhajto*zó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 16)

zoko*gni*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 16)

ni*​csak*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 17)

csakha*mar*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Október 17)

markoló*gép*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 17)

gépnaran*csé* (könyvcím is)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 17)

csévélő*dob*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 17)

dobkály*​ha*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 17)

harang*szó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 17)

szókira*kó*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 18)

kóricá*ló*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 18)

lo*vas*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 18)

vaskala*​pos*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 18)

posha*dó*(társadalom)


----------



## Kerekes Ágnes (2012 Október 18)

do*hos*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 19)

Kerekes Ágnes írta:


> do*hos*


Kénytelen vagyok kettős-betű cserét alkalmazni mert hos-.. nincs magyar szó
hos*szú*


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

szú*ró*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 19)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 19)

bóbi*​ta*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 19)

tapogat*tok*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 20)

tokhalik*​ra*


----------



## Amarysa (2012 Október 20)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 20)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 20)

szeg*fű*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 21)

fűnyí*ró*


----------



## ibab (2012 Október 21)

komé*ta*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 21)

Tama*ra*


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 21)

Ramó*na*


----------



## Tündérke21 (2012 Október 21)

na*pi*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 21)

pipi*tér*(cím)


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 21)

tér*kő*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 21)

kőszo*​bor*


----------



## szrit (2012 Október 21)

borzal*​mas*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Október 22)

maska*ra*


----------



## Tündérke21 (2012 Október 22)

raké*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 22)

találko*zó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 25)

Grandilkó írta:


> találko*zó*




zóna*szám *


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 25)

számta*lan*


----------



## maresz7015 (2012 Október 26)

lanka*dó*


----------



## evi750206 (2012 Október 26)

Dórika


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 27)

evi750206 írta:


> Dórika



kabó*ca*


----------



## Edysh (2012 Október 27)

csalamádé


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 27)

dédel*​get*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 28)

get*tó*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Október 31)

tópar*ti*


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 31)

titokzok*ni 

*​/kereskedelemben használatos fantázianév/


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 November 17)

Nini*ve*


----------



## laara (2012 November 17)

Velen*​ce*


----------



## imrucika (2012 November 17)

cece*​légy*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 17)

légyfo*gó*


----------



## manka63 (2012 November 17)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 17)

hírvi*vő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 November 17)

vö*csök*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 17)

csökke*nő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 November 17)

növek*vő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 17)

vörösö*dő*


----------



## manka63 (2012 November 17)

dő*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 17)

relaxáci*ó*


----------



## manka63 (2012 November 17)

óbes*ter
(ezredes)
*


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

természetbú*vár*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 November 18)

várha*tó*


----------



## laara (2012 November 18)

tó*​ga *


----------



## Evaadrienn (2012 November 19)

ga*rat*


----------



## zolacsajszi (2012 November 20)

ratosnya


----------



## alive (2012 November 22)

Evaadrienn írta:


> ga*rat*


Rat*kó* (Ratkó Anna)


----------



## kokix (2012 November 24)

​kó*sza*


----------



## alive (2012 November 25)

szaka*dár*


----------



## kokix (2012 November 25)

dár*​da*


----------



## alive (2012 November 25)

dará*ló*


----------



## kokix (2012 November 25)

lódí*tás*


----------



## laara (2012 November 25)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## alive (2012 November 25)

Ómas*sa*


----------



## voogigg (2012 November 25)

sajtos


----------



## alive (2012 November 26)

marad mert saj-tos nem jó


alive írta:


> Ómas*sa*


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 26)

savlekötő 
/ha jól értelmezem a játékot../

Nem jól értelmeztem, elnézést kérek!


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 26)

alive írta:


> Ómas*sa*



sa*tu

*_*(*Az *utolsó szótag *legyen az általad írt szóban az* első szótag)*_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 November 26)

tú*zok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 November 26)

zok*ni*


----------



## alive (2012 November 26)

ní*vó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 November 27)

vo*nul*


----------



## alive (2012 November 27)

nullá*zó*


----------



## imrucika (2012 November 28)

zónai*​dő*


----------



## alive (2012 November 29)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## kokix (2012 November 29)

nekta*rin* (sima héjú őszibarack, kopasz barack)


----------



## alive (2012 November 29)

rin*gyó* (utcalány)


----------



## kokix (2012 November 29)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## alive (2012 November 29)

tókot*ró*


----------



## imrucika (2012 November 29)

róka*​prém*


----------



## alive (2012 November 30)

prémvadá*szok*


----------



## kokix (2012 November 30)

szok*tam*


----------



## bl2 (2012 November 30)

tam*pon*


----------



## bl2 (2012 November 30)

pon*tos*


----------



## alive (2012 November 30)

Tos*ca* (Opera cím)


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 4)

alive írta:


> Tos*ca* (Opera cím)


ca*kó* (régi magyar neve a gólyának)


----------



## alive (2012 December 4)

kó*pé* (furfangos)


----------



## Aklarus (2012 December 5)

péke*ket*


----------



## alive (2012 December 5)

Kétegyhá*za*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 6)

zarándok*út*


----------



## alive (2012 December 6)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 December 6)

alive írta:


> útvesz*tő*



tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## alive (2012 December 6)

nya*láb*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 7)

lábbe*li*


----------



## alive (2012 December 7)

li*án*


----------



## imrucika (2012 December 8)

án*gyom */népies rokonsági meghatározás/


----------



## alive (2012 December 8)

gyommentesí*tés*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 December 15)

Tésfa*lu

*_( falu a Bánságban, Temes megyében)_


----------



## alive (2012 December 15)

zsuzsanna látom kisegíted azokat akik képtelenek voltak megoldást találni


> Tésfa*lu*


Ludovi*ka* (a valamikori rossz hírű, vakengedelmes kegyetlenkedő-katonákat képző intézmény pl. Prónay-különítmény)


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 December 16)

kapi*tány*


----------



## alive (2012 December 16)

tán*cos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 17)

Costel*lo* (idegen férfinév)


----------



## CsABi1998 (2012 December 17)

locsog


----------



## Adaam5 (2012 December 17)

og*re*


----------



## alive (2012 December 17)

hegyipatak írta:


> Costel*lo* (idegen férfinév)


locsg*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 18)

navigá*tor*


----------



## alive (2012 December 18)

tor*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 19)

taka*ros* (rendes, rendben tartott)


----------



## alive (2012 December 19)

rostélyo*san*


----------



## hurrem (2012 December 25)

san*da*


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 December 25)

Da-lárda


----------



## alive (2012 December 25)

dami*lom*


----------



## Mayah33 (2012 December 25)

lom*​ha*


----------



## alive (2012 December 26)

határe*set*


----------



## szjgfan (2012 December 26)

Setenke*dik*


----------



## alive (2012 December 26)

dikta*fon*


----------



## alive (2012 December 27)

fon*dant* nem jó
Mert nem lehet *szótaghelyesen folytatni*


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 December 27)

fontossá*gi* (pl. sorrend)


----------



## alive (2012 December 27)

gigá*szi*(óriási)


----------



## imrucika (2012 December 27)

szíveslá*​tás*


----------



## alive (2012 December 27)

tas*li*


----------



## imrucika (2012 December 28)

libalege*​lő*


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

lő*ni*


----------



## Eszter62 (2012 December 28)

nikoletta


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

ró*na*


----------



## alive (2012 December 29)

na*hát*


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 December 29)

hát*tér*


----------



## alive (2012 December 29)

tér*fél*


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

fél*perc*


----------



## alive (2012 December 29)

percmuta*tó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 December 30)

tó*ga *


----------



## alive (2012 December 30)

galam*bom*


----------



## Grandus (2012 December 31)

bomba


----------



## FEmma (2012 December 31)

barát


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

rat*tan* (rattan bútor)


----------



## FEmma (2012 December 31)

tan*ga*


----------



## lampard (2012 December 31)

gabo*na*


----------



## FEmma (2012 December 31)

na*pam*


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

pamlagon


----------



## lampard (2012 December 31)

gondo*lat*


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

lát*ra*


----------



## sriti (2013 Január 4)

raj*ta*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 4)

raj-ta nem jó
marad:
lát*ra*


----------



## sriti (2013 Január 4)

ra*kott*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 4)

kot*lik*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 4)

likvidi*tás* (folyamatos fizetőképesség)


----------



## imrucika (2013 Január 4)

táskará*​*di*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 5)

ó*év*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 5)

évautó*ja*


----------



## imrucika (2013 Január 5)

japán*​kert*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 5)

kert*ben*


----------



## 1méhecske (2013 Január 5)

Bendegúz*ra*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 5)

raká*sod*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 5)

sodró*fa*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 5)

fapo*fa*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 5)

faisko*la*


----------



## imrucika (2013 Január 6)

lapát*​nyél*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 6)

nyel*ni*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 6)

alive írta:


> nyel*ni*



ní*vó* (szint, színvonal)


----------



## alive (2013 Január 7)

vo*kál* (ének)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 7)

kálvinis*ta* (Kálvin János tanításának híve, követője)


----------



## alive (2013 Január 8)

takaradó*kor*


----------



## ckyka (2013 Január 8)

ko*rog*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 8)

A többi mind rossz innen:


ckyka írta:


> korog


rog*gyan*


----------



## titineni (2013 Január 8)

gyan*ta*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 9)

titineni írta:


> gyan*ta*


tarac*kos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 10)

kos*bor *(az orchideákkal rokon bíborvörös virágú növény)


----------



## alive (2013 Január 10)

borbí*ró*


----------



## Kitiltott (2013 Január 10)

rózsa


----------



## alive (2013 Január 10)

zsarol*ni*


----------



## Tomizsu (2013 Január 11)

nikon*ra*


----------



## imrucika (2013 Január 11)

rakéta*​elv*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 12)

elvte*len*


----------



## Apes (2013 Január 12)

lenvászon


----------



## alive (2013 Január 12)

Szon*di *(Szondi György)


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Január 12)

diótorta


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 12)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 13)

nyaraló*ba*


----------



## Apes (2013 Január 13)

babaház


----------



## alive (2013 Január 13)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Apes (2013 Január 13)

természet


----------



## alive (2013 Január 13)

olyat írj ami folytatni tudnál


Apes írta:


> természet


szét*szed*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 15)

szed*res*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 15)

reszke*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 17)

tő*ke*


----------



## Berni8 (2013 Január 17)

ke*vés*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

véshe*tő*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

Tő*zeg *


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

zeg-zu-*gos*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

gossypi*um* (orvosi szótárból, gyapotot jelent)


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

M. Dénes írta:


> Tő*zeg *


zegzu*gos*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

M. Dénes írta:


> gossypi*um* (orvosi szótárból, gyapotot jelent)


umbul*da*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

dako*ta*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

ta*lár*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

lár*ma*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

madám*ja* (itt is van a canadán)


----------



## Apes (2013 Január 17)

javaslat


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

ta*réj*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

Apes írta:


> javaslat


latri*na*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

Nagya*pa*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

M. Dénes írta:


> Nagya*pa*


nagy-a-pa nem jó
marad
latri*na*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

napocs*ka* (remélem ez jó lesz  )


----------



## Tipid (2013 Január 17)

*ka*lapács


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 17)

ács*ol*


----------



## miroilder (2013 Január 17)

ol*vas*


----------



## alive (2013 Január 18)

vas*ba*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 18)

ba*nya*


----------



## kukta (2013 Január 18)

nya-ra-ló


----------



## odomisauq (2013 Január 19)

ló*bál*


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Január 19)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 19)

nőt*len*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 19)

len*cse*


----------



## galano (2013 Január 19)

csene*vész*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 19)

Vész*tő* (város)


----------



## leledzik (2013 Január 20)

tő*ke*


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

kerekessz*ék*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 20)

ék*szer*


----------



## imrucika (2013 Január 20)

szerszámoskam*​ra*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 21)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 22)

to*tem*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 23)

temet*és*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 23)

hegyipatak írta:


> to*tem*



Tempefő*i* (szegény poéta Csokonai Vitéz Mihály első színdarabjában)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Január 24)

imitá*tor*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 24)

tor*ma*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Január 24)

mara*bu*


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 25)

buta*ság
*


----------



## vajo (2013 Január 27)

vár*ta*


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

takar


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Január 27)

kar*lánc*


----------



## safranek (2013 Január 27)

láncdohá*nyos*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Január 28)

nyoszolyó


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Január 28)

Eszter5201 írta:


> kar*lánc*


láncraver*ve*


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Január 28)

vereke*dő*


----------



## deciso (2013 Január 28)

dőzsö*lő *


----------



## safranek (2013 Január 31)

lődörgő


----------



## jercsy (2013 Január 31)

gő_​gös_


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 1)

gös*re*(süllő)


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Február 1)

re*​pes*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 1)

Pes*ti*


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Február 1)

tivor_*​nya*_


----------



## TK66 (2013 Február 1)

nyara*ló*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 1)

lovagol*va*


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Február 1)

vacso*​ra*


----------



## agibo (2013 Február 4)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 4)

ride*gen*


----------



## jolicica (2013 Február 4)

generá*​tor*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 5)

ge-ne-rá-tor nem jó


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Február 5)

géntér*kép*


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

kép-ol-va-só


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 5)

só*ház*


----------



## shrek84 (2013 Február 5)

ház-te-tő


----------



## Éber (2013 Február 6)

tő-rés-pont


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 6)

pontha*tár*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 6)

társada*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Február 7)

lom*pos *(viselőjén rendetlenül lógó, fityegő ruházat vagy ilyen öltözetű személy; bozontos, hosszú bundájú állat)


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 7)

pos*vány*(ván)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 7)

vánszor*gó*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Február 8)

góti*ka*


----------



## dobremama (2013 Február 9)

karizma


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Február 9)

madárijesz*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Február 10)

tőzi*ke *(nedves helyeket kedvelő, harangszerű virágzatú növény)


----------



## vajo (2013 Február 10)

kere*vet (**Keleties heverő, amely rendszerint támlátlan, rugós, kárpitozott, alacsony lábakon nyugvó, széles ülőpárnás ülő- és fekvőhely.)*


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Február 12)

vetté*tek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 13)

tek*nő*


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Február 14)

Nőegyletek*ben*


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 15)

bengá*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 15)

li*ba*


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 16)

bará*ti*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 16)

tirami*su*


----------



## 1méhecske (2013 Február 16)

subic*kol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 16)

kollé*ga*


----------



## manka63 (2013 Február 16)

garáz*​da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 16)

dali*a*


----------



## manka63 (2013 Február 16)

adat*​lap*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 16)

lapszem*le*


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Február 17)

levo*nás*


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 17)

krescsendo írta:


> levo*nás*




nás*fa
*
_/Nyakban csüngő, XVI – XVII. sz-i zománcos arany ékszer./

_


----------



## vajo (2013 Február 17)

fa*nyárs*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 17)

nyárs*bot*


----------



## dearie- (2013 Február 17)

bará*tok*


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Február 17)

Grandilkó írta:


> nyárs*bot*


botfara*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 17)

gólya*láb*


----------



## Gereben962 (2013 Február 18)

lábik*ra*


----------



## uname (2013 Február 18)

raké*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 18)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 18)

nyara*ló*


----------



## agibo (2013 Február 19)

lócsi*szár *(gúnyos értelemben a lókereskedő)


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 19)

szárbaszökke*nő*


----------



## Pikkpakk (2013 Február 19)

nőne*mű*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 19)

művé*szi*


----------



## csucsa (2013 Február 19)

szimato*ló*


----------



## miragem (2013 Február 20)

lószőrszi*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 20)

talajtor*na*


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Február 20)

na*ív*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 21)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Február 22)

törökorszá*gi*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 22)

gigantománi*a*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 22)

amőb*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 23)

ba*zár*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 24)

zárolajo*zók*


----------



## vajo (2013 Február 24)

zok*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Február 24)

nílu*si*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 26)

simabő*rű*


----------



## viki.k (2013 Február 26)

siet*ve*​


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 27)

vehe*mens*


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 27)

deciso írta:


> simabő*rű*


rügyez*nek*


----------



## viki.k (2013 Február 27)

nek*tek*​


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 27)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

jóte*vő*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 1)

vödör*be*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 3)

berende*ző*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 5)

zö*rej*


----------



## Rékacsenge (2013 Március 5)

korom


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

romos


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 5)

deciso írta:


> zö*rej*



rejtel*mes*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 5)

mes*sze*(mesz-sze)


----------



## Brel (2013 Március 5)

Szeged (Sze-ged)


----------



## Rékacsenge (2013 Március 5)

kóró


----------



## bodeakatalin (2013 Március 5)

kó-bor


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 6)

Brel írta:


> Szeged (Sze-ged)


Ezt nem tudom folytatni:
ged...


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 6)

_... ezt találtam... és azért, hogy folytatható legyen a játék, legyen ..._

GED*NAP *( german DNA profiling)


----------



## Mile (2013 Március 6)

nap*tár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 6)

tár*ház*


----------



## bodeakatalin (2013 Március 6)

kó-bor


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 7)

Grandilkó írta:


> tár*ház*


házfelügye*lő*


----------



## kigyodoki71 (2013 Március 7)

kó-pé


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 8)

még mindég:
házfelügye*lő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 9)

lő*táv*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 9)

távgyalogló*kat*


----------



## Ria9407 (2013 Március 9)

Kó-dol


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 9)

még mindég
távgyalogló*kat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 9)

kat*tan*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 10)

tanbol*ti*


----------



## kala999 (2013 Március 10)

tan*könyv*


----------



## vajo (2013 Március 10)

deciso írta:


> tanbol*ti*



tivor*nya*


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 10)

nya*fog*


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Március 10)

fog*tő*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 11)

tőzeg*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 12)

repülő*jegy*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 13)

jegypénz*tár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 13)

társadal*mi*


----------



## Griotte (2013 Március 14)

mimó*za*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 17)

Zamár*di*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 17)

Ádám hol vagy? .... Illetve* Zamárdi* hol vagy?


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 17)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## xywzzs (2013 Március 17)

ásatás


----------



## miragem (2013 Március 17)

Grandilkó írta:


> Zamár*di*



diákhi*tel*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 17)

kihagytad a "Zakari*ás*"-t van folytatás á-sa-tás nem jó


----------



## xywzzs (2013 Március 17)

zakatolás


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 17)

_Nem mindig látható az utolsó hozzászólás, emiatt ilyen félreértések alakulnak ki. _ 

miragem teljesítménya*dó*
deciso áskáló*dó *

.. vagyis a folytatás *dó*-val kezdődik


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 18)

Most állt helyre köszönet gradilkónak
dobo*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 18)

lónevel*de*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 18)

Demete*rek*


----------



## Apes (2013 Március 18)

reklám


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 18)

lám*pa*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 19)

papatalálko*zó*


----------



## Mile (2013 Március 19)

zónai*dő*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 19)

dő*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 20)

re*meg*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 22)

_.... akkor legyen újból..._

re*meg*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 23)

megmarad*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 23)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Március 23)

venyi*ge*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 23)

veder*be*


----------



## Brel (2013 Március 23)

tű*levél*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 23)

Bocsi Brel! Töröltem a *betű*t! Az utolsó hozzászólások nem mindig jelennek meg, gondoltam írok másikat, összedolgozva Eszter és deciso megoldását. Így most én kutyultam meg! 

vélhető*en*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 23)

engedélye*ző*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 23)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## Pomi62 (2013 Március 23)

gőzgép


----------



## kigyodoki71 (2013 Március 23)

épület


----------



## vajo (2013 Március 24)

Grandilkó írta:


> zötyö*gő*



gőzö*lő*


----------



## Brel (2013 Március 24)

lő*szer*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Március 24)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 24)

törőd*ni*


----------



## xywzzs (2013 Március 24)

nirvána


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 25)

nir-vá-na helyett másikat


----------



## bellatrin25 (2013 Március 25)

nazális


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 26)

deciso írta:


> törőd*ni*


Nicaragu*a*


----------



## christie1 (2013 Március 26)

aggódni


----------



## bellatrin25 (2013 Március 26)

nihil


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 26)

ag-gódni nem illik oda
a szótaggal kelll kezdődni mint:
a-vo-ká-dó vagy a-do-ma vagy a-la-ba-na
avoká*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Március 27)

dorom*bol*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 27)

boldogul*na*


----------



## ptandi (2013 Március 28)

Kó-bor


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 28)

Ez következik


deciso írta:


> boldogul*na*


----------



## Tomi3 (2013 Március 28)

narrátor


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 29)

narrátor nem jó
na- szótaggal kell kezdődjön


----------



## Tündérke21 (2013 Március 30)

deciso írta:


> boldogul*na*


Natáli*a*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 30)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 1)

Marian*na*


----------



## vajo (2013 Április 1)

deciso írta:


> boldogul*na*



navi*gál*


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 1)

deciso írta:


> boldogul*na*



Nagaszaki


----------



## torpicur50 (2013 Április 2)

kikelet


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 2)

let*tem*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 2)

tem*pó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 3)

pókerez*ni*


----------



## SICUS1966 (2013 Április 3)

ni*csak*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 3)

csak*ra*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 6)

rama*dán*(Dánia nem jó)


----------



## nita6 (2013 Április 6)

dániel


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 6)

safranek írta:


> rama*dán*(Dánia nem jó)



Mivel a szabály szerint magánhangzók ékezetváltása megengedett...legyen a folytatás..

Dan*te*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 7)

Te*ve*(igen ékezetváltás megengedett szükségből)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 7)

velence*i*


----------



## vajo (2013 Április 7)

Izi*dor*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 8)

dorme*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 8)

óra*díj*


----------



## vicc1 (2013 Április 9)

díjbeszedő


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 9)

dő*re*


----------



## vicc1 (2013 Április 9)

reketye


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 9)

te*ve*(Ty>t)


----------



## vicc1 (2013 Április 9)

vasaló


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 9)

safranek írta:


> te*ve*(Ty>t



Veresegy*ház*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 10)

házgondnok*ra*


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

házmes*ter*


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

terito


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 10)

safranek írta:


> házgondnok*ra*



radiá*lis*



Peterrke írta:


> házmes*ter*



termá*lis*


----------



## jonitor (2013 Április 11)

kóros


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 12)

Grandilkó írta:


> termá*lis*


listázá*sok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Április 12)

sok*szor*


----------



## jonitor (2013 Április 12)

szorzás


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 13)

zász*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 13)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 13)

bátra*ké*


----------



## vajo (2013 Április 15)

képes*lap*


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 15)

lapadoga*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 18)

tógaz*da*


----------



## koppany1982 (2013 Április 20)

daragaluska


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Április 20)

kama-*ra*


----------



## szirtimorc (2013 Április 20)

rakéta


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Április 20)

tava-*szi*


----------



## vajo (2013 Április 21)

szigo*ru*


----------



## 1méhecske (2013 Április 28)

rutinos*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Április 28)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 6)

gomolygó*ra*


----------



## springflower (2013 Május 6)

rá*dió*


----------



## Regi04 (2013 Május 6)

diótö*rő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 7)

springflower írta:


> rá*dió*


rá-di-*ó*
ó-*da*


----------



## springflower (2013 Május 7)

dara*bol*


----------



## torpicur50 (2013 Május 9)

boldogta*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 9)

lankadé*kony *(lankadásra hajlamos)


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 10)

"konyhaka*ti*"


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 10)

Ti*bi*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Május 10)

bicik*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 10)

libapász*tor*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 10)

tortaszele*tek*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 10)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## torpicur50 (2013 Május 11)

katonazene*kar*


----------



## laama (2013 Május 11)

karan*tén*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 11)

torpicur50 írta:


> katonazene*kar*



karmes*ter*

(ka-ran-tén! nem jó)


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 12)

termál*víz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 12)

vízhólyag*ra*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 12)

ra*kat*


----------



## vajo (2013 Május 12)

Katman*du*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 12)

dunapar*ti*


----------



## kisvegyész (2013 Május 13)

tiszavirág


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 13)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 13)

lóbalzsa*mé*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 13)

mételyez*nek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Május 14)

nek*tár*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 14)

Tárnoko*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 14)

kivétel*re*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 14)

republikánu*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 14)

sokszínűek*ké*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 14)

ké*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 14)

veret*vén* .....


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 15)

vendégvá*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 15)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 16)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## rida21 (2013 Május 16)

kemen*ce*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 17)

ceru*za*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 18)

Zamár*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 18)

divat*báb*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 19)

bábja*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 19)

idénymun*ka*


----------



## vajo (2013 Május 20)

katama*rán*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 21)

rántottakarfi*ol*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Május 21)

olta*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 21)

lompos*sá*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 24)

Sámu*el*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 24)

elmefi*cam*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Május 24)

cammo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 24)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Rovid (2013 Május 24)

kóros


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Május 25)

cdurmol írta:


> gólyafé*szek*


szekre*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 25)

termesz*vár*


----------



## selia22 (2013 Május 25)

vár*os*


----------



## safranek (2013 Május 26)

cdurmol írta:


> termesz*vár*


vár-os nem jó
várárok*ba
*


----------



## vajo (2013 Május 27)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 2)

halál*hír*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 2)

hir*lap*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 2)

Bifokális*ra*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 2)

Nem enged módosítani sem törölni
ezért újat írok:
Lapkia*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 2)

dózero*lás*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 3)

lassu*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 3)

lássá*tok*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 3)

tokmá*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 3)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 4)

Kertvá*ros*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 4)

roskado*zó*


----------



## Rovid (2013 Június 4)

zokog


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 4)

kognitivis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 4)

tapasztala*ti *


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 4)

tivor*nya* (vad féktelen dorbézolás)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 4)

nyakateker*ten*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 5)

tengeré*szi*


----------



## Rovid (2013 Június 5)

szigetfesztivál


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 6)

vállalko*zó*


----------



## fülöp56 (2013 Június 6)

Biborka


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 6)

fülöp56 írta:


> Biborka


 
A "vállalkozó" szó utolsó szótagjával, a kiemelt* zó-* val kezdődő szó kellett volna

pl. zó*na*
a következő na szótaggal kezdődő szóval folytatja:

nagyi*ka *
a következő:
kari*kás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 6)

kas*p**ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 7)

poharaz*tak*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 7)

Takso*nyé*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 8)

Nyé*ki *(Imre uszoda)


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 8)

kitolásaid*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 9)

ragyás*sá*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 9)

sám*án*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 9)

ángyi*ka*


----------



## Lulo73 (2013 Június 9)

ka-kas


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 9)

kaspó*ban*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 10)

bandi*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 10)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 11)

oolong írta:


> sám*án*


hibás szótagolásjelzés
sá-mán
Mándo*ki* (Mándoki László)


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 12)

kia*bál*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 12)

bálterem*mel*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 12)

mellékzö*rej*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 13)

rejtőszín*ben*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 13)

ben*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 13)

dödöl*le*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 13)

Leopol*dok*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

dokto*ri*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 14)

ri*nyál*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

nyálkéződés


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 14)

Dés*nek* (Dés László)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

nek*tár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 14)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 15)

lássá*tok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 15)

to*kány*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 15)

mángo*rol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 15)

safranek írta:


> mángo*rol*


 hát ez bárhogy is nézem, nem -kány szótaggal kezdődik...kiegészítem a kimaradtakat 

Kánya*vár*
váratok*ról*, mángo*rol*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 15)

sivecste írta:


> to*kány*


igen itt közbejött valami
De a Ká-nya-vár épp úgy nem jó
De már a to-kány sem volt jó
ezért a legutolsó még jót kell folyztatni
Ami ez volt:


cdurmol írta:


> lássá*tok*


tok-má*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 15)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 15)

gólya*vár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 15)

várá*rok*


----------



## Korgi (2013 Június 15)

rokonság


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 15)

Korgi, a ro-kon-ság nem jó.



sivecste írta:


> várá*rok*


 
rok-kan-*té*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 16)

té*boly*(hogy mennyire nem tudjátok ezt a játákot)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 16)

boly*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 16)

gó*ré*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 16)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## kutyorgoka (2013 Június 16)

tő*ke*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 16)

Ke*vi* (település)


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 16)

Vicus*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 16)

kala*pos*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 17)

postafőnö*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 17)

kerekí*tő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 17)

tőze*ges* (kettős-betű cserevel)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 17)

geszte*nye*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 17)

nyenye*re*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 17)

revansa*i* (revans=visszavágó)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 18)

ibo*lya *(lya = ja)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 18)

java*sol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 19)

Solferi*no* (kisváros Mantova tartományában)

Jobbat nem tudtam...


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 19)

noszo*gat*


----------



## bekekr625 (2013 Június 19)

gátol


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 19)

sivecste írta:


> noszo*gat*


 
Gatta*ca (film címe)*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 19)

ca*fat*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 20)

Fat-*ba* Felnőttképzési Akkreditáló Testület (FAT)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

barátko*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 20)

zooló*gus*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

Gustav*ra* (Gustav Klimt)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 20)

kérdésedre: gusztustalan...a szabály alapján le lehet cserélni az s-t, sz-re...

ragasz*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

tó*csa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 20)

csalafin*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

taka*ros*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 20)

ros*kad*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

kadmi*um *
(Igazad van!)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 20)

Umber*to* (Eco)


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 20)

topo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 20)

gó*bé*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

békacomb*ból*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 21)

boldogta*lan*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

sivecste írta:


> boldogta*lan*


landol*ni*(pl pofán-landol)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

Ni*ki*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

kitelepít*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

ver*ve*


----------



## N.K.Sziszi (2013 Június 21)

vetél


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

télu*tó*


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Június 21)

tó*part*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

partvona*lon*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 22)

Londo*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 22)

niko*tin*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 22)

tin*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 22)

tapogatóz*va*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

vakaróz*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

napon*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 23)

tali*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 23)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

vízpar*ti*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

Ti*bi*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

bírósá*gon*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

gondo*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 23)

la*pos*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

posha*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 23)

Dó*ra*


----------



## ReKata (2013 Június 23)

ra-*kod*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 23)

kódfej*tő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

törőd*ni*


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

ni*csak*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

cak*kos*


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

kos*lat*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

látha*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

tás*kát*


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

kát*rány*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)

rántotta


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

takargat*va*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 24)

vala*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

mió*ta*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 24)

ta*ta*


----------



## in medias res (2013 Június 24)

tavacs*ka*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 24)

ka*csa*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

csapat*ban*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 25)

banda*tag*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

tagbaszakadt*ra*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

találom*ra*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

ra*kás*


----------



## icke (2013 Június 25)

ká*sa*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

sa*kál*


----------



## icke (2013 Június 25)

kálomis*ta*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

ta*tu*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

tudako*zó*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

zó*na*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 25)

na*pos*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

pos*ta*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 25)

tapo*só*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

lábteniszez*nek*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

nek*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

tárkon*nyal*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

nyal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

kakuk*kol*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

kol*bász*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

baszku*rál*
/bocsika, de a baszkbarát kiesett a rossz szótaghatár miatt/


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 26)

ral*ly (li)*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 26)

Livor*no *(Híres háborús csatahely.Több háború idejéből, Olaszország)


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 26)

novem*ber*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 26)

Bermu*da*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 26)

dagasztó*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 26)

gépele*mek*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 26)

mekko*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 26)

rakodó*part*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 26)

partraszál*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 26)

lássá*tok* (feleim szümtükvel)


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 26)

tok*lász*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 26)

Lász*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 26)

lóda*rázs*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 27)

zs –> z (ld. 1. hsz.)
rázkó*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 27)

Dó*ri*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 27)

ri*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 27)

gó*ré*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 28)

réte*sem*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 28)

semmirekel*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

lő*re*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 28)

re*kesz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

keszke*nő (*Szia! Kösz a játékot! Mennem kell.  )


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Június 28)

nő*vér *(Én is köszönöm, Szia!! )


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 28)

vérontó*fű*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

fűka*sza*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 28)

szabadságo*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

Lász*ló*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 28)

ló*rum*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 28)

rumba*tök*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

tökle*csó*


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 29)

csó*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 29)

kor*hű*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

hűtő*lánc*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

részvé*tem*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

temperamen*tum*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

tum*kol* (töm, tukmákol)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

kollegi*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

napiparancs*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

barát*nő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

nőcsá*bász*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

Bász*tet* ( Istennő )


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

tet*ves*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

Ves*ta* ( mármint szűz)


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)

Tama*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

Raka*maz*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)

maz*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

dalár*da*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)

dara*bol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

boltos*né*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

néző*tér*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)

tér*kép*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

képer*nyő*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)

ny-n
nő*vér*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

Vér*tes*


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

tes*ped*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

Pedrol*lo* (szivattyú márka)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

Loli*ta*


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

lokál


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 29)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

takaró


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

bóbita


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

róka*prém*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

rém*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 30)

képzel*gő *


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

gő*zöl*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 30)

zölde*lő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

lődö*rög*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)

rögzítéstechni*ka*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

kacifán*tos*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 30)

TOSLINK-*kel* (TOSLINK optikaikábel-csatlakozó rendszer)


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)

kelkáposzta


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 30)

taka*ros*


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)

ros*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 1)

torrent*tel*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 1)

telhetet*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 1)

len*gyel*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 2)

oolong írta:


> telhetet*len*


Len*gyel* nincs folytatás
ezért:
Lengye*lek*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 2)

lek*vár*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 3)

vár*ta* (Madrid határán)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 4)

tapa*dás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 4)

dász*kál* (Falusi román kántortanító.)


----------



## lilywhite (2013 Július 4)

Kálmán


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 4)

Mán*dok*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 5)

doktri*ner*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 5)

nerce*i*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 5)

ide*gen*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Július 5)

géntér*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

képzőmű*vész*


----------



## kukta (2013 Július 6)

Vész*tő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 6)

tőzeg*re (tőzeg*: elhalt vízinövények barnás-feketés korhadéka)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 6)

reményte*li*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 6)

Livor*no* (Híres csatahely volt ennél a városnál Olaszországban.Napóleon korában)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 6)

no*tesz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

tesz*nek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 6)

nekta*rin *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 6)

rin*gyó* (kurválkodó régi neve)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

gyó*nás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 6)

náspángo*lás* (elfenekelés)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

lás*sa*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

salaklera*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 7)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

lóku*pec*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 7)

pec*kes*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

keskenye*dik*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 7)

diktafon*ba* (diktafon: a kisméretű beszédfelvételre alkalmas szalagos felvevő régi neve,most mp3 is tudja)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

babo*na*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 7)

Natáli*a*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

Ala*dár*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 8)

Dar*vin*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 8)

vin*kó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 8)

kókado*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 8)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 8)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 8)

beava*tás*


----------



## kukta (2013 Július 8)

tás*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 8)

kacifántosak*nak*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 9)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 9)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 9)

szög*gel *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 9)

Gellért*hegy*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 9)

hegymá*szó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 9)

szófej*tő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 9)

tömegoszla*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 10)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## kisangyal26 (2013 Július 10)

óri*ás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 10)

ásványvíz


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

vízmérőedény*be*


----------



## Dora Agnes (2013 Július 10)

beveze*tő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 10)

tő*zeg*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

Szegvá*ri*


----------



## kukta (2013 Július 12)

rivá*lis*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 13)

lis*ta*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

Tabán(általában külső városrész volt)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 13)

bán*tó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

Tóal*más*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 13)

más*kor *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 13)

kor*don*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 13)

Don*na *( idegen női név)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 13)

Napóle*on*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 13)

Ontári*ó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 14)

óvá*ros*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

ros*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

ta*laj*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

laj*tos* (lajtos kocsi)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

toscana*i* / pl. kirándulás Toscanába/


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 14)

ibolyántú*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

li*la*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

lakásá*rak*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

rakpar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 15)

ti*tok*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 15)

tokta*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 15)

lanto*sé*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 15)

sétapál*ca*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 15)

csa*pat*


----------



## Szintika (2013 Július 15)

pattog


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

1. hsz. alapján folytatom


> Ha végképp nem folytathatónak nyilvánul egy szó akkor a hibás szó előttit válasszuk folytatásnak


1. hsz. alapján folytatom


sivecste írta:


> csa*pat*



pat*kol*


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 16)

kollekci*ó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

óce*án*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 16)

ángyi*ka *(Szülő férfitestvérének a házastársa. Nem vérrokon.)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 16)

kama*ra*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 16)

zónai*dő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

dő*re*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 17)

reputáci*ó *(elismertség, hírnév, tekintély; köztisztelet, megbecsülés)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

Óperenci*ás* (tenger)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 17)

ásvá*nyi* (só)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

nyitot*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 17)

találom*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

ton*na*


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 17)

na*túr*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

Túrmel*lék*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

lékpony*va* 

/A _lékponyva_ hajókon alkalmazott hajótest mentési eszköz, kívülről a lék fölé kell húzni, a víznyomás a lékre „tapasztja”. 
Vitorlás kishajókon vitorla is használható erre a célra./


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 18)

v*a*dá*szok*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 18)

szoktatan*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 18)

dobókoc*ka
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
ELKÜLDELEK! 
9
*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 18)

kata*lán *(nép)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 18)

lángos*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 18)

ragaszko*dás*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 18)

dász*kál* (falusi kántortanító


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 18)

Kál*mán*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 19)

mángoldból


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 19)

boldug*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 19)

Niaga*ra* (vízesés)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 19)

rahedli (csomó, halom, rakás ....)


----------



## melinda0818 (2013 Július 19)

Liba


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 19)

babaru*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 19)

haho*ta
*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 19)

takarí*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 19)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 19)

katakom*ba *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 19)

barackpálin*ka*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

Kapu*vár*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 20)

vár*tán* (Madrid határán álltunk a vártán...)


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

tánco*ló (*vártán az csatára készülés esetleg őrségen v élen)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 20)

lóver*seny*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 20)

senyve*dő
*
(A "Madrid határán..." kezdetű sor egy régi dal szövegének első sora. Amúgy: várta - őrhely)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 20)

dőlés*szög *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 20)

szögle*tes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 20)

tes*sék*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 20)

sék*li* - fogalmam sincs róla, hogy mi az, de így néz ki horganyozott változatban:


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

sékli(egy összekötőelem az emeléstechnikában,drótkötélbilincs,v vonószem)
Lilio*mon*


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

mon*da*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

dalár*da*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 20)

Dana*osz *(a görög mitológiában Bélosz egyiptomi király fia)


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

Oszká*ré*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 20)

répa*lé*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 21)

levo*nás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 21)

náspángol*ta

*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Július 21)

tapa*dó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 21)

dózisok*ban*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 21)

bandi*ták (á->a)*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 21)

takti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 21)

kapufél*fa

1,2,3, 4, *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 21)

/kaba*ré* tényleg!/

fagya*pot*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 22)

pot*roh* (az ízeltlábú állatok leghátsó, egyik fő testtája)

nagyon lelombozó hatással bír ez a "nem-akarja-továbbítani-a-hozzászólásomat" dolog...


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 22)

Roh*to* /Rohto® drogériai áruk, kozmetikumok márkaneve, szemcseppekről lehet ismert/


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 22)

Toportyá*né*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 22)

Toportyá*né*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 22)

nézelő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 22)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 22)

topo*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 22)

gólya*láb*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 22)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Július 22)

lő*tér*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 22)

térmér*tan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 23)

tantestü*let*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

lette*tek* /lettünk, lettetek, lettek/


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 23)

tek*nős *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

nős*tény*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 23)

ténymegállapí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

tó*csa*


----------



## Beus1021 (2013 Július 23)

csa*ló*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

lózun*god *(lózung=1, jelszó, jelmondat,"hangzatos" mondás)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

God*vin* /holland eredetű férfi keresztnév, jelentése: „Isten barátja”/


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

vin*kó* (rossz bor)


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

kólásü*veg*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 23)

vég*leg*


----------



## Beus1021 (2013 Július 23)

*leg*jobb


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

jobbhát*véd*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 24)

véd*jegy *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 24)

jegyüzé*rek*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

rekla*mál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 24)

mál*na*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

Nápo*lyi *(->ji)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 25)

Ji-King-*gel* (A taoista filozófia egyik legjelentősebb szent irata - a jövendölés és a jövőbelátás szent titka.)


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

Gellér*tel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 25)

telhetet*len*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

len*ge*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

gezemi*ce* /Vegyes savanyúság, csalamádé, átvitt értelemben olyan, ami sok mindenfélét tartalmaz./


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 25)

cece*légy *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

légyfo*gó *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 25)

góli*át*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

áthi*dal*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

dalma*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 25)

ta*laj*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

laj*bi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 25)

biológi*a*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

Andalúzia*i*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

ibolyail*lat*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 25)

latri*na* (tábori wc)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 25)

sivecste írta:


> biológi*a*


arany*ból

((An-da-lú-zi-a-i))*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 25)

bolhá*nyi*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

nyilasura*lom*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 26)

Lomni*ci*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

ci*ca *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

Casano*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

vakarha*tó *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

tófe*nék *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 26)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

zabolát*lan*


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 26)

lankad


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

kadmi*um*


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 26)

umbikális/köldök körülit jelent/


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

csilla3371 írta:


> umbikális/köldök körülit jelent/


_umbilicalis ?_

lista*ár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

ártalmat*lan *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

langusz*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

ta*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

tárhá*za*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

zabigye*rek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

óvá*ros*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

rosté*lyos *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

ezt nem tudtam folytatni, az 1.sz hsz. alapján
lyos–>jós

jós*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

nagyszerű 

daj*ka *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 26)

tó*part *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 26)

partjel*ző*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

zömí*tés *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 27)

tésztasalá*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 27)

tabel*la *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 27)

lavór*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

rajongótá*bor*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

bor*gőz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

gőzfür*dő *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

Dö*me*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

mere*dek *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

deká*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

de-ká-zó 

zó*na *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 27)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

banket*ten*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 27)

tengő*dik*


----------



## Tinoru (2013 Július 27)

dikta*fon*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 28)

fon*tol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 28)

tolvajtem*pó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 28)

pó*ni *


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 28)

Nicaragu*a*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 28)

aka*rat *


----------



## Becky28 (2013 Július 28)

Atom


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 28)

sivecste írta:


> aka*rat *


rat*tan*


----------



## Becky28 (2013 Július 28)

safranek írta:


> rat*tan*



Köszi...

Tanterem


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 28)

Rémjá*rás* (film: Haunted High, 2012)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 28)

rás*poly* (durva reszelő)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Július 29)

"poly" szótaggal nincs folytatás. 

pol*ka*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 29)

kabarémű*sor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 29)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 29)

tőhaj*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 30)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 30)

ó*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Július 30)

radar*kép*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 30)

képzeletbe*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 30)

libahá*jas*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

jás*pis *(ásványi kő, vörös vagy sárgásbarna kalcedon)


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Július 30)

piszt*ráng*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

ráng*ni* (rángani) ha már ilyen végződésre nem figyel valaki.írhatta volna pisztrán*gok*
legyen inkább rang*ban*


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Július 30)

Öhm... rángatózik? rángat?


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Amita13 írta:


> Öhm... rángatózik? rángat?


már ugyan és a szótagolás???!! rán-ga-tó-zik, rán-gat (Amita?)


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

legyen inkább rang*ban*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

safranek írta:


> jás*pis *(ásványi kő, vörös vagy sárgásbarna kalcedon)


erre nem jó folytatás a pisztráng
marad a jás*pis*(van jó folytatás: *pisz*)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 30)

pisztáci*a*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

alabástrom*ba*


----------



## kukta (2013 Július 30)

ba*rom*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 30)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 31)

maka*dám*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 31)

dámvad*dal*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

dalla*mos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 31)

mos*dó *


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

dó*zer*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Július 31)

zser*bó *


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Július 31)

bó*lé*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

lébe*col *
hoppá.., ez akna! csak a colstok lenne rá jó, az meg nem folytatható

legyen inkább

légibom*ba*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Július 31)

colostok


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

OK. 

toksza*lag*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 31)

oolong írta:


> lébe*col *
> hoppá.., ez akna! csak a colstok lenne rá jó, az meg nem folytatható
> 
> legyen inkább
> ...


colstok, mint összetett szó (col-stok) folytatható változatai:
colstokkal
colstoknak
colstokhoz
colstokon
,
,
,
,
ezek mind, érvényes, magyar szavak.

De ha nem összetett szó, akkor cols-tok és pl. toklász, vagy tokszalag a folytatás.

co-los-tok meg nem jó 




oolong írta:


> OK.
> 
> toksza*lag*


lag*zi*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

cdurmol írta:


> colstok, mint összetett szó (col-stok) folytatható változatai:
> colstokkal
> colstoknak
> colstokhoz
> ...



a _*colstok*_ („összehajtható mérőpálca”) megnevezése létezik *colostok* alakban is.
A német Zoll ('hüvelyk'), illetve Zollstock ('col-pálca') átvétele kiejtés szerinti formában.

ziman*kó*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Július 31)

kódorog


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 31)

oolong írta:


> a _*colstok*_ („összehajtható mérőpálca”) megnevezése létezik *colostok* alakban is.
> A német Zoll ('hüvelyk'), illetve Zollstock ('col-pálca') átvétele kiejtés szerinti formában.
> 
> ziman*kó*


Létezik, persze. De ettől nem col-os-tok, hanem co-los-tok, ami nem jó válasz a feladványra. 
**********
Rog*ner* (Rogner Hotel Spa Lotus Therme & Golf - Hévíz )
.


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 1)

oolong írta:


> lébe*col *
> hoppá.., ez akna! csak a colstok lenne rá jó, az meg nem folytatható
> 
> legyen inkább
> ...


(lapozzunk,mert hibás mindenképp) Megjegyzem a colban lehetett volna helyes(Thomas _Colban)_
barát*nő *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 1)

nyer*tes*
növényker*tes*

nem tudtam, melyikkel folytassam, így mindkettőtökén változtatva picit, ide lyukadtam ki...remélem megfelel


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 1)

testüle*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 1)

titokzatos


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 1)

toscana*i* /pl. toscanai kirándulás Olaszországba/


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 1)

idegenben


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 1)

bencé*sek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 1)

sekrestye


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 2)

Tyeresko*va *
Valentyina Vlagyimirovna Tyereskova, az első nő, aki járt az űrben.


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 2)

vacsora


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 2)

ramazúri


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 2)

riadó


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 2)

Dózsa (György)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 2)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 2)

termékeny


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 2)

sivecste írta:


> termékeny


ken*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 2)

vezeték


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 2)

ékszer


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 2)

sivecste írta:


> vezeték


ebből kiindulva a következő szó a -ték szótaggal kellene kezdődjön, így tehát a te szavad


christa.kk írta:


> ékszer


nem megfelelő...
mivel -ték szótaggal kezdődő szót nem tudok írni, a szabály megengedi, h a -tek szótagra cseréljem, ami így pl. a 
teknő
szót eredményezi nálam


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 2)

tényleg. bocsi a tévesztésért.


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 2)

akkor a következő szó: 
nőszirom


----------



## yeti108 (2013 Augusztus 2)

rombusz


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 2)

buszjá*rat*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 2)

Rat*kó* /korszak/


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 3)

sivecste írta:


> vezeték


Ott feljebb szétkeverték, van helyes válasz ezért:
*teknő*
vagy hogy egyenesbe hozzam lehet választani
kó*bor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 3)

borí*zű (bor-í-zű!!)
*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 3)

cdurmol írta:


> borí*zű (bor-í-zű!!)*



Igen én tudom hogy így kell: borí*zű*
szű*rös
*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 3)

rösz*ti (*finom krumpliétel)


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 3)

tivorn*ya*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 3)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

tanu*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 3)

lónevel*de*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

dekame*ron*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Augusztus 3)

ron*da*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

dadaiz*mus* (festészeti irányzat)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 4)

muské*ta*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

ta*pír* (Dél-amerikai állatfaj) pi-ros nem jó


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 4)

és a pir-ka-*dat*? Az ugye jó?


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

Dat*sun *(gépkocsimárka)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 4)

szundít


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

sivecste írta:


> szun*dít*


dit*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 4)

kókuszkocka


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

kanál


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 4)

nyálkás


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 4)

Kas*pi* (tenger)


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 5)

piru*ló*


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Augusztus 5)

lóvas*út*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 5)

helytelenül jelölted
igy kell: ló-va-sút
folytatás: sut*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 5)

baro*mi *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 5)

safranek írta:


> helytelenül jelölted
> igy kell: ló-va-sút
> folytatás: sut*ba*


Sajnos az indító 1. hsz. nem igazít el egyértelműen, hogy mi 
a teendő, ha a szótagolás és elválasztás szabályainak alkalmazása
más-más eredményt ad. Az összetett szavak tipikusan ilyenek,
szótagolva _ló-va-sút_, de elválasztása _ló-vas-út_.


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 5)

micso*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 5)

darabon*tok*


----------



## Vikeeee (2013 Augusztus 6)

tokgyár*tó*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

tótá*gas* ide nem jó(itt jegyzem meg nem az elválasztás szabályai szerint szótagolunk!!De lehet elválasztani a szótagolás szerint,vagy másik szabály szerint is pl.: szó önálló elemei)http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elválasztás_(nyelvészet)
pl: ló-va-sút
-------------
ide most
legyen Tóal*más*


----------



## Vikeeee (2013 Augusztus 6)

másfaj*ta*


----------



## atapata (2013 Augusztus 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

miu*tán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

tánto*rog *


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

rog*gyan* (kettős-betű csere)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

gyan*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 6)

takar*mány*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

mángo*rol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 6)

roller*rel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

Relleci*ga* (külföldi bikini márka)


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 6)

gara*boly*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 6)

boly*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

gólya*láb *


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 6)

lábsze*lep*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

leplezet*len*


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

lencse


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

cseme*ge*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 6)

gerincveze*ték*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

tektoni*ka (*geológia)


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

kataló*gus*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 6)

gusz*tus*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 7)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 7)

dőzsö*lők*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 7)

lökhárí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 7)

tó*csa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 7)

csa*li *


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 7)

liba


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 7)

ba*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 7)

kasza*gép *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 7)

gépfegy*ver*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 7)

verbun*kos*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 7)

koszin*usz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 7)

usz*kár *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 7)

kárpót*lás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 7)

lássá*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 7)

tok*hal*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 7)

haldok*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

lódobo*gás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 8)

Gás*pár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

párterápi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 8)

atomerő*mű*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

művé*szet*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 8)

szét*tép*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

tép*te*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 8)

teve


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

verőfé*nyes*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 8)

nyes*tek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

tektoni*kus *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 8)

Kustur*ica*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

ca*fat *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 8)

fatki*ni* ( bikini, amit kifejezetten telt idomokra terveztek.  )


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

/ ilyen is van? 
Niki*ta* (női nevecske )


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 8)

gugli a barátom!

tapo*sás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

/nagyon barátságos a gugli, én is jóban vagyok vele 
sás*ka *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 8)

kacabaj*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 8)

ka*lap*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 8)

lapkihor*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 9)

dóze*rol*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 9)

olvasás


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Ásza*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 9)

cdurmol írta:


> dóze*rol*



rol*ler*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 9)

ler*ben (*ler - német eredetű. Tűzhely sütője)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 9)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 9)

gesta*po*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 9)

pojá*ca*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 9)

Cakóhá*za*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 9)

za*var*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 9)

var*rat *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 9)

rat*tus* /_Rattus rattus_ - házi patkány/


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 10)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 10)

dőzsöl


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 10)

zöl*dem*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 10)

Dem*csák* (Zsuzsa)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 10)

csákberé*nyi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 11)

nyi*las *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 11)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 11)

bará*tok*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 11)

tokmánybe*tét*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 11)

tétlen*ség*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 11)

seg*gel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 11)

gélelektroforé*zis* (A gélelektroforézist makromolekulák, elsősorban fehérjék vagy DNS (dezoxiribonukleinsav) fragmentek elválasztására használják.) (mi mindent nem tud ez a gugli  )


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 11)

Zis*ka* (Cseh huszita vezér valamikor a középkorban.)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 11)

kana*pé *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 12)

Péter*ke*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

ke*vés*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 12)

vésnök*kel *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

kelkáposz*ta *


----------



## balatonné (2013 Augusztus 12)

tavasz


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 12)

vasem*ber *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

berli*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 12)

taná*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 12)

ja*vas *(asszony)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

vasmacs*ka *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 12)

ka*pu*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

puber*tás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 13)

ka*nyar *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 13)

nyarga*ló*


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Augusztus 13)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 13)

sár*mos *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

mosdat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 13)

lan*tok*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

tok*hal*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 13)

halmazelmé*let*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

let*tek* /Lettországból valók/


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 13)

teknősbé*ka *


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 13)

kato*na*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 13)

na-po-kig (nem folytatható mert így kell szótagolni)


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 13)

napos


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 13)

posha*dó* (mindenki jelöl ez a szokás)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 13)

Dó*ri *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 13)

rival*da*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 13)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 13)

musko*tály*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

cdurmol írta:


> musko*tály*


ly –> l

tál*ca*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 13)

Ca*rol *(a Károly román nyelvű változata)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 14)

rol*ler*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Lermonto*vé *(orosz drámaíró)


----------



## octopuskft (2013 Augusztus 14)

cdurmol írta:


> Túrmel*lék*


koporsó


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 14)

octopuskft írta:


> koporsó


?! Nem értelek! vagy nem is kellene?



vivo8 írta:


> Lermonto*vé *(orosz drámaíró)


vékony*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 14)

ragasz*tás *


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 14)

tás*kás*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 14)

kas*pó*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 14)

pó*ráz*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

rázkó*dik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 14)

dik*tál *


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Augusztus 14)

*tál*ca


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 14)

csa*var*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

varro*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 14)

darab*ka *


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Augusztus 14)

karalá*bé*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 14)

bélyeggyűj*tő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

tőszám*név*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 14)

név*nap*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 15)

napsu*gár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 15)

gárdis*ta *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

tagadásá*ban*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 15)

bandave*zér*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

zerge*toll*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 15)

tollbamondás*sal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 15)

Salgótar*ján *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 15)

Ján*don* (Jánd: http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jánd)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

donga*fa*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 15)

fakad


----------



## Eszter5201 (2013 Augusztus 15)

bé*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 15)

christa.kk írta:


> fakad


kad*dis* (ima. ld: Kaddis a meg nem született gyermekért)


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 15)

disco


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 16)

co*ca* (a disznó hívószava)jelöld a szótagot mint mindenki


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Augusztus 16)

ca*kó*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 16)

mi a, cakó?
kóborol*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 16)

vivo8 írta:


> mi a, cakó?
> kóborol*ni*


Cakó - régi magyar neve a gólyának  
község Szlovákiában, a Besztercebányai kerületben 

Nini*ve* (az Újasszír Birodalom fővárosának bibliai neve)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 16)

vegyü*let *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 16)

létrehoza*tal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 16)

Talfá*ja* (Kecskemét egyik külső városrésze)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 16)

javascrip*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 16)

tes*tes *


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)

testet*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 16)

len*ge *


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)

gere*ben*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 16)

bendzsó*zik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 16)

szik*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 16)

lássá*tok*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 17)

tokmá*nya*


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 17)

nyara*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 17)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 17)

tonna*szám *(tonnaszám hordták a szemetet)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 17)

számbavé*tel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 17)

tel*kek *


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

ke*ki*


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

ki*csi*


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

csi*nos*


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

nos*pa*


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

pamacs


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

macska


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

katona


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

nappal


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

palánta


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

takarítás


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

táska


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

karmester


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

terem


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

remete


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

teremtő


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

tősgyökeres


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

respektál


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

tálaló


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

lóhát


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

hátha


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

hahota


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

találka


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

kamasz


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

maszat


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

szatelit


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

litván


----------



## Zakar Tiborné (2013 Augusztus 17)

vándorol


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

roló


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

lóhere


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

renegát


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

gátol


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

tolat


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

lator


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

torta


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

tanul


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

nulla


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

labda


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

dalmata


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

takaró


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

róka


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

karkötő


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

tőle


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

lendület


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

letakar


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

karúszó


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

szótag


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

tagállam


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 17)

Zakar Tiborné írta:


> vándorol


rolle*res*
Nem kéne azonban ömleszteni, figyelve az indító 1.hsz.-ra:


> Mivel ez társasjáték, kérlek vedd figyelembe a játékszabályt,
> és ami minden játéknál kötelező*: egyszerre csak egy választ írj be.*



A másik probléma a szótagolás. Csak példálódzó és nem teljes körű felsorolása
a hibáknak - mivel így is utálatoskodónak tűnhetek -, de a hiba ne gyűrűzzön
tova.

_katona_ után _nappal_ nem jó /mert *ka-to-na, *de* nap-pal*/, jó esetleg a napalm
_nappal_ – " – _palánta_ – " – *nap-pal*, de *pa-lán-ta* – " – pallos
_táska_ – " – _karmester_ – " – *tás-ka*, de *kar-mes-ter* – " – kabaré
_terem_ – " – _remete_ – " – *te-rem*, de *re-me-te* – " – rémhír
_teremtő_ – " – _tősgyökeres_ – " – *te-rem-tő*, de *tős-gyö-ke-res* – " – tőkeerős
_respektál_ – " – _tálaló_ – " – *res-pek-tál*, de * tá-la-ló* – " – táltos




Felicia2001 írta:


> lendület



Ugyanez a gond itt is. Elnézést, de ez nem az topic, ahol a 20 db hozzászólást
be lehet gyűjteni, nem kilóra megy a dolog!

lendület –> let*tek*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

lampion


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

onnan


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 17)

nanométer


----------



## Tündérkezek (2013 Augusztus 17)

terjedel*mes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 18)

játszunk már rendesen!

mester*kélt*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 18)

Tündérkezek írta:


> terjedel*mes*


mesterkél*ten*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 18)

tengerpar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

tila*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 18)

/am. folytatható volt: *kelt*hető (tojás)...mindegy 

lom*tár*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 18)

Nagyon ügyes vagy igazat írsz


sivecste írta:


> /am. folytatható volt: *kelt*hető (tojás)...mindegy
> 
> lom*tár*


Tárno*ki*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

kiad*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 18)

ta*nya*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

nya*fog*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 18)

fog*zás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

s –> sz
zász*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 18)

lófa*rok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

rokkant*ság*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 19)

Ság*vár*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 19)

várőrség*be*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 19)

beadá*sa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

sala*kos *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 19)

kos*lat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

lat*ban* (sokat nyom a latban)


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 19)

bandi*ták *(tákol nem jó)(tá-kol)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

takroli*musz* (gyógyszer)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 19)

Muszta*fa *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

fajan*kó *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 19)

kótya*gos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

Goszto*la* (község)


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 19)

lapostetü


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 19)

jelölj szótagot


kukta írta:


> laposte*tü*


tűtar*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

tóme*der *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 19)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 19)

tőosztás*sal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

Sal*föld* (község)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 19)

földrajzó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 19)

ra*dar *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

darwinizmu*sa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

savanyú*ság *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

ri*deg *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

degradá*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

ló*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

Góli*át*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

átlát*szó *


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

szólókarri*er *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 20)

erkölcste*len*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 20)

len*ge*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 20)

gerincte*len*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 20)

len*cse*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 20)

csecsebe*cse*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 20)

cseveg*ve*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 20)

vede*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

lőfegy*ver *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 20)

versen*gő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 20)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 20)

sende*rít* (pördít régiesen)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

rit*ka*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 20)

kaval*kád* (zűrzavar, forgatag)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

káddu*gó *


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 20)

góti*ka*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 20)

kakaó


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

ógö*rög *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 20)

röghözkötöt*tek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 20)

teknősfa*jok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 20)

jok*bal* (koreai étel)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 21)

bal*ra *


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

rahed*li *(sok nagyon sok)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 21)

liba*top




*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

toppanta*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 21)

ní*vó*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

vonó*sok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

sokkol*va *


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 21)

va*kar*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

karri*er *


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 21)

erkölcste*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 21)

tes*tes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

Tes*la *(Nikola, feltaláló)


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 21)

lazí*tás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 21)

táska*fül*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

fül*ész*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

észbon*tó *


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

topo*gó*(alföldi bográcsétel ,slambuc)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

góti*ka*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

ka*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

Ró*ma *


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 21)

makaró*ni*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 21)

niko*tin*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

tin*tás *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 21)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Fundibundi (2013 Augusztus 21)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 21)

tú*zok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

zok*nit*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 21)

nitro*gén*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

génsebé*szet *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 21)

szet*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 21)

termé*szet*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

szétzi*lál*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

Lál*ba* (Lál kiadó)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 22)

bagatellizá*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Augusztus 22)

kó*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

ró*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 22)

kapitalis*ta *


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

ta*valy*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

vaj*ban*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

ban*tu*(népcsoport)


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 22)

tu*kán*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

kán*tál*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 22)

tál*tos*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

Tosca*na*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 22)

nava*ho *(indián törzs)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 22)

horosz*kóp*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

Kópházá*ról*


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 22)

rol*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 22)

ni*csak *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 22)

csakha*mar *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 22)

marko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

lóda*rázs*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 23)

ráz*va*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 23)

vala*mi *


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

kor*bács*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

Bácsal*más*


----------



## Amita13 (2013 Augusztus 23)

más*kor*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

korta*lan*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

lan*kad*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

kadmiu*mos*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

mosto*ha*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

havon*ta*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

találóskér*dés*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

desz*ka*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 23)

kamil*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 23)

la*dik *


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

diktátu*ma*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 23)

mazso*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 23)

la*pos*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

pos*ta*


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 23)

ta*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 23)

takarí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

toló*dó*


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 23)

dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 23)

ragyogásta*lan*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 23)

lankadatl*an*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 23)

lan*tán*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 24)

tán*gál*(elpáhol)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 24)

Gálvöl*gyi* (a János)


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 24)

Gyime*si *( Endre)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 24)

sirok*kó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 24)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 24)

lóda*rázs (zs --> z)
*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 25)

ráz*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 25)

vagyon*őr*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 25)

őrszemély*zet*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 25)

zettabáj*tok *


----------



## Lulo73 (2013 Augusztus 25)

tokter*més*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 25)

mész*kő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 26)

kőven*dég*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 26)

Dég*be*(település)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 26)

becéz*get *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

Getsemá*ne* /kert/


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 26)

nehe*zen*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

Zen*gő *


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 26)

gő*te*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

terem*tett*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 26)

tettené*rés*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

résfalazással


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 26)

sallangmen*tes*


----------



## Felicia2001 (2013 Augusztus 26)

testet*len*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 26)

lengyelorszá*gi*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 26)

gibo*a *(óriáskígyó)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Augusztus 26)

ado*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 26)

majo*mé*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 26)

mérősza*lag*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

lag*zi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 27)

zihá*lás *


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

lássá*tok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Augusztus 27)

tok*lyó* (egy-két éves juh)


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

jóvoltá*ból*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

boldogít*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 27)

sa*rok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 27)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

csicse*reg*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

reggelen*te*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

teve*gel*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

gél*be*


----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 27)

beleva*ló*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

lóda*rázs*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

ráz*va *(nem keverve)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

vadonat*új*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

új*ság*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

Ságvá*ron*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

ron*tás* (fociban)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

táská*val*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

val*lás*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

lássá*tok*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

tok*hal*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

halvé*rű*


----------



## springflower (2013 Augusztus 27)

rü*hes* (macska)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 27)

hesse*get* (elriaszt)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 27)

get*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 27)

to*pa*(hibás járású)


----------



## Fundibundi (2013 Augusztus 27)

pati*na*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

nazaré*nus*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

Nus*ser *(Zoltán ) Széchenyi - díjas magyar állatorvos, biológus


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

ser*dül*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 27)

dülled*ten *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

tenger*tan*


----------



## Tot Hajnal (2013 Augusztus 27)

tanszer


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

szerte*len*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

lengőkö*tél*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 27)

télkerge*tő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

tőmon*dat *


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

DAT*ban *(Digital Audio Tape)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 28)

bandi*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 28)

ta*vas *


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

vas*váz*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 28)

vázla*ti*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 28)

tiszavi*rág*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

rágható*an*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 28)

Antark*tisz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 28)

tisz*tás *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 28)

táskafo*gas*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 28)

gasztronó*mus*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

musko*tály*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 28)

táj*kép*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

képte*len*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 28)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Tot Hajnal (2013 Augusztus 28)

banda


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 30)

KószA74 írta:


> lenvá*szon*


szon*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

daga*dás *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 30)

dász*kál* (Falusi román kántortanító)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

Kállósem*jén* (Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei nagyközség_)_


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 30)

Jen*ci*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

cite*ra *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 30)

ra*gaszt*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 30)

gasztronó*mia*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 30)

miafe*ne*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

neveze*tes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

testet*len *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

lensző*ke *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

kegye*lem *


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

lem*ming* /kis testű rágcsáló, de ez sajna nem nagyon folytatható/
helyette:
lem*ma */a matematikában olyan bizonyított állítás, ami kiindulási alap más állítások igazolásához/


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Augusztus 30)

matematika*i*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

Ika*rosz *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 30)

roszto*vi *


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

vi-tá-*zó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 30)

zó*na*


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

Tóal*más *


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

más*kor*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

kor*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

zónai*dő *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 30)

dő*re*


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

re*tek*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 30)

tek*nő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

Nőnap*on*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

pon*csó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

csóko*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Augusztus 30)

lom*ha *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 1)

ha*lom*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 1)

lom*bos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

bosszan*tó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 1)

tódo*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

zólyo*mi* (Zólyom, város Szlovákiában)


----------



## christa.kk (2013 Szeptember 1)

Mirabel*la*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 1)

labi*lis*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

listaá*rak*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

rakpar*ton*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

Ton*ga *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 1)

galambszívű*en*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 1)

enniva*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 1)

lóbo*gár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

Gárdo*nyi *(Géza)


----------



## susan.red (2013 Szeptember 1)

zűrzavar


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

sivecste írta:


> Gárdo*nyi *(Géza)


nyikor*gás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

Gás*pár *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

párvia*dal*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 1)

dalszín*ház*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

házmes*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

természete*sen *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

senkihá*zi *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

ziva*tar *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

tar*hál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

hál*ni *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

nikotinis*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 1)

tataro*zás *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

Zasta*va*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 2)

vala*hol *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 2)

holna*pi*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

pitye*reg*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 2)

regge*li *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

libatol*vaj*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

vaj*da*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

dadais*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

tavaszcsaloga*tó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

Tóal*más*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 2)

más*kor*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 2)

kor*hű*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 2)

hűsége*sen *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

sen*ki*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

Kilimandzsá*ró *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 2)

rózsa*szín *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

színi*gaz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 2)

gazte*vő*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

vőjelölt*je*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 2)

jegeská*vé*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

vécépa*pír*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 3)

pírka*dat*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 3)

Dat*sun*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 3)

sunnyo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 3)

gó*gyi*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 3)

Gyimes*bükk*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 3)

Bükkfür*dő *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 3)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 3)

lősze*rek*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 3)

rekla*mál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 3)

Mál*ta*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 3)

Ta*bán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 3)

bántalma*zás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 3)

zászlósha*jó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 3)

Jó*nás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 3)

náspán*gol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 3)

golfo*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 3)

zónai*dő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 4)

Dö*me*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

meze*i *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 4)

Iboly*ka*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 4)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 4)

bazsaró*zsa *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

zsaluzá*sa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 4)

salakpá*lya *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

javíthatat*lan* /ly –> j


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

lan*ba* (Két gép lanba kötése. LAN Local Area Network)


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

bazárá*ru *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 4)

ruhaö*zön*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

zöngét*len*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

lencsele*ves*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

vessé*tek *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

jódolgá*ban *(már nem tudja, mit is kívánjon.)


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

bandájá*nak*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 4)

Nak*sol* (spray)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 5)

Szolno*ki*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 5)

kiradí*roz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 5)

roz*már* (fókával rokon nagy testű tengeri emlős)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 5)

már*ki*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 5)

kibocsáj*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 5)

titok*nok*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 5)

Nok*li *(nokedli tájszóval)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 5)

libatol*vaj *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 5)

Vaj*ta *(község)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 6)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 6)

Katalin*ka*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 6)

kaleidosz*kóp *(görög; a _kalosz_, az _eidosz_ és a _-szkóp_ összetétele) egy optikai játék


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 6)

Kóphá*za*(település)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 6)

zajo*san *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 6)

sanda*ság*


----------



## Yossarian71 (2013 Szeptember 6)

szágul*dás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 6)

oolong írta:


> sanda*ság*


szag*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 6)

_Viccnek:_


oolong írta:


> sanda*ság*


sággal (végződő szavak)

_Komolynak:_
rabosít*va* (rabosítás = bűnügyi nyilvántartásba felvétel. Ujjlenyomat, fénykép, stb.)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 6)

vagyo*nos*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 6)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 6)

apáti*a*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 6)

Ala*dár*


----------



## Imola.77 (2013 Szeptember 6)

dárda


----------



## Imola.77 (2013 Szeptember 6)

dárda


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 7)

Darin*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 7)

kamil*la*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 7)

Lata*bár *(Kálmán)


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 7)

bársonyru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 7)

hacacá*ré *(zajos mulatozás, rikító tarka öltözet)


>


----------



## koszajani (2013 Szeptember 7)

ré*tes*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 7)

teste*sek*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 7)

szek*rény*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 7)

rénszar*vas*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 7)

vas*tag*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 7)

tagbaszakad*tak*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 7)

takszi


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 7)

sziporká*zó*


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

taxi


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

xilofon


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

fondu


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

duhos


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

höstett


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

tetthely


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

helyrajz


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

rajzóra


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

órarend


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

rendrakás


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

kássás


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

sáska


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

kakas


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

kassza


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

szakál


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

kálvária


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

riadatt


----------



## rgota75 (2013 Szeptember 7)

datolya


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 8)

jagu*ár *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 8)

cdurmol írta:


> sziporká*zó*


zó*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 8)

na*gyon*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 8)

gondo*la*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 8)

lakóau*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 8)

tite*ket*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 8)

ket*ten*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 8)

ten*te *(baba)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 8)

te*tem*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 8)

tem*po*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 8)

po*hár*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 8)

hárfajáték*kal*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)

kal*már*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 8)

mártogat*va*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 9)

vajazgat*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 9)

vakon*dok*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 9)

dok*tor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 9)

tortarende*lő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 9)

lőfegyve*rek*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 9)

reklámtáb*la*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 9)

lakó*park*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 9)

parkfenntar*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 9)

tó*csa *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 9)

csacso*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 9)

gólya*láb*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 9)

lábszárvé*dő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 10)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 10)

reped*ten*


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2013 Szeptember 10)

ten-ger


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 10)

hirschgabi1, ez társasjáték. A résztvevők megvárják, míg valaki megoldja a feladványt. Magányosan játhatsz pl. paszianszot. A 20 hozzászólást könnyen, gyorsan megszerezheted itt:
http://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/

Bán*kút*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 10)

Kútvöl*gy*i(Erzsébet)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 10)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## miragem (2013 Szeptember 10)

mesterdalno*kok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 10)

kok*tél*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 10)

tél*víz*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Vízválasz*tó*


----------



## Tot Hajnal (2013 Szeptember 10)

tó*ga*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 10)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 10)

laposü*veg *


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 10)

vegy*szer*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Szerda*hely*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 11)

helyszine*lő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 11)

Lővé*rek*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 11)

reklá*moz*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 11)

mozga*lom*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 11)

lom*bos*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 11)

Bos*nyák*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 11)

nyákdu*gó *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 11)

gólya*pár*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 11)

párkapcso*lat*


----------



## kuklacsa (2013 Szeptember 11)

tatár


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 11)

tornando írta:


> párkapcso*lat*


latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 11)

Napóleon*hoz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 11)

hoz*za*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 11)

Zai*re*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 11)

repü*lő*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 11)

lője*tek*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 12)

tek*nő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 12)

nőne*mű*


----------



## koszajani (2013 Szeptember 12)

mű*szer*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 12)

szer*szám*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 12)

számszer*íj*


----------



## kuklacsa (2013 Szeptember 12)

íjak


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 12)

kuklacsa írta:


> íjak


szerintem ez így nem jó mert:í-jak
Ezért írok mást:
íj*ra*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 12)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 12)

tópar*ti *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 12)

tivor*nya*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 13)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 13)

kaka*du*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 13)

dura*cell*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

celldömöl*ki*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 13)

kiku*tat*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

Tatjá*na* /Татьяна/


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 13)

na*pos*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 13)

pos*had*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 13)

hadrend*be* (állít)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 13)

besoroz*va*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 13)

való*di*


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

di*vat*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 13)

vattapap*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 13)

langusz*ta*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 13)

tatárbifsz*tek*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 14)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 14)

tó*csa*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

családcentri*kus*


----------



## egyvedereper (2013 Szeptember 14)

kuszkusz


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 14)

kusz*ma* (lábatlan gyík)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 14)

madár*tan*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 14)

tan*díj*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 14)

díjmen*tes *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 14)

testü*let*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

Lettor*szág*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 14)

szagelszí*vó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

vó*cser *

_(_Voucher:
_dokumentum, tanusítvány, amelynek átadásáért cserébe a rajta jelzett szolgáltatás, előny, kedvezmény vagy egyéb érték kapható. Például, utazási csekk, üdülési csekk, de étkezési utalvány, könyvutalvány, ajándékutalvány, szállodavoucher, vásárlási utalvány vagy csereutalvány. Meghonosodott a kupon szó is.)_


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Cserkesző*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 14)

tárfé*szek*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 14)

KószA74 írta:


> tárfé*szek*


szekrény*be*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 14)

bete*szem*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

szembánta*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 15)

lomtalaní*tok*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

tok*kal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 15)

kalligráfi*a*

_(A kalligráfia a (görög καλλος kallos „szépség” + γραφος grafosz „írás” szavakból) a díszes, szép (folyó) kézírást, annak művészi fokú gyakorlását nevezik.)_


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

sivecste írta:


> kalligráfi*a*


kérjük a szójelentést
Aliz*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 15)

tessék parancsolni! 

katapul*tál*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

tal*kum *(illatosított hintőpor)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 15)

kumman*tás* (munkakerülés)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 15)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 15)

gépí*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 15)

rómaiko*ri*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 15)

rivaldafény


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 15)

fényvisszave*rő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 16)

rő*zse*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 16)

zseton*nal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 16)

nyal*ka* (kicsinosított, délceg, peckes)


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 16)

kaba*la*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 16)

lapo*zó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 16)

zónai*dő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 16)

dő*re*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 17)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Szikráz (2013 Szeptember 17)

rakéta


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 17)

tapaszta*lás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 17)

lássá*tok*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 17)

toklász


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 17)

Lász*ló*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 17)

lópat*kó *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 17)

kótyagos*ra*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 17)

rabamo*bil *(Rabszállító autó)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 17)

billiószo*ros*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 17)

rostale*mez*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 17)

mezte*len*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 17)

lengema*gyar*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Szeptember 17)

gyar*mat*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 17)

matróz*lány*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 17)

lánysá*gom*


----------



## Szikráz (2013 Szeptember 17)

gom*bos*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 18)

bosnyá*kok*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 18)

koktél


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

icusss írta:


> kok*tél*


télu*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 18)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 18)

ásvány*tan*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

tan*szer*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 18)

szervezet*té *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

témazá*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 18)

róka*bőr*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 18)

bőrtás*ka*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)

kaba*ré*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 19)

répacu*kor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 19)

korsze*rű*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 19)

rügyez*nek*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 19)

nekta*rin*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 19)

ringat*ni*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 19)

Nikodé*mus *(a farizeusok közé tartozó tekintélyes zsidó Jeruzsálemben)


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 19)

mustra


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 19)

KószA74 írta:


> Nikodé*mus *(a farizeusok közé tartozó tekintélyes zsidó Jeruzsálemben)


muskotály


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 19)

Tál*lya* ( község Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyében, a Szerencsi kistérségben)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 20)

Jata*gán*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 20)

gán*csol*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 20)

csol*nak* (Part mellett egy _csolnak_ áll. S hullámok tolúlnak)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 20)

Nak*szosz* (Itt járt Ariadné)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 20)

szósztar*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 20)

tónu*sok*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 20)

sokszo*ros*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 20)

roska*dó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 20)

Dózsa*kert*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 20)

kertműve*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 20)

lőpo*ros*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 20)

rosto*sat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 20)

Szatmárnéme*ti* (város Romániában)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 20)

titokzato*sak*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 21)

szak*ma*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 21)

magyartar*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 21)

kalamaj*ka*(zűrzavaros helyzet)


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 21)

ka*kas*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 21)

Kassá*ra*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 21)

rakott*bab*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 21)

babka*ró*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 21)

róka*bőr*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 22)

bőrfesté*se*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 22)

serényke*dik*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)

diktá*tor*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 22)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 22)

tűzparan*csot*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 22)

Csot*ki *(imafűzér)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 23)

kialvat*lan*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 23)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 23)

Langyo*san*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 23)

santun*got* (selyemszövet)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 23)

Got*té *(Karel Gott)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 23)

tékoz*ló *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 23)

lótifu*ti*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 23)

tilosban


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 23)

icusss írta:


> tilosban


Jelölj szótagot te is
Bankó*prés*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 23)

nem tudok nincs "vastag" betűm..


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 23)

akkor színnel jelöld A Firefox hibája (frissíteni kell)


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 23)

frissítettem,de így sincs..


----------



## Szikráz (2013 Szeptember 23)

prés*ház*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 23)

háztartásbe*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 23)

lili*om*


----------



## Szikráz (2013 Szeptember 23)

om*lett*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 23)

*Lett*or*szág*


----------



## Vercsu (2013 Szeptember 23)

szágul*dás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 24)

cdurmol írta:


> *Lett*or*szág*


szá-guldás helyett
szag*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 24)

ra*gya* (himlőhely)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 24)

gyakorlato*zó*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 24)

zó*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 24)

napon*ta*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 24)

tapasztal*ta*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 24)

tapogat*va *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 24)

vagyonkeze*lő *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 25)

lődomb*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 25)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

ton*hal*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 25)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 25)

dokumentum*film*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 25)

filmművé*szet*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

szet*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 25)

terrorelhárí*tó*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

tópar*ti *


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 25)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

rak*lap*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 25)

lapru*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 25)

gólya*bál*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 25)

bálvány*fa*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 25)

falánk*nak*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 25)

Nak*rit*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

rit*mus *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 25)

muskát*li*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 25)

li*kőr *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 25)

körmen*di*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 26)

dió*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 26)

dadais*ta *_(Dadaizmus - XX. század eleji avantgard művészeti irányzat.)_


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 26)

ta*pasz*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 26)

paszter*nák*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Nák*si *(DJ)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 26)

sie*tős*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 26)

cdurmol írta:


> sie*tős*


tősgyöke*res*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 26)

respek*tál*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 26)

tál*kám *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 26)

kám*for*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 26)

formabon*tó *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 26)

Tó*ga*


----------



## sajnamajna (2013 Szeptember 26)

gatya


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 27)

Ta*más*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 27)

más*nap*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 27)

napfordu*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 27)

ló*bál*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 27)

bál*vány*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 27)

vánkos


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 27)

kosor*rú*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 27)

Rudabá*nya *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 27)

nyakateker*ten*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 27)

tengeráramlá*sok*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 27)

sokhatá*sú*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 27)

súgó*gép*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 27)

gépí*rás *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 27)

Ráska*i *( Lea, kódexmásoló szerzetesnő)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 27)

ido*már*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 27)

mártoga*tós *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 27)

tószt


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

sivecste írta:


> mártoga*tós *


tósz*tot*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

Totten*ham *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

icusss írta:


> Totten*ham (*Mi ez?*Icuss válaszoljon)*


ham*bo *(japán harci bot)


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

bo*gyó*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

*(Tottenham=híres angol focicsapat.)*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

icusss írta:


> *(Tottenham=híres angol focicsapat.)*


Nem külön hanem a szó után! Tájékoztatsz mindenkit (Mi az hogy híres?)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

decoupage írta:


> bo*gyó*


gyógyászat*ban*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

bandi*ta*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

tornando írta:


> Nem külön hanem a szó után! Tájékoztatsz mindenkit (Mi az hogy híres?)



Aki nézi az angol focit annak nem kell különösebben mondani hogy mennyire híres is ez a csapat,aki nem nézi annak persze nem jelent semmit s nem is híres. Én ezt a témát lezárom,ha elfogadod a megfejtésem ha nem,részemről ennyi.


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

olvasd az 1 számú üzenetet


decoupage írta:


> bandi*ta*


Takar*ni*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

tornando írta:


> olvasd az 1 számú üzenetetTakar*ni*


ok

ni*csak *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

Itt látható: #1
csaku*gyan*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

ok

gyan*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

aksan írta:


> *Játékszabály:*
> 
> 
> Amennyiben nem eléggé ismert lenne egy szó utána (zárójelben rövid magyarázat célszerű)


Ta*lár *(ünnepélyes hivatali öltözet,palást)


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

lár*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

ma*dám *(megszólítás és nyilvánosházi vezetőnő) és még bába szülésznő is


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

dám*vad*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

vad*hús*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 28)

hús*vét*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

vét*len
*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 28)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

szonográ*fia* (ultrahangvizsgálat)
(Nem tudom, hogy lehet-e idegen szó?) Bocsánat, ha nem!


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

fiatalko*rú*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

rú*na* (titkosírás, talán a régi germánok használták először)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 28)

napila*pok*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

pok*la* (pl Dante pokla)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

lakóhajó


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 28)

józan*ság*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

Ság*vár*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

vár*fal*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

falbon*tás*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

táska*fül *


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 28)

fül*csepp*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

cseppkő*barlang*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 28)

Langné*ni *(pl. Lang Györgyi anyukája)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

takaró


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

rom*busz*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 28)

busz*jegy *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

Jegypénz*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

társaság


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

rituálé


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 28)

léal*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 28)

ma*kacs*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 28)

kacs*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 28)

katakom*ba*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 28)

Balatonali*ga*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 29)

garatgyulladá*som*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 29)

sompoly*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 29)

borter*mő* (vidék)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

Feladtad a leckét, de

mőbi*usz*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 29)

usz*kár *


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 29)

kárma*dár*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 29)

dár*da *


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 29)

dauerolás


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

lás*sad* (ne csak nézd)


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 29)

sad*hen*(házasságközvetítő)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

hen*na* (régi római hajfesték)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 29)

napon*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

ta*lán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Szeptember 29)

lángo*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## decoupage (2013 Szeptember 29)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

bálte*rem*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 29)

_Rembrandt*tól (a festőtől)*_


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

Talán megoldás lenne a tól-től, de ez nem összetett szó. Ötletem sincs, hogy hogy lehetne folytatni.


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Szeptember 29)

rituevu írta:


> bálte*rem*


Remmers*től* (Remmers - építőanyagokat forgalmazó cég)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 29)

rituevu írta:


> bálte*rem*


reme*kel*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 30)

rituevu írta:


> reme*kel*


kelle*mes *


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 30)

Messi*ás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 30)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 30)

vízgyűj*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 30)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 30)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## peppinu (2013 Szeptember 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 30)

róma*i*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 30)

imama*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 30)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 30)

tár*na*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 30)

na*pos*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 30)

postalá*da*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Szeptember 30)

darab*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 30)

számta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 30)

langyos*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 30)

talajmen*ti*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Szeptember 30)

tí*már*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 1)

már*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

kaná*ri*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 1)

ri*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

gó*lem*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 1)

Lemberdzsek*ben*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 1)

ben*nem*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

nemtelen


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 1)

len*cse*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 1)

csecsebe*cse*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 1)

csecse*mő*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 1)

Üdvözöllek sivecste!

Mőcsé*nyi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 1)

Légy üdvözölve KószA74! 

nyi*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

tó*part*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 1)

partta*lan*


----------



## kukta (2013 Október 1)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 1)

langyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

sandán


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 1)

dandár (nagyobb katonai csapattest, brigád)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 1)

dár*da*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 2)

da*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

rakéta


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 2)

tap*ír*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 2)

Miért nem jó szótaggal jelölöd? ta*pír*


icusss írta:


> tap*ír*


pir*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

kadmium


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

umpa-lum*pa *(dal, Charlie és a csokigyár-ból)

*
*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 2)

paródia


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

atya*fi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

fiatal


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

tal*lér *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

lé*re*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 2)

tal*lér *
lé-re
... pfúj


sivecste írta:


> tal*lér *


ler*be *(tűzhely sütője)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

tornando írta:


> tal*lér *
> lé-re
> ... pfúj
> ler*be *(tűzhely sütője)


Igazad van, egy kicsit erőltetett volt, de a "lér"-vel mit tudsz kezdeni? Persze figyelmen kívül hagyhatjuk az e betűn az ékezetet, de akkor nem lennénk hűek a feladványhoz.

elein*te*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 2)

#1


aksan írta:


> Néha elakadni látszik a játék.
> *Ekkor(szükségből) lehetőségek a következők:*
> 
> 
> ...


Pontosan azért van a szabályleírásban a magánhangzók ékezetcseréje (nembetűcsere) hogy a ler-be jó lehessen é>e
*tehát ezt folytasd:*
ler*be *(tűzhely sütője)
ler-be


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

elein*te* –> _te_acserje

ler*be* –> _be_vo*nul*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

nul*la *


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

Lajoskomá*rom*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 2)

romhal*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

Maz*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

da*los *(madár )


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

Losson*czy* /folytasd, *-ci*-vel, mint cián


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

ci*bál *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

bálte*rem*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 2)

Rem*brandt*

rém*hír*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 2)

hírkere*ső*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 2)

söröskor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 3)

sószó*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 3)

rongyos*bál*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 3)

bálkiráy*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 3)

nőro*kon*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 3)

konvek*tor* (fali gázfűtőtest)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 3)

torkos


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 3)

kosla*tás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 3)

tás*kás* (szem)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 3)

Kás*sa* /Kássa, mint vezetéknév


----------



## thutmozis (2013 Október 3)

salá*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 3)

ta*pad*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 3)

Szia sivecste! Tetszik az új képed  Szerintem cuki lett.

padlósző*nyeg*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 3)

nyeg*le*


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

lege*lő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 3)

lőhe*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 3)

tőzegáfonya


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 3)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 4)

kertá*só*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 4)

sóder


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 4)

sót-lan már megint nem jó ritevu


icusss írta:


> kertá*só*


sótar*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 4)

_Csak morgás. Abba belejavítani, amire más már reagált, enyhén szólva etikátlan. 
Rosszul folytatni és ráadásul a másikból hülyét csinálni...  Az ilyeneket könyörtelenül be kell idézni, hogy ne tagadhassák le. _

Tó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 4)

KószA74 írta:


> Szia sivecste! Tetszik az új képed  Szerintem cuki lett.



Szió!  köszönetem  a cuki a legtalálóbb jelző, amivel csak illetni lehet  szépet! 

rakodómun*kás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 4)

Kas*pi *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 4)

Piros*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 4)

ka*csó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 4)

csóko*lom*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 4)

lom*pos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 4)

pos*tás *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 4)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 4)

kaná*ri *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 4)

ri*gó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 4)

cdurmol írta:


> _Csak morgás. Abba belejavítani, amire más már reagált, enyhén szólva etikátlan.
> Rosszul folytatni és ráadásul a másikból hülyét csinálni...  Az ilyeneket könyörtelenül be kell idézni, hogy ne tagadhassák le. _


Teljesen egyetértek ritevunak még nagyon bele kell jönnie
a folytatás:
góti*ka*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 4)

kan*ál*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 4)

kan-*ál* helyett ka-*nál*
nyálken*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 4)

dőzsöl*tök*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 4)

tökmago*laj*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 5)

laj*hár *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 5)

hár*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 5)

fakopáncs*nak*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 5)

nyak*lác*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 5)

tornando írta:


> nyak*lác*


nyaklánc??? 

láncreakci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 5)

pillanat:
fakopáncs*nak*> nak kettős-betűcsere lehetőséggel: n>ny
folytatás:
láncreakci*ó*
Óvá*ri *(sajtmárka)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 5)

tornando írta:


> pillanat:
> fakopáncs*nak*> nak kettős-betűcsere lehetőséggel: n>ny


nem a betűcseréért kérdeztem rá, hanem a kifelejtett "n" betű miatt, nyaklác és nyaklánc  

rival*da *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 5)

dalár*da*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 5)

da*mil*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 5)

milpen*gő*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 5)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 5)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 5)

ver*des*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

desz*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

katasztró*fa *


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

fabat*ka* (igen csekély értékű)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

kaná*ri*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

riada*lom*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

lomsep*rű*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

rügyecs*ke*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

kegye*lem *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 6)

Lemberg-bá*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

nya*fog*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

foghíja*sok*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

sok*kol*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 6)

kolbá*szol *_(Lézeng, céltalanul ődöng, tekereg, bóklászik, csavarog.)_


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

szolno*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 6)

kiva*gyi*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

Gyime*si *(Ferenc)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

si*ker *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

ker*tel* (mellébeszél)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

telcsi*zés*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 6)

zés*sel* _(végződő szó)_


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

Sel*ma* (Selma 1 város és a megye székhelye Dallas County)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

makadá*mok* (úttípus)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 6)

mokkacu*kor*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 6)

korszakalko*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

nikoti*nos *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 6)

Nostradamus


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

mus*tár*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 6)

társada*lom*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 6)

lom*tár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

tár*lat *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 6)

la*tol*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

Lilien2011 írta:


> lom*tár*


tár*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

sivecste írta:


> tár*lat *


lat*ban*


tornando írta:


> tár*na*


bandukol*na*



Natáli*a *


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 6)

tár*na*/Alabama??


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

nem tár*na*, Natáli*a *volt az előzmény, amire –> Alaba*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

ada*lék *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 6)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 6)

Szat*ta* (község Vas megyében)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 6)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

római


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

ibol*ya* (ja,la)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 7)

javasem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

yama*ha*
jaku*za*
laka*tos*

*Egyszerre válaszoltunk cdurmol-lal*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 7)

rituevu írta:


> yama*ha*
> jaku*za*
> laka*tos*
> 
> *Egyszerre válaszoltunk cdurmol-lal*


ha te értél oda később:
a) töröld ki
b) amíg nem válaszol rá más, javítsd
Számtalanszor jártunk már így mindnyájan.



cdurmol írta:


> javasem*ber*


Berzen*ce*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

cemen*de *(erkölcstelen életű nő)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 7)

de*hogy*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

hogyis*ne*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 7)

negyeddön*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

tőke*hal*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

halgazdaság*ban*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

banánlek*vár*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

ba-nán-lek-vár nem jó
"ban" kell


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

tornando írta:


> ba-nán-lek-vár nem jó
> "ban" kell


Igaz. Ó, én buta  ban*kó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

Nem vagy buta
csapda 
kó*bor*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

bor*dó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

tata*mi* (küzdőterület)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

mimi*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 7)

kaland*ra*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 7)

tótá*gas *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 7)

gascognei (folytatás: *nyi* ) _(Mj vagyunk a gascognei legények és Castel Jaloux a kapitány)_


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 7)

nyiko*rog *


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 7)

Rog*na*/_Kornislaka_ erdélyi település román neve, Szilágy megye/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

na*pos*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 7)

postahiva*tal*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 7)

tal*ár*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 7)

árlis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 8)

tapo*gat*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 8)

gat*ter *(fűrészgéptípus)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 8)

Lilien2011 írta:


> tal*ár*


*TA-LÁR*
_Egy mássalhangzó: a következő szótagba kerül. 
Két mássalhangzó: egyik ide, másik oda.
Több mássalhangzó: egy átkerül, a többi marad az előző szótag végén. (Magyar ember szó/szótag elején nem kedveli a mássalhangzó torlódást.) _



oolong írta:


> postahiva*tal*


talpalat*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 8)

nyiko*rog*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 8)

rog*gyan*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

gyan*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 8)

tapin*tat*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

Tát*ra*


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

rakέ*ta*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

taní*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 8)

Tó*dor* (férfi keresztnév)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

dor*gál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 8)

Gálvöl*gyi* (show)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 8)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

mes*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 8)

természete*sen *


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

sen*ki*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

k.kanga21 írta:


> sen*ki*


kilép


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 8)

lép*ték*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 8)

tek*nő*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

nő*nem*


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

nem*zet*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 8)

Zet*man* _(manga sorozat)_


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

manda*rin*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 8)

rin*gat*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 8)

már megint gat?
Gatta*ca* (filmcím)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 8)

cafa*tok*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

tok*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 8)

mányi


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

nyito*gat*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 8)

gat*ter *(keretfűrész)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 8)

ter*vez*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 8)

veszteg*zár*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 8)

zárkózot*tak*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 8)

takti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

kaba*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

rok*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

katama*rán *(hajótípus)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

rángó*görcs *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

görcskész*ség*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

szeg*mens *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

cdurmol írta:


> görcskész*ség*


szegregáci*ó*(elkülönítés)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

ólommérgezés*ben*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 9)

benzinkan*na *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

napocs*ka*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 9)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

pos*ta*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

talá*lat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

látle*let*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

lettek (lett nép)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

Tek-*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

Lata*bár* (Kálmán)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

bár*ki*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

kinyilatkoz*tat*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 9)

Tatjá*na* (név)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

na*pi *


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 9)

piac*szer* (Régies: a piacon emelkedő házak sora)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

szer*vez*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

vesz*teg *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

teg*nap*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 9)

napellen*ző*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 9)

zötyögő*sen*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

sen*kit*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

kitró*ka* (A kitróka a ragadozók rendjébe és a kutyafélék családjába tartozó faj.)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

kapafo*gú *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

gú*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

lapoc*ka *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

ka*pocs*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

pocskondiá*zó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

zó*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

narodnyi*kok* (népiesek - orosz politikai irányzat a 19.-20. században)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

cdurmol szótagold le légyszives menstruáció


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

kok*tél *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

tornando írta:


> cdurmol szótagold le légyszives menstruáció


*?* 

menst-ru-á-ci-ó



sivecste írta:


> kok*tél *


tél-a-*pó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

tornando írta:


> cdurmol szótagold le légyszives menstruáció





cdurmol írta:


> *?*
> 
> menst-ru-á-ci-ó
> 
> ...


 Kösz
De ilyen vitatottba belemenni nem szabad( hogy csak ezzel lehessen folytatni)


Póhama*ra* (település)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 9)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 9)

rada*i

javítom:*
gépko*csi*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

neten írta:


> A "lajstrom-mál négy mássalh. van egymás mellett
> (nem három) És ugye (a szabály szerint) csak egyet
> szabad átvinnem a másik oldalra (a szótag utánira)
> Ezért "lajst-rom" Akkor az jó volt, ahogy írtad


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

cdurmol írta:


> rada*i
> 
> javítom:*
> gépko*csi*


csinos*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

katalogizá*lás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

lássá*tok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

tok*lász*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

las*szó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

szófoga*dó *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 9)

dózis*ban*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

banne*rek *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

tornando írta:


> cdurmol szótagold le légyszives menstruáció


ne haragudj, de emberek vagyunk hibázunk nemde? Senki se tökéletes, csak talán te.  Merthogy én is megkaptam tőled, hogy nem vagyok érett ehhez a játékhoz, mert egyszer hibáztam. 
A szó rekke*nő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

nőegy*let*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

letro*zol *Egy gyógyszer neve)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

Zol*tán*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

tánto*rog*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

rög*bi*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 9)

bi*tang*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

Lilien2011 írta:


> bi*tang*


passzolom 

biopszi*a*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 9)

> bi*tang*
> passzolom


bi*tang –> *tang*ram* lehetne, /egy hét elemből álló összerakós játék/, de a „*ram-*” se 
igazán jó folytatásnak, esetleg –> Ram*szesz* –> szeszfőz*de*

biopszi*a *–> acsarkod*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

nazarénu*sok* (vallási gyülekezet)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 9)

sokfé*le*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 9)

lehe*let *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 10)

letraset*re (letraset - *ledörzsölhető betűket tartalmazó ív)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

repü*lő*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 10)

lődör*gő* ( csavargó, kószáló, csatangoló személy)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

gőzö*li*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 10)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

tipi*kus*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 10)

Kustán*szeg* (község)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

szegbelö*vés*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 10)

vésnök*kel*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 10)

kellék*ház*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

házte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 10)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

hal*faj*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 10)

fajta*lan *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

lan*kad*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

kadmiumvö*rös*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 10)

röstell*ni *


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

tapin*tat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 10)

tát*va* (marad a szája)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

va*kon*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 10)

kondíci*ó *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 10)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 10)

lyukvá*gó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 10)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 10)

hírkere*ső*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 11)

Ső*tér* (István) (irodalomkritikus)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 11)

téri*szony*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 11)

szon*da*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 11)

Da*her* (pierre)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 11)

her*gel*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 11)

gél*ben*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 11)

bendzsóz*va * ben-dzsóz-va


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 11)

vari*ál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 11)

álta*tás*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 11)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 11)

ka*csa*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 11)

csalafin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 11)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 11)

latri*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 11)

navigá*lás *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 11)

las*san*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 11)

san*da*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 11)

dagerrotípi*a *( a fotográfiában az elsőként gyakorlati használatba került képrögzítési eljárás)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 11)

anagram*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 11)

mara*ton*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 11)

tonhalfi*lé*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 11)

lépe*get*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 12)

get*tó* (hovatartozási alapon elkülönített városrész)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 12)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 12)

tikita*ki *(játék)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 12)

kia*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 12)

bálte*rem*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 12)

rém*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 12)

képzőművésze*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 12)

titokza*tos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 12)

Toszká*na *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 13)

Napóleo*né*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 13)

né*gyen *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 13)

gyengítetle*nek*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 13)

nek*tek*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 13)

teknő*be*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 13)

beszédképte*len *


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 13)

lenfaj*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 13)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 13)

zsa*bó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 13)

bóbi*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 13)

Kató*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 13)

kacsacső*rű*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 13)

Kapos*vár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Október 13)

várá*rok*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 13)

rok*kant*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Október 13)

Kant*tal *(Immanuel Kant - német filozófus)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 13)

tal*lér*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 14)

Lilien2011 írta:


> tal*lér*


ler*ben*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 14)

bendzsó*zik*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 14)

szik*la*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 14)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

pos*ta*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 14)

ta*kar*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 14)

kartár*sak*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 14)

sakko*zik*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 14)

szikta*laj* /z –> sz/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

Laj*ta *(folyó)


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 14)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 14)

zsa*lu*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 14)

lubic*kol*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 14)

kollégi*um*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

umbul*da*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 14)

da*dus*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

Dus*nok (Bács-Kiskun megyei község a Dél-Alföldön)*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 14)

nok*li* (nokedli táj-jelleggel)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 14)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

baga*tell* (semmiség, elhanyagolható)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 14)

Tel*ler* (Ede) /ha esetleg valaki szabályosan tudja a baga*tell*-t folytatni, ne vegyétek figyelembe az enyémet...


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Október 14)

Lermontov*val* (Mihail Jurjevics Lermontov - orosz költő, elbeszélő, drámaíró)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 14)

valkű*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

Rial*to* (velencei híd)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 14)

torokszo*ros*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 14)

roskado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 15)

sivecste írta:


> Tel*ler* (Ede) /ha esetleg valaki szabályosan tudja a baga*tell*-t folytatni, ne vegyétek figyelembe az enyémet...


Ez teljesen szabályos ügyesen találtad ki


rituevu írta:


> zó*na*


új: na*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 15)

posványoso*dik*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 15)

dikta*fon*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

fontolga*tás*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 15)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 15)

katalizá*tor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

tor*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 15)

tanulha*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 15)

Tóal*más* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 15)

más*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 15)

riada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

lom*tár*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 15)

társalkodó*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 15)

nővérszál*lás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 15)

lássá*tok *!


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 15)

tok*kal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 15)

kalkulá*tor*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 15)

tornater*met*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 16)

met*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 16)

rózsaszál*ra*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 16)

ra*gu*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

gu*ru *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 16)

ruhaakasz*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

tó*csi* (tócsni)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 16)

csi*be*


----------



## Erzsébet13 (2013 Október 16)

behív


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

hív*tál*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 16)

tál*ka *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 16)

fatáb*la*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 16)

ablakke*ret*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 16)

icusss írta:


> fatáb*la*


la*pos *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

posztu*musz*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 16)

musz*lim*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 16)

Limpo*po *_(A Limpopo folyó Afrika déli részén)_


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

pogá*csa *


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 16)

csa*lád*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 16)

Ládbese*nyő* (község Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyében)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 16)

Nyő*gér *(község Vas megyében)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 16)

gérlá*da* (asztalosok szerszáma)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 17)

dali*ás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 17)

Ásványrá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 17)

róma*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 17)

itó*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 17)

ka*nál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 17)

nyál*kás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 17)

kás*a*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 17)

sa*ru*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 17)

sivecste írta:


> nyál*kás*





mustakissa írta:


> kás*a*


ez nem épp okés...mivel nem így "kás-a", hanem így "ká-sa" szótagolják....


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 17)

kas*tély*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 17)

tejfölé*vel*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 17)

veltelini (borfajta)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 17)

nivel*lál*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 18)

rituevu írta:


> veltelini (borfajta)



Nigéri*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

Ala*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

hegyvi*dék*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 18)

dek*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

kol*bász*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

bástya


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

Tyacsív*ba (*Tyacsív: magyarul Técső, járásszékhely Kárpátalján)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

baromé*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

terpen*tin*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

tinta*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

halik*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 18)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

ri*deg*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

degra*dál*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 18)

Dálno*ki */_Miklós Béla_/


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 18)

kivá*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

lószállí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 18)

partne*rek*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 18)

rek*lám*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

icusss írta:


> rek*lám*


lám*pás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 18)

pásté*tom*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

tom*por*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 18)

porce*lán *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

láncok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

kalligráfi*a* (díszes kézírás)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 18)

aranyos*kám *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 18)

kámzsá*val*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 19)

vallató*gép*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 19)

müvészcsa*pat*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 19)

patko*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

lónye*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

reg*gel*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

Gellért*hegy*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Október 19)

hegy*fok*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

Fokvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

ros*tos*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

Tosz*ka /*női k.név/


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 19)

katakliz*ma*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

mahol*nap*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 19)

napis*ten*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

tenge*rész *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 19)

rész*let*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

let*tem *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 19)

temperamentu*mos *


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

mos*tam *


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 19)

tam*pon *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 19)

ponto*san*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

san*dán *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

dan*dár*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

darab*bér*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 19)

béral*ku*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 19)

ku*vik*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 19)

Vik*tor*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 19)

tor*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 19)

mahi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

napo*zó*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 19)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

napos


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 19)

posta*zsák*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

zsákvarró*tű*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

tűpár*na*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

napi*rend*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

rendvédel*mi*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 20)

miben*lét*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

létkér*dés*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

despo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

latri*na*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

Napóle*on*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

ontológi*a*_ (lételmélet)_


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

akasz*tás*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 20)

táskáso*dik*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 20)

diktan*dó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 20)

doho*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 20)

tócsá*ba*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

ba*nán*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

Nán*csi* (néni vendéglője)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 20)

csi*pisz*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

pisz*kos*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 20)

kos*szarv*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

szarvkor*mány*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

many*si*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

simo*gat*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 20)

gátfu*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

Tás*hoz* _(Tás kacsanév Fekete István könyvében)_


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

hoz*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 20)

taga*dás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 21)

das*sal *_(Der_, Die, _Das_)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

alka*lom*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 21)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 21)

Elnézést rosszul volt jelölve:


tornando írta:


> Das*sal *_(Der_, Die, _Das_)


újat *sal*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 21)

sallan*gos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

gos*pel*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 21)

pél*da*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

dara*bos*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 21)

Bos*ton *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

ton*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 21)

halfa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

rok*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 21)

kapuzárásipá*nik*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

cdurmol írta:


> kapuzárásipá*nik*


a kapuzárási pánik két szó

simo*gat*
nik*kel*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 21)

Gatta*ca* _(film címe)_


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

Ca*pa *(fotóművész)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 21)

paramé*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 21)

terroriz*mus *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

mus*tos*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 21)

tos*sal* _(-tos végződéssel)_


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

salsa (tánc)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 21)

sa*kál*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 21)

kálvári*a*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 21)

anakon*da*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 22)

dado*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

gó*lem*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 22)

lem*ma * / az egyik speciális fellevelek mellékelve egy csöves egy füves virágzat....Wikipédia/


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 22)

ma*tyó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

Mással nem tudom folytatni!

óraru*gó*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 22)

tóparti/

Gógán*fa* /Község Veszprém megyében/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

fal*az*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 22)

fa-*laz*
lázbér*ci *_(tájvédelmi körzet É-Mo-n) _


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

cikóri*a*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 22)

akado*zó*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 22)

Zo*bor * /keresztnév/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

borso*dó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 22)

Mi az a borsodó?
domi*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

a borsodó gyakorlatilag ugyanolyan, mint például a vaníliasodó (amit az aranygaluska mellé raknak), csak éppen bor az egyik alapanyaga)

nóni*usz* (lófajta)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 22)

borso*dó* (étel)ennyi kellett volna
uszta*sa* (ifjúsági mozgalomnak indult Horvát szervezet)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 22)

off
Igen finom a borsodó az aranygaluska mellé is. 
on

savany*kás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 22)

on
kas*ka*
off


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 22)

ka*nyar*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 22)

nya*rgal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 22)

galváne*lem *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

Lem*berg* (bánya, illetve város)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 22)

Berggru*en* (Nikolas)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

en*ter*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 22)

terpen*tin*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 22)

tincsek*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

ben*ne*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 23)

nefelej*cset*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

cset*teg*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 23)

teg*nap*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 23)

napvi*rág*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 23)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 23)

lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

romlat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 23)

Lantos*sal *_(Buzánszky, Lóránt, Lantos....)_


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 23)

sal*sa* (tánc)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 23)

sanya*rú*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 23)

rú*tan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 23)

tantestü*let *


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 23)

let*tél *


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 23)

téla*pó *


----------



## bekekr625 (2013 Október 23)

ter*elő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 23)

icusss írta:


> téla*pó *


pó*ker*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

kerte*lés*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

les*ben*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 24)

Ben*ce*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 24)

cefe*tül*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 24)

tül*köl*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

köl*tő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

élvezet amikor mindenki jól csinálja
----------
köl*tő*
tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

kere*vet*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

zöld*bab*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 24)

tornando írta:


> vetkő*ző*



sző*ke *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

kereske*dő*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

re*ped*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 24)

Ped*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

róma*i*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

iha*tok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 24)

tokká*ta* (Billentyűs hangszerre írt virtuóz, szabad formájú zenedarab)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

latri*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 24)

napipa*rancs*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

fonetikus ranch?
inkább betűcserés ránc (*rancs)*
ránc*ra*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 24)

raké*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 24)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

talá*lat*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 24)

lát*ra*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 24)

ra*gad*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

gá*dor*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 24)

dor*gál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

Gálvöl*gyi* (János)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 25)

Gyimesközép*lok* (település)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 25)

lok*ni*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 25)

nivel*lál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

lá*lá *(éneklés) Jobbat nem tudtam, de ezt legalább lehet folytatni.


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 25)

láto*más*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

máskép*pen*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 25)

pen*na* (íróeszköz)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 25)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

rózsa*szál*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 25)

szál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

ka*par*


----------



## Nagy Kinga (2013 Október 25)

parti


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 25)

Time*a*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 25)

akasz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 25)

kalau*zol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 25)

Zol*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

tánto*rog*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 25)

roggyan*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 26)

tó*ra*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 26)

Ra*bat* /Marokkó fővárosa/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

bat*man*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 26)

mancso*lás* (vizes trutymó kézzel való eloszlatása)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 26)

Lász*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 26)

lórú*gás*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 26)

Gás*pár*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 26)

icusss írta:


> Gás*pár*


párvia*dal*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 26)

dalszín*ház*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 26)

háztömb


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 26)

tömbkép*let*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

let*kiss* (tánc)


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 26)

Kissre(tulajdonnév)


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 26)

re*mek*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 26)

Mek*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 26)

kame*ra*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 26)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 26)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

ta*lán*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 26)

lán*gol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 26)

gólkirály


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

rá*ja*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 26)

ja*pán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 26)

pán*síp*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

síp*pal*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 26)

pallos*jog*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

jog*ász*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

asz*falt*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

faltö*rő (*mást nem tudtam)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

rögös


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

Gös*ser* (A ser  )


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

ser*ceg*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

ceglé*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Október 27)

diótö*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

röhe*jes *


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

Jessi*ca*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 27)

Cana*da */Hun/


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

dara*bol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

hata*lom*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

halaszthatat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

lankado*zó*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

ágytám*la*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

la*tin*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

tincse*im*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

Tintoret*tó *(olasz festő)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

tóme*der*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

tornando írta:


> tincse*im*


ez kellett volna következni ritevu elkésett


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 27)

impor*tál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 27)

tál*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

babo*na *


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 Október 27)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

bőrfes*tés*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 27)

tész*ta *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

takarítá*son*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

son*ka*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 27)

karot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

takarí*tás*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 27)

táskaplá*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 Október 27)

zabká*sa*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

(táskaplá*za* vajon mi ez?)


aniko45 írta:


> zabká*sa*


sa*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

salá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

tornando írta:


> (táskaplá*za* vajon mi ez?)
> sa*kál*


Kál*mán*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 27)

Mándo*ki* (László)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

kira*kat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 Október 27)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

langalé*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

tapéta*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

késéle*ző*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

zö*rög*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

rögesz*me*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

Mehe*med*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

med*ve*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

vehemen*sek *(heves,indulatos)


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 28)

sekres*tye*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

te*hén*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

henger*mű*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

műve*se*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 28)

sehonna*i*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

indi*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 28)

góti*kus *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

kus*had*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 28)

hadve*zér*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

zergebőr


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 28)

bőrtí*pus*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

puska*tus*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 28)

tus*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 28)

kókusz*tej*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

tejfelesszá*jú*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 28)

júdás*fa*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

faka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

Bát*ky* (Zoltán)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 Október 28)

Kyo*to* (Japán város)


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

tologa*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

Tóal*más* /község Pest megyében/


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 28)

másálla*pot*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 28)

pótcselek*vés*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 Október 28)

vésnökmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

ter*helt*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

ez zsákutcának tűnik, egyet visszalépek
vésnökmes*ter –> *terhem*re*

rebarba*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

rakodómun*kás*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 29)

kas*mír*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

mir*tusz*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 29)

tusz*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

kollé*ga*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 29)

gabo*na*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

pos*tás*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

kalo*da*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

da*rál*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

passz!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

oolong írta:


> passz!


Na, gondolkodj egy kicsit. Ez a "passz" nem vall rád!
Egy kis csalással!

rálá*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

tás*ka* //a kis csalás hasonló a „_kicsit terhes_”-hez


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

csalással egyszerű lenne, ugye oolong? 
kama*ra*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

rava*tal* //aha…


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

tal*lér*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

oolong írta:


> tás*ka* //a kis csalás hasonló a „_kicsit terhes_”-hez


Igazad van!
A "tallér" szóra nem írok semmit, mert nincs rá ötletem.


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

Noh, már nincs csalás


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

ilyenkor célszerű egyet visszalépni /az előbb én is megtehettem volna a passz helyett /
rava*tal* –> talján, tallóz, talmud, talpas, talmi; legyen a folytatás az utolsóval 

tal*mi*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

mi*ért*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

érthe*tő*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 29)

tőz*eg*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 29)

Szegha*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 30)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 30)

Ilyankor egyetlen helyes megoldás eggyel visszább nyúlni


rituevu írta:


> kalo*da*
> da*rál*


darál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 30)

Ni*ki *(Lauda)


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 30)

kiokta*tás *


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 30)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 30)

ka*raj *


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 30)

raj*kó * /kis gyerek/


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 30)

kótyago*san*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 30)

san*da*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 30)

dacossá*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 30)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 30)

lapoz*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 Október 30)

Nilu*si*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 30)

sikerte*len*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 30)

len*get*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 30)

get*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 30)

tó*part*


----------



## sivecste (2013 Október 30)

partjel*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 31)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 31)

rögdarabo*lás*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 31)

lássa*lak*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 31)

lakha*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

táskájá*ba*


----------



## icusss (2013 Október 31)

baba*arc*


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 31)

arc*kép*


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

képkiállítás*ra*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Október 31)

ragaszko*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 31)

dik*tál*


----------



## Lilien2011 (2013 Október 31)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

Toshiba


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

ba*nán*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 1)

Nándorfehér*vár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

várme*gye*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 1)

gye*pál* (kiritkít,ver)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

pálfordu*lás *(vélemény hirtelen megváltozása)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 1)

las*san*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

san*da*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 1)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

lat*te* (_Latte_ Macchiato)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

tevepász*tor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

tortú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

sivecste írta:


> tortú*ra*


ra*bol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

hatal*mas*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

maskarabál*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

bará*ti*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 1)

Titica*ca* (tó)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

Ca*pa* (fotóművész)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 1)

palás*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

tol*ték* (dél-amerikai benszülött)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 1)

teknősnevel*de*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 1)

dele*lő*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

lőfegyve*re*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 1)

reinkarnáló*dik*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 November 1)

diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

tortabevo*nó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 2)

nó*ta *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 2)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

Dó*zsa*(György)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 2)

zsa*bó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 2)

bódu*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

lat*rok*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 2)

rokkant*nak*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 2)

nyak*sál *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

sálfo*nal*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 2)

nyal*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

kanasz*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 2)

ta*pasz*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

pasz-szol


----------



## icusss (2013 November 3)

szol*ga*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

galambja*i*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

iroda*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

lomtala*nít*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

nitroglice*rin*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

rin*gat *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

gá*tol* (tudom, hogy nem jó az elválasztás, de nincs jobb ötletem)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

rituevu írta:


> gá*tol* (tudom, hogy nem jó az elválasztás, de nincs jobb ötletem)


pl. gátfu*tó *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

gá*tol* (tudom, hogy nem jó az elválasztás, de nincs jobb ötletem)
ritevunak mondhatod neki mindegy csak szerepeljen
pl. gátfu*tó *
tó*ga*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

gala*csin*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

csinnadrat*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

tapadóko*rong *


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

⊖ zurück, eggyel vissza
csinnadrat*ta* –> takargat*ja*

javadal*ma*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 3)

makadám*út*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

oolong írta:


> ⊖ zurück, eggyel vissza
> csinnadrat*ta* –> takargat*ja*
> javadal*ma*


szerintem mássalhangzó cserével, g -> gy, lehetett volna folytatni, pl. *rongybaba*.

útszé*li *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

liba*top*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

toppan*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

óko*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

ripor*ter*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

ter*mel*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

mellékter*mék*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

Mek*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

kavarod*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 3)

ni*ni *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 3)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 4)

tőcsa*var*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

vargakép*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

zö*rög*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

rögesz*me *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

mere*dek*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 4)

dek*kol*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

kol*ni* (szerszám)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

nikotinta*pasz *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

Pasz*kál*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 4)

kálvánis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

tal*lér *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

ler*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

ben*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

dö*gös *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

rituevu írta:


> ben*dő*


dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

sivecste írta:


> dö*gös *


Gös*ser*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

serdülő*kor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

korta*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 4)

lan*kás*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 4)

kas*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

póréhagy*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

mara*di *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

dinoszau*rusz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 4)

ruszti*kus *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 5)

kúszzónö*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

vényköte*les* (recept)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

les*ben *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

ben*ne*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

Ne*pál *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

pálma*fa*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

fajan*kó *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 5)

kó*bor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

borvi*rág*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 5)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

lódobo*gás*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 5)

Gás*pár *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

pártat*lan *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

lan*dol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 5)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

dő*re*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 5)

re*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

dödöl*le *(zalai étel)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 5)

ritevu miért hiszed hogy a döm-per "dö" szótaggal kezdődik
Több fantáziát


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

rituevu írta:


> dödöl*le *(zalai étel)


leve*les *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

dikta*fon *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

fontol*gat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

gát*lás *


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

lássátok


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

toktol*dó*


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

dózerol


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

rol*ler*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 5)

lerom*bol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 5)

bolhacsí*pés *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

pász*tor* (nem tudtam jobbat)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

Ha nem tudsz jobbat, nem muszáj rosszat írni(maradj ki)
Csak azért hogy szerepelj kár


rituevu írta:


> pász*tor* (nem tudtam jobbat)





sivecste írta:


> bolhacsí*pés *


Pes*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

tornando írta:


> Ha nem tudsz jobbat, nem muszáj rosszat írni(maradj ki)
> Csak azért hogy szerepelj kár
> 
> Pes*ti*


tirá*da* (ömlengés)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

dalárdá*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

barango*lás*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

lássá*tok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 6)

tokká*ta* (deja vu érzésem van)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 6)

tabel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 6)

Tóal*más*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

más*ság*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 6)

Ságújfa*lu *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

lu*pé *(nagyító)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 6)

péti*só*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

sóbál*vány*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 6)

vándorbot*tal* /ny –> n


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

Tal*bot* (gépkocsitípus)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 6)

botlot*tam*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

tamburma*jor *(a katona-zenekar élén haladó karmester)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 6)

jordánia*i*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 6)

I*gor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 6)

gorgonzo*la *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

la*poz*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 6)

pozdor*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

ja*pán*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 7)

pán*síp*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

síp*szó*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 7)

szócse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

re*meg*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 7)

meget*te*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

tele*pes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 7)

pes*to *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

továbbképzés


----------



## icusss (2013 November 7)

sivecste írta:


> pes*to *


tobo*roz *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 7)

rozma*ring *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

ringa*tó* (tudom, hogy nem így helyes, de a ring szóra nem tudtam másik szótagot rakni)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 7)

rituevu írta:


> ringa*tó* (tudom, hogy nem így helyes, de a ring szóra nem tudtam másik szótagot rakni)


akkor kisegítelek, ha nem gond...

ring*ló *(szilvafajta)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

Köszi, igazad van!

lóug*rás*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 7)

ring*ló *(szilvafajta)
több fantáziát ritevu
lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

Igen, ez akkor is kell, amikor elfelejtünk feladványt adni.

kórista*lány*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 7)

lánya*nya *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 7)

lábte*nisz*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 7)

nyisz*lett*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

Lettor*szág*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 7)

Ság*vár*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 7)

várost*rom*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

mara*dék*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

rituevu írta:


> mara*dék*


inkább írtád volna:maradé*ka*
dék?
kabátfogas*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

művelődé*si *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

simoga*tás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

táskarende*ző *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 8)

zö*me*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

zöm*mel*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

icusss írta:


> zö*me*


mere*dek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

dekrétu*mok *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

tu*mor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

rituevu írta:


> tu*mor*


ez honnan jött?


----------



## icusss (2013 November 8)

sivecste írta:


> dekrétu*mok *



mok*ka *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

ka*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

ja*pán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

pán*cél*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

célza*tos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

Toshi*ba *(magyarul szótagoljátok, mert csak akkor okés)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

sivecste írta:


> Toshi*ba *(magyarul szótagoljátok, mert csak akkor okés)


persze hogy magyarul (japánul nem is tudjuk) és csak az írott formát
bakaruhá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

bará*ti*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 8)

Tibi*ke*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

kegye*lem *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

Lember*gi*
kimaradt:
bakaruhá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

bandi*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 8)

tornando írta:


> Lember*gi*
> kimaradt:
> bakaruhá*ban*


gilisz*ta*



rituevu írta:


> bandita


tapintot*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 8)

Ta*más*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 8)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

zó*na*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 November 8)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 9)

Tóal*más *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

máskép*pen*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 9)

pengetésé*re*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 9)

remek*be*


----------



## kozeput (2013 November 9)

besurra*nó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 9)

nóta*fa*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 9)

Fabió*la */k.név/


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 9)

La*jos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

jos*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 9)

tarantu*la *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 9)

la*kat*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 9)

kattintga*tás*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 9)

Tás*nak* (Tás Fekete István kacsa név)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 9)

nyaki*zom *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

zom*bi*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 10)

bibir*csók*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

csók*kal*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 10)

kalló*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

dodonna*i *(jóslat)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 10)

ibo*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

ja*pán*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 10)

pán*cél*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

célke*reszt*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 10)

reszt*li* /maradék/


----------



## oolong (2013 November 10)

libacom*bot*!


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

botkor*mány*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 10)

mángo*rol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 10)

rolle*rek*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 10)

rekla*mál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 10)

málta*i *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 10)

igyek*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

vőle*gény*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 10)

gen*nyes*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

nyestku*tya*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 11)

nyest-ku-tya
oda nem jó
inkább:
gen*nyes>*nyes*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 11)

vereke*dés *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

Désmarci (zenész beceneve)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 11)

cine*ge *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

generá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

torta*dísz*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

díszlé*pés*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 11)

Pes*ten*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

ten*ger*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

gerjesz*tő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

datáló*dik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 11)

da-tá-ló-dik, ez így nem okés...

Dát*hás* (Nyulász Péter versének a címe  )


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

has*tok* (disznóölés asztala)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 11)

tökfőze*lék*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 11)

lékhalá*szat*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 11)

szat*tyán *(bőrfajta)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 11)

tántoríthatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

lan*tán *(vegyi elem)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 11)

tán*csak*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

csaku*gyan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

gyan*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 12)

Tala*bér* (Erzsébet)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

bértáb*la*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

la*tin*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

tintapat*ron *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

rongyoló*dik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

diktá*tor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

tortasze*let*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

Let*kés* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

késlel*tető*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

tőke*hal *


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

sivecste írta:


> tőke*hal *


hal*kan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

kandal*ló *


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Monix94 (2013 November 12)

resze*lő*


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

lő*por*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

porce*lán *


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

lán*gos*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 12)

Gos*pel *(zenei stílus)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

pellen*gér *


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

gérvá*gó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

gólya*hír*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 12)

hírve*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

rés*ben*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

benfen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

tes*tes*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 12)

tesped*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

vereke*dés*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 12)

desz*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 12)

kapuc*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

niko*tin*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 12)

tinta*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

halik*ra*


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2013 November 12)

ta*pasz*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 13)

pasz*pól * /szegőzsinór, szegélyszalag ruha szélén/


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

pó*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

lóva*sut*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

sut*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

ba*nán*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

Nán*dor*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 13)

Dor*kó* (gumitalpú vászoncipő)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

kó*rus *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 13)

rus*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

nyava*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

gán*csol *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

csolno*ki* (község)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

kimun*kál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

káldeu*sok *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

sokfé*le*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 13)

lepe*reg*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

regti*me*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

mere*dek *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 13)

dekko*lás *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 13)

las*san*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

Santorini (sziget)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

Ni*ke* (márka)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

kerék*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

pár*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

lat*rok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

rokkantsá*gi*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

giganti*kus*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

kusso*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

lás*sad*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

Sad*dam* (Hussein)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 13)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

vasaka*rat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

Rát*ka* (község Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyében)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 13)

kabinetiro*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 13)

daga*dás*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 14)

oolong írta:


> kabinetiro*da*


dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

takaré*kos*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

Kos*suth*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

sut*ba*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

banális


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

lis*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 14)

Ta*más *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

másvi*lág*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 14)

lágy*rész *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 14)

részegy*ség*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

szegy*csont*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

csontda*rab*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

rabszállí*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 14)

tónu*sa *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

sajá*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

baleri*na*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 14)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

Lé*na*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 14)

Napóle*on*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

onli*ne*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

neve*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 14)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

Ludovi*ka*


----------



## zafír09 (2013 November 14)

Karak*án*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

kapirgá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

zafír09 írta:


> karakán


kán*tor*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 14)

torzsalko*dók*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 14)

dok*tor *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

torzsalko*dók*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

dok*kol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

kollégi*um*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 14)

umbuldálhatat*lan*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 14)

lanci*er* /egy tánc/


----------



## tornando (2013 November 14)

erdőfal*va*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 14)

valaho*gyan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

gyan*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 14)

takuvako*zik* (téblábol)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 14)

szik*kad *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

Kadha*fi*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

fia*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

tal*mi*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 14)

miri*ád *(mérhetetlen sok)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

ado*ma*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 14)

ma*lom*


----------



## Rovid (2013 November 14)

*lom*pos


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

postahiva*tal *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 15)

tal*kum* (hintőpor)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

kum*mog* (hazudik)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

mogau*tó*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 15)

Tófa*lu*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

Lumum*ba* (politikus volt)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 November 15)

babo*na*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 15)

Nadin*ka* /női keresztnév/


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

ka*lap *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 15)

lappan*gó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

gólya*hír*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 November 15)

hírmon*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

Dó*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

ripor*ter*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

ria*dó*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 15)

rituevu írta:


> ripor*ter*



terci*er /*földtörténeti harmadidőszak/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

er*dő*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 15)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

repülő*gép*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

gépeltérí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 15)

tőze*gem*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

gémka*pocs*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

pocskondiá*zik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

zikku*rat* (mezopotámiai templomforma)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

rat*tan* (fotel)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

tan*ügy*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

ügy*fél*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

félté*keny*


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 15)

*keny*ér


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

rituevu írta:


> félté*keny*



Keny*hec* (község Szlovákiában)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

Hector (Trója)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

torta*dísz*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

díszvilágítás


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 15)

kaná*ri*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

rigo*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

ja*pán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

pánto*ló *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 15)

lófo*gú*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 15)

gú*nár*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 15)

nár*cisz*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

ciszter*ci*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 16)

cibe*re *(ecet és cukorral készült leves)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 16)

re*tek *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 16)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

jórava*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 16)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

reme*kel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 16)

kelte*tés *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 16)

Tesse*dik* (Sámuel)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 16)

dikke*lő *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 16)

lötyög*ne*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 16)

Neme*csek*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

csek*ken*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 16)

kengyelfu*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 16)

Tó*dor*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 16)

Dormi*cum* (gyógyszer)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

kumrá*ni (*tekercsek)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

nivel*lál*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 17)

mustakissa írta:


> Dormi*cum* (gyógyszer)


Cum nem azonos a "kum" nincs megengedve(kumrá*ni)*
Ha nincs folytatás visszább kell nyúlni eggyel


tornando írta:


> Tó*dor*


dor*kó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

Nem egészen értem, a kum-ot nem én válaszoltam.


----------



## tornando (2013 November 17)

Persze hogy nem te
csak nem folytatható szót írtál:"cum"
csak folytasd most ezt:
dor*kó *(cipőmárka vagy típus)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

ko*rog*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

rogyado*zik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

rog*gyant*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

gyanta*szag*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

szagta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

lan*kad*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

kád*fény*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

fénysu*gár *


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

sivecste írta:


> fénysu*gár *


 gárda


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 17)

dalár*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

da*da *


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

mustakissa írta:


> dalár*da*


 darál


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

klaszikus írta:


> darál


az az érdekes, hogy a "dada" is ugyanazzal a szótaggal végződik, mint a dalárda, mégis az utóbbit idézed be...  nem tudom folytatni a darál-t... így 1el visszamenve:
da*da*

Da*kar *


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

karbantartó


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

tónuskar*ton *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

ton*hal*


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

halastó


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

tótága*san *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

san*da*


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

sanda


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

szinte egyszerre, de úgy néz ki, hogy pár pillanattal megelőztél, ezért folytatnám 

dandártábornok


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

da*rab*


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

Ezek szerint nem találtál nok-ra kezdődő szavat pedig nekem rögtön a nokedli vagy nokedliszaggató jutott az eszembe de akkor folytassuk a rab-bal és maradjunk a gasztronómiai vonalon 

rablóhús


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

klaszikus írta:


> Ezek szerint nem találtál nok-ra kezdődő szavat pedig nekem rögtön a nokedli vagy nokedliszaggató jutott az eszembe de akkor folytassuk a rab-bal és maradjunk a gasztronómiai vonalon
> 
> rablóhús


Ha elválasztod a nokedlit, akkor: no - ked - li.
De olyan szó, amelynek az első szótagja nok ? Hát nem tudom.

hústa*lan*


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

lantos


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

amúgy most ismerkedem a játékkal és azt nem tudtam, hogy elválasztás szerint kell lennie, azt hittem elég ha az utolsó szótagra kezdődik, de most már ezt is tudom


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

tosz*kán *


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

kántor


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 17)

tortafor*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

mara*di*


----------



## klaszikus (2013 November 17)

divízió


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

óbes*ter* (régi rendfokozat)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 18)

termel*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

ni*csak*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

csaku*gyan *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

gyan*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 18)

ta*bán *(valamikori külső városrész elnevezése,általában cserzők vargák műhelyei)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

bán*tás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

táska*fül *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

fülvé*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

dőlőbó*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

jaku*za*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

zabo*la *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

la*pát*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

pátri*a *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

a*rab*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

rabru*ha *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 18)

hacacá*ré*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

ré*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

cele*bek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

Bek*ton* (furulya)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

ton*hal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 18)

hallókészü*lék*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 18)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 19)

szat*tyán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

táncművé*szet*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

szettek*ben *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

benfen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

tes*tes*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

tessé*kel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

keltezé*si *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

síokta*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

toloncol*va *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

nívódíj


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

sivecste írta:


> toloncol*va *


va*kond*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

kondroi*tin *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

tinta*hal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

hal*moz *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

mozga*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

lom*tár*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

tár*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

lat*tal* (régi súlymértékkel)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 19)

tal*lér*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 19)

Ler*ros* (márka)


----------



## cdurmol (2013 November 19)

ros*seb* (a _rosseb_ (eredetileg _rossz seb_) valószínűleg a népi gyógyászatban kialakult, főnévi jelentésű összetett szó)


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 November 20)

sebta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

paszter*nák*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 20)

Nák*si* (vs. Brunner)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

sí*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 20)

ma*dám*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

dám*vad*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 20)

vaddo*hány *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

hányin*ger*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 20)

Ger*de* /község/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

deval*vál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 20)

váltó*zár *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 20)

zár*ház*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 20)

háztartásbé*li *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

li*ba*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 20)

ba*baj* /fiatal ponty/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

baj*ban*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 20)

bandi*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

tófe*nék*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 20)

nekropo*lisz*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

lisz*tes*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 20)

teste*sek*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 20)

sek*li *(nem tudom pontosan milyen alkatrész, de anyás csappal árulják)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 21)

sékli az (egy vonószemnek nevezett összekötőelem)
li*án*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

Án*gyán *(József és politikus)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 21)

gyan*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 21)

na*gyon*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 21)

gondo*la *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

la*kat*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 21)

katta*nás *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

náspángo*lás *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

lás*sál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

sáldi*vat *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

vattacso*mó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

móres*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

remeg*ve*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 21)

vedel*te*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

te*rep*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

rep*kény*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

kényte*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

lengyelorszá*gi*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

takaré*kos*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

kosgyap*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

jata*gán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

gáncso*lás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 21)

lás*sa*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

salá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 21)

Tamá*si*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 21)

síokta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 21)

tódí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

tó*part*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 22)

partvédelem*nél*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

nélkülö*ző*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

zöfe (Zöldterület Fenntartó Kft.)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

feledé*keny*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

kényte*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

lendülete*sen *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

sen*ki*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

kifino*mult*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

múlti*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

dőlés*szög *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

szögle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

testi*ség*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

Ség*ner* (János, fizikus és orvos)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

Ner*ja* (Spanyolország, Costa del Sol)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

javadalma*zás*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 22)

zászló*rúd*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

rúdtán*cos*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 22)

Costa-Ri*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

Canada*hun*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 22)

Hungári*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

alatto*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

mos*lék*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

lékhalá*szat*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

rival*da *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

darab*ár*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 22)

árhul*lám*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 22)

lám*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

paráz*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 22)

naran*csok *


----------



## Ágicám (2013 November 22)

csokro*san*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 23)

san*da*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

dara*bos*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 23)

Boszni*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 23)

a*tom*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 23)

Tomsits*nak* (_Tomsits Rudolf_)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 23)

nyak*szirt *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

szirt*fok*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 23)

Fokvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

ros*tos*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 23)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

batá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 23)

Ta*lár* (palást jellegű alkalmi öltözet)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 23)

lár*va*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 23)

való*di*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

dia*dém*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 24)

Dembé*lé* /Moussa, focista/


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

lé*dús*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

Dús*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

kálvári*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

atombomba


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

ba*rát*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

Rát*ka *(község)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

kaland*park*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

parkka*pu*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 24)

puber*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

géppus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

ka*pa*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

palo*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 24)

tara*jos *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

jos*ta* (növény)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 24)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 24)

kaná*ri*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 24)

rizikófak*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

tortelli*ni*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 24)

Ni*ger* /tulajdonnév/


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

ger*mán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

mángor*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

lóva*sút*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 24)

suttogá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

sokko*ló*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

lódítot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 25)

lanci*er* /egy tánc/


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

ereden*dő*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 25)

dőzsöl*ni*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

nive*a* (krém)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 25)

a*ra*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

rakodómun*kás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

kastély*kert*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 25)

kertgazda*ság*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

Ság*vár* (település)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

várka*pu *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

pu*ha*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 25)

hacacá*ré *(mulatság)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

ré*gen *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

génke*zelt*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

zeltwe*gi* (Zeltweg - város Ausztruában)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 25)

gi*ga*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

gaval*lér *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 25)

lérbolari*o* /naturkozmetikum/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

ó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

ramazú*ri *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

ria*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

dóze*rol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

roller*rel *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

relikvi*a* (tudom, hogy a tagolás nem stimmel, de nincs jobb ötletem)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

ala*bárd*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

bárd*hal *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

halhatat*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

landolá*si *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

si*ma*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

ma*lom*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 25)

lombos*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

rako*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

menyeg*ző*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 25)

Zöbin*gen* (város)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 25)

gen*fi*


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

figu*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 25)

ragyo*gó *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

gó*lem*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

Lem*berg* (város)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 26)

Bergha*us* /márkanév/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

usz*kár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

kárté*kony *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

kony*ha*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

habfür*dő *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

dő*re*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

republiká*nus *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

nustángli (sütemény)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

li*get *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

get*to*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

topo*rog *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

rögtö*nöz*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 26)

nőz*het* / ö –> ő


----------



## tornando (2013 November 26)

oolong írta:


> nőz*het* / ö –> ő


Értjük
het*ra* (hegesztő készülék)


----------



## oolong (2013 November 26)

radarállo*más*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 26)

más*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

nap*tár*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 26)

tárkapaci*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 26)

gépigény*lés*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

Lész*ped* (Romániában egy csángó falu)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 26)

peddig*nád*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

nádcu*kor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 26)

korszakalko*tó *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 26)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 26)

dek*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

kollégi*um*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

Umber*to* (Eco)


----------



## icusss (2013 November 27)

tobor*zó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

zó*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 27)

na*pos *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

pos*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 27)

tavacs*ka *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 27)

kazama*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 27)

dekko*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

las*sít*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 27)

sit*tel*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 27)

telhetet*len *


----------



## icusss (2013 November 27)

len*dül *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

dülmi*rigy*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

riglizés


----------



## tornando (2013 November 27)

rituevu írta:


> dülmi*rigy*


rigliz*ve*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 27)

vezér*sejt*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

sejtosztó*dás*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 27)

dász*kál*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 27)

kálviniz*mus*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 27)

muskát*li*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 27)

lipityán*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

ka*lap*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 27)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

dózero*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 28)

lópa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

talap*zat*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 28)

Szat*már*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

mártoga*tós *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 28)

tószto*lás*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

lás*sak*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 28)

sakko*zás*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

zászlótar*tás *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

gépsze*rész *


----------



## tornando (2013 November 28)

részös*szeg*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

szegfű*bors *


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

borsmen*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

ta*nár*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

Nárci*usz* /k.név/


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

usz*kár*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

kártalaní*tás*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

tász*li* /díszítő gyöngy v.csipkeszegély/


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

li*ba*


----------



## icusss (2013 November 28)

barackpálin*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

Dó*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

rikolto*zik*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 28)

zikku*rat *(lépcsős templom)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

Rátgé*ber* (Akadémia)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 28)

bernáthe*gyi*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 28)

gyilok*kal*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 28)

kalci*um *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 28)

umla*ut* (betű)


----------



## tornando (2013 November 29)

útrava*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

lókol*bász*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 29)

Bász*tet* (egyiptomi istennő)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

tet*tet*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

tet*ris *(játék)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

rizs*liszt*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 29)

lisztku*kac*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 29)

kacslá*bú*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 29)

búvár*pók*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

pókhá*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 29)

lóhá*ton *


----------



## oolong (2013 November 29)

tonnakilomé*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 29)

terroriz*mus *


----------



## Vedrédi Katalin (2013 November 29)

lisztmajom


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

muslin*ca* (mus-ra válasz)
jom*pa *(zene, a lisztmajomra válasz)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

pará*dé*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

dé*zsa*


----------



## oolong (2013 November 29)

zsaluzódesz*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

kabát*gomb*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

gombkö*tő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 29)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

tok*lász*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 30)

Lász*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Horváth Jozsefné (2013 November 30)

torontál


----------



## Horváth Jozsefné (2013 November 30)

táltos


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 30)

Toszká*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

na*pok*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 November 30)

pókfóbi*a*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 30)

a*jak *


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

jak*kal*


----------



## tornando (2013 November 30)

kalci*um*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

Umberto Eco (olasz író)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 30)

Tóal*más *(település)


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 30)

más*ság *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 30)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

ripor*ter*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 November 30)

természe*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

tes*tes*


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 30)

testamen*tum *


----------



## oolong (2013 November 30)

Tum*bász* /Vezetéknév/


----------



## sivecste (2013 November 30)

bász*li *(tájszó, jelentése: gyámoltalan)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 1)

Livor*no*(Emlegetett csatahely volt Osztrák-Magyar)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

Noro*dom* (Szihanuk - politikus)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 1)

dóm*ra*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

dózero*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

lónye*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

regge*li*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

barango*lás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

las*san*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 1)

sán*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 1)

rókalep*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

kele*pel*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

pél*da*


----------



## zafír09 (2013 December 1)

daj*ka*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 1)

katarak*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

ta*lán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 1)

lán*gol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

góle*rős*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 2)

rös*ti* /étel/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

tilito*li*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 2)

li*ba*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 2)

baka*la */kártyakifejezés/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 2)

la*tin*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 2)

tinta*folt *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 2)

folttisztí*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 2)

tóri*kus *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 2)

Kusturi*ca* (Emil, filmrendező)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 2)

Capablan*ca* (a sakk 3. világbajnoka)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

Ca*pe*k (cseh író)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 2)

pek*tin *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

tinta*folt*


----------



## Panda1972 (2013 December 2)

foltozga*tás*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 2)

táskafor*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

mata*dor*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 3)

Dor*mán * /ffi. keresztnév/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

mángor*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 3)

lódíta*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

na*pos*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 3)

pos*had *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 3)

hade*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 3)

röhe*jes *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 3)

Jessi*ca* /Alba/


----------



## oolong (2013 December 3)

cafeteriá*ra*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 3)

rabo*ta* /robot rabszolga munka/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

ta*laj*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 3)

laj*hár *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 3)

hár*man*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 3)

man*na *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

Na*dír* (Bizet: Gyöngyhalászok főszereplője)


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 3)

dir*meg *(- dörmög)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

meg*telt*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 4)

telt*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

háztar*tás*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

Tas*nak*


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2013 December 4)

talán


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 4)

tornando írta:


> Tas*nak*



nyakken*dő *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

dőzsö*lők*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 4)

lökhárí*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 4)

Tó*dor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

do*romb* (népi hangszer)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 4)

rituevu írta:


> do*romb* (népi hangszer)


nem a legjobb, a szótagolást tekintve...


sivecste írta:


> Tó*dor *


dor*gál *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 4)

gyi*hos *(heves, tüzes Muravidéki (régi Zala) tájszó)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

hosszmér*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

té*ka - *tudom, hogy ez sem jó szótagolás (mint ahogy az előző), de "ték"-kel nem tudok olyan szót, amit aztán így lehet szótagolni)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

kabá*tom*


----------



## zafír09 (2013 December 4)

tombo*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 4)

lapátfü*lű *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 4)

lü*ke*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 4)

kevesel*li*


----------



## kukta (2013 December 4)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

bará*tok*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 4)

toktermé*se*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 5)

hosszmér*ték*


rituevu írta:


> té*ka - *tudom, hogy ez sem jó szótagolás (mint ahogy az előző), de "ték"-kel nem tudok olyan szót, amit aztán így lehet szótagolni)


A helyes megoldás:
tek*nő*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 5)

oolong írta:


> toktermé*se*



se*baj *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

baj*társ*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

társkere*ső *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 5)

ső*re* /rövid szarvú vöröses hízómarha/


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

recep*tor *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 5)

tor*kos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

kos*fej *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 5)

fej*dísz *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

díszokle*vél *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 5)

vellei*tás */szándék/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

táska*fül*


----------



## adjóka (2013 December 5)

fülpiszká*ló*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 5)

lóda*rázs* (>z)


----------



## adjóka (2013 December 5)

rázó*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

gépte*rem*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 5)

Az utolsó jó a lóda*rázs*
már a rá-zó-gép sem volt jó
a re-me-te sem jó


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

rázkó*dó *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 5)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

ragado*zó*


----------



## zafír09 (2013 December 5)

zoko*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 5)

gólya*hír*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 5)

hírharso*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

Na*dal* (teniszező)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 5)

dalszer*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

zö*rög*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 5)

rög*bi*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

bi*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

tó*part*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

partjel*ző*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

partrende*zés*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

tornando írta:


> partjel*ző*



zörög*tem *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

tem*pó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

po*ci*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

ci*pó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

pó*ré*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

ré*pa*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

pacientú*ra* /betegek összessége/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

tótága*san *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

rituevu írta:


> ragasz*tó*


tótágas 
szerintem tót-á-ga-san oda nem jó
tófe*nék*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

ha teh mondod...

nekta*rin *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

rin*gat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

gáti*zom *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

Zom*ba * /község/


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

barom*fi *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 6)

fias*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

kókusz*zsír *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

zsír*ban*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

banda*tag *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

tag*díj*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

díjugra*tás *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 6)

táskaírógé*pes *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

pestie*sen*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

sende*rít* (tájjellegű=penderít)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

rituá*lis*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

ri-tu-á-lis
talán inkább
rit-ka


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

kazaltaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

Róbert*nek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

nek*tek *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

kaba*ré *


----------



## zafír09 (2013 December 6)

régi*es*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 6)

estefe*lé*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

lé*böjt *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

böjt*más* (hónap)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

más*nap*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 6)

nap*tej*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 6)

tejcsár*da*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 6)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 6)

mata*dor*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 6)

dor*kász *(gazella)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

Káz*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

mér*tan*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 7)

tan*ügy*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

ügy*véd*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 7)

véde*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 7)

rö*vid *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

vid*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 7)

ra*vasz *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

vaszkulá*ris *(valami betegség)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

ris*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

ka*lap*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

lap*top*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

toplis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 7)

Tamá*sé*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

sétapál*ca*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

caboc*hon* /természetes alakjában csiszolt drágakő/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 7)

honta*lan*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

lanci*roz* /dob, hajít/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

rozma*ring*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

ring*li* /kis karika/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

libe*gő*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 7)

gő*te *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 7)

te*hén *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 7)

henger*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

műgyan*ta*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

Tó*ra* (a zsidók szent könyve)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 7)

ra*gya*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

gyalogol*va *


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

valót*lan*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 7)

langalé*ta*


----------



## zafír09 (2013 December 7)

taver*na*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

napi*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

díjmen*tes*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

tes*la *


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

lazacsalá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

Tabaj*di*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

diridon*gó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

gólyame*se*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

sereghaj*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

tósokberén*di *


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

diákott*hon*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

honta*lan*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

lanka*dó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

dózisok*ra*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

ragado*zó*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 7)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

költségcsökkentés*sel*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

sel*lő*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 7)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

tár*csa*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 7)

csatatér


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

térbeosz*tás*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 7)

oolong írta:


> térbeosz*tás*


táska*fül*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

fülcim*pa*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 8)

_papundek*li*_ Kartondoboz anyaga,hullámpapír)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

li*get*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 8)

get*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

toka*ji *


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 8)

Ji*mi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

minia*tűr *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

tűrhetet*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

lenszö*vet *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

vetkő*zik*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

Szik*szó* (város Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyében)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

szó*tár*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 8)

tár*va*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

vasa*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

lószer*szám*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

számkivetés*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

bencés*rend*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 8)

rendbeté*tel*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 8)

telke*men*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

mentesí*tés *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 8)

tész*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

takaro*dó *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 8)

dózis*ban*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 8)

ban*da*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

dacol*va*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 8)

vacso*ra *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

racionalizál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

rakoncát*lan *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 8)

lan*gyos *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 9)

tódíta*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 9)

na*gyok *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 9)

gyok?(nem cserélhető "gyök"-re)


tornando írta:


> tódíta*na*


Na*gyon*


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 9)

bandukol*va*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 9)

tornando írta:


> gyok?(nem cserélhető "gyök"-re)
> Na*gyon*



gondat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

lanka*dó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 9)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

salamo*ni *(döntés)


----------



## oolong (2013 December 9)

nikotinmen*tes* // lehetett volna „_zsa_”-val is: *zsa*lu, *zsa*nér, *zsa*rol, *zsa*ru, *Zsa*zsa, *Zsa*nett, *zsa*kett


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

Igaz!

tes*tes*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 9)

Na*gyon*-ra nem volt jó a gond-ta-lan (Icuss)
tes*tes*
Tesse*dik* (Sámuel)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

dik*tál*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 9)

Tálpa*tak *(utca)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

Taktahar*kány*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

kanyha*ló* (népszótárban hazug, megbízhatatlan)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

lódí*tó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

tó*part*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

part*ner*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 9)

Nervenpfle*ge* (nyugtató féle) / mert a gugli iszonyat jó barát


----------



## tornando (2013 December 9)

Gerodorm*ból* (altató google nélkül


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 9)

bolha*zsák*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 9)

zsákmányszer*zés *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

zász*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

zespres*so *(kávékapszula)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

soha*sem*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

sem*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

mi*se*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

se*gít*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

git*tel*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 9)

telhetet*len*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 10)

len*dül *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

dül*fer* (technika)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

mustakissa írta:


> dül*fer* (technika)pontosabban_kötélmászók technikája


Fer*kó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

kó*ma*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

maka*dám* (útburkolattípus)dáma,damil nem jó


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

dám*vad *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

vador*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

zó*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

na*pos *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

postaépü*let*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

Letro*zol* (ez is valamilyen tabletta, passz hogy mire jó, guglis)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

Zol*tán*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

tán*col*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

colsto*kok *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 10)

kok*kusz * /gömbölyű baktériumfaj/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

kusz*kusz* (étel)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

kúsz*ni* (Ne küldj senkit a google-ra)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

kusz*ma *(lábatlan gyík)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

matemati*ka*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 10)

kalo*da *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

darab*szám *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

számta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

langusz*ta *(rák)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

tarantu*la *(pók)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 10)

labo*da*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

dalár*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

Dako*ta *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

tanu*ló*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 10)

lócsi*szár *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

szárma*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 10)

partvona*la*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

laví*roz *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

roz*már*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

márka*társ*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

társta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 10)

lando*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 10)

szett*ben* / „A harmadik _szettben_ sikerült valamennyit szépíteni...”


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 December 10)

benzin*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

ártal*mas*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 10)

maska*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

ragado*zó*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

zóna


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

navi*gál *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

Gálvöl*gyi *(János)


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

Gyimes


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

mestersé*ges*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 10)

geszte*nye *


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

nyelőcső


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 10)

csőla*kó*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

kóbor


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

lókötő


----------



## kukta (2013 December 10)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 10)

keresztapa


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

palo*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 11)

Takaro*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

Dó*ra*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

tapé*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 11)

dek*kol *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

kollé*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

dik*tál*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 11)

tál*ca*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

cafetéri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

ala*pos*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 11)

postalá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

darab*bér*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 11)

bérbicik*li*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

liposzó*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 11)

magya*ros *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

ros*tál*


----------



## mammut (2013 December 11)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 11)

ba*jor *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

Jordáni*a*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 11)

apácafőkö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 12)

nyavalyatö*rős*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 12)

röstel*li *


----------



## mammut (2013 December 12)

liliom*fi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 12)

figye*lem*


----------



## mammut (2013 December 12)

lember*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 12)

Tatatbá*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 12)

nya*nya *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 12)

nya*kal*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 12)

kal*már* (kereskedő)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

már*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 12)

kame*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

raké*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 12)

takarí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

tó*part*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 13)

partta*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 13)

lanka*dó *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 13)

domi*nó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 13)

nó*gat *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 13)

gat*ter* (gép)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 13)

terrakot*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 13)

rókagom*ba *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

babakötvény*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

reme*kel*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 13)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

csator*na*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

narancs*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

lé*dús*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

dús*kál*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 13)

Kál*mán*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

mángor*ló*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

tortasze*let*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

let*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

tem*pó*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

pó*ráz*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

rázkódásmen*tes*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

tes*sék*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 14)

sék*li* (összekötőelem vontatásban)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 14)

liposzó*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

magántulaj*don*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 14)

dongó


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 14)

gobe*lin*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

linkeske*dik*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 14)

diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

tortú*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 14)

ra*vasz *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

vas*tag*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 14)

tagdíj


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

díjmen*tes*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

Tesco-parkoló*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

banda*tag*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 14)

taglej*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

tested*del*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 14)

délu*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

tánto*rog*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 14)

rogy*na *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 14)

Napóle*on*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 14)

ontológi*a *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

aka*rat*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 14)

rat*tan *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 14)

tanfelügye*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

lőál*lás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 14)

las*sul*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

súlyta*lan*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

Sul*hóf* /Sulhóf József (1905–1970) író, újságíró

lan*dol*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 14)

dol*lár*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

lármájá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

valu*ta /* tudom, hogy nem jó a tagolás, de nem tudtam jobbat / Még esetleg Val Kilmer


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

tagadhat*ja* //*val*cer, *val*lás


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

oolong írta:


> tagadhat*ja* //*val*cer, *val*lás


Bizony-bizony
val*cer*, val*lás*,valk*űr,*vál*lra*,válla*lás, *mind jó!! Rosszat ne írj, ha a jót nem tudod. Majd jön okosabb(kivárod)
cer*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

Kioktatásból jeles! Feladványból egyes!

ja*pán*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 15)

pán*síp *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

síp*szó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

szó*ban* (ritevu ha nem tudod miért szájalsz)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

banda*tag*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 15)

tagkár*tya *


----------



## mammut (2013 December 15)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

ros*tál*


----------



## mammut (2013 December 15)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

mammut írta:


> tál*tos*


Toshi*ba*


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

rituevu írta:


> Toshi*ba*


barátság


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

mustakissa írta:


> Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


ribizli


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

li*kőr*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

körtánc*ba*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

ba*rát*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

Rátka*i *(családnév)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

I*rén *(keresztnév)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

rénszar*vas*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 15)

vasmacs*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

karalá*bé *(szerelmes pár a Margit szigeten)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

bé*res*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

restelke*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

dikta*fon*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

Fonta*na *(divatház, ha nem tévedek)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

na*pos*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 15)

postafő*nök *


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

oolong írta:


> vasmacs*ka*


kapufa


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

ifj. Ásin Gábor írta:


> kapufa


faragvány


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

ván*kos*


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

tornando írta:


> ván*kos*


kossuth(családnév)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

mert családnév : Kos*suth*
de ezt nem is lehet folytatni


----------



## tornando (2013 December 15)

legyen inkább: Kossuth*nak*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 15)

ifj. Ásin Gábor írta:


> kapufa


próbáld az előtted hozzászóló szavának az utolsó szótagjával folytatni...köszönöm...


tornando írta:


> legyen inkább: Kossuth*nak*


n --> ny
nyakpár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

Na*dal* (teniszező)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 15)

dal*lam*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

lamba*da*


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 15)

dadaizm*us*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 15)

bandita


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 15)

taréjta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

lan*dol*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

dolgavégezet*len*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 16)

lencsele*ves*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

vessé*tek *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 16)

tek*nős*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

nősté*nyek *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

zabo*la *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

lomtalaní*tás *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

katasztró*fa *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

fakoro*na*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

na*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

gyime*si* (pl. csángók)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

siető*sen*


----------



## ifj. Ásin Gábor (2013 December 16)

lanka*dó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 16)

sivecste írta:


> siető*sen*



sen*ki*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

kifizető*dő *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 16)

Dö*me *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

mederszel*vény*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

vényköte*les *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

dőlésszöge*ket*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

kettes*ben*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

ben*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

dő*re*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

rekord*ra*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

les*het*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

hetti*ta *(néptörzs)


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

tabel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

la*pos*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

pos*vány*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 16)

vánszo*rog *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 16)

röghegység


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

szegmentáci*ó *(dupla cserével tudtam folytatni, ha esetleg valaki tud jobbat, kérem figyelmen kívül hagyni)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 17)

ó*bor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

borrava*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

lószer*szám*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

számbe*li *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

liba*toll*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

tollbamon*dás *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 17)

dász*kál* (kántortanító)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

Kál*mán *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 17)

Mán*dok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

dok*tor *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 17)

torkos*ság *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

ságvá*ri *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 17)

ri*pacs *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

Pacs*mag* (pacsmagi tavak)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## Bartuska (2013 December 17)

lóhe*re*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 17)

rezsimegtakarí*tás*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 17)

táskamereví*tő*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 17)

tömeghisztéri*a*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 17)

agyal*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

nimfa - görög erdei istennők és igaz, nem volt szótaghelyes

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

latri*na *(illemhely)


----------



## Sweetyke (2013 December 18)

Natáli*a*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

anakon*da* (óriáskígyó)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

dara*bos *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

bosnyáko*kat*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

kat*lan *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

landolhat*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

nagyo*lás *


----------



## Sweetyke (2013 December 18)

lás*sál*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

sálkö*tő *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

törő*dés*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

Despera*do *(magyar popegyüttes)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

doho*gó* (elégedetlenkedő)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

gó*lem *(agyagszobor)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 18)

lem*ma* /előzetes feltételezés filozófiai következtetések fejtegetésében/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

maradan*dó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 18)

Dó*kus* /f.fi k.név/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

kus*sol*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 18)

szol*ga *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

garantál*tan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

tantestü*let *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

let*tek*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

Tek*rum* (édességmárka)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

rumnap*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

lóda*rázs *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

rázha*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

tolon*gás *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

kétszeres kényszerbetűcserével:
tolon*gás *
gyászru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

hata*lom*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 18)

bipolá*ris *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 18)

ris*ka* (gyakori tehénnév esetleg a mariska)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

kato*na*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 18)

nacioná*lé *(Személyi adatok; származás)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 18)

lélekbú*vár *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

várker*ti*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 18)

Ti*bet *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

betlehemezés*sel*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

sel*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 19)

lő*por *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

porci*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 19)

ózon*lyuk *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

lyukkár*tya *


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 19)

ta*sak *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

sak*ter* /aki a zsidó vallás szertartásai szerint öl le állatot/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

termé*szet*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

szet*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

Tóbi*ás *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

dó*ka* /felöltő,kabát/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

kabát*zseb*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 19)

zseb*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

késlelte*tés*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 19)

_Tés*ben*(Tési_-fennsík)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

ben*dő*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 19)

rő*fös *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

fös*vény*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 19)

vénségé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

reme*kel *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## Kenezklari (2013 December 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> nihilis*ta*
> 
> _/A nihilista jelentése: mindenben csalódott, semmiben sem hívő ember, _
> _aki egyedül érzi magát a világban./_


tapír


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 19)

rituevu írta:


> bóloga*tó*


tónu*sos*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

sós*ka*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 19)

kaviár


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

árbevé*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

tel*kes*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

keskenyít*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

tet*ves*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 20)

vésnö*ke*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

ke*ver*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

ver*da *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

dalár*da*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

da*cos *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

Cos*ta* (Rica) (ország)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

tapa*dás *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

Daska*los* (orvos)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 20)

Los azért nem jó mert magyar szóval nem tudom folytatni"lösz".re nem cserélhető talán másvalaki


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

itt én adtam egy elég nem megfelelő folytatást, ezért tőlem javítom:
tapadá*sa*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

salá*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

takarító*nő *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 20)

nőna*pi*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 20)

pipa*szár*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 20)

szár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

csator*na*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 20)

Namíbi*a*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

agóni*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

atom*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

magve*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

tő*le *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

leveleslá*da*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 20)

dalo*lók*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

lok*ni *


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 20)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

tó*part*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 20)

partta*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 20)

lankad*hat*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 20)

hathenge*res*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

res*tell*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 20)

telke*men*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

mentőau*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 21)

tómene*ti*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

tila*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

lom*tár*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

tár*na*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 21)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

óbortömlő


----------



## tornando (2013 December 21)

Ismét "lő"
lövedé*ken*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

kengu*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

rugal*mas*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 21)

másnapo*san*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

sán*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

ta*kar*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 21)

karri*er*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

er*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

dő*re*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

repülő*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

lőtérirányí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

tó*nus*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

nustang*li*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

liba*sor*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

szett*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

benzin*ár*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

árcédu*la*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 21)

la*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

tol*vaj*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 21)

lődör*gő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

götebor*gi *(lakos)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 21)

gi*ga*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 21)

galéri*a*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 21)

apá*ca*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 21)

caba*nos */kubai szivar/


----------



## oolong (2013 December 21)

nosztalgi*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

kus*sol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

szol*ga*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 22)

galóca


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

csa*pat*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 22)

patkolat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

langalé*ta*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 22)

Tapa*jos* (folyó Brazíliában)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

jos*ta* (növény)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

tagadó*szó *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 22)

szócsa*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

tanítvá*nya *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

do*hos *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

hos*tess*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

tesszelláció (a sík lefedésének módozata)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

teg*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

nap*tár*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 22)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

lassu*lás*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 22)

las*sú*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

sú*rol*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

Rol*land *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

Landro*ver* (gépkocsi típus)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

versenyau*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

tó*part*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

partraszál*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

lás*sad* (ne csak nézd)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

Sad*dam *(Husszein)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

Damja*nich*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 22)

Nichbi*si *(Georgiai város)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

simoga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 22)

topo*gó* (étel)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 22)

Rodos*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 22)

dek*ni*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 22)

ni*csak*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 December 22)

csak*ra*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 22)

ra*bol*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 23)

boldo*gan *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

Gan*gesz*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

geszte*nye*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

nye*les*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

dőre*ség*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 23)

Seg*ner *(fitnessterem Debrecenben)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

nyer*tes*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

tessék-lás*sék*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

sék*li* (horganyzott)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

Lio*ton* (gyógyszer gél))


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

ton*hal*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

halpapri*kás*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 23)

kas*ka *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

kamat*láb*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 23)

lábfür*dő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

mustakissa írta:


> dő*re*


re*ge*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

japán*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

fara*kás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

kásmir


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

Mir*till*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

Till*berg* (Anna)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

Berg*man* (Ingrid)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

man*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

napo*zó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

zó*na* (pörkölt)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

na*gyol*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

Gyolla*i* (Dániel) (labdarugó)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

iparko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 23)

Dobogó*kő*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 23)

kőfej*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

ke*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

zene*szó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

szó*nok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 23)

Nőklap*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 23)

gán*csér*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 23)

csérfé*lék*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 23)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

ró*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 24)

kamás*li *(cipő-rész)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

liba*toll*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

tolltar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

dekkol


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 24)

tőke*pénz *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

pénzte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 24)

szondáz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

Niko*lett*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 24)

Let*tek*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 24)

kategóri*a*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

alma*mag*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 24)

magza*ti *(póz)


----------



## Vall44 (2013 December 24)

Ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 24)

tokter*més*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

mes*ter*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 24)

terme*lő*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 24)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 24)

versenyau*tó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 24)

tópar*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 24)

Ti*bi* (csoki)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

bitu*men*


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 24)

mendemon*da*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 25)

da*ci* /Régies: Elégtelen osztályzat az iskolában/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

cicami*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

Canada*hun*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 25)

Hunni*a* (filmstúdió)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

aka*rat*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 25)

rat*te* /kis burgonya/


----------



## oolong (2013 December 25)

tegeződ*tek*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 25)

Tek*ken *(filmcím)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 25)

ken*der *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

dermed*ten*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

tengermel*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

költsé*ges*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

geszte*nye*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 25)

nyelet*len*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

lenszö*vet*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

vetkő*zik*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 25)

Zikku*rat *(Színházi Ügynökség)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

rat*tan*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 26)

tana*nyag*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 26)

nyaggat*va *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

való*di*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 26)

di*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 26)

tegna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

pi*ros*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 26)

roston*sült*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 26)

sültkrump*li*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

lidér*ces*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 26)

cessi*o* /engedmény/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

o*rom*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 26)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

mara*dék*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 26)

dekrétu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

mata*dor*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 26)

dorgá*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

lás*sad*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 26)

Sad*dam *(Husszein)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 26)

Dam*ján* /f.fi.k.név/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

ján*di* (község)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 26)

dider*gő*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 26)

gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

te*rep*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 27)

rep*pen* /Átvitt értelemben: igen gyorsan halad/


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 27)

pendri*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

ve*del*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 27)

Del*hi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

hihetet*len*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 27)

lenzsebkendő


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

szöglet*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

reme*kel*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

napo*zó *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

tárgyalóte*rem*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

rempeholló*si* /Nemesrempehollós egy település Szombathelytől 20 km-re, amely Nemeshollós és *Rempehollós *egyesítéséből keletkezett.


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

simo*gat *


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

Gatta*ja* v. Gattája, település Temesvártól 55 km-re délkeletre, románul Gătaia


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 27)

javí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

Nikolet*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

szóno*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

kira*gad*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

Gad*na *(település)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

na*túr *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

Túrle*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

veran*da *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

daga*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

dopa*min* (testben termelődő vegyület, mely az idegrendszerben neurotranszmitteri szerepet tölt be, aktiválva a dopamin-receptorokat, lsd. wikipédia)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 28)

min*degy* (deg)


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2013 December 28)

rituevu írta:


> rizs*liszt*


Tiszavirág


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

degra*dál *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 28)

Dálno*ki* Családnév


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

kimerítő*en *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

endíviasalá*ta*


----------



## miniklinik (2013 December 28)

takaró


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

róma*i*


----------



## miniklinik (2013 December 28)

ibolya


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

lyaho*o*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 28)

o*kos* (yahoo az nem lyahoo)"Ibo*lya*"Ja val lehetett volna inkább folytatni


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

kos*bor*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

borsó*szem *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

szemrevéte*lez*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

lez*zo *(almatea)


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 28)

zo*kon *


----------



## tornando (2013 December 28)

Konti*ki* (hajó név)


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

ki*tár*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

társal*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

góti*ka*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

karonü*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

Ság*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

vár*kert*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

kertka*pu*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 28)

puber*tás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 28)

kacagta*tó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 28)

tómeder*be*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 29)

bea*kad*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 29)

kad*dis* (gyász ima)


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 December 29)

diskurzu*son*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 29)

son*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 December 29)

karácsony*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

falato*zó*


----------



## christa.kk (2013 December 29)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

napirend*re*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

revidi*ál* (felülvizsgál)


----------



## tornando (2013 December 29)

álla*mi*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

minisztéri*um*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

umbul*da*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

dako*ta*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

Tamá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

si*ma*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

matemati*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

kacará*szik*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

szikrá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

költségkímé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

Ságvár


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

várka*pu*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

puló*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

ver*da*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 29)

dalo*sok*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

sokko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

lóvasút


----------



## tornando (2013 December 29)

sut*ba*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

barom*fi*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

fia*tal*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

tallé*rok*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 29)

rok*ka* (lábbal hajtott, kézi fonáshoz használt eszköz)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

ka*bát*


----------



## Anikó.Sz.K. (2013 December 29)

bát*ran*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

ranga*dó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Anikó.Sz.K. (2013 December 29)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

ásványtár*lat*


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

latri*na*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 29)

Natáli*a*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 29)

animáci*ó*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 29)

óváros


----------



## Anikó.Sz.K. (2013 December 30)

ros*kad*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 30)

kad*dis* /szent ima/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

díszszem*le*


----------



## hegyipatak (2013 December 30)

levél*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 30)

lás... már megint
lassul*va*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

vakaró*zó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2013 December 30)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

le*mez*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

mezte*len*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 30)

len*cse *


----------



## icusss (2013 December 30)

cse*ber*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 30)

Ber*ke *(férfi keresztnév, de durva )


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

kereszt*név*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 30)

névcse*re *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

reform*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

korta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 30)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

tok*lász* (kalászos növények egy darabja)


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

Lász*ló*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## pavivi (2013 December 30)

javasol


----------



## tornando (2013 December 30)

Szolno*ki*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 30)

kikém*lel *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

lelkende*zik*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

zikku*rat* /mezopotámiai templomforma


----------



## KószA74 (2013 December 30)

Rat*kó*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

kóbo*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

rol*ler*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

Lermontov*val*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 30)

vallásalapí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

derme*dő*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 30)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 30)

lőjé*tek *


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 30)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 31)

karonü*lő*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

vertiká*lis*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 31)

lis*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2013 December 31)

tataro*zás *


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 31)

zász*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 31)

vaj*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

krémszí*nű*


----------



## mustakissa (2013 December 31)

nünü*ke *(valami bogár)


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

ke*cel* /apró léptekkel megy/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

cella*társ*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

társkere*sés*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

sás*ka*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

icusss írta:


> társkere*sés*



szesszi*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

óva*tos*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

Tosz*ka* /k.név/


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

ka*var*


----------



## icusss (2013 December 31)

var*ga *


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

ásványo*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

laj*hár*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

hár*fa*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 31)

fa*fej*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

fejtám*la*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

lakat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

lan*dol*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

taní*tó*


----------



## tornando (2013 December 31)

tógá*ban*


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

bandá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

banda*tag*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 1)

tag*lal *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 1)

_Lál*tól* (Lál_ Púndzsa)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

tol*ték* (amerikai néptörzs)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 1)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

Dó*ra*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 1)

rabic*fal* /Belső válaszfal, amit deszkákra szögelt fémhálóra tapasztott gipszes habarcsból készítenek./


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

fal*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

ka*par*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

parkolóautoma*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

latolgat*ja*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

javadal*mak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

mak*kos*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

kosla*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

óri*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 2)

tűzlép*cső*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 2)

csőbensül*tek*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 2)

teknősfaj*ták*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

Tak*ko* (üzlet neve)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 2)

ko*tor*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

tor*kos*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 2)

kosla*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 2)

Dekkán-fenn*sík *


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

síkeszter*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

labo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

darabo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

lófa*rok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

rokfortsalá*ta*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

takarító*nő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

bariká*dok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

dokto*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

rikolto*zik*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

zikkura*tu (*_toronytemplom vagy lépcsős templom - egy sajátos mezopotámiai templomforma_)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

tudálé*kos*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

kos*jel* / 

kos*fej*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

jelrend*szer*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

Szerbi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

autóparko*ló*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

lóvas*út*

_(OFF: Még nem is hallottam a zikkurat-ot zikkuratu-ként _) Ma is tanultam valamit...)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

útszé*li*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

libaapró*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

Szatmárnéme*ti*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

tiritar*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

kabalafigu*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

raké*ta*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

tava*szi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

Szibéri*a*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

alamizs*na*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

navigálható*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

Ságvá*ri *(vezetéknév)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

ricinuso*laj*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

jacaran*da* (fafajta)


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

rabi*ga*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

gala*csin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

csinta*lan*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

lanka*dó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

nul*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

Ágicám írta:


> nul*la*


la*kat*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

kat*tan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 2)

tanpá*lya *(ja)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

javulófél*ben*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

bensősé*ges*

Módosítom, mert ezt ejsze nem lehet folytatni...

Ben*ce*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

Cecé*nél* //Gesta*po* lett volna


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

nél*kül*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

küldeménye*ket*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

ket*ten*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

tengőd*ve*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

velős*csont*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

csontda*rab*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

rablópecse*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

nyeke*reg*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

regiszt*rál*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 2)

re-giszt-rál helyett:


rituevu írta:


> nyeke*reg*


reg*gel*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

Gel*lér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 2)

ler*ben*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

ben*dő*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

lő*rés*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 2)

réskitöl*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 2)

tőrösda*rázs *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 3)

rázkó*dás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 3)

dász*kál *(kántortanító)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 3)

kálvári*a *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

a*lak*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 3)

lakkí*roz* /fénymázzal bevon/


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 3)

rozma*ring*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 3)

ring*ben *


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

ben*zin*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

Zin*ner* /vezetéknév, pl. _Zinner_ Tibor


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 3)

nerce*im*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 3)

importá*lás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

lás*sál*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

sálfo*nal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 3)

nyalható*ra*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

ra*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

rakás*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

Ágicám írta:


> ra*bol*


bol*ti*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

titoktar*tás*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

táskafü*le *


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

leveskoc*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

kaval*kád*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

kádpara*ván*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 3)

ván*kos*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 3)

ti*peg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

tornando írta:


> ván*kos*


kos*lat*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 3)

latri*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2014 Január 3)

nagya*pa*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 3)

Rebbel írta:


> latri*na*



napozó*ágy *


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 3)

ágyneműtar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

tó*part*


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 3)

partta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

lando*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

lóvé


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

vé*kony*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 4)

konyha*kés *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 4)

késköszö*rű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

rühes*ség*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 4)

szegregáci*ó* / dupla betűcserével tudtam csak folytatni...


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 4)

tegna*pi *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 4)

pia*ci*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 4)

citera*húr *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 4)

rituevu írta:


> rühes*ség*


Nem jó vég két betűcsere már mesterkélt


> citera*húr *


húrcse*re*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 4)

repe*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

tar*tár*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

kony*ha*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

habó*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

kos*bor* (növényféle)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 4)

bor*kő *(szerves sav)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

ta*laj*


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2014 Január 4)

Laj*hár*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

hár*fa*


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2014 Január 4)

fa*kutya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 4)

Kuklis Rudolf írta:


> faku*tya*


Ta*más*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

más*ság*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

Sághegy*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 4)

rebarba*ra *(növény)


----------



## aniko45 (2014 Január 4)

rab*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

tornando írta:


> rebarba*ra *(növény)


ra*vasz*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

vaszkalód*tál*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 4)

tálto*sok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

sokszóla*mú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

múzeá*lis*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

lis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

zsa*rol*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

rollerver*seny*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

seny*ved*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

vedlés*kor*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

korhelyle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

kor*hű*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

hűbéresé*vé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

Ágicám írta:


> korhelyle*ves*





Ágicám írta:


> korhelyle*ves*


ves*sed*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

Sed*na* /villamos szerelvények márkaneve


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

navigá*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

torkolat*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

ruhai*par*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 5)

par*don *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 5)

donga*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

topo*gó* (étel amit topogva várnak ki)


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 5)

gólya*bál*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

bálé*vad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

vadete*tő*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 5)

tőszám*név*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 5)

névtáb*la *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

lakatosipa*ri*


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2014 Január 5)

rip*acs*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

pacs*kol* (vizet fröcsköl)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

tőzegta*laj*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 5)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

dózisok*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

raké*ta*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 5)

takarat*lan *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

langyosítan*dó*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 5)

domes*tos*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

Tosca*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

Na*dal*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Január 5)

Daloló


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 5)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

ran*gos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 6)

gospel*ből*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 6)

böl*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

csőla*kó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 6)

kóborol*ni*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 6)

ni*csak *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

csak*ra* (energia-kerék)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 6)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

tó*part*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 6)

part*fal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

falco*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

lás*sad*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

Sadler*nek* //_Sadler_ –> Sadler József (1791–1849) vezetékneve.


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

nekta*rin *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

ringatódz*hat*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

hatványkite*vő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

vőle*gény*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

génmutáci*ó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

tegna*pi *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

piló*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

tanakod*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

Niko*lett*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 6)

Lettország*ban *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

ban*kár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

kárfelvé*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

teljesít*mény*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

ménesbir*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

tok*kal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

kalciumbevi*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

tel*kes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

keske*nyít*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 7)

nyit*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

ja*pán*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 7)

pán*cél *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

célratö*rő*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 7)

rő*fös*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

fös*vény*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

vénsége*im*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

immu*nis*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

Nis*san*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

sandí*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 7)

tótü*kör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

körte*fa*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

fazonigazítás*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

ra*bolt *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

boltveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

nyava*lya *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

Jani*csár* (gyermekként katonásított nevelés, a mai oktatáspolitikája a Fidesznek)Önállógondolkodás-nélküliség


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

csár*da *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

da*rab*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

rabló*hús *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

hússze*let*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

Let*kés* (község Pest megyében)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

késdobá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 7)

lódíta*na*


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 7)

természetelle*nes *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

Nessi*e* (a Loch Ness-i szörny becézése)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

evőesz*köz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

közté*ri*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 8)

rival*da*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 8)

dara*bos *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 8)

bos*por * /régi fűszer/


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

porko*láb* (börtönőr)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

lábbánta*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

cápa*fog*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

foglalat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

riban*cé*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 8)

céri*um* (nehézfém)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

umbuldá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 8)

rágcsá*ló *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 8)

ló*tusz*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 8)

tuszkulá*num *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

sivecste írta:


> tuszkulá*num *


kies vidéki lak tusculá*num
num...*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

num*ber* (szám) nem magyar szó, de nem találtam jobbat


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

Berli*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

Ni*ke*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

kelekó*tya *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 9)

taka*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

rózsail*lat *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 9)

latri*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

napok*kal *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

kalkulá*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

torzsalkod*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

Ni*kon* (fényképezőgép márka)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

kon*gat*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

gátláso*san *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

san*da*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

da*col *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

Comeni*us* (tudós)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

sivecste írta:


> da*col *


col*ban *(mértékegység)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

bandukol*va *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

vako*lat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

lát*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

tambu*rás*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

ráspolyoz*va*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

valami*kor *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

kortyolta*tás*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

táskaterve*ző *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 9)

zö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

rög*bi*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 9)

bipolá*ris *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 9)

ris*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

kaba*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

lakatosi*nas*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 10)

nas*sol*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

szolmi*zál *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

Zal*ka* (Máté)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 10)

kaba*ré*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 10)

répafőze*lék*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

lékfú*ró *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

róma*i*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

i*tal*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 10)

tal*mi * /hamis, nem valódi/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

micso*da*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 10)

da*ku * /bekecsszerű rövid felöltő/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

kutya*tej*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

tejter*mék *


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 10)

Mek*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

kato*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 10)

napal*mot*(Az ember hivatása, hogy szeresse a szépet,)


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 10)

mot*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 10)

tódításai*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

tokhalfélé*ket*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

ket*ten*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

tengerpar*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

ton*hal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

halványpi*ros*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

ros*tos *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

Toscaná*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

ban*da*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

daga*nat *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

Nathani*el* /vagy Natániel, férfi keresztnév/


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

elsze*lel *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

lelkendezés*sel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

lelkende*zik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

oolong írta:


> lelkendezés*sel*


sel*lő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

lőtávolság*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

balato*ni*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

nikotinmen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

teste*sen*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 10)

senki*nek *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 11)

nek*tár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 11)

tárlatveze*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

tőrőlmet*szett *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 11)

szet*ter *(kutyafajta)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 11)

termi*nál *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

Ezt passzolni kellene, nem találtam megfelelő szót. Illetve egy nagyon régies, ma már nem használt szóalakot:
nál*kül* // _„NÁLKÜL_, eredeti és régies alak, öszvetéve _nál_ és _kül_ alkatrészekből, sőt a régieknél gyakrabban elkülönítve is találjuk; újabb korban állandóan a hangrendhez alkalmazva: _nélkül_. A régiek mind amaz, mind ez utóbbi alakot használták, t. i. vastaghangu szók után az első, vékonyhanguak után a másodikat. ” (A magyar nyelv szótára – Czuczor–Fogarasi; 1862) /


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

Pontosan ezért nem mentem tovább, mert én sem találtam "nál"-lal kezdődő szót, sőt "nal"-lal sem. Mi a véleményed?

nyálelválasz*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 11)

rituevu írta:


> Pontosan ezért nem mentem tovább, mert én sem találtam "nál"-lal kezdődő szót, sőt "nal"-lal sem. Mi a véleményed?
> 
> nyálelválasz*tás*


n>ny nyálelválasztás kiváló minden szabálynak megfelel,minden nyál-lal kezdődő szó ragozottan jó oda
táska*zár*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 11)

zárkatárs


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 11)

társbér*lő *


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 11)

lőállás


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

lás*sad*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 11)

Saddam Husse*in *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

inte*get*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 11)

gettómillio*mos*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

mostohatest*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

vérszerző*dés*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

despo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

ta*kar*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

karbantartásá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

vallo*más*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

másállapot*ban *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 11)

rú*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

ágykeret


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

rettentő


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

tőled


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

Aline írta:


> ágykeret


rette*gés*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

gesta*po*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

pohártar*tó*


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

ledér


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

Aline írta:


> ledér


Mindig az előző szó utolsó szótagjával kell kezdeni a saját szavadat!


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

tócsa


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

csapat


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

patkó


----------



## Aline (2014 Január 11)

kóvályog


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

Aline írta:


> patkó


És csak egyszer válaszolhatsz, aztán a következő játékos és megint te. Mindenki egyszer.


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 12)

Igaz amit írtak neked Aline és a jelölést alkalmazd
kótyago*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 12)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 12)

nüan*sza *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 12)

szaka*dár *(mozgalomból vagy vallásból kiszakadt és azzal szembekerülő személy. )


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 12)

dár*da *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 12)

dalár*da*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 12)

dato*lya *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 12)

jaku*za* (japán maffia)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 12)

zabo*la *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 12)

lazúrré*teg*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 12)

tegnap-u*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 12)

tánto*rog*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 12)

rögesz*me *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 12)

mecenatú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 12)

raké*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 12)

tataroz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

taní*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

tóvendég*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

lőpor*tár *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

tár*kony*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

konyhaszi*get *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

get*ter* (vegyészeti anyag)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

mata*dor*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

dorbé*zol *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

Zol*tán*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

tántorog*va *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

va*hur* (A kutya általános neve Fekete Istvánnál)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

hurcolkodás*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

korrózi*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

*ó*haza


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

Zamár*di*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

dicsé*ret *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

ret*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

teg*nap*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

nap*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

tárkonyos-ka*csa*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 13)

csacsi*ság*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 13)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 13)

riasz*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 13)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 14)

dek*kol* (hagyd már ezt a dék véget)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

kollokvi*um*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

Umbala Um*ba* (Váradi Roma Café dalának a címe)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 14)

bará*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

tok*lyó* (kos és jerke)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 14)

Jocó*ra *(jóska)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

ravaszkod*va*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

vadonat*új *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

újdon*ság*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

Ság*vár *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

várá*rok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 14)

[HIDE-POSTS=10]rokkantbiztosítá*sok*[/HIDE-POSTS]


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

sokszoro*sít *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

sit*tel*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

tel*ne* (vmire)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

rág*csál *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

csalfaságá*val*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

valla*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

tómeder*ben*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

Bende*gúz *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

guzli*ca* /délszláv népi vonóshangszer


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

capoei*ra* (brazil harcművészeti játék, aerobik)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

radioizotó*pok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

pok*róc*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

rocs*ka *(fejővödör)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 14)

kapucínu*sok *(ferencesrendi szerzetesek)szegénységet fogadott vallási rend


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

sokszí*nű *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

nünü*ke*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 14)

kekecke*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

dő*re* (meggondolatlan)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

relikvi*a *(ereklye)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 15)

Ará*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

Miku*lás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 15)

lás*suk*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

passz, ezt nem tudom folytatni


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

tornando írta:


> lás*suk*


szukkulen*sek* (szárazságtűrő növény)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 15)

szek*tor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 15)

torná*dó *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 15)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 15)

radar*kép*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

képszerkesz*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

tőke*hal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

halszál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

kadar*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 15)

kapufél*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

faramu*ci*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

cibetmacs*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

ka*lap*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

lapzár*ta *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

tabudöntöge*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

tőlevélró*zsa *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

zsakett*ben*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 15)

ben*dzsó* / lehet folytatni csak a *-zsó* szótaggal is, ha így könnyebb...


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

dzsó*ker*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 15)

kerge*kór*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

kór*ház*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 16)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

természe*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

teste*sen*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 16)

senkihá*zi *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

Zinedi*ne *(Zidane keresztneve)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

Zinédi*ne*
nete*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

nevelet*len*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 16)

len*cse *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

csecsebe*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

csene*vész*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 16)

vésztarta*lék *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

lékhor*gász*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

Gász*ner* /családnév/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

nyer*tes*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

tessékel*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

telep*hely*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

hely*rajz*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 16)

rajz*pad *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

padlásszo*ba*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Január 16)

barát*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

nőegylet*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

benzin*ár*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Január 16)

ár*pa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

palástol*ni*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 16)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

takarító*nő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

nődögél*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

Nini*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 16)

vehemenci*a *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

akupunktú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

vőfélybokré*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

takácsat*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 16)

kara*kán* (őszinte,határozott talpraesett)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

kán*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

tor*ma*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 17)

mace*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 17)

névu*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

tó*tok *(népcsoport)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

tokter*més *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 17)

mészbá*nya *


----------



## gurulos (2014 Január 17)

nyafog


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 17)

fogék*szer *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 17)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

ha*dar *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

Dardanel*lák*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

lakmároz*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

ní*vó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

vótum*mal* / _vótum_ ~ szavazat. „Száz vótum pedig hatalom. Száz vótum együtt eldönti a restórációkat.” (Mikszáth Kálmán: Nemzetes uraimék)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

mal*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

ter*met*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

met*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

róma*i *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 17)

Igor*nak*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

nyak*ék *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

ék*szer*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

szer*va*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

vaca*kol*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

kollegi*na *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

NA*TO *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

tolóaj*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

tónu*sa*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

sa*ját*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

játszadozás*sal*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 17)

sal*lang *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 18)

rovásí*rás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

Rás*kai* (Lea) - kódexíró - szerintem ezt nem lehet folytatni, esetleg

rasz*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 18)

rituevu írta:


> Rás*kai* (Lea) - kódexíró - szerintem ezt nem lehet folytatni, esetleg
> 
> rasz*ta*


Rás-ka-i
Ivet*té*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 18)

tékoz*ló *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

lóbálództa*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

táska*fül*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

fülbeva*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

lópatko*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

ló*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

canada*hun*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 18)

Hunni*a *(együttes)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

au*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

rabic*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

falkave*zér*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

zerge*toll *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

tollpár*na*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 18)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

terheléselosz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

partdo*bás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 18)

bástya*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

faltö*rő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 18)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 18)

ruganyo*san *


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Január 18)

sandí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

tóri*um*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

Umber*to* (Eco) olasz író


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 18)

toleranci*a*


----------



## manka63 (2014 Január 18)

aro*ma*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 18)

mamali*ga*


----------



## manka63 (2014 Január 18)

gabo*na*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 18)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## manka63 (2014 Január 18)

léal*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 19)

majompará*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

dé*mon*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 19)

mondavi*lág*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

lágyszá*rú *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

rú*na* (titkos jel)


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 19)

tornan*do*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

dobóatlé*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

találé*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

konyha*kert*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

kertkultú*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

ravaszkodás*sal*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Január 19)

Sal*ló 
*((Nagy-), nagyközség Bars vármegye lévai j.-ban, (1891) 2515 magyar lakossal, kik élénk marhakereskedést űznek; van vasúti állomása, posta- és táviróhivatala és postatakarékpénztára. Határában történt 1849 ápr. 19. a nevezetes nagysallói ütközet, melyben Görgey a császáriakat visszaszorította.

Forrás: Pallas Nagylexikon


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

lópiku*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

la*kat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 19)

katto*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

gó*ré* (egy csöves, takarmányok szárítására és tárolására szolgáló építmény, másik jelentése: főnök, vezér, vezető)


----------



## manka63 (2014 Január 19)

régiségkereske*dő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Január 19)

dödöl*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 19)

levo*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

nás*fa* (ékszer)


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Január 19)

favá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

gó*lem*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

lemniszká*ta* (legismertebb alakja egy fekvő nyolcas alakú görbe)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

talá*lat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

latri*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

narancs*lé*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

légie*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

rőfö*sök *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

szökdécsel*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 19)

verí*ték *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

kabáthajtóka


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

tónus*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 19)

rúzsozat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

langusz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

talá*lat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

lat..........(már megint)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 20)

latti*ce* /rács/


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 20)

cece*légy *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

légyfo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

régi*ség*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

seg*no* (zenei jel)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

notóri*us* (visszaeső)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

uszta*sa *(hitleristákkal együttműködő horvát fasiszta)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

saláta*mag*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

sárten*ger*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 20)

germicid*nek* (kúp-gyógyszer)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 20)

lóg*va *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 21)

va*ras */Varforma foltokkal tarkázott./


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 21)

rasz*ter *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 21)

terme*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 21)

lőpár*baj *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

bajnokcsa*pat*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 21)

patta*nás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

nás*fa*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 21)

Fabió*la * /Női k.név/


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 21)

lamentáci*ó* (sirám, panasz, sopánkodás ...)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 21)

ó*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

korha*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 21)

tár*na*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 21)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 21)

lé*ha* (komolytalan felelőtlen)


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 21)

hali*na *(halinaposztó)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

na*pos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 21)

posta*cím*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 21)

címzett*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

reme*kel*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 21)

kelbim*bó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 21)

tobor*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 21)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 21)

libe*gő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 21)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

lő*tér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 22)

térrende*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

zö*rög*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

rögtönöz*ne *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 22)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

rág*ja *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 22)

jagu*ár *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

árcédu*la*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

lazíta*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

Nigéri*a *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

anyajegyek*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

Ta*más*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

másfé*le*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

lefedettsé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

gerincgyógyá*szat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

Szatmár*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

bandu*kol*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

kolbász*ból*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

boldogsághor*mon *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

mondó*ka *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 22)

Kató*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

kamasz*kor *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 22)

korbácsfo*nó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

nóga*tás *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

táskájá*val*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

vallat*na *


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 22)

napi*díj*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 22)

díjáta*dó *


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 22)

Dó*zse*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

zse*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

Zsebiba*ba *(Milne: Micimackó)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

oolong írta:


> zse*ton*


ton*hal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

halzsí*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

ros*tál*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 23)

tál*ka *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

tor*ma *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 23)

magam*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

bagatellizá*ló* (a problémát lekicsinylő, könnyelműen fogja fel)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

lóver*seny *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 23)

senyve*dő *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

dő*zsöl *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 23)

zöl*dek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

deltatorko*lat*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 23)

tornando írta:


> zöl*dek*



dekre*tál* /elhatároz,elrendel/


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

tálcájá*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

ra*bol *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

bolhaug*rás*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 23)

ráspolyoz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

Józsi*ék*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

éktal*pú *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

pú*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

postako*csi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

csimo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

mi*kor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

kordonok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

kalligráfi*a*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

aszály*kár*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 23)

kártya*vár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

vár*tál *


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 23)

tálcá*val*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

vallomás*sal*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

Sal*ma* (Hayek)


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

mahol*nap*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 23)

napnyug*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 23)

ta*hó *


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 23)

hóhá*nyó*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 23)

nyoszolyó*lány*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Január 23)

lánytest*vér*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 23)

véra*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 24)

lódí*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

part*vis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

vis*kó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

kótyavetyélése*kor*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 24)

korsza*ka *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

kabinetiro*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

darabá*ru*


----------



## jutka50 (2014 Január 24)

ru*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

mosha*tó*


----------



## mammut (2014 Január 24)

tópar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

titoktar*tó*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 24)

tóratartó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

tó*víz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 25)

vízszin*tes*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 25)

testneve*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

les*ben*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 25)

benvenuto


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

kolbászá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

ruhapró*ba*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 25)

babakelen*gye*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 25)

gyehen*na* /Átvitt értelemben,pokol../


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 25)

navigá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 25)

lófaj*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

takácsat*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 25)

kapu*fa *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 25)

fagyaszthatat*lan *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

langyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

san*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

varacs*kos*


----------



## jutka50 (2014 Január 26)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

Latvi*a*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 27)

analiti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

kari*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 27)

kamás*li *(cipőfazon)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 27)

literatú*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

ra*gad*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

Gad*na* /település a Szikszói járásban/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

takaro*dó *


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 28)

dó*ka* /Régies: Férfi vagy női felöltő, kabát./


----------



## vaahaao (2014 Január 28)

kato*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

narancs*lé *


----------



## vaahaao (2014 Január 28)

lé*zeng*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

Zeng*len* (együttes)


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 28)

lendüle*tes *


----------



## vaahaao (2014 Január 28)

tes*ti*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 28)

tibi*a* /sípcsont/


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

ana*lóg *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

lognormá*lis*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

listá*zó *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

fafara*gó *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

góti*kus*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 28)

kussol*va *


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

vaca*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

kolbász*hús*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

húsha*gyó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

gali*ba*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

bababú*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

torta*dísz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 28)

dísztár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

csapatjá*ték*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 28)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

jórava*ló*


----------



## vaahaao (2014 Január 28)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 28)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

rúgótechni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

kara*te*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 29)

teacser*je*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 29)

jege*nye *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

nyeregká*pa*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 29)

panaszle*vél *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

vélhető*en*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 29)

enteri*őr*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Január 29)

Őrme*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 29)

rögves*ten*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 29)

tendenci*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

akasztó*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 29)

faku*tya *(szánkóféle a Balaton jegén)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 29)

ta*va *


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

va*don*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 30)

döngi*csél*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

rituevu írta:


> döngi*csél*


döngicsél nem jó betűcsere


> O(ó) ,Ö(ő) ,é(e) ,ű(ü) ,i(í)


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

marad a va*don*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 30)

donga*láb*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 30)

lábbe*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

li*ton* (zsír)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 30)

ton*hal*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Január 30)

halszál*ka*


----------



## icusss (2014 Január 30)

kadenci*a* */*szabályszerű zenei befejezés/


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

alabástrom*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 30)

ra*gya *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 30)

gyakorlat*lan*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Január 30)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 30)

langalé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 30)

ta*kar*


----------



## pavivi (2014 Január 30)

karkö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 31)

tás*kás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

kas*tély*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 31)

kényszer kettős-csere
tej*jel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

jel*nyelv*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 31)

nyelvújí*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 31)

rako*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Január 31)

dó*zer *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

zer*ge*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 1)

Ge*rő* (Ernő)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 1)

rőzsepecse*nye *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

nyeke*reg*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 1)

reggeli*re *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

reveren*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 2)

dalár*dám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 2)

*vas*kalap


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

lapjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

Ráska*i *(Lea - kódexíró)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 2)

ide*ál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

ál*mos*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 2)

mosdókesztyű


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 2)

tűpár*na *


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 3)

*na*palmbomba


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 3)

baka*la* /balszerencse; a bakk kártyajáték nevéből alakult kártyakifejezés/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

lakatosi*nas*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 3)

nassol*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 3)

nivel*lál *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

Lalla*na* (focista)


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 3)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

tortelli*ni*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 3)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

tinta*folt*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

folttisztító


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 4)

tódíta*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 4)

ágyne*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

mű*sor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 4)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 4)

óko*ri*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

ri*gó*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 4)

gó*gyi *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 4)

gyi*lok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

lok*ni*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*ni*obé


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

békeme*net*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

netrebko (anna)


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 4)

kobaltfes*ték // *_„é” helyett „e” is jó_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

kopor*só*

settenke*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 4)

dő*re* // „_ték_”-ből „_set_” lett?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

Bocsika! Ezek szerint nem figyeltem!

reveren*da*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*da*rumadár


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*hegy*oldalon


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

Lon*don*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*don*galáb


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

lábten*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 4)

gó*ré*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*ré*mület


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

let*tek*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

tektoni*ka *


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 4)

*ka*paszkodó


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

dó*zse *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

zse*lé*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

lézen*gő *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 4)

gőgös*re*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

reagál*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

vako*ló*


----------



## tneslivia (2014 Február 4)

lógó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## tneslivia (2014 Február 4)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

kara*ván*


----------



## tneslivia (2014 Február 4)

Ván*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

kóstol*gat*


----------



## tneslivia (2014 Február 4)

gátszakadás


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 4)

dászká*lok *


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 5)

_lök_hárí_*tó*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

torolvastár írta:


> _lök_hárí_*tó*_



tóvidé*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

kenderkö*tél*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

tél*víz*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 5)

vízke*reszt*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

torolvastár csak olyat írj amit magas is tudnál folytatni
vízke*reszt* ez nem folytatható
tévedésed ha a "resztelt"-t hitted


tornando írta:


> tél*víz*


vízkereszt*kor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 5)

kormányhivata*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

liba*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

májfunkci*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 5)

óperenci*ás *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

ásványvízforr*ás*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 5)

tornando írta:


> torolvastár csak olyat írj amit magas is tudnál folytatni
> vízke*reszt* ez nem folytatható
> tévedésed ha a "resztelt"-t hitted
> vízkereszt*kor*


idézet a szabályból: "A kettős betűk cseréje egybetűssé pl. Sz(s), ty(t),zs(z) stb.."
a szó: rest*nek*
példa: ennek mutatkozik az, aki formai hibákba köt bele, és restségét mások tévedésének állítja be; csak mondom, harag nélkül


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

oolong írta:


> ásványvízforr*ás*


ráspoly*hoz* (reszelő)


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

hozzá*ad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

adha*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

dózsepalo*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

ta*pad*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

> igen a rest*nek* jó lett volna


padlá*son*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 5)

sonkaszelete*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

lőegyleti*ek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

ekcé*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 5)

malackod*na *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 5)

Napóle*on*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 5)

onkológi*a *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

anyakönyvveze*tő *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 5)

tőismét*lés*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

leskelőd*het*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 5)

hetvenke*dő *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

partfalom*lás*


----------



## Ebri (2014 Február 5)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

tok*hal*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 6)

hallelu*ja *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

javaslata*im*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

imboly*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

góleme*met*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

metro*nóm*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

nominál*bér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

béral*ku*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

ku*vik*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 6)

viktoriá*nus *


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 6)

Nusfala*u* _(község Romániában - Szilágynagyfalu)_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

utol*só*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 6)

sólám*pa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 6)

palás*tol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 6)

Tol*di*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 6)

divatmár*ka *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

kari*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

kabarémű*sor*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 6)

sorszá*ma *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

macerál*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

talál*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 6)

kapitalis*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

toscana*i*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 6)

italmé*rő *


----------



## Ebri (2014 Február 6)

parafadu*gó*


----------



## Ebri (2014 Február 6)

(bocsánat, elkattintottam)
rőkönyö*dik*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 7)

dikci*ó* /beszéd, szónoklat/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

ó*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

Kor*fu*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

futó*pad*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

padre (katolikus pap)
pad*ra*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 7)

ravio*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

liba*zsír*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

zsírége*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

tökéletesít*ve *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

ve*del*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

del*fin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

finto*rog*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

rog*gyan*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

gyanta*csík *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

csíkbo*gár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

gár*gyul *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

gyulladásgát*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

lódenkabát*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

bandu*kol*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

kolbászo*sat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

satra*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

faka*bát *(rendőr régi zsargon)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

bátra*ké* (a szerencse)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

kémi*a*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 7)

atomfizi*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

kalandtú*ra*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 7)

radiálfú*ró *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 7)

Róma*i*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

igazolvá*nya *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

gólya*láb *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

láb*szár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

szár*csa *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

csa*usz*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

uszká*rok *


----------



## Ebri (2014 Február 7)

rok*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

kazánpró*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 7)

ba*jor *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

Jor*dan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 8)

Dan*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 8)

kó*sza *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 8)

szabód*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 8)

tapétá*zók*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 8)

zok*szó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

szóvi*vő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 8)

vő*im*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

immá*ron*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 8)

ron*tás *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

táskavarrógé*pet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

Pet*rik* (csésze)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 8)

rikkancs*tól*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 8)

tol*ná *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

nádiri*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 8)

góti*kus *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 9)

Kus*nyár* (családnév)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

nyáru*tó*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 9)

tivor*nya*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

nyak*as*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 9)

pótol*ni*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 9)

tano*da *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

da*rab*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

rab*bi*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

biz*ar*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

bi*ka*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

bi*vaj*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

bizar


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ar*at*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

at*om*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

om*let*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

let*ol*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ol*vas*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

va*sal*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

sal*ak*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

akar


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ar*at*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

atom


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

om*ár*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ár*am*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

am*per*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

per*ec*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ec*et*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

etel*ka*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Február 9)

ka*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

porhin*tés*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

kelmefes*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 9)

tőgye*ik*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

ik*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 9)

taká*csok*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 9)

csok*roz *


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

rozmár


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 9)

mártogat*na *


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

napozik


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 9)

zikkura*tu*


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

tutujgat


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 9)

Gatta*ca *(sci-fi film)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

Ca*pa* (magyar származású fényképész)


----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)

paradi*csom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

csom*bor*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 9)

borkósto*ló *


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Február 9)

ló*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

rombolóha*jó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

jó*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

kor*szak*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

szak*könyv*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

könyv*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

tárkonyle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

Ves*ta* (római papnő vesta-szűz)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

tava*lyi / *ly -> j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

ji*ve* (tánc)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

vete*mény *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

ménte*lep*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

leplez*ve *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

veze*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

tőzegáfo*nya *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

kertka*ró *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

róma*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

ihatnék*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

ja*pán*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

pán*cél*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

céltáb*la*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

la*zac *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

zacs*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

kókusz*tej *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

tejsa*vó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

vótu*ma *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

sivecste írta:


> vótu*ma *


Megérdemelne egy szómagyarázatot egyáltalán nem közszó


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 10)

rituevu írta:


> tejsa*vó*


Volo*gya*(orosz keresztnév)


----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)

gyalo*gos*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

tornando írta:


> Megérdemelne egy szómagyarázatot egyáltalán nem közszó


de attól még folytatható, nem? mégse azt folytatod...érdekes...



kukta írta:


> gyalo*gos*


Goszto*la* (község Zala megyében)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

lapát*ra*


----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 10)

lanGYOS


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

lan*ka *


----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)

ka*kas*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 10)

kas*mír*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

mir*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

ha*bár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

bársonypa*pír *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

pirkadat*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

ramazú*ri *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

rikol*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 11)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

Nikodé*mus *(farizeusok közé tartozó tekintélyes zsidó Jeruzsálemben, a főtanács tagja)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

mustár*mag*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

magfizi*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

ka*sza *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

szalamand*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

Rafa*el*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

ellá*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

táska*fül*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

fülta*nú *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

Nu*si*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

sikamló*san *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 11)

sanszun*kat*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

Katri*na* (hurrikán)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

Nata*sa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 11)

sa*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

kálvári*a*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

alamizs*na *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

na*pos*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

postafi*ók *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

okton*di*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 11)

di*nó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

nó*zi*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 12)

zihá*lás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

lás*sák*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 12)

száktar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

ra*gyás*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 12)

gyásze*set*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

settenke*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

dik*tál*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 12)

tál*tos*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 12)

tosz*kán *


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 12)

kanka*lin*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

Lin*da*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 12)

dará*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

lóver*seny*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 12)

senyved*ve *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

vereke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 12)

dögönyöz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

Nini*ve*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 12)

veleszüle*tett *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

tettes*társ*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 12)

társbér*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 12)

Ság*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

vár*kert*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 13)

kert*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

ben*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 13)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

törte*tő*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 13)

tőhaj*tás *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 13)

táska*dísz *


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 13)

dísztár*csa *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

csapat*tag*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 13)

tagbaszakad*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

tanó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 13)

rakodómun*kás *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 13)

sivecste írta:


> rakodómun*kás *


kas*mír*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

mirtuszkoszo*rú*


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 13)

rú*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Február 13)

párvia*dal *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

dallam*kürt*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 13)

kürtterhes*ség *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

hogy ne* ség *legyen a vége sokat


rituevu írta:


> dallam*kürt*


kürt*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

szóví*vő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

vö*csök*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

csökke*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

nőiszeszély*től *(így egybeírva 10%)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

töltőállo*más*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

más*kor*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 14)

korrektú*ra*


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Február 14)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

lankáso*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

koncertpró*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

babakelen*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

gyerekko*csi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

csimo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

takácsat*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

kabak*tök*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

tök*mag*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

magbu*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

csibegom*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

baracklek*vár *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

várud*var*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

varrócér*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

Natáli*a *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

akadémia


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

aszal*va *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

vacillá*lás*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

lássa*lak *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 14)

lakhatá*si*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

si*sak *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

szakta*nár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

nár*cisz *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

ciszter*ci*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

cine*ge *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

gere*ben*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 14)

bencés*nek *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

nek*tár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

tárgyai*kat*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Február 14)

kattantak*kal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 15)

kalkulá*lok*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 15)

lok*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 15)

tapo*só *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

sózó*kád*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 15)

káddu*gó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

golyóál*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 15)

lo*vag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

vagdalt*hús*


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

hússze*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

létkér*dés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 15)

Des*kő *(Dezső)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

kőzetle*mez*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 15)

mezzoszop*rán *(női középhang)


----------



## etc (2014 Február 15)

rán*gat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

gát*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

őrbun*da*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 16)

dali*ás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 16)

dózi*sa *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

sa*lak*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

lakmuszpa*pír*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 16)

pirka*dat *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

Datsun*ra* (autómárka)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

dobo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

lovaspóló*zik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

zikku*rat* (toronytemplom)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 16)

Ratkó-kor*szak *(a Ratkó Anna 1949 és 1953 közötti népjóléti, majd egészségügyi miniszterségének, illetve tágabban az 1950 és 1956 közötti félévtizednek a népesedéspolitikára utaló elnevezése.)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

szakma*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

iko*nok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

nok*türn* (zenei kompozíció)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

rituevu írta:


> nok*türn* (zenei kompozíció)


*türn*(?)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

tornando írta:


> *türn*(?)


noktürn*ben *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

rituevu írta:


> noktürn*ben *


Ezt hogy folytatnád te írtad
Vagy tekintsük javításnak?
Akkor ennek más a módja
A saját üzenetedet kell javítani vagy újraírni


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 16)

rituevu írta:


> noktürn*ben *


Ben*kő* (László)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 16)

rituevu írta:


> noktürn*ben *


Bendegúz*nak *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

nyak*lánc*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

láncszavazá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

sokolda*lú*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

lúgosíta*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

Ni*ki*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

kizsup*pol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

pol*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

kato*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

na*ná *


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

ná*bob*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

bobta*il*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

il*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

lan*ka*


----------



## icusss (2014 Február 17)

kaver*na* /orvosi:elhalt üreg/


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

naposol*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

dallam*sor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

soreltérí*tő*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 17)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

nyaralás*kor *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

kor*társ*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

társbérle*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

Ti*bet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

bet*li* (ulti játékban használatos)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 17)

liba*háj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

háj*ban*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

bandu*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 17)

tőzegte*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

leplezet*len*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

lenru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

hata*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

lom*ha *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

haté*kony*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

konyhatün*dér *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

dérba*bér* (japán növény)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

béra*nya *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 17)

góbé*ság*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

Ságvá*ron*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 17)

rongálá*sa*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 17)

savany*kás *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 17)

Kás*sa* / családnév


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

sa*kál*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 18)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 18)

tanakod*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

Ni*ven* (David Niven színész)


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 18)

Ven*del*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 18)

del*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

nő*vér*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 18)

vérehul*ló* (fecskefű)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

MneKata írta:


> vérehul*ló* (fecskefű)


A tagolás nem jó vé-re-hul-ló


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 18)

rituevu írta:


> nő*vér*


vér*szomj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

szomjol*tó*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 18)

rituevu írta:


> A tagolás nem jó vé-re-hul-ló


Igazad van! 

tótá*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

Gás*pár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 18)

Párká*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 18)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

na*hát*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 18)

hát*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

barát*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 19)

nőci*báj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

bajkeve*rő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 19)

röhö*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 19)

gőgö*sen *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 19)

zizeg*het*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

hetvenke*dő*


----------



## bicsibi (2014 Február 19)

*dő*zsöl


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 19)

zsol*tár *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

társasjá*ték*


----------



## bicsibi (2014 Február 19)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

lószer*szám* // a tagolásod nem jó


----------



## bicsibi (2014 Február 19)

számkive*tett /*így már oké?*/*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

tett*re* (kész) // igen


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 19)

rekont*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

rakétatáro*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 19)

lóhe*rét*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

Rétság*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 19)

ragasztóz*va *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

való*ság*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 20)

Ság*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

várkör*út*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 20)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 20)

nyaran*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

talá*lat*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 20)

latri*na*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 20)

nazarénu*sok*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 20)

sokré*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

tűné*keny*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 20)

kenceficélhe*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

tőtávolság*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 20)

rábe*szél*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 20)

szélhá*mos *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 20)

tópart


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

partvo*nal*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 20)

nálatok


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

Zsmexi írta:


> nálatok


Nem jó a tagolás!

tokter*més*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 20)

mestermű


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

műsori*dő*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 20)

dőre


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

rekeszi*zom*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 20)

zombi


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

bitó*fa*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 21)

falato*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

zoko*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 21)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

kapu*őr*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 21)

őrna*szád*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 21)

szád*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

falka*tag*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 21)

taglaló*an *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

anti*test*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

testfor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

mata*dor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

dorme*ó* (márkajelzés)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

ófa*lu*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

Lucul*lus *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

lustálko*dó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

dózisok*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

tér*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

nyafogó*sok*


----------



## kittigriss (2014 Február 22)

Soka-dik


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

kittigriss írta:


> Soka-dik


Nem jó ezért marad:
nyafogó*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

nünü*ke* (bogár)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

kere*vet*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

vetkő*zök*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

zökkenésszerű*en*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 22)

endosz*kóp* (orvosi eszköz)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

Kóphá*za*


----------



## krahacs (2014 Február 22)

zakatol


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

tolat


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

krahacs írta:


> zakatol


tol*vaj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

vajtarta*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

táskavá*sár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

sárcso*mó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

móri*kál* (hízeleg, kedveskedik)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

Kál*nok* (település)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

nők*től*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

az o,ó ö,ő cserélhető* o>ö ő nem* (rövid hosszú ékezet,azonos magánhangzó alap kell legyen)


rituevu írta:


> nők*től*


töl*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

tet*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

tes*tes*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 23)

Tesse*dik * (Sámuel)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

diktá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

lógós*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

Nák*si* (lemezlovas)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 23)

sikolt*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

hat*kor*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Február 23)

korha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

tár*hely*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Február 23)

helytartó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

tó*part*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Február 23)

particio*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

A tagolásod nem jó: par - ti - ci - o - nál

nyálképző*dés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 24)

desz*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 24)

ka*par *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

parket*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 24)

talár*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 24)

rúzsoz*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

zavar*gó*


----------



## Mile (2014 Február 24)

góli*át*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

átte*lel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 24)

lel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

keskeny*re*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 24)

reveren*da
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

Zsmexi írta:


> társa*ság*


Az utolsó szótaggal kell kezdened!


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 24)

dadog*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

tamburma*jor*


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Február 24)

Jordáni*a*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 24)

anyanyel*ven*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 25)

vendég*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

Zsmexi írta:


> jor*dán*


Már megint! Az előtted lévő szó utolsó szótagjával kell válaszolnod!


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

oolong írta:


> anyanyel*ven*


vendégjá*ték*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 25)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

A tékozló: té - koz - ló


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 25)

rituevu írta:


> vendégjá*ték*


tek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 25)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

bosco*bak* (körtefajta)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 25)

baktéri*um *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

Umber*to* (Eco olasz író)


----------



## Mile (2014 Február 25)

totógyil*kos*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 25)

kos*lat *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 25)

latri*na*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 25)

na*ná *


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 25)

nábobja*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 26)

ikonok*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 26)

darvado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

zoko*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 26)

Gó*zon* (Gyula)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

zongoraó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 26)

ra*kott*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 27)

Azt nem igen lehet fojtatni


rituevu írta:


> zongoraó*ra*


rakot*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 27)

tan*terv*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Február 27)

tervgazdálko*dás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 27)

MneKata írta:


> tervgazdálko*dás*


Ezt nem igazán lehet folytatni, próbálj meg egy másik szót.


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 27)

Valóban
Ggondol-e arra maga tudnád-e folytatni?


MneKata írta:


> tervgazdálko*dás*


A szokásos dász*kál*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 27)

kálvári*a *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 27)

adako*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 27)

zónaadag*gal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

Gal*la *(Miklós)


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

lakásköl*csön*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 28)

Csöntör-*hegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

sivecste írta:


> Csön*tör *(Csöntör-hegy)


törhe*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

tő*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

kelen*gye*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 28)

gye*re *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

remeg*ve*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

vere*be*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

beta*kar*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 28)

kartá*masz* (csak finoman)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

maszto*don*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 28)

dön*tő *


----------



## Mile (2014 Február 28)

tőketarta*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Február 28)

ró*na *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 28)

ágyne*mű*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Március 1)

műszempil*la
*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

la*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

pókok*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

Nák*si* (zenész)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

sí*bol* (lop?)


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 1)

bolha*por*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 1)

porté*ka *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

kara*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

teve*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

hátrálta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 1)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

csapat*tag*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 1)

tagál*lam *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

lampi*on*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 1)

ondolál*tan*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 1)

tandemug*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

rás*poly*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 1)

Poj*ják* (Klára)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

Ják*só* (László)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 2)

sóma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 2)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

kony*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 2)

határ*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

őrbun*da*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 2)

daga*dék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

Dek*kán* (fennsík)


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Március 2)

kán*tor
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

torta*dísz*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Március 2)

dísztár*csa
*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 3)

csava*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

ros*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 3)

ta*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

postako*csi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 4)

csikor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 4)

róka*háj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

háj*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 4)

babo*nás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

nás*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 4)

fakul*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

naturis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 4)

tata*roz*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 4)

rozma*ring*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

ringlószil*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 4)

vadász*kés*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 4)

késlel*tet *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 4)

dőrejá*rás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

ráspoly*hegy*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 4)

hegyom*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 5)

ba*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

romtemp*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 5)

lomtalanít*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

vako*lat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 5)

látha*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

tom*por*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 5)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

tó*part*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 5)

partsza*kasz *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

kaszkadőr*re*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

recefi*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

ceru*za*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

zabálás*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

barango*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

rombolóha*jó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

jókedvű*en*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 5)

engesz*tel*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

telhetet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

len*ge*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

gebin*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

ben*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

tó*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

tok*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

halku*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 5)

lópa*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

ta*kar*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 5)

karbantar*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

toborzó*dal*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 5)

dalla*mos *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

mosto*ha*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

habarás*sal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

salgóállvány*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 5)

ragado*zó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

taois*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

tavibé*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

kalan*dor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

lódobogás*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

Ta*bán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

bántalma*zó*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 6)

Zó*ra * /nöi k.név/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

rakétatáro*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

Ra*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

dózero*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

lo*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

hol*mi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

miatyán*kot*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 6)

kotnye*les*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 6)

dőzsölés*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

ben*ne*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 6)

nevelő*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

nő*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 6)

rög*tön*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 7)

zabostarisz*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

nyara*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 7)

lókol*bász*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 7)

Bász*tet* 

Az ókori egyiptomi vallás egyik istennője/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

tet*risz* (játék)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 7)

risz*tel *(megfelez,osztozkodik)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

teljesíthetet*len*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

lencsefőzelé*ket*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

ketrec*zár*


----------



## schpgabika (2014 Március 7)

zárva


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

vacsorapart*ner*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

nervózus*ság* / ~ idegesség, ingerlékenység


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

Ságvá*ri *(Endre)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 7)

rikolt*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

ja*pán*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 7)

pán*síp*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

síp*szó*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 7)

szódabikarbó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 8)

találko*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

Zasta*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 8)

vadontermők*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

rekeszi*zom*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 8)

zombi


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

birizgá*ló*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 8)

lógat


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 8)

gát*őr*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 8)

őrségváltás


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 9)

kamata*dó*


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Március 9)

Dó*ra
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 9)

tópart


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 9)

partépí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

Tés*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 9)

rekont*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 9)

térdepel


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

pel*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 9)

rituevu írta:


> pel*le*


Pelle talán tulajdonnév?
le*ves*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 10)

vesszőpari*pa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 10)

palás*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

tol*mács*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 10)

"macskajan*csi"*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

csi*be*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 10)

betűz


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 10)

tűzfa*lat*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 10)

latrok


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

rok*ka*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 10)

kaparó


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 10)

Farkas tünde írta:


> kapa*ró*


Róma*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

időt*len*


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Március 10)

lendület


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

létreho*zó*


----------



## doc333 (2014 Március 10)

zónázó (vonat)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

költségve*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

test*tel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

tel*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

vetélke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

reme*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

kel*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

Nini*ve* (bibliai város)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

vehe*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

tem*pó*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 11)

póni*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

lószer*szám*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

számszer*íj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

íj*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 11)

rako*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

dózero*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 11)

lódobo*gás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

Gás*pár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 12)

párnaci*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

hata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 12)

lomte*her*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

herken*tyű*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 12)

tyű*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

hata*lom*


----------



## battuta (2014 Március 12)

lomosod*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

battuta írta:


> lomosod*ni*


A tagolásod nem jó: lo - mo - sod - ni, de a szó első szótaga lom


----------



## battuta (2014 Március 12)

rituevu írta:


> hata*lom*


lombosod*ni*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Március 12)

nizo*ral* (sampon)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

rallypá*lya*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Március 12)

javító*kulcs*


----------



## battuta (2014 Március 12)

kulcsmáso*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 12)

számtáb*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

lakatosipa*ri*


----------



## nalevi (2014 Március 12)

Tamás


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 12)

rituevu írta:


> lakatosipa*ri*


rivalda*fény*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

fényképező*gép*


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

gépolaj


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

lajhárka*rom *


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 12)

rombolóbom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 12)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

marha*hús*


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

húsleves


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 12)

ves*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

semer*re*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 13)

referenci*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

audiókazet*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 13)

tataro*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

Zasta*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 13)

vakar*csod*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

Cod*ra* (kft.)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 13)

ra*kod*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

kódfej*tés*


----------



## Era068 (2014 Március 13)

tésasszony


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

Szon*di *(várvédő)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 13)

rituevu írta:


> kódfej*tés*


tessé*kel*
Mert tésasszony nincs, csak ténsasszony


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

keltető*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 13)

gép*park*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

parképí*tés *


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 14)

Tesse*dik* (Sámuel)


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 14)

dikci*ó
*
beszéd,szónoklat/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

óvatosko*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 14)

donáci*ó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

os*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 15)

torta*dísz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

dísztü*kör*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 15)

körfele*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 15)

rög*tön*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 15)

zabo*láz *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

lázmé*rő*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 15)

röhögte*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

tektoni*ka* (földkéreg mozgása)


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 16)

kaka*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

tegnapelőt*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

titoktar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 16)

tokozó*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 16)

ló*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

tusz*kol*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 17)

kol*ni*(szerszám)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

Ni*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 17)

Navaro*ne*(ágyúi)


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 17)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

kotorék*eb*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

ebhi*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

tü*zér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 17)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 18)

cemen*de*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 18)

debel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

la*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 18)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

kósto*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 18)

ló*dít*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

dithüram*busz* (ógörög kardal)


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

buszjá*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

rat*tan*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

tan*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

díjhátra*lék*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

lékhá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

lópa*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

tabudöntöge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

réstömí*tés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 18)

tész*ta*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 18)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 19)

bakafánto*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

Sán*dor* (György humorista)


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 19)

dorbézo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

lókö*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 19)

tötyö*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 19)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Shrai (2014 Március 19)

kó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

roboto*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 19)

lo*vász*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 19)

vász*nas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

nasso*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

romtemp*lom*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

bitor*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 19)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

rágcsálóir*tás *


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Március 19)

táskarádi*ó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 20)

tég*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 20)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

apa*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 20)

I*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

ván*kos*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

kos*jegy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

jegypénz*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 20)

tár*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

hattor*nyú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 20)

nyúlánk*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

ribiszke*lé*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 21)

lé*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

tem*pó*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 21)

pódiu*mok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

mok*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 21)

Katyu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

salá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 21)

Tama*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

ragado*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Március 21)

zooló*gus *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

Gus*tav* (Klimt)


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 21)

távhá*ló* // egy projekt


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 21)

lólen*gés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 22)

ges*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 22)

ró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

zsarátnok*kal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 22)

kál*mos* (gyökér)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

mosha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 22)

tokozot*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

tan*tárgy*


----------



## P.Annácska (2014 Március 22)

tárgytalan


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

lan*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 23)

ka*mu *(hamis)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

muta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 23)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 23)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

rol*ler*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 23)

ler*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

bendő*ben*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Március 23)

benzin*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

árleszállí*tás*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

gépko*csi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

csigalép*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

csőszere*lő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

ribonukleinsa*vak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

vakran*di*


----------



## DMoncsi (2014 Március 23)

dinamit


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

Mitsubis*hi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 24)

hitet*len*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 24)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

tessé*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 24)

kelhet*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

Ni*ki *


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 24)

kiábrándul*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

Tak*la *(Makán - sivatag)


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

laka*tos*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 24)

toszkana


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

na*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 24)

pos*ta*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

ta*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

takaré*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

jsavage72 írta:


> ta*laj*


lajtosko*csi*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

csiko*rog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

Rog*la* (város)


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

lapostá*nyér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

nyer*tes*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

tes*ped*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

Ped*ro *


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 24)

roboti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

kapa*ró*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 24)

római*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

akció*hős*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 25)

kimaradt,ha duplázás törölni kellett volna


rituevu írta:


> takaré*kos*


kos*fej*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

fejveszt*ve*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 25)

vehemen*sen *(indulatosan)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

sen*ki*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

kitö*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

résfolyó*ka*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

kana*pé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

Pé*cel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 25)

Celldömöl*ki *(-l)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

kitinpán*cél*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

célbado*bás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

bástyá*ra*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 25)

rava*szak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

szakszerve*zet*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 25)

Zet*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 26)

természete*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 26)

zi*hál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Március 26)

ramazú*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

riadó*lánc*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 26)

lácdohá*nyos*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 28)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 28)

aho*gyan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

gyan*ta*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 28)

talajgyakor*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

latri*na*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

navigálhatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

lando*ló*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 28)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

tőke*súly*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 28)

súlytalan*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 28)

ria*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

nás*fa*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 28)

falato*zik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

zikku*rat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 28)

Ratk*ó *(Anna)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

kódor*gó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

góbésága*in*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 28)

inte*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

Lembergbá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 28)

nyakateker*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

ten*der*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 29)

der*vis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

vis*kó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 29)

kó*ró*


----------



## icusss (2014 Március 29)

róka*prém *


----------



## MneKata (2014 Március 29)

prémsap*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 29)

tortada*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

műalko*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

gép*író*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

íróasz*tal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 30)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

mikor*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

ra*dír*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 30)

rituevu írta:


> mikor*ra*


radír*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 30)

gépko*csi*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Március 30)

csiniba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

baráz*da*


----------



## ratalics (2014 Március 30)

dalospacsirta


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

tarantel*la*


----------



## ratalics (2014 Március 30)

lakáscse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

reze*da*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

rabtar*tó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

Tóal*más*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

más*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## ratalics (2014 Március 30)

riadó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 30)

lo*vag*


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 30)

vag*dalt*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

tornando írta:


> lo*vag*


vagdalt*hús* // "dalt"-al lehetetlen folytatni


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

hústor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

találko*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

zónapörköl*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

tetsze*tős*


----------



## suryary (2014 Március 31)

_tőser_*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## suryary (2014 Március 31)

_szög_*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

vastag*bél*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 31)

balcsavarodá*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

súgó*lyuk*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 31)

lyukfú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

róma*i*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 31)

imbusz*kulcs*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

kulcsszerep*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 31)

lőál*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

lás*sad*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 1)

Sad*dam* (Huszein)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

Dambal*la* (botja - Leslie L. Lawrence)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 1)

la*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 1)

lo*bog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

bog*rács*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 1)

rács*polc*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

polcrend*szer*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 1)

szertor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

na*hát*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 1)

hátas*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 1)

rituevu írta:


> na*hát*


hát*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 1)

termé*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 2)

kelen*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

gyerek*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 2)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

rokonlátoga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 2)

Tó*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

Ni*ki*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

kimuta*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

táska*fül*


----------



## battuta (2014 Április 2)

fülvá*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

jóko*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 2)

rakod*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

takti*ka*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

kaka*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

óriá*si*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 3)

sí*el *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

ellenzé*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 3)

kiva*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

gyilokma*dár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 3)

dárdahordo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

zoko*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 3)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

rémüle*tes*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

testü*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

léte*lem*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

Lem*nos *(görög sziget)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

Nos*pa* (gyógyszer)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 3)

pago*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 3)

dago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

út*test*


----------



## schoenerfernsehen (2014 Április 3)

testvérpár


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

rizikófaktor


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 3)

torpe*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

dobozte*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 3)

tőszám*név *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

név*nap*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 3)

nappa*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

lihe*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 4)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Április 4)

vete*rán*


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

rántott*hal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 4)

hal*vány*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

ván*kos*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 4)

kos*bor




*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

borkósto*ló* // szép ez a kosbor


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 4)

ló*rum* (kártyajáték)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

rumnap*ló*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

számtanó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 4)

ra*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

kattogta*tó*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

derme*dő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

dő*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

lestyán*tő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

tőzegmo*ha *// bocsi! inkább másra javítottam...


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

Írj egy olyan szót, ami "dat"-szótaggal kezdődik. Mert én nem találok. A saját szavadhoz kellene valami ragot rakni, akkor tovább lehetne menni.


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 4)

jsavage72 írta:


> tőzegmo*ha *


határ*kő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 4)

kő*só*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

sózó*kád*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 4)

kádrá*csa *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

csapóaj*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 5)

tófené*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

ken*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

dőlőbó*ja *


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 5)

javas*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 5)

Nava*hó *(indián törzs)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

homo*rú *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 5)

ru*ta *
Növénynemzetség


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 5)

Tabu*la* ( rasa,ismeretelméleti tézis)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

lakat*kulcs*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

kulcsra*kész *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

készségfejlesz*tő*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 5)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

késéle*ző*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

zö*rög *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

rögtöníté*lő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

lőréssze*rű *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

rühes*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 5)

reakci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

lyuktágí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 5)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

zse*lé*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 5)

lépéshátrány*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

babarózsa*szín*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 5)

cdurmol írta:


> lépéshátrány*ban*


babarózsaszín nem stimmel
bandá*ban*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 5)

ban*tu*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 5)

tudományo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

tudományosan // egy "s"

Sán*dor*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 5)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

boltozat*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 5)

ravasz*di *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

diadém*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

ratifikálta*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 6)

gép*kar*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

karhata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 6)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

bosto*ni*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

niko*tin*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 6)

tincse*id*


----------



## crystalmoon (2014 Április 6)

ide*gen*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

generá*tor*


----------



## crystalmoon (2014 Április 6)

tortú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

rimánkodás*sal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

Olyan szót kellene írni, ami aztán folytatható. A "dás"-sal nem lehet. 
Lehetne mondjuk "rimánkodással"


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

rituevu írta:


> Olyan szót kellene írni, ami aztán folytatható. A "dás"-sal nem lehet.
> Lehetne mondjuk "rimánkodással"


Szia rituevu! Igazad van, mert én sem tudok egy szót sem "dás" -sal. Módosítottam a javaslatod szerint.
Üdv. M.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

Rakó Józsefné írta:


> rimánkodás*sal*


Sal*ma (*Hayek - színésznő)


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 6)

mace*dón *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

donga*láb*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

lábdobogá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Április 6)

lófarokfrizu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

raké*ta*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

takarékbetétköny*vek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

vek*ni*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 6)

nik*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

kellemetlenked*ve*


----------



## wyzaru (2014 Április 6)

vezekel


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

keltege*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 7)

tő*ke*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 7)

kerepe*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

lőál*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 7)

lássá*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

tok*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 7)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 7)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

rétestész*ta*


----------



## verony 60 (2014 Április 7)

tano*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 7)

dato*lya (Ly-J)*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 7)

Yamaha nem jó (LY>J)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

jacaran*da* (fafajta)


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 7)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 7)

ka*var*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 7)

varró*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

tüzérü*teg*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 7)

tegzes*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

kere*vet*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 7)

vethetet*len*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 7)

lendülete*sen*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 8)

sende*rít*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

rit*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 8)

kaba*la *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

la*pát*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 8)

pat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

ko*lonc*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 8)

loc*nak*(A _lonc_-fajok kúszó cserjefélék, amelyek az északi félgömbön honosak.)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

Nak*on* ( egy D.magyarországi falu)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 8)

kon*túr*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

tur*bán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

bánkó*dó*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 8)

dorombol*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 9)

tokká*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

takarí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 9)

tóépíté*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

szekrény*sor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 9)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

törölgetőru*ha*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

hahotáz*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

Tak*la* (Makán - sivatag)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 9)

la*kat*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

langalé*ta*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

talajmun*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

kato*na*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

nadály*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

táska*fül*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

fülkeforrada*lom*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 9)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 10)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

katakliz*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 10)

majá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

lis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 10)

ta*bán* (külvárosi rész,műhelyek)


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 10)

Bánhorvá*ti* 
község/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

titok*ban*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 10)

Ban*dó* (András)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

dologi*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 10)

dőreség*gel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

gel*ler*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

rituevu írta:


> gel*ler*


A ler vég senkinek nem tetszik
Ler*ből* (_Ler_ település Norvégia)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

A "gel" szótaggal szinte nincs semmilyen szó. A "geller" szót sem lehet értelmesen ragozni.

bölcső*de*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Április 11)

demotivá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

rituevu írta:


> A "gel" szótaggal szinte nincs semmilyen szó. A "geller" szót sem lehet értelmesen ragozni.
> 
> demotivá*ló*


Semmi baj így jött ki


> demotivá*ló*


lózun*gom*


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 11)

gombaszakér*tő*


----------



## MneKata (2014 Április 11)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

ha*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

tár*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

háztar*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 11)

tás*kás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

kas*pó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 11)

póni*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

lovasko*csi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

csikar*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

Niko*la* (Tesla)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 11)

la*káj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

kajta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

tódít*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

hatla*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 12)

postás*tól*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

tol*ték* (dél-amerikai indián)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

karam*bol*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

Bolvá*ri* (családnév)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

rizot*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

tó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 12)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

ton*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 12)

halvá*nyul*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

nyúlci*pő*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 12)

pő*csik* 

zömök termetű légy/


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

csiklando*zó*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 12)

zóná*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

zoko*gó*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 12)

gólyakali*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

fada*rab*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

rabtartó*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

ide*ig*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

igrafix*ből* (segédanyag)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

bölcsőde*i *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

i*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

kontak*tus*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 12)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 12)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

geren*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 12)

dacossá*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

gálaru*ha*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 12)

hadakozás*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

bakaruhá*ban* / akár nagybetűvel is írhattam volna


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

bandavezér


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 12)

zerge*bak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

bak*hát*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

hátizom


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

zom*bi*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

bizalom


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Április 13)

lom*ha *(lassú)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

harag*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

raga*dók*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

dokko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

lo*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

hol*lét*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 13)

létra*fok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 13)

magaslat


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

lat*rok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 13)

rokkan*tak *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

Taktaharká*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 13)

rókafo*gó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

golyó


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

jó*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

korha*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

Canada*Hun*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 13)

huncu*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

tokter*més*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 14)

mészkő*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

fal*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 14)

kamu*párt*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

pártpreferenci*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 14)

arany*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

ba*tár* (szállítóeszköz)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 14)

tárkonye*cet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

cet*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 14)

halkuló*an*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

angoló*ra*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

ratifi*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

kálvári*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 14)

abo*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

nyitni*kék*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

törés*kár*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

kárfelmé*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

résbefú*vó*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

voká*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

lis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 14)

tarac*kos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 15)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

számsze*rű*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

rü*gyes*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 15)

GyESkalkulá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

tor*kos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

Kós*nak *(Kós Károly)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

ko*rom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

romlot*tak*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

takti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

katama*rán*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

rándulá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

nüansz*nyi *(apró)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

nyilatko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

nyitá*si*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 15)

Két feladat, egy megoldás.



rituevu írta:


> nyilatko*zó*


zooló*gus



tornando írta:



nyitási

Kattints a kibontásához...

*
sinoló*gus*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

si*ma//*zónai*dő//*gusz*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

ma*gyar*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 15)

gyar*lók*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

Lókpusz*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 15)

tornando írta:


> gyar*lók*


lok*ni
*
ló-kö-tő nem jó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

Én is erre jutottam, azért írtam a Lókpuszta szót.

Ni*ki* (Lauda)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

kine*vet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

vetkőzőmű*vész *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

vésztörvény*szék*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Április 15)

székmas*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

Nico*le*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 16)

lea*láz *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

KószA74 írta:


> székmas*ni*


Jelentése tőled?


icusss írta:


> lea*láz *


lázmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

ru*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

mosha*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 16)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

csapat*tag*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

taglal*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

Ni*ke* (márka)


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

kere*vet* (török eredetűpihenőbútor)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

zömök*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

re*kesz*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 16)

kesztyű*gyár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

gyártó*sor*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 16)

sorkato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

napozó*hely*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 16)

helyreállí*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

táska*csat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

csatta*nó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

Nóbik*é* (osztálytársam neve)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

kérege*tő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 16)

törésvona*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

lakta*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 16)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

áspiskí*gyó *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

gyo*mor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

morzejelek*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 16)

kelle*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

törés*kár*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 16)

kárfelmé*rő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 16)

ruháza*ti *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

ti*por*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

porko*láb* (városi Őr)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

lábgom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

Baha*ma*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 17)

macel*lum* 

húspiac/


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 17)

magyar
maki
macsó
mai
marék
mama
manuálterápia

lum*pol*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

pol*ka*


----------



## icusss (2014 Április 17)

kaba*la 
*
matek
maradi
manó
marabu
masiniszta
marékszám
magában
stb.............//


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

lakásab*lak*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

lakmároz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

ní*vó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 17)

vonakod*va *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

vagabun*dus* (csavargó)


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 17)

dúsgazda*gon *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

gondű*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

rög*tön*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 17)

tönköly*ből*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

böllér*ek*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 17)

reklámze*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

nevesí*tő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

tőser*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

lőportar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

toló*lap*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

torta*dísz*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 17)

díszszázad*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

dalver*seny*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

senyvesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

töpörtyű*krém*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 17)

krémfa*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

gyilokma*dár *


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

dárdavi*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

inggal*lér*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 18)

Lerta*zin* (http://www.hazipatika.com/gyogyszerkereso/termek/lertazin_5_mg_filmtabletta/51668)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

szin*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

tevege*lek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

szat*tyán*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 18)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

bútorda*rab*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

rab*ló* (világ)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

ló*kút *


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

kut*ter* (hajótípus)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 18)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

ti*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 18)

tok*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

Lász*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 18)

lo*bog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

bog*rács*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 18)

rácshá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

lopako*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 19)

dózi*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

sokfé*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 19)

levo*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

nás*fa* (függő ékszer)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 19)

faluros*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

szaporítóa*nyag*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 19)

nyaggat*ja*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 19)

jajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 19)

Róber*té*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

tévedhetet*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 19)

Len*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

kelte*get*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 19)

get*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

toho*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 19)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

lo*hol*


----------



## tornando (2014 Április 20)

Hollan*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

digitá*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 20)

Listeri*ne*
(https://www.google.hu/)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

nevette*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 20)

tőszám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

név*utó*


----------



## Sacy97 (2014 Április 20)

utó*kor*


----------



## darabo (2014 Április 20)

kor*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

mostaná*ban*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 20)

_bandi*ta*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

taka*ros*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 20)

_ros*ta*_


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 21)

tapintato*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

san*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 21)

dago*nya*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 21)

_nyaló*ka*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

karamell


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 21)

_melltartó _


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

suryary írta:


> _melles*leg*_


Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 21)

rituevu írta:


> Nem jó a tagolásod!


tévedni emberi dolog...javítva....


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 21)

_lópa*ta*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

takaré*kos*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 21)

_kos*bor*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

bor*kő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 21)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

takarít


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

rit*ka*


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

ka*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

porko*láb*


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

lábik*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 21)

műbal*hé*


----------



## Szisssz86 (2014 Április 21)

héz*ag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

zagy*va*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Április 22)

vará*zsol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

zsol*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 22)

tárkon*nyal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

nyal*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 22)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

régisé*gek*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 23)

_gek*kó*_


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 23)

kó*fic*
(http://wikiszotar.hu/wiki/magyar_ertelmezo_szotar/Kófic)


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 23)

_fickós*sá*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

sá*tor*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 23)

_tor*más*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

mássá*ga*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 23)

_gazol*ni*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 23)

takarít*va*


----------



## Szisssz86 (2014 Április 23)

vakolat


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 23)

latrok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

kalmárszelle*mű*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

műve*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

sere*gek*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

gekkófé*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

lékhorgászat


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

Szatmárcse*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

keze*lő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

lőszerko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

csil*lag*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

lagú*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

napozó*hely*


----------



## Szisssz86 (2014 Április 24)

helyijárat


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 24)

helytele*nít*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

nitro*gén*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 25)

géndiagnoszti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

katapul*tál*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 25)

tál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

karamellcu*kor*


----------



## ratalics (2014 Április 26)

korösszeté*tel*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Április 27)

telhetet*len *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 27)

lenolaj*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

raké*ta*


----------



## Szisssz86 (2014 Április 28)

tapad*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

dászkál*ra */ falusi kántortanító


----------



## Szisssz86 (2014 Április 28)

rande*vú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

Szisssz86 írta:


> rande*vú*


Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 28)

rituevu írta:


> dászkál*ra */ falusi kántortanító


ragyo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 28)

Rókaru*di *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

dia*dal*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

dalma*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

taka*ros*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

tapo*só*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

dohányzacs*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

ko*rom*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

rom*kert*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

kertbará*tok*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

tok*hal
*


----------



## suryary (2014 Április 29)

_halma*zok*_


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

zok*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

szó*tag*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Április 29)

tag*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

riada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

lom*pos*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

postalá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

dara*bok*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Április 29)

bokré*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

ta*pír*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 30)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

kor*társ*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 30)

társta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

lankad*tan*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 1)

tanmese*író*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

ro*kon*


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

kon*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

tár*kony*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 1)

konyhatün*dér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

dérba*bér* (japán örökzöld cserje)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 1)

bérfize*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

tökélet*len*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 2)

len*cse*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 2)

Csevi*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 2)

ce*leb*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 2)

cdurmol írta:


> Csevi*ce*


ceremóni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 2)

akarate*rő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 3)

röhögő*görcs*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

görcsol*dó*


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

rabosí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 3)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

tirami*su*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 3)

sugara*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

iker*pár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 4)

pár*baj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

bajno*kot*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 4)

kotlós*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 4)

tónu*sos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

sós*ka*


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 4)

ka*var*


----------



## Mile (2014 Május 4)

vargabé*les*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 4)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 4)

szögfele*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

zö*rög*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 4)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

zö*rög*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 5)

rög*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

bí*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 5)

Rókus*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

siránko*zó*


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 5)

_zó*na*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

napo*zó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 5)

zóná*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

javas*lom*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 5)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 5)

bikarbo*nát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

nát*ha*


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 5)

hata*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 5)

lom*tár*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 5)

tár*csa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 6)

csalár*dok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 6)

dokko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

lópa*ta*


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 6)

_taliz*mán*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

mángor*ló*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 6)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

bálterem*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 6)

rekont*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

raké*ta*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 6)

takaré*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

kos*bor*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 6)

bor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

sógorok*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 6)

radíroz*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

na*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 7)

posványos*sá*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

sátortá*bor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 7)

bor*kén*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

kén*sav*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 7)

savma*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

Ráska*i* (Lea - kódexmásoló)


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 7)

_ivaré*rés*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

résfolyó*ka*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 7)

kaka*du*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

du*haj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 7)

haj*dan*


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 7)

_dan*dár*_


----------



## kissgitta90 (2014 Május 7)

dárda


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

dalár*da*


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 7)

_dacol*va*_


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

Vati*kán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

kán*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

tortasze*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

létkérdés*re*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

rebarbaramár*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

kabarétré*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

fala*kat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

kattint*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

gát*őr*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

dé*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 7)

limoná*dé*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 7)

dédelge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

törökszeg*fű*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Május 7)

fűszok*nya*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 7)

nyavaly*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 8)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

ka*lap*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

taka*ros*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

rosto*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

kolbá*szol *


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

szolgabí*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

ro*kon*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

kontinentá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

lis*ta*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 8)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

robo*tol*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 9)

tolvaj*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

las*sú*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 9)

súrolóke*fe*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

felejthe*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 12)

tőszám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

névu*tó*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Május 14)

Tó*fej*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 14)

fejtám*la*


----------



## suryary (2014 Május 15)

_lagú*na*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

napo*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 15)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

li*la*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 15)

labirin*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 19)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

lege*lő*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Május 19)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

pormentesí*tő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

tőkekivi*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

tel*ve*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Május 19)

vetélked*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

vereke*dő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

döcög*tek*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 19)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

kato*na*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 20)

nai*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

vakaró*zó *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 20)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

zize*gő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 20)

gőzosz*lop*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

lopha*tó* // oolong nem jó a tagolásod


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 20)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

derme*dő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 21)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

reme*gő*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Május 22)

gő*te *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

terem*tő*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 22)

tőke*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

vas*tag*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 22)

tagfelvé*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

teljesíthe*tő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

keréktár*csa*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 23)

csalafin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## szilva37 (2014 Május 23)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

gazo*ló*


----------



## szilva37 (2014 Május 23)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

javaslat*ra*


----------



## szilva37 (2014 Május 23)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## szilva37 (2014 Május 23)

kollégi*um*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

umbul*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

vaka*rék*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

réklisza*lag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

lag*zi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

ziherejsz*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

türelemjáték*ra*


----------



## dudvajzler (2014 Május 24)

rituevu írta:


> türelemjáték*ra*


ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

tó*part*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

partraszállá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

sakálta*nya*


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 25)

nya*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 25)

póri*as*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Május 25)

vízön*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 25)

tőhaj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

táskaíró*gép *


----------



## icusss (2014 Május 26)

gépo*laj *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 26)

Laj*ka* (kutya)


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 26)

karikíro*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 26)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 26)

toro*kon* (tor)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 26)

koncertmes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 26)

terve*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 26)

tornando írta:


> terve*ző*


zö*rög*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 26)

rögtöníté*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 27)

lő*tér*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 27)

térze*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 27)

nevezetes


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 27)

testüle*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 27)

ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 27)

tokkészí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 27)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 27)

nyakam*ba*


----------



## christa.kk (2014 Május 27)

babér


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

bértö*meg*


----------



## christa.kk (2014 Május 28)

megszület*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

Ni*ki*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 28)

kifes*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

törölgetőru*ha *


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 28)

hado*va* (politikusi kommentár)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

vakaró*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 28)

szóme*nés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 29)

nesz*tor*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Május 29)

torkocs*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 30)

kaka*du*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 30)

dugóhú*zó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 30)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Május 30)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 30)

Canada*Hun*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 31)

hun*nan*?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

nan*du*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 31)

Duba*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

irodalomó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 31)

Raka*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

Maz*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Május 31)

dalol*nak*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

Nak*sol* //~ oldat és spray bőr felszínes sérüléseire, pl. égésre, mint Írix


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

szol*ga*


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

gatyapoliti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 1)

kanalas*gém*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

gémbere*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 1)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 1)

tárkonye*cet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

cet*hal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 1)

halványsár*ga *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

galandfé*reg*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 1)

reggelizte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

tömörí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 1)

tőke*rész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

részvénytö*meg*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

megbá*mul*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

múlhatatla*nul*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 2)

nulladi*kon*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 2)

kondíci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

ózonré*teg*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 2)

tégla*jegy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

jegykeze*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 3)

lő*het*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

hetvenke*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 3)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

lődör*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 3)

gő*gös*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

gös*ser*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

serkentő*szer*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

szertor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

tét*re *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

telekha*tár*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

társadal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

mi*kor*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

korbonc*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

tan*könyv*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

könyvbará*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

tok*kal* (_-vonóval_)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

kallantyú*ra*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

rava*tal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

tallóz*ni*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

muskátlibuj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

kabalafigura


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

taxió*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

név*adó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

dologta*lan*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

langusz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

ta*pír*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

pírka*dat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

Dat*sun*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 4)

szundíta*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

nyakrava*ló*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

lóhe*re*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 4)

reti*kül*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 4)

külho*ni*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

nikotinmen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

testüle*ti *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

tila*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 4)

tárcael*nök*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

nők*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

kel*lő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

por*zsák*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

zsákru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

hacacá*ré*


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

révede*zés*


----------



## csoroszlya (2014 Június 5)

RÉszé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

csoroszlya írta:


> RÉszé*re*


Az előző hozzászóló szavának utolsó szótagjával kell kezdődnie a szavadnak.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

Anitiger írta:


> révede*zés*


A "zés"-sel nem lehet folytatni a szavat. Legalább egy ragot rakj ilyenkor hozzá. 
"révedezésre"

retek*szár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 5)

szárvá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Zsu-001 (2014 Június 5)

bati*kol*


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

kolóniá*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 5)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## csoroszlya (2014 Június 5)

rózsaszál


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

szálirányo*san*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 5)

san*da*


----------



## csoroszlya (2014 Június 5)

dado*gó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 5)

gonoszko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

dobo*ló*


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

számbavé*tel*


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

teljesí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

Tés*re*


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

rebegtet*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

vereke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 5)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

tör*pe*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 5)

perecá*rus *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

rus*nya*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 5)

nyaraló*ház*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 5)

házmeste*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

rek*lám*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 6)

lám*pás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

pásté*tom*


----------



## Viorica Mirror (2014 Június 6)

tom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

bol*ha*


----------



## Viorica Mirror (2014 Június 6)

ha*lad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

Viorica Mirror írta:


> ha*lad*


Csak olyan feladványt adjál, amit te is tudsz folytatni. A "lad"-dal nincs olyan szó. Ilyen esetben egy ragot kell hozzátenni: "haladva'"

vaka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

róka


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

ka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

rózsatövis


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

visszavá*gó*


----------



## villamyssy (2014 Június 6)

gó*lem*


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

lemezborí*tó*


----------



## villamyssy (2014 Június 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

garan*tál*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 6)

tál*ca*


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

Cana*da*


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 6)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## kikus2003 (2014 Június 6)

*tó*ga


----------



## Viorica Mirror (2014 Június 6)

gali*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 6)

ba*rom*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

rom*bol*


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

bol*dog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

Igori! Legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá, hogy lehessen folytatni. Mondjuk: bol-do-gok-ra. Mindig olyan szót írjál, amit aztán te is tudnál folytatni.

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

rituevu írta:


> Igori! Legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá, hogy lehessen folytatni. Mondjuk: bol-do-gok-ra. Mindig olyan szót írjál, amit aztán te is tudnál folytatni.
> 
> rakétahajtó*mű*


mű*vész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

vészhelyzet*re*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

telep*hely*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

helyzetjelentés*ből*


----------



## Christina83 (2014 Június 6)

bőlcsö*de*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

dere*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

kas*pó*


----------



## mana03 (2014 Június 6)

póréhagy*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

magya*ráz*


----------



## drea27 (2014 Június 6)

ràznak


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

n(y)ak*lánc*


----------



## Zsuzsa275 (2014 Június 6)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

részle*tes*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

tes*tes*


----------



## Zsuzsa275 (2014 Június 6)

testüle*ti*


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 6)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Zsuzsa275 (2014 Június 6)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 6)

karalá*bé*


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 7)

bé*get*


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 7)

get*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

tó*part*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 7)

parttalan


----------



## rocklady (2014 Június 7)

lan*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

Kadha*fi *// olyan szót válasszatok, aminek az utolsó szótagjával ti is tudnátok folytatni


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 7)

fitos*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 7)

tatarozás*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

korha*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 7)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 7)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

napo*zó* (ilyen esetben valami ragot kell hozzárakni, mert a "na"-val nem sok lehetőség van. Csak olyan szót írjál, amit te is tudnál folytatni)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 7)

zó*nás*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 7)

nász*út*


----------



## Ramóna21 (2014 Június 7)

útszak*asz*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 7)

aszt*ma*


----------



## Ramóna21 (2014 Június 7)

margar*in*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 7)

indí*ték*


----------



## Ramóna21 (2014 Június 7)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 7)

lóbalzs*am*


----------



## Ramóna21 (2014 Június 7)

amő*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 8)

Kicsit-nagyon nem értik a beesett játékosok


EBenett írta:


> lóbalzs*am*


helyett: ló-bal-zsam


Ramóna21 írta:


> útszak*asz*


Az utolsó még nem rontott: út- sza-kasz
válasz:
kasz*kád *(kapcsolás)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

kádfür*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 8)

dőlés*nél*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

nélkülö*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 8)

zö*mök* (ö>ő)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

mögöt*te* (akárhogy erőlködtem, "mök"-kel nem tudtam szavat írni)


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 8)

termesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

Newser írta:


> termesz*tő*


Nem jó a tagolásod: "te" ...., a tiéd pedig "ter"


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 8)

igazad van 


rituevu írta:


> Nem jó a tagolásod: "te" ...., a tiéd pedig "ter"


teme*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 8)

rituevu írta:


> mögöt*te* (akárhogy erőlködtem, "mök"-kel nem tudtam szavat írni)


Bocs a "zö-mök"ért
*Mök(Magyar Ökológiai központ)
megoldás: MÖK-től*
mostani folytatás:
nyaka*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

sokko*ló* // azt gondolom, hogy rövidítéseket nem illendő használni - egyrészt mert más nem tudhatja, hogy mi az, másrészt nem lehet szótagként használni - szerintem


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 8)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

szám*tan*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 8)

tan*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 8)

tö*köl*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

Na, ez most hogy jött ide ?


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 8)

költemé*nyek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 8)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

ce*leb*


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 8)

lebbencs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

A "bencs" végződéssel nem lehet mit kezdeni. Mindig olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Például: lebbencs*re. *

reme*kel*


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 8)

kelbimbó (ez megfelel?)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

borogatás*ra* // így egészen kiváló


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 8)

ragasztó (az előzőt "bó"-val kellet volna írnod  )


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

A hosszú és rövid betűk között megengedett a váltás! Tehát nem kell ilyen esetben különbséget tenni bó és bo között. 

tó*part*


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 8)

parttalan


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

lanka*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

dominó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

nóga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

tófelüle*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

tengő*dik*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

dik*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

tál*ka*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

fala*kat*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

lan*dol*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

dolo*mit*


----------



## ebizsini (2014 Június 9)

mitológia


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

amalgám


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

gam*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 9)

madagaszká*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 9)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

milánó*i*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

iguá*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

napozta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

Navaro*ne *(Navarone ágyúi)


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

tollfosz*tó*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

roller


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

bara53 írta:


> tollfosz*tó*


tó*part*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

partta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

langyosí*tó*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

totojá*zik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

zikku*rat*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 9)

rat*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

panda8915 írta:


> tanulé*kony*


Nem jó a szótagolásod!


----------



## panda8915 (2014 Június 9)

tanköte*les*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

tóvidék*re*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

rezsiszélhámos*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

ribiszkebo*kor *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

korha*tár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

társze*kér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

kérlelhetet*len*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

lencér*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

bara53 írta:


> napke*let*


Nem jó a tagolásod!! na ...


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 9)

Napóleon


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

_ON*CSA* (Országos Nép- és Családvédelmi Alap)


 
_


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 9)

csaló*ka *


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

kalapo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

lige*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

tornando írta:


> _ON*CSA* (Országos Nép- és Családvédelmi Alap)
> Csatolás megtekintése 1214228 _


A nagyszüleim laktak ilyen házban! Aztán a szüleimmel mi is ott laktunk. Ugyan már régen nem lakok ott, de néha-néha visszalátogatok. Még mindig megvannak ezek a házak, úgy hívják, hogy Oncsa-telep.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Viorica Mirror (2014 Június 10)

kellé*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 10)

kes*keny*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 10)

kendőz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 10)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 10)

tapiz*ni*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 11)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

Tintoret*to* (festő)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 11)

toho*nya *(lusta semmirekellő,tunya)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 11)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

láb*rács*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 11)

rácsálla*pot*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

potro*ha*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

haszonta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

lan*dol*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 11)

dolgo*zat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

EBenett! Írj légy szíves egy szót, ami "zat" szótaggal kezdődik. Csak olyant írjál, amit te is tudsz folytatni. Ha olyan szavat találsz, akkor legalább egy ragot tegyél utána. Például: "dol-go-zat-*ra*"

raké*ta*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 11)

rituevu írta:


> EBenett! Írj légy szíves egy szót, ami "zat" szótaggal kezdődik. Csak olyant írjál, amit te is tudsz folytatni. Ha olyan szavat találsz, akkor legalább egy ragot tegyél utána. Például: "dol-go-zat-*ra*"
> 
> raké*ta*



Bocs! Erre nem figyeltem! Remélem nem lesz több hiba!

talál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

kalando*zó* // szerintem sem!


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 11)

zó*na*


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 11)

Nairo*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

bizalmat*lan*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

langusz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

talála*ti*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

tiniko*rú*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

rúna*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

kőzetda*rab*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

rablóhadjá*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

rattanbú*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

tortakari*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

kalózha*jó*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

jóbará*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

tokhalfé*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

lékhorgásza*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 11)

tokhu*zat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

A "zat"-tal mit lehet kezdeni ?


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 11)

atmoszfé*ra // *kezeljük rugalmasan


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

ragadozó*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 11)

halik*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 11)

térhatá*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

su*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 11)

bari*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

Kazincbarci*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

A szótagok kötöttek de van a kettős-betű csere engedmények


rituevu írta:


> A "zat"-tal mit lehet kezdeni ?


szattyán*ból*


oolong írta:


> Kazincbarci*ka*


kata*pult*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

pultmagasság*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

ramadán*kor* (iszlám holdnaptár 9. hónapja)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

korösszeté*tel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

telve


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

repülő*gép*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

géppus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

kara*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

telek*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

ár*pa*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 12)

parit*tya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

takarópony*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

vadász*ház*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 12)

házava*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

to*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

vuduba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

bati*kol*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

kolbász*rúd*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

rúd*tánc*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 12)

tánccipel*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

lő*tér*


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

tér*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

kőtö*rő*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 12)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 12)

dó*zse *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

zse*lé*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 12)

légi*es*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

es*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 12)

ti*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

tántorog*va*


----------



## Lonczyka (2014 Június 12)

rituevu írta:


> tántorog*va*


vad*kan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

kan*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 13)

nada*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

pi*ros*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

Nem volt jó


rituevu írta:


> tántorog*va*


vala*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

kórese*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

kala*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

postarab*lók*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

lok*ma* (török fánk)


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

mala*bi* (keleti édesség... személyes kedvenc  )


----------



## HAdrika (2014 Június 13)

bicik*li*


----------



## Viorica Mirror (2014 Június 13)

li*ba*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

barom*fi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

Fias*tyúk*


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

tyúk*szem*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

szemöldök*re*


----------



## HAdrika (2014 Június 13)

repü*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 13)

HAdrika írta:


> repülő


jelölés?
Lő*lap*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 13)

laptop


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 13)

top*pant*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

pántli*ka*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 13)

karan*tén*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

Ajuda67 írta:


> karan*tén*


Ajuda! Csak mindig olyant adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Ha tudsz "tén"-nel kezdődő szavat, légy szíves osszad meg velem. 
Helyette:

tény*leg*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 13)

(pl. ténsasszony) de rendben.

legá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

lis*ta* - mivel tén volt a végződés, a ténsasszony szótagolása: *téns*-asz-szony


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 13)

talál*ka*

rendben, további kellemeset itt.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

kara*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 14)

Ajuda67 írta:


> (pl. ténsasszony) de rendben.
> 
> legá*lis*





Ajuda67 írta:


> rendben, további kellemeset itt.


 kell tudni
téns-asz-szony egyáltalán nem jó


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 14)

rituevu írta:


> kara*te*


te*le* (a hócipőm)


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 14)

lehetet*len*

Igen, nem jó, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. Kibeszéltük, megértettem, vettem, vágtam.


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 14)

Ajuda67 írta:


> lehetet*len*
> 
> Igen, nem jó, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. Kibeszéltük, megértettem, vettem, vágtam.


len*ge*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 14)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 14)

cece*légy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

légyö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 14)

lököt*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 14)

jó*ság*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 14)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 14)

városla*kó*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 14)

kó*kad*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 14)

kadmiu*mos*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 14)

Umber*to*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

kadmiu*mos –> *mosdat*lan*


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 15)

lankadat*lan*
(sorry)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

lanka*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

Ajuda67 írta:


> lankadat*lan*
> (sorry)


A sorry nem a lankadatlan szómagyarázata ugye?
langusz*ta *(rákfajta)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

tornando írta:


> A sorry nem a lankadatlan szómagyarázata ugye?
> langusz*ta *(rákfajta)


Azt hiszem, hogy lemaradtál.


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

rituevu írta:


> lanka*dó*


Dó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 15)

ramazú*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 15)

rituevu írta:


> rokkantko*csi*


ezt hogyan sikerült?


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

sivecste írta:


> ezt hogyan sikerült?


Úgy hogy a módosító gombot nem ismeri
ramazú*ri*
rivá*lis*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 15)

listaveze*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

keltető*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

gépko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

csi*be*


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

becstel*en *helyett

betegápo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

rituevu írta:


> csi*be*


becs-te-len nem jó
be-csü-le-*te* az jó mert szótaghelyes


----------



## sivecste (2014 Június 15)

wpeet írta:


> becstel*en *helyett
> betegápo*ló*


lóte*tű*


tornando írta:


> becs-te-len nem jó
> be-csü-le-*te* az jó mert szótaghelyes


te*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

tűzérfigye*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

lököt*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

tenger*víz*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

vízválasztó*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

korcsolyapá*lya*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 15)

jani*csár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

csárdáso*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

Katman*du*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 15)

du*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

darab*ár*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 15)

árad*ás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

dász*kál*(kántortanító)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

kalligráfi*a* (szépírás)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

ata*mán* (katonai rangféle elöljáró a kozákoknál)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

mángor*ló* (régi vasaló)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

lópiku*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 16)

lapo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

zoko*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 16)

Gó*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

lember*gi* (ukrán város)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

Giocon*da*( Mona Lisa)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

daga*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

tér*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

kőzúza*lék*


----------



## fekci (2014 Június 16)

lék*vágó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

gorom*ba*


----------



## fekci (2014 Június 16)

ba*lek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

lek*tor*


----------



## ani515 (2014 Június 16)

torko*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

lát*tat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

tatfedélze*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

tengerfenék*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

rekont*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 16)

raport*ra*


----------



## ani515 (2014 Június 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

tavaszvá*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 16)

rózsabimbó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

boroshor*dó*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

rago*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

zászlóvi*vő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 17)

vőfé*lyé (jé)
*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

Jéke*ly (*Jéke*li, *Zoltán költő*)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

liba*toll*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

tollas*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

Nem jó a tagolásod: tol - las - bál, mondjuk: toll-tar-tó


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

rituevu írta:


> Nem jó a tagolásod: tol - las - bál, mondjuk: toll-tar-tó



Igaz, a tolltar*tó* tökéletes


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

Time*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

autómen*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 17)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

Datsun*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

rakétá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

vallatószo*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

barát*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

nőpár*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 17)

tiket*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

(tiket-ten, vagy ti - ketten! - csak szójáték)

tenge*ri*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 17)

rimánkodik


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

diktafon*ba*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 17)

babakocsi


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

csipő*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

re*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

Kató*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 18)

kalapkari*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

maket*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

dögönyöz*het*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

hetvenke*dő*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 18)

dödöle


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

leveze*tő*


----------



## Funnyta (2014 Június 18)

tőzegáfonya


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Funnyta (2014 Június 18)

lóver*seny*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

senyve*dő*


----------



## fekci (2014 Június 18)

dőre*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

fekci írta:


> dőre*ség*


És mondd fekci, milyen szavat tudsz kezdeni "ség"-gel. Mindig olyant adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Ha mást nem, akkor tegyél utána valamilyen ragot. Mondjuk jelen esetben: dőreség*re*

reme*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

fekci írta:


> dőre*ség*


seg*gel *seg*no *amúgy igazad van olyat írjon amit tudna folytatni
reme*kel*
kel*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

A "seggel" szót már csak a jó ízlés miatt sem akartam leírni.

nevet*ve*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 18)

rituevu írta:


> A "seggel" szót már csak a jó ízlés miatt sem akartam leírni.
> 
> nevet*ve*


 Jó ízlés talán tedd zárójelbe(popo,popika, valagacska,ülep)mégis leírtad
vede*lős* (lösz)


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

lőszerko*csi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 19)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

sószó*ró*


----------



## yjrb (2014 Június 19)

róka*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

bőrkiütés*re*


----------



## yjrb (2014 Június 19)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

gyárkémény*re*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

realis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

találko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 19)

folzsike írta:


> lőszerko*csi*


Ez ott nem volt jó
vede*lős* (lösz)


> találko*zó*


Zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

na*hát*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 19)

hátrán*nyal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

nyal*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 19)

ka*var*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

var*jú*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

Julian*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

maradék*kal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 19)

folzsike írta:


> Julian*na*


Nata*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Június 19)

nihilis*ta* (Az az ember aki sem a társadalmi értékekben, sem a törvényekben, sem a lét értelmében nem hisz.)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Június 19)

szókimon*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 20)

dologta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 20)

langyos*nak* (nyak,nák)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

nyak*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

ta*lán*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 21)

lánco*kon*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

konver*tál* (más rendszerbe átvált)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

marci1110 írta:


> tál*lal*


És mondd, milyen szót lehetne írni "lal"-lal, vagy "lál"-lal. Ilyenkor legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá!
Például:

tál - *ka*

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

tógavisele*te*


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 21)

rituevu írta:


> És mondd, milyen szót lehetne írni "lal"-lal, vagy "lál"-lal. Ilyenkor legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá!
> Például:
> 
> tál - *ka*
> ...


 
Például Lala- lázik de igazad van és töröltem.


----------



## icusss (2014 Június 21)

tógavisele*te//*

teacser*je*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 21)

je*les*


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 21)

leselkedő


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

Brumimedve írta:


> je*les*


les*re
marci1110: le-sel-ke-dő nem jó és a la-la-lá-zik sem "lal"-al kezdődik *


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 21)

reme*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

tegeződ*ni*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 21)

nikotinmérgezés*ben*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

Ben*kő* (Péter)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

kőzetbányászok*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

ramadánlátogatók*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

ravatalo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 21)

szókira*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

kopor*só*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

nyava*lya *


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

Jaka*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

bételdi*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

ló*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

túsztárgya*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 22)

lószerszámkészí*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

ruga*nyos*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 22)

nyos*sal* (kezdődő)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

szalmiák*szesz*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

cdurmol írta:


> nyos*sal* (kezdődő)


nos*pa *(gyógyszer)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

madagaszk*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

kárfelvé*tel*


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Telhetet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

leno*laj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

laj*bi* (mellényszerű ruhadarab)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

bí*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

róka*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

lábtem*pó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 22)

pó*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 22)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

róma*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

Ibi*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

zaka*tol*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 23)

tologa*tó*


----------



## ludovika63 (2014 Június 23)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

gabona*szem*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 23)

szemfényvesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

tömörö*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

_Dömör_-ka*pu *(Mecsekben)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

puritaniz*mus*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 23)

mus*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

tár*csa*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 23)

csap*ágy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

rózsa*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

vízpró*ba *


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 23)

barát*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 23)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 23)

zőrgés


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

zör*gés* (?)

Gesta*po*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

polos*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 24)

kakukkto*jás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

Jászság*ban*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 24)

bara53 írta:


> zőrgés


zör-gés nem jó
Jászság*ban*
bankó*prés*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 24)

prés*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

háztartá*si*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 24)

siralom*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

házbe*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 24)

liba*top*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

toppan*tó*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 24)

tó*part*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

partvis*nyél*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 24)

nyélbe-üt*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

Nikolet*ta* // nyélbe ütni


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 24)

taka*rók*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

rok*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 24)

kapu*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

fakanál*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

dobo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

lódít*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

hat*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

kor*rajz*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 25)

rajz*lap*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 25)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

bolto*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 25)

sokko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

ló*rum / *növény


----------



## fekci (2014 Június 25)

rum*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 25)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

titoktar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

tópar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

tivornyakedve*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

lő*tér*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

térze*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

neme*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

rene*gát* (hitehagyott,stb)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

gát*őr*


----------



## ludovika63 (2014 Június 25)

őr*szem*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 25)

szemmelve*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

résfolyó*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

kazánpró*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

babaru*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 25)

haho*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 25)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

Kazincbarci*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 25)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

kakukkfió*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 25)

katarzis*sal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

Salvador*ban*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 25)

bandi*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

tatarozás*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 25)

siralom*völgy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

völgy*híd*


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 25)

hídpil*lér*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

Lermonto*vé*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 25)

vénasszonyos


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

nyoszolyács*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 25)

kana*las*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

laskagom*ba *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 25)

babaru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 26)

habo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

Sando*kan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 26)

kan*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

tár*kony*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 26)

konyha*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

késlelte*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 26)

titoktar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

tolon*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 26)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 26)

szekta*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

tag*díj*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 26)

díjnyer*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

testüle*ti*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 26)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 26)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 26)

Mauritáni*a*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

anakon*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 26)

Danaidák*hoz *


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

*Dák* / ókori népcsoport tagja /


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 26)

Hogy kerül oda Dák
törölni


cdurmol írta:


> Danaidák*hoz *


hozzá*lát*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

úgy került oda, hogy eleve ez a szó volt ott " Danai*dák* "


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

tornando írta:


> hozzá*lát*



lát*nok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 26)

noked*li // *kehes kicsit * *


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

libi*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

dominó*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 26)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 26)

hegymá*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

szó*köz*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 27)

közben*jár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

jártá*nyi* (ereje)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 27)

nyila*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

sokko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 27)

lóbo*gár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

gár*da*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 27)

dadais*ta*


----------



## fekci (2014 Június 27)

ta*pasz*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 27)

paszter*nák*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

nyákle*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

mezcse*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

re*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

meghatáro*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

tár*hely*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 28)

helybe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

liba*zsír*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

zsírbom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 28)

hajó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

dárda*vég*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

végvidé*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 28)

kirongyoló*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 28)

dologi*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 29)

lököt*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

ten*der*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 29)

dermed*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

Na, ne!

ten*te* (Tente-baba tente!)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 29)

terem*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

törökve*rő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 29)

röheje*sen*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 29)

zihál*tan*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

tanszékveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

"nyen"-nel milyen szót tudok írni ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

nyenye*réz* //_nyen_-nel kezdődő nuku, esetleg nyeny-
bocs, de ez se jó a szótagolás miatt, mert nye-nye-*réz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

Köszi a segítséget!

réz*drót*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

dróthá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

lóido*már*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 29)

Már*kus* (László)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

kusha*dó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

dózsepalo*ta *


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 29)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

nyara*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 29)

ló*vé* (pénz argóban)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

védeke*ző*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

zörej*re*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 29)

remeke*lő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

lőtávolság*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 29)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 29)

madár*raj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

rajveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

törölge*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

tömí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

tö*rek* (összezúzott szalma)


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

rekke*nő* (hősére mondják)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

nővédelem*re*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Június 30)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

terepasztal*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 30)

rava*tal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

talpalat*nyi*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 30)

nyiho*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

Gás*pár*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 30)

páratarta*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 30)

rituevu írta:


> Gás*pár*


pártedli

(pá-ra-tar-ta-lom nem jó  )


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Június 30)

liba*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

gamegame írta:


> páratarta*lom*


Nem jó a tagolásod.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

hegyipatak írta:


> liba*bőr*


bőrgyó*gyász*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Június 30)

rituevu írta:


> bőrgyó*gyász*


gyászfes*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

testesí*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

tipe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

gőzhen*ger*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

gerlicefió*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

katakom*ba*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

zsa*bó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

bóbiskol*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

vala*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 30)

hamaro*san*


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 30)

san*da*


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 30)

rituevu írta:


> páratartalom
> Nem jó a tagolásod.



bocs, ezt nem tudtam - és hogyan jó ? köszönöm


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Június 30)

da -rázs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

rázkó*dó*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

dobókoc*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

katona*i*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 30)

ité*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

let*tek*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 30)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

bara53 írta:


> ka*dét*


És mondd, milyen szót tudnál írni "dét"-tel?


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 30)

rituevu írta:


> És mondd, milyen szót tudnál írni "dét"-tel?


Igazad van, nemigen tudok. Módosítom.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

bara53 írta:


> ka*land*


Landro*ver* // ha ilyen szót írsz, érdemes valami ragot utána rakni. Például: kalandozó ...


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

versenypályá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

talajmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

romanti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

kaputele*fon*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 30)

lódok*tor*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 30)

tormá*ja*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

jelölés?


folzsike írta:


> tormája


Jaka*bé*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

béles


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

dö*rög*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 1)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

zörög*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 1)

nevelet*len*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 1)

*len*gedez


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 1)

Dezdemo*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

Natáli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

aranyal*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 1)

magasug*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

ró*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

kazánszere*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

lőmes*ter*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 1)

természetjá*ró*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

rózsale*vél*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

vélhető*en*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 1)

enteri*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

őrmes*ter*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 1)

termékmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

ta*kar*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

kar*valy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

vaj*krém*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

krémfa*gyi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

rókako*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

Matil*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

varacskosdisz*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

nóga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

rituevu írta:


> nóga*tó*


tó*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

ru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

harami*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

atya*fi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

fiatalí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 1)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

galambbegy*re*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

rezsité*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

teljesíthe*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

hata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 2)

Lomni*ci *(Zoltán)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

cigaret*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 2)

találko*zok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

zokni*szár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 2)

szárka*pocs* (csont)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

pocskondiá*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 2)

Zo*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

li*la*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

labirintu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

sarokcsiszo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

lóvásár*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

dárdave*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

testületi*leg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

legtöb*ben*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

benzin*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

árfolyam*gát*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

gátfu*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 2)

gépkocsiveze*tő*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Július 2)

tőrőlmet*sző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 3)

szövőlep*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 3)

Ke*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 3)

leveze*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 3)

tőze*get (-to)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

gettóla*kó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 4)

kóricál*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 4)

Nikodé*musz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

musztángok*kal*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Július 4)

kal*már*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

márka*név*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Július 4)

név*nap*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 5)

nap*szak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

szaktaná*ri*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 5)

r-g-ly-


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

tornando írta:


> r-g-ly-


Megnyugtat, hogy időnként nemcsak én tévedek el.

rigo*lya*

japán*fa *


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

facsi*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

galamb*pár*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 5)

párnaci*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 5)

hanyattfek*vés*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

vésnökmun*ka*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 5)

kamasz*kor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

kortyint*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

vala*ha*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 5)

hasonfek*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

vereke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 5)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 5)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

lóg*hat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

hatványozó*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 5)

lóte*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

lep*ke*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

kebelbe*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 5)

líra*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

ígérge*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

hatalom*vágy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 5)

vágyá*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

lom*tár*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

tárcaveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

törölgetőru*ha*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 5)

haragtar*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

tódítha*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 6)

Nikode*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

muslincá*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 6)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

gépko*csi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 6)

csi*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

kar*lánc*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 6)

Lánchí*don*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

don*na*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 6)

nafta*lin*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 6)

Lin*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 6)

dacolá*sa*


----------



## Power78 (2014 Július 6)

sarok


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 6)

rok*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

kara*mell*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 6)

melltar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

tó*part*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

partdo*bás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

bástya*vár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 7)

Várko*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

nyitoga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

tósokberén*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

díjazha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

tódít*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

hatlapos*ra *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

vőfélye*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

képessé*ge*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 7)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

ceruza*hegy*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

hegykat*lan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 7)

langalé*ta*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 7)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 7)

kertka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

pu*fók*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

fokmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

ru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

hamisítórész*leg*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 7)

legtöb*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

ben*ne*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 7)

ne*vet
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

zörömbölé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

seregélycsa*pat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 7)

patta*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

nó*zi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 8)

zi*hál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

halhatat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 8)

lan*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

ton*hal*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

halik*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

rasszis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

tata*mi*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

mihasz*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

na*pos*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

pos*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 8)

Ta*bán* (külső városrészek elnevezése)


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 8)

bántalma*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

zoko*gó*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 8)

góti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 8)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

barátko*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

litáni*a*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 8)

aján*dék*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 8)

dek*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 8)

tőkehal*máj *


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

májmé*tely (j)*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 8)

tejbe*gríz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

grízda*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 9)

rama*dán*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

dán*nal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

nyal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

katonaze*ne*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 9)

Neme*re* (István)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

retardál*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

taktika*i*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 9)

irodalomó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

ragado*zó*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 9)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 9)

költségnor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

mara*di*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 9)

divatbá*bu*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 9)

buboré*kos*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 9)

kósto*ló*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 9)

lódokto*rok*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 9)

rokkantsá*gi*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 9)

gitáro*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

zó*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

ban*tu *(afrikai népcsoport)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

tua*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

regge*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 9)

libamá*jas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

Jás*don*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 10)

dongó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

gorom*ba*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 10)

babonás


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

nás*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 10)

famíli*a*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 10)

ajtóki*lincs*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

lincshelyzet*re*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 10)

recept*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 10)

relikvi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

autómo*só*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 10)

sószó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

rokonok*kal*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 10)

kalkulá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 10)

torzsalkodá*sok*

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

zse*lé*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 10)

lé*ket*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 10)

kettőshang*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 10)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

pelerin*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 10)

reakciói*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

dő*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 10)

rekami*é*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

é*tel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 11)

tel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

keskeny*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 11)

re*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

megha*tó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

Tó*fű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

fűka*sza*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

szabadelvű*ek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

ekcé*ma*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 11)

mamali*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

gali*ba*


----------



## icusss (2014 Július 11)

ba*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

kanasz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

ta*pasz*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

pas*szol*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

Szolzsenyi*cin*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 11)

cinco*gó*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 11)

góti*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

kaba*la*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 11)

latol*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

gát*őr*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Július 11)

őr*szem *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

szempil*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 11)

labilis*sá *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

sápadoz*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 11)

va*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

karmes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 11)

termál*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

víz*díj*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

díjkiosz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 11)

tirami*su*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

su*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 11)

tapo*só*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 11)

sóbál*vány *(ván...)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 11)

vándorma*dár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 12)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

daga*dó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Július 12)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 12)

topo*gó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 12)

góti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 12)

kapuszár*nyak*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 12)

nyaktil*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

tgorsy írta:


> nyaktil*ló*


"nyaktiló" egy "l" betű

lóga*tó*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 12)

tótá*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

paleva írta:


> tótá*gas*


Ez sem jó: a tótágas tagolása : tót - á - gas


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 12)

rituevu írta:


> "nyaktiló" egy "l" betű
> 
> lóga*tó*


tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

tilin*kó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 12)

kó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

robo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 12)

Gó*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

Lemberg*re*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 12)

reme*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

kel*me*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 12)

merevle*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

mez*szám*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 12)

számve*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 12)

ing*nyak*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

nyak*sál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

sálkötés*re*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

te*lep*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

lep*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

kere*vet*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

veté*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

lő*szer*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

szere*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

lőelem*ző*


----------



## csilla1960 (2014 Július 12)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 12)

tóme*der*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

dermed*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 13)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

loho*ló // *köszi, igazad van, javítottam


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 13)

cdurmol írta:


> nivellá*ló*





rituevu írta:


> lottójáté*kos*


ló-pi-ku-la jó,
lot-tó-já-té-kos meg nem.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

cdurmol írta:


> nivellá*ló*


lóda*rázs*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## blucky (2014 Július 13)

szektor


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

tor*kos*


----------



## blucky (2014 Július 13)

Kosbor (növény)


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

tornando írta:


> lóda*rázs*


ráz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

vakaró*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

Észrevettem, javítottam és beírtam, hogy "vakarózó". Te jössz. Sőt, hogy lássad, hogy észrevettem, "like"-oltam a hozzászólásodat.


----------



## blucky (2014 Július 13)

zodiákus


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

kussol*ni*


----------



## blucky (2014 Július 13)

nívó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

Volo*gya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

gyako*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

rol*ni* / anyagtekercs


----------



## Winnirixi (2014 Július 13)

ni*csak*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 13)

csak*rák*


----------



## blucky (2014 Július 13)

raktár


----------



## Winnirixi (2014 Július 13)

*tár*hely


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

helyőrsé*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

gi*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

tár*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 13)

ha*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

za*var*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 13)

varró*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

gépko*csi*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Július 13)

csiszoló*gép*


----------



## tgorsy (2014 Július 13)

géplaka*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 13)

babaar*cú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

cuna*mi *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 13)

micso*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

da*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 13)

ra*gya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

gyakor*ló*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 14)

lókaparó


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Július 14)

robotgép


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 14)

gép*hang*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Július 14)

hang*szer*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 14)

szertartá*sok*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Július 14)

sokszorozva


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 14)

valahá*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 14)

ragyogás*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 14)

rugólábú


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

bujálko*dó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 14)

doromból


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

locsol // dorombol - rövid "o"-val


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 14)

rituevu írta:


> bujálko*dó*


Dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 14)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

Gás*pár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 14)

Párkány*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

baja*dér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 14)

dérmentesí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

tő*ke*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 14)

kese*rű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

rü*hes*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

hessege*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

ti*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 15)

toklás*szal*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 15)

szal*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

malá*ta*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 15)

*ta*karékos


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

kos*bor* // mindig az utolsó szótagot kell megjelölnöd nem az elsőt


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 15)

borter*mő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 15)

Möbi*us




*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

usz*kár*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 15)

kárte*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

rebarba*ra
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

névmemóri*a*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

agyalta*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 15)

katyu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

sakálta*nya*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

tor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 15)

szó*köz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

közpon*ti*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

tok*lyó* (szopós bárány)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 15)

jóhisze*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

mű*vész*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 15)

vészjelzés*sel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

sel*lő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

lő*tér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 16)

tér*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

Nini*ve*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

verő*fény*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

fény*kép*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Július 16)

képze*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

let*tek*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

tek*nő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

nődögél*ve*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

vereget*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 16)

adathordo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

zoko*gó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 16)

gokartver*seny*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

senyved*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

Ni*ki*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

ki*tin*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 16)

Tintoret*to*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

totyo*gó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 16)

góti*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

kalit*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

karikatú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 16)

ra*kat*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

lankad*tan*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

tan*könyv*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

könyv*tár*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

konyharu*ha*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 16)

ha*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 16)

Matil*da*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 17)

valami*kor*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 17)

kor*hű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

hűséges*kü *


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 17)

kütyüba*zár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

zár*ka*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 17)

kaba*ré*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 17)

Ré*musz* (bácsi)


----------



## mamo5 (2014 Július 17)

musztafa


----------



## Pitus1 (2014 Július 17)

fakanál


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

nyal*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

kabaréfigu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

rakodó*hely*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

Hej*ce*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 17)

ceru*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

zavarta*lan*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 17)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 17)

tanuló*kör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

körte*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 17)

fagyalbo*kor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

korhadá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

sarok*ház*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

terci*a*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 17)

akadémi*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

kusso*ló*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 17)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

reme*gő*


----------



## paleva (2014 Július 17)

gő*gös*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 17)

rituevu írta:


> reme*gő*


gő*te*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

terem*őr*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 18)

őrna*szád*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

szád*ra*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

találko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 18)

rituevu írta:


> találko*zó*


szókira*kó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

kóris*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 18)

ta*lán*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 18)

lán*con*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

concer*to*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

toroköblí*tő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

zegzugos*ra *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 18)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

név*más*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

másho*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

vala*ki*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

kimagas*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

lódok*tor*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

torkosko*dik*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

dikta*fon*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

fon*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

ba*nán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

kiskacsa1225 írta:


> ba*nán*


Kérlek, hogy mindig olyan szavat adjál meg, amit te is tudsz folytatni. A "nán"-nal milyen szavat tudsz? Ha más lehetőség nincs, rakjál hozzá egy ragot.


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

bake*lit*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

Litváni*a*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

andalí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

kiskacsa1225 írta:


> andalí*tó*


Nem jó a tagolásod: an - da - lí - tó, a feladványom pedig: a ...


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

alagút*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

ban*tu*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

tudálé*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

kos*bor*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

lóistálló*ra*


----------



## kiskacsa1225 (2014 Július 18)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

micso*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 18)

dalárdá*ból*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

bol*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 18)

határi*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

lődö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

zörög*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

karikatú*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

lando*ló*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

lódobo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

Gás*pár*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 18)

párbe*széd*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

szedhe*tő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 18)

tőti*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 19)

Ke*vin* (costner)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

vin*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 19)

rituevu írta:


> vin*dő*


Mi az a vindő
Dö*me*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

tornando írta:


> Mi az a vindő
> Dö*me*


menete*lő* (vindő: pl. disznóvágáskor a kisült zsírt rakták bele, egyébként is általában zsír tárolására használták (használják)


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

lőtávolság*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 19)

mű*vész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

vész*fék*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 19)

féktávol*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

szélszilvia írta:


> féktávol*ság*


Szilvia! Kérlek, hogy csak olyan szavakat adj fel, amit te is tudsz folytatni. Jelen esetben a "ság"-gal csak a "Ság-hegy" folytatható. Ilyenkor utána kell tenni egy ragot.

Ság-*hegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 19)

hegyo*rom*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 19)

Ság*vár
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

vár*kert*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 19)

szélszilvia írta:


> Ság*vár*


 szélszilvia Nagyon eltévedt
kertmo*zi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 19)

zize*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

gő*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 20)

teve*szőr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

szőrtelení*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 20)

töredel*mes*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Július 20)

mess*iás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 20)

do*boz*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Július 20)

bozót*tűz*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 20)

tűzol*tó*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Július 20)

tótechni*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

ka*por*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 20)

por*szem*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

szemte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

len*ge*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

dara*bol*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

hata*lom*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

hada*ró*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

napo*zó*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

zónai*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 20)

dőresé*gek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

gek*kó*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

kóbo*rol*
(javítottam)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

fekci írta:


> kóbó*rol*


Egy kicsit késtél, javítanod kellene.


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 20)

rol*ni*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 20)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

tin*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 20)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

lángo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

tőtávolság*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 20)

rahed*li* (sok,halom)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

liba*sor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

sorkato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 20)

ágyne*mű*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 20)

műfog*sor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

sor*köz*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 20)

közbeszerzése*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 20)

ilyenek*kel*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 21)

kelte*tõ*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

törés*teszt*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 21)

tesztvetés*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

kor*hű*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

hű*vös*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

hori11 írta:


> hű*vös*


Mindig olyan feladványt adjál, amit aztán te is tudnál folytatni? Vajon a "vös"-sel milyen szót lehetne kezdeni? Ilyenkor egy ragot kell hozzátenni. Például "hűvös-re"

reme*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 21)

görénysza*gú*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

gúvad*tan*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 21)

tan*kör*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

kör*let*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 21)

let*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 21)

tőtávolság*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 21)

di*ó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

ó*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 21)

lompos*sal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 21)

Sal*gó (polc és név)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

gorom*ba*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 21)

// mivel_ kancs-_ szótaggal kezdődő szó nem ismerek – a _kancsal-, kancsó-, kancsuka-_ kezdetűek meg nem jók –, folytatom az előzővel

gorom*ba –> *barom*fi*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

fia*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

taljánok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

hori11 írta:


> ba*kancs*


Kérlek, hogy csak olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Ha mást nem, akkor tegyél a végére egy ragot.


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

köszi a figyelmeztetést,de szerintem a következő játékos jól csinálta és az előző szóval folytatta
a játék indulásánál nem láttam feltütetve a rag hozzáfűzését,ez is egy lehetséges megoldás


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 21)

kal*már*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

már*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 22)

ka*var*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

var*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

garázsaj*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

derme*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

le*mez*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

mezte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

tes*ti*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 22)

tok*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

régisé*gek*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

gek*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

kórista*lány*


----------



## Vida Ágnes (2014 Július 22)

lány*búcsú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

Vida Ágnes írta:


> lány*búcsú*


Mivel ez szótagjáték, ezért az utolsó szótaggal kell kezdeni. Jelen esetben a következőnek "csú"-val kell a szavát kezdenie.

csú*nya*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

találatjel*ző*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

zörej*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

repeszgrá*nát*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

nát*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

hatalomitta*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

san*da*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

da*rab*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

rablóta*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

nyava*jog*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

jogorvos*lat*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

latri*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

bandatago*kat*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

Katmandu*ból*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 22)

bol*ha*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

ha*mar*


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 22)

mar*ha*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

ha*bos*


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 22)

bos*nyák*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

nyákdu*gó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 22)

gólya*hír
*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

híra*dó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 22)

do*tál*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 22)

tálcáz*za*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

zabálniva*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 22)

lóvá*tesz*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

tesztoszte*ron*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 22)

rongá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

lóbál*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

gat*ter* (keretes fűrész)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

természe*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 23)

tesped*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

velős*csont*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 23)

csontbárd*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

dal*kör*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 23)

kör*te*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

teker*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

gő*te*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

teke*rő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

zse*lé*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

lézen*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

gő*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 23)

teke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

nőpár*ti*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

ti*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

tántor*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 23)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

rétege*ző*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

zömí*tés*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 23)

tessé*kel*


----------



## fekci (2014 Július 23)

kelte*tő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

tőke*súly*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

súlyta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

lan*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 23)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

rétihé*ja *


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 23)

janu*ár*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

ármányko*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 23)

dobve*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 23)

dohányáru*da*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

rava*tal*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 23)

tal*pas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

pasko*ló*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

komoro*dó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

dorombo*lók*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

folzsike írta:


> dorombo*lók*


A "lók"-kal milyen szavat lehetne írni?


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

dotá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

lódok*tor*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

tor*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 24)

> A "lók"-kal milyen szavat lehetne írni?


Egyedül ezt: lokni

Kató


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 24)

rituevu írta:


> A "lók"-kal milyen szavat lehetne írni?



bocsi, megint szokás szerint kapkodtam, és nem gondolkodtam

egyébként van olyan, hogy "lók*i* - csárda" .... bár ez igen csak tájjelegű .... még egyszer bocsi....


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 24)

Kató –> tódító


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

ti*tán*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 24)

búzame*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 24)

zömíte*ni*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 24)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 24)

lódít*hat*


----------



## Pöttyös Panna (2014 Július 24)

*hat*hatós


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

Pöttyös Panna írta:


> *hat*hatós


mindig olyan feladványt adjál, amit te is tudnál folytatni


----------



## Pöttyös Panna (2014 Július 24)

(ok!)

baba*ház*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 24)

házava*tó*


----------



## Pöttyös Panna (2014 Július 24)

Tóalmás


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 24)

másnap*os*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

pos*ta*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 24)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

kato*na*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 24)

tó*csa*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 24)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## Pöttyös Panna (2014 Július 24)

déli*báb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

bábjátéko*sok*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

sokszo*ros*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 25)

roskado*zó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

na*pos*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

pos*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

gépkarbantar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 25)

toló*pad*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

pad*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

lopó*tök*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

tökmago*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 25)

csi*ga*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Július 25)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

babahaj


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

haj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 25)

kara*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

ván*kos*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Július 25)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

lát*ra* (bemutatóra)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

ta*kar*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 26)

karkötő*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 26)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

józan*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

rivá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

lis*ta*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

taná*ri*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 26)

ria*dó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

dotá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

lópiku*la*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 26)

la*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 26)

lófa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

rok*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 26)

kama*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

rava*tal*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 26)

tal_pig_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

nagymami2 írta:


> taliz*mán*


nem jó a tagolásod, kérlek, hogy javítsd


----------



## Appassionata (2014 Július 26)

Mángold


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

tal_pig_ –> pigmentációja

Mángold –> Goldzi*her*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

javasla*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

toktermé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

selyemla*mé*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

médiabirodal*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 27)

maka*dám* (útburkolat fajta)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

dám*vad*


----------



## sivecste (2014 Július 27)

vadró*zsa *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

zsarát*ra*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 27)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

divat*ház*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 27)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

terme*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 27)

tessé*kel*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 27)

kele*pel*


----------



## csakvelem (2014 Július 27)

pellengér


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

gérvá*gó*


----------



## csakvelem (2014 Július 27)

gólem


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 27)

lemberdzsek*ben*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

ben*dő*


----------



## laserus (2014 Július 27)

dőlés


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

böllérbics*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

kapa*ró*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 27)

ro*tor /hogyan lett a dőlés-ből a bóllérbicska ? /*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

hori11 írta:


> ro*tor /hogyan lett a dőlés-ből a bóllérbicska ? /*


te törölted a hozzászólásodat - dörömböl - és így úgy néz ki, hogy a következő válasz nem jó. egyébként sem értek egyet a törlésekkel, lehet javítani


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

tor*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 27)

ka*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

por*zsák*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

zsáktelepülés*re*


----------



## csakvelem (2014 Július 27)

reményvesztett


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 27)

tetthely*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

reme*kel*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

borot*va*


----------



## Akirke73 (2014 Július 27)

valu*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

taní*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

tónusok*kal*


----------



## Akirke73 (2014 Július 27)

kal*már*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

márka*társ*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 27)

hori11 írta:


> ro*tor /hogyan lett a dőlés-ből a bóllérbicska ? /*





rituevu írta:


> te törölted a hozzászólásodat - dörömböl - és így úgy néz ki, hogy a következő válasz nem jó. egyébként sem értek egyet a törlésekkel, lehet javítani



Ne haragudjatok, ezt nem tudom szó nélkül hagyni, mert hülyét csinálni valakiből azzal, hogy törlöm azt a hozzászólást, amire az illető reagált, önmagában pocsék tett. De utána megreklamálni, hogy rosszat írt be, minősíthetetlen.
Már máshol is észrevettem azt, hogy rutinos játékos teljesen értelmetlenül reagált. Akkor is arra gyanakodtam, hogy valaki törölt, miután reakció érkezett a beírására.
Nagyon nagy kár rontani a hangulatot ilyen akciókkal.
Ha esetleg nem lenne köztudott: nem lehet észrevétlenül törölni, a moderátor látja a törölt üzeneteket is.



rituevu írta:


> márka*társ*


társbér*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

let*tek*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 27)

tek*nős*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

nős*tény*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

ténykedé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

segít*ve*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

vese*kő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 27)

kőven*dég*


----------



## noszika100 (2014 Július 28)

dégáz


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

cdurmol írta:


> kőven*dég*


degradál*ni* (lefokozni)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 28)

nióbi*um *(Nb)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

Umber*to* (Eco) - író


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 28)

Tóalmás*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 28)

riportalan*nyal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 28)

nyaldos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

talon*ba*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 28)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 28)

ton*hal *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

halik*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

Rafa*el*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

elképzelhetet*len*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

Lenti


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

ti*tok*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

tok*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

reti55 írta:


> tok*mány*


Csak olyan feladványt adjál fel, amit magad is tudsz folytatni. "mány"-nyal milyen szó kezdődik? Ilyenkor legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá. Például:

tokmány*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

raké*ta*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

róma*i*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

Imo*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

lakásava*tó*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

galago*nya*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 28)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

lóido*már*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

rituevu írta:


> Csak olyan feladványt adjál fel, amit magad is tudsz folytatni. "mány"-nyal milyen szó kezdődik? Ilyenkor legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá.


Igaz hogy raggal könnyebb
De trükköző folytatás a "mány" véggel
mángorló


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

már*na *(halfajta)


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 28)

nadály*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 28)

rabic*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

fal*szín*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 28)

színmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

takarító*cég*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Július 28)

cégtábla


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

lakatosina*sok*


----------



## baano (2014 Július 28)

sokada*lom*


----------



## csakvelem (2014 Július 28)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Július 28)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## baano (2014 Július 28)

óriás


----------



## KószA74 (2014 Július 28)

ásvány*fa*


----------



## icusss (2014 Július 29)

fa*fej*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

fejtám*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 29)

lapos*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

vaskor*lát*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 29)

látniva*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

lószer*szám*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 29)

számta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 29)

ka*lap*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 29)

lappan*tyú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

tyú*kos*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 29)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

Latvi*a*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 29)

autóbon*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

toko*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 30)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

kusso*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 30)

ló*hát*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 30)

hát*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

ragadozó*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 30)

halku*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

ló*hát*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 30)

hát*szín*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

szín*ház*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 30)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

terve*ző*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 30)

zö*työg*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 30)

reti55 írta:


> zö*työg*



Reti55, szabad a gazda! Te milyen megoldást tudnál työg-gel kezdeni? Esetleg tög-gel?



rituevu írta:


> terve*ző*


zömök*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

kételke*dő*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 30)

dő*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 30)

reti*kül*


----------



## reti55 (2014 Július 30)

kül*föld*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

földmé*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 31)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## laserus (2014 Július 31)

dőlésszög


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 31)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

rö*hej*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Július 31)

Hej*ce* (község)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 31)

ceru*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

za*var*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Július 31)

var*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

gali*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 31)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

halá*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Július 31)

libatopfé*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Július 31)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

bati*kol*


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 31)

kol*hoz*


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 31)

hozzáva*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 1)

vajköpü*lés* (van folyt.)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 1)

léstyán*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

ragado*zó*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 1)

zó*na*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Augusztus 1)

na*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 1)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

taka*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 2)

Ró*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 2)

Ma*dam* (kupleráj főnökasszony)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 2)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

vas*tag*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 2)

tagbaszakad*tak*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 2)

takti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

ka*lap*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 2)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 2)

szó*faj*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 2)

faj*hő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

hőségria*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 2)

dologi*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 2)

rituevu írta:


> dőlés*szög*



szögfele*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 2)

rögves*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

tenge*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 2)

ripor*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 2)

termelé*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

si*vár*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 2)

vár*kert*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 2)

kertterve*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

zökke*nő*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 2)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

lo*vas*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 2)

vasú*ti

(elnézést) *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

Nakamichi írta:


> vas*úti*


Nem jó a tagolásod: va - sú - ti


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 2)

vas*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

taglét*szám*


----------



## icusss (2014 Augusztus 3)

szám*jegy*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 3)

jegypénz*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 3)

tárna*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

fal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 3)

kapukulc*csal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

csalhatat*lan*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 3)

lanka*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

dózero*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 3)

ló..


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 3)

...fej


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

fejtám*la*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 3)

ladiko*zó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 3)

zoológi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

autómo*só*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 3)

sótar*tó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 3)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

ti*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 3)

tokmán*nyal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

nyaran*ta/ *hát ezt bizony rosszul írtam, figyelmetlen voltam


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 4)

rituevu írta:


> nyaran*ta*


Ez rossz volt


cdurmol írta:


> tokmán*nyal*


nyálken*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

dögönyö*ző*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 4)

zörög*ve*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 4)

veszeke*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 4)

dő*re*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

re*meg*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 4)

megvá*rom*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

rom*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

lássá*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

VB. Etti írta:


> to*kaj*


A "kaj"-jal milyen szavat tudsz írni? Ráadásul nem is jó a szavad, mert a tokaji szótagolása: to - ka - ji. Kérlek, hogy javítsd.
Mindig csak olyan feladványt adjál fel, amit magad is tudsz folytatni. Ha másképpen nem megy, hozzá kell tenni egy ragot.


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 4)

Ritevu tok-alj jó csak hogy Ő "to-kaj"t irt kicsi vaksi És nagy betű lenne


rituevu írta:


> lássá*tok*


toktermés*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

ben*ne*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 4)

ne*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

kitű*nő*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

nő*vér*


----------



## Chibi12 (2014 Augusztus 4)

vérmes


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

VB. Etti írta:


> mester*ség*





VB. Etti írta:


> mester*ség*


Kértelek, hogy olyan szót adjál fel, amit lehet folytatni. Mondj egy szót légy szíves "ség"-gel.


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

Chibi12 írta:


> vérmes


mes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

természe*ti*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

Megint


VB. Etti írta:


> tal*mi*


Megint nem jó a tagolásod: tal - mi, a feladványom pedig ta -


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

ta*lán*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 4)

lán*gol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

góllö*vő*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

vö*dör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

gö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 4)

*gő*te


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

te*met*


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 4)

*met*ró


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

ro*kon*


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 4)

*kon*vektor


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

tor*ma*


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 4)

*ma*dár


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 4)

dár*da*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

dali*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

do*bál*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 4)

bál*na*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

napozó*szék*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 4)

székletvizsgá*lat*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

*Nagyon kreatív... Én gondoltam a széktámlára, de a tied sem rossz* 

latri*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 4)

nagyol*va*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

vako*lat*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 4)

lat*kesz *(étel)


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 4)

keszke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

nő*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

I*ván*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 5)

ván*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

kos*bor*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 5)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

locsolko*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 5)

dó*zer*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 5)

zer*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

gere*ben*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

ben*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

dő*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

reked*ve*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 5)

vereke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

dögöny*ve*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 5)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

alatto*mos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 5)

mosto*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

hata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

lomoz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

tornando írta:


> lomoz*ni*


Nem jó a tagolásod: lo - moz - ni


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 5)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

haté*kony*


----------



## kuco95 (2014 Augusztus 5)

kony*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

haza*i*


----------



## kuco95 (2014 Augusztus 5)

iha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

tila*lom*


----------



## kuco95 (2014 Augusztus 5)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## kuco95 (2014 Augusztus 5)

gépalkat*rész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

részvénytö*meg*


----------



## kuco95 (2014 Augusztus 5)

megha*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

tó*nus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

nyu*szi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 5)

nyuszi nem jó


Kuriga írta:


> tó*nus*


nyusz*kó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

szinoni*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

magasí*tó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

tó*ga *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

garanci*a*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

au*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

tó*ra *


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

rága*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 5)

lom*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

pos*ta*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

ró*ka*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Augusztus 5)

kazet*ta*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 5)

takarí*tó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

titokminisz*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 6)

termő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 6)

repe*ta*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 6)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 6)

talál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

kato*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 6)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 6)

ope*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 6)

dárdása*i*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 6)

ivó*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

víz*díj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 6)

díjkalkulá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

tor*kos*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 6)

kos*bor*


----------



## bara53 (2014 Augusztus 6)

borkosto*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

lobo*gó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

gó*ré*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 7)

rétipipi*tér*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

tér*kő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 7)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

góli*át*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

áteme*lő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

térlá*tás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 7)

táska*fül*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

füllen*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 7)

nya*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

lábápo*ló*


----------



## nefeledj (2014 Augusztus 7)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

ban*da*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

dara*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 7)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 8)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

alamu*szi*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

szige*tek*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 8)

tek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

női*es*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 8)

esti*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

kere*vet*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

vetkőz*ve*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

vetemed*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

vereke*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 8)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

regé*lő*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

porko*láb*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

lábjegyzet*be*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 8)

beszédhi*ba*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

bará*tom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 8)

tom*pa*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 8)

paníroz*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 8)

zalakaro*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

sirató*fal*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

fallab*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

da*rab*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 9)

rab*ló*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 9)

ló*rum*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 9)

romaro*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 9)

tornando írta:


> romaro*ma*


magyaro*kat 

mar-ta-lóc nem jó. *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

katlan*ra*


----------



## Kápont (2014 Augusztus 9)

Lassú vagyok 

rakéta


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

Kápont írta:


> Lassú vagyok
> 
> rakéta


Kérlek, hogy a válaszod utolsó szótagját is emeld ki, ahogy a többiek.


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 9)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

ta*kar*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 9)

kar*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

fafara*gó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 9)

góli*át*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 9)

átgyú*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 9)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

költségveté*se*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 10)

sehonna*i *


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 10)

igé*ret*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

rette*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

gőzölögte*tő *


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 10)

török*méz*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 10)

mézcsurga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 10)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

dohog*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

Kuriga írta:


> nikke*les*


Nem jó a szótagolásod.


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 10)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

tinta*folt*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

foltvar*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

roko*kó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 10)

kó*bor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

Borbá*la *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

la*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 10)

zamatte*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

ligetszé*pe *


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 10)

pele*rin*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

ringa*tom*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 11)

tom*pa*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 11)

Pame*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

lamel*la*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

la*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

torná*dó *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 11)

dobozo*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

tok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

kallan*tyú*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

tuta*jos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

jos*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

rituevu írta:


> jos*ta*


Josta magyarázatra szorul attól aki írta
Ta*bán* (külvárosi cserző-ipar rész eredetileg)


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

jos*ta –> *tapintat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

langyos*ra*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 11)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

taka*rás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 11)

ráspolyo*zok*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 11)

zok*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

szóhaszná*lat*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 11)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

napo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 11)

Zoli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

katona*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

ita*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

tó*part*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

part*szél*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

szélvé*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

reme*te*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 11)

tehermen*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 12)

Tes*la*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 12)

lapá*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

tollas*bál*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 12)

bál*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

navigá*tor*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 12)

tor*kos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 12)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

vuvuze*la* (afrikai hangszer)


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 12)

lakot*tan*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 12)

tanme*se*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 12)

se*per*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

per*nye*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

nye*rő* (rö)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

rö*mi*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

miká*dó (do)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

dózero*ló*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 12)

ló*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

góti*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

kalit*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 12)

kaba*ré *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

régisé*gek*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 12)

gek*kó*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Augusztus 12)

kódo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 12)

lódok*tor*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 12)

tor*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 12)

tamago*csi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 12)

csiga*ház*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 12)

házte*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 13)

tőzegala*pú*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

pú*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 13)

posvány*ra*


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Augusztus 13)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

miköz*ben*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

benzin*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

árfelhaj*tás*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 13)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 13)

domi*nó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 13)

nóta*fa*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

faka*nál*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 13)

Kristin Rita írta:


> nálatok



ná-la-tok
Ez bizony nem jó.



hori11 írta:


> faka*nál*



nál*lal* (kezdődik pl.)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

fakanál helyett javítok

favil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

la*bor*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

borza*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

lom*tár*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 13)

tár*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

helyte*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 13)

lendí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 13)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 13)

gépkocsiveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

tő*ke*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 13)

kereske*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Augusztus 13)

lőté*ri*


----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 13)

ri*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

lóhúsbotrány*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 13)

ragado*zók*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

zoknitar*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 13)

topor*gó*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 14)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

ré*teg*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 14)

teg*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

nap*tár*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 14)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

konyhamű*vész*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 14)

vészkor*szak *(nyilas idők)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

szakma*i*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 14)

i*de*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 14)

defek*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

testüle*ti*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 14)

ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 14)

tok*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

Lász*ló*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 14)

lovag*lás*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 14)

lás*son*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 14)

sonka*lé*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 15)

léleg*zet *(van jó folytatás)


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 15)

kíváncsi vagyok a megfejtésre,mert az valószínűleg nem közismert magyar szó
zetva lehetne a megfejtés,de ez szerb hangzású szó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

Nakamichi írta:


> Zetela*ka*


Nem jó, mert a Ze - te - la - ka

Talán
Zet*kin* (Clara Zetkin német nőjogi harcos), igaz "C"-vel ejtik a nevét.


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 15)

kintor*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 15)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 15)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 16)

termés*kő*


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 16)

közép_*kor*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

kor*hű*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 16)

hűtőtás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

kalap*tű*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 16)

türel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

mes*ter*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 16)

terhesség*teszt*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

teszt*lap*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 16)

lapszabásza*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

ton*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 16)

Nana


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 16)

na*dír*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 16)

dir*meg* // „...Mert az öreg ember, kincses bánya, ×/× _Dirmeg_, dörmög a dolmánya, de csuhajla.” (Békés vm.)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

megalku*vó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 16)

oolong írta:


> dir*meg* // „...Mert az öreg ember, kincses bánya, ×/× _Dirmeg_, dörmög a dolmánya, de csuhajla.” (Békés vm.)


Bocsánat! De fényesen oldottad meg! 



rituevu írta:


> megalku*vó*


vonatveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

tövismada*rak *


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 16)

raktáro*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

si*ma*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 16)

matemati*ka*


----------



## hori11 (2014 Augusztus 16)

kama*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 16)

mizériá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

valla*tó*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 17)

tolako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

dolomi*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

tokmán*nyal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

nyal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

kakaó*vaj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

vaj*krém*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 17)

krémdobo*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

zava*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 17)

róma*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

idejét*múlt *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

múltko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

rizikófak*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

torkola*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

tat*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

ragyog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 17)

kibogozgat*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

valóság*hű *


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

hűtővi*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

zene*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 17)

gépo*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

Laj*ta* (folyó)


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 17)

talics*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

katona*dal*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

dalfesztivál*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Augusztus 18)

tér*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

képer*nyő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 18)

nyöszö*rög*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 18)

rög*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

bicik*li*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 18)

litániá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

ravasz*di*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 18)

diákmun*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 18)

karaván*út*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

úttö*rő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 18)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

dokumentu*mok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 18)

mokkaká*vé*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 18)

vé*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

kapitá*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 18)

listá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

zó*na*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 19)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 19)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 19)

rózsalova*gé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 19)

gépesí*tett*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 19)

tett*vágy*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 19)

vágyfoko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 19)

zoko*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 19)

gólya*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 19)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 20)

tolómér*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

celebek*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

reze*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

lóvasút*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 20)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

tér*kép*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

képke*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

rettene*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 20)

tes*ped*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

Ped*ro*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 20)

rozo*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

galamblel*kű*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 20)

különöskép*pen*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 20)

penge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 21)

tespe*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 21)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

törte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

törek*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

vőfélyek*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 21)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

bó*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

lékú*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

vörösö*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 21)

döcö*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

gő*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

teniszku*pa *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

papírcsá*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

kókuszpál*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 22)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 22)

Kapos*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

vár*fok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 22)

makó*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

ige*rag*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

ragta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

pasztellkré*ta *


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 22)

találkozá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

sokfé*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 22)

levoná*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 22)

sokkolódá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 22)

Nünü*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

kecse*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

ge*be*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

bele*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 23)

Sző*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

regge*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 23)

liba*sor*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 23)

sorbi*tol *(http://kremmania.hu/osszetevok/sorbitol)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

tolha*tó*


----------



## mocsarit (2014 Augusztus 23)

Tóal*más*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

másfé*le*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 23)

lebe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

göcsör*tös*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 24)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 24)

res*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 24)

titoktar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 24)

tódí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 25)

dohányter*mék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

Mek*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 25)

ka*bát*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 25)

bátra*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

kérelme*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 25)

szőre*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

gi*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 25)

danaidák*hoz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

hozzáér*tő*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 25)

tőke*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

hal*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 25)

lézerfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

vergő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 25)

dő*re *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

reveren*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 25)

darabo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 25)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 25)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 25)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 25)

rokkake*rék*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 25)

rék*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 25)

liba*sor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

sorha*jó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 26)

jótékony*nak*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

nyak*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 26)

bará*tom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

tom*bol*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

halá*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

liba*top *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

toprongyos*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

zsané*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

ros*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

tagozat*ra*


----------



## fekci (2014 Augusztus 26)

rakás*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

ravaszko*dó*


----------



## fekci (2014 Augusztus 26)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 26)

óbégat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

Ró*na* (Viktor)


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 26)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

tortelli*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

niaga*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 26)

ragyá*som*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

sombo*kor*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Augusztus 26)

kormányhiva*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

talkum*por*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

porzsá*kos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 26)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 27)

Vu*kot*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 27)

kot*li *(rossz edény általánosan)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

li*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 27)

termő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

reménykel*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 27)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 27)

táskakészí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

törő*dő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 27)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 27)

törlesz*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 27)

tőkegom*ba*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 27)

babapiskó*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

takarópony*va*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 27)

vadásza*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

ton*hal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 27)

hal*vány*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 27)

Vány*ka *(Csehov)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

ka*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

para_*fa*_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

fadu*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

gólya*hír*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

hírcsator*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

ta*kar*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

kardigán*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 27)

raké*ta*
Ri*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

takaro*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

siká*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

lóvasút*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 27)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 27)

gépze*ne*


----------



## Pisces (2014 Augusztus 27)

nemze*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

cdurmol írta:


> gépze*ne*


neve*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 27)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 27)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 28)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 28)

békét*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 28)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 28)

testüle*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 28)

Ti*bet*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 28)

bet*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Augusztus 28)

liba*top*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 28)

topmodell*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 28)

reme*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 28)

gőgicsél*nek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 28)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 28)

lóg*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 28)

vaddisz*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 28)

nógat*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 28)

ja*pán*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 28)

pántoló*gép*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 28)

gép*szíj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 29)

szíjszakadá*sod*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

sodró*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 29)

Dolomi*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

tokha*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

lakta*nya*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 29)

nyafog*ás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

Gás*pár*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 29)

pártat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 29)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

napo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 29)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

góti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 29)

kapuzárá*si* (pánik)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

si*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 29)

matyóhím*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

zömítés*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

rekettyebo*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

kor*társ*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

társkere*ső*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

sötétí*tő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 29)

tömí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

törölkö*ző*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 29)

zö*rej*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 29)

rejtőzkö*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

dőlőbó*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

javada*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 30)

lomhal*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

Maz*da* (autótípus)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 30)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

dobo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 30)

lóbál*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 30)

szóbeszéd*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

reze*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 30)

dalos*könyv*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 30)

könyv*moly*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

molylep*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

kere*vet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

vetkőző*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

számegye*nes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

neszte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

lencsele*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

vesztesé*ges*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

geszte*si *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

si*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

magasod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

vala*ki*


----------



## Angyalos Zsanett (2014 Augusztus 30)

kira*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

kattogás*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## Angyalos Zsanett (2014 Augusztus 30)

taka*ro*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

ró*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

kana*pék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

péki*nas*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

nasso*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Angyalos Zsanett (2014 Augusztus 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

tapo*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

sóbányá*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

ba*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

kabát*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

kata*pult*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 31)

pult*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

ra*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

kastély*park*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

parkterve*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

zö*rög*


----------



## icusss (2014 Augusztus 31)

rög*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

bí*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 31)

róna*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

rituá*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

Rakama*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

tarho*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

karácso*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

bi*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

li*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

balato*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

Ni*ki*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 31)

kitar*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

gépe*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

lember*gi*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

giccspará*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

dé*li*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

lib*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

ben*ti*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

ti*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

por*zó *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

mi*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

kor*pa*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

pará*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

nyilatko*zó*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

mimi*ka*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Augusztus 31)

katakomba


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 31)

bari*ton*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Augusztus 31)

tonhal


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 31)

hallat*lan*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Augusztus 31)

lankadó


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

rol*ler*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Augusztus 31)

lerca*ton (http://www.hazipatika.com/gyogyszerkereso/termek/lercaton_20_mg_filmtabletta/15109)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

ton*hal*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

hal*vány*


----------



## tornando (2014 Augusztus 31)

ván*dor*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Augusztus 31)

dorom*bol*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Augusztus 31)

Boldogkőváral*ja

*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

januá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

riogat*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

ja*pán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

pán*síp*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

síp*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

szókira*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

koro*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

barátkozó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

narancs*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

fala*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

miti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

kaba*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

la*kat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

katlan*ba*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Augusztus 31)

bar*át*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

Ratkó-kor*szak*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 1)

szakavatot*tak*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

taktiká*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 1)

szórakoz*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Szeptember 1)

ragadozó


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

zokog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

vala*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

kilá*bal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 1)

balsors*tól*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

tollaslab*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 1)

darutol*las*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

laskagom*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

bará*tok*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 1)

tokrögzí*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

tőkehal*máj *


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 1)

máj*folt*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

folteltávolí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

toló*lap*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 1)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

tortafor*ma*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 1)

madárita*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

toko*zó*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 1)

zoológu*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

sokko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 1)

lóváte*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

szine*sít*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

*sít*ábor / kicsit szépséghibás, de más nem jutott eszembe


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

Kuriga írta:


> *sít*ábor / kicsit szépséghibás, de más nem jutott eszembe


Pedig szerintem nem jó! Tagolás: sí - tá - bor.
Lehetne: Sitke (kápolna helye), sittes (építkezési törmelékes), sittel (bebörtönöz)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

persze, mondtam, hogy nem! 

Sit*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

dő*re*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 1)

renoválás


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

lassít*va*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 1)

valódi


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

diákvi*ta*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 1)

talajminta


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

takarófóli*a *


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 1)

alapos


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

postako*csi*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 1)

csincsilla


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 1)

lapátkere*kes*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 1)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

redőnyautoma*ta *


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 1)

ta*pad*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

pad*társ*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

társtet*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

tessé*kel*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 2)

kelmefes*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

tövi*sek *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

széktám*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

lakásava*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

to*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

rode*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

óbé*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

gat*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

természe*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

tesséke*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 2)

lőrése*ket*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 2)

kettesben


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

benzin*ár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 2)

árvalány*haj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

hajla*mos*


----------



## minivipera (2014 Szeptember 2)

mosóporos


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

minivipera írta:


> mosópor


Nem jó a tagolásod.


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 2)

rituevu írta:


> hajla*mos*


mostaná*ban*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

banket*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 2)

töményi*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

talkum*por*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 2)

porol*tó*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 2)

tó*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

garné*la*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 2)

la*pát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

patkánycsap*da*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 2)

darál*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

vala*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

mi*nek*?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

nek*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

tár*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

helykö*zi*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 2)

zigó*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 2)

tófelügye*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

tér*kő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

kőkerí*tés *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

tes*tőr*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

törde*lő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

lö*vész*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

vészhely*zet*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 3)

szét*hull*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 3)

hull*hat*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 3)

hatvány*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 3)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

titok*ban*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 3)

banda*tag*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 3)

taglét*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

számegye*nes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

nyesz*tet*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 3)

tetsze*tős*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

tőser*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

levélí*ró*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 3)

róvásír*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

Ráska*i* (Lea)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

ibolya*kék *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 4)

Kék*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

kőris*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 4)

Falu*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

divatköve*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 4)

Tásék*kal *(http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fekete_István_állatneveinek_listája)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

kalló*dó / *nem jön ki az első szótag, amit írtál Tá-sék-kal... pl: tás-ka, az jó lenne v. valamilyen ragozott formája


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

lópat*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 4)

Kuriga írta:


> kalló*dó / *nem jön ki az első szótag, amit írtál Tá-sék-kal... pl: tás-ka, az jó lenne v. valamilyen ragozott formája



Igaz. Jobb lett volna: Tásnak, Tással, Táshoz... A táskát és családját már agyonnyúztuk, szerettem volna kikerülni.


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 4)

Kuriga írta:


> lópat*kó*


kóbor*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

lóvasú*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

ton*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

halpásté*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

tombo*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

tárhelyek*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

reveren*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 4)

daba*si*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

siká*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

torkola*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

rituevu írta:


> torkola*ti*


Titanil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

lakat*kulcs*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

kulcsmáso*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

lókapa*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

rókako*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 4)

rakama*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

zize*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

gö*reb*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

reb*ben*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

Ben*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

tanító*nő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 4)

nőegy*let*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

let*tek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

Tek*la*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 4)

labirintu*sa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

Sabin*é*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

nézettsé*ge* / Sa - bi - né


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

gebed*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 5)

_tapasztalatcse*re*_


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

rekor*dok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

dokko*ló *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

tonhal*krém*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

kréma*lap*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

lapjá*rás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 5)

Ráska*i* (Ráskay Lea)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

idió*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

takaró*in* 14:23


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 5)

intarzi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

alakosko*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 5)

dóze*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

rekke*nő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 5)

nő*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

nap*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

tár*va* 16:16


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 5)

ki*tin* (kémiai,biológiai szó)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

Tintoret*to*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

toló*zár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 6)

zár*ka* 09:52


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 6)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

rétegfelvé*tel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 6)

tel*lúr *(oxigéncsoportba tartozó kémiai elem,félfém)14:12


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

lur*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

kódo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

randevú*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

ragadó*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

költségve*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

testesí*ti *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

Ni*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

kiala*kul*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

kultú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 6)

rama*dán* 16:06


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

dánszentmikló*si // *tornado, miért adod meg a pontos időt? **


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 6)

sikamló*sa* 16:10


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

sa*ru *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

ruhapró*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 6)

ba*nán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

Nándorfehér*vár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

ta*tu*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

tuni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

katona*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

ideigle*nes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

neszte*len*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 6)

lengőkere*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

keskenysé*ge* / lend...


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 6)

Ó, most akartam törölni, mert rájöttem...
Megyek és javítok... nem lesz szükség a "lend"-re, de azért köszi a helyreigazítást.


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

gebed*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

veszeke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 6)

lepénye*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 7)

nyekken*ni* 03:57


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

Ni*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 7)

kiál*tom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

tom*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

paro*la*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 7)

lamen*tál* (sírósan-panaszkodik)


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 7)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

Toszká*na*


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Szeptember 7)

nádor


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 7)

dorgál*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

lássá*tok*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 7)

tokszi*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

kusso*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 7)

lo*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

hol*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

mikor*ra?*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

ramadán*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

raport*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

takaré*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

kosszarvú*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 8)

lag?
ragasztószala*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

tornando írta:


> lag?
> ragasztószála*ga*


miért? lehet pl: lagzi


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 8)

persze hogy jó a lagzi csak nem jutott eszembe
akkor
lag*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

zilá*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

bandu*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

celebek*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

reme*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

keltege*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 8)

törőd*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 8)

a*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

hol*mi*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 8)

mi*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

kor*hű*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 8)

hűtőtás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 8)

torna*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

meztelenek*re*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 8)

reagál*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

vala*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

kimarad*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Georgina Deak (2014 Szeptember 8)

bariton


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

ton*hal*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 9)

halhat*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

tornando írta:


> halhat*ni*


A "halhatni" kettő "l"-lel írandó. Másik szó kellene.


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 9)

Nem a "hall" hanem a "hal" szóról van
pl meghalhat mindenki pl.: halhatni könnyű
halhat*ni*
de ha csavarja az orrod
hal*hat*
hal*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 9)

tapadásmen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

tessé*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 9)

kelvi*rág*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 9)

lódítható*an*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

angó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 9)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

műalko*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

tás*ka*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

ré*teg*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

teg*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

napkel*te*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 9)

teniszlab*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

daga*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 9)

dó*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 9)

zsebiba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 9)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

marhara*gu*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 10)

guminyu*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

szigo*rú*


----------



## doppio (2014 Szeptember 10)

rú*tan*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

doppio írta:


> rú*tan*


tan*szer*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 10)

szerző*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

dő*lő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

lőtávolság*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

rama*dán *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 10)

dan*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 10)

hegyom*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

lás*suk*!


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 11)

> _A „suksük” jelenségről a nyelvtudomány azt tartja, hogy először a nyelvjárásokban jelentkezett, s innen terjedt a városi köznyelvbe. Valóban e jelenség egyes nyelvjárásokban, igy például a székely beszédben kizárólagos használatú. Szinte meglepő azonban az a tény, hogy a Kolozsvár környéki nyelvjárásokban: sem a kalotaszegi, sem a mezőségi nyelvjárásban nincs meg a „suksük”-féle ragozás, ennek ellenére Kolozsváron lépten-nyomon hallhatjuk. Tény viszont az is, hogy az irodalmi nyelv szigorúan ragaszkodik a *–t* végű igék kijelentő és felszólitó módjának világos alakbeli megkülönböztetéséhez._


suk?
suk*sük *„suksük” nyelv ejnye kuriga! a fojtathatatlanaiddal


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

sük*kel* /ne beszéljünk kijelentő módban!  / szépen visszadobtad a labdát!


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 11)

Azért nem dobtam vissza mert a szükségálla*pot* folytatás cserével


kuriga írta:


> sük*kel*


kel*ve*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

pótcselek*vés *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 11)

vés*nök* (ö>ő)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

nők*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 11)

keltege*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 11)

tö*meg*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 11)

megál*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Hegedűs Ágnes Mária (2014 Szeptember 11)

útvonal


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

nyal*ka*


----------



## Hegedűs Ágnes Mária (2014 Szeptember 11)

karima


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

makaró*ni*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 12)

Ní*lus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

lus*ta*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 12)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

lángo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 12)

lo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

bortermel*ő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 12)

> borterme*lő*


lököt*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 12)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

jakuz*zi *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 12)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

tartal*mas*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

más*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 12)

korfüg*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

gőgicsé*lő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

lő*tér*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

lő*rés*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

réskitöl*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

törő*dő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 12)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

dózi*sod*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

sodró*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

fakutyáz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

Ni*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

Kili*án*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

án*gyi* (nagynéni népies elnevezése)


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

Gyi*mes *(falu Romániában)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

mesterhege*dű *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

dű*ne *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

nevelhe*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

máj*krém*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

krémhabfür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

dőzsö*lő *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

lődö*rög *


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 13)

rög*bi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

biat*lon*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

Lon*don*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 13)

don*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

gali*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

babá*mé*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 13)

mé*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

regge*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

libe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

repülő*gép*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 13)

gép*zsír*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

zsírpár*na*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 13)

napozó*ágy *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

ágytaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

rózsavöl*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

gyimesbük*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 13)

kia*pad*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

padlásfeljá*ró *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

róma*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

iga*zi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 14)

Kuriga írta:


> iga*zi*


zilál*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

tan*könyv* // igaz, a mellékneveknél jártam gondolatban


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 14)

könyv*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 14)

tőhang*súly*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

súly*pont*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 14)

pontha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

tár*hely*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 14)

helyválasz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

tás*ka*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 14)

kabát*ujj*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 14)

ujjpere*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 14)

Á*bel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

bel*ügy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 14)

ügybuz*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

góti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

kaka*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

óváro*si*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

sihe*der*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

derme*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 14)

Jamai*ca*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

csavarhú*zó / -ca? *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

ósze*res*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

respek*tál /*http://idegen-szavak.hu/respektál


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

tál*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

ba*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

tár*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

vadászösz*tön*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

zala*i*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

i*kon*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

koncepci*ó / http://idegen-szavak.hu/koncepció*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

óvá*ros* (régi városrész időnkénti elnevezése)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

ros*ta */ no comment...


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

Kuriga írta:


> ros*ta *


Ez köznyelvi bár pontosan nem tudom talán szita vagy rács általánosan: valminek a selejtezésére kiválogatásának eszköze
ta*kar*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

karza*ton*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

karza*ton* (karzat:erkélyszerű emeleti rész)
ton*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

halkocso*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

nyalánksá*got*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

gótbe*tű *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

tűzreva*lót*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

tornando írta:


> tűzreva*lót*


Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

rituevu írta:


> gótbe*tű *


tűhe*gyes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

geszte*nye*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

nyeret*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

len*cse*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

cseve*gő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 15)

Gödöl*lő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 15)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

portör*lő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 15)

lő*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

réskame*ra*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 15)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 15)

arany*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

ro*bog*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

bog*rács*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 16)

rácstar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

tódító*it*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

itte*ni*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

találom*ra*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Szeptember 16)

radar*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

képvise*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

lököt*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

Dö*niz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

Niz*za*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

za*ba *(étel,zsargonban)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

balettmes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

terme*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

tes*tőr*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

törvényte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

len*cse*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 16)

cserea*lap*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

lap*top*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 16)

toprongyo*sok*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 16)

sokkoló*an*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

antológi*a*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 16)

audiencia


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

au*tó*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 16)

tolóaj*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 16)

lovasko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

csi*be*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 16)

belemá*szik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

szikka*dó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 16)

dóze*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

rettene*tes*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 17)

tes*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 17)

lapos*vas*


----------



## icusss (2014 Szeptember 17)

vaska*lap*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 17)

laprahaj*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 17)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 17)

mértékvé*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

teljesíthe*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 17)

tö*mő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

Mőbius*ra* (szalag)


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 17)

rá*hagy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

hagy*ma*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 17)

malári*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

autó*busz*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 17)

busz*jegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 17)

jegyüzé*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

rekke*nő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 17)

nőne*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

mű*sor*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 17)

sor*tűz*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 17)

tűzgyúj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 17)

gépfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

vergő*dő*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 17)

dőzsöl*nek *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

nyek*ken*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 17)

kénsa*vas*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 17)

vas*por*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

porko*láb*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 18)

lábbe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

lihe*gő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 18)

Gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

telekha*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 18)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

cafatos*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 18)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 18)

költsé*ges*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

Ges*ta* /ókori papnők


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 18)

ta*kony*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 18)

kony*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

hata*lom*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 18)

lomtalanítás*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 18)

korcsolyáz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

vakító*an*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 19)

andalí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

toko*zó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 19)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 19)

ágybeté*ted*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

Ted*re*


----------



## szélszilvia (2014 Szeptember 19)

reme*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 19)

temető*be*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 19)

befőt*tel*


----------



## bojti stefi (2014 Szeptember 19)

telj*es*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Szeptember 19)

jesszumpe*pi *


----------



## bojti stefi (2014 Szeptember 19)

epigramma


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 19)

rosszul tagoltál stefi
plusz a kiemelt szótag sincs


Grandilkó írta:


> jesszumpe*pi *


pi*ros*


----------



## bojti stefi (2014 Szeptember 19)

de most tényleg probléma?


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 19)

roska*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

tag*díj*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 19)

díjté*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

teljesítményelisme*rés *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 20)

résta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

pasztőrö*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 20)

sző*rén*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

rénszar*vas*


----------



## biborka... (2014 Szeptember 20)

*Vas*lapát


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Szeptember 20)

*pát*riárka


----------



## VLívia (2014 Szeptember 20)

kacsaláb


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

láb*rács*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 21)

rácsvé*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

dödöl*le*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 21)

lepedőszegélymin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

tapa*dó*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Dope*man*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

mandarin*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 21)

rakod*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

takti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 21)

kabalaba*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 22)

habó*kos*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

vu*du*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 22)

dugóhú*zó*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

dő*re*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

repülőkatasztró*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

faramu*ci*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 22)

cicami*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

cafatos*ra*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

ragasztó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

apatikustatu írta:


> ragasztó


Légy szíves az utolsó szótagot ugyanúgy vastagítani, mint a többiek.

tópar*ti*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

tiszavi*rág*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

rágcsálóir*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 22)

lópat*kó // *Bátmonosto*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

apatikustatu írta:


> lódenka*bát*


Mindig csak olyan szavat írj légy szíves, amire te is tudnál válaszolni. A "lódenkabát" szóra a "bát" bátran és gyakorlatilag nincs tovább. Nem is lehet ragozni, így az utánam következő már nem tud válaszolni. Ilyen esetben a "lódenkabátra" szót kellene írni.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

folzsike írta:


> lópat*kó*


folzsike egy kicsit késtél


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 22)

bocsi, szótagoltam, hogy jó legyen, de javítottam


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

folzsike írta:


> lópat*kó // *Bátmonosto*ri*


rioga*tó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 22)

kó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

róma*i*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 22)

rituevu írta:


> rioga*tó*


tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

típushi*ba */elkezdtünk összekeveredni


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

apatikustatu írta:


> A bátrak is jó, aztán raklap... stb.


Most már maradunk a típushiba szónál.


----------



## apatikustatu (2014 Szeptember 22)

babako*csi*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 22)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## EBenett (2014 Szeptember 23)

sószó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

rododend*ron*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 23)

roncsolásmen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

testesí*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 23)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

mérkőzésveze*tő*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

kere*vet*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 23)

(Kever*mes)*

vetre*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 23)

alabástrom*ból*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

bol*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 23)

Tibéri*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 23)

dózis*ként* (van folytatás é/e)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

tornando írta:


> dózis*ként* (van folytatás é/e)


Akkor elárulhatnád, mert nem jöttem rá /abból ítélve, hogy utánad nem következett senki, más sem jött rá


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 23)

Kent*re *(kent cigaretta,Kent megye)vagy kent*re* (pl. megkent kenyérre)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 24)

re*kesz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

keszke*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 24)

nőgyó*gyász*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

gyászze*ne*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 24)

ne*ked*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 24)

kedveske*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 24)

re*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 24)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

tér*kő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 24)

kőkoba*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

kirakat*per*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 25)

perújí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 25)

Kalahá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

Rimi*ni*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 25)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 25)

Velen*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 25)

aragónia*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

ihatat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 25)

lan*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

ton*hal*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 25)

hal*krém*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 25)

krémfe*hér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 26)

her*nyó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

nyomo*zó*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 26)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

kusso*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

lófa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

rok*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

karalá*bé*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 26)

békanyá*las*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 26)

barátké*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

rövidí*tett*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 26)

tettre*kész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

készé*tel*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

tel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

kes*keny*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

ken*der*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 26)

Derkovit*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

dervisru*ha*

sérelme*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

ha*bár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

bártün*dér*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

dérlep*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

te*her*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 26)

herceg*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

női*es*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 26)

es*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

tirá*da*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 26)

dámáz*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

napo*zó*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 26)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

mikor*ra*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 26)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 26)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 27)

hegy*rajz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

rajz*film*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 27)

filmeszté*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

ta*pír*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 27)

pirka*dat*
(Csak rövi i-vel tudtam)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

Datsun*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 27)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

tonhalda*rab *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 27)

rablóul*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

típushi*ba*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Szeptember 27)

barátfü*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 28)

levo*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

nás*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 28)

fakí*ré*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Szeptember 28)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

töménte*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 28)

lencse*bab*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

babfőze*lék*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

lékhá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 28)

tornacipő


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

pö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 29)

rögtönítélőbíró*ság*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 Szeptember 29)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 29)

riadó*lánc *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 29)

láncjá*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

tékvan*dó *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 29)

dóré-*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

mi*kor*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 29)

kormányab*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

lakta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 29)

rituevu írta:


> tékvan*dó *


tornádó nem tette szóvá neked, hogy írj hozzá magyarázatot?

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 29)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

mikor*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 29)

racionálisab*bá*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 29)

bácsi*ka*


----------



## VLívia (2014 Szeptember 29)

kaba*ré*


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 30)

régimó*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

diaporá*ma *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 30)

maka*dám* (út típus)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

dámszar*vas*


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 30)

vaska*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

puló*ver*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 30)

vergő*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 30)

lófa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

rok*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 30)

karao*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 30)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

reme*gő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 30)

gő*zöl*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

zöldel*lő *


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 30)

lököt*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

ten*ger*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 30)

gerjeszté*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

sikol*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

nik*kel*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Szeptember 30)

(bocsi, véletlenül töröltem a tovatűniket, amire válaszoltál)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 1)

ta*lár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 1)

lár*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 1)

vakar*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 1)

javasla*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 1)

takargat*ja*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

Ja*kab*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

Kab-*hegy*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 2)

hegyvidé*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

kifárasz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

táska*fül*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 2)

fülled*ten*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

ten*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

te*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

keve*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

sen*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

kira*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

kattin*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

Tás*sal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

sal*sa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

Samu*kám*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

kám*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

Zsa*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

napo*zó*


----------



## Libellula (2014 Október 2)

zóná*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

na*pi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 2)

pihe*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

női*es*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Október 2)

eskü*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

inggallér*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 2)

ragadvány*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 3)

rabo*sít*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 3)

sit*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

tettre*kész*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 3)

kész*let*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

letké*si*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

sikolto*zó *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 3)

zoológi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

au*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Október 3)

lököt*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Október 3)

kamil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

la*kat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

lan*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 3)

kari*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

bizako*dó* // bocsánat cdurmol, a beidézésed véletlen volt


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 4)

miatyán*kot*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

kotkodácso*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 4)

Rituevu, észre sem vettem. 

 lóápo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

lódok*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 4)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

kos*bor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 4)

borzasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

toko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 4)

zodiá*kus* (a horoszkópos gyilkos)


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 4)

Kus*tár* /pl. Kustár Zsuzsa iparművész


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

tár*hely*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 4)

helyválzozta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

toho*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 4)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

réstömí*tő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Október 4)

tőkeátté*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

teljesítménymuta*tó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2014 Október 5)

Tó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 5)

rava*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

talkum*por*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 5)

porhü*vely*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 5)

Vejte*hi* /Teodor/ - Csak J-s verziót tudtam!!


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

hibát*lan *


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 5)

lan*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

kadmium*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 5)

ki se tedd a lábad innen
Ra*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

dózero*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 5)

lo*hol*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 5)

holna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

pi*ros*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 5)

roska*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

taglét*szám*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 5)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

kara*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 6)

teve*gel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

gélálla*gú*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 6)

gunaram*mal*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 6)

malmoz*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

tambu*ra *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 6)

ra*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

kastély*park*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 6)

parkrende*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

zö*rög*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 6)

rögtönöz*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 6)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 7)

rő*ten *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 7)

tenge*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 7)

lókol*bász*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

bás*tya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 7)

Tamása*it*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

ithaka*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 7)

ibolyacso*kor *


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 7)

korcsolyaci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

pő*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 8)

rere*hab*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

habszi*fon*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

ló*név*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

névte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 9)

lensző*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

ke*ret*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 9)

retten*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

török*méz*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 9)

mezte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

Len*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 10)

kekecke*dő*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 10)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

törvényte*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 10)

Len*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

kese*reg*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

li*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

terhestor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

döcö*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

gőgöskö*dő *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 10)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

nek*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

csa*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 11)

lo*bog*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 11)

boglár*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

ka*lap*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 11)

lapvá*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 11)

gólya*toll*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

tollpár*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 11)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 12)

óraru*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 12)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 12)

szek*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 14)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

kos*bor*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 14)

bordasze*let*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

let*tem*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 14)

tem*pót*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

pótalkat*rész*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

részle*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

keltege*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 14)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 14)

kaka*du*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

duda*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

szó*lam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

lambéri*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 14)

anyako*ca*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 15)

cá*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

paradicso*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 15)

minősé*gi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 15)

gitá*ros*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 15)

roko*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

kó*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 15)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 15)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

mata*dor*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 15)

dormitóri*um*  http://www.sulinet.hu/oroksegtar/da...ye/pages/CSMEE/Magyar/html/SZOMAGYARAZAT.html


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

umbul*da *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 15)

damasztterí*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

törésgát*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 16)

rágcsálóir*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

kapa*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 16)

rózsa*víz*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

vízvezetékrend*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

nyakasko*dó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 16)

riogat*ni*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 16)

riogat*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 16)

blober írta:


> nincs


Minden játékban az 1. hozzászólás a játékleírás. 



tornando írta:


> riogat*ni*


nikotin*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 16)

ta*nár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

nár*cisz*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 16)

ciszterci*ta *http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciszterciek


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

takarító*gép*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

gépí*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

róma*i*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 16)

i*deg*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 16)

degradál*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

tapsztalat*tal*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 16)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

mi*kor*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 17)

kormo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 17)

szó*hoz*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 17)

hozzákötő


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

tő*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 17)

ke*fe*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

ke*cs*e*s*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 17)

rituevu írta:


> kecses



 cseszlovák



Kuriga írta:


> ke*fe*


fenő*kő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 17)

cseszlovák(Csehszlovák) helyett Csesznek
fenő*kő*-kő*ris*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

Ris*ka* (igaza van cdurmol-nak, szerintem eltévedtem és azt gondoltam, hogy a "duplacsavar" játékban vagyok)


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 17)

Ka*bil *(népcsoport)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

bille*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 17)

nő*het*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

hetti*ta* (ókori nép)


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 17)

tata*mi* (küzdőtér)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

mihasz*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 17)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

tat*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 17)

raga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 17)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 17)

rok*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 17)

kaba*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 17)

lapát*nyél *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

nyelde*kel*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 18)

kelhet*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

ne*mez*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 18)

mezte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

len*ge*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 18)

gezemi*ce *(értéktelen termék , gazos növény, összekotyvasztott étel, csalamádé,és még sok...)


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

celo*fán*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 18)

fantázia*dús*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

dús*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

kálvári*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

ado*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

mángor*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

logarit*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

muskát*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 18)

libá*zok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

zok*ni*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

ní*vó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

vonó*fej*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 18)

fejkvó*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

bizonyítvány


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

ván*kos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 18)

kósto*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 18)

ló*bál*


----------



## Mile (2014 Október 18)

bálnabé*bi*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 18)

bizonyítványosz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 18)

kabátra


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 19)

rahed*li* (rakás,csomó,sok,számtalan)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

li*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 19)

Bara*bás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

bás*tya*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Október 19)

talá*lat* *A ty-t t-re változtattam*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 19)

lat*rok*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 Október 19)

rok*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

ka*lap*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 19)

lappan*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 19)

Gó*bi *(sivatag)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

biza*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 20)

lomta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

lan*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 20)

katamarán


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

rángató*zó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 20)

zo*kog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

waterlily21 írta:


> zo*kog*


Olyan szavat válasszál, amit aztán lehet folytatni. Ezt éppen csak : kognitív - de a következő már nem biztos, hogy tudja folytatni. Ilyen esetben valamilyen ragot tegyél hozzá légy szíves.

kognití*van*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 20)

vándorló


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

ló*fog*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 20)

foggan*tyúk*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 21)

tyúk*láb*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 21)

lábtörlő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 21)

reme*gő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 21)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Lívia75 (2014 Október 21)

lőpor


----------



## gmari (2014 Október 21)

poroszló


----------



## Lívia75 (2014 Október 21)

ló*dít*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 21)

dit*kó*


----------



## Lívia75 (2014 Október 21)

kó*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 21)

kókuszkoc*ka*


----------



## Lívia75 (2014 Október 21)

kaba*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 21)

la*kat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 21)

kat*lan*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 21)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 21)

lan*dol*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 21)

dolmány*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

bazá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

szótakoz*tat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 22)

tat*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

rádi*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 22)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

riada*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

lom*bik *(van1)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

tornando írta:


> lom*bik *(van1)


És olyant nem tudsz feladni, ami egyszerűbb? Kértelek már erre többször!


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

bikrómi*a (*bikrómia [URL='http://www.google.hu/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fidegen-szavak.hu%2Fbikr%25C3%25B3mia&ei=v6pHVMKsG8flaMPHgtgF&usg=AFQjCNGSaovrVR3Y-8aJpdHGJJ5o90JwMQ&bvm=bv.77880786,d.d2s']jelentése) [/URL]bikro*mát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

mátka*pár*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

párken*dő * (jegykendő.)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

dő*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

re*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

zegzugos*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

ra*maty* (ty>t)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

tyúk*láb*


----------



## Mile (2014 Október 22)

lábsze*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

lep*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 22)

rituevu írta:


> tyúk*láb*


tyúkláb sehogy sem jó maty végződésre talán inkább matra*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

tornando írta:


> tyúkláb sehogy sem jó maty végződésre talán inkább matra*ca*


Teljesen igazad van, de már nem javítom, mert utánam szóltatok hozzá. Nem tudom, hogy miért gondoltam, hogy az utolsó betűvel kell kezdenem, nem pedig szótagolnom.


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 23)

rituevu írta:


> lep*ke*


kefenye*le*


----------



## Mile (2014 Október 23)

leveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 23)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

nyava*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

javasla*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

tokter*mő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

mőbiu*sz*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

uszkárja*it *


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

Itha*ka* (ógörög sziget)


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

karabi*ner *(szerszám*)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

nyerge*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 23)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

Ságvá*ri* (Endre)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

riada*lom*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 23)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 23)

lófa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

rok*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 23)

kazánle*mez*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 23)

mezvál*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 23)

kana*pé*


----------



## Mile (2014 Október 24)

Péter*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 24)

ke*fe*


----------



## Mile (2014 Október 24)

fedeze*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 24)

terefe*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 24)

re*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

kedveske*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 24)

dő*lés*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 24)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 24)

ra*gya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 24)

ló*dít*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

Dit*ke* (Edit becézése)


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

kebeldagasz*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

oolong írta:


> kebeldagasz*tó*


tómellé*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

kiközösí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

tőosztás*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

kor*lát*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

lát*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

tambu*ra *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

diadal*ív*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 25)

ívfény


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

fényképező*gép*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 25)

géplakatos


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

rituevu írta:


> Toshi*ba*


Bako*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 26)

Róber*té*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 26)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 26)

nőisé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

gereb*lye*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 26)

jegeny*ék *(ly-ből j)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

nyek*ken* / je - ge - nyék


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

kence


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

celebek*kel*


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

kelkáposzta


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

ana*nász*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

nászindu*ló*


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

zö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 27)

Sző*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

regge*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 27)

liba*toll*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

tolltar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

gará*dics* (régiesen: lépcső, lépcsőfok)


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 27)

dicshimnu*szok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

szokta*tás*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

torpedó*fej*


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 27)

fejkvó*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

takarás*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

bankettru*ha*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

hatásvadá*szok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

szok*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

ka*ró*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 27)

rokonsá*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

gitár*húr*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 28)

húrfeszítő*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

iroda*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 28)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 28)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

tudálé*kos*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 28)

kosbor*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 28)

dödöl*le *(derelye)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

lekeze*lő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 28)

lőmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

természetbará*tok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 28)

tokmá*nya *(fúróalkatrésze)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 29)

habi*net*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

netkapcso*lat*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 29)

lát*tad*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

Tadzsikisz*tán*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 29)

tánco*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

sokko*ló*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 29)

lópiku*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

latya*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 30)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

vuduhí*vő*


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 30)

vőfélybokré*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 30)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

lő*tér*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 30)

térkame*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 30)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

hegyvidé*ki*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 Október 30)

kilá*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

tópar*ti*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 30)

Timi*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

kerese*te*


----------



## szilvi-a (2014 Október 30)

té*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 30)

madárkalit*ka *


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 30)

kana*laz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

lázgör*be*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 31)

betűtész*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 31)

tófené*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

cementje*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

idegösszeroppa*nás*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

násztán*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

canada*hun*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

huny*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

vala*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

kimo*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

nóni*usz* (lófajta)


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

uszkár*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

Tamá*si* (Áron)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

sikolto*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

Szókira*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

koro*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

hát*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

marko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

lóele*del*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

del*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

zsa*bó*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

bó*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

léböjtkú*ra *


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 31)

rá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

találko*zó*


----------



## wape51 (2014 Október 31)

zománc


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

Mánc*ra* (Mánc-hegy)


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## pavivi (2014 November 1)

ta*nár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

nárciszil*lat*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

lá*tcső*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

csö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

rögtö*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

romosdi*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

ó*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

lomtáro*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

tok*zás* (így van írva valamiért hm..)


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

To*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 1)

Kor*fu*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

fu*kar*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

karölt*ve*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

verekedé*sek*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 2)

sekres*tyés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

Mivel így folytathatatlan: 

tész*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

sekres*tyés *hm.. tész hm..
Tatabá*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 2)

nyava*jog*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

jogtip*rás*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 2)

ráspo*lya *


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

Jata*gán* (török kard)


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 2)

gáncso*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 2)

ban*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

kabi*net*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 2)

tornando írta:


> kabi*net*


net*tó*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 2)

tola*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

táska*zár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

zár*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

kamara*i*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

írat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

langusz*tát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

tát*va*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 3)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

kirekesz*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

tőzeg*föld*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

föld*út*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

törő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

dő*re *(oktalan,meggondolatlan)


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

reme*gő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 3)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 3)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 3)

kol*dus*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 3)

waterlily21 írta:


> ziman*kó*


kókusz*zsír*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 3)

zsírége*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 4)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

kereske*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 4)

dő*zsöl*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

zöldel*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 4)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

térelmé*let*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 4)

let*tek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 4)

Tek*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

la*kat*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 4)

kattogtat*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

sut*ba *//nem jó a tagolásod tornando


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

valóban ló-va-sút
barac*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

kos*bor*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 5)

bordély*ház*


----------



## hegyipatak (2014 November 5)

házte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

tő*ke*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

kevé*lyen*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

jen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

kito*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

las*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

ré*gi*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 5)

gigantománi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

au*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 5)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 5)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

dokumentu*mok*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 5)

mok*sa *(elixír)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

Sabi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 6)

zónaé*tel *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

tömít*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

vető*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

gép*szíj*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

szíjgyártómes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

tokaszalon*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

Natáli*a*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 6)

aranykorpor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

nyalás*sal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

szal*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 6)

makett*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

ben*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 6)

nefelej*csek*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 7)

csekkfü*zet*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

szét*tör*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 7)

történe*lem *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

lember*gi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 7)

gigabáj*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

tokter*mő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

mö*gé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

gereb*lye*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

Jeri*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 8)

kótya*gos*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

Goszto*la* (község)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

laminál*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

vala*ki*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 8)

kirán*dul*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

Dulcine*a* (La Mancha lovagja)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

akár*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 8)

kortár*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

salabak*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 8)

termő*föld*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

földosz*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 8)

táska*net*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

netkapcso*lat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

lat*ba /*sokat nyom a latba/


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

baba*ház*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

derme*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

rendőrjár*őr*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

őr*szem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

szempil*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 9)

latya*kos*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

(ren-dőrjárőr)
kos*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 9)

rako*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

salakmo*tor*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

tor*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

kapa*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 9)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

bo*kor*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 9)

kortyin*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

toro*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 9)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 9)

szám*tan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 9)

tantár*gya*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 10)

gyanusítot*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

talkum*por*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 10)

portalan*ná*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

nápo*lyi*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 10)

Hát te tudsz folytatást hogy kitörölted?
szerintem nincsen


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

ji*ve* (mint táncfajta)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 10)

vereked*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 10)

tanu*lás *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

lássá*tok*


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 10)

tok*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

halszál*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 10)

kacsalako*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

marako*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 10)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

lókö*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

tő*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

levegővé*tel *


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

tel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

keskeny*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

rehabilitáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

oko*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 11)

edcsi82 írta:


> zóly*om*


Zólyom, szótagolva: Zó-lyom
Ha hozol lyom-szótaggal, vagy jom-szótaggal kezdődő szót, elnézést kérek. 



rituevu írta:


> oko*zó*


zoko*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

régisége*ket*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 11)

kettétör*te *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

terepszem*le*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

lekopot*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

tanó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 11)

ragyave*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

réskitöl*tő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 11)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 12)

kertvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

rostá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 12)

lopot*tak*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 12)

taknyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

san*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 12)

daga*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 12)

Dorog*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 12)

Diós*győr*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

Győrzá*moly*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 12)

molytala*nít*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

nitro*gén*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

génhi*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

baba*ház*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 12)

háztar*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 12)

kacsaúszta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

tojásfehér*je *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

jelen*tős*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 13)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 13)

reskon*tó *
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reskontó


----------



## tornando (2014 November 13)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 13)

do*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

tál*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 13)

katafal*kon
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravatal*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 13)

konyha*kés *


----------



## tornando (2014 November 13)

kés*ve*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 13)

velőtrá*zó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

zoko*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 13)

gonoszte*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

vőle*gény*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 14)

gén*bank*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

bankautoma*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

takaro*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

dózero*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

tornando írta:


> lokomo*tív*


Írjál egy olyan szót, ami "tív" szótaggal kezdődik kérlek.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 14)

Van egy
A TIV típusú jármű a a tornádókereső pl. beültem a TIV*be http://totalcar.hu/magazin/hirek/2011/08/08/hat_tonna_ket_centis_pancel_hatszaz_loero/
http://totalcar.hu/magazin/hirek/2011/08/08/hat_tonna_ket_centis_pancel_hatszaz_loero/*
Vagy legyen inkább lokomotív*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 14)

művelődéspolti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

kara*ván*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 14)

vándo*rol (van)*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

roller*fék*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 14)

féko*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 14)

Jaka*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

bételdi*ó*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

óbégat*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

tapétavá*gó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

ba*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

ko*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

romhalmaz*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

hada*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

korcsolyaci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

pő*re*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

rezsiterhe*ket*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

ket*té *


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

tékozlá*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

tatarozta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 15)

törpepa*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

patak*part*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 15)

partsza*kaszt*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

kasztrálta*tó*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

ti*tok*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

tokszalagszakadá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

sarokeme*lő*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

vergő*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

dőlésvona*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

lakóau*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 15)

tópar*ton*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 15)

ton*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

halsü*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 15)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 16)

tas*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

Livor*nó* (olasz város)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 16)

nógat*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 16)

nia*cin
*
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 16)

cin*ke *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

kereske*dő*


----------



## claires (2014 November 16)

dőzsöl*és*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

les*gól*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 16)

góllövő


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 16)

ingváll


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

váll*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 16)

faka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

pú*der*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 16)

der*vis*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

viszkozi*tás*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 November 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

kapásjel*ző*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 November 16)

zötyögő*sen*


----------



## Mile (2014 November 16)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

zize*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 16)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

cselve*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 17)

tőzsér*nek*
http://hu.wiktionary.org/wiki/tőzsér


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

nek*tár* (sőt a Tenkes kapitányban is szerepel tőzsér)


----------



## Martel (2014 November 17)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

napo*zó*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 17)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 17)

kizsigerel*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

tekin*tet*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 17)

tettestár*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 17)

sarok*vas*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 17)

vasszorga*lom*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 17)

Lomnici*nek *(Zoltán)


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 17)

tartás*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

díjbesze*dő*


----------



## Mile (2014 November 17)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

reme*gő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 17)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Mile (2014 November 17)

lő*lap*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 17)

lapszem*le*


----------



## Mile (2014 November 17)

lefoglal*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 17)

tanya*si*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 18)

sikolta*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

Nikolet*te* (egy kicsit franciásan)


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

Terézvár*os*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 18)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

taní*tó*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

Tóp*art*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

partvonal*ra*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

rak*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

Martel írta:


> rak*lap*


Nem jó a tagolásod - pedig a feketítéssel jeleztem: ra - val kell kezdened. A raklap: rak - lap


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

rituevu írta:


> Nem jó a tagolásod - pedig a feketítéssel jeleztem: ra - val kell kezdened. A raklap: rak - lap



igazad van, elnéztem
raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 18)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

zsa*bó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 November 18)

bóko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

koro*na*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

Sarol*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 19)

takony*kór*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

kóre*set*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

settenke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

lebegte*tő*


----------



## Mile (2014 November 19)

tőkebe*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

tétmérkőzés*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

rebel*lis*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 19)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

török*méz*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 19)

Méz*ga* (család)


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

ga*lád *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

Ládbese*nyő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 19)

nyö*gő*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

gőgös


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 19)

Gös*ser*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

sercegé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

sereghaj*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

topog*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

tornando írta:


> topog*nak*


Írj egy nak-kal kezdődő szót légy szíves.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 19)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

dö*rög*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 19)

rögva*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 19)

lópat*kó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

kó*sza*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 19)

szakál*las*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 20)

ha*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

lombozat*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 20)

takaro*san*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

sán*ta*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 20)

tas*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

lite*res*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 20)

respek*tál*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 20)

tálcamo*só*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 20)

sóvár*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 20)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

kor*társ*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 21)

társszer*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 21)

rögvalósá*ga*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

rög*bi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 21)

bizonyítvá*nya*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

nyakle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

vesztege*tő*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

nya*fog*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 21)

fogarava*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

lódok*tor* // egy "a" betűvel többet írtál


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

tornaci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

pő*re*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

rejtekaj*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

Martel írta:


> rejtekaj*tó *


Nem jó a tagolásod: rej - tek - aj - tó. Az én feladványom vége pedig: re


----------



## Martel (2014 November 22)

rituevu írta:


> Nem jó a tagolásod: rej - tek - aj - tó. Az én feladványom vége pedig: re



retek


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

Tek*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

Martel írta:


> langalé*ta*


Már megint rossz a tagolásod!


----------



## Martel (2014 November 22)

lakás


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

kastély*park*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 22)

parkszál*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 22)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

boroshor*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 22)

dobol*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 22)

lóden*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

ben*dő*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 22)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## Martel (2014 November 23)

ruhafé*le *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 23)

lepénye*vés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

vés*nök*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 23)

nőklap*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

nők lapja két szó: nőkkel, nőkre, nőkben, stb. .....


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 23)

rituevu írta:


> vés*nök*


nők*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

reme*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 23)

görén*nyel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

nyel*vi*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 23)

viszályko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

dózero*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 23)

lódíta*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Ngo Hanh Nikoletta (2014 November 23)

bemelegitő


----------



## tornando (2014 November 24)

tőkésál*lam*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

lampio*nok*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 24)

nok*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

libe*gő*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 24)

gő*te*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 24)

temet*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

Ni*ke*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 24)

kere*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

kes*keny*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 24)

kendőzet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

len*ge*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 24)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

da*ru*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

rubeó*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

lakatosi*nas*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 24)

náspán*gol*


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

golgo*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

tagolhatósá*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

gala*csin*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

csincsil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

la*pos*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

postaab*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

lakta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

tómellé*ki*


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

kia*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

dobo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 24)

gólya*láb*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

lő*tér*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 25)

térfigyelő


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

lövöldö*ző*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

Sző*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

regge*li*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

lio*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

ton*hal*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

hal*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 25)

tokmá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 25)

gólyatábor


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 25)

lónév


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

név*más*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

más*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

nap*tár*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

napo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 26)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

dőre*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

Martel írta:


> dőre*ség*


Mindig csak olyan szót írjál, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Nem hiszem, hogy lenne "ség"-gel kezdődő szó. Ilyen esetben toldalékot kell hozzá rakni. 

szeg*re*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

recept*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 26)

remeg*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

nek*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 26)

tárcsa*hang*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 26)

hangor*kán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

kán*kán* / tánc


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 26)

kán*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

torló*dó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 26)

dobo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 26)

locso*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

lókapa*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 26)

róka*mál* (http://rokamal.szojelentese.com/)


----------



## tornando (2014 November 27)

málná*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

kat*tan*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 27)

tanter*vi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

világí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 27)

Tokaji*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

ban*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 27)

dalos*könyv*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

könyv*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 27)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

csapatkapi*tány*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 28)

tánco*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

semer*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 28)

rekeszi*zom*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

zom*bi*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

rituevu írta:


> zom*bi*


(roppant ízléstelennek tartom az előttem írt hsz-t, ezért figyelmen kívül hagyom, és Rituevu szavát folytatom)

bivaly*tej*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

tejbeda*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

gépze*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

neme*re* (erdélyi szél)


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

rebelli*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

lyukvágóvé*ső*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

sö*tét*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

tétlenke*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

dik*tál*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 28)

tálcá*ra*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

digitalizá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

sut*ba *


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

babapelen*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

torkola*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 28)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 29)

cdurmol írta:


> tópar*ti*


tipegő*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

ben*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 29)

Dömehá*za*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

zavar*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

tapogató*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 November 29)

zo*kon* (vesz)


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

kon*tó*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

tódí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2014 November 29)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 30)

gorom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

baba*ház*


----------



## Martel (2014 November 30)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

terjesz*tő*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 30)

tőosztá*sa*


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

savómen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

testesí*ti*


----------



## tornando (2014 November 30)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

darvado*zó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

zokog*va*


----------



## Kelemenek (2014 November 30)

varieté


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

té*ma*


----------



## Kelemenek (2014 November 30)

Madagaszkár


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

kármen*tő*


----------



## Kelemenek (2014 November 30)

tőzsdeügy*nök*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

nők*kel*


----------



## Kelemenek (2014 November 30)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Kelemenek (2014 November 30)

Dó*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 November 30)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

tornando írta:


> segg*re*


Nem jó a tagolásod - megint. "dicsőség": seg -ged. De mivel a feladó eleve olyan feladványt adott, amit másképpen nem lehet folytatni, törlöm az övét is és a tiédet is és így fogod tudni folytatni.


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

divat*báb*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 1)

báb*ra*
nem volt jó tényleg(de ezzel lehetett volna folytatni: seg*ge,* bár nem szimpi)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 1)

gépállo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

máskép*pen*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 1)

penge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

törölge*tő*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 1)

tő*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

levele*ző*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 1)

zömöksé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

geneti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 1)

kaba*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

laminá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

Lomonoszov*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

hamu*ra*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

rava*tal*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

_Tal*bot*_(gépkocsimárka)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

botlá*bú*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

bú*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

dorom*bol*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

boldogta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

lángoltkolbász


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

bástya*fal*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

falborí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

kavi*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

ár*rés*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

részlehaj*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

ró*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 2)

kazama*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

takarítóesz*köz*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 2)

közté*vé *(ami már nincsen)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

védel*mi*


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 2)

mimi*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

kara*te*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 2)

telekha*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 2)

tárcsafék*zár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

zár*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 3)

kama*ra*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 3)

ra*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 3)

póke*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

re*ked*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 3)

kedve*sem*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 3)

sem*mis*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 3)

miskakan*csó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

csókoló*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 4)

zokog*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

hatla*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 4)

postako*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

csí*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 4)

rabic*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

fal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 4)

karam*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

bol*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 4)

haza*vár*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

várba*zár*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 4)

zárszakértő*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 4)

idege*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

nekta*rin*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 4)

ringa*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

tópar*ti*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 4)

ti*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

tántor*gó*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 4)

gólya*hír*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 4)

hírlapíró


----------



## tornando (2014 December 5)

Rózsavöl*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

gi*ga*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 5)

ga*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

gyilokma*dár*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 5)

dárdanyél*lel*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 5)

lel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

keske*nyít*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 5)

Nyitrá*ra*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 5)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 5)

di*vat*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 5)

kor*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

képvise*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 5)

lőportar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

toló*lap*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

tanítómes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 6)

termé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

selyemru*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 6)

hanyag*ság*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 6)

Ság*vár*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 6)

Várpalo*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

tántoríthatat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 6)

lankadatlan*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 6)

dögönyö*zi*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 6)

ziherejsz*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

tü*kör*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 6)

körvona*la*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

lamel*la*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 6)

laminál*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

tankerü*let*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 6)

létminimu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

makacsko*dik*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 7)

diktál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

Ni*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 7)

kicso*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

dalár*da*


----------



## fekci (2014 December 7)

dara*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

bol*ha*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

haba*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

rekke*nő*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

nőro*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

koncert*jegy*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 7)

jegysze*dő*


----------



## drymonia (2014 December 7)

dőlésszög


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

szög*vas*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 8)

vasko*hó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

hódo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 8)

(ló..)
ló*den *(van)


----------



## Martel (2014 December 8)

den*tal*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 8)

talpa*sok*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 8)

szok*tam*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 8)

tambu*rás*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 8)

ráspoly*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 8)

ruhafal*va*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

vacako*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

las*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

kabalafigu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

raké*ta*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

tavaszköszön*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

tömeghisztéri*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 8)

adatköz*lő*


----------



## KaksziBéci (2014 December 8)

Lő*tér*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 8)

térze*ne*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 8)

ne*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

mes*ter*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 8)

ter*mesz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

mészfes*ték*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 8)

tek*nős*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

nősté*nyek*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 9)

nyek*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

kendőzet*len*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 9)

lendítőke*rék*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 9)

rék*li*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 9)

libikó*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

kara*mell *


----------



## Martel (2014 December 9)

mellplaszti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

kara*ván*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 9)

ván*dor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

dorbézo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 9)

lo*bog*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

bog*rács*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 9)

rac*csol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 9)

Csollán*né* (Jókai egyik regényalakja az És mégis mozog a föld c műből)


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 9)

néma*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

szagló*szerv*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 9)

szervszállí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 10)

csicseribor*só *


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

sólám*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 10)

Matolcsy (*csi*)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

csi*be*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 10)

be*szív*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 10)

szívkaté*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

termé*szet*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 10)

szétára*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 10)

dobo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

lovaspá*lya*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

ja*pán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

pán*síp*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

sípcsontvé*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

dögönyö*ző*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

lősze*res*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 11)

reskon*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

Tóal*más*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 11)

másna*pos*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

had*táp*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 11)

táplál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

Nini*ve*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 11)

ve*szett*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

szett*be*


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 11)

becsa*pás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

vanita75 írta:


> becsa*pás*


Már másodszor adsz fel olyan szavat, aminek olyan végződése van, hogy szinte lehetetlen normális szót találni. Mindig csak olyan szavat adj fel, amit te is tudsz folytatni. Ha másképp nem megy, valami ragot tegyél hozzá.

Páskom*ra*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

dia*dal*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

dalma*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

ta*pír*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

pirkad*na*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

Na*to*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

toko*zó*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

zokog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

vala*ki*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

kiabá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 12)

rómaiko*ri*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

I*gor*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

gór*cső*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

csővá*gó*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

golyós*toll*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 12)

tollpi*he*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

heten*te*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 12)

tetőülésé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

reveren*da*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

da*mil*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

milli*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 12)

óbégat*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 12)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

lódí*tó*


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 12)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 13)

fajáté*kok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

kokszo*ló*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

lódí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

tipe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

gő*te*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

teleka*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

ló*vé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

vé*res*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

restelke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

dő*re*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

remeg*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

verőem*ber*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 13)

béra*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

nyaló*ka* /javítottam


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 13)

varró*gép*


----------



## Martel (2014 December 14)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 14)

működ*het*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

hét*fő*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 14)

főnökség*gel*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

gélálla*gú *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 14)

gúnyoro*san*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 14)

san*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

darabo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 14)

lokomotí*von*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

vontatóha*jó*


----------



## Timy327 (2014 December 14)

jóvágá*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

súlyo*zó*


----------



## Timy327 (2014 December 14)

zóna


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

napo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 14)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 14)

lő*lap *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

lapvá*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 14)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## Timy327 (2014 December 14)

bor*jú*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 14)

júdás*pénz *


----------



## Timy327 (2014 December 14)

pénztár*ca*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 14)

cappucci*no *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

Noki*a*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 15)

akad*hat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

hat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

rako*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

domi*nó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 15)

no*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

hatósá*gi*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 15)

gibo*a* (kígyófajta)


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 15)

arány*lik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

likvidi*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 15)

lyukma*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

róma*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

ibo*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

javas*lat*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 15)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

napo*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 15)

zónarend*szer*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

szerkeze*ti*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 15)

tilalomtáb*la*


----------



## laurana30 (2014 December 15)

laposte*tő*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 15)

tőkegom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

batyu*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 16)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 16)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 16)

tolon*gás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 16)

Gás*pár*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 16)

párválasztá*son*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

son*ka*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

kazánszere*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

lökö*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

tár*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 17)

narodnyi*kok*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

kok*tél*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 17)

télu*tó *


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

toko*di*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

divat*báb*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

bábmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

termékmin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 17)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 17)

latrinatakarí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

toko*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 17)

zománcfesté*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

kes*keny*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

ken*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 17)

ló*gós*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 17)

gos*pel */ zenei stílus, amelyet a keresztény vallási életben használnak egyéni vagy közösségi hitük zenei kifejezésére, és vallásos alternatívát nyújtani./


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 17)

Pelbárt*hoz *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

hozzáér*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

tasmánia*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

iga*zi *


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

kó*la *


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

laposte*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

tű*hegy*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

hegymá*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

szo*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

babaszo*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 18)

halo*gén*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

génmanipuláci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 19)

óbé*gat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 19)

gat*ter* /keretes fűrész/


----------



## tornando (2014 December 19)

termelő*nek*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 19)

nekropo*lisz*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

lisz*tes*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 19)

tespe*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

dödöl*le*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 19)

leszamaraz*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

zabolá*zó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

szórako*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

To*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

korkér*dés*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 20)

dés*ma* -_ a dézsma szó korabeli írásváltozata_


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

makaró*ni*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 20)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 20)

tornando írta:


> Nigéri*a*


automa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 20)

dobo*zol *


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

Zoltá*né*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

né*ma*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

mala*ga *(sütemény,bor,bútor,szőlő )


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

galandfé*reg*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

regge*li*


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

lili*om*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

omlós*ra*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 21)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

lan*ka*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

ka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

bátra*ké *(a szerencse)


----------



## tornando (2014 December 21)

kézenfek*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 21)

inggallér*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

gépo*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

csikoro*gó*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 22)

Gó*lem*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

Lemberbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

nyaka*zó* / Lember*g*bánya


----------



## tornando (2014 December 22)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

ágy*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

tál*ba*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

Ba*lázs*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

lázá*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 23)

lompo*sak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

sakko*zó *


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 23)

Zo*li*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

li*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 23)

barátfü*le*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

leve*gő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 23)

kimo*no*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

nó*zi*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 23)

zih*ál*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 24)

hálhat*na*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 24)

napo*zó*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 24)

zónázik


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 24)

zikkura*tok*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 24)

tok*hár* (közép ázs. régi népcsoport)


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 24)

hár*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 24)

faku*tya*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 25)

Tamá*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

semer*re*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 25)

reked*ten*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 25)

tengeli*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

ceru*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 25)

zaba*gép*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 25)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 25)

művé*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

szigo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 25)

rút*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 25)

dőlésgát*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 25)

tokha*lak *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

lakta*tó*


----------



## villanto (2014 December 25)

Tóal*más*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 25)

másfélekép*pen*


----------



## villanto (2014 December 25)

pendit*eni*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 25)

nihilis*ta* /pendite-*ni*


----------



## villanto (2014 December 25)

tani*ta/*tikar*am*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 26)

Ta*bán*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

bánkó*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

domi*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

nyomo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 26)

Zórá*dé* (http://zoraderno.hu/)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

dé*vér* (halfajta)


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 26)

vérfar*kas*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 26)

kas*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

po*kol*


----------



## Beatita (2014 December 26)

kolbász


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Básztet


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

tette*sek*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 26)

sekrestyés*nek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

nekro*lóg *


----------



## huncili (2014 December 26)

lóg*nál*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

nyál*ka*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

kapitulál


----------



## Beatita (2014 December 26)

arturo2003 írta:


> Básztet


Gonosz voltam, Te viszont ügyes vagy!


----------



## Beatita (2014 December 26)

tetvész


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Beatita írta:


> Gonosz voltam, Te viszont ügyes vagy!


No igen, vicces volt a "bász" mint kezdőszótag.  Viszont, nem akarom offolni a topicokot, de azóta volt pár hozzászólás.  Az utolsó konkrétan a hasonlóan gonosz

"kapitulál"


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

Beatita, olyan szót kell feladni, amelyiknek az utolsó szótagjával Te is tudsz új szót beírni. Nem arról szól a játék, hogy egymással gonoszkodjunk.


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Beatita feladványa megoldható volt, az enyém viszont tényleg gonosz, szóval mea culpa. :/

Kapitulál helyett akkor...

katona


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

Nagasza*ki / *igaz, Te voltál!


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

kimonó


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

nóga*tó*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

tófenék


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

zavarbaejtő


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

tőkekivo*nás*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

náspágolás


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

lássá*tok*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

tokkal-vonóval


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

vallo*más*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

máshol


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

hol*mi*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

mikor


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

kortár*sak*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 27)

sakkolimpi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

akasz*tó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 27)

to*kás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

kastély*ba*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

batár


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

társasá*gi*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

Gizella


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

lomtár


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

társu*lás*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

lássátok


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

tokha*lak*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

laknék


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

zava*ró*


----------



## lem (2014 December 27)

róKA


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

kapa*ró*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 27)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

rombo*ló*


----------



## villanto (2014 December 27)

lóte*tű*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 28)

tü*zér*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

zer*ge*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 December 28)

geréb*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

tok*lyó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 28)

jó*lét*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 28)

léte*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

Lemberg-bá*nya *


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 28)

nyalá*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 28)

tófel*szín*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 28)

színte*len *


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

leno*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

galamb*pár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

pár*baj*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

baj*társ*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

társta*lan*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

lan*kás*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

kasté*lya *(ja)


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

javas*lat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

latba*vet*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

veteme*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

zónai*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

geren*da*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 28)

da*da*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

darabo*ló*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

lóbal*zsam*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 28)

zsámbé*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

kiraga*dó*


----------



## Beatita (2014 December 28)

Kuriga írta:


> Beatita, olyan szót kell feladni, amelyiknek az utolsó szótagjával Te is tudsz új szót beírni. Nem arról szól a játék, hogy egymással gonoszkodjunk.


Nem direkt gonoszkodtam, természetesen. Mielőtt rányomtam volna a küldés gombra, tisztában voltam azzal, hogy aki ismeri a fent nevezett egyiptomi istennőt, az megtalálja a rejtvényre a megoldást.


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 28)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

ragado*zó*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

kusso*ló*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

lottósorso*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

lássa*tok*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

tok*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

halik*ra*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

rajz*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

lap*top*


----------



## mofan (2014 December 28)

top*rongy*


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 28)

rongyba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

babakelengye


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 29)

gyerek*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

kor*társ*


----------



## waterlily21 (2014 December 29)

társbérle*te*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

tehe*tős*


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)

tőszám*név*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

névu*tó*


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)

tótág*as*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

Gasz*ton*


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)

ton*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

halvá*sár *


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)

sár*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

gatya*szár*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

szárma*zás*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

zászlóvi*vő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

vörösö*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

dödöl*le *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

leve*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

Gödöl*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

lő*tér*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

térhatá*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

sugár*zó*


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

fala*kat*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

katto*gó*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 30)

góti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

kusso*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

lópat*kó *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

kó*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

rókavö*rös *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

Rösz*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

kelen*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

gye*rek*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

rekke*nő *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

női*es*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

espe*res*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

miért? női*es* utolsó szótagjára írtam, *es*peres...


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

Kuriga írta:


> miért? női*es* utolsó szótagjára írtam, *es*peres...


Igaz. Ezek szerint nekem ártott meg a mákoskalács, nem oolong-nak.

reszke*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

tőkehalmáj*krém *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

krém*sajt*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

sajtmár*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

kabát*zseb*


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 30)

zsebtol*vaj*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

vaj*da*


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 30)

dacá*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 31)

Róme*ó*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 31)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

rikí*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 31)

tó*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 31)

név*utó*


----------



## huncili (2014 December 31)

utó*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 31)

szó*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

tag*díj*


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 31)

díjfize*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

tésztaszű*rő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

röhö*gő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 1)

gőzö*lés*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 1)

lesz*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

ancsitello írta:


> lés*zen*


A lészen tagolása : lé - szen
Feladvány: lész -


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

tek*nő*


----------



## ancsitello (2015 Január 1)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 1)

zörög*nek*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

nekrológ


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 1)

lóg*va*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

vajúdik


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

dik*tál*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

tál*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Gyo Gyo írta:


> tál*ca*


Kérlek, hogy mindig olyan szavat írjál, amelyet te is tudnál folytatni.

csaló*dó*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

dobo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

gó*lya* / ja


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

ja*vul*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

vulgá*ris *


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

rizs*föld*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

földhiva*tal*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

talpalat*nyi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

góli*át*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

át*hoz*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

hosz*tesz*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

tesztel*ve*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

verek*szik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

szik*kaszt*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

kaszt*rál*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

ral*ly*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

lyu*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

kas*pó*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

pó*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

vaj*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

krémszap*pan*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

pan*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

ton*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 1)

halfo*gás*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

gasztro*blog*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Gyo Gyo írta:


> áskáló*dik*


Nem jó a tagolásod, légy szíves javítsd.


----------



## villanto (2015 Január 1)

blogí*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Ráska*i *(Lea - történetíró)


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

lemberdzsek*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

regenerá*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

koco*gó*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Gyo Gyo írta:


> gó*lem*


És mondd "lem"-mel milyen szavat tudsz írni. Van egy Lemberg - de akkor az utánam következő dolgát nehezítem. Ha ilyen szavat adsz fel, akkor legalább valami kötőszót tegyél utána, hogy lehessen folytatni.


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

dömö*tör*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

törvénye*rő*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

rö*vid*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Gyo Gyo írta:


> rö*vid*


A feladványom: tör - vény - e - rő 
A saját feladványodat: rö, vagy rő - vel kell kezdened.


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

vid*ra*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

rama*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

Da*kar*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

kar*mol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

mol*nár*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

nár*cisz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

cisz*ta*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

zsá*ba*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

bá*mul*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

mul*ti*


----------



## Gyo Gyo (2015 Január 1)

ti*to*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

toko*zó */ Tito


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 2)

Kuriga írta:


> zólyo*mi*


miseru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

hata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 2)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

bosto*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

Nini*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

reme*gő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 2)

gőzölé*sek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

szekrény*sor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

sorszám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

névtáb*la*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 2)

Lata*bár*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

bár*ka*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Január 2)

ka*rám*


----------



## cs.linzi (2015 Január 2)

rámpa


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 2)

palet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

tavas*szal*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 3)

szal*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 3)

rökönyöd*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 3)

dödö*le*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

le*mez*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 3)

mezcse*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 3)

recse*gő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 3)

gőgösségé*vel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

vélhető*en*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 3)

engedelmed*del*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 4)

del*nő* (szép nő)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

nővéde*lem*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 4)

lemniszká*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 4)

szané*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

rok*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

kaka*du*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

du*haj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

hajla*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

mosha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

tógazdasá*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

gi*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 4)

róka*fi *


----------



## Mikka77 (2015 Január 4)

fia*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

talkum*por*


----------



## Mikka77 (2015 Január 4)

porszí*vó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 4)

vonat*jegy*


----------



## Mikka77 (2015 Január 4)

jegyiro*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 4)

dalo*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 5)

róka*láb *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 5)

rózsaab*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

lakmuszpa*pír*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 5)

pirszin*ges *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

geszte*nye*


----------



## Mikka77 (2015 Január 5)

nyelő*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

csőlá*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

csi*be*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

be*teg*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

tegna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

piro*sak *


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 6)

sak*ter* (Tradicionális kóser húst, feldogozó ember)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2015 Január 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 6)

lapos*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

vas*rúd*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 7)

rúdgyakor*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

lát*tat*


----------



## hegyipatak (2015 Január 7)

Tát*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

rako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 7)

dobókoc*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

kato*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 7)

na*gyon*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

gyónta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 7)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

siká*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

torzsalko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

lopako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 8)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

szárkapocs*csont*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 8)

csontfara*gás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 8)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

pár*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

takarító*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

nő*társ*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 9)

társta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

lan*ka*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 9)

ka*kás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 9)

kas*pó*


----------



## Vaarga Dolly (2015 Január 9)

pó*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 9)

lódí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

tódí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 10)

to*rok*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 10)

rokkamáni*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

Dóra


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

rako*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 10)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

zsarol*tak*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 11)

Taktahar*kány*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

kandal*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

lóab*rak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

rak*tár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

társaságbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

libikó*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

ka*por*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

porko*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

ligetszé*pe *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

peca*bot*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

botrány*hős*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

hőstörténetek*re*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Január 12)

rehabili*tál*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

tál*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Január 12)

kana*pé*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

Péte*ri*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Január 12)

ri*poszt*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

posztgraduá*lis*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Január 12)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

ta*pír *


----------



## sivecste (2015 Január 12)

pirka*dat *_/ jobbat nem tudok..._


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

dato*lya* // tudom, hogy nem jó a szótagolás, de még lehetne a Datsun, de azt sem lehetne folytatni


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

ja*pán*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 12)

pánto*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

lássa*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 13)

laktózmen*tes*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 13)

tessékel*ni*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 13)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 13)

muskétá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 13)

sokköte*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 13)

tessékel


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 13)

keltege*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 13)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

cseresz*nye*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 14)

nyenye*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

reme*gő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 14)

gőtefé*lék*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 14)

llékvá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 15)

rósejb*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 15)

rituevu írta:


> Nikolet*ta*


Tamásko*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 15)

dologta*lan *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

lan*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 15)

kaba*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

latya*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 15)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

rituevu írta:


> latya*kos*


kosszarv*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 16)

zónai*dő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 16)

dö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 16)

röghegysé*gek*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 16)

gek*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 16)

kóris*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 16)

tanár*nő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

akasz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 17)

tódí*tasz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

taasztatú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 17)

rama*dán* (muszlin ünnep)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

Dan*kó* (Pista) - nem muszlin (ruhaanyag), hanem muszli*m*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

kódo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

tor*zsa *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

bó*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

jakuz*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

ziman*kó *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

kopaszo*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 18)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

röhö*gő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

lő*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

lapszabászat*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 18)

rama*dán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

Dan*kó *(Pista)


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 18)

Kótya*gos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

Goszto*nyi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

nyitot*tan *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

tankerület*re*


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 18)

re*tek*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

tek*la*


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 18)

la*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

kosla*tó*


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 18)

tóme*der*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 18)

dermed*ten *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

tenger*víz*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 19)

víztisztí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

toko*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 19)

zó*na*


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 19)

nazá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

Gufo írta:


> talpa*zat*


És mondd "zat"-tal milyen szót tudnál írni? Mindig csak olyan szót írjál, amit te is tudsz folytatni. Ha nem, akkor legalább egy ragot tegyél hozzá.


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 19)

rituevu írta:


> lis*ta*


takaro*dó *


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 19)

dobo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 19)

lo*had*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 19)

had*nagy*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

nagyba*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 20)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

takarí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

toronyó*ra*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 20)

tanító*nő*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

nővé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

regényí*ró*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 21)

roha*dék*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 21)

dék*kel* 
http://wikiszotar.hu/wiki/magyar_ertelmezo_szotar/Dék


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 21)

kel*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 21)

tapasztalata*it*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

Itha*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 21)

kalapgu*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 21)

mi*se*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

semer*re*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 22)

reked*tek*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 22)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

ré*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

paraszthaj*szál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

szál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 22)

rózsatö*vis *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

visz*ket*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

ket*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 23)

ro*han*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

hangosí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 23)

tocso*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 23)

ba*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

katakliz*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

ma*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

nó*zi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

Zi*ta*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 23)

ziherejsz*tű*
találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

zóná*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

barackos


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

kósto*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

tűpár*na*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 24)

napoz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

ve*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

lő*tér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

tér*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

kő*tár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 25)

tár*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 25)

terpeszál*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 25)

toko*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

zokog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

vala*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

kíván*csi *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

csiva*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

Vati*kán *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

kán*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 25)

tor*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

ma*dár*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 25)

dár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

daba*si*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

sikolto*zó*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 25)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

ziman*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

kósza


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 26)

szabadgondolko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

dózero*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 26)

ló*den*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

Den*so *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

so*se*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

semer*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

relikvi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

au*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

do*bál*


----------



## kiscirmok (2015 Január 26)

bál*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

napo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

napo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

Zoli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 27)

kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

posta*könyv*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

könyv*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

tár*hely*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

helytar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

tizedesvesz-*sző*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

szökő*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

árfek*vés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

helyszíne*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

lő*lap*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 27)

lapraszerel*ten*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

tenge*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

kiscirmok írta:


> sző*rös*


valamit elnéztél...


----------



## kiscirmok (2015 Január 27)

rideg


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

degres*szív /*fokozatosan csökkenő/


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

szívszorí*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

tolatóra*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

Kuriga írta:


> tolatóra*dar*


dár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

dará*ló  /*_ lehetett volna darbuka: arab dob_


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

reze*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

darabá*ru *


----------



## kiscirmok (2015 Január 27)

ru*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

tinta*folt*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

foltvar*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

költségcsökken*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 27)

nya*kas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

kastély*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

baba*ház*


----------



## tornando (2015 Január 28)

ház*szám*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

számtanó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

rako*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

dobozo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

lo*vas*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

vastag*bél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

bél*vég*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

végíté*let*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 28)

let*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

Tem*ze*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

zeneisko*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

lakóha*jó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Január 28)

jóba*rát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 28)

rat*tan*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Január 28)

tanös*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

vényköte*les*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 28)

lestyángyö*kér*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 28)

kérvénye*ző*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 28)

zörömbö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 28)

lő*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

bát*rak*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 29)

rak*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

tárla*tok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

tok*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Január 29)

hal*kul *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

kultú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

költségcsökken*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

máj*krém*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

krémle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

vessé*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

jógata*nár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

nár*cisz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

cisz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 30)

zsané*ros *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

roston*sült*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

sültkrump*li *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

li*án*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 30)

ángyi*kád*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

kádkilé*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

pő*re*


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 30)

re*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

tek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

női*es*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

eskü*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

regény*hős*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

hőstörténe*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 30)

kazánszere*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

lő*szer*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

szertor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

ro*kon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

kon*zol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

Zol*tán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

táncos*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

nő*vér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

vér*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

mes*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

ter*mel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

mellet*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

teher


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

hermeti*kus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

kussolja*tok* (Bocs!)


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

toklá*sza*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

szamár*fül*


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

fülakupunktú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

ra*kasz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

kasz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

Ta*más*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

mas*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

Tintoret*to*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

tovatű*nik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

nik*kel*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 31)

kelle*mes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

berbe*rek*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 31)

rekke*nő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

nődö*gél *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

gél*je*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

jelenti


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

tilalmazta


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

taverna


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

nacionalista


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

tagolo


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

lóbőrcsizma


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 1)

madárete*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

tornaó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

dárdave*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

tömörí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 1)

tőzegtég*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

laka*tol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

tolmács*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

nővéde*lem*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

lemberdzsek*je*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

jegenye*fa*


----------



## zizabell (2015 Február 1)

fa*tömb*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

tömb*ház*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

tojássárgá*ja*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 1)

javasla*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

tom*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

panaszlá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

Csilla54 írta:


> lóvas*út*


út*test* / megnéztem, igazad van


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

test*vér* /köszönöm!


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

zö*rej*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

mester*mű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

művészlé*lek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

lektorá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

tűzdel*ve*


----------



## mammut (2015 Február 2)

vesekő


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

kovácsmű*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

helyhatározó*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

szó*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 2)

lópiku*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

lavi*na*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 2)

nafe*ne*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

neki*lát*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Február 2)

lát*vány*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

vándortá*bor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

borkorcso*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

javas*lat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 3)

napos*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

diákolimpi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

arany*láz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

lázmé*rő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 3)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

tegna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

pi*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

taka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

madárfé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

szek*tor*


----------



## Balázs M G (2015 Február 3)

tornász


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

nászindu*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

do*hány*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

hánykoló*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

tor*pan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

pantal*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

lo*pó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

pó*lus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

lus*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

ta*nul*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

nul*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

la*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

tinta*folt*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

foltvar*rás*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 4)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

tár*hely*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

helytar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

nyaka*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 5)

költségé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

regenerá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 5)

szár*nyak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 5)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

lemezját*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 5)

szóla*mok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

mokkacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

korcso*lya* (ja)


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

javí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

ka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

bát*rak*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

rak*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

tárfé*szek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

szekre*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

tolako*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

do*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

borot*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

kibabrál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 5)

tapaszta*lat *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

látsze*rész*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

részle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

tin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

tano*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

da*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

rabi*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

labirin*tus*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 5)

tusz*kol *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

kol*hoz*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 5)

hozzájáru*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

lóug*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Balázs M G (2015 Február 5)

dőre


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 5)

repe*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

ta*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

tár*hely*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

hely*pénz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

pénz*ügy*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

ügy*fél*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 6)

fél*kész *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

készé*tel*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 6)

teljesíthetet*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

len*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

cselek*vő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

vö*dör*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

dörgedel*me*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

me*leg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

légvonal*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

babaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

hata*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 6)

bí*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 6)

lóverseny*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

re*meg*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 6)

megza*var*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

varró*gép*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Február 6)

gépko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

csiva*va*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 6)

valaho*va*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 7)

hatá*ron*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

ron*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

gépá*gyú*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 7)

gyúléko*nyak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

nyaktor*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

hátrál*tat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 7)

tatfedélze*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

favil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

lapá*tol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

tol*vaj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

vaj*krém*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

rózsakrump*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

li*ter*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

terheléselosz*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 7)

táskavarró*gép *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

gép*ház*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

házmester*né*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 7)

néha*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

i*gaz*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

gazfic*kó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 8)

kóbor*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 8)

tok*lász*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 8)

Lász*ló*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

lótolvaj


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

vaj*krém*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

krémpuder


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

dermesz*tő* // ez már jó!- vastagítsd ki légy szíves az utolsó szótagot


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

tőkea*lap*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

lapszoknya


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

tűpár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

tétmérkőzés*re*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

reakci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

lyukkár*tya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

találko*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 8)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

kihaszná*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

Dózse-palo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

tapo*só*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

sóhiva*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

talkum*por*


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 8)

por*szem*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

szemkáprázta*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 8)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

ásványszakér*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

tő*le*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

leborot*vál*


----------



## Vaarga Dolly (2015 Február 8)

váltako*zó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

dő*re*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 8)

reme*kel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 8)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

ta*pír*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 9)

pír*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 9)

ban*tu*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

tuare*gek*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 9)

gek*kó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Február 9)

kó*rus*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Február 9)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

kussol*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 9)

Nio*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

béke*jobb*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 9)

jobb*ra*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 9)

cdurmol írta:


> jobb*ra*


rava*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

talkum*por*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 9)

portó*i*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Február 9)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 9)

res*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 9)

tilin*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 9)

kó*dol*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 9)

Dollárpa*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

parazi*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

tanár*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 10)

birok*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

gu*lya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

Ja*pán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

pán*síp*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

síp*jel*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 10)

jelző*őr*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

őrszo*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 10)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

kom*pót*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Február 10)

Pótlék


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

lek*vár*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 10)

komfortzó*na*
vármegyehá*za*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

zava*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 10)

korcsolya*él*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 11)

élmunkás*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

női*es*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 11)

es*ket*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

ket*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

tes*tes*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 11)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

regényí*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

fatus*kó*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 11)

kó*bor*


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 11)

Borbála


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

la*pos*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 11)

postalá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

dalár*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

dago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

nyara*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 11)

lóbálódz*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

való*di*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

divat*báb*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

bábszín*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

házava*tó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 12)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 12)

dobozo*ló*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 12)

lóita*tó*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 12)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 12)

Tóbi*ás//*Kolta*i*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

ikonfes*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

nyara*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

lássá*tok*


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 12)

tokmány


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 12)

Mán*dok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

dok*tor*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 12)

tor*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

majo*néz*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 12)

nézzé*tek*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 12)

Tek*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

csator*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

na*pos*


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 12)

Poshadt


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

/ ezt csak kissé szabálytalanul tudom folytatni

had*test*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

test*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

véra*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 13)

adósá*von*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

vonta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

tologa*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

derme*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

rene*gát*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

gát*ja*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 13)

jakobinu*sok *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

sok*szor*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 13)

szortírozó*gép*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

géppus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 13)

torkola*tát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 13)

tát*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

vala*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

király*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

női*es*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

eskü*vő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

vőfélyrig*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

musko*tály*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

tállya*i*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

tőkee*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

zsenili*a*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

alamu*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

szigo*rú*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 14)

Rú*zsa /*Magdi/


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 14)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

Maris*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

ka*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

portásfül*ke*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 15)

Kelebi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

akasztófavi*rág*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

rágcsá*lás*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 15)

lássa*lak*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 15)

lakta*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 15)

dó*zis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

zász*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 15)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 15)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 15)

csipet*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

*ke*zelő


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 15)

lőtávolsá*gon*


----------



## Kelemenek (2015 Február 15)

gondolat


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

látsze*rész*


----------



## Kelemenek (2015 Február 15)

*rész*rehajlás


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 15)

tok*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

halte*tem*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

Tem*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

ze*ne*


----------



## Kelemenek (2015 Február 15)

neme*zis*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

a zis-sel nem lehet folytatni...

ze*ne*

neon*cső*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 16)

csőcse*lék*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

lékhalá*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

szó*faj*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 16)

faj*hő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

hőmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 16)

ruhaszárí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 16)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

gyar*mat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

matró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

napo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

dő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

re*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

megle*het*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

hetvenked*ve*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

verek*szik*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Február 17)

szik*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

la*kat*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

lan*dol*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

zó*na*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

narancs*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

lé*dús*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

dúská*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 17)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

lő*tér*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 17)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 17)

verse*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 17)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

porci*ca*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

cilin*der*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

derme*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 18)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

gere*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

ben*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 18)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

szögle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

testüle*ti*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 18)

ti*por*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

porko*láb*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 18)

lábbe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

li*ter*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 18)

termelőszövetkeze*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

tok*hal*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 18)

hallásvizsgálat*ok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

toklá*szok *


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 18)

szok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

góti*ka*


----------



## m118 (2015 Február 19)

kanyar


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

nyarga*lás*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 19)

las*sú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

sú*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 19)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

hajókö*tél*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 19)

tél*víz*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Február 19)

Víz*ér*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 19)

érvényte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

len*ge*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

gerincte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

lendí*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

májfunkci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 20)

ó*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

darabo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 20)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

bátra*ké*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 20)

kévekö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

tövismada*rak*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 20)

rakkoló*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 20)

sok*szor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

szorzótáb*la*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 21)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

csi*kar*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 21)

karveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

tö*rek*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 21)

reklámi*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 21)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

vergő*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 21)

dőzsöl*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 21)

Ta*más*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 22)

másnap*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 22)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 22)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

mi*kor*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 22)

korlátoz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

vakaró*gép *


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 22)

gépíró*nő*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 22)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 22)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 22)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

to*jó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 22)

Jó*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

nás*fa*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 22)

falió*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 23)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Február 23)

Zó*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 23)

Napóle*on*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 23)

onkológi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 23)

alaku*lat*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 23)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 23)

napo*zó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 23)

zóname*nü*


----------



## Sild (2015 Február 23)

nünüke


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 23)

keretszerződés*ek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 24)

szek*ta*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 24)

Tama*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 24)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 24)

néve*lők*


----------



## Global10 (2015 Február 24)

lőkikép*ző*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 24)

zörömböl*ni*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 24)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 24)

tabuté*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 24)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 24)

gyar*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 24)

lópatko*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 24)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 24)

bát*rak*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 25)

rak*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

hatá*gú *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

gú*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

nya*kas*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

kaskö*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 25)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

reklámtás*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Február 25)

kaparó*vas*


----------



## Stella007 (2015 Február 25)

vas*tag*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

taglét*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

számlá*ló*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

ro*kon*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

konklúzi*ó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

óceánkutat*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 25)

gép*ész*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

észjárá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

sa*ru*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

ru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

hata*lom*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 26)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

tó*part*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 26)

partvona*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

li*án*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

angol*kert*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 26)

kertműve*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

lövész*kör *


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 26)

körtemuzsi*ka
*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

ka*bát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 26)

bátra*ké*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

ké*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

rekke*nő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

nővér*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

kese*reg*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Február 27)

regge*li*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 27)

libe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

gő*te*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 27)

tehermen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

testesí*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 27)

tizedesves*sző*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

sző*ke*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 27)

kegyet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

len*ge*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 27)

gereb*lye(je)*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Február 27)

jege*nye*


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 28)

nyerészke*dő*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 28)

dőzsöl*tél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 28)

télu*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 28)

tó*part*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Február 28)

partvidé*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 28)

király*nő*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 28)

nősze*mély*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Február 28)

mélytenge*ri*


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 28)

rimánkod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 28)

vajá*kos*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Február 28)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 28)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 28)

lovastú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 1)

rafi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 1)

A*rad*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 1)

rádler*be* (sörfajta)


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Március 1)

be*le*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 1)

le*vél*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 1)

vélhető*en*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

engedé*keny*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

kény*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

tő*ke*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 2)

kevert*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

teljesít*mény*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

mennye*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

iro*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

darusko*csi*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 2)

csigalép*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

csőszere*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

lődö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

rögzítőcsa*var *


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

vargabé*les*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 2)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

reme*gő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

gő*te*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

Csilla54 írta:


> gő*te*



terepmun*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

kari*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

gyarmatosí*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

kaca*tok*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

toktermé*sű*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

sűrí*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

tett*hely*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

helyszíne*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

vergő*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

csapa*tok*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

tokcsa*var *


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

vargabé*les*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

leskelőd*ve*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

vegetáriánu*sok*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

sokko*ló *


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

lóverseny*tér*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

tér*fél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

félté*keny*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

kénysze*res*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

restel*lő *


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

lőegy*let*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

let*tem *


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

tem*bál*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

bál*na *


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

na*hát*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

hát*lap*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

lapraszerel*ve*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

veszeke*dő*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

jacaran*da*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

da*dog*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

gos*pel *


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

pel*let*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

let*tél*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

télteme*tő*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

tőzegáfo*nya *


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

nyakassá*ga*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

gali*ba*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 3)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

természe*tes *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

tes*tőr*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

tőrcsa*pat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

patko*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 4)

lódok*tor*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 4)

tortafor*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 4)

matemati*ka*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 4)

kalózha*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

jóko*ra*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 4)

ragadozóma*dár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

dárdavi*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 4)

ingru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

hata*lom*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 5)

lom*bik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

bik*makk*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 5)

makk*liszt*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

liszthar*mat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 5)

matró*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

narancs*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

lé*dús*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Március 5)

dúsgaz*dag*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

Dag*mar* (női név)


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 5)

marga*rin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

ringa*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

tó*part*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

partmen*ti*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 5)

tilalomtáb*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## Kormos Melinda (2015 Március 5)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

lapvá*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Mile (2015 Március 5)

szek*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

ta*nár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

nár*cisz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 5)

ciszter*ci*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 6)

cinó*ber*

*




*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

berbe*rek*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Március 6)

rekke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

női*es*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

eskü*vő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

vőfélyrig*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

musko*tály*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

táj*kép*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 6)

képszerkesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

tas*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

libano*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 6)

Niaga*ra *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 7)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

Gas*kó* (Balázs - színész)


----------



## Andreaanna (2015 Március 7)

kó*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 7)

Ró*kus*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 7)

kusso*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 7)

vaj*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

krém*sajt*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 7)

sajtérlelés*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

rene*gát*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 8)

gátfu*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 8)

tótumfak*tum*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 9)

tum*ba *(ereklyetartó)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

baba*ház*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 9)

házava*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 9)

táskavarró*gép *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 9)

csi*hol*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 9)

holnap*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 9)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

zó*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 9)

Napóle*on*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

onkológi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 9)

automa*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 9)

talajmen*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

ti*tok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

tok*lász*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 10)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

retek*szár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

származá*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

súgó*lyuk*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

lyukkártyá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

valla*tó*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Március 10)

tódí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Március 10)

ka*pocs*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

pocskondiáz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Március 10)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

lángo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

ló*vé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

véte*li*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

libape*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

helyhatározó*szó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

szópár*baj*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

bajkeve*rés*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

réstömkö*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

lövészá*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

rok*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

kalau*zok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

zok*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 11)

Nini*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 11)

dőreség*re *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

reme*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 11)

teme*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

tő*le*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 11)

lelá*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

toborzónó*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

Ta*más*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

másfé*le*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Március 11)

Leven*te*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

terem*őr*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 11)

őrségvál*tás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 11)

ódiva*tú *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

tú*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

rabic*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

fal*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

kaka*du*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 11)

Dunaka*nyar*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

nyarga*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

lóvá*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

tett*hely*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

helyzetjel*ző*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

zömé*ben*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

benszülöt*tek*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 12)

Tek*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

la*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Március 12)

posvány*ban *


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 12)

banduko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

Lópi*ci*_ Gáspár_


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

ci*rok*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

rokforttor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

tapo*só*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

sóbarlang*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

barátfü*le*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

leve*gő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 12)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

cselve*tés *


----------



## waterlily21 (2015 Március 12)

testamentu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

maradék*elv*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

elvte*len*

gőte -temetet*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

lengéscsillapí*tó*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 12)

MitNem? írta:


> elvte*len*
> 
> gőte -temetet*len*



Ezt nem értem...

tia*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

Grandilkó írta:


> Ezt nem értem...
> 
> tia*ra*


Jogosan nem érted, mert Csilla54 később érkezett és feleszmélve törölte önmagát. Az ő szava volt a gőte. MitNem mindkettőnk szavára reagált.

rakodó*gép*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 12)

_Köszönöm a választ! 
_
gépjár*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

mű*sor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

sorkato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

tétmérkőzés*re*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

reak*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

torta*dísz*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 13)

díszzacs*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

korongo*zó*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 13)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

költségkímé*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 13)

lő*tér*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Március 13)

téri*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 13)

lődö*rög*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

rögbicsa*pat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 13)

pat*kó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

kócsagtollbokré*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 13)

takarmányré*pa*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 13)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

tagadhatat*lan*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 13)

lankad*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 13)

nagy*zol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 14)

Zol*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

tánco*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 14)

ló*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

gorom*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 14)

barátnő*im*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 14)

Im*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

reti*na*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 14)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 14)

Tűz*föld*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

föld*szín*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 14)

színmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

ta*vi*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 14)

via*dal*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 14)

dalver*seny*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 14)

senyve*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 14)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 14)

javasla*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

ti*tán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

tántor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

babaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

hata*lom*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

lomhasá*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

ásványfaj*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

talál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

kara*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

te*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

hát*ha*


----------



## Mile (2015 Március 15)

hallat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

lan*ka*


----------



## Mile (2015 Március 15)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 15)

tófenék*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

regényí*ró*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 16)

robo*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

go*nosz*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 16)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

ala*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 16)

kivá*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

vajtarta*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 16)

dorom*bol*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 16)

bol*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

hatásvadá*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

szórakozta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 16)

tó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

gyászmi*se*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 16)

segedelem*mel*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 16)

mellébe*szél*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 16)

szélka*kas *


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

kaska*vál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

vál*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

táska*fül*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 17)

fülhallga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

tó*part*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

partköze*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

*li*ba


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

na*hát*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 17)

hát*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 17)

gólemszerű*ek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

ekko*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 17)

tagoza*tos*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 17)

Tos*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

katama*rán*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 18)

rán*dul*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 18)

dülmirigyek*kel *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 18)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 18)

ta*pír*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 18)

rán*dul *ra nem jó* a dül* jó a* dul,dúl*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

tornando írta:


> rán*dul *ra nem jó* a dül* jó a* dul,dúl*


... és ugyan milyen szót tudsz "dul"-ra?


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

Kentaur2015 írta:


> ta*pír*


pirka*dó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 18)

rituevu írta:


> ... és ugyan milyen szót tudsz "dul"-ra?


Jó a dul, dúl
tehát dúl*va* vagy _Dulcine_*a*
pirka*dó*
Dó*ra* (nem dő)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

rafi*a*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 18)

avoká*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

dologta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 18)

lángo*sod*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 18)

sodró*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 18)

faze*kas*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Március 18)

kas*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 18)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

lapvá*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 18)

gólyatá*bor *


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 18)

bormust*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 19)

művész*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

női*es*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 19)

esté*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

re*ge*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

darabo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

lóbálódz*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 19)

valami*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

korha*tár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

tárgyalóte*rem*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

rém*tett*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

tette*rő*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

rőzsecso*mó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

mókuscseme*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

geren*da*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 20)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

dobo*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

szekli*ce*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

cement*lap*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 20)

lapbehú*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

Zólyom*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

banda*tag*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

tagvállala*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 21)

takaró*szél*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Március 21)

szélke*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 21)

rekke*nő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 21)

női*es*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 21)

estefe*lé *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 22)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 22)

rajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 22)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 22)

bizonyta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 22)

lando*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 22)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 23)

lódok*tor *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

dómka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

puco*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 23)

lobogta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

to*jó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

jóilla*tú*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 23)

tu*lok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

lok*ni*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 23)

nikotinis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

tapétaguri*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 24)

áskálód*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 24)

király*fi
*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 24)

fityu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

lakóha*jó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 24)

jóganad*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

rágcsálóir*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 25)

táska*fül*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 25)

füldugu*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 26)

lás*sa*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 26)

salá*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 26)

találé*kony*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 26)

konyhalám*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 26)

palás*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 26)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 26)

vaj*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

krémszap*pan*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

pantal*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

kólásü*veg *


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 27)

vegzál*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

Jakar*ta*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

tabel*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 27)

bivaly*tej*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

tejforra*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 28)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 29)

rako*dó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 29)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 30)

tirami*su*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 30)

suli*net*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 31)

nettósi*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 31)

kaland*park*


----------



## tornando (2015 Március 31)

parkmen*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 1)

titok*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

ban*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 1)

kóricá*ló *


----------



## veritatem (2015 Április 1)

Lófar*ok*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 1)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

csi*kar*


----------



## hegyipatak (2015 Április 1)

karne*vál*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Április 1)

változatos*sá*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

sápado*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Április 1)

Zó*hár *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

hár*tya*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 1)

Tya*na* / ókori város


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 1)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 1)

belé*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

pő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 2)

recepci*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 2)

óri*ás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

áspiskí*gyó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## Baranyaiadri (2015 Április 2)

tő*ke*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 2)

ke*bel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

bel*tag*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 2)

tagtobor*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 2)

Nata*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

sarokasz*tal *


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

talpa*sok*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 2)

sokko*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

lovas*sport*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 3)

sportveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 3)

tőketarta*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

lékhorgá*szó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Április 4)

szóbanfor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 4)

gorombásko*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Április 4)

dotáci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 4)

óbégat*tok*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 4)

toktermé*se*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

sebe*sült*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 4)

sültcsir*ke*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 4)

kerekít*ve*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

vesepecse*nye*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 4)

nye*ső*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

sö*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 4)

tét*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 4)

repe*ta*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 4)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 4)

taka*ró*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 4)

róka*bőr*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 5)

bőrcsiz*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

magasí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 5)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 5)

dózis*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 5)

ban*kó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 5)

kóli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 5)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 5)

romteme*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 5)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 5)

májkré*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

meste*ri*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 5)

ribilli*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

ókeresz*tény*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

tényada*tok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

tok*lász*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 6)

László


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

lopako*dó*


----------



## Szly76 (2015 Április 6)

dópolás


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 6)

tok*kal*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

kalkuláció*val*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

vál*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Szly76 (2015 Április 7)

dorom*bol*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

boldog*gá*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

gáto*ló*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 7)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

vajpu*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

hata*lom*


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Április 7)

lom*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 8)

ha*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 8)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 8)

ló*rum*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 8)

rum*puncs*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 8)

puncsfa*gyi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 8)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 8)

rokonlátoga*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 9)

tokoz*va*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 9)

vagyonkeze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 9)

lő*tér*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 9)

tértive*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 9)

vényköte*les*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 9)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 9)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 9)

ra*vasz* (van)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 9)

vaszkuli*tisz* (érgyulladás)


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 10)

tisz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

takaré*kos*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 10)

kos*lat*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 10)

latri*na*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 10)

Nabukodono*zor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 10)

Zor*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

bakancslis*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 10)

talá*la*t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

látha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 10)

topán*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 11)

toronyó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

rakodómun*kás*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 11)

kás*tu* (kamra)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

tudako*zó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 11)

szó*da*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 11)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

magatar*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 11)

táskavi*zit *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

zsitvatoro*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

kilósru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

halasko*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 12)

faisko*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

lapo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 12)

zoko*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

góti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 12)

karalá*bé*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

békalen*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 13)

cse*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 14)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 14)

tekinte*tes*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 14)

tesséke*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 14)

lőgyakor*lat *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 14)

látha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 15)

Tóalmá*si*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

siel


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

elképesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

halász*lé*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

léhűtőskö*dik*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

rakéta


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

takarító*szer*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

szer*tár*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

tár*ja*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

javí*tás*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

tize*dik*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

dikta*fon*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

fon*tol*


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 15)

tolvajtás*ka*


----------



## helga17 (2015 Április 15)

kali*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

falato*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Április 16)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 16)

nazá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 17)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 17)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 17)

tallózás*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 18)

korha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Április 18)

tár*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

nagyítólen*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 18)

cseredi*ák*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

akcen*tus*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

tustin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 18)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Április 18)

Szó*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 18)

lássá*tok *


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

tokhalik*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

műszaki*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

akna*zár*


----------



## MK177 (2015 Április 19)

zárda


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

dagasztótek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

Lópi*ci* Gáspár az "utca hírmondója"


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 19)

ci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

pöcegö*dör*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

dörgedel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

meste*ri*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

rivalizál*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 20)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 20)

szögper*ce*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

celofánpa*pír*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Április 20)

pirka*dat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

Dat*ron *- (Datron Távközlési Zrt.)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 21)

rongá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 21)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 21)

ban*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 22)

daruma*dár*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 22)

dárda*fej *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 22)

fejkvó*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 22)

taná*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

nada*pi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

pirosító*val*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

valla*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Április 23)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 23)

ásványfaj*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 23)

talál*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 23)

kabaréfigu*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 23)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

Gás*pár*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 23)

párválasz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

Tóni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 24)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 24)

kos*bor*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 24)

borkő*sav*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 24)

savál*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

lózunggyűjte*mény*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 25)

mén*kű* (mennykő,istennyila)


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

Kübekhá*za*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 25)

Zalaka*ros*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

rostavizs*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 25)

gali*ba*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 25)

baka*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 25)

torkosk*odó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

dohányle*vél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 25)

vélhető*en*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 25)

engedel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 26)

mesterhege*dű*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Április 26)

dű*lő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 26)

lő*tér*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 27)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

tópar*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Április 28)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 29)

nyara*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Április 29)

lózungo*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 29)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 29)

lóver*seny*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 29)

senyve*dő*


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 29)

dőlésmérő


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 30)

rö*vid*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Április 30)

vid*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 30)

rako*dó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 2)

dómi*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

noszoga*tó* ("dominó")


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 2)

tógazda*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 2)

rivá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

lis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 2)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

mi*kor*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 2)

Korzi*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

kaland*vágy*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 3)

vágyá*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 3)

tor*ma*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

ma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 3)

hegybí*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

rovát*ka*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 3)

ka*bát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

bátra*ké *a szerencse


----------



## ubiubi_hun (2015 Május 3)

kéregető


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

tőkebevo*nás*


----------



## ubiubi_hun (2015 Május 3)

násfa (ékszer)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

falato*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

Zó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

jacaran*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 3)

szek*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

takarmánybú*za*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

zalakaro*si*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 4)

siva*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

tag*díj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 4)

díjsza*bás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

bás*tya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 5)

rókako*ma*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

magyarázko*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

ra*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

dar*vak*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

vakab*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

lakta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

tónus*ban*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 7)

bankócédu*la*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

postako*csi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

csilingel*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

vereke*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 8)

dő*re*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

tekin*tet*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

tet*szik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 8)

szik*só*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

sótáb*la*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 8)

lazsuká*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

lódin*gom *--"szép selymes lódingom..."


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

gombo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 9)

lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)

majo*néz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

nézhe*tő*


----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)

tőhangvál*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 9)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

ragado*zó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 9)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 9)

li*ter*


----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)

terjedel*mes*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 9)

mestarpa*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

tornando írta:


> mestarpa*sza*


És ez micsoda?


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

szabada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 10)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 10)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 10)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

látszat*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 10)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 10)

név*sor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

sormin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 10)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

lan*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

kastély*park*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 11)

park*őr *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

őrkato*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 11)

Nata*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

sarabo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 11)

lova*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 11)

salá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 11)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 12)

tó*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 12)

csaho*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

rom*kert*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 12)

kertvá*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

takarópony*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

való*di*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

divat*báb*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

bábszín*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

házava*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

tó*csa*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 12)

csavarvona*las*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

laska*fül*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 12)

fülkagy*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

lóido*már*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 12)

márványtáb*la*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 12)

labirin*tus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 12)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 12)

szög*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 12)

vas*rács*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 12)

rácsvéde*lem*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 Május 12)

lemming


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

ming*li *--- http://napidoktor.hu/blog/friss-hirek/reggeli-napidoktor/szingli-helyett-mingli/


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 13)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

pere*me*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

meden*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

cse*re*


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

rep*ed*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 13)

…*ped* –> pedzege*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

Tem*ze*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 13)

zenebo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

napo*zó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 13)

zománcfigu*ra*


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

rovát*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 13)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

toló*zár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 13)

zár*va*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 13)

vadászebéd*re*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

rebel*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

lis*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 13)

ta*lán*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 13)

lángossü*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 14)

nyara*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 14)

las*ka*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 14)

ka*jol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 14)

jóle*ső *


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 14)

sőreg*tok* --- http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C5%91regtok


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 14)

tokkészítő


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 14)

törő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 15)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 15)

legényem*ber*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 15)

Berta*lan*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 15)

lángo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 15)

lobogta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 15)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 16)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 16)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 16)

vergő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 16)

Döme*i *(kalandok)


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 16)

idealis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 16)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 16)

szótagol*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 17)

király*fi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

fikarc*nyi*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 Május 17)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 17)

Zólyombrézó*i*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

idegö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 17)

lődö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

röghegysé*gek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 18)

*gek*ko


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

kovácsmű*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

zóná*zó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 18)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

faramu*ci*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

cibe*re*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 18)

revizionis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

taliz*mán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

mángor*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 19)

ló*vá*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

várako*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 19)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

kusso*ló*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 19)

lóbálódz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

valami*kor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 19)

kor*szak*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 19)

szak*szó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 19)

szóda*víz*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 19)

vízszű*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

kerüle*ti*


----------



## Gyöngyös58 (2015 Május 19)

tibe*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 20)

tirá*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 20)

dau*er*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 20)

erkélyaj*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 20)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

galago*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

kapa*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

rósejb*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

Nini*ve*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

verege*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

fabu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

lakóau*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 21)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

rugal*mas*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 21)

maska*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 21)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 22)

divathul*lám*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 22)

lám*pás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 22)

pásté*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

tombo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 23)

ló*rum*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 23)

rumba*tök*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

tökfőze*lék*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 23)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

robo*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 23)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

szekci*ó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

óhajtá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

sakálta*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

nyaralóte*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

leplező*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

döcöghet*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

nek*tár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

kony*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

ha*rap*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 25)

rapsico*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

katto*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

Góli*át*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

átlát*szó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

szódásü*veg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

végtelení*tett*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

tettleges*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

szeg*let*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 26)

lét*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 26)

rabiá*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 26)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

rebel*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 26)

listá*zó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 26)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

döcö*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 26)

gő*te *


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 26)

tehéncsor*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

dako*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

tatárjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

Ráska*i* (Lea)


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

imá*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

dokumentáci*ó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 27)

ózonkoncentráci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

ólomgo*lyó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

óbégatás*sal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 28)

sálken*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 28)

dö*rög*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 28)

röghözkötöt*ten*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 28)

Ten*kes*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 28)

keskenytör*zsű*


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 28)

zsűriasz*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 29)

talkum*por*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 29)

porfel*hő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 29)

hőtér*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 29)

képszerkesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 29)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 30)

nya*fog*


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 30)

fogtün*dér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 30)

dérlep*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 30)

telepveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 30)

törölge*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 31)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 31)

tok*lyó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 31)

ly=j

jóakara*tú*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Május 31)

túris*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 31)

taka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 31)

ró*zsa*


----------



## ujhelyi.g (2015 Június 1)

huncili írta:


> ró*zsa*[/QU
> 
> 
> huncili írta:
> ...


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 1)

borozga*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Június 1)

tótumfak*tum*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 1)

Tumpek*kel *(Tumpek György olimpikon)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 1)

keltege*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 1)

tőle*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 1)

Tek*la*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 1)

lamentá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 1)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 1)

ródiu*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 1)

mos*lék*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 1)

lékmerü*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 2)

dőreségé*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

ben*ne*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 2)

neve*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

zö*rög*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 2)

rögbiselejte*ző*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 3)

zömök*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 3)

rene*gát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 3)

gátlásta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 3)

lan*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 3)

karalá*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 3)

béketá*bor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 4)

borza*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 4)

tárlatveze*tés*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 4)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 4)

kel*me*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 5)

melankóli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 5)

augusz*tus*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 5)

tus*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 5)

kopo*gó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 5)

gobelin


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 5)

Lin*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 5)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

ru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

hajógyá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

ria*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

dómto*rony*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

ron*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

tócs*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

Nikolet*ta *


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 6)

taga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

dolo*gi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 7)

gi*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

dako*ta*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 Június 7)

tapa*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

dobo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 7)

ló*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

túszjátsz*ma*


----------



## VB. Etti (2015 Június 7)

madár*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

kalit*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 7)

kapásnö*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 8)

vényköte*les*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 8)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 8)

dő*re*


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

re*meg*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 8)

meg*nyer*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 8)

nyerge*lő*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 8)

lő*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 8)

réskame*ra*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 8)

ratifikálá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

sarokeme*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 9)

lőcsössze*kér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

kérvénye*ző*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 9)

zö*mök*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 9)

/ folytatás szempontjából, jobb lett volna más szó, pl. zörej

mök=mok

mok*ka*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 9)

/valóban - ha eszembe jutott volna 

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

napo*zó*


----------



## VB. Etti (2015 Június 9)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## VB. Etti (2015 Június 9)

ró*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 10)

kame*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 10)

névsorolva*sás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

sás*ka*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 10)

kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

postako*csi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

csipet*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 11)

keve*rő*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 11)

rő*zse*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

zsebé*be*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 11)

betegeske*dik*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 11)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

fontoló*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 11)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 12)

zománcfes*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 12)

tes*ti*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 12)

tivor*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 12)

nyaralás*kor*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 12)

kor*lát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 12)

látha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 12)

tógamin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 12)

taga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 12)

dohányle*vél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

vélhető*en*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 13)

enge*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

dől*jön*


----------



## Mályvacukor (2015 Június 13)

jönn*ek* (pl ." madarak jönnek" ez jutott az eszembe hirtelen a Képzelt riport....ból)


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

(jön-*nek)*

nekta*rin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

ringa*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

tóri*um*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

umbul*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

tagozó*dik*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

dikta*fon*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

fontolga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

totojá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

zónai*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

döge*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 14)

vö*dör*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 14)

dörmög*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 14)

veteme*dik*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 14)

diktá*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 15)

lássá*tok*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 15)

tok*lász*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

las*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 15)

szóvi*rág*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

rágcsál*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 15)

jagu*ár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

árhul*lám*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 16)

lám*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 16)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 16)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 16)

gyar*mat*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 16)

mat*rac*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 16)

rac*ka* (juh)


----------



## folzsike (2015 Június 16)

katakom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 17)

ha*mis*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 17)

mismáso*ló* (mellébeszélő...)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 17)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

kopor*só*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 17)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 17)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

ragado*zó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 18)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 18)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 18)

barac*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

kos*bor *(körtefajta)


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 18)

bor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

sószó*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 18)

rókafa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 19)

rok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 19)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 19)

lap*ka*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 19)

ka*nász*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 19)

nász*út*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 19)

úttö*rő*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 19)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 19)

zse*lé*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 19)

lé*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 19)

hata*lom*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 20)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 20)

bosko*bak*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 20)

bakarasz*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 20)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 20)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 20)

tár*va*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 20)

va*don*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 21)

don*ga*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 21)

gaval*lér*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 21)

ler*ben *_(régies és germanizmusnak is mondták, magyarul, sütőben - kb. 50 éve még a közbeszédben aktívan használtuk, aztán kikopott)_


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 21)

ben*ne*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 21)

ne*mes*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 21)

mesemara*ton*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Június 21)

ton*nás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 21)

náspágol*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 21)

jamaica*i*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 21)

iszá*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 21)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 22)

vu*du*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 22)

du*haj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 22)

hajfé*sű *


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 22)

sület*len*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 22)

Len*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 22)

kere*vet*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 22)

vetre*ce*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 23)

ce*ment*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 23)

mentségé*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 23)

reményte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 23)

lendü*let*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 24)

lét*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 24)

rafi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Június 24)

ara*tás*


----------



## nanan (2015 Június 24)

tás*kás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 24)

kas*mír*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Június 24)

mir*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 24)

halasko*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 24)

fapo*fa*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

falat*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 25)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

zoko*gó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 25)

go*nosz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 25)

Nosz*vaj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 25)

vaj*krém*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 25)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Június 25)

rókave*rem*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

rémme*se*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 26)

sebe*sült*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Június 26)

sültbo*lond*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

/ezt nem lehet a szabályoknak megfelelően folytatni, nem jó se a Lon-don, se a lon-di-ner

sültbolon*dok*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 27)

dokko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

lódok*tor*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 27)

torkola*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

takaró*ja*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 27)

jagu*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 27)

ár*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 27)

vízmin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 28)

rekke*nő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 28)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 28)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 28)

kombi*né*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 28)

né*hány*


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 28)

hánytorgat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 28)

taní*tó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 28)

to*jás*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 28)

jáspis*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

kőzá*por*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 29)

porfel*hő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

hőtáro*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

ló*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

gát*őr*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 29)

őrmes*ter*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

termékská*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Június 29)

lapule*vél*


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

vélhető*en*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

en*ter*


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 30)

termő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 30)

reveren*da*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 30)

dali*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 30)

aranyal*ma*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 30)

mati*né*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 30)

né*pi*


----------



## sokina (2015 Június 30)

pizsa*ma*


----------



## Péntek Szilvia (2015 Június 30)

malom


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 30)

lomtáro*ló*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 1)

ló*ca*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

cafatos*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Július 1)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 1)

Gás*pár*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 2)

pár*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 2)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Július 2)

pasztil*la*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 2)

lagú*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 2)

napo*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 2)

Zó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

ja*pán*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 3)

pán*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

tolha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

tó*csa*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 3)

csa*pás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

pas*tu* (népcsoport)


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 3)

tu*kán*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 3)

kán*hoz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

hozzá*fér*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 3)

fér*cel*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

cellamé*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

retten*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

tőrö*zők*


----------



## fekete93 (2015 Július 3)

zökke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

női*es*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 4)

estele*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 4)

diktá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 4)

lóvá*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 4)

tett*hely*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 4)

helyraj*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 4)

ziva*tar*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 5)

tar*kó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 5)

kóbor*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 5)

lássá*tok*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 6)

tok*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 6)

halik*ra*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 6)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 6)

toko*zó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 7)

zoko*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 7)

Gás*pár*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 7)

párnacsa*ta*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 7)

tavaszköszön*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

tesz*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

nek*tár*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 8)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

ló*bab*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 8)

bab*szem*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

szempil*la*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 8)

la*kó*


----------



## banmadiriann (2015 Július 8)

kókuszgolyó


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 8)

ly=j

jóakara*tú*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 8)

túrótor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

taná*ri*


----------



## nanan (2015 Július 9)

*ri*valda


----------



## folzsike (2015 Július 9)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 9)

mara*di*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 9)

dió*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 9)

da*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 9)

rabosí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 9)

tokaszalon*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 9)

narancslek*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 9)

vár*úr*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Július 9)

úrvacso*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

rajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 10)

bá*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

csi*kar*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

kartám*la*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 10)

lagú*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Péntek Szilvia (2015 Július 10)

óralap


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

lapvá*gó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 10)

góti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

kalit*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 10)

kazet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## astrolady_9 (2015 Július 10)

anakonda


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

daga*dó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 11)

rituevu írta:


> daga*dó*



dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

ragadozó*hal*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 11)

hal*vány* (ván)


----------



## deciso (2015 Július 11)

ván*dor*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 11)

dorme*o*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

olajradiá*tor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

torzsalko*dók*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

dok*tor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

tormakré*mes*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 11)

mester*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

nek*tár*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 12)

tár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 12)

csapatzász*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 12)

lóbál*n*i


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 12)

Ni*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 12)

kime*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 12)

női*es*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 12)

estefe*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 12)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 13)

rava*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 13)

talpa*sok*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Július 13)

soka*dik*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 13)

dik*sum *(figyel)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 13)

sum*ma *


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 14)

matéri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 14)

alapo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 14)

szó*ra*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 14)

radiá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 14)

tor*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2015 Július 14)

matemati*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

karambolo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 15)

Zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

miu*tán*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 15)

tántor*gó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 15)

Gó*zon*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

zongo*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 15)

raka*ton*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 15)

ton*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

halik*ra*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 16)

tapogató*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 16)

Zo*rán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 16)

rántot*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 16)

ta*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 17)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## sokina (2015 Július 17)

javí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 17)

tás*ka*


----------



## Péntek Szilvia (2015 Július 17)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 18)

lapolva*só*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Július 18)

sótarta*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 18)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2015 Július 18)

do*log*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 18)

lognormá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 18)

lis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 19)

ta*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 19)

pírka*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Július 19)

dorom*bon*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 19)

bon*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 21)

totószel*vény*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 21)

vén*nel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 21)

Nel*li*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 21)

libuská*im*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 22)

imboly*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 22)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 23)

balos*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 23)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

Kusturi*ca* (Emil - szerb filmrendező)


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 23)

cafa*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

tokter*mő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 23)

Möbi*us* (August Ferdinánd, matematikus)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

úszta*tás*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 23)

táskatol*vaj*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 24)

vajköpü*lő


 *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

lövőál*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 24)

*las*sú


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

su*ba*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 24)

barackil*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 24)

na*gyon*


----------



## Zsafi (2015 Július 24)

gyón*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

tat*ra*


----------



## Zsafi (2015 Július 24)

rako*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

diktá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 25)

lopako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 25)

lóte*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

türelemjá*ték*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 25)

tek*nős*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 25)

nős*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

reveren*da*


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 25)

darutol*las*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

las*sú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 26)

su*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 26)

libéri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 26)

ana*nász*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 27)

nász*nép*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 27)

népme*se*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 27)

selyemken*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 27)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

revizionis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 28)

tapo*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

gát*őr*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 28)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

dé*vaj*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Július 28)

vaj*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

lóhe*re*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 29)

reked*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

tes*ped*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

Ped*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 29)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

bo*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

kor*don*


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 29)

don*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

pos*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 30)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 30)

rekke*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 30)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

vérkép*ző*


----------



## atamo (2015 Július 31)

zö*rög*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Július 31)

rögesz*me*


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 31)

meden*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 31)

ceru*za*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

zava*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 31)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 1)

takaro*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 1)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 1)

zse*lé*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 1)

légibom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 1)

ba*rát*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 1)

Rát*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 1)

kari*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 1)

kaszár*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 1)

nya*kas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 1)

kastélyho*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 1)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 1)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

kere*vet*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 2)

vetkőzte*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

tessé*kel*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 2)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

tapin*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

csa*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

pos*had*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 2)

hadgyakor*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

latri*na*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 2)

nagyothal*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

lóver*seny*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 2)

senyvesz*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

tőke*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

hal*fej*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 3)

fejlet*len*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 3)

Len*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 3)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 3)

lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 3)

maszekol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 3)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

akuszti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 4)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

malá*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 4)

ta*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 4)

javada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## nanan (2015 Augusztus 4)

*tár*hely


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## cinti (2015 Augusztus 4)

Zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

napo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 4)

zóná*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

zó*na*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 5)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

pirosí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 5)

tónusfoko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 5)

költ*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

veze*kel*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 5)

kellemet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

lenszok*nya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 6)

nya*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

kaskan*tyú*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 6)

tyúk*ól*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

ol*tó*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 6)

tódítot*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 6)

tanácsta*lan *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

lan*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 7)

kasza*bol*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 7)

bol*tos *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 7)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

ta*pír*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 7)

pirkada*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

ti*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 7)

tok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

kalciumtablet*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 7)

ta*vasz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 8)

vastagí*tó*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Augusztus 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 8)

tila*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 8)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 8)

toporzéko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 8)

lo*mos*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 8)

mos*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 8)

lékhorgá*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 8)

szósze*gő *


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 8)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 8)

,gőzvasa*ló*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 9)

lódít*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 9)

hat*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 9)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 9)

toko*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Augusztus 9)

Zórád (Ernő)


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 9)

rád*li *


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 9)

libabőrös*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 9)

resze*lő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 10)

lököt*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 10)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 10)

kala*pos
*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

postalá*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 10)

dara*bol*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 10)

bol*dog*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 10)

dog*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 11)

makaró*ni*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 11)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 11)

mus*tár*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 13)

tárház*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 13)

baja*dér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

dérlep*te *


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 13)

te*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

kereske*dő*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 14)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 14)

törvénye*rő*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 Augusztus 14)

rőzse*tűz*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 14)

tűzra*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 15)

kastély*park*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 15)

parkvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 15)

rostoko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 16)

lótifu*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 16)

tirami*su*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 16)

sulika*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 16)

pu*fi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 16)

fifiká*san*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 16)

sandít*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

vala*ki*


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 17)

kigyomlál*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 17)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

szigo*rú*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 17)

ru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 17)

határe*set*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

settenked*ve*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 17)

vedel*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

veze*kel*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 17)

kelmefes*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 17)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

cece*légy *


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 18)

légycsa*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 18)

poro*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 18)

lógat*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 18)

Ni*ki*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 19)

kijá*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

rat*tan*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 19)

tan*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

tuszkaró*ra *(indián néptörzs)


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 19)

Raka*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

Maz*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 19)

darabo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 19)

torta*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

krémszap*pan*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 19)

pantal*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

lópa*ta*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 20)

tapiz*za*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

zava*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

rózsacso*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 20)

korhelyle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

vesztege*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

tőkeátté*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

teljesítőképessé*ge*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

celebek*re*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 21)

reu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

marokkó*i*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 21)

ide*gen*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

genezáre*ti *(tó)


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 21)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 21)

fatányé*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

ros*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 21)

takarmányré*pa *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 22)

pa*pír*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 22)

pirka*dat*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 22)

DAT szabályzat*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 22)

ban*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 22)

dadais*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 22)

tata*i*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Augusztus 23)

iha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 23)

toleranci*a*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 23)

alakosko*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 23)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 23)

ragad*ni*


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 24)

nílu*si*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 24)

sikito*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 24)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 24)

ziman*kó*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 24)

kopo*gó*


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 24)

gólya*hír*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 24)

hírköz*pont*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 25)

pontha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 25)

tár*hely*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 25)

helyzetjel*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 25)

zö*rej*


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 25)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 25)

mestersé*ge*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 26)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 26)

dará*ló*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 26)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 26)

bála*nya*


----------



## nanan (2015 Augusztus 26)

*nya*valyog


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 26)

jogvesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 26)

tő*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 26)

szóvál*tás*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

ka*lap*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 27)

lappan*gó *


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 27)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

borkő*sav*


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 27)

sav*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 27)

számtanpél*da *


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 27)

dara*bol*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 27)

bol*ha*


----------



## Miri260 (2015 Augusztus 27)

hason*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

lo*vas*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 28)

vashá*mor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

morgoló*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 28)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## sokina (2015 Augusztus 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 28)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 28)

színtévesz*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

töreke*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 28)

dőlőbó*ja *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 29)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 29)

roska*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 29)

tag*díj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 29)

díjnyer*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 29)

tessé*kel *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 29)

kel*me*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 29)

meke*gő*


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

gőgös


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 29)

Gös*ser / *_sörmárkanév _


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 29)

serken*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 30)

tőze*ges*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 30)

gesztikulá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 30)

lóbá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 30)

lóver*seny*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 31)

senyve*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 31)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

le*mez*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 31)

mezte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

lenru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 31)

habi*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 1)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 1)

resze*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 2)

lődör*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 2)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 2)

lő*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 2)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 3)

tor*nác*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

Nac*ho* (focista)


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 3)

//nekem a náció járt az eszemben...

hoked*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

huncili írta:


> //nekem a náció járt az eszemben...
> 
> hoked*li*


Az nem lett volna jó, mert: nác a vége, a náció tagolása pedig ná - ci - ó

li*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 3)

//igazad van, jogos! Bocs!

bakanó*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

tapo*só*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 3)

sóma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

lom*tár*


----------



## jsavage72 (2015 Szeptember 4)

társas*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 4)

házmes*ter*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 4)

termékská*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

Tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 5)

művész*nő *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

rom*busz*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

buszaj*tó*


----------



## Márta0320 (2015 Szeptember 5)

tópart


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

partköze*li *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 6)

limoná*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 6)

dé*vaj*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 6)

vaj*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 6)

Da*kar*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 6)

karbunku*lus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 6)

lus*ta*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 7)

ta*vi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 7)

virág*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 7)

Zó*ja*


----------



## Zakarias Eva (2015 Szeptember 7)

jaguar


----------



## Márta0320 (2015 Szeptember 7)

armada


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 7)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Márta0320 (2015 Szeptember 7)

lódarázs


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 7)

zs-z

rázkó*dó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 8)

domi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 8)

na*pos*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 8)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 8)

hadse*reg*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 8)

regge*li
*


----------



## Márta0320 (2015 Szeptember 8)

lidércnyomás


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 8)

más*ra*


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 8)

radarállo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 8)

mas*ni*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 8)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

tin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 9)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 9)

lumpenprole*tár *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

tár*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 9)

tár*va*
(ez volt az a szó amit egyszerre küldtem rituevu válaszával, és ezt javítottam rögtön narancs*lé-*re, de látom rituevu az első szavamat folytatta, ezt tehát zárójelbe teszem)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 9)

kilin*csel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

cselszö*vés*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 10)

vésnök*ké*


----------



## nanan (2015 Szeptember 10)

ké*rő *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 10)

rőzseku*pac*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 10)

packázá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 10)

sa*ját*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 10)

játszóté*ri*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 11)

riogat*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 11)

Ni*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 11)

ki*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 11)

csi*kar*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 12)

karnis*rúd*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 12)

rúdszalá*mi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 12)

miseru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 12)

harapófo*gó*


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

Góré


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

Régen


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 13)

gen*der*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 13)

Derko*vits*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 13)

ledermedtem: ezt nem tudom folytatni, passz


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 13)

passz új osztás


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 13)

huncili írta:


> gen*der*


der*vis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 13)

Visteon*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 13)

huncili írta:


> ledermedtem: ezt nem tudom folytatni, passz


Szerintem sem lehetett folytatni, nem is értem, hogy miért ezt írtam.


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 13)

ramazu*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

rikol*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 14)

tó*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

tok*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 14)

hallókészü*lék*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

lékhá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

lobéli*a*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

aurahegesz*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 14)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

celebri*tás*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 15)

tas*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

Livor*nó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 15)

nógrá*di*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 15)

dia*dal*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 15)

rituevu írta:


> Livor*nó*


nóga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

toko*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 15)

zónatari*fa *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

fa*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 15)

kó*la *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 16)

lai*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 16)

kusso*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 16)

lógó*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 16)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 16)

tűleve*lű*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 16)

lü*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

kese*rű*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 17)

Rü*gen *sziget


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

gen*ti *(belga város)


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 17)

titok*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

ban*da*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 17)

dado*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

gorom*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 17)

baráz*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

daragalus*ka *


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 17)

kajaautoma*ta
*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

tapasz


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 17)

pasztellkré*ta*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

ta*vasz*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

vaszkuli*tisz */érgyulladás/


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 17)

tiszteleg*ne*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

neveze*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

tessé*kel*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

kelle*mes*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

meste*ri *


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

rituá*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

lista*ár*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

ártal*mas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 17)

maska*ra*


----------



## ladanyikati (2015 Szeptember 17)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 18)

lag*zi*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 18)

zize*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 18)

görög*tűz*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 18)

tűzdel*ve*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 18)

veheme*sek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 18)

Szekszár*di / *veheme*n*sek


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 18)

divatbemuta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 19)

tolako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 19)

Dólyapusz*ta*

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%B3lyapuszta


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 19)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 19)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 20)

miniszteriá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 20)

lis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 20)

tapadá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 20)

sa*ját*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 20)

játszó*ház *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 21)

háztartá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 21)

sikí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 21)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 21)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 21)

dolomi*tok*


----------



## tornando (2015 Szeptember 22)

tok*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 22)

Lász*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 22)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 22)

rom*kert*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

kertmo*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

zize*gő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

kiberneti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

kalóri*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Szeptember 24)

alattva*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 24)

lóte*tű *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 24)

tűzőgépka*pocs*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

pocskondiá*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

nava*jo *(indián törzs)


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

joviá*lis*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 25)

listaállítá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

Sarapo*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 25)

vaka*ró *


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

róna*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

Ság-*hegy*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 26)

hegymá*szó*


----------



## FeketeSanya (2015 Szeptember 26)

Szóvicc


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

vicc*könyv*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 26)

könyvvá*sár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

sárga*láz*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 26)

lázmé*rő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 27)

ruhacsi*pesz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 28)

pesz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 28)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 28)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

ósze*res*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

restelked*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

nevetgél*ve*


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

verebecs*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 28)

keze*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 29)

Lőportárdű*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

lőkikép*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 29)

zö*mök*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 29)

mök-mök -- szögedi kecske
viccen kívül, én nem tudok magyar szót, ami mök-kel kezdődik, részemről passz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

zö*rög* / folytattam a saját feladványomat


----------



## folzsike (2015 Szeptember 29)

rögzítéstechni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

kapa*ró*


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 29)

rókasze*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

mű*sor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 30)

sor*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 30)

falfú*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 30)

rózsacso*kor *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 30)

kor*hű*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 1)

hűvösö*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 1)

fon*csor*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

csor*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 2)

baja*dér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 2)

dérlep*te*


----------



## KószA74 (2015 Október 2)

terepszem*le*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 2)

lemezját*szó *


----------



## KószA74 (2015 Október 2)

szótago*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 2)

lóvasú*ton *


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 2)

tonha*las*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 2)

las*sú *


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 2)

súgás*sal*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 2)

sal*ler *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

ler*be*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 3)

becsüle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

tes*tőr*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 3)

tőrbecsal*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

tapa*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 4)

Dórá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 4)

vallatószo*ba*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 4)

barac*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

kosszar*vú *


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 5)

vuvuze*la*


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 5)

lamba*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 5)

dara*bol*


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 5)

bolh*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

has*fal*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 5)

fal*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

karakte*res*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 5)

restel*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

liberalizáci*ó *


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 5)

óvá*ri*


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 5)

ribizlibo*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 5)

korcsolyaci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

pő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 5)

remé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 6)

lőtáb*la*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 6)

labirin*tus*


----------



## nanan (2015 Október 6)

*tus*tinta


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 6)

ta*kar*


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 6)

karkö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 6)

tő*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 6)

kebelbará*tok*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 6)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## NNTRM (2015 Október 6)

faze*kas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 6)

kastély*park*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 7)

parkbú*tor*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 7)

torma*krém*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 7)

krémtégely*ben*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 7)

Bendegúz*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 7)

rako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 7)

domi*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 7)

nóga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 7)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 7)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 7)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 7)

testesí*ti*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 7)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 7)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 7)

golyófo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 8)

gó*bé*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 8)

békaperspektí*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 8)

vala*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 8)

miu*tán *


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 8)

tántor*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 8)

gólya*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 9)

láb*rács*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 9)

rácstisztí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 9)

to*ka*


----------



## FeketeSanya (2015 Október 9)

karalé*bé*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 9)

Bé*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 9)

csi*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 9)

kar*tánc*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Október 9)

tánclépés*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 10)

re*ge*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Október 10)

gerontológi*a*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 10)

akadémi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 10)

automa*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 10)

tamásko*dó *


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Október 11)

dobó*kör*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 11)

kör*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Október 12)

terem*tés*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 12)

Tésfa*lu / *Árpád-kori település Romániában


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 13)

ludaská*sa*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 13)

sa*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 13)

vashor*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 13)

domi*nó*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 13)

nótári*us* (jegyző)


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 13)

uszo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 13)

damaszku*szi*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 14)

szidalma*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 14)

zó*na*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 14)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 14)

pirománi*a*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 14)

alapve*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 15)

törek*vő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 15)

vőfélyrig*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 15)

musko*tály*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 16)

tállya*i*


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

ibo*lya*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 16)

lya=ja

jajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 16)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 16)

barát*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 17)

női*es*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 17)

eatefe*lé*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 17)

lélegzetvisszafojt*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 17)

vacso*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 17)

ragado*zó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2015 Október 18)

zoko*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 18)

gorombásko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 20)

így nem lehet folytatni, zis-sel nem kezdődik magyar szó
ragozni vagy toldalékolni kellene a dózist, mondjuk dózisonkén*ti
*
tilal*mas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

maska*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 21)

huncili írta:


> így nem lehet folytatni, zis-sel nem kezdődik magyar szó
> ragozni vagy toldalékolni kellene a dózist, mondjuk dózisonkén*ti
> *
> tilal*mas*


Írtam neki tegnap a szabályokról, de úgy látszik nem vette figyelembe. Nem javított rajta, így töröltem.

rako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 21)

dó*ci*

*http://www.dockozseg.hu/*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 21)

cikóri*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

autóalkat*rész*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 21)

részmun*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

rituevu írta:


> részmun*ka*


kamat*láb*


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 21)

lábbe*li*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 21)

li*ba*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 21)

barát*nő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

nővér*ke*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

kerep*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

lődör*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

lőté*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

rimaszomba*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

tila*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 22)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

kacsa*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

karalá*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

bélés*test*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

testtö*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

megegye*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 22)

zö*rej *


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

meste*ri*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 23)

ridegtar*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

táska*fül*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 23)

fül*ke*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 23)

keresztelőmeden*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

epertorta


----------



## fustoltcsulok (2015 Október 23)

tatárbifsztek


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

kacabaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 23)

kalapgu*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

mi*kor*


----------



## ABeCee (2015 Október 23)

kor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

sorako*zó*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 24)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 24)

mikor*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 25)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 25)

nazá*lis*


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 25)

listaállítá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

si*ker*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 25)

ker*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

geren*da*


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 25)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 26)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

bátra*ké*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 26)

ké*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 26)

ruhamé*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

ret*kes*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 26)

keskenyí*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 27)

tirá*da *


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 27)

datolya*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 27)

falá*bú*


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 28)

bú*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 28)

nyak*lánc*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 28)

láncreakci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 29)

ókor*i*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 30)

idealis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 30)

ta*bu*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 30)

bure*kas*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 30)

kastély*park *


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 30)

parképí*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 30)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 30)

cemen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

testüle*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

tilin*kó*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 31)

kó*szál*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

szál*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 31)

kaszár*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 Október 31)

kalap*tű*


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

tűlevelű*ek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

ék*zár*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 1)

zár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 2)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 2)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 2)

zólyo*mi *


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 2)

minősé*gi*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 3)

giger*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

libe*gő*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 3)

gőzölte*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

tirá*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 3)

damasztmin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 3)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

Tira*na*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 3)

Navigáci*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 3)

óhaj*tás*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 4)

táskamé*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 4)

rettene*tes*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 4)

testüle*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 4)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 5)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 5)

makaró*ni*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 5)

Nio*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 5)

bételdi*ó*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 6)

ónixbá*nya*


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 November 6)

nya*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 6)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 6)

po*kol*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 6)

kolbászfüstö*lő*


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 6)

lődö*rög*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 6)

rögzítet*te*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 7)

terepru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 7)

harang*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 7)

szóvál*tás*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 7)

táskafé*le*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 8)

le*mez*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 8)

mezgarnitú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 8)

rafi*a *


----------



## huncili (2015 November 8)

alabást*rom*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 8)

romhal*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 8)

Maz*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 8)

damaszku*szi *


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 8)

szigo*rú*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 8)

rúnaí*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 8)

rózsaszi*rom *


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 9)

rom*busz*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 9)

buszveze*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 9)

tőgyé*re*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 9)

remek*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 9)

mű*tét*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 9)

tétlenke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 9)

dő*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 9)

Lőrinc*cel*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 9)

celluli*tisz*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 9)

tisztelet*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 10)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 10)

tö*més*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 10)

é=e

mestermun*ka*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 10)

ka*nál*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 10)

n=ny

nyálkendőcs*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 10)

keren*gő*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 10)

görög*tűz*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 11)

tűzdel*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 11)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 11)

kalendáriu*mok*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 11)

mokkáska*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 11)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 12)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 12)

szimato*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 13)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 November 13)

jagu*ár*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 13)

ár*va*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 13)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 15)

kilincse*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 15)

lő*tér*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 15)

térde*pel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 15)

pel*le*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 17)

lepedé*kes*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 17)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 17)

dő*re*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 17)

rezsiszám*la*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 17)

la*pos*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 17)

posvány*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 18)

ban*da*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 18)

dara*bol*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 18)

bolhabe*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 18)

tüzérhad*nagy *


----------



## huncili (2015 November 19)

nagyszabá*sú*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 19)

súrolóke*fe*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 19)

felejthetet*len*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 19)

lengyele*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 20)

kivona*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

tollászko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 20)

domi*nó*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 20)

nóga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

tó*ga*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

galago*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 22)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

láb*ujj *


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

ujjvé*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

dő*lő*


----------



## cskata (2015 November 22)

lő*por*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

porce*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 23)

lan*ka*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 23)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 23)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 23)

róka*lyuk *


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 23)

lyuktömí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 23)

testüle*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 24)

tibe*ti*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 24)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 24)

nyara*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 24)

lódíta*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

Nikolet*te*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

terepjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

rodo*szi*


----------



## nanan (2015 November 25)

*szi*var


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

var*ga*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

dó*zse*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 November 25)

zse*bes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 26)

besti*a*


----------



## sivecste (2015 November 26)

a*tom*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 26)

tom*pa*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 26)

pacema*ker*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 26)

ker*ge*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 27)

generáci*ó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

óra*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

rubin*tos*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

toscana*i *


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

ígére*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

tessé*kel*


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

kellet*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

lengede*ző *


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

zötyö*gős*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

Gös*ser* /sör/


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

sertés*láb*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 27)

lábszárvé*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 27)

dögönyö*ző*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 27)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 28)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## tornando (2015 November 28)

to*pog*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

pog*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 28)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

ma*dár*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

dárdave*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

falansz*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

természe*tes*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

kel*me*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

melegví*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 November 29)

tarkabar*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

tor*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

kósto*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 30)

bátra*ké *(a szerencse)


----------



## huncili (2015 November 30)

kényel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 30)

meste*ri*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 30)

riká*csol*


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 30)

csolno*ki*


----------



## huncili (2015 November 30)

kira*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

kattogta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

dervisru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

hajasba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

baja*dér*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 2)

dércsíp*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 2)

terem*bér*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

bérkifize*tés*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 3)

e,é

testamentu*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 3)

madárfé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 3)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 3)

tószé*li*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 3)

Livor*nó*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 3)

nógat*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 4)

hatlá*bú *


----------



## huncili (2015 December 4)

bú*csú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 4)

csú*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 4)

nyara*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 4)

lófo*gú*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 4)

gú*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 5)

nyava*lya *


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

rög*tön*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

rituevu írta:


> nyava*lya *


jakobinu*sok*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 5)

sokré*tű*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

tűfóbi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 December 5)

ara*nyos*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 5)

nyoszo*lya *(ja) nem jutott eszembe más


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 5)

jakobinu*sok *


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

sokfe*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 6)

lé*lek*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

lekvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

rostélyos*ra*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

direktí*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 6)

vala*ki*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 6)

király*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

halo*gén*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 December 6)

génkeze*lés*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 6)

leshe*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 6)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

kari*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 7)

ka*bát*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 7)

Bátmonos*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 7)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

matemati*ka*


----------



## oolong (2015 December 7)

kabalaállat*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 7)

kanya*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 8)

róma*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 8)

ide*gi*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 8)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 8)

ta*bu*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 8)

bu*li*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 8)

li*la*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 8)

lako*ma*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 9)

majoli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 9)

karao*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 9)

kere*tes*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 9)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 9)

tizen*öt*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 10)

ötle*tes*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

Tesse*dik *(Sámuel)


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 10)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

fonja*tok *!


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 10)

tokter*més*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

folytatás: mes vagy mész

meske*te*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 10)

teleko*csi*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

csipet*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 11)

keve*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 11)

rő*zse*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 11)

zsení*roz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 11)

rozgo*nyi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 11)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 12)

gorom*ba*


----------



## hegyipatak (2015 December 12)

babo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 12)

Natáli*a*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 12)

alig*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 12)

harami*a*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 12)

ala*bárd*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 12)

bárd*él *


----------



## huncili (2015 December 12)

élve*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 13)

teg*nap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 13)

napvé*dő*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 13)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 13)

lődörög*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 13)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 13)

lógja*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 13)

nyakrava*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 December 13)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 13)

számta*lan*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 13)

langusz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 14)

taga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 14)

dózsé*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 14)

janu*ár*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 14)

árvács*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 14)

kasza*kő*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 14)

kőrenge*teg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 14)

teg*nap*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 December 14)

napszít*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 14)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 14)

lan*ka*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 14)

ka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 14)

pu*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 15)

hatal*mas*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 15)

maska*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 15)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 15)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 15)

zsa*bó*


----------



## aniko45 (2015 December 15)

bó*ja*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 15)

jata*gán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 16)

gán*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 16)

ti*tok*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 16)

tokmány*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 16)

ba*lek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 16)

lek*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 16)

várha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 17)

tó*rusz*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 17)

rusztikus*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 17)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 17)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 17)

tatfedélzet*re*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 17)

rekultiváci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 17)

ókeresz*tény*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 17)

tény*szám*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 18)

számta*lan*


----------



## nanan (2015 December 18)

lan*kad *


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 18)

kádfür*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 19)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 19)

reke*szek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 19)

szekre*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 19)

termék*díj*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 20)

díjszabá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 20)

salá*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 20)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 20)

lan*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 20)

kana*pé*


----------



## oolong (2015 December 20)

péti*só*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 20)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 21)

nyara*ló*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 21)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 21)

lókapa*ró*


----------



## optimized (2015 December 21)

róka


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 21)

ka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 22)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 22)

falisző*nyeg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 22)

nyeg*le*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 22)

le*vél*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

vélhe*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

kere*pel*


----------



## kasidomokos (2015 December 23)

pel*let*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

let*tem*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 24)

tempe*ra*


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 24)

rafi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 24)

aposto*li*


----------



## optimized (2015 December 24)

libamáj


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 25)

májpásté*tom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 25)

tombo*la*


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 25)

lak*áj*


----------



## oolong (2015 December 25)

ájtatosko*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 25)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 25)

zse*lé*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 25)

lépéselőny*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 25)

benzin*kút*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 25)

kút*fő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 26)

fő*tér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 26)

térbe*li*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 26)

life*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 26)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 26)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 26)

Ság-*hegy*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

hegye*sen*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 27)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 27)

kialakul*ni*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

niko*tin*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 27)

tincse*id*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

iddogál*tak*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 27)

Takso*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

nyilatkoz*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 27)

takti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 27)

katama*rán*(hajótípus)


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 27)

rándí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2015 December 27)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 27)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## oolong (2015 December 27)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

tegna*pi*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 28)

pipá*val*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

vallo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

más*ra*


----------



## sokina (2015 December 28)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## kasidomokos (2015 December 28)

lan*tán*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

tángál*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

tava*szi*


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 28)

szige*ti*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

tipi*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

kus*had*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 29)

had*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

dalkategóri*a *


----------



## huncili (2015 December 29)

akan*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

túszdrá*ma*


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

madárete*tő*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 30)

tőrö*ző*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 30)

Sző*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 30)

regge*li*


----------



## tornando (2015 December 30)

libeg*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 30)

Nikolet*te*


----------



## sokina (2015 December 30)

te*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 30)

kere*vet*


----------



## huncili (2015 December 30)

vetre*ce*


----------



## Kuriga (2015 December 30)

cemen*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 31)

tessé*kel *


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 31)

kelte*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 31)

tő*ke*


----------



## Judit66M (2015 December 31)

ke*szeg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 31)

szeg*fű*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 31)

fűtésrend*szer*


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 December 31)

szertor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 31)

napo*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 1)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 1)

költsé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 1)

gereb*lye*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 1)

jelen*leg*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 1)

legjobba*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 1)

katto*gó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 1)

gó*bé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 1)

bé*res*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 1)

restelke*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 1)

dikta*fon*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 1)

fontol*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 1)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 2)

király*fi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

fizetőesz*köz*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 2)

közmédi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 2)

alabást*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 2)

rombo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

lóita*tó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 2)

tószé*li*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 2)

libalege*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

lődör*gő*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 2)

gőzha*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

jórava*ló*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 2)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

szám*tan*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 2)

tante*rem*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

rémá*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 3)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 3)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

okari*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 3)

naturis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

taní*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 3)

Tóde*rik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

rikkan*csok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 3)

csókál*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 3)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 4)

tor*kos*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

kosbor


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 4)

borsika*fű*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

fűszok*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 4)

nya*kas*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 4)

kas*ka* (kosár)


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 4)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

babalab*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 4)

dara*bol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 4)

bol*ha*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

habostor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 4)

taka*ros*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

rostalyu*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 4)

kaba*ré*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

répator*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 4)

ta*lány*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 4)

lányké*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

réskame*ra*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 5)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 5)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 5)

ásvá*nya*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 5)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 5)

kato*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 5)

Navarro*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

neve*ző / *Navarone - egy "n"


----------



## fragne (2016 Január 5)

zömök


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

fragne írta:


> zömök


Mindig olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Mondjál nekem legalább egy szót, ami "mök"-kel kezdődik.


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 6)

rituevu írta:


> neve*ző / *Navarone - egy "n"


A Navarone valóban 1 "n"
Mivel a zö
mök
nem folytatható:
Ezért: zömök*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 6)

reményke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 6)

Dö*me*


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 6)

mezőgaz*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 6)

da*rab*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 6)

rabi*ga*


----------



## fekci (2016 Január 6)

*ga*liba


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 6)

bará*ti*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 6)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 6)

nyafo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 6)

Gás*pár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 6)

pártá*ban*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

bandi*ta*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Január 6)

ta*lány*


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

lány*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 6)

kalamaj*ka *


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

Kamcsat*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 6)

kabó*ca *


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

caf*rang*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 6)

rangvesz*tett *


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

tette*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 7)

tett*leg*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 7)

legfeljeb*ben*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 7)

bencések*kel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 7)

kellet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 7)

Len*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 7)

kerék*pár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 7)

pár*baj*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 7)

bajnok*ság*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 7)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 7)

várkapi*tány*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 8)

ny=n
tántorog*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 8)

takti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 8)

kamara*tag*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 8)

tagbaszakadtsá*ga*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 8)

Galo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 8)

nya*fi*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 8)

fias*kó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 8)

ko*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 8)

poko*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 8)

litáni*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 8)

automa*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 8)

autókár*pit*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 8)

pitva*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 8)

ros*ta*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 8)

Tala*bér*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

bérce*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 9)

kendőzet*len*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 9)

len*dít*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

ditro*it
http://www.kislexikon.hu/ditroit.html*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 9)

it*tam *a (ditroit ásvány is tőled megtudtam)


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

/ezen kívül csak egy női becenevet tudtam volna írni, ami dit-tel kezdődik, dít-tel meg semmit

tam*pon*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 9)

Tamkó is jó vagy tambura
pon*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 9)

ton*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 9)

fa*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 9)

kó*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 9)

ró*zsa*


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 9)

zsaluzódesz*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 9)

kalapá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

rágcsálóir*tás *


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 10)

Tasná*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 10)

diákbérle*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

testesí*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 10)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

késlel*tet*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 10)

tettestársa*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 10)

igei*dő*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 10)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

reményte*li *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 10)

li*ter*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 10)

Ter*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 10)

Karo*la*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 10)

lapoz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

Ni*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 10)

kivo*nat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 10)

nát*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 10)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

mar*ha*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 11)

habosít*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 11)

vala*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 11)

ki*tin*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 11)

tin*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 11)

cseresz*nye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 11)

nye*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 11)

rövidí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 11)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 11)

szettlab*da*


----------



## KószA74 (2016 Január 11)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 12)

muské*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 12)

ka*bát*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 12)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

ran*di*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 12)

Dimar*son*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 12)

son*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

ka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 12)

ró*nán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 12)

Nán*di*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 12)

diafilm*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 12)

reze*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 12)

dalo*som*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 12)

som*fa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

fajan*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

kóris*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 13)

Tala*bér*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

bérma*név*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

név*sor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 13)

sormin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

talál*ka*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 13)

katama*rán*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

rántot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

ta*vi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 13)

vitor*la*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 13)

Lajo*sé*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 13)

sétaha*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

jórava*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 13)

lószersz*ám*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 13)

rúnaköv*ek*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 13)

vek*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 13)

tor*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 13)

majorán*na*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 13)

napo*laj*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

lajbizseb*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

benne


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 14)

ne*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

meste*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 14)

rivá*lis*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 14)

listá*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

na*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

hadtörténe*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

ka*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

kas*pó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

póni*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

lódok*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

torna*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

szerve*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

zö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 14)

rögtö*rő*


----------



## doktorur (2016 Január 14)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

zse*lé*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 14)

lé*böjt*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 14)

böjtöl*és*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

gamegame írta:


> böjtöl*és*


Nem jó az elválasztásod.


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 15)

gamegame írta:


> böjtöl*és*


Helyesen: böjtö*lés*
les*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 15)

nek*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

tár*hely*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

helyisme*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

retten*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

tőkebefekte*tés*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 15)

tessé*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 15)

tavaszvá*rás*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

rás*poly*


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 15)

polyvakam*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 15)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

pár*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

taka*rék*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 15)

rék*li*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 15)

liba*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 16)

bőrtár*ca *


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 16)

Cata*flam*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 16)

flamin*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 16)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 16)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 16)

tó*nus*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 16)

rituevu írta:


> szekrényaj*tó*


tónu*sa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 16)

sarok*ház*


----------



## mammut (2016 Január 16)

háztűznéző


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 16)

zörög*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 17)

vetélke*dő*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 17)

dörgede*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 17)

lember*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 17)

gi*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 17)

darabo*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 17)

lóda*rázs*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 17)

rázha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 17)

Tó*ték*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 17)

tékoz*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 17)

lótaka*ró *


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 17)

ró*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 17)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

hát*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 18)

ra*bok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 18)

bokré*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

takarí*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 18)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

tirá*da*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 18)

dali*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 18)

autóbon*tó *


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 18)

tópar*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

ton*hal*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 18)

hal*kan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 18)

kandisz*nó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 18)

nótári*us*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

usán*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

kapitá*lis*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 19)

ta*lár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

lár*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 19)

való*ban*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

bandu*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 19)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

zegzu*gos *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 19)

gos*pel *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 19)

pellengé*ren*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 19)

rendetlen*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

szeg*fű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 19)

fű*mag*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 19)

magnetiz*mus*


----------



## pan.dóra (2016 Január 19)

muskát*li*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 19)

liba*sor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

gamegame írta:


> soro*zat*


Kérlek írj ide egy olyan szót, ami "zat"-tal kezdődik. Csak olyan szót írjál, amit te is tudnál folytatni.


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

tornando írta:


> liba*sor*


Bocs, de inkább innen kezdjük újra, mert a sorozat különben sem jó (so-ro-zat), és folytatni sem lehet

sorvadoz*tak*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 19)

takti*ka *


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

ka*por*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 20)

portalaní*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 20)

tó*csa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 20)

csalá*di*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 20)

dicsé*ret*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 20)

ret*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 20)

ró*na *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 20)

napo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 20)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 20)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 20)

kivá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 20)

lótifu*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 21)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 21)

fa*kó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 21)

rituevu írta:


> *b*a*r*kó


ezzel kicsit eltévedtél 

kó*rus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 21)

huncili írta:


> ezzel kicsit eltévedtél
> 
> kó*rus*


Szerintem nem is kicsit.

rus*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 21)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 21)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 21)

alag*sor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 21)

sortö*rés*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 21)

részmun*ka*


----------



## Noci87 (2016 Január 21)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 21)

falá*bú*


----------



## Noci87 (2016 Január 21)

bútorda*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 22)

rab*lánc*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 22)

lánckari*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 22)

kadar*ka*


----------



## sokina (2016 Január 22)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 22)

lap*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 22)

rakod*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 22)

hatlá*bú *


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 22)

bú*bos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 22)

bosnyá*kok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 22)

koktélpar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 22)

tinidi*vat*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 23)

vat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 23)

tarantel*la*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 23)

la*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 23)

kosszar*vú *


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 23)

Vu*kán* (György)


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 23)

kán*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 23)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 23)

malá*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 23)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 23)

rék*li*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 24)

lili*om*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 24)

omni*busz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

buszmegál*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 24)

lórú*gás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 24)

Gáspá*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

ré*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 24)

para*ván*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 24)

vándorve*se*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 24)

se*reg *(bocs, módosítottam)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

Judit66M írta:


> Seregély*es*


a "yes", "jes", "jesz"-szel milyen szót tudok írni?


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

Livor*nó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

nóga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

toko*zó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 24)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

kusso*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

lópa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

Mala*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

galago*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 24)

nyara*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 24)

ton*hal*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 24)

halfogyasz*tás*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 24)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 24)

ka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

bátra*ké* (a szerencse)


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 25)

ké*rő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 25)

tegna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

pirosí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

tódítá*sa*


----------



## saldo (2016 Január 25)

sa*kál*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

Kál*mán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 25)

Mán*fa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

faramu*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

cizellá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 25)

lókö*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

tő*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 25)

kenye*ret*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

rette*gő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 25)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

lő*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 25)

porol*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

tó*ra*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

ravasz*di*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

dina*mó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

móri*kál*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

kálvá*ria*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

riada*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

lom*tár*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

társasá*gi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

gitá*ros*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

roska*tag*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 25)

tagsá*gi*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 25)

gi*mis*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

miske*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 25)

i*zom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

zom*bi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

bigámis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 26)

taka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 26)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 26)

kor*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 26)

hely*pénz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 26)

pénzte*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 26)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 26)

szon*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 26)

da*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 26)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 26)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 26)

mér*leg*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 26)

legjob*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 26)

ban*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 26)

darabol*tuk*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 27)

tyúklábmin*ta*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2016 Január 27)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 27)

Zsarát*nok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 27)

noktürn*je *(noktürn: szerenádhoz hasonló, lírai zenemű)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 27)

je*len*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 27)

Lengyelországi*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 27)

akrobati*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 27)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 27)

faramu*ci*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 27)

ci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 28)

pő*re*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 28)

reked*ten*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 28)

tengőd*nek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 28)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 28)

lóg*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 28)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 28)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 28)

tétlen*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 28)

nek*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 28)

társadal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 28)

mikor*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 28)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 28)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 28)

fénye*rő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 28)

rőfö*sé*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 28)

sétaha*jó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 28)

jóté*kony*


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 28)

kony*ha*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 28)

hadi*sír*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 28)

sírá*só*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 28)

sókam*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 28)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 28)

Gás*pár*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Január 28)

pár*ta*


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 28)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 28)

lőcse*i*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 28)

ido*már*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 29)

már*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 29)

ka*kas*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 29)

kas*mir*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 29)

mirtuszkoszo*rú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 29)

rúna*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 29)

köszön*get*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 29)

Gettómillio*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 30)

tó*ga*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 30)

galago*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 30)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 30)

lófo*gú*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

guri*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 30)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## nanan (2016 Január 30)

*ha*jasbaba


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

ba*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 30)

tár*lat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 30)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

napozó*krém*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 30)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

ró*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Január 30)

kalo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

dako*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 30)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

rab*lánc*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 30)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 30)

részletes


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 30)

tessé*kel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 30)

kel*me*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

me*leg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 31)

legal*só*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

sószó*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 31)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

kari*ka*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Január 31)

Kata*lin*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 31)

Lin*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Január 31)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

daraká*sa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 31)

San*yi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Január 31)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Január 31)

tőkegom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 1)

kaméle*on*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

onkológi*a*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 1)

akadémiku*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

sokko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 1)

lódenszö*vet*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

vetre*ce *(savanyú vetrece - ételfajta)


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 1)

Cecé*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

regeneráló*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 1)

dó*zis*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 2)

zász*ló *_(tekintettel arra, hogy "zis"-sel már megint nem lehet folytatni)_


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 2)

lóver*seny*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 2)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 2)

zize*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 2)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 2)

cselve*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 2)

testüle*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 2)

tizentúli*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

aktuali*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 3)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

lis*ta*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 3)

talá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 3)

vajtartó


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 3)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 3)

tőke*hal*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 3)

halle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 4)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 4)

helybenjá*rás*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 4)

ráspolyoz*hat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 4)

hatható*san*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 4)

san*da*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 4)

daga*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 4)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 4)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 4)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 4)

művészal*kat*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 5)

katholi*kus* (régies írásmód is)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 5)

kusso*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 5)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 5)

bátra*ké*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 5)

ké*ve*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 5)

védelem*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 5)

ben*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 5)

dő*rén*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 5)

rénszar*vas*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 5)

vasta*gon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 5)

gondolat*jel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 5)

jelle*mes*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 5)

mestersé*ges*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

geszte*nye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 6)

nye*rő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

rőtesbar*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 6)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

postako*csi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

csivi*tel*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 6)

teljesí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

tésztaszű*rő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 6)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

zse*lé*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 6)

lézernyomta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 6)

niko*tin*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 6)

tinta*hal*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 6)

halmazálla*pot*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 7)

potmé*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

terve*ző*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 7)

zö*rej*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 7)

*rej*tekhely


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 7)

helyte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

len*ge*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 7)

gere*ben*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 7)

ben*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 7)

lőtávol*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

Ság-*hegy*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 7)

hegyo*rom*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 7)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 7)

magánhang*zó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 7)

zoko*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 7)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

szekre*ter*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 7)

tervez*te*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

teszeto*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

szalá*mi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 8)

miko*ri*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

rival*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

daka*ri*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

rimánkod*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

hatóra*i *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 8)

igazmon*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

dokumentáci*ó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

óhatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

lan*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

ka*nász*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

nász*út*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 9)

úttörős*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

divatbá*bú *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

búzaka*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

lószer*szám*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

szám*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

lap*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

ka*masz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

maszka*bál*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

bálványo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

Zoli*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

karak*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 9)

terve*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

zö*rej*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 9)

Rej*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

tő*kés*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 9)

késhet*nek*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 9)

nek*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 9)

tár*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 9)

napi*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 9)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 9)

tanácsad*ás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Február 9)

ta-nács-a-dás
dás szótaggal elakadunk...


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

Csilla54 írta:


> lapzár*ta*


takarí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

_Kérek mindenkit, hogy csak olyan szavat adjon fel, amelynek végződésével ő is tudná folytatni a játékot. Ne álljon már emiatt a játék. Köszönöm!_


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

rituevu írta:


> _Kérek mindenkit, hogy csak olyan szavat adjon fel, amelynek végződésével ő is tudná folytatni a játékot. Ne álljon már emiatt a játék. Köszönöm!_


tóma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

tárhat*nak*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 10)

Naksol*ban

http://eyes.blog.hu/2016/01/19/a_gyogyito_borbely_naksol_feltalaloja*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

ban*kár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 10)

ha*jó*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

jóga


----------



## sokina (2016 Február 10)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

roska*tag*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

tagdí*ja*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

javu*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 10)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

kóris*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 10)

tanár*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 10)

nő*nap*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

napkel*te*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 10)

tekere*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 10)

resze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

lőál*lás*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Február 10)

lássa*lak*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 10)

lakta*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 10)

tópar*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 10)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

lődö*rög*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 10)

rögesz*me*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 10)

metilalko*hol*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 10)

hollan*der*


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 10)

derviskiál*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Február 10)

táskakészí*tő*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 11)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

kés*él*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 11)

él*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

tessé*kel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 11)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

taka*ró*


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 11)

ró*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 11)

na*hát*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 11)

hát*véd*


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 11)

védte*len*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 11)

len*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

cseve*gő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 11)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

lődör*gő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

gőzölés*kor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 11)

korta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

lando*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 11)

lópat*kó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

kóris*ta*


----------



## KlauDia87 (2016 Február 12)

takaRÓ


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 12)

ró*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 12)

karak*ter*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 12)

termál*víz*


----------



## Olivia02 (2016 Február 12)

vízhűtés


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 12)

tessé*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 12)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 12)

keltész*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 12)

szerencsére mind a kettő *ta
*
tava*szi
*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 12)

szigo*rú*


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2016 Február 12)

rúgás


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 12)

gáspározás*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 12)

kor*hű*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 13)

hűbeleba*lázs*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

lázmé*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 13)

rő*ten*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

ten*ger*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 13)

ger*mán*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

mángo*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

rol*ni *


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 13)

nivellál*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 13)

janu*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

árbevé*tel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

telje*sen*


----------



## KószA74 (2016 Február 13)

senkinek*sem*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 13)

semmiség


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 13)

óra*mű*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

műsza*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

kilá*bal*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 14)

balla*gás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 14)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 14)

pártalálko*zó *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 14)

zó*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 14)

naran*csa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 14)

csacsa*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 14)

csa*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## Olivia02 (2016 Február 15)

*ja*pán


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

pán*síp*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

sípmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 15)

faka*bát*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 15)

Bátmonos*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 15)

tor*ma*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

majoli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

kara*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 16)

te*hát*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 16)

hátrá*nyom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

nyomta*tó*


----------



## Olivia02 (2016 Február 16)

tóga


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 16)

galam*bok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

bokré*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 16)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

lány*név*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 16)

névle*ges*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 16)

geszte*nye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 16)

nye*rő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 16)

rő*fös*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 16)

fös*vény*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 16)

vényköte*les*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 16)

leshe*tik*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 16)

tikta*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

Kol*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 17)

ja*pán*


----------



## Olivia02 (2016 Február 17)

pán*cél*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 17)

célszerű*en*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 17)

endosz*kóp*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

koprodukci*ó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Február 17)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

rivá*lis*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 17)

listá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

Zo*rán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 17)

rántot*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 17)

takács*nál*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 17)

nyál*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 17)

kara*ván*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 17)

ván*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

kosfe*jű *


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

jü*an*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 19)

antológi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

a*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 19)

radiá*tor*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 19)

tornaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 19)

ha*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

társadal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 20)

Miran*da*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 20)

darab*szám*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 20)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 20)

rúpi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 20)

arany*láz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 20)

lázmé*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 20)

rő*zse*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 20)

zse*bes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 20)

Beszter*ce*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 20)

ceru*za*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Február 20)

za*mat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 20)

matla*szé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 21)

szépí*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 21)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 21)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 21)

ka*bát*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 21)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 21)

ranga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 21)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 21)

zse*lé*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 21)

légifolyo*só*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 22)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

ló*bab*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

babramun*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

rövidá*ru *


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

rubinpi*ros*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 22)

rozsdamar*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 22)

ta*lány*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

lánycsa*pat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

patko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 23)

bát*ran*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

rande*vú* ... ú=u


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

vudubá*bu*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

bu*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

Livor*nó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

nóta*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

szó*tag*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

tagja*ink*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

inkvizíci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 23)

óvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

rosto*kol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

kollé*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

barangol


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 24)

golgo*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

tapics*kol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 24)

kol*hoz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

hoz*zá*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

záró*kép*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 24)

képalko*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

tolako*dó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 24)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 24)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

csa*dor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 24)

dor*kó* (tornacipő)


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 24)

kó*rus*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 24)

rus*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 24)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

karakte*res*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 25)

res*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 25)

tivor*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 25)

Nyava*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 25)

javá*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 25)

Rakama*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 25)

zize*gő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Február 25)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 25)

csél*csap*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 26)

csapte*lep*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 26)

lepkegyűj*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 26)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 26)

kere*vet*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 26)

vetkő*ző*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 26)

Sző*reg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 26)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 26)

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Február 26)

bará*ti*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Február 26)

tisza*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 26)

fakú*szó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 26)

szórakozta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 27)

Tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 27)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 27)

ripacsko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 27)

dohog*va*


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 27)

vacsorai*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 28)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## nanan (2016 Február 28)

szög*függvény* 
(vagy lehet akár csak *vény*)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 28)

vényköte*les*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 28)

lestyángyö*kér*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Február 28)

kérlelhetet*len*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 28)

Len*ke*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 28)

ke*rek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 28)

rek*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 28)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## vhm (2016 Február 28)

tűz*hely*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Február 28)

hely*szín
*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 28)

szín*lel*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

lelkesí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

tőrö*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

zö*me*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

meszesgö*dör*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Február 29)

gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

tere*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Február 29)

lő*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 29)

tőzegtég*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

ladi*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

kóstolga*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 1)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 1)

ásványbör*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

zeneszo*ba*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 1)

babo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

Natáli*a*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Március 1)

apasze*rep*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

repke*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 1)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

reveren*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 1)

da*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

rago*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 2)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

na*pos*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 2)

pos*ta*


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

látha*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 2)

tóvá*ros*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 2)

roskado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

zó*na*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Március 2)

naran*cson*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

cson*ka*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Március 2)

kamás*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

libalege*lő*


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

tér*kő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 3)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 3)

lódin*gom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

gombos*tű*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 3)

tűsa*rok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 3)

rok*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

ka*ró*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 3)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

kanya*ró*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 3)

róma*i*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 3)

idénymun*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

kabó*ca*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 4)

csa*var*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 4)

var*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 4)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 4)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 4)

lova*vag*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

vala*ki*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 4)

kisüs*ti*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 4)

tila*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

tár*hely*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 4)

helybenjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 5)

rasz*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 5)

rósejb*nit*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 5)

nitrál*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 5)

niko*tin*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 5)

tin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 5)

taka*rék*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 5)

rekvi*em*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 5)

embe*ri*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 6)

ricinuso*laj*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 6)

janu*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

ártámoga*tás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 6)

táskavá*sár*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 6)

sàrgabor*só*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 6)

só*gor*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 6)

gorgonzo*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

la*pos*


----------



## aviik (2016 Március 6)

pos*vány*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

vándor*bot*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 6)

botmix*er*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Március 6)

erszé*nyes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

nespres*szo *


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 6)

szokat*lan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 6)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 6)

lan*dol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 6)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 7)

zoko*gó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 7)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 7)

katé*ter*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 7)

természe*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 7)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 7)

tit*kol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 7)

kollé*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 8)

garázs*sor*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 8)

sor*hàz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 8)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 8)

természe*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 8)

titok*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 9)

ban*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 9)

dalo*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 9)

semer*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 9)

reme*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 9)

gő*te*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 10)

te*rep*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 10)

rep*tér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 10)

térbe*li*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Március 10)

liba*sor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 10)

sorjáz*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Március 10)

való*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 10)

di*vat*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 10)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 10)

kor*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 11)

patáli*a *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 11)

Aran*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 11)

kato*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 11)

Nava*jo*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 11)

jóké*pű*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 11)

püpöl*le *...(püspökfalat tájszóval)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 11)

lege*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 11)

lő*re*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 11)

reformá*tus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 11)

tussol*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 11)

ja*vít*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 12)

vitte*tek*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 12)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 12)

ka*kas*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 12)

kastélyszál*ló*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 12)

lóver*seny*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 12)

seny*ved*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 12)

vedle*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 13)

nek*tár*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 13)

tàro*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Március 13)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 13)

számlatü*kör*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Március 13)

kör*ív*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 13)

ívlám*pa*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Március 13)

pari*pa*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 13)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Március 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 13)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 14)

lökö*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 14)

dőlé*se*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 14)

se*baj*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 14)

bajtár*si*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 14)

simogat*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

hatfé*le*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

legyező*je*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

jele*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

lőla*pon*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 15)

pontosít*va*


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 15)

va*kond*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 15)

tornando írta:


> pontosít*va*



"kond" kezdettel én nem tudok, aki írta az se talán!
vakáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

ó*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 15)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

ridi*kül *


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 15)

külső*leg*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

legfel*ső*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 15)

söröspo*hár*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

hármasha*tár*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 15)

tàr*hely*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

helycse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

reveren*da*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

darálóma*lom*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 15)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

táska*gép*


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 15)

gépszíj


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 15)

szíjtár*csa*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 15)

csa*var*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 16)

var*kocs*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 16)

Pearl913 a vastagítást ne felejtsd
kocsma*i*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 16)

igé*ző*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 16)

zö*rög*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Március 16)

rögtönzé*sek*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 16)

sekrestyés*sel*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Március 16)

sel*lő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 16)

lököt*ten*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 16)

ten*ger*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 16)

gerbe*ra*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 16)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 16)

na*ná*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 17)

nápolyi*ak*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 17)

aktaku*kac*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 17)

kacki*ás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 17)

ásvá*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 17)

nyiho*gó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 17)

gólyalá*bon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 18)

bontoga*tó*


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 18)

tó*csa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 18)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 18)

délelőt*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 18)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Március 18)

Dar*vas* (Iván)


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Március 18)

vasta*gon*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 18)

gondo*lat*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 18)

latpus*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 18)

Karo*la*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 18)

lazúr*kék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 18)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 18)

tőke*súly*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 18)

súlypon*ti *


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 18)

tizedes*jegy*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 18)

jegyze*tel*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 18)

teljesítményfoko*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 18)

zónaidő*kön*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 19)

köntörfala*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 19)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 19)

költhető*en*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 19)

enge*di*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 19)

diabo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 19)

lódok*tor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 19)

tor*kos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 19)

kóstol*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 19)

janu*ár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 19)

árképzé*se*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 19)

selyemgu*bó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 20)

bó*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 20)

lélekbú*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

várhábo*rú*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 20)

rúpi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

autómo*só*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 20)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 20)

katángkó*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

ro*vat*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 20)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

kor*hű*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 20)

hűség*idő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

dő*re*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 21)

recefi*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 21)

cseme*te*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 21)

tetőpa*la*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 21)

Lado*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 21)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Március 21)

ros*tos*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 21)

toscana*i*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 21)

ira*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 22)

királyharasz*tok*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 22)

tokter*mő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 22)

mögöt*te*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 22)

tele*fon*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 23)

fontol*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

Ni*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 23)

ki*buc*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

bucská*zó *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 23)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

na*pos*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 23)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 23)

zsané*ron*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 24)

rongá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 24)

lógáz*za*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 24)

zavartat*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 24)

taka*ró*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 24)

Csilla54 írta:


> taka*ró*


RÓKAGOMBA


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 24)

bam*bul*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 24)

Nóri69 írta:


> bam*bul*


buldózer


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 24)

zer*ge*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 24)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 25)

darabo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 25)

rókagom*ba* - ->* bam*bul nem jó, *ba*rack, *ba*dar, *ba*tár, *ba*kancs... ilyen szó kellett volna
~ * ~

lóbálgat*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 25)

javasla*tok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 25)

toklá*szok*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 25)

szok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 26)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 26)

góti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 26)

kala*pos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 26)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 26)

ta*vi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 26)

vio*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 26)

la*za*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 26)

zava*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 26)

rozo*ga*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 27)

ga*lamb*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 27)

lamb*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 27)

dalol*nak*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

n=ny

nyakle*ves*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 27)

ve*se*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 27)

nyakle*ves –> *Vespuc*ci // *_vese_ szótagolva ve-se nem, ves-e


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 27)

cibe*re*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

/ vessetek meg, vagy vessétek el a feladatot

reze*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 27)

dali*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

a*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 27)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Március 27)

génhi*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 27)

Ba*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

jata*gán*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 27)

barát*nő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 27)

nővérszál*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 28)

ló*rum*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 28)

/nem akarnék* gán*csoskodni, de akad itt is bakugrás...

rum*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 28)

li*ter*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 28)

/ a terem szótagolása te-rem, tehát nem jó

terhesru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 28)

/hab-csók; sajnos ez sem jó ha-tá-so-sabb kellene...., majd valaki folytatja jól, mert magammal nem játszom


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 28)

huncili írta:


> / a terem szótagolása te-rem, tehát nem jó
> 
> terhesru*ha*



ha*za*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 28)

zava*ró*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 28)

ród*li*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 28)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 28)

dézsa


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 28)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 28)

természe*ti*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 28)

tizenhá*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 28)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 28)

madárfió*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

karo*tin*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 29)

tincse*i*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

ital*bolt*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 29)

bolt*ív*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 29)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

tás*ka*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 29)

karó*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Március 29)

raga*dós*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

dosz*ta*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 29)

talá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 29)

vajtar*tó*


----------



## vhm (2016 Március 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 30)

gabo*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 30)

navigá*tor*


----------



## micslaci (2016 Március 30)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 30)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 30)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 30)

tor*ta*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 30)

tapa*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 31)

Zónakö*vi* (Mátyás - Erich Kastner: Emberke)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

vigada*lom*


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 31)

lombar*dok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

dokko*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Március 31)

ló*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

Gás*pár*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 31)

pár*baj*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Március 31)

bajví*vás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 1)

vas*kos*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 1)

Kossuth*tól*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 1)

toldalé*ka*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 1)

kabalababa


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 1)

bakafánto*sok*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 1)

sokrétű


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 1)

tü*te*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 1)

temperamen*tum*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 1)

sancza írta:


> temperamen*tum*


Kedves sancza!
Kérlek, hogy csak olyan szót adjál fel, amit magad is tudnál folytatni. 
A temperamantum vége ugye a tum, de azzal max. egy szót tudok, volt úszónkról Tumpek Györgyról van szó. De ha én ezt beírom, akkor az utánam következő nem tudja folytatni. Úgyhogy most változtatok egy kicsit a feladványon, hogy lehessen folytatni.

tám*fal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 1)

fallab*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 1)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 1)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Április 1)

rek*làm*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 1)

tü*te* ->*tem*peramentum
annyit szeretnék még hozzátenni, hogy a tem-pe-ra-men-tum azért sem jó választás, mert *te* szótaggal kezdődő szót kellett volna írni, (szó-ta-go-lós játék!)

lám*pa*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 1)

papírfor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

makaró*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 2)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

musko*tály*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 2)

ly=j
tájké*pen*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

pen*ne*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 2)

netalán*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

tántor*gó*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 2)

góti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 2)

kalaptartó*hoz*


----------



## Kurunczi Julianna (2016 Április 2)

*hoz*zátartozó


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 2)

zóna*idő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 2)

zó-na-i-*dő
*
dőresé*ge*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 2)

geren*da*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 2)

dagasztótek*nő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 2)

nőgyó*gyász*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

gyászhu*szár*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 2)

szárté*pő*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 2)

pőreva*gon*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 3)

gondola*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

tombo*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 3)

lacipecse*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 3)

regat*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 3)

ta*lány*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 3)

lánykérő*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

be*teg*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 3)

tegna*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

pi*a *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 3)

ala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

postako*csi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 4)

csikorgó*an*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

andalgá*sa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 4)

sa*mesz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

messzi*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 4)

remé*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

lődöz*nek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 4)

nektá*ros*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

rostál*hat*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 4)

hat*vány *(ván)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 4)

vándor*bot*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 5)

botcsinál*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 5)

ta*lány*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 5)

lánygye*rek*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 5)

rekto*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 5)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 5)

fényte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 5)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 5)

tespe*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 5)

dő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 5)

reme*gő*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 5)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 5)

lő*por*


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 5)

lődör*gő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 6)

gőgö*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

semer*re*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 6)

respub*lik*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 6)

likviditá*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 6)

sa*ját*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

játszó*ház*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 6)

házte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

tő*le*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 6)

lepe*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 6)

dö*föd*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

tornando írta:


> dö*föd*


tornando, próbáld meg kérlek folytatni, mert én nem tudom.


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 6)

rituevu írta:


> tornando, próbáld meg kérlek folytatni, mert én nem tudom.


fő(legfelső),főd(legfelsőd)
főd*re
vagy:*
Laczkó Mihály: Idegen fődre siettem..
*





új:*
reván*sa*


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Sa*mu*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Április 6)

muta*tó*


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Tó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 6)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

gorom*ba*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 6)

babilo*ni*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 6)

Nini*ve*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 6)

venyi*ge*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 7)

gebe*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 7)

Lővére*ken*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 7)

kenderi*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 7)

ke*res*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 7)

res*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

tirá*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 7)

Da*ni*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 7)

nivellál*ni*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 7)

niko*tin*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 7)

tin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 8)

szó*lam*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 8)

lampi*on*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 8)

ontot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 8)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 9)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

termés*kő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

kőzetgya*pot*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

potmé*ter*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 9)

ter*pesz*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Április 9)

peszton*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

ka*csa*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Április 9)

csalé*tek*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 9)

tek*nős*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

nőstényfar*kas*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 9)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 10)

po*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 10)

Zólyom*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 10)

barom*fi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 10)

fityu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

lapáto*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 10)

ló*vé*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 10)

vélet*len*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 10)

lendí*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 10)

tila*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

lom*ha*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 10)

haho*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 11)

talá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

lovasko*csi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 11)

csipo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 11)

gó*ré*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 11)

régimó*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

divat*báb*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 11)

báb*ja*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 11)

bábszín*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

házmes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 12)

terbi*um*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 12)

umbuldá*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 12)

janu*ár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 12)

ármánykodá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 12)

salá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 12)

tava*lyi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 12)

ji*ve*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 12)

vete*rán*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 13)

rángógör*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 13)

csecsebe*cse *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 13)

cserebo*gár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 13)

gár*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 13)

da*con *(autó típus)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 13)

koncertmes*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 14)

természete*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 14)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 14)

ziman*kó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 14)

kó*rus*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 14)

rus*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 14)

nyava*lya (ja)*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 14)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 14)

lan*ka*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 14)

ka*lács*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 14)

Nóri69 írta:


> ka*lács*


Kérlek, hogy írj egy szót, ami úgy kezdődik, hogy "lács". Mindig csak olyan szavat adj fel légy szíves, amit te is tudnál folytatni.


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 15)

rituevu írta:


> lan*ka*


ka*par*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 15)

parcel*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 15)

lavó*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 15)

ros*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 15)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 15)

Zo*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 15)

li*ter*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 15)

ter*mesz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 15)

mesztegnyői*ek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

ek*rü*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 16)

rü*hes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

hessege*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 16)

tőkee*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

rö*mi*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 16)

micisap*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 16)

faze*kas*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 16)

kaska*vál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

váltoga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 16)

tónus*ban*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 16)

bandagaz*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

da*ra*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 17)

rakon*ca*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 17)

raké*ta*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 17)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

talkum*por*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 17)

porfa*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

lócit*rom*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 17)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

madártril*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 17)

Lau*ra*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 17)

ragule*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 18)

helyte*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 18)

len*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 18)

görög*tűz*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 18)

tűzimá*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 18)

do*bó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 18)

bó*lya *(=ja)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 18)

ja*de *


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 18)

dekopírfű*rész*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 18)

részle*tes*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 18)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 19)

keltege*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 19)

tila*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 19)

lomboza*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 19)

talá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 19)

lódíta*na*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 19)

na*túr*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 19)

túr*ja*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Április 19)

java*sol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 19)

szol*ga*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 19)

galago*nya*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 19)

nya*ka*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 19)

kalo*da*


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 19)

dacá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 20)

ravio*li*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 20)

limoná*dé*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 20)

démo*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 20)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 20)

verő*ér*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 20)

érte*lem*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Április 21)

lemberdzse*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

keskenyí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 21)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 21)

kakasü*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

lőpá*lya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 21)

ly=j
jani*csár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

csár*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 21)

da*rab*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 21)

rablá*son*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 21)

sonkahagy*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 21)

majá*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 21)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Április 21)

tőkekivi*tel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 22)

teljesít*ve*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 22)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 22)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 22)

kivo*nat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 22)

ki*csi*
nátri*um*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 22)

umbul*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 22)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 22)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 22)

bátra*ké*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 22)

kékesfeke*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 22)

teringet*te*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 22)

tegeződ*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 22)

vetélked*ve*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 22)

verejtékez*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 23)

veszélyeztet*ve*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 23)

ve*het*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 23)

hetven*öt*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 23)

ötletbör*ze*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 23)

zebegé*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 23)

nyilatkoz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 23)

tafo*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 23)

talál*ka*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 23)

kapir*gál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 23)

gal*lok*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 23)

lok*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 24)

Ni*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 24)

Kever*mes*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 24)

mestersé*ge*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 24)

ge*be*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 24)

Berettyó*ra *


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 24)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 24)

vő*fény*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 24)

fényű*ző*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 25)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 25)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 25)

tonizá*ló *


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 25)

lótás-fu*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 25)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 25)

gép*zsír*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 25)

zsírkré*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 25)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

szí*vat*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 26)

vattapap*lan*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 26)

lankad*na*


----------



## Márta0320 (2016 Április 26)

napkor_*ong*_


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

rongysző*nyeg*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 26)

nyeg*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 26)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 26)

ri*gó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 26)

góli*át*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 26)

átkozó*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

dózero*ló*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 26)

lóbőrcsiz*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 26)

madárle*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

sen*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 27)

kivéte*les*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 27)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 27)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

geren*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 27)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

dako*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 27)

tava*szi*


----------



## Márta0320 (2016 Április 27)

Senna _*tea*_


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 27)

sziget


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 27)

steimanngyorgy írta:


> sziget


gettósodá*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 27)

huncili írta:


> gettósodá*sa*


sa-rok-*pánt*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

pántli*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 27)

ka*por*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 27)

por*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 27)

kara*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

tekinte*tes*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 27)

tes*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 27)

testüle*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 27)

tize*des*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 27)

despo*ta*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Április 27)

tava*szi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 27)

szitakö*tő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 27)

tő*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

szódabikarbó*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 28)

Natáli*a*


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 28)

akarat


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

rat*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

steimanngyorgy írta:


> tankcsapda


rat - tan : tank - csap - da
Nem jó a tagolásod!


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 28)

rituevu írta:


> rat*tan*



tanó*ra*


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 28)

rabosítás


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

tás*ka*


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 28)

kapucni


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

Ni*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 28)

kira*kat*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Április 28)

kat*lan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 28)

lan*kad*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Április 28)

kad*dis*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 28)

diskurá*ló*


----------



## karoly58 (2016 Április 28)

ló*bál*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Április 28)

bál*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 29)

Navar*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 29)

ra*don*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 29)

donga*láb*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 29)

lábbe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 29)

Li*ma*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 29)

mahol*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 29)

nap*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 29)

lódin*gom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

gom*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 30)

barom*fi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 30)

figu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

rako*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 30)

dó*zse*


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 30)

zselatinszem*cse*


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 30)

cseme*ge*


----------



## vhm (2016 Április 30)

gere*ben*


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 30)

bendőjé*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

be*tű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Április 30)

tűpár*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 1)

nagyon*is*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

isko*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 1)

labo*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 1)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

ruhavá*sár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 1)

sárbogár*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

direktí*va *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 1)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 1)

kicso*da*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 1)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

mata*dor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 1)

dorgálá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

sa*kál*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 2)

Kálkápol*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

Nago*ya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 2)

Yaha*ma*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

malári*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 2)

/ már mindegy, de szerintem Yamaha

ala*kul*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

kultivá*tor*

*




*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 2)

dó*ci *-- https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dóc_(Magyarország)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 2)

huncili írta:


> / már mindegy, de szerintem Yamaha
> 
> ala*kul*




Huncili! Természetesen igazad van!

ci*pő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 2)

pő*re*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

remekel*ni*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 2)

niko*tin*


----------



## vhm (2016 Május 2)

tin*ta*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 2)

talajfú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

rókako*ma*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 3)

madei*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 3)

talajgya*lu*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 3)

lubic*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

kol*hoz*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 3)

hozzá*fér*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

fertályó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 3)

radiológi*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 3)

akupunktú*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 3)

rajongá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 4)

Salo*me*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 4)

meszesgö*dör*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 4)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 4)

Gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

terem*őr*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 5)

őrmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

tervező*i *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 5)

ido*már*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 5)

márciu*si*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

si*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 5)

mara*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

di*vat*


----------



## nanan (2016 Május 5)

vattapa*macs *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

macs*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 5)

kanyar*gó*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 5)

gólya*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

bála*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 5)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 6)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

zsa*bó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 6)

bó*lé*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 6)

lépeget*ve*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 6)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

sen*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 6)

kikala*pál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 6)

pálfordu*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

las*sú*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 6)

sudárvitor*la*


----------



## vhm (2016 Május 6)

la*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 6)

lózungo*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

kattogta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 7)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 7)

Ásványrá*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 7)

római*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

aktuá*lis*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 7)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

taver*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 7)

nagyotmon*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 7)

Dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 7)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

név*sor*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 7)

sorkato*na*


----------



## Vaarga Dolly (2016 Május 7)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## vhm (2016 Május 7)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

Rafa*el*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 8)

elhí*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

zász*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 8)

lóbalzsa*mot*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 8)

mottó*ja*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 8)

javulófél*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

ben*ne*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 8)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

rágcsálóir*tás*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 8)

Tas*si*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

si*vár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 8)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

tarantel*la*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 8)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 8)

haraki*ri*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Május 8)

ribiz*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 9)

li*ter*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 9)

ter*més*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 9)

mészkőbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 9)

nyaf*ka*


----------



## vhm (2016 Május 9)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 9)

kalo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 10)

da*rab*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 10)

rablánc*ra *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 10)

rafi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

aszink*ron*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 10)

ron*tás *


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 10)

katakom*ba *


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

bazaltszik*la*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 10)

la*kat*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 10)

Kathe*rin*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 10)

ringat*hat*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 10)

hat*van *


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

vandalizmu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 10)

sa*ját*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

játszadoz*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

Napóle*on*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 11)

onta*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 11)

kilin*csel*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

cselszö*vés*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 11)

vésnö*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 11)

király*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

lom*ha *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

ha*vas*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

vaskala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

postako*csi*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

csiniba*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

ba*bér*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 11)

bérmá*lás*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

lás*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 11)

salá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

taní*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 11)

tó*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 12)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 12)

takaro*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 12)

dobo*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 12)

lódítá*sok*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 12)

sokkol*va *


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 12)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 12)

ónó*di*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 12)

diabé*tesz*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 12)

teszte*li*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 12)

limoná*dé*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 12)

dédel*get *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 12)

get*tó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 12)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 12)

Mariná*ék*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 12)

éksze*rész *


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 12)

részletez*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 12)

telí*tett*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 13)

tette*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 13)

tivor*nya *


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 13)

nya*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 13)

koncertmes*ter*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 13)

terme*te*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

tetőze*te*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 13)

tekin*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 13)

tettes*társ*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

társbér*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 13)

Lövété*re*


----------



## Nóri69 (2016 Május 13)

reu*más*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 13)

más*hol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 13)

holnapu*tán*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 13)

tángál*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 13)

javakorabe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

literszám*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 14)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 14)

ton*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 14)

napipara*csok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

csókö*zön*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 14)

zöngét*len*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 14)

lendítőe*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

rökönyöd*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 14)

vecser*nye*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 14)

nyeló*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

csőszere*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 14)

lőcse*i*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 15)

ikon*nos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 15)

Nos*pa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 15)

paradi*csom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 15)

csom*bor*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 15)

borbí*ró*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 15)

rókabun*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 15)

datoly*fa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 15)

fala*poc*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 15)

poc*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Május 15)

kosla*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 16)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 16)

ás*pis*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

piskó*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

találko*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 16)

napocsi*be*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

be*rek*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 16)

rekla*mál*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

mál*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 16)

hata*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 16)

tó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 16)

ragaszt*va*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 16)

vada*san*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

san*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 16)

darálha*tom*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 16)

tom*pa *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 16)

pa*pol*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 16)

polgármes*ter *


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 16)

természe*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 16)

testisé*ge*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 16)

gepi*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

dako*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 16)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 17)

szó*lam*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 17)

lampi*on*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 17)

ontot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 17)

ta*bu*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 17)

bubo*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 17)

rekke*nő*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 17)

nőegy*let *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 17)

let*tek *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 17)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 17)

jóvá*hagy*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 17)

hagymakari*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 17)

kata*na*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 17)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 17)

gale*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 18)

lóhalálá*ban *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

ban*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

da*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

ru*ha*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 18)

habarint*va*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 18)

vadásza*ton*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 18)

tonnaszám*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 18)

ragá*lyos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

jos*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 18)

Ta*bán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2016 Május 18)

bántalma*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

zodiáku*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

sa*ját*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

játszósző*nyeg*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

nyeg*le*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 19)

levon*ták*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 19)

takti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

ka*lap*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 19)

laprahaj*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

va*kar*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 19)

karfi*ol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

oltalma*zó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 20)

szó*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 20)

rúnakö*vek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

vek*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 20)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 20)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

repülő*gép*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 20)

gépter*mek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 20)

Mekká*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

bakancslis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 20)

takaró*val*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

váltoga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 20)

tódul*na*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 20)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 21)

Tatabánya*i*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

imá*dó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 21)

dózis*ból*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 21)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

habó*kos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 21)

koslat*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

tokter*més*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 22)

mész*kő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 22)

kőcsip*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 22)

kerékkö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 22)

tő*ke*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 22)

keves*li*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 22)

liba*sár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 22)

sár*ga*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 22)

garázska*pu*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Május 22)

pufaj*ka *


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 23)

Kati*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 23)

kama*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 23)

raboskod*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 23)

takti*ka*


----------



## Takatimeak (2016 Május 23)

kalapács


----------



## sivecste (2016 Május 23)

pác*lé* (jobbat nem tudtam)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 23)

lé*dús*


----------



## Takatimeak (2016 Május 23)

dúskál


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

kallan*tyú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 24)

tyú*kom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

kompáni*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 24)

alabár*dos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

dosz*ta *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 24)

ta*pír*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 24)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 24)

kormány*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 25)

Napóle*on*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 25)

onkológi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 25)

arasz*nyi*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 25)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 25)

gó*bé*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 25)

békalen*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 25)

cseme*ge*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Május 25)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 26)

da*ru*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

rumaro*ma*
rugal*mas*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 26)

mas*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 26)

Nílu*son*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

sonka*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 26)

léal*ma *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 26)

malom*kő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 26)

kőzetmin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 26)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

termosz*tát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 27)

Tát*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 27)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 27)

lankad*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 27)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 27)

kicso*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 27)

dali*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 28)

apáti*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 28)

aro*ma*


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 28)

mafl*ás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 28)

huncili írta:


> aro*ma*


marok*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 28)

nyirokcsomó*i*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Május 28)

ikeba*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 28)

napo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 28)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 29)

költhet*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 29)

loggi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

akadémi*a*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 29)

alu*la* ("fiókszárny")


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

lazsálók*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 29)

Ra*bin*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 29)

bingóklub*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

baziliszku*szok*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 29)

szokványmun*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 29)

ka*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

Lász*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

lódí*tó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Május 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 29)

kompetenci*a*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Május 29)

akác*fa*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 29)

fazekasá*ru*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 29)

ruhapró*ba*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 29)

baráz*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

Da*kar*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 30)

karcsusí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 30)

Tóal*más*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 30)

más*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 30)

ra*gya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 30)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 30)

lófar*kas*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 30)

kas*mír*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 30)

mirtuszdi*ó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 30)

ó*hajt*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Május 30)

hajthatat*lan*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Május 30)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Május 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## vhm (2016 Május 30)

szi*get*


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 30)

gettóla*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 30)

kopor*só*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Május 30)

sógyur*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 Május 30)

malomke*rék*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 31)

réklisza*bás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 31)

bás*tya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 31)

Tya*hor *... családnév, 

http://lexikon.katolikus.hu/K/káfir.html " A nagyon ritka. délszláv eredetű magyar családnév, a_ Tyahor_ (bpi telefonkv. 2000:1819. o.) valójában gyaurt, azaz nem-muszlimot, hitetlent jelent. "


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 31)

horko*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 31)

lófa*rok*


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 31)

rok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Május 31)

karos*szék*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Május 31)

székrendszer*ben*


----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Május 31)

Benjá*min*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

min*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

ta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

pasz*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

taka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 1)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

rom*busz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

buszfordu*ló*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Június 1)

lódok*tor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

torzsalko*dók*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 1)

dokkolóka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

pu*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 2)

határozat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

lan*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 2)

kana*pé*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 2)

pecá*zó*


----------



## nanan (2016 Június 2)

zodiá*kus *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

kusso*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 2)

lo*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

hol*mi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 2)

micso*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 3)

da*rab*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 3)

rab*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 3)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 3)

Landa*u *(Martin, amerikai színész)


----------



## Kingia (2016 Június 3)

ubor*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 3)

ka*réj*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 4)

rejtege*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 4)

tő*led*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 4)

ledcetn*rum*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 4)

Rumbol*dé *(Rumbold Gyula)


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 4)

dé*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 4)

lige*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Nyalóka


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

kanyar


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 4)

elovilagegyetem írta:


> Nyalóka


katona*i*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

iroda


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 4)

dadais*ta*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

takaró


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 4)

római*ak*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 5)

akkurá*tus*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 Június 5)

tuskógom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Június 5)

barát*nő*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 Június 5)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Június 5)

rom*kert*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 Június 5)

kertka*pu*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Június 5)

puszipaj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 5)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 5)

Gépírónő


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 5)

nőegylet*ben*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 5)

bennfen*tes*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 5)

tespe*dő*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 5)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 5)

szögletrúgá*sa*


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 5)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 5)

tatárcsor*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 5)

da*mil*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 5)

millió*an*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 6)

antológi*a*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 6)

akár*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 6)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 6)

korrózi*ó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 6)

óbégatá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 6)

sava*nyú*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 6)

nyúlán*kon*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 6)

kondenzá*tor*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 6)

torreá*dor*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 6)

Dorká*hoz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 7)

hoz*za*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 7)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 7)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 7)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 7)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 8)

na*pos*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 8)

posvány*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 8)

ba*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 8)

kamil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 9)

labi*lis*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 9)

Lissza*bon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 9)

bontó*per*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 9)

per*jel* (papi méltóság)


----------



## sivecste (2016 Június 9)

jel*leg *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 9)

legcsúnyáb*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 9)

bandi*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 9)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 10)

zsa*bó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 10)

bo*hó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 10)

hóbort*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 10)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 10)

lan*tán*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 10)

tángáltá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 11)

tokká*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 11)

zsa*rut*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

Rut*ba ... *http://hvg.hu/vilag/20160518_Irak_Iszlam_Allam_Rutba_iszlamistak_terrorizmus


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 11)

babá*mat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

matla*szé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

szégyen*folt*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 11)

foltmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 11)

torkolattü*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

ze*bu*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 11)

bukot*tak*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Június 11)

takti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 11)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

kasza*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

tó*dít*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

Dit*ke* (becenév)


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 12)

kecse*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

geren*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 12)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

dako*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 12)

talál*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 12)

kaba*ré*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 12)

rétipipi*tér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 12)

tér*kő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 12)

körömpörkölt*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

reveren*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 12)

dago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 13)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 13)

gomo*lyog *(j...)


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 13)

jogtala*nul*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 13)

nulla*pont*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 13)

pontha*tár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 13)

tárgylóte*rem*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 13)

rém*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 13)

képzel*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 14)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 14)

lő*re*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 14)

reakci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 14)

óbégat*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 14)

Ni*ki*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 14)

ki*csi*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 14)

csi*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 14)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 15)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

domi*nó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 15)

nógat*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 15)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

lódarazsa*kat*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 15)

kattinthat*na*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 15)

napi*lap*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 15)

lappan*gó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 15)

gólyame*se*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

sehonna*i* (bitang ember)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 15)

ide*gen*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

gen*der *


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 15)

der*vis*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

vis*kó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 15)

kókadoz*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 15)

nikotinfüg*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 16)

görögdin*nye*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 16)

nyereség*gel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 16)

Gellért*hegy*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 16)

hegyte*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 16)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 16)

keresztény*nek*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Június 16)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 16)

tárgondo*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 16)

zónapörköl*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 16)

tet*tes*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Június 16)

testü*let*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 16)

létre*hoz*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 Június 16)

hoz*zá*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 16)

záporoz*va*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 16)

vaca*kol*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 16)

kolbász


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 16)

Bas*ra *(iraki város)


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 16)

Rakéta


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 16)

ta*pír*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 16)

pír*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 17)

Yama*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 17)

hagyomán*nyal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 17)

nyaldos*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 17)

sa*ját*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 17)

sampon


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 17)

Csilla54 írta:


> sa*ját*


játszó*tér*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 17)

tériszony


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 17)

szon*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 17)

dadog*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 17)

vaka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 17)

rókako*ma*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 17)

mara*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 17)

dina*mó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

mo*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 18)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

mara*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 18)

di*vat*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 18)

vat*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 18)

Tamá*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 18)

sike*res*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

res*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 18)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 18)

nyafo*gás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 18)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

párválasz*tó*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 18)

tó*ga*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 19)

gavallé*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

rok*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 19)

ka*put*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 19)

putto*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 19)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 19)

réstömí*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 19)

tőszám*név*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 19)

névtele*nek*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 19)

nekrológ*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 19)

gatyamadzag*gal*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 19)

gallérgomb*ja*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 19)

javítása*im*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

im*már*


----------



## vhm (2016 Június 19)

már*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 19)

kana*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

la*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 19)

posvány*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 19)

bazalt*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 20)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 20)

nyaka*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 20)

zász*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 20)

lo*bog*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 20)

bogrács*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 20)

ba*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 20)

kalau*zok*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 20)

zok*szó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 20)

szórakozóhely*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 20)

reme*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 20)

gőze*rő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 20)

rötyö*gő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 21)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 21)

csélcsa*pon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 21)

ponto*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 21)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 21)

cdurmol írta:


> gőze*rő*


gőz-e-rő


rituevu írta:


> reme*gő*


rő*fös*
zó*na- *navigá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 21)

lókö*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 21)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 21)

ce*leb*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 21)

leb*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 22)

ben*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 22)

dőreség*re*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 22)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 22)

ramazu*ri
*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 22)

rioga*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 22)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 22)

ásványkin*cse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 22)

cserebe*re*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 22)

rekont*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 22)

raké*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 22)

tamaris*ka *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 23)

átralmat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

lan*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 23)

Kata*lin*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 23)

linkó*ci*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 23)

cikóri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 23)

Malac*ka *_(Micimackó)_


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 24)

kaka*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 24)

ó*kor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 24)

kor*pa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 24)

pa*rázs*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 24)

rázs=ráz
rázkódá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 25)

salamo*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 25)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 25)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 25)

vajköpü*lés*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

lestakti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 25)

ka*por*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

portéká*ját*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 25)

Játszó*ház*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 25)

házava*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

tó*csa*


----------



## Warek (2016 Június 25)

csa*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 25)

tapics*kol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

koldustem*pó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 26)

pohara*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 26)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 26)

Natáli*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 26)

a*gyar*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 26)

gyarmattar*tó*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 26)

tóá*rok*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Június 26)

rokkantsá*gi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 26)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 27)

tago*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 27)

lopako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 27)

doro*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 27)

gi*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 27)

ez az utolsóból első szótag játék 


Csilla54 írta:


> gi*tár*


társadal*mi
*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 28)

micso*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 28)

da*ru*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 28)

rudaza*tos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 29)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 29)

Nata*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 29)

sarok*kő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 29)

kőrisbo*gár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 29)

gárdis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 29)

tabudöntöge*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 29)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 29)

rek*lám*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 30)

lám*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 30)

pati*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 30)

karak*ter*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 30)

terme*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Június 30)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Június 30)

kelle*mes*


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 30)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 30)

berre*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 1)

gőgös*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 1)

sérelme*ző*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 1)

zö*rej*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 1)

rejtő*zők*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 1)

zök*ken*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 1)

Ken*de *(Péter)


----------



## Szalai Barbara13 (2016 Július 1)

de*rék*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 1)

rék*li *


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 1)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 1)

Déry*né*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 1)

néha*i*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

iga*zi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 2)

zize*gő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 2)

gőzö*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

les*gól*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 2)

gólelő*nye*


----------



## sivecste (2016 Július 2)

nyelő*cső *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

csőveze*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 2)

tőosz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

Tócósker*ti *(lakótelep, Debrecen)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 2)

ti*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 2)

toklás*szal *


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

szaltó*val*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

vál*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

tó*csi *(tócsni, berét, lapcsánka)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 3)

csikor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 3)

góti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 3)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 3)

varko*csa*


----------



## nanan (2016 Július 3)

csa*var*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 3)

var*ró*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 3)

Rózsahe*gy*i (Kálmán)


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 3)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 3)

rókako*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 3)

ma*gyar*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 3)

gyarma*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 4)

tirami*su *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 4)

su*dár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 4)

dár*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 4)

dali*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 4)

adóparadi*csom*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 4)

Csom*bor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 4)

Borbá*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 4)

la*kos*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 4)

kos*bor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 5)

borbélyol*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 5)

lobogta*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 5)

topográfi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 5)

alamu*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 5)

szigo*rú*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 5)

ru*tin*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 5)

tintaceru*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 5)

zava*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

rode*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 6)

ólombá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

nyava*lya *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 6)

jajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

go*lyó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 6)

jó*lét*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 6)

lét*rán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 6)

rántot*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 6)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 6)

langyos*sá*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 7)

Sá*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 7)

Ri*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 7)

taliz*mán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 7)

Man*ci*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 7)

cikor*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 7)

nya*fog*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 7)

fog*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 7)

da*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 8)

gitár*tok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 8)

fanyar*rá*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 8)

Rá*hel*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

hel*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 8)

lószőrmat*rac*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

rac*ka juh*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

ka*por*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

porce*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

lando*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 9)

lóte*tű*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 9)

tüze*sen*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 9)

tar*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

kalapgu*mi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 10)

Mi*si*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

mi*kor*
si*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 10)

madár*dal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

dallamá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

rafi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

Arábi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 10)

atomenergi*a *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

audienci*a *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 10)

anorexi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

au*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

labi*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 11)

lis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 11)

tapin*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 11)

tolómé*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 11)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 11)

dőzsölé*se
*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 11)

segéde*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 11)

rövidülés*hez*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 11)

_/nem tudok mást, ami hez szótaggal kezdődik, és folytatni is lehet_

hezbol*lah *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 12)

Lah*ti *(város Finnországban)


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 12)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 12)

fanyarká*san*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 12)

san*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 12)

dalo*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 12)

lópa*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 12)

tamáskod*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 12)

nivellál*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 12)

ja*vul*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 12)

vulkánfí*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

bermu*da *(mint nadrág)


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 13)

danolá*szó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 13)

szójátéko*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 13)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 13)

tár*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 13)

napo*zók*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

zok*ni*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 13)

nikotinpót*ló *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 13)

lókö*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 13)

tőa*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

lakta*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

tó*csa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 14)

csapatépí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 14)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

nyaralóte*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 14)

lep*ke*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

kezesbá*rány*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

ráncol*ja*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

Jami*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

bemutató*i*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

idevaló*si*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 14)

sikamló*sak *


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

sak*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 14)

természe*tes*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

testüle*ti*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 14)

tivor*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

nyavalyatrö*rés*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 14)

réstö*rés*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 14)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 14)

lóhe*re*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 14)

rebarbarasalá*ta*


----------



## vhm (2016 Július 14)

ta*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 14)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 14)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 15)

ré*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 15)

gitá*ros*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Július 15)

rosto*kol*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 15)

kolbá*szol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 15)

szolgá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 15)

lódul*tak*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 16)

Taktaharká*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 16)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

zóná*zó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Július 16)

Zó*ja*


----------



## vhm (2016 Július 16)

javas*lat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 16)

latri*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

na*hát*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 17)

hátraszal*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

tobor*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 17)

Zori*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

csava*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 17)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Július 17)

korta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

lany*ha*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 17)

ha*mu*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 17)

muta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 17)

tirami*su*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 18)

súgó*gép*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 18)

gépfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 18)

vergő*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 18)

dö*rög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 18)

rögtöníté*lő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 18)

lö*kő*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 18)

kőtö*rő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 18)

rő*zse*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 18)

zsela*tin*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 18)

tin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 18)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 18)

tó*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 18)

gatya*szár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 19)

szárnyaskeré*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 19)

ken*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 19)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 19)

repedtsar*kú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 19)

kú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 19)

ravasz*di*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 19)

dinamikus


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 19)

kus*had*


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2016 Július 19)

hadse*reg*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 19)

reggelizőabrosz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 19)

rosszul*lét*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 19)

léta*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 19)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 19)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 20)

ka*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

kas*pó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 20)

pókerjátsz*ma*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 20)

madárcsa*pat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

pattogta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 20)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 20)

ásványvíztöl*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 21)

tő*ke*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 21)

kemen*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 21)

ce*leb*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 21)

lebbe*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 21)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 21)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 21)

tűzoltólét*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 21)

rafi*a*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 21)

alanyeset


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 21)

settenke*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 21)

dőlé*se*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 21)

Seges*vár*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 21)

várba*zár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 21)

zárka*társ*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 21)

társfüg*gő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 22)

gőgös*sé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 22)

sé*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 22)

tál*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 22)

kaporszakál*lú*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 22)

Lu*ca*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

csere esetén:
csalamádé


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 22)

Déry*né*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

néző*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 22)

tér*kő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 22)

kővendé*ge*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

ge*párd*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 22)

olyan szó kellene, amiek az első szótagja párd-; ilyen nincs szerintem 
nincs szó, amivel folytatni lehetne, mert se a pár-duc, se a pár-don nem jó

kővendége -- gezemi*ce*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

ce*kász*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 22)

kasz*nár*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

nár*cisz*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 22)

ciszter*na*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

narancs*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 22)

fale*vél*


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 22)

vélhető*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 22)

szegletr*e*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 22)

repeszt*ve*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 22)

Verő*ce*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 22)

celebrál*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 23)

javí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 23)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 23)

*ti*lalom


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 23)

lombo*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 23)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 23)

tár*hely*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 23)

helyte*len*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 23)

len*mag*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 23)

magneto*fon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 24)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 24)

dober*man*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 24)

mandzset*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 24)

ta*vi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 24)

vitorlá*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 24)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 24)

nahá*tol*


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 24)

toldaléképület*be*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Július 24)

befekte*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 25)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 25)

reklamál*va*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 25)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 25)

kia*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 25)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 25)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 25)

lando*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 25)

lósós*ka




*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 26)

ka*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 26)

por*hó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 26)

horo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

lógósok*kal*


----------



## pappnikos (2016 Július 26)

kal*már*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

márka*hű*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 26)

hűtő*gép*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

géppar*kot*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 26)

kotkodácso*lás*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 27)

lassul*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 27)

vakaró*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

zóná*zó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 27)

szójá*ték*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

ték=tek

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 27)

kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 27)

posz*méh *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 27)

méhkap*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

tárkonye*cet*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

cet*hal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 28)

halpogá*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 28)

dé*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 28)

di*vat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

kor*pás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

pasko*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 28)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 28)

rokkan*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

takti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

kalo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 29)

daka*ri*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 29)

rikolta*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 29)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## gyandi82 (2016 Július 29)

rabol


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 29)

boldogsághor*mon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 29)

monda*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 29)

toktermé*se*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 30)

se*hol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 30)

hol*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

miniszok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 30)

dó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 30)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 30)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

párducug*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

rasz*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 30)

lanto*sok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

sokadalom*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 31)

banda*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

tag*díj*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 31)

díjugra*tás*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

tás*li
http://neptanckellek.hu/webshop/gyongyajandek/kezmoldvaitasliszeles/*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 31)

libato*pot*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

potmé*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

terve*ző*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

zö*rej*


----------



## Csipkebogyó22 (2016 Július 31)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

mész*kő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 31)

kőfej*tő*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 Július 31)

tőzegágo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

nya*fog*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

fog*kő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 31)

kőszo*bor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

borzas*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Július 31)

katonado*log*
katonadolog*gal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

galvanizál*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Július 31)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

lány*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 1)

karizmati*kus*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 1)

Kusturi*ca*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 1)

cá*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 1)

palo*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 1)

ta*pad*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 1)

Pad*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 1)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 1)

ko*mor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 1)

mormo*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 1)

tarantel*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 1)

lapozga*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 2)

tó*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 2)

garáz*da*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 2)

Da*gad*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 2)

Csilla54 írta:


> garáz*da*


gad- kezdőszótaggal, nem tudom értelmes magyar szóval folytatni

da*gi*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 2)

Gi*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 2)

tár*kony*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 2)

kony*ha*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 2)

Ha*szon*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 2)

szondá*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 2)

Zó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 2)

ja*pán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 2)

páncéltö*rő*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 2)

Rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

zse*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 3)

lélekö*lő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 3)

lő*re*


----------



## anikornél (2016 Augusztus 3)

Re*lé*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Augusztus 3)

lébe*col*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

anikornél írta:


> Re*lé*


lé*dús*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

dúskál*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

ható*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

ravaszkodó*ak*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 3)

akkor*dok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

doktorandu*szok*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 3)

szokta*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

ka*csa*


----------



## Kingia (2016 Augusztus 4)

csalá*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 4)

dilem*ma*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

maká*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 4)

kóka*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

dó*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 4)

zse*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 4)

ton*hal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

hal*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 5)

kiván*csi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 5)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

sószó*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 5)

római*tál*


----------



## nanan (2016 Augusztus 5)

tálcafo*gás *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

gyászru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 5)

ha*vi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 6)

Viki*dál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 6)

dal*kör*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 6)

körtemuzsi*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 6)

kakasviada*lok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 6)

loknizá*sa *(haj)


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 7)

Samu*el*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 7)

elfek*vő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 7)

vőfé*lyé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 7)

jégeral*só*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 7)

sóvá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 7)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 7)

bakancslis*ta *


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 7)

ta*hó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 8)

hó*lyag*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 8)

Jag*ger* (Mick) - Rolling Stones


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 8)

germicid*del*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 8)

délvidé*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 8)

kiszebá*bu*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 8)

bu*ja *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 8)

jata*gán*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 8)

gáncsoskodók*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 9)

kal*már*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 9)

márkahűsé*ge*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 9)

gerez*na*


----------



## Adelfidosz (2016 Augusztus 9)

narancs*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 9)

fa*gyi*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Augusztus 9)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

rozet*ta *


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

taka*rít*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

rit*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

karaká*nul*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

nyúlci*pő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

pő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

reme*te*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

tele*pes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 10)

pes*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

Ti*sza*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 10)

szakaszt*ván*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

vánko*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 11)

salamo*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 11)

nivelláló*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 11)

dikta*fon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 11)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 11)

dohányzás*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 12)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

gépma*dár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 12)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 12)

dali*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

akuszti*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 12)

ka*bát*


----------



## Marjai Veronika (2016 Augusztus 12)

bát*or*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

Csilla54 írta:


> ka*bát*


bá-tor - nem jó

Bát*ka *-- https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bátka


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 12)

karalá*bé*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

bé*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 12)

*ke*men*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 13)

cseme*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 13)

tehe*nek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 13)

nek*tár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 13)

társaság*ban*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 13)

bandukol*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 13)

Ni*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

kisebbí*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 13)

tila*lom*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

lombosodá*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

sa*ját*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 14)

játdzó*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

házte*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 14)

tőzeglá*pon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

pontosí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 14)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

derme*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 14)

dőzsölte*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 14)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

ka*lap*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 14)

lap*pad*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 15)

pad*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 15)

lópa*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 15)

tagol*tan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 15)

tanesz*köz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 15)

köz*mű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 15)

műsorveze*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 15)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 16)

kele*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 16)

tizenhá*rom*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 16)

rombol*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 16)

vala*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 16)

micso*da*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 16)

da*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 16)

rava*szul*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 17)

szultá*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 17)

bere*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 17)

ked*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

divatgu*ru*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 17)

ruha*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

tár*va*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 17)

varázs*lat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

látta*moz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 17)

mozdulat*sor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

sorvadá*sos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

sós*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

karattyo*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

lássá*tok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

toklás*szal*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

szalmonel*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

labi*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

lista*ár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

ártal*mas*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 18)

maska*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 19)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 19)

tér*fél*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 19)

félveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 19)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 19)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 19)

karo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 19)

ló*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

csapatmun*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 20)

karalá*bé*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 20)

Bélus*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 20)

karamel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

lakatosi*nas*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 20)

naspo*lya* (ja)


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 20)

Ja*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 20)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

tin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 20)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 20)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 21)

bóko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

lobo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 21)

borzal*mas*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

maska*ra*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 21)

radarrend*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

regényíró


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 21)

rózsatö*vis*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

oolong írta:


> radarrend*szer*


szerkesz*tő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 21)

tő*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

kereszte*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

lő*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 21)

lapszerkesz*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 21)

cementkeve*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

rö*mi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 22)

Miko*ri*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 22)

rikoltás*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

nyilatko*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 22)

Zori*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

caber*net*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

netfüg*gő *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 22)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 22)

lövő*ház*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

házmes*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 22)

terpen*tin*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 22)

tin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 22)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

domoszló*i*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 22)

iga*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

zihá*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 22)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 23)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 23)

rúnakö*vek*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 23)

Vektoralgeb*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 23)

rama*dán*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 23)

dan*dár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 23)

dár*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 23)

darál*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 23)

tambu*ra *


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 23)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 23)

lanka*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 23)

dó*ka 
*
http://wikiszotar.hu/wiki/magyar_ertelmezo_szotar/D%C3%B3ka


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 24)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 24)

torrentol*dal*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 24)

dal*ban*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 24)

bandi*ta*


----------



## csupi59 (2016 Augusztus 24)

tata*mi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 24)

minisztériu*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 24)

mi*se*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 24)

se*per*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 24)

perleke*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 24)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

lőla*pon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

ponto*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 25)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 25)

reményte*len *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

len*ge*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

geren*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 25)

dadais*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

tanako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

dómépí*tés
*
rendben, javítok

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

huncili írta:


> dómépí*tés*


dóm - é - pí - tés


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

rituevu írta:


> dóm - é - pí - tés


OK

dóze*rol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 25)

rolle*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 25)

reti*kül*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

küldön*ce*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 25)

celofánpa*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 26)

pirka*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 26)

dózero*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 26)

lópa*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 26)

tapogat*hat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 26)

hatvá*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 26)

nya*fog*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

fogpiszká*ló *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 26)

lóhe*re*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 26)

repe*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 26)

latri*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 26)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

tőkehal*máj *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 26)

máj*krém*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 26)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 27)

rózsa*víz*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 27)

vízkú*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 27)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 27)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 27)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 27)

autis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 27)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 27)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 27)

kalamá*ris*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 27)

riszá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 27)

lóvonta*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 27)

kazánfű*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 27)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 27)

keve*rő*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 27)

rő*zse*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 27)

zseníli*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 27)

autógu*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 27)

micso*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 28)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 28)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 28)

ragyogó*an*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

andalító*an*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 28)

antológi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 28)

aran*nyal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

nyal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 28)

karonfog*va*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

vacso*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 28)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 29)

ziman*kó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 29)

kóli*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 29)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

tótumfaktu*mok*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 29)

mok*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

kaba*ré*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 29)

Ré*musz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

musz*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 29)

kato*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 29)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 29)

lány*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 29)

kalap*dísz *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 29)

díszlépés*ben*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 29)

bensősége*sen *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 29)

sen*kit*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 30)

kit*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 30)

ripor*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 30)

terpen*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 30)

tin*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 30)

ta*lár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 30)

lár*ma*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 30)

macerálá*sa*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 30)

sava*nyú*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 30)

nyúz*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 30)

zama*tos*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 30)

toscana*i*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 30)

ide*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 30)

idegmé*reg*


----------



## messen (2016 Augusztus 30)

reg*ös*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 30)

messen írta:


> reg*ös*


A "gös"-sel milyen szókezdetet tudnál írni? Mindig csak olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te is tudsz folytatni.


----------



## gamegame (2016 Augusztus 30)

Csilla54 írta:


> idegmé*reg*



regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

Livor*nó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 31)

notóri*us*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

usán*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 31)

katalogi*zál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

Zal*ka* (Máté)


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

kalandorsá*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Augusztus 31)

gatyamadzag*gal*


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 31)

galvanizá*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

lás*sa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

salabak*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Augusztus 31)

természe*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

tesséke*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 31)

lő*por*


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 31)

porcelánba*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 31)

babaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

hacu*ka*


----------



## vhm (2016 Augusztus 31)

kazama*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 1)

ró*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 1)

napiparan*csot*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 1)

csotrogányo*kat*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 1)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 1)

lando*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 1)

lókö*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 1)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 1)

reklámgu*ru*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 1)

rugal*mas*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 1)

másnapos*kor*


----------



## rjd2 (2016 Szeptember 1)

korsza*kos*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 1)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 1)

lát*kép*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 1)

kepcsar*nok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 2)

nyak*lánc*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 2)

láncleve*lek*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 2)

lek*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 2)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 2)

doli*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

nada*pi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 3)

pikantéri*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 3)

ama*zon*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

zongo*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 3)

rakodópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

típushi*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 3)

baba*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 4)

házte*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

*tő*kés


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 4)

késlelte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 4)

Igazad van, eltévesztettem az irányt, de javítottam.


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

tő*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 4)

kereszt*út*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 4)

útsza*kasz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

kasztanyet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 4)

tagadó*szó *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 4)

szó*tár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

szólampró*ba
*
tár*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 4)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 4)

dé*mon*


----------



## vhm (2016 Szeptember 4)

mondó*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 4)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 4)

faete*tő *


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

tőosztá*sú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 4)

súgó*lyuk*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 5)

lyukvá*gó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 5)

Gó*zon*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 5)

zongo*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 5)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 5)

Működ*ve*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 5)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 5)

apacso*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 5)

kételke*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 5)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 6)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 6)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 6)

nek*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 6)

tár*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 6)

házépí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 7)

tő*zsér*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 7)

zser*bó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 7)

bohó*zat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 7)

rituevu írta:


> zser*bó*


mivel zat kezdőszótaggal nem ismerek szót, visszalépek egyet és innen folytatom

bódul*tan*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 7)

tan*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 7)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 7)

huncili írta:


> mivel zat kezdőszótaggal nem ismerek szót, visszalépek egyet és innen folytatom
> 
> bódul*tan*


Nem a zat hanem a *szat* szótaggal lehetett volna(szatrapa) vagy szatrapia
babos*ra*


----------



## vhm (2016 Szeptember 7)

ra*bol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 7)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

hada*ró*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 8)

róka*vár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 8)

vár*ta*


----------



## nanan (2016 Szeptember 8)

ta*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

kar*lánc*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 8)

lánc*fog*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

fog*kő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 8)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 8)

ta*pír *(pir)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

pirka*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 8)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 9)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 9)

ta*pasz*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 9)

pasztellkré*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 9)

talajmun*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 9)

kalá*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 9)

kabó*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 10)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 10)

démo*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 10)

nikotinfüg*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 10)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 10)

lő*táv*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 10)

táv*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 11)

csőszere*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 11)

lődö*rög*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 11)

rögtöníté*lő* (bíróság)


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 11)

lőcsö*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 11)

lőrincese*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 11)

dő*re*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 11)

receptú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 11)

rabosítot*tál*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 11)

tál*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 11)

katicabo*gár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 11)

gárdakapi*tány* (tán)


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 11)

tántorog*va*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 11)

valaki*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 12)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 12)

targon*ca*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 12)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

műsze*res*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 12)

res*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 12)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

mértékte*len*


----------



## simi0123 (2016 Szeptember 12)

Lencse


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 12)

simi0123 írta:


> Lencse


cselekvőké*pes*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

pestisdok*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 12)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

Dó*ri*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 12)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 13)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 13)

narancs*lé*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 13)

léhű*tő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 13)

tő*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 13)

gye*rek*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 13)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## vhm (2016 Szeptember 13)

óvá*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 13)

rostokol*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 14)

Na*dal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 14)

dalma*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 15)

ta*pasz*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 15)

pasztellkré*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 15)

takarító*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 15)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 15)

lom*ból*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 15)

bolsevi*kok*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 15)

koktélru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 15)

habi*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 15)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 15)

döröm*böl*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 15)

bölcső*de*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 15)

derelyevá*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 15)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 16)

szek*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 16)

takarék*láng*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 16)

láng*őr*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 16)

őrségváltás*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 16)

korszakalko*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 16)

toroköblí*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 16)

tőszomszéd*ja*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 17)

javítómű*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 17)

helytörténe*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 17)

titu*lus*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 17)

lus*ta*(kézenfekvő)


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 17)

talics*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 17)

kari*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 17)

maka*dám*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 17)

dámszar*vas *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 18)

vaskor*lát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 18)

látha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 18)

Tóal*más*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 18)

másho*va*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 18)

vasa*ló*


----------



## vhm (2016 Szeptember 18)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 18)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 18)

rú*tul*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 18)

túl*nan*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 18)

nankin*gi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 18)

giganti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 19)

kusso*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 19)

lódí*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 19)

toktermé*se*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 19)

selyemgu*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 19)

bólin*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 19)

tódul*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 20)

takti*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 20)

Ka*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 20)

takaré*kos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 20)

koslat*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 20)

napiparan*csot*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 20)

csotrogány*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 21)

banda*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 21)

tag*díj*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

díjhátralé*kot*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 21)

kottapapi*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 21)

rosto*kol*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 21)

kollektí*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 21)

variáci*ó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 21)

ó*don*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

don*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 21)

gabonarak*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 22)

tárha*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 22)

tologat*hat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 22)

hatvan*öt*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 22)

ötletgaz*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 22)

dalárdá*ba*


----------



## Noci87 (2016 Szeptember 22)

babakocsi


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 22)

csikorog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 22)

vala*ki*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 22)

kiszol*gál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 23)

galvanizá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 23)

lóden*ben*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 23)

bendőcs*ke*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 23)

kevés*bé*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 23)

békepár*ti *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 23)

tirá*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 24)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 24)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 24)

Dimu*lász* (Miklós)


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 25)

lászló*rend*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 25)

rendha*gyó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 25)

gyó*nás*


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

násfa


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 25)

faku*tya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 25)

Tyapes*só

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyapessó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 25)

só*gor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 25)

gordon*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 25)

kacsa*láb*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 26)

lábbe*li*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

liba*sor*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 26)

sorsolá*si*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

sike*res*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 26)

reszke*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 26)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 26)

kezeslá*bas*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 26)

Bász*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

rava*tal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 26)

tal*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

miká*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 26)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 26)

terpen*tin*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 26)

tin*der**

*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 26)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 27)

török*méz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 27)

mézkósto*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 27)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 27)

származá*si*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 27)

sikot*hat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 27)

hatö*kör*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 27)

körforga*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 27)

lom*ha*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 27)

hacacá*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 27)

répacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 28)

kor*lát*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 28)

láttamoz*za*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 28)

zavargá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 28)

sokko*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 28)

lózungo*kat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 28)

katto*gás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 28)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 28)

párvia*dal*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 28)

dalla*mos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 28)

mosto*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 28)

hatal*mi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 28)

mimi*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 29)

kaméli*a*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 29)

alap*kő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Szeptember 29)

kőfej*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 29)

tőze*ges*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Szeptember 29)

ges*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 29)

takarí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 29)

tósze*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 29)

gi*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 29)

tár*kony*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 29)

kony*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

haraki*ri*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

Rigolet*to*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 30)

tokos*tul*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

túlteljesí*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

nyara*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

lovar*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

da*ru*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

ru*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 30)

hata*lom*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 30)

táskák*ban*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

bandukol*na*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 30)

napocs*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Szeptember 30)

karamel*la*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 30)

lakásava*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Szeptember 30)

tó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 30)

rajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

gorom*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Szeptember 30)

bababú*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

sava*nyú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 30)

nyú*lik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

likvidi*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Szeptember 30)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 1)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 1)

csiper*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 1)

kelen*gye*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 1)

gyere*kes*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 1)

keskenyed*ve*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 1)

verem*be*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 1)

belépő*je*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 1)

jelentkez*nek*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 1)

nektár*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 1)

babaru*ha*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 1)

ha*bos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 1)

bosnyá*kok*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 1)

kókle*rek *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 2)

rekke*nő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 2)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 2)

bati*kol*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 2)

kollaborál*ni*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 2)

Nini*ve*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 2)

vecser*nye*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 2)

nyeregká*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 2)

paradicso*mos*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 2)

mos*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 2)

Ni*ki*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 2)

kime*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 2)

nő*társ*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 3)

társkere*ső*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

ső*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 3)

reme*gő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

gőgicsélé*se*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 3)

seprege*tő*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 3)

ha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 3)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

tömeghisztéri*a*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 3)

autis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 3)

taka*ró*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

ró*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 3)

ka*var*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 3)

varró*gép*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 3)

lő*rés*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

rés*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 3)

betegeske*dő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

rekordi*dő *


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

tótumfaktum*hoz*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

hozzávetőle*ges*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

geszte*nye*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

nyesőol*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

lóte*tű*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

remek*mű*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 3)

műhely*be*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 3)

beteljesül*ten*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 3)

tenzi*ó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 3)

óváro*si*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 3)

sikerte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

lendí*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

tömegpusztí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 Október 4)

tópar*ti*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

tize*de*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 4)

dekompres*szor*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

szor*zó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 4)

zokog*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

Ni*ke*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 4)

kele*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

nyava*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

javasla*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

mi*kor*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

kor*hű*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 4)

hűsöl*het*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

hetti*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 4)

taní*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 4)

taka*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 4)

ró*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 4)

ka*par*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 4)

parfüm*je*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 4)

jelenté*se*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 4)

sehonna*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 4)

Ipa*fa*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 4)

falu*si*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 4)

sisa*kos*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 4)

kosborfé*le*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 4)

lete*per*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 5)

perújítás*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 5)

kormo*rán*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

rángat*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 5)

jaku*za*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

zakatol*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 5)

Namíbi*a*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 5)

alamu*szi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 5)

szisze*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 5)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

lőrés*be*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 5)

betö*rő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

rőzsé*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 5)

reze*da*


----------



## Motti (2016 Október 5)

dalmata


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 5)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 5)

zsarát*nok*
bocsánat, javítok: 
zsarátno*kot*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

kotnyeleske*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 5)

dőzsöl*het*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 5)

hetti*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 5)

Tahi*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 5)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 5)

nikotinta*pasz*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 5)

paszternákle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 5)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 5)

hely*szín*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 5)

színját*szó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 5)

szópót*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

lovasko*csi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

csi*ga*


----------



## nanan (2016 Október 6)

gali*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

babaru*ha*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

hatal*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

marako*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

do*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

dózero*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

lovar*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 6)

daco*lok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 6)

lok*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 6)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 6)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

ria*dó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 6)

dologi*dő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 6)

resze*lék*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 6)

reze*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 6)

gamegame írta:


> resze*lék*



lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 6)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 6)

rimánko*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 6)

lóversenyfoga*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

dolomi*tok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 7)

toktermé*sű*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 7)

süve*ge*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 7)

geren*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 7)

dalár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 7)

daba*si*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 7)

si*kér*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 7)

kérke*dő *


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 7)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 7)

lőcslá*bú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 7)

bútorda*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

rab*lánc*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 8)

lánc*hoz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

hoz*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 8)

zamat*tal*


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 8)

Találko*zó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 8)

zivatarzó*na*


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 8)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

becene*vek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

vek*ni*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 8)

Ni*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

kiberneti*ka*


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 8)

kazánpró*ba*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 8)

baba*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

házfelügye*lő *


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

lőfegyve*res*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 9)

res*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 9)

tilal*mas*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 9)

mas*sa *(titulus)


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

Sa*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 9)

rok*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 9)

kama*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 9)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 9)

dobókoc*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 9)

kaca*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 9)

gorom*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 9)

bari*ton*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 9)

ton*na*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 9)

náppolyi*ak*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 9)

akko*ra* (1 p-vel az előző)


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 9)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 9)

titokza*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 9)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 9)

baráz*da*


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

Dalár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 9)

dako*ta *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 10)

takarí*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 10)

tombo*la*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 10)

latolga*tó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 10)

to*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 10)

lófa*rok*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 10)

rok*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 10)

kato*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 10)

Na*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 10)

Navar*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 10)

rafi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 10)

alap*lap*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 10)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 10)

dózni*val*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 10)

vallá*si*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 10)

si*vár*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 10)

várá*rok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 10)

rokfor*tos*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 10)

Tosca*nát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 11)

nát*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 11)

ha*mar*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 11)

marcango*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 11)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 11)

reveren*da*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 11)

dako*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 11)

tata*mi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 11)

mió*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 11)

Tama*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 11)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 11)

Rigolet*to*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 11)

to*tó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 11)

tó*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 11)

rako*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 11)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 11)

lóe*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 11)

rö*mi*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 11)

mimó*za*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 11)

zavargá*sok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 11)

sok*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 11)

rava*szok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 12)

szokta*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

tobo*za*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 12)

zaka*tol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

toldalé*kol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 12)

kolbá*sza*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 12)

szava*tol*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

tol*ná*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

Tol*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

*ná* szótaggal kezdődő szót kellene írni


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 12)

ná*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

dió*fa*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

fara*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 12)

gó*bé*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 12)

bé*kés*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

késdobá*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 12)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 12)

rene*gát*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

gát*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 12)

őr*ző*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 12)

zörög*ne*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

nevem*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 13)

repedezet*té*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 13)

té*ma*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 13)

marék*nyi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 13)

nyi*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 13)

tópar*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 13)

tizede*sé*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 13)

sétako*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 13)

csi*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 13)

ko*va*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 13)

vadon*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 13)

ba*sa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 13)

salátafőze*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 14)

lékhorgá*szó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 14)

szótag*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 14)

rako*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 14)

domi*nó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 14)

nógat*ja*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 14)

jajong*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 14)

taktika*i*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 14)

iga*zi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 14)

ziman*kó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 14)

Ko*kó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 14)

kópé*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 14)

rahed*li *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 14)

liba*top *


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 14)

toplis*ta *


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 14)

ta*kar*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 14)

karnyújtásnyi*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 14)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 14)

taná*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 14)

rio*gó *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 14)

gólo*kat*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 15)

kattogtat*va*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 15)

vacso*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 15)

ravio*li*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 15)

likő*rös*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 15)

rösz*ti *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 15)

titokno*kot*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 16)

kotnye*les*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 16)

les*gól*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 16)

gólmen*tes*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 16)

tes*tes*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 16)

Tesse*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 16)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 16)

fontoló*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

napo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 17)

zóná*ban*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

bandi*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 17)

ta*bán*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

bánkú*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

típushi*ba*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 17)

babapop*si*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

siet*ne*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 17)

negyed*be*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

bete*vő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

nyek*ken*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

ken*der*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 17)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

kaparász*hat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 17)

hat*van*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

vandalíroz*tak*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 17)

takti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 17)

Kati*ca*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 17)

Casablan*ca*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 17)

Casablanca*i*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

irodal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

milánó*i*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

ikerko*csi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 17)

csinos*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

kaka*ó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 18)

óhajtá*sa*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

savas*ra*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 18)

ragyog*hat*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

hatványkite*vő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 18)

remek*mű*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

művészbejá*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 18)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

lyuk*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

babaru*ha*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

haho*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

zoko*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

Gó*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

bí*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

roko*kó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

kobak*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

Jagel*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

lólá*bú*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 18)

bútor*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 18)

Ramó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

na*pi*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 18)

pi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 18)

aranyo*san*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 19)

san*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 19)

danaidá*kat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 19)

katto*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 19)

gorom*ba*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 19)

Ba*ku*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 19)

ku*tya*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 20)

tava*szi*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 20)

szipor*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 20)

ka*nász*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 20)

nász*nagy*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 20)

nagymellé*nyű*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 20)

nyüszí*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 20)

tőke*hal*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 20)

halfi*lé*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 20)

lényegé*ben*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 20)

ben*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 20)

döcö*gő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 20)

gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 20)

te*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 20)

vetőburgo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 20)

nyara*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 20)

ló*vé*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 21)

vé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 21)

gerelyhají*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 21)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 21)

tizenhá*rom*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 21)

rom*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 21)

bazalt*kő*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 21)

kőhají*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 21)

tópar*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 21)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 21)

Nini*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 21)

vegyessava*nyú*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 22)

nyuga*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 22)

lom*bok*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 22)

bokré*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 22)

Tamá*si*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 22)

sipá*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 22)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 22)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 22)

nyava*lya *


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 23)

Jata*gán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 23)

gán*ti*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 23)

tiha*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 23)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 23)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 24)

bé*ke*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

keves*li*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 24)

li*la*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

Lado*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 24)

gali*ba*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

ba*ba*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

bari*ton*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 24)

Ton*csi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

csi*ga*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

gabo*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

nagyothal*ló*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

reze*da*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

dadais*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

tapasztalat*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 24)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 24)

dologi*dő*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Október 24)

dőlőbo*ja *


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 24)

janicsá*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 24)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 25)

csiga*vér*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

vérfür*dő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 25)

dő*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

redő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 25)

revízi*ó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

óbor*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 25)

bará*ti *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

tibe*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 25)

tivor*nya*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 25)

nya*kas*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 25)

kastély*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 25)

tapé*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 25)

tava*szi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 25)

szigete*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 25)

lő*szer*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 25)

szer*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 26)

társu*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 26)

látha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 26)

tósze*gi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 26)

gitároz*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 26)

napoz*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 26)

Natáli*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 26)

aranyal*ma*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 26)

magya*rok*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 26)

rok*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 26)

Kati*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 26)

kabin*ja*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 26)

Ja*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 26)

Ni*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 27)

kére*ti*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 27)

tipeg*ne*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 27)

ne*mes*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 27)

mester*mű*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 27)

műhely*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 27)

beté*rő*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 27)

rőzse*tűz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 27)

tűzma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 28)

dár*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 28)

dagadó*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 28)

ragyog*na*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 28)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 28)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 28)

gatyamadzag*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 28)

javal*ló *


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 28)

lopako*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 29)

dózero*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 29)

lódenszö*vet*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 29)

vetkőző*szám*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 29)

számsza*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 29)

kivá*ló *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 29)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## vhm (2016 Október 29)

sár*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 29)

galam*bok*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 30)

bokrosgom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 30)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 30)

haho*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 30)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 30)

taposóma*lom *


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 30)

lomtár*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 30)

ban*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 30)

dara*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

bosto*ni*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

raké*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

tapé*ta*


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 31)

tarantu*la*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

lapí*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

to*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 31)

varangyo*kat*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

katto*gó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

gólem*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

ravio*li*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

li*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 31)

bakanó*ta *


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

ta*vi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 Október 31)

viha*ros*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 Október 31)

roska*dó*


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 31)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

sa*rok*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 31)

rok*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

karos*szék*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 31)

szék*láb*


----------



## gamegame (2016 Október 31)

láb*fej*


----------



## Topi2011 (2016 November 1)

fejlámpa


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 1)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

mati*né*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 1)

néha*i*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

aga*zi*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

ziman*kó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

kó*pé*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

Péte*ré*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

ré*gi*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 1)

giger*li *(piperkőc,ficsúr)


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 1)

Livor*no*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

notórius*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

lag*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

ziman*kó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

lóvasú*ton*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

ton*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

hal*tej*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

tejtermék*be*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

bete*vő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

reme*kel*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 1)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

bó*kol*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

kolbász*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

rava*tal*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

tal*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

mihasz*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

Na*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 1)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 1)

tétlenség*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 1)

repü*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 1)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

porci*ca*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 2)

cápa*fog*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

foglalkozá*sa*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 2)

savanyúság*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

baja*dér*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 2)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 2)

tőmondat*ba*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 2)

bazse*vál*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

váltókeze*lők*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

lökdöső*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 3)

dő*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

takarga*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

tópar*ti*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

tibe*ti*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

Tivadar*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

rabol*ja*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

javít*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

jatagán*ja*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

jaku*za*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

zaka*tol*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

tol*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 3)

nagyothal*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 3)

lópa*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 3)

tava*szi*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 3)

szipirtyó*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 3)

ibo*lya (ly=j)*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 3)

jakuz*zi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 3)

ziman*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 4)

kó*sza*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 4)

sza*már*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 4)

mártír*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 4)

javas*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 4)

lódarázsfé*szek*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 4)

szekrény*be*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 4)

Benedek*é*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 4)

épü*let*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 4)

Letkés*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 4)

reme*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 4)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## nanan (2016 November 4)

bóbi*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 4)

ta*vi*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 4)

világvé*ge*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 5)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 5)

dali*a*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 5)

akarate*rő*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 5)

rőkönyöd*ve*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 5)

vetésfor*gó*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 5)

gó*ré*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 5)

régióha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 5)

tár*kony*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 5)

konyharu*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 6)

hát*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 6)

rajon*gás*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 7)

Gasprom*nak*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 7)

nak*fa ..https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritreai_nakfa*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 7)

huncili írta:


> nak*fa ..https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritreai_nakfa*


faramuci


----------



## huncili (2016 November 7)

cipelhe*ti*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 7)

huncili írta:


> cipelhe*ti*


tiráda


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 7)

daraká*sát*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 8)

sátra*zó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

zoko*gó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

gó*bé*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

Bé*la*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

latin*ra*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

raké*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 8)

tapintato*san*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

Sando*kan*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

kandisz*nó*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

nógat*ja*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

javí*tás*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

tás*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

kato*na*


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2016 November 8)

narrát*or*


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2016 November 8)

orgo*na*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 8)

Burgundi Béla írta:


> orgo*na*


na*jád*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

Burgundi Béla írta:


> narrát*or*



helyesen szótagolva: nar-rá-tor


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

3agergely írta:


> kato*na*



nagyothal*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 8)

lófa*rok*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 8)

bandu*kol*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

cdurmol írta:


> lófa*rok*



rok*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

kapitány*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

rako*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 8)

dózse-palo*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 8)

tavirózsá*ra*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 8)

rakosga*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 November 8)

tás*kák*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 8)

kaktusztüs*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 8)

kere*si*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 8)

simulé*kony*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 8)

konyhaművé*szét*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

szétszaka*dó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

do*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 9)

Dó*zsa* György


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

zsanér*ra*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

ravio*li*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

li*ba*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

baráz*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

dadais*ta*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

zsanér*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

rako*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

dózerol*tak*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

takti*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

kalap*ja*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

javít*ja*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

ja*pán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 9)

páncélau*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

Tófal*vi*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 9)

vipe*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

ragado*zó*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 9)

zoko*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

gólya*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

bála*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 November 9)

nyava*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 9)

japánuj*jú*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 9)

jutalomüdü*lés*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 9)

lesöpör


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 9)

pörkölő*dik*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 9)

dik_*tál*_


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

tálcá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

ravasz*di*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

divato*sat*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 9)

satí*roz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 9)

roz*már*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 10)

már*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 10)

gamegame írta:


> divato*sat*


satra*pa*


rituevu írta:


> már*ka*


ka*var*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 10)

varró*gép*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 10)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 10)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 10)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 10)

lóhe*re*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 10)

reze*da*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 10)

dako*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 10)

ta*laj*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2016 November 10)

Laj*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 10)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 10)

tal*mi*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 10)

mi*se*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 10)

selej*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 10)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 10)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 November 10)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 10)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 11)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 11)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 11)

reményke*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 11)

Dőzsöl*ni*


----------



## 3agergely (2016 November 11)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 November 11)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 11)

toka*mak*


----------



## vhm (2016 November 11)

makra*mé*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 11)

méla*bús*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 11)

búské*pű*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 11)

pürésí*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 11)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 12)

késéle*ző*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 12)

zöldségá*rus*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

rituevu írta:


> késéle*ző*


erre nem jó válasz a_ zöldségárus_

zö*rög*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 12)

rögzítőkö*tél*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 12)

télteme*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

tőzegkoc*ka*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 12)

kavics*ágy
*
A zöldségárusnál valóban tévedtem. De csak az nem téved, aki nem játszik.


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 12)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

tétlenked*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 12)

nekta*rin*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 12)

ringa*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 13)

toborzónó*ta*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 13)

tanako*dik*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

fon*dü*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 13)

dülede*ző*


----------



## Fanny Petra (2016 November 13)

Zöldelő


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 13)

lő*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 13)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

szer*vi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 13)

vigasz*ág *


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

ágrólszakad*tak*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 13)

tak*tus*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## vhm (2016 November 13)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 13)

reményke*dő*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 13)

döröm*böl*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

bölcsesség*fog*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

fog*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

daba*si*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 13)

simo*gat*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

gat*ter*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

terme*tes*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

testüle*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 13)

tizené*ves*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 14)

vessé*tek*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 14)

teknő*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 14)

bete*vő*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 14)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 14)

nyek*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 14)

ken*der*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 14)

derme*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 14)

dőzsö*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 14)

les*gól*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

góllö*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 15)

vö*dör*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 15)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 15)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

lőszer*gyár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 15)

gyárte*lep*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 15)

lepkegyűjte*mény*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 November 15)

é=e
menyecs*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 15)

kenyérmor*zsa*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 November 15)

zsakettnad*rág*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 15)

lóhe*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 15)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

ton*hal*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 15)

halvá*nyul*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 15)

nyúlványai*mat*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 16)

matró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 16)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 16)

ágybérle*te*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 November 16)

Terembu*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 16)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 16)

dilem*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 16)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 November 16)

gyar*mat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 16)

matri*ca*


----------



## chakna (2016 November 16)

cak*kos*


----------



## Kori70 (2016 November 16)

kos*lat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 16)

lat*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 17)

baba*ház*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 17)

házte*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 17)

tőrözők*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 17)

kelletlen*ül*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 17)

nyúl*táp* (a tagolás: kel - let - le - nül )


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 17)

tápszergyár*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 17)

toko*zó*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 17)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 18)

költse*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 18)

gereb*lye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 18)

ly=j jege*nye*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 18)

nyesege*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 18)

tivor*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 18)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 18)

ta*pad*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 18)

padlódesz*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 18)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 18)

varrógépcsa*var*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 November 18)

vargá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 18)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## Grandilkó (2016 November 18)

résanten*na*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 18)

Nabukodono*zor*


----------



## vhm (2016 November 18)

Zor*ro*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 18)

roko*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 19)

kopor*só*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 19)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 19)

nyaralá*son*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 November 19)

sonka*pác*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 19)

pác*ban*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 19)

bandukol*na*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 19)

Natáli*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 19)

Ala*dár*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 19)

dár*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 19)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 19)

Dórá*é*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 19)

érettsé*gi *


----------



## ladysla (2016 November 19)

énekesma*dár*
lassú vagyok, akkor
gili*ce*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 November 19)

ceru*za / *dehogy, csak egy picit én voltam gyorsabb...


----------



## huncili (2016 November 19)

za*mat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 19)

matró*zok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 20)

zok*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 20)

Nini*ve*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 20)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 20)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 20)

kiváltsá*gos*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 20)

gos*pel*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 20)

gamegame írta:


> gos*pel*


pél*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 20)

da*rab*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 20)

rab*bi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 20)

bika*vér*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 21)

Vértesal*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 21)

jagu*ár*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 21)

árzuha*nás*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 21)

násfá*ba*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 21)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 21)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 21)

Csilla54 írta:


> zsalugá*ter*


termálfür*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 21)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 21)

leve*lek*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 21)

lekvárkava*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 21)

ró*zsa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 21)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 22)

termelőmun*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 22)

kapará*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 22)

szóda*víz*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 22)

vízkereszt*kor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 22)

kormánykere*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 22)

keresz*tény*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 22)

ténylege*sen*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 22)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 22)

Zi*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 22)

takargat*nád*


----------



## vhm (2016 November 22)

nádcu*kor*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 22)

korpót*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 22)

lékhorgá*szok*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 22)

szokványo*sak*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 22)

sakko*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 22)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 23)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 23)

kor*bács*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 23)

bácska*i*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 23)

iboly*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 23)

kakaó*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 23)

porhin*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 23)

tőzeglá*pon*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 23)

ponton*híd*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 23)

híd*fő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 23)

főváro*si*


----------



## Elnina (2016 November 23)

tatami (judon alkalmazott gumiszőnyeg)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 23)

Elnina írta:


> tatami (judon alkalmazott gumiszőnyeg)



az előző szavam a -*si *szótaggal végződött, tehát az új szónak ugyanezzel a szótaggal kellene kezdődni.


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 23)

Csilla54 írta:


> főváro*si*


sirok*kó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 24)

kó*kusz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 24)

kusz*kusz 
*
kusz*ma *(lábatlan gyík)


----------



## huncili (2016 November 24)

maku*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 24)

lavór*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 24)

babaru*ha*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 24)

hadiálla*pot*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 24)

potmé*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 24)

természete*sen*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 24)

senge*ni*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 24)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 24)

tarok*kot *


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 24)

kotkodácso*ló*


----------



## vhm (2016 November 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 24)

tűhegy*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 24)

nyirokmiri*gye*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 24)

gyere*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 25)

keszke*nő*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 25)

nőhet*ne*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 25)

nemesítet*te*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 25)

teremfo*ci*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 25)

cipőfű*ző*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 25)

zömí*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 25)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 25)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 25)

ré*pa*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 25)

papundek*li* (karton szlengje)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 25)

li*ter*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 25)

Ter*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 25)

karikatú*ra*


----------



## Pokoraczki Tiborné (2016 November 25)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 25)

.... az előző szó utolsó szótagja az eleje a következő szónak.



rituevu írta:


> karikatú*ra*



rabosko*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 26)

dóze*rol*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 26)

rol*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 26)

niko*tin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 26)

tincse*ket*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

kettesé*vel*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 26)

vélhe*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

tőke*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 26)

hallo*más*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

más*fél*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 26)

féltékenysé*ge*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 26)

daga*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

dózerol*tak*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 26)

tak*tus*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 26)

tussol*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 27)

tám*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 27)

lavór*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 27)

bankó*kat*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 27)

kattin*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

tó*csi*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 27)

huncili írta:


> tó*csi*


bár az elterjedtebb néven tócsni
csiniba*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

/sokféle neve van, ez az egyik

bakafántoskod*ni*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 27)

niló*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 27)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

dó*zse*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 27)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 27)

bará*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 27)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 28)

nyara*ló*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 28)

lódít*va*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 28)

valaki*nek*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 28)

nektá*ros*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 28)

rostálan*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 28)

dolog*ház*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 28)

háztartá*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 28)

sike*res*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 28)

respek*tál*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 28)

tálto*sok*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 28)

sok*kol*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 28)

kolbá*szol*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 29)

szolgá*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 29)

katto*gó*


----------



## huncili (2016 November 29)

góle*met*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 29)

metróállo*más*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 29)

másnapo*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 29)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 November 29)

tűnő*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 29)

dikta*fon*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 29)

fondant*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 29)

rafi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 29)

Ala*dár*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 29)

dárdavi*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 30)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 November 30)

inggom*bot*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 30)

botcsinál*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 30)

találko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2016 November 30)

szó*ló*


----------



## oolong (2016 November 30)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 November 30)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 30)

lo*mos*


----------



## gamegame (2016 November 30)

mos*lék*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 1)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 1)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 1)

barátfü*le*


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

le*vél*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 1)

vélhető*en*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 1)

engesz*tel*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 1)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 1)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 1)

Datsuno*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 1)

katto*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 1)

góti*kus*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 1)

Kusturi*ca *(Emir, filmrendező)


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 2)

csalá*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 2)

diadal*ív*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 2)

ívfénylám*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 2)

Parasztkantá*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 2)

tataroz*ott*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 3)

ta - ta - ro - zott (zott-tal milyen szót tudsz?)


Csilla54 írta:


> Parasztkantá*ta*



takarófóli*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 3)

autó*út*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 3)

útkapa*ró*


----------



## oolong (2016 December 3)

rókabun*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 3)

dalol*va*


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 December 3)

vako*lat*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 3)

latri*na*


----------



## hibiszkusz11 (2016 December 3)

napó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 3)

ravasz*di*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 3)

divatdiktá*tor*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 3)

tornaci*pő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 4)

pőreko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 4)

csiva*va*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 4)

vari*ál*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 December 4)

álszakál*las*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 4)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 4)

barom*fi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 4)

fikarc*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 4)

nyi*fog*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 4)

fogfá*jós*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 4)

jós*da*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 4)

danolá*szik*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 5)

szikra*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 5)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 5)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 5)

kaszár*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 5)

nyaralá*sok*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 5)

sokfé*le*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 6)

levele*ző*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 6)

Sző*reg*


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2016 December 6)

regö*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 6)

Burgundi Béla írta:


> regö*lő*


re-gö-lő ez nem jó


tornando írta:


> Sző*reg*


regresszi*ó

*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 6)

Ópusztasze*ren*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 6)

renge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 6)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## oolong (2016 December 6)

rúgóe*rő*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 6)

rőfö*sé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 6)

sé*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 6)

taka*rít*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 6)

rit*kul*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 6)

kulcsá*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 7)

rok*ka*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 7)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 7)

répa*lé*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 7)

lé*vel *(tudnám)


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 7)

vélhe*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 7)

tőle*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 8)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 8)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## nanan (2016 December 8)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 December 8)

fatányé*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 8)

ros*ton*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 8)

tonhal*krém *(van)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 8)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 8)

róka*mál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 8)

málta*i*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 8)

ital*bolt*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 9)

boltlátoga*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

tirá*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 9)

dara*bos*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

bostoni*ak*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 9)

akkori*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 9)

banduko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

lóte*tű*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 9)

tű*hegy*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 10)

hegymá*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 10)

szórakozta*tó*


----------



## Judit66M (2016 December 10)

tóvidé*ki*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 10)

ki*bic*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 10)

biccen*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 10)

tő*le*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 10)

lege*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 11)

lövészlő*szer *


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

szer*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 11)

da*rab*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 11)

rabszállí*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 11)

tó*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 11)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 11)

kombi*né *(talán már nem hordják)


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 11)

né*ha*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 11)

halad*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 11)

Nini*ve*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

veszek*szik*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 11)

szik*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 12)

vízmin*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 12)

tanako*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 12)

dobókör*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 12)

benszülött*nek*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 12)

Tek*la* (név)


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 12)

gamegame írta:


> benszülött*nek*


nekta*rin*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 12)

rin*gyó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 12)

gyógyíthatatla*nul*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 12)

nul*lás*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 12)

lás*son*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 13)

son*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 13)

ka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 13)

ró*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 13)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 13)

gali*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 13)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 13)

ha*jó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 13)

jóaka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 13)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 13)

fa*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 13)

lóhe*re*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 13)

remek*mű*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 13)

műsza*ki*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 14)

kivo*nat*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 14)

nát*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 14)

hata*lom*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 14)

lom*ból*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 14)

boldo*gan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 14)

Gan*gesz*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 December 14)

geszte*nye*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 14)

nyereségkor*lát*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 14)

látta*moz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 14)

mozgólép*cső*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 14)

csőrend*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 15)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 15)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 15)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 15)

ka*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 15)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 16)

tamásko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 16)

dominanci*a*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 16)

aratóünne*pi*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 December 16)

pillan*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 16)

gó*lem*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 17)

lemmingfé*le*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 17)

legen*da*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 17)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 17)

rugó*láb*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 17)

láb*fej*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 17)

fejtágí*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2016 December 17)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 17)

Szegha*lom*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 December 17)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 17)

táskamereví*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 17)

tömí*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 17)

tőzeg*láp*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 18)

láper*dő*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 18)

dőzsölhe*tő*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 18)

tőle*tek*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 18)

tektoni*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 18)

kusha*dó*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 18)

_Dó*rás*_


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 18)

Ráska*i *(Lea - kódexmásoló)


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 18)

iga*zi*


----------



## Zotyika (2016 December 18)

Zi*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 18)

tari*fa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 18)

cdurmol írta:


> tari*fa*



fapad*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 18)

lózungo*kat*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 18)

katto*gás*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 18)

Gáspá*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 18)

répacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 19)

kor*hű*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 19)

hűvös*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 19)

benszülött*nek*


----------



## zsuzsannakomm87 (2016 December 19)

nekta*rin*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 19)

ringat*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 19)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 19)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 19)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 20)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 20)

lakásasava*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 20)

tónu*sa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 20)

sava*nyú*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 20)

nyu*szi*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 20)

szili*kát*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 20)

kátránypa*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 21)

pirka*dó *


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 21)

Dó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 21)

rako*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 21)

diktá*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 21)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 22)

kopácso*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 22)

locsolótöm*lő*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

Lőve*rek*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 22)

rekláma*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 22)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

tó*part*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

part*sáv*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

sávszélessége*ket*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 22)

ket*tős*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 22)

res*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

ti*tán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 22)

tántorog*va*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

vala*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

Miku*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 22)

las*sú*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 22)

súrol*tam*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 23)

tamburazene*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

karhatal*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 23)

minisz*ter*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 23)

termálfür*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 23)

*dő*re


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

rebel*lis*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 23)

listá*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

zász*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 23)

lópat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

kopor*só*


----------



## vhm (2016 December 23)

só*der*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 24)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 24)

tőrölmetszet*tek*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 24)

tektoni*kus*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 24)

kus*had*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 24)

hadse*reg*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 24)

reggelen*te*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 24)

teleszkó*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 24)

postames*ter*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 24)

természe*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 24)

tizen*egy*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 25)

egyolda*lú*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 25)

lúze*rek*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 25)

rekke*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 25)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 25)

romvá*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 25)

rosto*kol*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 25)

kollekci*ó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 25)

óváro*si*


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

sivár


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 25)

vár*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 25)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 25)

ma*szek*


----------



## folzsike (2016 December 26)

szekrény*ből *(böl)


----------



## tornando (2016 December 26)

bölcső*de*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

decem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 26)

berli*ni*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

Ninocs*ka*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 26)

kamás*li*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

literszám*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 26)

rava*tal*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 26)

tal*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 26)

mi*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 26)

kor*szak*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 26)

szakavatot*tak*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 26)

tak*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 26)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 26)

dőzsöl*het*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 27)

hétal*vó*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 27)

vo*lán*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 27)

lán*gos*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 27)

gos*pel*


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 27)

pellen*gér*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 27)

gérvágó*im*


----------



## Amita13 (2016 December 27)

imo*la*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 27)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 27)

csicse*reg*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 27)

az *im* szótagra nem jó az* i-mo-la*, de már mindegy

reggelen*te*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 27)

teleszkó*pos*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 27)

poshad*tak*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

takti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 28)

kalo*da*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 28)

dará*ló*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

lódítá*sa*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 28)

cdurmol írta:


> gos*pel*











huncili írta:


> lódítá*sa*


Sapi*ra*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

/én nem látom a képet

ravasz*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 28)

di*vat*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 28)

huncili írta:


> /én nem látom a képet
> 
> ravasz*di*


Csak az látja aki nekem küldte.(csatolás)
di*vat*
vattacu*kor*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

kor*moz*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

mozgó*kép*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 28)

képalko*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

tóriu*mos*


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 28)

mosó*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 28)

Burgundii írta:


> mosó*gép*


mo-só-gép nem jó 


huncili írta:


> tóriu*mos*


mosta*ni*


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 28)

Nini*ve *


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 28)

vereke*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 28)

lőszertar*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

tópar*ton*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

Ton*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

galam*bok*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 28)

bokré*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 28)

tatárjá*rás*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

ráspolyoz*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 28)

nai*va*


----------



## vhm (2016 December 28)

vacso*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

rava*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 28)

tal*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 28)

daga*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

dózerol*hat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 28)

hat*szög*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 28)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 29)

rőzseha*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 29)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 29)

tódu*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 29)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 29)

tűpár*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 29)

napiparan*csot*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 29)

Csót*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 29)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## vhm (2016 December 29)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 29)

párvia*dal*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 29)

dalla*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 29)

mos*lék*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 29)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 December 29)

rózsa*tő *


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 29)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 December 29)

halhatat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 29)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2016 December 29)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 29)

kalo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 30)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 30)

dó*zse*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 30)

zse*bes*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 30)

besti*a*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 30)

apati*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 30)

kus*had*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 30)

had*test*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 30)

testvériség*ben*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 30)

Bencé*sek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 30)

sekrestyé*be*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 30)

bere*ked*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 30)

ked*di*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 30)

dicsek*vő*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 30)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 31)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 31)

zava*ró*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 31)

rónasá*gon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 31)

gondo*la*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 31)

lacipecse*nye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 31)

nyereménybe*tét*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 31)

tétlenked*nek*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

nek*tár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 31)

társada*lom*


----------



## huncili (2016 December 31)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

biszexuali*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

kari*ma*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 31)

magányo*sak*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

sakkozó*kat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 31)

Katman*du*


----------



## tornando (2016 December 31)

duma*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 31)

gépzsírsze*rű*
gépzsír*nak*​


----------



## tornando (2016 December 31)

rü*hes*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 31)

tornando írta:


> rü*hes*


bocsánat a javításért! Így is jó. 

hessen*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

titokza*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2016 December 31)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2016 December 31)

baráta*im*


----------



## cdurmol (2016 December 31)

im*hol*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

holnapu*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 31)

tántor*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2016 December 31)

gólya*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 31)

bála*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 1)

nya*kas*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

cdurmol írta:


> bocsánat a javításért! Így is jó.
> 
> hessen*ti*











kas*mír*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 1)

mirtuszkoszorú*kat*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

kattan*tam* (be)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 1)

tambu*rin*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

rin*gat* (a pezsgő)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 1)

gat*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 1)

természe*ti*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

Tiha*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 1)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 1)

mó*res*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 1)

réskitöl*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 1)

tőle*tek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 1)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 1)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 2)

fakutyá*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 2)

zász*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 2)

lódí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 2)

tokoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

vaze*lin*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 2)

Lin*da*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 2)

da*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 2)

rava*tal*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 2)

tal*lér *(akad)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

Lermon*tov*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 2)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Lermon*tov*


ragoznod kell, mert így nem találok.


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

tornando írta:


> ragoznod kell, mert így nem találok.


Lermontov*val*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 2)

Valhal*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

lavi*na*


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 2)

napos


----------



## vhm (2017 Január 2)

pos*ta*


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 2)

tabló


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

ybcsy írta:


> tabló


Az új szónak ta- szótaggal kell kezdődnie. A_ tabló_ esetében ez nem működik, hiszen itt a tab- az első szótag.


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

vhm írta:


> pos*ta*


taní*tó*


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 2)

tópart


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 2)

partjel*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 2)

zöldes*kék*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 3)

kéktú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 3)

radiá*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 3)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 3)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 3)

lópat*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 3)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 3)

lóápo*lás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 3)

lás*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 3)

salá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 3)

tabel*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 3)

lakat*kulcs*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 4)

kulcskari*ka *


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 4)

Katalánok*hoz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 4)

hozzáte*szi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 4)

szige*tek*


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

teknős


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 4)

Deliné Mónika írta:


> teknős


Utolsó szótag:* nős*
nős*sel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 4)

sel*lő*


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 4)

lőszer


----------



## vhm (2017 Január 4)

szerte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 4)

len*ge*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 4)

geren*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 5)

darálhat*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

napocs*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 5)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 5)

ró*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 5)

zsa*rát*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

rátka*i*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 5)

irodal*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

mimó*za*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 5)

zava*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 5)

barátfü*le*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

levélí*rás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 5)

ráspolyhan*gú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

gúnár*hang*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 5)

hanga*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

dóze*rol*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 5)

rolle*rek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

rek*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 5)

tor*kos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

kosszarvú*ak*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 5)

akroba*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

latri*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

natali*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

géprend*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

szerte*len*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

szon*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 5)

dadais*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

fate*lep*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

lepkehá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 5)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 5)

rágcsál*ni*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

Nio*bé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

bége*tő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 6)

tőrothadá*sos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

sós*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 6)

ka*lap*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

lapszem*le*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

lemezlo*vas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

vaskala*pos*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 6)

posványo*si*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

sikoltá*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 6)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 6)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

tár*lat*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

lat*ba* (veti...)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 6)

babako*csi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

csipet*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 6)

kerék*pár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

pár*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 6)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 6)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 6)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 6)

dik*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

tál*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 6)

ka*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

csa*rab*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 6)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

gavi*ál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 6)

álru*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 7)

ha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 7)

tár*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 7)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

mielőb*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 7)

bizal*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 7)

minisz*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 7)

terci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

arany*ér*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 7)

agya*ló*

értel*mes
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

meste*ri*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 7)

ri*pacs*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 7)

pacsma*gol *(festéket értéktelenül felken, ez lehet festőművész is)


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 7)

golgo*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

takarí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 7)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

karácso*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 7)

nyikor*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

Gás*pár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 7)

párválasz*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 7)

óriáske*rék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 7)

reklámtáb*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 7)

la*tin*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 8)

Tintoret*to*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 8)

to*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 8)

vacso*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

riada*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

hatá*roz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

roz*már*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

már*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

répacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 8)

korláto*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

na*pi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 8)

pirospozs*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

tornando írta:


> pirospozs*gás*


Gás*pár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 8)

párnahuza*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

tok*hal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 8)

halványsár*ga*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 8)

galus*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 8)

karamel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

labo*da*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 8)

dara*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 8)

bol*dog*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 8)

dogmatiz*mus *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 8)

muskát*li*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 8)

libe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 8)

görögdin*nye*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 8)

nyenye*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 8)

remé*nyek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 9)

nyek*ken*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 9)

ken*der*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 9)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 9)

tőszám*név*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Január 9)

névjegykár*tya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 9)

taní*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 9)

tó*csa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 9)

csa*pat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 9)

patta*nás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 9)

nás*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

faramu*ci*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 10)

ci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

pő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 10)

reményte*li*


----------



## Grandilkó (2017 Január 10)

litáni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

akasz*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 10)

topo*rog*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 10)

rituevu írta:


> akasz*tó*


/rog kezdő szótaggal nem ismerek szót

tórend*szer*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 10)

huncili írta:


> /rog kezdő szótaggal nem ismerek szót


dehogynem: rogy*ni *megfelel a játékszabálynak a kettős betű csere.
szerfelet*ten*
http://szinonimaszotar.hu/keres/szerfelett


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 10)

tenge*rek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 10)

rekken*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

mata*dor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

dorgá*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

hata*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

lom*hát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

háttér*kép*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

kép*tár*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 10)

tárcakö*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

ziva*tar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

tarta*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 10)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

táskatar*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

tó*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

csalá*di*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 10)

diva*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 10)

Toszká*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 11)

narancs*íz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 11)

ízlel*te*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 11)

te*ve*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 11)

vecser*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 11)

nyeke*reg*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 11)

reggeli*ző*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 11)

zömítet*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 11)

tekin*tet*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 11)

tet*ves*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 11)

vesse*tek*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Január 11)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 11)

kana*las*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 11)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 11)

baba*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 12)

háztartásbe*li*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 12)

liba*top*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 12)

topszó*tár*


----------



## waterlily (2017 Január 12)

rituevu írta:


> topszó*tár*


tárcsa


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 12)

csacsog*nak*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 12)

nyakra-fő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 12)

reme*kel*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Január 12)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 12)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 12)

tapo*só*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 12)

sólám*pa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 12)

paradicsompü*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 12)

ré*vész*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 12)

vészkijá*rat*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 12)

Rat*kó* (korszak)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 12)

kóris*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 13)

találko*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 13)

zó*na*


----------



## waterlily (2017 Január 13)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 13)

pos*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 13)

ta*vi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

vi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 13)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 13)

Lóhe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 13)

reme*kel*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 13)

Kelbim*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 13)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> bóbi*ta*



takaré*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 13)

kosla*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 13)

óri*ás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 13)

áskálód*hat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

hat*van*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 13)

Van*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

daga*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 13)

dobó*kés *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

késlel*tet*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 13)

tetraé*der*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 13)

derme*dő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 14)

dő*lök*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 14)

lökhárí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 14)

tirami*su*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 14)

su*han*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

han*tol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 14)

tollaslab*da *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

daba*si*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 14)

simogat*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

taná*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 14)

rinocé*rosz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 14)

rosszalló*an*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

angol*kór*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 14)

korszakalko*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 14)

ragy*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 14)

gorom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 14)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 14)

ha*rag*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 14)

rag*lán*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 14)

lángo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

bandu*kol*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 15)

kollektí*va*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 15)

vala*mi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 15)

miegy*más*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

másna*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

postai*ron*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

rondel*la*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 15)

lami*nál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

nyálkagom*ba*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 15)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 15)

kom*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

biroda*lom*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

Dó*ra*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

rab*ol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

bol*dog*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

dogkereske*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 15)

dő*re*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

redőnykészí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 15)

tő*zeg*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

zeg*zug*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 15)

Zugl*ó *


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

Lóku*pec*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

pecá*zó*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 15)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

napi*jegy*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

jegysze*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

reme*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

gő*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

teme*tő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

kerep*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

lő*szer*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

szerte*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

lengéscsillapí*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 15)

tó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

didakti*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

kasza*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 15)

kőzetgya*pot*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 15)

potpour*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 16)

rigo*lya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 16)

javaslata*i*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 16)

i*gaz*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 16)

gazalan*ná*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 16)

tornando írta:


> gazalan*ná*



Bocs, de ez mit jelent?

nála*tok*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

waterlily21 írta:


> Bocs, de ez mit jelent?
> 
> nála*tok*


elírás volt helyesen gazal*ná* vagy gazol*ná*
De úgy meg nem jó szótagként Lett volna inkább gaztala*nít.
új*
tokter*més*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

mész*kő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

Kőhal*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 17)

mió*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

Ta*bán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 17)

bántot*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

taku*vak *(létezik a takuvakuzik)


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

vakab*lak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 17)

lakta*nya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

nya*fog*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 17)

fogla*lat*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

lát*ták*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

takti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 17)

kalo*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

da*dog*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 17)

dog*ma*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 17)

makulát*lan*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 17)

lan*kás *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 17)

kász*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 17)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 17)

tila*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 17)

lom*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 17)

ha*tár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 17)

tárhá*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 17)

za*var*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 17)

varró*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 18)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 18)

mű*vész*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 18)

vészkijá*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 18)

Ratkó-kor*szak*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 18)

szaksze*rű*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 18)

rü*hes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 18)

hessege*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 18)

tőmondatok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 18)

kalkulá*tor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 18)

tor*kos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 18)

kóstoló*val*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 18)

vallá*si*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 18)

te tudsz értelmes magyar szót, ami *lós* szótaggal kezdődik?
inkább adok újat

sike*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 18)

rekami*ét*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 19)

étke*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

zömí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 19)

tésztaszű*rő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

rő*fös*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 19)

fösvé*nyek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

nyek*ken*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 19)

huncili írta:


> te tudsz értelmes magyar szót, ami *lós* szótaggal kezdődik?
> inkább adok újat


Én se tudok bármily betűcserés szabállyal, pedig ez ritka: lós,los,lósz, még torz két váltással sem,losz
nyek*ken*
ken*ve*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

vecser*nye*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 19)

nye*rít*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

rit*mus*


----------



## nanan (2017 Január 19)

musko*tály *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

tájszó*lás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 19)

las*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

sandíta*ni*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 19)

Nini*ve*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 19)

vete*rán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

rántot*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 19)

tata*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 19)

mió*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 19)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

latri*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 19)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

ósze*res*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 19)

respek*tál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

tál*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 19)

katasztró*fa *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 19)

falu*nap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

naplemen*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

terepszem*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

letargi*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

akaratla*nul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

nul*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 19)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 19)

táska*dísz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 20)

díszszem*le*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 20)

lege*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 20)

lő*tér*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 20)

térlátá*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 20)

salá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 20)

ta*vi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 20)

vidá*man*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 20)

man*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 20)

kóris*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 20)

takar*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 20)

ni*csak*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 20)

csakha*mar*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Január 20)

marko*lat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 20)

lat*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 20)

rok*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 20)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 20)

répator*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

taka*rék*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 21)

rék*li*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 21)

li*án*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 21)

an*ti*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 21)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

dar*vak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

vak*bél*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 21)

bélcsator*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

napi*rend*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 21)

rend*őr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

őrfa*lu*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Január 21)

lu*gas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

Gas*kó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 21)

kókuszpál*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 21)

Marian*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

nazarénu*sok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 21)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 21)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

kasza*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 21)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

Ta*bán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 21)

bánkó*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 21)

dózisok*ban*​


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 22)

ba*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 22)

tornando írta:


> ba*kó*


"ban"-nak kellene kezdened a szót


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 22)

Nem tudom mi történt úgy teljesen rossz talán kimaradt egy betű?
Ja már tudom ban*kó *(bankjegy, papírpénz)kimaradt egy betű


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 22)

tornando írta:


> Nem tudom mi történt az teljesen rossz
> Ja már tudom ban*kó*


...egyáltalán nem rossz! ...vagy banda, bankár, bandázs....stb.

kóris*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 22)

találmá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 22)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 22)

kakas*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 22)

szókira*kó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 22)

kó*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 22)

lás*sa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 22)

salét*rom*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 22)

romhal*maz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 22)

Maz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 22)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 22)

vako*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 22)

lat*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 23)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 23)

csi*bor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 23)

borszakér*tő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 23)

tő*zsér *(kupec)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 23)

zser*bó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

bólogat*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 23)

narancs*lé*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

lépés*ben*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 23)

Ben*kő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 23)

kőha*lom*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 23)

Lomnic*zi *(Zoltán)


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 23)

ziman*kós*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 23)

kóstol*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 23)

napi*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 23)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

rol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

ni*csak*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

csak*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

tologa*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 24)

rakod*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 24)

niko*tin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

tin*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 24)

takarí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

tás*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 24)

ka*rám*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

rám*pa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 24)

palás*tom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

tom*pa*


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 24)

pari*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

pana*ma*


----------



## ibab (2017 Január 24)

várka*pu*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 24)

puri*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

ibab írta:


> várka*pu*


Kedves _ibab,_ kérlek olvasd el a játékszabályt, amely az 1. oldalon található!


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

tántor*gó*


----------



## ibab (2017 Január 24)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Kedves _ibab,_ kérlek olvasd el a játékszabályt, amely az 1. oldalon található!


Elnézést kérek, a szabályt elolvastam, de valamiért egy olyan szó jelent meg, aminek az utolsó szótagja "vár" volt.


----------



## ibab (2017 Január 24)

Gólya*bál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

bál*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 24)

navigáci*ó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 24)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 24)

galago*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 25)

ka*masz*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 25)

maszka*bál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 25)

bálnabor*jú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 25)

júniu*si*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 25)

si*ker*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

kerge*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 25)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 25)

tespedé*se*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 25)

se*be*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

behelye*ző *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 25)

zö*rög*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

rögesz*me*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 25)

mediter*rán*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

ráncoso*dó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 25)

domi*nó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 25)

nóga*tó *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 26)

tó*ga*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 26)

galam*bom*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 26)

bom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

bakan*csot*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 26)

_Csót_*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 26)

rafi*a*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Január 26)

alaptör*vény*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 26)

vényköte*les*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 26)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

dő*re*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 26)

rezeg*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

vete*rán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 26)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

tatárjá*rás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

ráspolyoz*tam*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

tam*pon*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 26)

ponton*híd*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

hídfu*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

óko*ri*


----------



## L.P.Kriszti (2017 Január 26)

rituá*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

lépés*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

ben*ne*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 26)

nevethet*nék*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

nék*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

tek*nős*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 26)

nősté*nyek *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 26)

kenhetet*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

len*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 26)

Nini*ve*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

vecser*nye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

nyenye*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

revol*ver*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

versenyau*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

ti*tán*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

tántor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

góli*át*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

át*ment*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

mentsé*tek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 26)

tek*nő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 26)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 26)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 27)

kami*on*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 27)

ónfür*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 27)

lő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

repülő*jegy*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 27)

jegykeze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

lő*tér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

térbe*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

liturgi*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

aranyser*leg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

legjob*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 27)

bandukol*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

vacilál*ni*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

csak*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

raké*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

talpa*sok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

sokré*tű*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

tűpár*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

napi*rend*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

rend*őr*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

őrbódé*kat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

kat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

lan*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

kalamári*som*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

sommeli*er*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

er*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

rekami*é*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

észa*kon*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

kontinen*sek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

sekrestyé*be*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

belé*pő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

pő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

reme*te*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 27)

teve*gel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

Gellért*tel*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 27)

teljesítmé*nye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 27)

rekedtség*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

rekettyés*be*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

be*ton*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 27)

tonhalsalá*ta *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

latri*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

narancso*kat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

kattog*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

vakaróz*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 27)

na*pi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 27)

piló*tát*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 28)

Tát*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 28)

rakod*hat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 28)

hat*van*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 28)

van*nak*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 28)

nyakle*ves*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 28)

vessé*tek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 28)

TEK-*be*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 28)

becsületkas*sza*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 28)

szava*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 28)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 28)

tűsa*rok*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Január 28)

rokkantnyug*díj*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 28)

díjnyer*tes*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Január 28)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 28)

kelkáposz*ta *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 28)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Január 29)

talpa*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 29)

lovasko*csi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

csi*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

gazel*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

latya*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

kósto*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Január 29)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 29)

szár*szó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

szó*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 29)

ja*vul*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

vulká*ni*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 29)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

tapin*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

túraci*pő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

tú*zok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 29)

zok*ni*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Január 29)

nikodému*szok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

szoknyape*cér*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

cér*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 29)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

kilenc*ven*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

vendég*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

verseny*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

zömé*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

benzin*ár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

Éva néni52 írta:


> benzin*ár*



áremelé*sek*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

sekresty*és*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

tessé*kel*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

kelle*mes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

mester*mű*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

műér*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

tő*led*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

led*del* (világít)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

deltoi*dok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

dok*kol*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 29)

kollo*id*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 29)

iddo*gál*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

gyime*si*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

csi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 29)

be*teg*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 29)

teg*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 30)

napkö*zi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 30)

ziva*tar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

tarho*nya*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

nyaralás*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 30)

kor*had*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

had*test*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 30)

test*vér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

vértó*csa*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## cilim (2017 Január 30)

ziman*kó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

huncili írta:


> csalamá*dé*


dé szótaggal kezdődő szóval kellene folytatni, sehogy sem stimmel a zimankó


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 30)

huncili írta:


> csalamá*dé*


dévé*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

nyitá*si*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 30)

sivata*gi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

gi*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 30)

tár*kony*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

konyharu*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 30)

határozó*szó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

szótagol*va*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

vazal*lus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 30)

lus*ta*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Január 30)

Tatabánya*i*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 31)

illatfel*hő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 31)

hőgu*ta*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Január 31)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

latri*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 31)

na*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

posha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 31)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 31)

babá*ja*


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 31)

javaslatte*vő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 31)

vö*dör*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 31)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## TomHolt (2017 Január 31)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

ziman*kó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Január 31)

kóborá*ram*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

ramnó*zon /*_ramnóz: https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramnóz _


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Január 31)

zongo*ra*


----------



## vhm (2017 Január 31)

ra*gad*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 31)

Gad*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

naturá*lis *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 31)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 31)

remete*lak*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

lakta*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Január 31)

nyara*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 31)

lássá*tok*!


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

tok*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

ban*tu*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

Tuva*lu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

lubic*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

kollaborán*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

sokko*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

ré*busz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

buszke*rék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

rék*li*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

liba*bőr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

bőrdzse*ki*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

királynő*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

időjá*rás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

ráspolyoz*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

za*fír*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

fir*tat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

Tát*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

tópar*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

kalará*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

bélyeg*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

zörej*jel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

jelzőlám*pa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

palatáb*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

lagu*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Január 31)

lényeglá*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Január 31)

táskarádi*ók*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 1)

ok*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 1)

Tát*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 1)

rab*bi*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 1)

biza*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

lomtalaní*tok*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 1)

tokhal


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 1)

hal*vány*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

vány*had *(Testében bágyad, fonnyad, színében sápad. Különösebben a székelyeknél divatos szó)


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 1)

hadse*reg*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 1)

liturgi*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

alamu*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 1)

szitok*szó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

szóvi*rág*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 1)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 1)

szárnyasha*jó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

jóvá*tesz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

tesz*tek*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

tek*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 1)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

romvá*ros*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 1)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 1)

kolla*gén*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

génsebésze*ten*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 1)

tennivaló*im*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

Imho*tep*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 1)

tep*si*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 1)

si*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 2)

kály*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

ha*za*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 2)

za*mat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

matto*ni *(ásványvíz)


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 2)

ni*kon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

konfet*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

tivor*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 2)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

kertgaz*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Február 2)

dará*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

lóte*tű*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 2)

tűbefű*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

zö*rejt*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 2)

rejtvény*lap*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 2)

lappan*tyú*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 2)

tyúkocská*kat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 2)

kat*lan*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 2)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 2)

lan*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 2)

kádkilé*pő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 2)

pőreko*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

csi*be*


----------



## folzsike (2017 Február 2)

belibbe*nő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 2)

romvá*ros*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 2)

rosto*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

kol*hoz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

hozzászó*lás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

tok*hal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

halsalá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 2)

takarító*nő*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 2)

nőegy*let*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

let*tél*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 2)

tél*víz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 2)

vízturbi*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 2)

nazá*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

takaré*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

kos*fej*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 3)

fejtegetése*i*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

iva*dék*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 3)

dek*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

kollabo*rál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

rallyz*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

tin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 3)

talá*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

lópat*kó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

kó*bor*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

borzasz*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

Tófa*lu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

lu*fi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

figye*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

lő*tér*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 3)

tér*kép *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

képke*ret*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

rettene*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

tes*tőr*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

tőrví*vás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

vasmacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

rituevu írta:


> tes*tőr*


A testőr szó elválasztása a szóösszetétel határán történik:test - őr.


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

kala*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

posha*dó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

ra*gya*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

lóvá*tett *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

tettes*társ* /?


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

HeinzHarald írta:


> tettes*társ* /?


hadd segítsek, legyen inkább tettleges vagy valamelyik ragozott alakja.


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

Kuriga írta:


> hadd segítsek, legyen inkább tettleges vagy valamelyik ragozott alakja.



Köszönöm a segítséget.

tettre*kész*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

készá*ru *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

ruhásko*sár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

sárke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

fegyel*mez*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

meztelenked*ve *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

veszeked*nek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

nek*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 3)

tek*nős*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

nősté*nyek *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

kenhe*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 3)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

katama*rán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

tapaszta*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

las*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

ka*pu*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 4)

pu*ha*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

halad*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

ninive*i*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

idül*ten*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

tengőd*ve*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 4)

vezeté*kes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

keskenyszá*jú *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

ju*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

gó*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

ré*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

paradicsompü*ré *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

ré*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

tessé*kel*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 4)

kelte*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

tőkegom*ba *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

baromé*ter*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 4)

termé*keny *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

kenderfé*sű *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

sűrűségfügg*vény*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

vén*lány*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

lányne*vek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

vek*tor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 4)

Tor*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

Da*kar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

kar*társ*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 4)

társta*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

lanka*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 4)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 4)

kato*na*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 4)

napi*lap*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 4)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 4)

tano*da*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 4)

da*mil*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 4)

Mil*ne *(Alan Alexander)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

ne*ked*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

kedvese*im*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

immá*ron*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

ron*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

daraká*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

sarok*kád*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

kádzománc*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

dia*dal*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

dalma*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

ta*laj*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

javada*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 4)

lom*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

ha*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

társasá*gi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

girar*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

dié*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 4)

tó*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 4)

galam*bok*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 5)

bóklász*va*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 5)

kia*bál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 5)

bálterem*be*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

beleva*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

lópa*ta*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

tagadhatat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

lankad*tam*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 5)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 5)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 5)

hír*lap *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

lapolva*só *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

sókara*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

vándortá*bor*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 5)

bordás*fal *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

falfes*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 5)

jósoltat*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

ni*csak*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 5)

csakha*mar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

mar*tam*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 5)

tambu*rim*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

tambu*rin* 

ringa*tó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 5)

rituevu írta:


> tambu*rin*
> 
> ringa*tó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 5)

bocsi 
tó*park*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

parkfelügye*lő*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 5)

lőfegy*ver *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

vergő*dik*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

diktatú*rák*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

rákcsap*da*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

ma*rad*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

Radnó*ti *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

mérték*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

kelle*vél*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

vélhető*en*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

enniva*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

tőzegte*lep*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

lep*rás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

ráspolyhan*gú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

gú*la*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

lamen*tál*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

tál*ca*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

apa*fej*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 5)

fej*léc*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 5)

léckerí*tés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 5)

tész*ta*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

ró*na*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 5)

napo*zó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 5)

zó*na*


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

nagyítólen*cse *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 5)

cserebo*gár *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 5)

Gárdo*nyi*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 5)

nyikor*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 5)

Gás*pár*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 5)

párszá*zas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 6)

zász*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 6)

ló*fej*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 6)

fejfor*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 6)

marga*rin*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 6)

ringat*va*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 6)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 6)

ő*haj*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 6)

hajszárí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 6)

Tó*dor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 6)

dormitóri*um*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 6)

umcac*ca
*
_/van ilyen nevű utca Kecskeméten_
http://www.baon.hu/bacs-kiskun/kozelet/nehezen-rendezodo-teleksorsok-319555/


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 6)

canada*hun*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 7)

huny*va*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 7)

vagyo*nát*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 7)

nát*ha *


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 7)

haho*ta*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 7)

ta*pad *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 7)

padlizsánbo*kor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 7)

kor*hely*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 7)

helyhatáro*zó *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 7)

költsége*i*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 7)

i*gaz*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 7)

gaz*da*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 7)

muské*tás*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 7)

óvá*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 7)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 7)

kol*hoz*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

hozzászó*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 7)

lássá*tok*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

tok*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 7)

hal*va*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 7)

vala*mi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 7)

mimi*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 7)

ka*pus*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 7)

pus*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 8)

katyu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 8)

sarokeme*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 8)

lőporgya*pot*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 8)

potpour*ri*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

rimánko*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 8)

diktál


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

tál*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 8)

kazu*ár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

áreme*lés*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Február 8)

léser*dő* (szoborpark)


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 8)

ja*pán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

pán*tol*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 8)

tol*las *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

las*sú*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 8)

súgó*lyuk *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

lyukfú*rás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

ráspolyo*zó *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 8)

költ*het*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 8)

hetvenke*dik*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 8)

dik*tál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

tál*ka*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 8)

ka*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

palacsin*ta *


----------



## doppio (2017 Február 8)

talár


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

lár*va*


----------



## doppio (2017 Február 8)

varangy*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

rakosgat*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 8)

ta*tu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 8)

turistatér*kép*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

képke*ret*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 8)

rettenete*sen*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

senki*nek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

nekta*rin*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 8)

Rin-Tin-*Tin*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 9)

tinta*folt*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

foltisztí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 9)

toko*zók*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

zok*szó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 9)

szó*kincs*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 9)

kincsvadá*szok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 9)

szok*tam*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 9)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 9)

ra*kat *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 9)

katto*gó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

Katman*du*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

duda*szó *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 9)

szórako*zó *


----------



## folzsike (2017 Február 9)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 9)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

kókuszkoc*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 9)

kali*fa*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

faragat*lan*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 9)

lan*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 9)

táncos*nő*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

rom*vár *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

várá*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 9)

kata*lán*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 9)

tőhangvál*tás*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

ódiva*tú *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

túrótor*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 9)

domi*nó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

nómenklatú*ra *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 9)

rakottkrump*li*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 9)

limoná*dé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 9)

dé*mon*​


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 10)

mondó*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 10)

Kata*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 10)

lány*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 10)

ka*kas*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 10)

kas*pó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 10)

pó*zol*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 10)

Zol*tán*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

tántor*gó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 10)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

szekrény*sor*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 10)

sorkihú*zó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 10)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 10)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 10)

talál*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

katé*ter*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 10)

termé*keny *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 10)

gamegame írta:


> katé*ter*


természe*ti*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 10)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> termé*keny *


kendőz*ve*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 10)

vegyespá*ros*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 10)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 10)

*m*ost


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

balatonné írta:


> ros*ta*



ta*vi*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 10)

vityil*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

lócit*rom*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 10)

romtemp*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

Lomni*ci *(csúcs)


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 10)

cicomáz*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 10)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 11)

kifogásolha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 11)

torony*őr*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 11)

őrszo*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 11)

bazár*áru*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 11)

ba-zár-á-*ru
*
ru*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 11)

ha*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 11)

tár*csa*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 11)

csator*na*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 11)

navigá*tor *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 11)

tor*ma*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 11)

maka*ó *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 11)

ólombe*tű*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 11)

tűsa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 11)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 11)

csikor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 12)

gorom*ba*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

barátsá*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

garantál*ja*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

japáno*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 12)

kat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

lan*tán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

tántorog*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

vacillá*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

lócit*rom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

rom*bol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

bol*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

haza*fi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

fias*kó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

kólásüve*get*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

gettósí*tás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

tás*kám*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 12)

kámfo*ros *


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

rosto*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

kolposzkópi*a*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 12)

autodidak*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

tata*mi*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 12)

mina*ret *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

rettene*tes*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 12)

tesped*ten *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

tenger*szem*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

szemte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

lencsefőze*lék*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

lékhalá*szat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

rimánko*dik*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

ló*bál*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

nővér*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

kenyérsü*tő *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

tő*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

kereszta*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 12)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

rókavadá*szat*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

szatmá*ri *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

rimánko*dik*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

dikta*fon*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

fontossá*gi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

giroszkó*pos*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

pos*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

tosz*kán*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

kántá*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

lófa*rok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

rokkan*tak*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

tak*sál*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

sálgallér*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

janicsá*rok *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

rok*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

karó*bab*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

babka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 12)

lyuk*gat*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

gátszakadás*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

korlátoz*za*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

zaka*tol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 12)

tol*vaj*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

vaj*krém*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

krémsam*pon*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

pongyo*la*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 12)

ha*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 13)

vas*kor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 13)

volt egy lyukgat az nem jó


waterlily21 írta:


> lyuk*gat*


kor*szak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 13)

szakem*ber*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 13)

berzenked*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 13)

nekta*rin*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 13)

Rin-Tin-*Tin*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 13)

tin*csek*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 13)

csekke*nő *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 13)

növe*kszik*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 13)

szik*víz*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 13)

vízforra*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 13)

lóvas*út*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 13)

úthálo*zat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 14)

balatonné írta:


> úthálo*zat*


Kérlek, írj ide egy szót, ami "zat"-tal kezdődik. Csak olyan feladványt adjatok fel, amit ti is tudnátok folytatni.


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 14)

Nincsen *zat*-al kezdődő


Éva néni52 írta:


> lóvas*út*


útkapa*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 14)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 14)

bako*nyi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

nyivá*kol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 14)

kol*hoz*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 14)

hozzátáplá*lás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 14)

barátcsu*ha*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 14)

rituevu írta:


> Kérlek, írj ide egy szót, ami "zat"-tal kezdődik. Csak olyan feladványt adjatok fel, amit ti is tudnátok folytatni.


t-ty szabályok szerint

Zatymaz
mazda


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 14)

halasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 14)

balatonné írta:


> t-ty szabályok szerint
> 
> Zatymaz
> mazda


Szerintem a Zatymaz község nevét nem sokan ismerik, így én sem. Nem egy elterjedt, közhasználatú szó. Saját kútfőből próbálkoztam a megoldással, nem az internet segítségével.

dalosma*dár*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 14)

rituevu írta:


> Szerintem a Zatymaz község nevét nem sokan ismerik, így én sem. Nem egy elterjedt, közhasználatú szó. Saját kútfőből próbálkoztam a megoldással, nem az internet segítségével.
> 
> dalosma*dár*


Moat nem kötözködöm, de a férjem gyakran jár oda dolgozni, így én ismerem és nem interneten néztem )


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 14)

rituevu írta:


> Szerintem a Zatymaz község nevét nem sokan ismerik, így én sem. Nem egy elterjedt, közhasználatú szó. Saját kútfőből próbálkoztam a megoldással, nem az internet segítségével.





balatonné írta:


> Moat nem kötözködöm, de a férjem gyakran jár oda dolgozni, így én ismerem és nem interneten néztem )


Én véletlenül ismertem nem ezért nem jó.
Zatymaz az valójában *Szatymaz* és ez már nem jó,túlerőltetett két cserés.
Épp így nem lett volna jó a szattyán sem.
------------
dár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 14)

daba*si *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 14)

sikamló*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 14)

sok*szor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

szortí*roz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

roz*már*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

márkane*vek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

vek*tor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

tor*kos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

kosszar*vú*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

vuvuze*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

habi*tus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

tusso*ló*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

lóbőrcsiz*más*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

más*sal*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

sallangmen*tes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

tessé*kel*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

bó*lé*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 14)

lé*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

ha*tár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 14)

tár*sak*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 14)

sak*koz *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 14)

koz*mál*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 14)

mál*na *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

narancsok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 14)

kallan*tyú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 14)

túrótor*ta*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 14)

taka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 14)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 14)

bóbitá*val*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 14)

valla*tás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 14)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 14)

gépo*laj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 14)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 14)

janicsá*rok *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 14)

rokkoncer*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 15)

tetraé*der *(rockkoncert)


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 15)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 15)

tő*gye*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

gyerekköny*vek *


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 15)

vek*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

tor*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

koslat*ni*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

ni*csak*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

csak*rák*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

rákpán*cél*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

célkitűzés*sel *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

sel*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

lő*lap*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

lapszem*le*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 15)

leven*te*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 15)

te*ker*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 15)

kerté*szet *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

szette*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 15)

reklámi*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 15)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 15)

lő*por*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 15)

porfel*hő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 16)

hőgu*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 16)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 16)

tokozód*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 16)

vacillá*lok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 16)

lokko*ló *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 16)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 16)

ton*hal *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 16)

rakoncát*lan *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

lanter*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

navigá*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

torkosko*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 16)

fon*tol *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

tol*vaj*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

lő*por*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

porol*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

tó*csa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

csacsa*csa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 16)

csavarme*net*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

net*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 16)

tó*part*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 16)

partne*rek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 16)

rekla*mál*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 16)

mál*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

ha*ver*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 16)

verbé*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 16)

na*pi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 16)

pi*ros*


----------



## kele1973 (2017 Február 17)

ros*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 17)

tál*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 17)

ka*bát*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 17)

bát*ran*


----------



## hegyipatak (2017 Február 17)

randalí*roz*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 17)

rozzan*tan*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 17)

tana*nyag*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 17)

nyaggat*hat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 17)

hat*szög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 17)

szögle*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 17)

tes*tes*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 17)

tespedé*se*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 17)

segédmun*kás *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 17)

kász*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 17)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 17)

pasz*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 17)

ta*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 17)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 18)

do*bó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 18)

bólin*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 18)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 18)

áskálód*tak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 18)

takti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 18)

ka*pa*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 18)

pa*tak *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 18)

taknyos*nak*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

nak*fa /*_kisbetűvel Eritrea hivatalos pénzneme, Nagybetűvel észak-eritreai település_


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 18)

faramu*ci*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

cicako*sár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

sárgabor*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

sóhiva*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

Tal*mud*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

mud*ra /*_ szanszkrit eredetű, jelentése: póz --> jóga_


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

rimánko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 18)

dóze*rol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

rollero*zó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

napkollek*tor *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

tor*nász*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

nász*út *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 18)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

párkapcso*lat *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 18)

lat*té*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

té*vé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 18)

vé*cé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 18)

Cé*zár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

zár*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

kazán*ház*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

háztartá*si*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 19)

sikítoz*na*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 19)

napon*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

taliz*mán*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

mángo*rol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

rolle*ron*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

rongyoló*dik*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

diktatú*ra *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

műszakpót*lék *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

lékhor*gász*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

gázé*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

gő*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

tekin*tet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

tetraé*der*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

der*med*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

med*ve*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

ve*led*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

led*del* (világít)


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 19)

del*nő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 19)

romhalmaz*zá*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

zá*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

porfo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

gólyatá*bor *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

Bor*sod*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 19)

sodró*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

falu*si*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

siva*tag*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 19)

tag*díj*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

díjbirkó*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

zónai*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

reme*kel*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

bó*lé*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

lé*hán*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

hánto*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

rok*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

kaba*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

ré*szeg*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 19)

szeg*fű*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

fűrész*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

porol*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

ti*por*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

porcu*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

kormányab*lak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

lakta*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

kacsa*máj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

máj*krém*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

színját*szó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 19)

szójá*ték*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 19)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 20)

dózi*sú *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 20)

súgó*lyuk*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 20)

lyukfú*ró*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 20)

Ró*na* (Viktor)


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 20)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 20)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 20)

óri*ás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 20)

áspi*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 20)

sajá*tos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 20)

Tos*ca*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 20)

cafa*tok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 20)

tok*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 20)

bandu*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 20)

kolposzkópi*a*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 20)

akadálypá*lya*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 20)

lya-ja javí*tás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 20)

tas*li*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 20)

libacomb*ok*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 20)

oknyomo*zó *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 20)

zó? Zo*rán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 20)

rántaniva*ló*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 20)

lóga*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 20)

tipe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 21)

görögdin*nye*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 21)

nyeker*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 21)

lő*szer*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 21)

szer*vál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 21)

válla*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 21)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

bátra*ké *\_a szerencse_


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 21)

kémi*a*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 21)

aluszé*kony*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

konyha*lány*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 21)

#31821: már mindegy, de: li-ba-com-*bok*

lánybú*csú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

csúszásgát*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

lóku*pec*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

pecke*sen*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

sen*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

kia*bál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

bál*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

na*pi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

pizsa*ma *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

madon*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

nazá*lis *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 21)

lis*ta*


----------



## Tigli Hande Tímea (2017 Február 21)

Tigli Hande Tímea írta:


> Tagok


Talaj


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 21)

laj*hár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 21)

hár*fa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

fatá*lis*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 21)

lis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 22)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 22)

lan*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 22)

ka*bát*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 22)

Bátapá*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 22)

tirá*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 22)

da*rás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 22)

ráspolyo*zó *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 22)

zó*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 22)

na*gyon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 22)

gyónta*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 22)

tó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 22)

rako*dik*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 22)

dikta*fon*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 22)

fontos*ság*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 22)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 22)

várvé*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 23)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 23)

Lővé*rek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 23)

rek*tor*


----------



## nanan (2017 Február 23)

tor*ma *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 23)

makaró*ni*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 23)

ni*kon*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

konnek*tor *


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 23)

tortakari*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

kapuzá*rás*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Február 23)

rás*pi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 23)

pika*dor*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Február 23)

dorgá*ló *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 23)

ló*den *(van)


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

dentálhigiéni*a *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 23)

ala*kos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 23)

kos*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 23)

lat*te*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Február 23)

tehe*tős*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 23)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 23)

res*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 23)

tinó*rú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 23)

rúpi*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 23)

akarat*lan*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

lankadatla*nul *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 23)

nul*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

lakásava*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 23)

tó*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

csa*csi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 24)

csi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 24)

betűtípu*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 24)

sokko*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 24)

lóversenypá*lya* (lya=ja)


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

javasla*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 24)

talányo*san*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

san*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 24)

dau*er*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 24)

er*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 24)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 24)

lő*tér*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

térképvázla*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

tataro*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 25)

Navar*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 25)

ra*gya*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 25)

gyarapo*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 25)

zseníli*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

ana*nász*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 25)

nász*nép*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 25)

népcso*port*


----------



## KószA74 (2017 Február 25)

portfoli*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 25)

Óbu*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 25)

Da*kar*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 25)

Karta*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

gó*lem*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

lemberdzse*kes *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

keske*nyek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

nyekke*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

romeltakarí*tó *


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 25)

tóriumreak*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 25)

tor*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 26)

zsa*lu*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 26)

lubic*kol *


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 26)

kollektivizá*lás *(államosítás)


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 26)

lássá*tok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

tok*ban*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 26)

ban*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 26)

dóm*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

Kuriga írta:


> daga*dó*



*dó*zerol*tak*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 26)

igazán más nem jut az eszembe:

takbasza*kadt ...kadt-kat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

(pl. taktika)
(ta*g*baszakadt)

kat*tan*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 26)

gamegame írta:


> (pl. taktika)
> (ta*g*baszakadt)
> 
> kat*tan*


bocsi, tényleg elírtam :SSS


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 26)

tanter*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

világo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 26)

san*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

da*ru*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

ruhásko*sár*


----------



## vhm (2017 Február 26)

sár*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

gabo*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

léal*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

mamali*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

gali*ba *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

bazárá*ru*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

ruhamé*ret *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

rettene*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

kelle*mes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

berzenke*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

lőszerrak*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

tár*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

csa*pó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

pótol*hat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

hat*szög*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

szögle*tes *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

kel*me*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

merevle*mez*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

mezte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

lensző*ke *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 26)

ke*fe*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

feke*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

tele*fon *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 26)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 27)

kategóri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

a*nya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 27)

nya*láb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 27)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 27)

társzeke*rek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

rek*tor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 27)

tor*ma*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 27)

madárfé*szek*


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 27)

szekrényajtó*ba*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Február 27)

babaszo*ba*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 27)

ba*bos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 27)

bosnyákok*kal*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

kalpag*gal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

gal*ván*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

vándorcir*kusz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

kusz*kusz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

kusztódi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

kusz*ma / jelentése: gyík*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

nihilis*ta *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

ta*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

társada*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

lom*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

tár*na *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 27)

na*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 27)

pos*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 28)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

kame*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 28)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 28)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

pár*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

tapasztala*ti *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 28)

ti*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Február 28)

por*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 28)

ta*lár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

lár*ma*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 28)

mazso*la*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 28)

la*pos *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

postalá*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Február 28)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 28)

dó*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

zsela*tin*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Február 28)

tinó*di*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 28)

Csapó Katalin írta:


> tinó*di*


zse - la - tin
ti - nó - di


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 28)

Kuriga írta:


> zsela*tin*


tin*ta*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Február 28)

ta*vi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

vitorlavá*szon*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Február 28)

szon*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

dara*bol*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Február 28)

bol*dog*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

dog*ma*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Február 28)

ma*dár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

dár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

dará*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

lódenka*bát *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 28)

bát*rak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

rak*lap*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

lapszabá*szat *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

ri*an*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Február 28)

Antark*tisz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Február 28)

tisz*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

táska*zseb*


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 28)

zsebken*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 1)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 1)

radiká*lis*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 1)

lis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 1)

tarokko*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

micso*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 1)

dalo*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

lássá*tok*!


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 1)

toklá*szok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

szok*nya *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 1)

nya*fi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

figyelmet*len*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 1)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

szon*da*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 1)

da*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

ra*bol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 1)

bol*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

ha*csak*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 1)

csakha*mar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

mar*tam*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 1)

tambu*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 1)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

dimenzi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 2)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 2)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 2)

rago*zok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 2)

zok*szó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 2)

szóno*kol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

kolbá*szol *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 2)

szol*ga *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

gabonapálin*ka *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 2)

kavi*ár *


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

árbevé*tel*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

teljesí*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 2)

tes*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 2)

tize*des*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 2)

despo*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 2)

tapo*só*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 2)

só*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 2)

let*tem*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

tem*pó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 2)

póri*as*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

aspek*tus *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 2)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

dőzsöl*tek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 3)

tek*nős*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

nős*tény*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 3)

tényada*tok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 3)

tok*ban*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 3)

bandukol*ni*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

nikotintartal*mú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 3)

mú*zsa*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

zsaruko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

csikó*hal*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

halványsár*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

galago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

lóvá*sár *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

sárgabor*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

sóhiva*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

tal*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 3)

minőségbiztosí*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

táska*zseb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

zsebtü*kör*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 3)

körforga*lom*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 3)

lombo*kat*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

katta*nó *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 3)

nó*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 3)

mi*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 3)

kor*hely*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 4)

helytele*nít*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 4)

nitro*gén*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 4)

génmanipuláci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 4)

óvá*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

ros*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 4)

tapin*tat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

Tat*ra *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 4)

ragoz*za*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 4)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 4)

vízó*ra *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

rava*tal*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 4)

tal*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 4)

mi*nő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 4)

nősz*irom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 4)

maszekmun*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

kanya*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 4)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

bó*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 4)

léal*ma *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 4)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 4)

rioga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

Tóal*más*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

más*sal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

sal*sa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

Sala*mon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

mondó*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

falu*si*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

si*fon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

fontosab*bak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

bakkecs*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 4)

kegyet*len*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 4)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 5)

Szon*di*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 5)

díszí*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

tőle*tek*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 5)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

jó*lét*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

létfelté*tel*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

tel*kes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

keskenye*ket*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 5)

ketrec*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

ben*nem*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

nemle*ges*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Március 5)

ges/z/te*nye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 5)

resze*lő *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

lő*lap *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 5)

lapzár*ta *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 5)

mérlege*lő *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 5)

lőporgya*pot */pót/


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

potmé*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

terrárium*ba*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

baleri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

latri*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

tortú*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

ra*dar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

dar*vak*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

vakvar*jú*


----------



## vhm (2017 Március 5)

Júli*a*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

agyagtáb*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

laposte*tű*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 5)

tűbefű*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 5)

zö*rej*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

rej*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

tő*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

keresz*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

tes*tes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

dödöl*le *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

le*mond*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

mondhat*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

csak*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

rako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

zsarátno*kot *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 5)

kotnye*les*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 5)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 6)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 6)

lő*rés*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

rés*nyi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 6)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 6)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 6)

bor*szesz*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 6)

szeszcimbo*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 6)

rafi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 6)

a*vas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 6)

vas*tag*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

taglal*ja*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 6)

jata*gán*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 6)

gáncso*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 6)

lópat*kó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 6)

kóceráj*ba*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

ba*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 6)

salét*rom*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 6)

romlat*lan *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

lankad*tan *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

tandíjmente*sen*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

senkihá*zi *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

tarkabar*ka *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

listaveze*tő *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 6)

tő*led*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

ledlám*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 7)

parazi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

tanácsta*lan *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 7)

lan*dol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 7)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

ta*vi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

virágszi*rom *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

rombolóha*jó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 7)

jóaka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 7)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

bokorug*ró *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 7)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 7)

babako*csi *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 7)

csiniba*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

ba*tár *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 7)

tőle*tek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

tek_*nő*_


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 8)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 8)

rombo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 8)

lóbalzsa*mot*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 8)

mot*ring *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 8)

ring*be*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 8)

beavat*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 8)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 8)

rekke*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 8)

nőna*pon*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 8)

pongyo*la*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 8)

la*poz *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 8)

pozdor*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

jamaica*i *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 8)

iro*da*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 8)

da*rab *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

rab*bi*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 8)

bitó*fa*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

faci*pő*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 8)

pő*re *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

reak*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

tor*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

masi*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

na*pos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

pos*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 8)

taná*ri*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

rigo*lyás *(ly = j)


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

jás*pis*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

Pisti*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

kelen*gye *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 8)

gye*pál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

pálfordu*lás *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 8)

lássá*tok*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 9)

tokka*lap*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

lapka*sajt*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 9)

sajttor*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

tarantu*la*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 9)

la*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

kos*fej*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 9)

fejlő*dés*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 9)

Désfal*va*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 9)

va*rázs*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

rázkó*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

dózi*sú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

sú*gó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 9)

góle*me*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

takarékpénz*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

tárcanovel*la*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

lazúr*kő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

kőris*fa *


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

fazékfe*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

szögmé*rő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

rő*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

zseníli*a *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

ara*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

táskavarró*gép *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 9)

lő*lap *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 9)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

taka*ró*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 9)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

zsa*bó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 9)

bó*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

kollé*ga*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 9)

Ga*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

biológi*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 9)

ado*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 9)

manipuláci*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

óra*rend *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 9)

rend*őr*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 9)

dé*mon*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 9)

mon*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 9)

dala*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

iro*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 10)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

kalamá*ris*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 10)

Ris*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

kalaptar*tó *


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

tóme*der*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

kereszte*lő *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 10)

lő*szer*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

szerkeze*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 10)

tinédzse*rek*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 10)

rek*lám*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 10)

lám*pa*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

parabolaantenna


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 10)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

ágybe*tét *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

tét*len*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 10)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

szon*da*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 10)

da*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 10)

tó*csa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 10)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## vhm (2017 Március 10)

dé*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 10)

zsané*ros*


----------



## Viktor1981 (2017 Március 10)

ros*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 10)

tava*szi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 10)

szi*var*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 10)

varrot*tas*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 10)

tas*li*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 10)

lili*om *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 10)

om*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 10)

ló*gat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 10)

gát*fal*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 10)

fal*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 10)

kacabaj*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 10)

kamil*la*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 11)

laka*tol*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 11)

tolhat*ja*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 11)

javasolhat*ná*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 11)

Ná*bob*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 11)

bobpá*lya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 11)

jára*ton*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 11)

Ton*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

csi*kós*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 11)

kósto*lva*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

vala*ki*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 11)

kido*bál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 11)

dobál


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

gamegame írta:


> kido*bál*


bálterem*be*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 11)

bemon*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 11)

dóze*rol*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 11)

rolle*rez*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 11)

rezzenet*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

rezgő*kés*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 11)

kés*hegy *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 11)

hegy*csúcs*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 11)

csúcskísér*let*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 11)

Let*ti*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 11)

tibe*ti*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 11)

tize*des*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 11)

desszer*tek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

teknősbé*ka *


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 11)

kavi*ár *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 11)

árcédu*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 11)

lakás*tűz *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 11)

tűzol*tó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 11)

tivor*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 11)

nya*fog*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 11)

fogla*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 12)

számta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 12)

lan*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 12)

ka*cér*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 12)

cerbe*rus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 12)

rus*nya*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 12)

nya*kas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 12)

kas*pó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 12)

pó*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 12)

ló*dít*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

Dit*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

tanulószo*ba *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

habó*kos *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

kós*tol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

tollaslab*da*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

da*mil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

millio*mos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

tó*ga*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

garan*tál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

tál*tos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

tosz*kán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

kán*tor*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

torná*dó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 12)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

származá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

tatár*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

ka*pu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

pu*ha*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 12)

hata*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 12)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 12)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 12)

órásmes*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

természe*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 12)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 13)

toktol*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 13)

domi*nó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

nó*zi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 13)

ziman*kó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

kóruspró*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 13)

ba*zár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 13)

zár*hat*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 13)

hatla*pos *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

posha*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 13)

dobókoc*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

kazama*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 13)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

zó*na*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 13)

napalm*mal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

mal*ter*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 13)

ter*mel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

mellé*kes*


----------



## Benobubu (2017 Március 13)

keskeny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

kényte*len*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 13)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

csene*vész*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 13)

vész*jel*


----------



## Benobubu (2017 Március 13)

jel*kép*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 13)

képke*ret *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 13)

rettene*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 13)

tessé*kel *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 13)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 14)

takarópony*va*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 14)

valóság*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 14)

ban*tu*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

tucatjá*val*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 14)

vál*hat*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

hatna*pi*


----------



## Viktor1981 (2017 Március 14)

pizsa*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 14)

maga*san*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 14)

san*da *


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 14)

dara*bol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 14)

bol*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 14)

hata*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 15)

lom*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 15)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 15)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 15)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 15)

lábbe*li*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 15)

libe*gő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 15)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

csél*csap*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 15)

csappan*tyúk *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 15)

tyúk*mell*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

melltar*tó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 15)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 15)

muskát*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 15)

libe*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 15)

sendere*dő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 15)

dő*re*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 15)

rezsiszám*la*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 15)

lakóha*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

jórava*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 15)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 15)

vaj*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

daba*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

sike*res*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

restel*lő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

lő*tér*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 15)

térbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

kari*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

mazur*ka *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 15)

ka*nyar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 15)

nyarga*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

lás*sa!*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 15)

sa*ru*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 16)

ru*mos*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 16)

mosto*ha*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 16)

ha*mis*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 16)

miskol*ci*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 16)

ciroksep*rű*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 16)

rügyez*nek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 16)

nektárí*zű*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 16)

zűrök*kel*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 16)

kel*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 16)

ta*laj*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 16)

lajtor*ja *


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 16)

javas*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 16)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 16)

Nata*sa*


----------



## vhm (2017 Március 16)

sa*lak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 16)

lakmáro*zó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 16)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 16)

napi*lap *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 16)

lappan*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 16)

góti*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 16)

ka*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 16)

csataha*jó *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 16)

jóba*rát*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 17)

Rát*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 17)

katakliz*ma *


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 17)

mahol*nap*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 17)

napfordu*ló*


----------



## Benobubu (2017 Március 17)

ló*láb*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 17)

lábbe*li*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 17)

lige*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

liba*máj*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 17)

májtalaní*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

tó*csa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 17)

csapong*hat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

hat*van*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 17)

van*dál*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 17)

dáli*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

ala*pos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 17)

pos*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

ta*rol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 17)

rol*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 17)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 17)

aka*rat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 17)

rat*tan
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 17)

tankerüle*ti*


----------



## Benobubu (2017 Március 17)

Ti*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 17)

borrava*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 17)

ló*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 17)

góti*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 18)

kasza*kő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 18)

kősze*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 18)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 18)

tava*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 18)

szigetel*ne*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 18)

neandervöl*gyi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 18)

gyi*lok*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 18)

lok*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 18)

ni*csak*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 18)

csak*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 18)

raké*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 18)

tanya*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 18)

si*ma*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 18)

masi*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 18)

napo*zó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 18)

zóná*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 18)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 18)

mi*kor*


----------



## vhm (2017 Március 18)

kor*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 18)

sóhiva*tal *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 18)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 19)

mikor*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 19)

ravasz*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 19)

dinoszau*rusz*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 19)

ruszti*kus *


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

kushad


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 19)

had*test*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 19)

test*őr *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

őrangya*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 19)

la*pát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

pátriár*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 19)

kakaóskif*li*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 19)

lili*om*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 19)

omladoz*hat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 19)

hat*van*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 19)

vandá*lok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 19)

lok*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 19)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

veze*tő*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 19)

tőketarta*lék *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 19)

lék*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 19)

Szatmárnéme*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

Ti*sza*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 19)

sza*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

bó*ja*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 19)

ja*pán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 19)

pán*síp*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 20)

síp*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 20)

szókira*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 20)

kókusz*tej*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 20)

tej*föl*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 20)

föl*des*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 20)

desz*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 20)

ka*par*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 20)

parme*zán*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 20)

Zán*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 20)

Kati*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 20)

ka*var*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 20)

var*rás *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 20)

rás*poly /pol/*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 20)

polgá*ri*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 20)

ria*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 20)

dózseivadé*kok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 20)

koktélpar*ti*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 20)

tivor*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 20)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 20)

láb*fej*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 21)

fejkvó*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 21)

ta*pír*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 21)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 21)

kor*hű*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

hűbé*ri *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 21)

rivá*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

lista*ár *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 21)

ár*víz*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 21)

vízá*gyú *


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 21)

gyúródesz*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

ka*cér*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 21)

cérná*zó*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 21)

zónai*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 21)

dő*re*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 21)

repü*lő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

lőporsza*ru*


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 21)

ruhaszárí*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

tóme*der*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 21)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

tő*zeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 21)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

gos*pel* (zene)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 21)

pellen*gér*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 21)

gérvá*gó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

gó*lem*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

lemberdzsek*zseb *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

zsebtü*kör*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

kör*ív*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 21)

ívlám*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

paralelogram*ma *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 21)

mamali*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 21)

galamblel*kű *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 22)

küszöb*re*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 22)

rebel*lis*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 22)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 22)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 22)

Ti*sza*


----------



## Malyi Erzsebet (2017 Március 22)

szabó


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 22)

bó*ra*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 22)

raké*ta *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 22)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 22)

talá*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 22)

ló*rum*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 22)

rum*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 22)

kaba*la*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 22)

lakodal*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 22)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 22)

da*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 22)

ragadtat*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 22)

vako*lat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 22)

lat*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 22)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 23)

mi*re*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 23)

re*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 23)

gere*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 23)

ben*nem*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 23)

nem*zet*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 24)

Zet*kin /*Klara/


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 24)

kintor*na*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 24)

nava*jo*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 24)

ho*mok (navahó) *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 24)

mok*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 24)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 24)

var*rat*


----------



## Bündi2 (2017 Március 24)

rat*tan*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 24)

tan*tusz*


----------



## Bündi2 (2017 Március 24)

tusz*kol*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

kol*hoz *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 24)

hozzászó*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

lássa*tok*!


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 24)

tok*hal*


----------



## Bündi2 (2017 Március 24)

hal*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 24)

lósós*ka*


----------



## Bündi2 (2017 Március 24)

ka*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 24)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## Bündi2 (2017 Március 24)

tor*ma*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Március 24)

ma*szek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 24)

szek*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 24)

tor*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 24)

zsané*ros*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 25)

roska*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 25)

taglét*szám*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 25)

számszeríja*mat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 25)

matró*zok*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 25)

zoknitar*tó *


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 25)

tódíta*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 25)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 25)

tó*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 25)

gatyáso*dik*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 25)

dik*tál*


----------



## vhm (2017 Március 25)

tál*ca*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 25)

canada*hun*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 25)

hungariku*mok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 25)

mok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 25)

ka*bát*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

bátrab*bak*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

baktas*son*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

sonkabőr*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 25)

keményto*jás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

jás*pis*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 25)

pisláko*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 25)

ló*den*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 26)

dentá*lis*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

lis*tám*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 26)

tám*fal*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 26)

fallab*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 26)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

ma*kacs*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 26)

kacs*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 26)

kacará*szik*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

szik*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 26)

ragaszkod*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

csak*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

Gás*pár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

pár*nás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

náspángo*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

ton*fa*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 26)

fara*kás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

kastély*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 26)

barát*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

nő*vér*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 26)

vér*cse *


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 26)

cselekvőké*pes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 26)

pes*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 26)

kapuc*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 26)

niko*tin*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 26)

tinta*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

halfaj*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 26)

tali*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

gali*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 26)

baba*arc*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 26)

arcápo*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 26)

útsza*kasz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 26)

kaszkadőr*nek*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 26)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 27)

lóg*ni*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 27)

ta*lán*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

láncol*va*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

vaníli*a*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 27)

arasz*nyi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

nyi*tol*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

tolcsva*i*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 27)

idil*li*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

lici*tál*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 27)

tálto*sok*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

soksze*mű*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 27)

művész*nő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 27)

nőszi*rom *


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

rombolók*kal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 27)

kalló*dik*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

diktá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 27)

torreá*dor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 27)

dor*kó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

kócsagfor*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 27)

gólyafé*szek *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 27)

szek*tor*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 27)

tor*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 27)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

rókacsap*da*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 27)

da*ra *


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

racionalis*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 27)

tata*mi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 27)

micso*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 27)

dadais*ta *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 27)

tapin*tat*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 28)

tat*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 28)

randevú*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 28)

mi*re*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 28)

reme*kel*


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 28)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 28)

bó*ja*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

jacuz*zi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 28)

Zi*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

taná*csi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 28)

csinál*ná*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 28)

nála*tok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

tok*kal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

kalkuláci*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 28)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 28)

tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 28)

lan*kás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

kás*tu*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

tulaj*don*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

don*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 28)

gabalyo*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

dóze*rol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

rol*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

ve*vő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

vőfélye*ket*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

ketrec*be*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

bete*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 28)

szige*tel*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 28)

tel*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 29)

kedven*ce*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 29)

Cecíli*a*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 29)

a*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 29)

nyal*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 29)

sivecste írta:


> a*nya*


nyava*lya (lya=ja)*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 29)

javas*lat*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 29)

lát*szó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 29)

szófoga*dó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 29)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 29)

rő*zse *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 29)

zse*lé*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Március 29)

lé*zeng*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Március 29)

zeng*ték*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 29)

tékvan*dó *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 30)

doro*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

gi*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 30)

tár*tam*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 30)

Tam*kó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 30)

kótya*gos*


----------



## nanan (2017 Március 30)

gos*pel *


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 30)

pellengér*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

reformá*tus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 30)

tus*kó*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 30)

kó*ró *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

ró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 30)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

bólo*gat*


----------



## sancza (2017 Március 30)

gatterfű*rész*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

részle*tes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 30)

tes*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 30)

tessé*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 31)

kellet*len*


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 31)

len*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 31)

ge*be*


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

berúg


----------



## Lilaakac07 (2017 Március 31)

rugdalód*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Március 31)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 31)

lepke*súly *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 31)

súlya*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 31)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 31)

kavicsszi*get*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

gettómillio*mos*


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 31)

mosdófül*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Március 31)

pár*na *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

nacionaliz*mus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Március 31)

mus*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 31)

tár*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

latri*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Március 31)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Március 31)

lényegte*len*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 1)

len*mag *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 1)

magfúzi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 1)

ó*lom*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 1)

lom*bok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 1)

bok*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

rokkantko*csi *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 1)

csipet*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

kereszta*nya *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 1)

nya*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

nyakig*láb *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 1)

láb*nyom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

nyomta*tás *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 1)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 1)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 1)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 1)

galago*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 1)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

lóver*seny*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 1)

senyve*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 1)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 1)

rebel*lis*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 2)

Lisz*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 2)

kara*ván*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 2)

ván*dor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 2)

Dor*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 2)

kaba*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 2)

ré*pa*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 2)

parabo*la*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 2)

latolgat*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 2)

napo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 2)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 2)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 2)

kine*vet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 2)

vetkőz*tet*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 2)

tetvetle*nít*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 2)

nitro*gén*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 2)

gén*bank*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

bankautoma*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 3)

talá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

lóido*már*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 3)

már*is*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

Ris*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 3)

ka*pocs*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 3)

pocskondi*áz*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 3)

áz*tat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 3)

Tatja*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 3)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 4)

galacsi*nok*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 4)

(Chopin) noktürn*je [*szerenádhoz hasonló, lírai zenemű]


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

Jere*ván*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 4)

vándorol*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

nazarénu*sok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

sokko*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

kólásü*veg *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 4)

végte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

lencsefőze*lék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

rózsabim*bó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

taposóma*lom *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 4)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 5)

kalapgu*mi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 5)

mió*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 5)

matemati*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 5)

ka*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 5)

lappan*gó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 5)

góle*mek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 5)

Meklenbur*gi*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 5)

gigá*szi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 5)

szitok*szó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 5)

szó*tár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 5)

tár*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 5)

tapin*tat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 5)

Tatja*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 5)

Tatjá*na 
*
navigáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 5)

óra*rend*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 5)

rendszámtáb*la *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 5)

_Puskin: Anyegin - Tatjana_
la*kás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 5)

kastély*park / *_nekem nincs bajom a Tatjanával sem, de mivel egyszerre írtuk, írtam egy újat alatta._


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 5)

park*őr*


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Április 5)

őrmester


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 5)

természe*tes *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 6)

tespe*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 6)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 6)

lő*szer*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 6)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 6)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 6)

táská*im*


----------



## bepa789 (2017 Április 6)

im*hol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 6)

hol*mi*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 6)

micisap*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 6)

katama*rán*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 6)

ráncol*ja*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

javasol*ta *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 6)

ta*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

nyakig*láb *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 6)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

liba*sor *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 6)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 6)

cece*légy*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

légypa*pír *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 6)

Pir*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

gamegame írta:


> pirka*dat*


Te tudod folytatni?


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 6)

kopo*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 6)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 7)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 7)

bátra*ké*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

kérelme*zi*


----------



## szaboimi (2017 Április 7)

zi*zeg*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 7)

Gostinica*i *(orosz város)


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 7)

idegbe*teg*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

tegna*pi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 7)

pió*ca*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 7)

Californi*a*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 7)

akácvi*rág*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 7)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 7)

lószer*szám*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 7)

számkivetettségé*ben*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 7)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 7)

Gesta*po *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 7)

politi*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 7)

kapu*alj *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 7)

aljzatkiegyenlí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 7)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 7)

rúgá*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 8)

sokkol*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 8)

takaré*kon*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 8)

Konti*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 8)

ki*vi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 8)

vitor*la*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 8)

postahiva*tal*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 8)

tal*mi *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 8)

miká*dó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 8)

Dó*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 8)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 8)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 8)

rágó*fog*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 8)

Éva néni52 írta:


> lótuszvi*rág*


rágcsá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 8)

lókö*tő*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 8)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 8)

toktermé*se*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 8)

segély*hely*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 8)

helykö*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 8)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 8)

tar*ka*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 8)

kana*pé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 8)

péti*só*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 8)

só*her*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 9)

her*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 9)

bará*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 9)

tirá*da*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 9)

dara*bol*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 9)

boldo*gan*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 9)

gan*gos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 9)

gospe*lek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 9)

lek*tűr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

tür*be*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 9)

becsülete*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

senkihá*zi*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Április 9)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

tartal*mas*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Április 9)

maska*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 9)

rava*tal*


----------



## bepa789 (2017 Április 9)

tal*kum*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

Kum*rán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 9)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

ta*kar*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 9)

kardo*zó *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 9)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 9)

Navar*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 9)

ra*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

dar*vak*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 9)

vaktöl*tény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 9)

tényfeltá*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 10)

rókao*dú*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 10)

dú*vad*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 10)

vadka*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 10)

csa*pat*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 10)

patrónu*sa*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 10)

salátae*cet*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 10)

cetha*lak*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 10)

lakta*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 10)

nya*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 10)

nyalá*bol*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 10)

bol*ha*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 10)

hatá*ros*


----------



## Berci21 (2017 Április 10)

ros*tál*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 10)

tál*tos *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 10)

Toszká*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 10)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 10)

beteg*ség*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 11)

Csilla54 írta:


> naposcsi*be*


betegsé*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

geren*da*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

daruma*dár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

dárda*hegy *


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

hegytető*re*


----------



## Berci21 (2017 Április 11)

Rebe*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

kala*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 11)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 11)

hadbí*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 11)

ró*na*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 11)

Napóle*on*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 11)

on*dó*


----------



## Berci21 (2017 Április 11)

dó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 11)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## Berci21 (2017 Április 11)

gás*pár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

pár*baj*


----------



## Berci21 (2017 Április 11)

baj*társ*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

társkere*ső *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

ső*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

reveren*da *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

da*tál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

tál*ca*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

cafa*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

tok*hal *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

hal*kan*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

kan*csó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

csóna*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

kosborfé*lék *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 11)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

róka*lyuk *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

lyuktágí*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

garan*tál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

tálto*son *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

son*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

kaland*park *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

parkerdő*ben*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

ben*dő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

nek*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

társada*lom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

lom*ha *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

hatal*mas*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

maska*ra *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

dió*fa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

falube*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

liba*sor *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

soralko*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

táskarádi*ó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

óra*rend*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

rendszergaz*da *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

kato*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

na*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 11)

pos*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 11)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 12)

mű*sor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 12)

sor*tűz*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

tűzol*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 12)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

tized*rész *


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 12)

részvé*tel*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 12)

tel*ve*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

veze*kel *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 12)

kel*lék*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 12)

Szat*már*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

már*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 12)

kavi*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 12)

árlis*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 12)

ta*tár*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

társada*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 12)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 12)

bicik*li*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 12)

libikó*ka *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

kavicsbá*nya *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 12)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

ló*szőr *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 12)

szőrmebun*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

darabá*ru *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 13)

ru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 13)

hala*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 13)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## kowwi (2017 Április 13)

*Zsa*lukő


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 13)

kőtömb*je*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 13)

jegese*dő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 13)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 13)

rőfösár*u*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 13)

ru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 13)

hanyat*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 13)

lódítot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 13)

tamago*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 13)

csi*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 14)

Gaga*rin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 14)

ringa*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 14)

titokminisz*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 14)

természe*tes*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 14)

tessé*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 14)

keltege*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 14)

tőzeg*láp*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 14)

lápvidé*ken *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 14)

kenta*ur*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 14)

ur*na *


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 14)

narancs*lé*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 14)

lé*lek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 14)

lek*vár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 14)

várá*rok*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 15)

rok*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 15)

lí*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 15)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 15)

ripor*ter*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 15)

termoszbe*tét*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 15)

tét*len*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 15)

len*ge *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 15)

gerincte*len*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 15)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 15)

szon*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 15)

dadais*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 16)

tava*szi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 16)

szi*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 16)

társaságbe*li *


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Április 16)

lige*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 16)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 16)

mértékle*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 16)

tessé*kel *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 16)

kellemet*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 16)

len*ge*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 16)

geren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 16)

da*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 16)

radarfigye*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 16)

lő*tér*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

térburko*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

latri*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

terminá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

tortú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 17)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

sa*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

rubeo*la*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

la*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 17)

dózerol*ná*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

ná*la*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

lato*ló*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

lóvaka*ró*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 17)

ró*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

navigá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

tor*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

tanár*nő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

ba*nán*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

nándorfehérvá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

riad*tan*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

tangóharmoni*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

kaka*du*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

du*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

da*rab*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 17)

rab*bi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 17)

bifoká*lis*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 17)

lis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 17)

takaré*kos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

kosszarvú*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 17)

raké*tát*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 18)

Tát*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 18)

rakodás*kor*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 18)

kor*hű*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

hű*bér*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 18)

bérment*ve*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 18)

vetí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 18)

tőke*hús*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

húsdará*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 18)

lóbá*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

ló*hús*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 18)

hús*vét*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 18)

vét*len*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Április 18)

len*ge *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

gere*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 18)

Benja*min*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

mintapél*da*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

matemati*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

karamel*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

lássá*tok*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

falu*si*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

si*kál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 18)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

ta*tu*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

zsa*bó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

bó*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 18)

lépés*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 18)

ben*ned*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 19)

ned*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 19)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 19)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 19)

Zó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 19)

rakod*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

Nini*vét*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 19)

vét*kes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 19)

keskeny*re*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 19)

reme*kel*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

kelle*mes*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 19)

mesterfo*kon*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 19)

konkurenci*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 19)

arame*us*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 19)

usz*kár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

kártya*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

lappan*gó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

Gó*bi* (sivatag)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 19)

bifoká*lis*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

ta*tár*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

tár*sas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

sasfió*ka*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

kamás*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 19)

li*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

babaru*ha*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 19)

ha*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 19)

harangvi*rág*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 19)

rág*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 20)

Ni*ke*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 20)

ke*fe*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

feles*leg*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 20)

legvég*ső *


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 20)

ső*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

repe*dő*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 20)

dőzsölné*nek*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 20)

nektár*ja*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 20)

Jáno*sé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 20)

sé*tál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

tál*ka*


----------



## Libusch (2017 Április 20)

kaba*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

la*kat*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 20)

katta*nás*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 20)

nás*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 20)

fala*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

napi*jegy*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 20)

jegyzet*tömb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

tömb*ház*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

házte*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 20)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

ceru*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 20)

Zalaeger*szeg *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

szeg*fű*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 20)

fűszertar*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

tó*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 20)

dé*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 20)

zsa*bó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 21)

bó*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 21)

léleg*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 21)

zörejhangok*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 21)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 21)

Gás*pár*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 21)

pártoso*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 21)

Dó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 21)

ravio*li*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 21)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 21)

más*sal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 21)

sal*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 21)

sa*lak*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 21)

lakha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 21)

tó*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 21)

Ga*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 21)

bizal*mas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 21)

mas*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 21)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 21)

ló*den*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 21)

Den*ver*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

vergő*dik*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 22)

dikta*fon*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 22)

fon*tot*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 22)

Totten*ham* (Hotspur FC)


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 22)

hambur*ger*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 22)

germicid*del*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 22)

del*fin*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 22)

fintorgá*sa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

sala*kot*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 22)

kotko*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 22)

dara*bol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

bol*dog*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 22)

dog*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

ma*gyar*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 22)

gyar*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

makulát*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 22)

lan*tán*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 22)

tántor*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

gólyatá*bor *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

bor*szesz*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

szeszfoko*ló *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

rú*gás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

Gás*pár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 22)

Pári*zsi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 22)

zsi*ger*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 23)

Ger*gő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 23)

göbösö*dő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

dő*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 23)

lő*szer*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

szerze*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 23)

testiség*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

reme*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Április 23)

gő*gös*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 23)

Gös*ser /sör/*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 23)

serfő*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 23)

zö*rög*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 23)

rög*bi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 23)

bicik*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 23)

liba*toll *


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 23)

toll*szár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 23)

szár*csa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

csa*var*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 23)

var*kocs*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

kocs*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 23)

marinál*tam*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 23)

tambu*rin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 23)

rin*gat*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 23)

gát*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 23)

lószer*szám*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 23)

szám*jegy*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 24)

jegykeze*lő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 24)

lő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 24)

repeszda*rab*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 24)

rablópecse*nye*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 24)

nyereményjá*ték*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 24)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 24)

Dóráid*dal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

dal*lam*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

lampi*on*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 24)

on*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

dóze*rol*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 24)

rol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

Nive*a*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 24)

analógi*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

akár*mi*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 24)

miseru*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

hara*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

pó*ker*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

ker*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

tek*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

nő*sül*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 24)

sül*tek*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 24)

tek*nős*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

nős*tény*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

tény*leg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

leggyakrab*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

ban*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 24)

kókusz*tej*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 24)

tejso*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 25)

dobo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 25)

gólya*hír*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 25)

hírha*rang*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 25)

rang*kór*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Április 25)

kór*tan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 25)

tanü*gyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 25)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 25)

mester*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 25)

műtrá*gya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 25)

gyako*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 25)

rioga*tás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 25)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 25)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 26)

Mari*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 26)

ka*rám*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 26)

rám*pa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 26)

pará*hol*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2017 Április 26)

holnapu*tán*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 26)

tánco*ló*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2017 Április 26)

lóug*rás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 26)

ráspolyoz*za*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 26)

zavarkel*tő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 27)

tőrőlmetszet*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

Ten*kes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 27)

kes*keny*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 27)

ken*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 27)

vete*rán*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 27)

ráncol*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

takarópony*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 27)

való*di*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 27)

di*vat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 27)

vat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

taka*ros*


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

roska*tag*


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

tagorszá*gi *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 27)

gitároz*ni*


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 28)

gu*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 28)

javas*lat*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 28)

latro*kat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

kat*tan*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 28)

tan*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 28)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 28)

lópat*kó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

kô*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 28)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 28)

taro*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

lóga*tó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 28)

tó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

raké*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Április 28)

taná*rok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 28)

rokkantko*csi *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

csikor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 28)

góti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 28)

kapu*kulcs*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 28)

kulcscso*mó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 29)

Móric*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 29)

kalácsa*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 29)

i*kon*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 29)

konferenci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 29)

arany*ér*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 29)

Érpata*ki*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 29)

kilin*csel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 29)

cselveté*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 29)

se*bes*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 29)

besti*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 29)

ala*pos*


----------



## kowwi (2017 Április 29)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 29)

taliz*mán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 29)

Mán*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 29)

fa*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 29)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 29)

csikó*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 30)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 30)

rava*tal*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 30)

tal*kum*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 30)

kumrá*ni

*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 30)

Ni*kon*


----------



## vhm (2017 Április 30)

konté*ner*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 30)

ner*cek*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 30)

cek*ker*


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 30)

ker*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 30)

tirami*su*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 30)

su*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 30)

nyi*las*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Április 30)

las*sú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 30)

sú*rol*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Április 30)

rol*ler*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 30)

lermonto*vi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Április 30)

vi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Április 30)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 1)

lókol*bász*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 1)

baszkurál*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 1)

ta*hó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 1)

hóci*pő*
.


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 1)

pőré*re*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 1)

repe*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 1)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Május 1)

nyava*lyás*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 1)

jás*pis *(féldrágakő)


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Május 1)

piskó*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 1)

ta*vasz*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Május 1)

vas*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 1)

kos*lat*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 1)

latri*na *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 2)

nadály*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 2)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 2)

tek*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 2)

nőimitá_*tor*_


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 2)

tor*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 2)

ta*pír*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 2)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## Süni28 (2017 Május 2)

kor*bács*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 2)

Bácsal*más*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 2)

más*nap*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 2)

naprafor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 2)

gólyá*mé*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 2)

mé*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 2)

ter*mosz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 2)

moszki*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 3)

toko*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 3)

zó*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 3)

Nabukadono*zor *


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 3)

Zor*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 3)

ba*rát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 3)

Rát*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 3)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 3)

ár*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 4)

vízmin*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 4)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

ka*csa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 4)

csa*pat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 4)

pat*ron*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 4)

ron*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 4)

Tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 4)

ragado*zók*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

zok*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 4)

ni*csak*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 4)

csak*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

radí*roz*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 4)

roz*már*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 4)

márgabá*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 4)

nyava*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 5)

já*de*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 5)

derékhajlí*tás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 5)

Tasmáni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 5)

a*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 5)

lap*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 5)

radiá*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 5)

tor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 6)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 6)

torná*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 6)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 6)

zsela*tin*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 6)

tinta*folt*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 6)

foltmin*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 6)

Tala*bér*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 6)

bér*let*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 6)

let*tem*


----------



## szederzsuzsi (2017 Május 6)

*tem*plom


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 6)

Csilla54 írta:


> let*tem*


Tem-pe-fő-*i
*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 6)

/ jó a templom is, plom-ba, vagy plom-bá-*i,* és akkor összeér a két ág 

ipa*ri*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 6)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 6)

fénycsap*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 6)

daga*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 6)

Dó*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 6)

rajongó*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 6)

javí*tás*


----------



## vhm (2017 Május 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 6)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 6)

lapszok*nya *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 6)

nya*kas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 6)

kas*pó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 6)

pó*ker*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 7)

kerge*tő*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 7)

török*méz*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 7)

mézcsu*por *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 7)

porhüvely*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 7)

reme*gő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 7)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 7)

sen*ki*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 7)

ki*csi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 7)

csicse*reg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 7)

regge*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 7)

Lipótvá*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 7)

ros*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2017 Május 7)

tanya*si*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 7)

sikoltoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 7)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 8)

kilá*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 8)

tó*ga*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

gabo*na*


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 8)

narancso*san*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 8)

Santung*ból*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 8)

bol*ha*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

havon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 8)

tava*szi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 8)

szi*tál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

tál*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 9)

csaloga*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 9)

tó*ga*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 9)

garázska*pu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 9)

pu*ha*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 9)

ha*mar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 9)

mar*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 9)

ha*sas*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 9)

sas*tól*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 9)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 9)

vajtar*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 9)

tó*csa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 9)

csapo*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 9)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 10)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 10)

lóug*rás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 10)

ráspolyoz*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 10)

za*mat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 10)

mat*rac*


----------



## vhm (2017 Május 10)

rac*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 10)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 11)

lapka*sajt *


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 11)

sajt*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 11)

porfé*szek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 11)

amő*ba*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

Éva néni, ba-val kellett volna

ba*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 11)

karaj*csont*


----------



## nanan (2017 Május 11)

csont*fog *


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 11)

foglal*tan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 11)

tanó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 11)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 11)

taná*ri*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

rivá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 12)

lista*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 12)

ár*va*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

valaho*vá*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 12)

várat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 12)

nul*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 12)

lakás*ba*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

babá*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 12)

ja*pán*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 12)

pán*tok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 12)

tok*ját*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 12)

játszó*tér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 12)

térbe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 12)

li*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 12)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 13)

komman*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 13)

Dó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 13)

rakod*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 13)

niko*tin*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 13)

tin*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 13)

ta*kar*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 13)

karó*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 13)

rabichá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 13)

ló*gós*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 13)

goshu*a *(sajt)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 13)

aka*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 13)

rat*tan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 13)

tan*ügy*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 13)

ügyveze*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 13)

tőke*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 13)

hallo*más*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 13)

más*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 14)

kor*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 14)

helyosz*tó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 14)

to*ken*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 14)

ken*der*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 14)

der*med*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 14)

med*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 14)

verem*be*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 14)

beremen*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 14)

di*vat*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 14)

vattapa*macs*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 14)

macska*kő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 14)

kő*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 14)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 14)

Tó*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 14)

Nive*a*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 14)

a*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 15)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 15)

domi*na*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 15)

na*gyon*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 15)

gyóntató*szék*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 15)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 15)

lóug*rás*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 15)

Rás*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 15)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 15)

tarantu*la*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 15)

la*za*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 15)

zarándo*kol*


----------



## vhm (2017 Május 15)

kol*hoz*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 15)

hoz*zá*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

zá*ró*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 16)

to*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 16)

valu*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 16)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

Tát*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 16)

lóe*rő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

rő*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

zsela*tin*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 16)

tin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

tanulé*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

kony*ha*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 16)

hazugságö*zön*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

zöngét*len *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

len*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

geril*la *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

la*pos*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

postames*ter *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

ter*mál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 16)

mál*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 16)

hatodran*gú*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 16)

gúnyol*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 17)

navigá*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 17)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 17)

ma*i*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 17)

idevá*gó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 17)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 17)

bé*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 17)

kere*vet*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 17)

vetkőző*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 17)

szám*sor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 17)

sorha*jó*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Május 17)

jórava*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 17)

lókö*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 17)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 17)

tás*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 17)

ka*sza*


----------



## vhm (2017 Május 17)

szabadu*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 17)

lókö*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 17)

tőosztá*sos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 18)

sós*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 18)

katama*rán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 18)

ránga*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 18)

tódul*tak*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 18)

taknyo*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 18)

san*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 18)

Da*kar*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 18)

kar*társ*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 18)

társbér*lő*


----------



## sancza (2017 Május 18)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 18)

ver*het*


----------



## sancza (2017 Május 18)

hétal*vó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 18)

vo*kál*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Május 18)

Kál*mán*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 18)

mániá*kus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 18)

kus*had*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 18)

had*táp*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 19)

tápszergyá*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 19)

ros*ál*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 19)

sálkö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 19)

tő*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 19)

ke*ver*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 19)

verdefé*nyes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 19)

nyes*tek *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 19)

tek*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 19)

nő*nek*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 19)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 19)

lóg*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 19)

való*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 19)

di*vat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 19)

vat*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 19)

tapo*só*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 19)

sóte*lep*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 19)

lep*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 19)

kele*pel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 20)

pellér*di*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 20)

diótö*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 20)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 20)

dózi*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 20)

sok*szög*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Május 20)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 20)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Május 20)

Ny/e/ékládhá*za*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 20)

zavaro*san*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Május 20)

san*da */gyanú/


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 20)

daba*si*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 20)

si*vár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 20)

várka*pu*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 20)

puri*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 20)

tánco*ló*


----------



## vhm (2017 Május 20)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 20)

sárke*fe*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 20)

fe*les*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 21)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 21)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 21)

reces*szív*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 21)

szívdobo*gás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 21)

Gás*pár *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 21)

párhuza*mos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 21)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 21)

habi*tus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 21)

tus*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 21)

kó*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 21)

rosto*kol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 21)

kol*hoz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 21)

hozzájárul*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 21)

napal*mot*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

mot*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 22)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

tila*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 22)

lom*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

pos*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 22)

ta*nár*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 22)

nárci*szok*(nár nincs más)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 22)

szokta*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 22)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 22)

kabalaállat*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 22)

ka*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 23)

parit*tya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 23)

ta*pír*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 23)

piros*lik*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 23)

liktári*om

http://liktariom.szojelentese.com/*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 23)

omlado*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 23)

zónai*dő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 23)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 23)

nek*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 24)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 24)

kara*te*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 24)

te*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 24)

velőscsont*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 24)

talló*zók*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 24)

zok*ni*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 24)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 24)

ragasztósza*lag *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 24)

lagyma*tag*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 24)

taglej*tés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 24)

tész*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 24)

tapo*gat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 24)

gat*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 25)

természe*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 25)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 25)

mér*leg*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 25)

legszeb*bet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 25)

Bet*ti*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 25)

Tiha*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 25)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 25)

módosíta*ni*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 25)

niko*tin*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 25)

tin*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 25)

taviró*zsák*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 25)

zsákvarró*tű*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 25)

tűnő*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 25)

Dömö*tör *_/írhattam volna, hogy dőre, de az már többször szerepelt/_


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 25)

tör*pe*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 25)

perece*ket*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 25)

ketrec*be*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 25)

be*szél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 26)

szélerő*mű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 26)

műve*se*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 26)

sehonna*i*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 26)

idejé*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 26)

benzin*ár*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 26)

árvalány*haj*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 26)

hajgu*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 26)

mi*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 26)

korta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 27)

lan*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 27)

ka*lap*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 27)

lapszabá*szat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 27)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 27)

ri*deg*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

degresszi*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 27)

Ópuszta*szer*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

szerko*csi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

csinosít*ja*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

janu*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 27)

árvács*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 27)

ka*pu*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 27)

pu*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 28)

liba*toll*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 28)

tollszá*rat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 28)

rat*tan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 28)

tan*anyag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 28)

nyag*gat*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 28)

gátfu*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 28)

garanci*ás*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 28)

ás*pis*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 28)

Pis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 28)

Taormi*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 28)

Natáli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 29)

au*tó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

Tóri*um*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 29)

umbul*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 29)

dako*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 29)

talál*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 29)

kamás*li*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 29)

liba*máj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 29)

máj*krém*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 29)

krémtú*ró*


----------



## sancza (2017 Május 29)

rózsatő


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 29)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 29)

ruta*fa*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 29)

fabá*bu*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

bu*li*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 29)

literá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 29)

tor*ma*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

magya*ros*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 29)

roskad*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

nikotinhi*ány*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 29)

any*ja*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

java*rész*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Május 29)

rész*let*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

lét*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 29)

radi*ál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 29)

ál*lam*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 29)

lamba*da*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 29)

dali*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 29)

anagram*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 29)

ma*kacs*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 30)

kacs*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 30)

ka*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 30)

csava*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 30)

rózsabim*bó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 30)

bóv*li*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 30)

Li*pót*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 30)

pótke*rék*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 30)

rék*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 30)

liba*top*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Május 30)

topán*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 30)

Csapó Katalin írta:


> topán*ka*


li - ba - top 
a topánka: to - pán - ka


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 30)

Topka*pi* (szeráj)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 30)

pi*ros*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Május 30)

rosto*kat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 30)

katto*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 31)

gorom*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Május 31)

baromdok*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 31)

tor*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 31)

napo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 31)

zó*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 31)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 31)

bejáró*nő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 31)

nő*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 31)

napsu*gár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 31)

gár*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Május 31)

dalo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Május 31)

lóte*tű*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Május 31)

tűszú*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 1)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 1)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 1)

nazá*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 1)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 1)

tő*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 1)

ke*szeg*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 1)

szegfű*szeg*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 1)

szeglet*kő*


----------



## smspe (2017 Június 1)

kőszik*la*


----------



## sancza (2017 Június 1)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 1)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 1)

habi*tus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 1)

tus*sal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 1)

sal*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 2)

salá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 2)

Tamá*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 2)

sira*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 2)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 2)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 2)

Ri*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 2)

ta*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 2)

via*dal*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 2)

dalla*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 2)

mosto*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 2)

ha*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 3)

vashor*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 3)

racionalis*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 3)

tava*lyi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 3)

Jila*va* (község Ilfov megyében, Romániában)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 3)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 3)

óriáske*rék*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 3)

rék*li*


----------



## vhm (2017 Június 3)

li*ba*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 3)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 3)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 3)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 3)

taposóma*lom *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 3)

lom*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 3)

pos*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 3)

táskavarró*gép*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 3)

gépipa*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 4)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 4)

lóti-fu*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 4)

nyavaly*gók*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 4)

/se gók, se gok kezdő szótaggal nem kezdődik magyar szó

nya*fog*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 4)

fogápo*lás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 4)

lás*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 4)

saláta*bár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 4)

bár*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 4)

karalá*bé*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 4)

bébié*tel*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 4)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 4)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 4)

sen*ki*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 4)

kimo*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 5)

nó*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 5)

Ta*más*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

máskép*pen*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 5)

penge*tős*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

tősgyöke*res *


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 5)

respektálan*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

Dó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 5)

radarállo*más*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 5)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

zólyo*mi *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 5)

mi*ért*?


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

érthetet*len*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 5)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

szon*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 5)

daga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 5)

dohányzóasz*tal*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 5)

tal*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 5)

mimó*za*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 5)

za*fír*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 5)

fir*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 5)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 5)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

lóte*tű*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 5)

tűszú*rás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

ráspolyoz*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 6)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 6)

terve*ző*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 6)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 6)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

tósze*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 6)

Gizel*la*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 6)

lapoz*hat*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 6)

hatványkite*vő *


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

vőfélye*sen*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 6)

sen*ki*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

ki*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 6)

csí*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 6)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 6)

langalé*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 6)

takar*gat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 6)

gat*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 7)

terve*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 7)

zö*rög*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 7)

röghegység*ben *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 7)

Ben*de*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 7)

dene*vér*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 7)

vérnő*sző* barom


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 7)

sző*nyeg*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 7)

nyeg*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 7)

lepe*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 8)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 8)

re*meg*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 8)

meggár*gyul*


----------



## nanan (2017 Június 8)

gyulla*dás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 8)

nanan írta:


> gyulla*dás *


Nincs olyan magyar szó, ami dás- sal vagy das-sal kezdődne.


----------



## nanan (2017 Június 8)

Ok, akkor:
gyul*lad 

(*de, lehet gyulladásos is )
(sőt, ez még jobb is, remélem )

Szóval: gyulladá*sos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 8)

sós*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 8)

ka*fír*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 8)

fir*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 8)

Tát*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 8)

Raka*maz*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 8)

maz*lag *


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 8)

lag*zi *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 9)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 9)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 9)

lópat*kó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 9)

kópi*ca*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 9)

cafatok*ra *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 9)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

térlátá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 9)

salét*rom*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

rombo*id*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 10)

iddogá*ló *(úgy mint: iszogató)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 10)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 10)

ló*tusz*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 10)

tuszmá*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 10)

kolla*gén*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 10)

génsebé*szet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 10)

szet*ter*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 10)

ter*vek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 11)

vek*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 11)

Ni*ke*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 11)

kelen*gye*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 11)

gye*rek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 11)

rekke*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 11)

női*es*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 11)

es*ket*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 11)

ket*tes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 11)

tes*tes*


----------



## vhm (2017 Június 11)

testü*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 11)

Let*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 12)

késlelte*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 12)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 12)

mérföld*kő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 12)

kőrenge*teg*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 12)

teg*nap*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 12)

napfür*dő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

dő*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 12)

lő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 12)

repeszgrá*nát*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

nát*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 12)

ha*za*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 12)

Za*la*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 13)

la*za*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 13)

rituevu írta:


> la*za*


zabostarisz*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 14)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 14)

kara*ván*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 14)

ván*kos*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 14)

kóstol*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 15)

naposcsi*be *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 15)

begóni*a*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 15)

Amazonas*ba*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 15)

bakancslis*ta*


----------



## Konrád György (2017 Június 15)

talá*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 15)

lat*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 15)

te*lek*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 15)

lektorál*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 15)

találko*zó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 15)

zónaid*ő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 16)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 16)

törvényho*zás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 16)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 16)

to*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 16)

kalucs*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 17)

Nini*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 17)

Veresegy*ház *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 17)

házmes*ter*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 17)

terrári*um*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 17)

umsz*ki*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 17)

ki*csi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 17)

csiri*bí* csiribá


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Június 17)

bí*bor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 17)

bor*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 18)

kőtö*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 18)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 18)

do*bó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 18)

bó*lé*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 18)

lépege*tő*


----------



## Tyukodi Hella (2017 Június 18)

Tőszó


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 18)

szó*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 18)

dalol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 18)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 18)

adóhivata*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 18)

li*get*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 18)

gettómillio*mos*


----------



## vhm (2017 Június 18)

mostaná*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 18)

ban*kár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 18)

kárto*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 18)

lássá*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 19)

tok*jó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 19)

_jová*lis*_


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 19)

lis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 19)

ta*pír*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 19)

Pir*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 19)

tó*ga*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 19)

gala*csin*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 19)

csinta*lan*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 19)

lan*kás*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 19)

Kás*rut*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 19)

ruti*nos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 20)

Nos*pa*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 20)

pago*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 20)

da*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 20)

rabi*ga*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 20)

garáz*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 20)

dalo*ló*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 20)

lópat*kó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 20)

kó*pé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 21)

Pé*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 21)

Ter*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 21)

kara*te*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 21)

terem*őr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 21)

őr*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 21)

helyisme*ret*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 21)

rettene*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 21)

tes*ti*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 21)

tiszavi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 21)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 21)

lószer*szám*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

számláló*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 22)

kara*te*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

tejeská*vé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 22)

vé*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 22)

na*pi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

pi*pacs*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 22)

pacs*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 22)

Ní*lus*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

lustálkod*hat*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 22)

hatvan*hét*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

hétfő*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 22)

igekö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 22)

tőhangvál*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 23)

tás*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 23)

ka*bát*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 23)

Bát*ka* (község Szlovákiában)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 23)

kalucs*ni*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 23)

Nigéri*a *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 23)

aranybá*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 23)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 23)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 23)

kó*rus*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 23)

rus*nya*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 23)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 23)

ka*por*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 23)

porci*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 23)

caci*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 24)

kivá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 24)

tűbefű*ző* .... ő=ö


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 24)

zö*rej*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 24)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 24)

mes*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 24)

termés*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 24)

kőzá*por*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 24)

por*tál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 24)

tál*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 24)

bandu*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 25)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 25)

tő*vel*-heggyel


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 25)

vellei*tás* Jelentése –>


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 25)

táska*zár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 25)

zár*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 25)

latri*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 25)

nad*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 25)

rágcsál*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 25)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 25)

postafi*ók*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 25)

okta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 25)

lando*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 25)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 26)

út*test*


----------



## tornando (2017 Június 26)

testépí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 26)

tőti*ke*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 26)

kelen*gye*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 26)

gyevibí*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 26)

ró*zsa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 26)

zsakett*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 26)

bengá*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 26)

lili*om*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 26)

omlado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 26)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 27)

ziman*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 27)

kóris*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 27)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 27)

lumbá*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 27)

Gô*bi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 27)

bito*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 27)

rol*ni *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 27)

ni*csak*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 27)

csakha*mar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 27)

marginá*lis*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 27)

Lispeszentador*ján*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 27)

Ján*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 27)

kimagas*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Június 27)

lóku*pec*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 28)

pec*kes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 28)

keskenyeb*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 28)

Ben*de*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Június 28)

dere*lye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 28)

jegesmed*ve*


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 28)

vezérü*rü*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 29)

rühel*lek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 29)

lek*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 29)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 29)

masza*tol*


----------



## Csakazértis! (2017 Június 29)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 29)

vajtar*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 29)

tógasze*rű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 29)

rü*hes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 29)

hessege*tett*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 29)

tett*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 30)

helykö*zi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Június 30)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 30)

kóris*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Június 30)

szivár*vány*


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 30)

vány*had
http://vanyhad.szojelentese.com/*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 30)

had*test*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Június 30)

test*vér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Június 30)

vér*mes*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 1)

meste*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 1)

rituá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 1)

lista*ár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 1)

árlis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 1)

tava*szi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 1)

szi*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 1)

ke*rek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 1)

rekla*mál*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 1)

málna*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 1)

tőke*súly*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 1)

súlykorlátozá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 1)

salét*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 2)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 2)

madárfé*szek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 2)

szekré*nyek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 2)

kenhe*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 2)

nyafo*gás*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Július 2)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

pár*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 2)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

postako*csi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 2)

csikor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

gólya*bál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 2)

bál*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 2)

napi*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 3)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 3)

Tala*bér *(Erzsébet)


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 3)

bértáb*la*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 3)

lado*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 3)

galam*bok*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 3)

bokré*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 4)

tava*szi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 4)

szigorú*an*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 4)

andalí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 4)

tó*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 4)

galandfé*reg*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 4)

regge*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 4)

li*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 4)

terpeszbe*tét*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 4)

tétlenked*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 4)

nek*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 4)

tár*sas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 5)

sas*szem*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 5)

szem*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 5)

le*csó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 5)

csóko*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 5)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 5)

ka*lap*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 5)

lapjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 6)

rasz*ta*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 6)

ta*lán*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 6)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 6)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Július 6)

hal*kan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 6)

kandal*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 7)

ló*bab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 7)

bab*zsák*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 7)

zsákmányol*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 7)

tagolat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 7)

langyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 8)

san*da*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 8)

Dáni*a*


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 8)

avoká*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 8)

Dózsá*ék*


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 8)

ék*szer*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 8)

szer*ves*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 8)

vespe*rás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 8)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 8)

zónai*dő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 8)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 8)

reze*da *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 8)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 8)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 9)

tor*kos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 9)

kosla*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 9)

ti*nó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 9)

nóta*szó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 9)

szó*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 10)

tag*díj*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 10)

díjkiosz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 10)

Tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 10)

ra*gu*


----------



## Konrád György (2017 Július 10)

gu*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 10)

ru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 10)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 10)

tava*szi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 10)

sziporká*zik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 10)

zikku*rat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 11)

rat*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 11)

tanó*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 11)

rakomá*nya*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 11)

nya*kas*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 11)

Kaskan*tyú*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 11)

tyúk*ól*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 11)

ólmos*bot*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 11)

bot*tal*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 12)

talponál*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

számtan


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

tan*szer*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

szertár


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 12)

na*pi*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

pizsama


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

mazso*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

La*ci*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

ci*tál*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

tálacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

gamegame írta:


> tálacs*ka*


tá-lacs-ka


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

katakomba


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

bará*tok*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

oktatás


----------



## vhm (2017 Július 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

Jouliette írta:


> kalács


tudsz szavat lács- első szótaggal?


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

vhm írta:


> tás*ka*


katakom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 12)

barango*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 12)

ló*tusz*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 13)

tuszko*ló*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 13)

gamegame írta:


> tudsz szavat lács- első szótaggal?


Bocsi! Figyelmetlen voltam. Mea culpa!


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 13)

lóhere


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 13)

repatri*ál*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 13)

áldozócsütörtök


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 13)

tök*mag*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 13)

mag*gi*


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 13)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 13)

találékony


----------



## laara (2017 Július 13)

konyhatün*dér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 13)

dérgom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 13)

babaruha


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 13)

haho*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 13)

ta*pír*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 14)

pír*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 14)

jacaran*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 14)

dara*bol*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 14)

bol*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 14)

ha*mar*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 14)

marha*hús*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 14)

húsvé*ti*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 14)

tivor*nya *


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 14)

nyalin*tás*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 14)

táska


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 14)

ka*par*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 14)

par*ti*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 14)

tivornya


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 14)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 14)

kertka*pu*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 14)

puri*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 15)

tanó*ra*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 15)

ragado*zó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 15)

Zó*la*


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 15)

lakatlan


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 15)

lan*dol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 15)

dol*lár*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 15)

lár*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 15)

vala*mi*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 15)

Mi*ki* (Miklós becézve)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 15)

kilenc*ven*


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 15)

vendégfoga*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 15)

dó*zer*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 15)

zer*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 15)

ge*bin
*
(emlékszel rám?)


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

bin*gó*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 16)

gó*lya* 

(hát, hogyne...  )


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

ja*vul*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 16)

vulgá*ris*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

Ris*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

ka*csa*


----------



## vhm (2017 Július 16)

csavar*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

gólo*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

katto*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

bé*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

ke*fe*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 16)

fele*más*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

máskép*pen*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 16)

pen*ne*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

ne*vet*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 16)

vetre*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 16)

a*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

rat*tan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

tan*rend*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

rend*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

szer*szám*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

szám*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 16)

sortávol*ság*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

sághe*gyi*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 16)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 16)

ró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 17)

zsa*bó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 17)

bó*lé*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 17)

légie*rő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 17)

rő*zse*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 17)

zse*bes*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 17)

besti*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 17)

a*szal*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 17)

szalvé*ta*


----------



## sivecste (2017 Július 17)

tavacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 17)

kaka*ós*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 17)

ós*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 17)

dinoszau*rusz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 18)

rusz*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 18)

kika*pó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 18)

pó*kok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 18)

koktélo*zó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 18)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 19)

tavas*szal*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 19)

szal*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 19)

masi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 19)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 19)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 19)

tal*pas*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 19)

passi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 19)

óvo*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 19)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 19)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 19)

kaparós*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 19)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 19)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Csakazértis! (2017 Július 19)

természe*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 19)

testamentu*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 19)

ma*kacs*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 20)

kacs*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 20)

kala*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 20)

postai*ron*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 20)

ron*tott*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 21)

tottenha*mi */jobbat erre nem tudok - tott - kezdettel nem találtam szavat)


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 21)

miká*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

Dó*zsa

*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 21)

zsa*kár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

/mi az a zsakár?

kárte*vő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 21)

vőlegény*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 21)

nek*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 21)

tár*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

csacso*gó *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 21)

goril*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

laboratóriu*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 21)

mihasz*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 22)

Navar*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 22)

ratifi*kál*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 22)

Kál*mán*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 22)

Mándo*ki *(László)


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 22)

kifek*szik*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 22)

Szik*szó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 22)

szótagjáté*kok *


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 23)

kok*szol*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 23)

szol*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 23)

ga*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 24)

Ratkó-kor*szak *


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 24)

szakrá*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 24)

lis*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 24)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 24)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 24)

radiká*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 24)

lista*ár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 24)

ársza*bás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 24)

bástyá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 25)

talics*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 25)

katapul*tál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 25)

tál*ca*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 25)

csa*var*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 25)

vargabé*les*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 25)

leskelő*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 25)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 25)

fontossá*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 25)

gitá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 25)

ros*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 25)

tapin*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 26)

tás*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 26)

kanasz*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 26)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

latri*na*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 27)

napos*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

kor*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

repü*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

tér*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

kőszo*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

bor*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

Kőka*pu*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Július 27)

puco*ló *


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 27)

lódin*gom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

gom*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Július 27)

baba*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 27)

ház*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 28)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 28)

rú*nák*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 29)

lehet, hogy más sem ismer nák kezdetű szót? 
rúnák*kal
*
kalmopy*rin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 29)

ringa*tó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 30)

ga*tya*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Július 30)

huncili írta:


> lehet, hogy más sem ismer nák kezdetű szót?
> rúnák*kal
> *
> kalmopy*rin*


Bocsánatot kérek, én voltam a hunyó. Ha vígasztal:


rituevu írta:


> ga*tya*


tya kezdetű szó sincs a nagy szótárban. 

gatyá*ra *
rako*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 30)

dik*tál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

tál*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 30)

ba*tár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

társadal*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 30)

mi*re*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 31)

repe*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 31)

tamago*csi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 31)

csi*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 31)

be*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 31)

tegna*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Július 31)

pihe*nő*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Július 31)

nő*nap*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 1)

napnyug*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 1)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 1)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 1)

fara*gó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 1)

góli*át*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 1)

átbá*mul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 1)

multivita*min*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 2)

min*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 2)

tava*szi*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Augusztus 2)

szi*get*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 2)

gettóla*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 2)

kódor*gó*


----------



## vhm (2017 Augusztus 2)

Góli*át*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 2)

átriu*mos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 2)

moshatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 3)

lan*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 3)

kaba*la*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 3)

lapulevél*lel*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 3)

leltá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Augusztus 3)

ri*deg*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 3)

degra*dál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 3)

dal*lam*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 4)

lambéri*a*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 4)

arasz*nyi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 4)

nyivá*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 4)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Augusztus 4)

génhi*ba *


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 4)

basáskodá*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 4)

sarok*kő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 4)

kőris*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Augusztus 4)

falu*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 4)

si*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 5)

magas*les*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 5)

lesál*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 5)

lássá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 5)

tok*kal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 5)

kalkuláci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Augusztus 5)

ólaj*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 5)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 6)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 6)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 6)

lőgyakor*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 6)

latri*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 7)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 7)

ó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 7)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Grandilkó (2017 Augusztus 7)

dia*film*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Augusztus 7)

filmszín*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 7)

házte*tő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 7)

tőzegkoc*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 7)

kalit*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 8)

ka*rom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 8)

mata*dor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

dorgá*lás*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 8)

lássá*tok* feleim szümtükvel


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

toklá*sza*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 8)

szakasz*ra*


----------



## vhm (2017 Augusztus 8)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

rio*gat*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 8)

gátzsi*lip*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

Lip*cse*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 8)

cserebe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 8)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 9)

te*ker*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 9)

ker*tel*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 9)

tel*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 9)

keskenyí*tő *


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 9)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 9)

tás*kád*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 9)

kád*dal*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 9)

dallamfaj*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 9)

tapír*hoz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 9)

hozzá*fűz*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 9)

fűzfaké*reg*


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 9)

reggeli*je*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 9)

jelentéselmé*let*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 10)

létele*me*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 10)

mere*dek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 10)

deklarál*ta*


----------



## nanan (2017 Augusztus 10)

tapasz*tal *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 10)

tal*mi*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 10)

minősé*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 10)

giger*li*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 10)

dé*mon*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

mon*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 11)

daka*ri*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 11)

rikoltozá*sa*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 11)

salamonpe*csét*
(vagy salamonpecsét*je)*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 11)

jelek*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 11)

kelle*mes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 11)

mes*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 11)

terhe*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 11)

li*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 12)

terpen*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 12)

tin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 12)

talá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 12)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 12)

szárté*pő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 12)

pő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 12)

reped*vén*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 12)

vénség*nek*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 12)

nekta*rin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 12)

ringa*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 12)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 12)

makaró*ni*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

ta*tu*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 13)

tu*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 13)

bakancslis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 13)

taka*ros*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

ros*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 13)

tava*szi*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

szipor*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 13)

*ka*por


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

portör*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 13)

lő*tér*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

térfogla*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 13)

lóhe*re*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 14)

rakod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 14)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 14)

kiállí*tás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 14)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 14)

kapitalis*ta*


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

tata*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 14)

mi*ért*?


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 14)

érthe*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 14)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 14)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 14)

kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 14)

pos*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 15)

tapo*só*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 15)

sóhe*rek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 15)

rekke*nő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 15)

női*es*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 15)

esküsze*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 15)

gőzö*lő *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 16)

lő*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 16)

porhin*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 17)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 17)

táskarab*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 17)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 17)

szárkapocs*csont*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 17)

csontszö*vet*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 18)

vetkőzte*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 18)

tizenhá*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 18)

romvá*ros*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

ros*ta
*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 18)

tanuvéde*lem*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

lemberdzsek*je*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 18)

Je*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 18)

nő*i*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 18)

igé*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 18)

zö*rög*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

rögbicsa*pat*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 18)

patríci*us*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 18)

usz*kár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 19)

kárte*vő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 19)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

nyek*ken*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Augusztus 19)

ken*dő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 19)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

generá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 19)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 19)

ma*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

gabo*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

tata*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

miku*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

tok*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

hal*fej*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

fejte*tű *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

navigáci*ó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

óra*rend*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 19)

rendmáni*a *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 19)

alag*sor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 20)

sortávolsá*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 20)

gali*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 20)

ba*nán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 20)

Nán*dor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 20)

dorgál*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 20)

va*gyon*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 20)

gyóntatófül*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 20)

keze*se*


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 20)

sze*der*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 20)

derme*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 20)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 20)

lő*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 20)

szertar*tás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 20)

táskaszám*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 20)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 20)

di*vat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 20)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 21)

kor*hű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 21)

hű*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 21)

tő*kés*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 21)

késpen*ge*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 21)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 21)

dadais*ta *(művészeti irányzat)


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 21)

ta*lán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 21)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 21)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 21)

kerék*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 22)

pár*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 22)

talá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 22)

ló*tusz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 22)

tusz*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 22)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 22)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 22)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 22)

karalá*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 22)

bé*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 23)

keve*rő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 23)

rő*zse*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 23)

zse*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 23)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 23)

hallo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 24)

más*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 24)

ravaz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 24)

dilibo*gyó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 24)

gyógyít*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 24)

janu*ár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 24)

ár*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 24)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 24)

madei*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 24)

ra*gu*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 25)

*gú*nya


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 25)

nya*kal*


----------



## vhm (2017 Augusztus 25)

kalligráfi*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 25)

apa*csok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 25)

csokré*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 25)

Tahi*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 26)

titokza*tos*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 26)

Tosca*na*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Augusztus 26)

napon*ta*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 26)

tabuté*ma*


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Augusztus 26)

magatar*tás *


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 26)

táskalo*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 26)

póréhagy*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 26)

magasí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 26)

tó*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 27)

ga*rat*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

Rat*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 27)

kó*ser*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 27)

serteper*tél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 27)

teljesítmény*bér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 27)

bérszámfej*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 27)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 27)

májpásté*tom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 27)

tombo*la*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 28)

la*kat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 28)

kat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 28)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 28)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 28)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 28)

mikor*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 28)

rava*tal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Augusztus 29)

tallé*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 29)

rok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 29)

kara*ván*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 29)

ván*kos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 29)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 29)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 29)

lóhe*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Augusztus 30)

re*zsó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 30)

Zsófi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 30)

a*lap*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 30)

laptudósí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 30)

ásványfaj*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 30)

tanácshá*za*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 30)

zavaro*san*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Augusztus 30)

sandí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 31)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 31)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 31)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 31)

dó*zse*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 31)

zse*ton*


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 31)

tonha*las*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 31)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 31)

barones*szé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 31)

szé*gyen*


----------



## vhm (2017 Augusztus 31)

gyen*ge*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Augusztus 31)

gerincte*len*


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 31)

lencsevé*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 31)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Augusztus 31)

lő*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Augusztus 31)

szer*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Augusztus 31)

tár*sas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 1)

sasma*dár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 1)

dár*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 1)

Dani*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 1)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 1)

kó*pé *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 1)

pécé*zi*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 1)

zivatarhul*lám*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 1)

lám*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 1)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 1)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 1)

lumbá*gó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 2)

góllö*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 2)

vőlegény*ing*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 2)

ingru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 2)

hasonmá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 2)

saláta*bár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 2)

bár*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 2)

ka*por*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 2)

porhüvely*ben*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 2)

ben*nem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 2)

nemze*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 2)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 2)

darwiniz*mus*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 2)

musli*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 2)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 2)

bandu*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 3)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 3)

tőkee*rő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 3)

rő*fös*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 3)

fös*vény*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 3)

vényköte*les*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 3)

lestyángyö*kér*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 3)

kérde*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 3)

zötyög*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 3)

vetü*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 3)

lét*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 3)

rajon*gás*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 3)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 3)

pár*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 3)

narancs*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 4)

léal*ma *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 4)

magya*ráz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 4)

rázkó*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 4)

Dó*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 4)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 4)

góti*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 4)

kalit*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 4)

kariz*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 4)

ma*ci*


----------



## Gina5 (2017 Szeptember 4)

ci*vil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 4)

vil*la*


----------



## Gina5 (2017 Szeptember 4)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 5)

posha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 5)

dóze*rol*


----------



## Gina5 (2017 Szeptember 5)

rol*ler*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 5)

lermonto*vi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 6)

vigaszta*ló *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 6)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 6)

repe*ta*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

tavaszvá*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 6)

Ró*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 6)

makaró*ni*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

nihilista


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 6)

mi*ért*?


----------



## Gina5 (2017 Szeptember 6)

ért*em*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 6)

ér-tem
tempe*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 6)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 6)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 6)

szekrény*láb *


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 7)

lábgom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 7)

ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 7)

kato*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 7)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 7)

tor*ma*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 7)

mata*dor*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 7)

Dor*ka*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 7)

kakofóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 7)

a*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 7)

patacsa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 7)

találko*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 7)

zó*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 7)

Nata*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 8)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 8)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 8)

ta*lán*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 8)

lángos*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 8)

batyu*bál*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 8)

bál*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 8)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 8)

Ta*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 8)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 8)

zsanér*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 8)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 8)

név*nap*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 8)

nap*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 8)

tár*sas*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 8)

tár*va*
sasfió*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 8)

kaba*ré*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 8)

ré*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 8)

para*fa*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 8)

fapo*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 9)

fala*zó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 9)

zóná*zó*


----------



## vhm (2017 Szeptember 9)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 9)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 9)

ó*lom*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 9)

lom*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 9)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 10)

lás*sam*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 10)

Samu*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 10)

aniko45 írta:


> Samu*ka*


Sa-mu-ka

sám*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 11)

fabó*dé *


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 11)

dézsá*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 11)

bake*lit*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 11)

Litváni*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 11)

Aral-*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 11)

tó*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 11)

ra*dír*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 11)

dir*meg*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 11)

meg*néz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 11)

nézhetet*len*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 11)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

cselek*vés*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 12)

vés*ne*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 12)

nevet*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 12)

Verespa*tak*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 12)

takti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 12)

kato*na*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 12)

Nagasa*ki*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 12)

Kilimandzsá*ró*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 12)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 12)

szín*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 12)

képte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 12)

len*ge*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

gerincve*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 12)

lődör*gő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

ve*se*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

seregszem*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

lepe*dő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

rőzsé*je*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

jegenye*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

fa*ház*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

természetfelet*ti*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

tilin*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

kó*ró*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

rókabőr*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

bele*fog*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

fog*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

dago*nya*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

nyafogá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 12)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

tabuté*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 13)

marako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 13)

domi*nó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 13)

noszoga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 13)

topán*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 13)

kara*kán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 13)

kán*tor*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 13)

tor*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 13)

talá*lat*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 14)

latro*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 14)

kattin*tó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 14)

tó*ba*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 14)

barátfü*le*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 14)

levit*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 14)

te*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 14)

ve*le*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 14)

le*szel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 14)

szelle*mes*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 14)

mesterkél*ten*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 15)

tenge*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 15)

ria*nás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 15)

náspángo*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 15)

lóhe*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 15)

repe*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 15)

dő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 15)

re*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 15)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 15)

tör*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 16)

vetélke*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 16)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 16)

lövöl*de*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 16)

derék*szög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 16)

szögle*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 16)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 16)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 16)

japá*nul*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 17)

nul*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 17)

la*tin*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 17)

tin*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 17)

táskavarró*gép *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 17)

gép*zsír*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 17)

zsírszö*vet*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 17)

vetkőz*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 17)

Ni*lus*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 17)

lus*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 17)

ta*pad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 17)

padlás*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 17)

ra*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 17)

darwi*ni*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 17)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 17)

csak*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 17)

rajon*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 17)

Gás*pár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 18)

pár*ban*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 18)

bandá*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 18)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 18)

ta*lán*


----------



## vhm (2017 Szeptember 18)

lángo*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 18)

lófa*rok*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 18)

rok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 18)

kato*na*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 18)

Naga*no*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 19)

Noferti*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 19)

ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2017 Szeptember 19)

tok*kal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 19)

kalló*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 19)

ravio*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 19)

li*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 19)

terve*ző*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 19)

zörej*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 19)

rene*gát*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 20)

gát*őr*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 20)

őr*hely*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 20)

helyszín*re*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 20)

rebesge*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 20)

tilt*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 20)

javasla*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 20)

aniko45 írta:


> tilt*ja*


tilt-ja


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 20)

taka*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 21)

ró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 21)

zsa*bó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 21)

boró*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 21)

kapa*ró*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 21)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 21)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## SarkCsilla (2017 Szeptember 21)

cecelégy*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 21)

reti*na*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 21)

navigá*tor*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 21)

tormaresze*lék*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 21)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 21)

rózsatermesz*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 21)

tő*kés*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 21)

késdobá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 21)

lócseme*ge*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 21)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 22)

keve*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 22)

*rő*zse


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 22)

zseníli*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 22)

ala*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 22)

posvány*sás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 23)

sás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 23)

kara*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 23)

teper*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 23)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 23)

hata*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 23)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 24)

táská*nyi*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 24)

nyila*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 24)

sok*szor*


----------



## tornando (2017 Szeptember 24)

szor*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 24)

Zó*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 24)

javu*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 24)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 24)

rok*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 24)

kana*pé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 24)

Pé*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 24)

termesz*vár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 24)

várme*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 24)

gye*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 24)

re*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 25)

ge*be*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 25)

beü*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 25)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 25)

reklám*ár*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 25)

árté*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 25)

riada*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 25)

lom*ha*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 25)

hatal*mas*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 25)

maska*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 25)

rakománylis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 25)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 25)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 26)

ré*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 26)

gi*tár*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 26)

társaság*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 26)

bajuszkö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 26)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 26)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 26)

lóva*sút*


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 26)

sut*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 26)

baromé*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 26)

természe*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 26)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 26)

kellemet*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 27)

leno*laj*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 27)

Laj*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 27)

ta*lán*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 27)

lán*gos*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 27)

gos*pel*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 27)

pellen*gér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 27)

gérlá*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 27)

dalár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 27)

da*rab*


----------



## nanan (2017 Szeptember 28)

rab*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 28)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 28)

számrend*szer*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 28)

szerteága*zó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 28)

zoko*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 28)

gólyama*dár*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 28)

Dár*da*


----------



## vhm (2017 Szeptember 28)

dará*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 28)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 28)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 28)

ma*szat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 29)

Szat*már*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 29)

már*ka*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 29)

karalá*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 29)

békepi*pa*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 29)

pari*pa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 29)

paníro*zó*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 29)

zoko*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 29)

golyóbi*sok*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 29)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 29)

ló*hát*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Szeptember 29)

hát*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 29)

rava*tal*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 29)

tal*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 29)

micel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 29)

lamel*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 29)

La*ci*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 29)

ci*der*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 30)

der*vis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 30)

vis*kó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 30)

kó*szál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 30)

szál*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Szeptember 30)

ka*bát*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Szeptember 30)

bátra*ké*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Szeptember 30)

ké*pes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Szeptember 30)

pes*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 1)

ti*nó*


----------



## Csapó Katalin (2017 Október 1)

Nó*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 1)

tavalyi*ak*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 1)

aktuá*lis*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 1)

akvári*um*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 1)

Umber*to*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 1)

to*va*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 2)

vala*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 2)

király*nő*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 2)

nővér*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 2)

keve*rő*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 2)

rő*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 2)

zseníli*a*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 2)

a*var*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 3)

vargá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 3)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## Lisa98 (2017 Október 3)

tözeg


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 3)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 3)

gos*pel*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 4)

pellengér*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 4)

rene*gát*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 4)

gátlásta*lan*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

lanká*in*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 4)

ingat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

lan*dol*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 4)

dolgoza*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 4)

ta*lány*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 4)

lány*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 4)

ka*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 4)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 4)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 4)

Latvi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 4)

aro*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 4)

mata*dor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 5)

Dor*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 5)

kaba*ré*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 5)

Ré*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 5)

karalá*bé*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 5)

Bé*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 5)

labi*lis*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 5)

lis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 5)

tapé*ta*


----------



## vhm (2017 Október 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 5)

ró*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 5)

na*pos*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 5)

pos*had*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 5)

had*rend*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 5)

rendszere*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 6)

törek*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 6)

nyereménylis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 6)

ta*bu*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 6)

butács*ka*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 6)

ka*mu*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

Mucus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

kapuc*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 6)

Nini*ve *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

vege*tál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 6)

tál*ca*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

cafatos*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 6)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 6)

galamblel*kű *


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

kütyükíná*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

latri*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

beleva*ló*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

lótok-fu*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 6)

tok*hal*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

halványsár*ga*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 6)

Ga*bi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 7)

bi*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 7)

kaba*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 7)

la*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 7)

tornaó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 7)

rabosít*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 7)

vala*mi*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 7)

miben*lét*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 7)

lét*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 7)

rajon*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 7)

Gás*pár*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 7)

pártá*ban*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 7)

banda*tag*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 8)

taglét*szám*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 8)

számta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 8)

lan*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 8)

kariz*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 8)

ma*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 8)

gali*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 8)

Babi*lon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 8)

longobárd*dal*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 8)

dal*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 9)

mű*sor*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 9)

sormin*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 9)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 9)

roska*tag*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 9)

tag*díj*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 9)

díjté*tel*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 9)

tel*kes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 9)

keskeny*film*


----------



## vhm (2017 Október 9)

filmszín*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 9)

ház*bér*


----------



## laara (2017 Október 9)

bérkaszár*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 9)

nya*fog*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 10)

fog*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 10)

darabo*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 10)

lópa*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 10)

taposóak*na*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 10)

napo*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 10)

zónai*dő*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

dőzsölők*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 11)

nekta*rin*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 11)

ringatóz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 11)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 11)

kibo*rít*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 11)

ritmu*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 11)

sa*vas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 11)

vas*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 11)

por*zsák*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 11)

zsákvá*szon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 11)

szon*da*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 11)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 12)

dalo*ló*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 12)

szám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 12)

név*nap*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 12)

napfordu*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 12)

lóke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 12)

feke*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 12)

terem*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 12)

tő*zeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 13)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 13)

Goszto*la* (vezetéknév)


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 13)

ladik*ja*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 13)

jagu*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 13)

árcím*ke*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 13)

kefekö*tő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

tőkee*rő*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 13)

rő*zse*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 13)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 13)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 13)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## vhm (2017 Október 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 13)

rókacsap*da*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

mazso*la*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 13)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 14)

pos*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 14)

tapin*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

tó*csa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 14)

csa*rab*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 14)

rablánc*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

ricinuso*laj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

javítóisko*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

lomte*lep*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

lep*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

radiá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

tor*nász*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

nászko*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

csiva*va*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

varázsme*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

se*reg*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

reggelizőasz*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

tal*mi*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

mibenlé*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 14)

tete*mes*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

messianiszti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 15)

kusso*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 15)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 15)

rágcsá*lók*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 15)

lok*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 16)

Nini*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 16)

vegyeskereske*dés*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 16)

despera*do*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 16)

Zselyke25 írta:


> domi*náns*


Kíváncsian várom, melyik szavunk első szótagja - náns. Szabad a gazda!


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 16)

nincs ilyen lépjünk vissza

despera*do*

dolo*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 17)

gi*da */ Írtam a játékosnak, aki feladta a "domináns" szót, de itt is megismétlem még egyszer. Csak olyan szavakat adjatok fel, amelyeket saját magatok is tudnátok folytatni. /


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Kíváncsian várom, melyik szavunk első szótagja - náns. Szabad a gazda!


Bocsánat! Olyan szót szerettem volna írni, ami még nem volt, és próbáltam, hogy különleges legyen. Mellé lőttem! Elnézést!


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

rituevu írta:


> gi*da */ Írtam a játékosnak, aki feladta a "domináns" szót, de itt is megismétlem még egyszer. Csak olyan szavakat adjatok fel, amelyeket saját magatok is tudnátok folytatni. /


dag*ad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 17)

Gad*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 Október 17)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

taka*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 17)

ross*man*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 17)

manda*la*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 17)

labirin*tus*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 17)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 17)

dő*re*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 17)

remek*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 17)

művésze*ti*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 17)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 17)

Nio*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

bé*ke*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

keze*se*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

semer*re*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 18)

redőzöt*ten*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

tenger*szem*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 18)

szemfelsze*dő*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

veze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

töviskoszo*rú*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

rugósbics*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 18)

dóze*rol*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

rol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 18)

ni*csak*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

csakra*pont*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 18)

pontha*tár*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

tár*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 18)

csa*var*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

vargagom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 18)

babapiskó*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 18)

taka*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 19)

Ráska*i* (Lea - kódexíró)


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 19)

ide*a*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

ava*tó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

tó*csa*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

csava*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 19)

ro*ma*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

maradan*dó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

rő*fös*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

fösvénysé*ge*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

gereb*lye (je)*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

jelenle*vő*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

vöröslen*cse*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

csecsebe*cse*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

cseme*ge*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

gerincvona*la*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

latolga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

tónusfoko*zó*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

zó*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

rókabőr*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 19)

be*teg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

teg*nap*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

napfelkel*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

te*her*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

herbári*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

umbul*da*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

darukam*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

pódi*um*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

umla*ut*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

utca*i*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

ibolyántú*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

libe*gő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

csél*csap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

csap*ágy*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

ágydesz*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

katama*rán*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

ráncigál*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

vala*ki*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

kizsuppol*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

javada*lom*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

biki*ni*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

nikotintoleranci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

a*lap*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

rabomo*bil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

bille*nő*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

nőgyógyá*sza*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

sza*bó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 19)

tata*mi /*_köszönöm a játékot /_


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 20)

mi*kor*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 20)

kordo*ván*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 20)

vándor*bot*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 20)

botrány*kő*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 20)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 20)

góli*át*


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 20)

átalaku*ló*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 20)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 20)

Jaka*bé*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 20)

békebe*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 20)

li*ba*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 21)

bará*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 21)

toklá*szok*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 21)

szokványos*tól*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 21)

tol*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 21)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 21)

banduko*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 21)

lópa*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 21)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 21)

tal*pas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 21)

paskol*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 21)

napon*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 21)

ta*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 22)

tárká*nyi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 22)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 22)

gólya*láb*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 22)

lábrava*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 22)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 22)

kó*rus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 22)

rus*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 22)

nyava*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 22)

javít*va*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 23)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 23)

kilá*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 23)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 23)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 23)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 23)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 23)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 23)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 23)

mérlege*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 23)

lő*tér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 24)

tér*ben*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 24)

Bendegúz*nak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 24)

nyakkendő*ben*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 24)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 24)

geszte*nye*


----------



## MVerona (2017 Október 24)

nyekereg


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 25)

regge*li*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 25)

litáni*a*


----------



## MVerona (2017 Október 25)

libapásztor


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 25)

tor*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 25)

ta*lány*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 25)

lányko*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 25)

Ri*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 25)

ta*bak*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 26)

bakkecs*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 26)

ke*res*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

res*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 26)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

toktermé*sű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 26)

sütő*tök*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

tökfőze*lék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 26)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 27)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 27)

zsa*bó*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 27)

bó*lé*


----------



## szorina38 (2017 Október 27)

lényeg


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 27)

nyeg*le*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 27)

lege*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 27)

lő*re*


----------



## gamegame (2017 Október 27)

re*szel*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 28)

szel*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 28)

vetélke*dő*


----------



## szorina38 (2017 Október 28)

dörög


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 28)

rög*höz*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 28)

höz-zel nem kezdődik szó, hőz-zel sem, a hő-zöng sem jó

röghözkötöt*tek*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 28)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 28)

ka*bát*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 28)

bát*rak*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 28)

raktá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 28)

rival*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 28)

da*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 28)

radiká*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 29)

lista_*ár*_


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 29)

ár*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 29)

vaka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 29)

rókakucs*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 29)

ma*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 29)

lompo*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 29)

sandít*va*


----------



## Jade.g (2017 Október 29)

valóság


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 29)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Jade.g (2017 Október 29)

Várrom


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 29)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 29)

malá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 29)

takaré*kos*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 29)

kosszarvú*nak*


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 30)

nyak*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 30)

ranasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 30)

dialó*gus*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 30)

gusz*tus*


----------



## Kakukkmadár111 (2017 Október 30)

tustinta


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Október 30)

sziporká*zó*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 30)

zónadön*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 30)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 30)

ceru*za*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 30)

zajon*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 Október 31)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 31)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 Október 31)

ló*bál*


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 31)

bál*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 31)

nafe*ne*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 1)

ne*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 1)

ked*di*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 1)

divatszak*ma*


----------



## tornando (2017 November 1)

mamali*ga*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 1)

garanci*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 1)

au*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 1)

tó*csa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 1)

Csa*nád*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 1)

nádcu*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 1)

kormánypár*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 2)

típushi*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 2)

baráta*im*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 2)

im*már*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 2)

már*ga*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 2)

Ga*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 2)

ré*gi*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 2)

gi*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 2)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 2)

rabru*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 2)

hata*lom*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 2)

lomboso*dik*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 3)

dik*tál*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 3)

tálto*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 3)

*sok*rétű


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 3)

tüze*lő*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 3)

lőrin*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 3)

cizel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 3)

lapá*tol*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 3)

toldalé*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 3)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 3)

génmanipuláci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 3)

óra*rend*


----------



## vhm (2017 November 3)

rend*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 3)

szer*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 4)

tár*hely*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 4)

helyze*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 4)

ti*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

toklá*sza*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 4)

szabásmin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

talákozás*kor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 4)

kor*hely*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

helyhatározó*szó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

szólá*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 4)

sok*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 4)

géndiagnoszti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

katama*rán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 4)

rángató*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

zó*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

napi*lap *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Kitticica (2017 November 4)

takaro*dó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

lag*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

zila*hi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

hi*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

kaba*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

bitó*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

fa*lu*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

ludaská*sa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

salét*rom*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

romhal*maz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 4)

Maz*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 5)

da*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 5)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 5)

langalé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 5)

ró*zsa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 5)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 5)

terme*lő*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 5)

lődör*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 5)

gő*te*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

tehe*tős*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

tőser*dő *


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 6)

dő*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

lő*tér*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 6)

tér*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

kép*tár*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 6)

tár*sas*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

sasfé*szek*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 6)

szek*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 6)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Szélné Tóth Mónika (2017 November 6)

terhes


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

hessege*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

titok*ban*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

tanító*nő*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

nőfigu*ra*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 6)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## vhm (2017 November 6)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Vaarga Dolly (2017 November 6)

lankad*tan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 6)

tanme*se*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

semer*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 6)

reme*te*


----------



## gamegame (2017 November 7)

teme*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 7)

tő*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 7)

kerékkö*tő*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 7)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 7)

hatodren*dű*


----------



## tornando (2017 November 7)

dühö*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 7)

sen*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 7)

ki*csi*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 7)

csibegom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 7)

baná*lis*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 7)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 7)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 8)

nyara*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 8)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 8)

szár*csa*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 8)

csa*lán*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 8)

lánca*it*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 8)

itó*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 8)

kaka*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 9)

odaa*dó*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 9)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 9)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 9)

terpentin*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 9)

ben*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 9)

tirá*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 9)

dalár*da *


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 9)

da*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 9)

rabi*ga*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 9)

gabo*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 9)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 9)

tata*mi*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 9)

mise*bor *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 9)

bor*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 9)

dadais*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 9)

találmá*nya*


----------



## 3agergely (2017 November 10)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 10)

kalá*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 10)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 10)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 10)

farokro*tor*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 10)

torpedórombo*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

ton*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

napi*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

tanulószo*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

baná*lis*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

lista*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

ár*rés*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

részrehaj*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

rúpi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

alatto*mos *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

hatótávolság*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 10)

raké*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 11)

tapo*só*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 11)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 11)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 11)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 11)

tonzú*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

ravio*li *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 11)

li*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

balettci*pő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 12)

pő*re*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 12)

re*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 12)

ve*res*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 12)

respek*tál*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 12)

tál*ba*


----------



## vhm (2017 November 12)

bale*set*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 12)

vhm írta:


> bale*set*


Ez nem lesz jó, mert :bal-e-set


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 12)

Csilla54 írta:


> tál*ba*


barát*nő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 13)

női*es*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 13)

eskü*vő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 13)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 13)

nyerí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 13)

töpörö*dő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 13)

dő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 13)

re*pes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 13)

pes*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 14)

Tíme*a *


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 14)

apokalipti*kus*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 14)

kusha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 14)

dóze*rol*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 14)

rolle*ren*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 14)

rende*ző*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 14)

zö*rej*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

*rej*tek


----------



## oolong (2017 November 14)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

kama*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 14)

ravio*li*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

liba*top*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 14)

top*rongy*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

Rongyba*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 14)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

Katama*rán*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 14)

rángat*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 14)

janu*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 15)

árkalkuláci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 15)

óra*rend*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 15)

rendet*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 15)

len*cse*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 15)

cselekvőképes


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 15)

*biglacus* írta fentebb: rendetlen azért nem jó, mert ren-det-len

pesmer*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 15)

gatyá*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 15)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 15)

kompenzáci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 15)

óvá*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 15)

rosto*kol*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 15)

kollektí*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 15)

vajá*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 16)

kósto*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 16)

Lópi*ci* Gáspár


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 16)

citadel*la*


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 16)

laposte*tü*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

tűzöt*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 16)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 16)

kazáncse*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 16)

reakci*ó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 16)

ónó*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 16)

dia*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 16)

Dalmáci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 16)

alamizs*na*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

nazá*lis*


----------



## tornando (2017 November 17)

lisz*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 17)

testá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 17)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 17)

ban*tu*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 17)

tubi*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 17)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 17)

bandu*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 17)

kollégis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 18)

takácsat*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 18)

katarti*kus*


----------



## huncili (2017 November 18)

kustánsze*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 18)

gigantiz*mus*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 18)

muskát*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 18)

li*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 18)

terminá*tor *


----------



## tornando (2017 November 19)

torko*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 19)

sokko*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 19)

Lópi*ci* Gáspár


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 19)

ci*ha*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 19)

hadiflot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 19)

ta*laj*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 20)

Lajtabán*ság*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 21)

Ság*vár*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 21)

vár*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 21)

tántor*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 21)

gorom*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 21)

Balog*né*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 22)

népi*es*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 22)

es*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 22)

te*ve*


----------



## vhm (2017 November 22)

ve*rem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 22)

rém*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 22)

képtelensé*gek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 23)

gek*kó*


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 23)

kó*pé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 23)

Pé*ter*


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 23)

természetelle*nes*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 23)

neszes*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 23)

szerte*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 23)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 23)

csetepa*té*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 24)

tépő*zár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 24)

zárbe*tét*


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 24)

tétlenke*dő*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 24)

dőlésmuta*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 24)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 24)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 25)

dózero*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 25)

lóku*pec*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 25)

pec*kel*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 25)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 25)

tano*da*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 26)

daka*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 26)

rioga*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 26)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 26)

kaka*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 26)

óko*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 26)

rio*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 27)

gat*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 27)

természete*sen*


----------



## laara (2017 November 27)

senkihá*zi *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 27)

Zi*ta*


----------



## laara (2017 November 27)

talá*ló *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 27)

lo*vas*


----------



## laara (2017 November 27)

vastarta*lom *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 27)

lom*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 27)

tár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 28)

csaló*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 28)

kabát


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 28)

bát*ran*


----------



## Cotta (2017 November 28)

ran*dom *


----------



## tornando (2017 November 28)

dombornyo*más*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 28)

más*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 28)

lás*sa*!


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 28)

sarok*pad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 28)

pad*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 28)

kato*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 28)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 29)

pos*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 29)

tarantel*la*


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 29)

labordiagnoszti*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 29)

kapirgá*lás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 29)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Cotta (2017 November 29)

tokha*lak *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 29)

lakmáro*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 30)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 30)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 30)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

tek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 30)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 30)

romvá*ros*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

rostoko*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

lóe*rő*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

rőzsecso*mó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

mó*res*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

reskon*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

ásványvízmin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

talál*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

kabaréfigu*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

rajon*gás*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

Gaszto*nyi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

nyitoga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

tó*csa*


----------



## laara (2017 November 30)

csalafin*ta *


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

tabel*la*


----------



## laara (2017 November 30)

lamen*tál *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 November 30)

tál*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

kadar*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 November 30)

kamil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 1)

lamel*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 1)

lapoz*va*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 1)

va*dul*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 1)

Dulszíne*a *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 1)

alapos


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 2)

postames*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

terméket*len*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 2)

len*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

ge*be*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 2)

be*kecs*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

kecs*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 2)

keresztsze*mes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 2)

meste*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

riada*lom*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 2)

lombosmo*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

ha*jó*


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

jóság


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

ágas-bogas


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

astra (minta autó)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

Galagonya79 írta:


> jóság


Ság*vár*


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

Az utolsó szótaggal kell folytatni. 

Áradás


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

Kedves Galagonya79! 
Ság- vár : vár az utolsó szótag.


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

Igaz! Elnézést!

Az új szó: Várgesztes


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

tes*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 2)

Éva néni52 írta:


> tes*tes*


tespe*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 2)

szögmé*rő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 2)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 3)

zseníli*a*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 3)

alabást*rom*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 3)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 3)

madará*szok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 3)

szok*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 4)

nya*fog*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 4)

fogházbünte*tés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 4)

tész*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 4)

tagolat*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 4)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## gamegame (2017 December 4)

lan*ka*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 4)

kavaró*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 4)

faze*kas*


----------



## gamegame (2017 December 4)

kas*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 4)

pó*ló*


----------



## gamegame (2017 December 4)

lópa*ta*


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

zoko*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 5)

góti*ka*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 5)

Kata*lán*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 5)

lángo*ló*


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 5)

romvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

ros*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 5)

ta*lány*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

lány*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2017 December 5)

ka*par*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 6)

par*kos*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 6)

kosla*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2017 December 6)

*tó*ga


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 6)

gabo*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 6)

narancsli*kőr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 6)

kör*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 7)

tehe*tős*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 7)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 7)

respek*tál*


----------



## nanan (2017 December 7)

tál*ca *


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 7)

csaló*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 7)

kaba*ré*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 7)

régiségvá*sár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 7)

sár*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 8)

gali*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 8)

ba*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 8)

kiúju*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 8)

ló*bál*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 8)

bál*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 8)

napalm*mal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 8)

mal*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 8)

természe*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 8)

tes*tes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 8)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 8)

kellemet*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 8)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 8)

Szon*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 9)

javí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 9)

toko*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 9)

zó*na*


----------



## vhm (2017 December 9)

narancslek*vár*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

várme*gye*


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

gyehen*na*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

naturis*ta*


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

tavalyelőt*ti*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

tiloló*fa*


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

facsaró*gép*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

géptáví*ró*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 10)

Ró*na*(Viktor)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 10)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 10)

garat*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 10)

ba*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 10)

ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 10)

kaba*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 10)

la*paj*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 10)

paj*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 10)

Tama*ra*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 11)

rama*dán*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 11)

dángá*ló* (régiesen: tángál)


----------



## tornando (2017 December 11)

lófarok*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 11)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 11)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 11)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 12)

dobo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 12)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 12)

rúnakö*vek *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 12)

vek*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 12)

Nini*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 12)

verőlegén*nyel *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 12)

nyeldek*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 13)

lő*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 13)

reményte*len*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 13)

lenni*e* (kell)


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 13)

Ele*mér*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 13)

mér*föld*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 13)

földa*dó*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 13)

dok*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 13)

kolbásztöl*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 13)

tö*meg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 13)

megbí*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 13)

zólyo*mi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 13)

mimik*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 14)

ria*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 14)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 14)

zsa*rut*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 14)

rút*ság*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 14)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 14)

várá*rok*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 14)

rok*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 14)

ka*bát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 14)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 15)

ran*di*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 15)

diverzán*sok*


----------



## GabrielXY (2017 December 15)

sokkoló


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 15)

ló*hús*


----------



## GabrielXY (2017 December 15)

húsleves


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

Vesta-*szűz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 15)

szűzér*me*


----------



## GabrielXY (2017 December 15)

érmekatalogus


----------



## oolong (2017 December 15)

szűzér*me –> *mecenatú*ra*


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 15)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 16)

ria*nás*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 16)

nás*fa*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 16)

fara*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 16)

gorom*ba*


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 16)

baba


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 16)

ba*tár*


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 16)

tár*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 16)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 16)

ban*tu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 16)

tudat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 17)

lan*kás*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 17)

kas*mír*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 17)

mirtuszkoszo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 17)

rú*tul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 17)

túlzot*tan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 17)

tanfelügye*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 17)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 18)

reveren*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 18)

daco*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 18)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 18)

rő*zse*


----------



## laara (2017 December 18)

zsela*tin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 18)

tin*ta*


----------



## laara (2017 December 18)

tama*rin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 18)

rin*gyó* _/bocs/_


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 18)

gyógyít*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 19)

javí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 19)

Tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 20)

rako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 20)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 20)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 20)

lógó*sok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 20)

*sok*szög


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 20)

szögle*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 20)

tesped*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 21)

nekta*rin*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 21)

ringa*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 21)

tópar*ti*


----------



## vhm (2017 December 21)

tila*lom*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 21)

lomte*lep*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 21)

leplezet*len*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 22)

lencsele*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 22)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 22)

helyte*len*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 22)

lendü*let*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 22)

lettek*hez*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 23)

hezbollah*ból*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 23)

bol*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 23)

hatalmas*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 24)

rako*dó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 24)

radí*roz 

Áldott, békés Karácsonyt kívánok mindnyájatoknak!

*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 24)

roz*már*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 24)

mártoga*tós*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 25)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 26)

na*pol*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 26)

pol*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 26)

kaka*du*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 26)

Du*rol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 26)

rol*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 26)

ni*hil*


----------



## Szombati Szilvia (2017 December 26)

Hil*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 26)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 27)

rabi*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 27)

gatya*szár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 27)

szár*csa*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 27)

csa*var*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 27)

varro*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 27)

daróc*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 27)

ban*tu*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

Tuni*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 28)

szimato*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

lógat*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 28)

na*hát*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

hátrál*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 28)

napon*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 28)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 28)

Zó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 29)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 29)

toka*ji*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 29)

Cotta írta:


> toka*ji*


Megkérlek, hogy írjál egy olyan szót, ami "ji" szótaggal kezdődik. 
Csak olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te magad is tudsz folytatni.


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

toporog*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 29)

varie*té*


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

této*ván*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 29)

ván*kos*


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

kos*lat *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 29)

latri*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 29)

napon*ta*


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

talajmin*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 29)

tagadhatat*lan *


----------



## oolong (2017 December 29)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 29)

rituevu írta:


> Megkérlek, hogy írjál egy olyan szót, ami "ji" szótaggal kezdődik.
> Csak olyan szavat adjál fel, amit te magad is tudsz folytatni.


Bár már semmi jelentősége, de nem szeretnék adós maradni a válasszal: Jipinku 



Egyébként értem a kritikát, jogos és korrekt. A jövőben igyekszem figyelni erre is.


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 29)

tamago*csi *


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 30)

csiva*va*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 30)

va*kar*


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

karbantar*tó *


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 30)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 30)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 30)

sen*ki*


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

kivagyisá*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 30)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 30)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## doppio (2017 December 31)

dózis*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 31)

ban*da*


----------



## doppio (2017 December 31)

da*mil*


----------



## oolong (2017 December 31)

millenni*um*


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 31)

umbul*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2017 December 31)

dará*ló*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 31)

ló*den*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 31)

Den*ver*


----------



## tornando (2017 December 31)

verdikt*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2017 December 31)

bengá*li*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 31)

Livor*no*


----------



## Csilla54 (2017 December 31)

nóta*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 31)

szóno*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 31)

kivá*ló *


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 1)

kiürűl*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 1)

nek*tár*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 1)

tár*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 1)

vala*ki*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 1)

ki*van*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 1)

Van*da*


----------



## battuta (2018 Január 1)

dadog*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 1)

Ni*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 1)

rituevu írta:


> Ni*ke*


kele*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 1)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 1)

tok*hal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 1)

halpogá*csa*


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2018 Január 1)

csalá*di*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 1)

diri*gál*


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2018 Január 1)

*ál*lomás


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 1)

tornando írta:


> diri*gál*


Gál*kút*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 1)

kút*fő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 1)

főze*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 1)

lékhorgá*szó*


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2018 Január 1)

*Szóke*reső


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 1)

sötét*kék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 1)

kéktú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 1)

tavasze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 1)

lő*rés*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 2)

rés*fal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 2)

falkavezér*hez*


----------



## Tóth Suzi (2018 Január 2)

hezitáló


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 2)

lóden*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 2)

ben*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 2)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 3)

reveren*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 3)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 4)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 4)

rahed*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 4)

lipityó*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 4)

kalan*dor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 5)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 5)

ló*bál*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 5)

bál*na*


----------



## saci.sikeres (2018 Január 5)

nacionalis-ta


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 5)

ta*kács*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 5)

kacs*ka*


----------



## saci.sikeres (2018 Január 5)

ka-ró


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 5)

Róbertgi*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 5)

da*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 6)

ru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 6)

hanu*ka*


----------



## saci.sikeres (2018 Január 6)

kato-na


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 6)

napon*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 6)

talá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 6)

lótuszbim*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 6)

boró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 6)

kaba*ré*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 6)

Ré*musz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 6)

musz*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 6)

karalá*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 7)

bé*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 7)

kebelbará*tok*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 7)

toktermé*se*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 7)

se*hol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 7)

hol*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 7)

mimik*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 7)

ribizli*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 7)

lé*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 8)

hata*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 8)

lom*tár*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 8)

Tárno*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 8)

kia*bál*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 9)

bálte*rem*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 9)

rémme*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 9)

se*hol*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 9)

hol*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 9)

mió*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 9)

tava*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 9)

sziré*na*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 9)

Napos*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 9)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 9)

diakónu*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 9)

salét*rom*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 9)

Éva néni52 írta:


> salét*rom*


rom*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 10)

lás*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 10)

satíroz*va*


----------



## Flagship (2018 Január 10)

vakaróz*ik*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 10)

zikkurat*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 11)

babérkoszo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 11)

rúzsoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 11)

vasa*ló*


----------



## Flagship (2018 Január 11)

lókö*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 11)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 11)

zeg*zug*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 11)

zugfő*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 11)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 12)

rejtel*mes*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 12)

meske*te*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 12)

tevetrá*gya*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 12)

gya*ur*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 12)

urnateme*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 12)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 12)

reklamálhat*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 12)

javas*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 13)

látha*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 13)

tó*ga*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 13)

garázs*tól*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 13)

tolda*lék*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 13)

lékhorgász*bot*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 13)

botlado*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 13)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Január 13)

leplezet*len*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 13)

lenget*ve*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Január 13)

vereget*te*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 13)

tehetségte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Január 13)

lenszö*vet *


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 13)

vetre*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 13)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## KószA74 (2018 Január 13)

alakta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 13)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 14)

lan*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 14)

ka*bar*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 14)

barkó*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 14)

balog*ra*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 14)

radarkeze*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 14)

Lövé*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 14)

te*ke*


----------



## vhm (2018 Január 14)

keren*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 14)

gő*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 14)

te*her*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 14)

Hermi*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 14)

napo*zó*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Január 14)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 14)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 15)

nekta*rin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Január 15)

rin*gyó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 15)

gyógyít*hat*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 15)

hatha*tós *


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 15)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 15)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 15)

ton*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 15)

na*pi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 15)

pipitér


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 15)

tér*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 16)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 16)

nya*lat *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 16)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 16)

na*hát*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 16)

hátrányo*san*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 16)

san*da*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 16)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 16)

valami*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 17)

kor*hű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 17)

hűtőlá*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 17)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 17)

kalan*dok*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 17)

dok*tor*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 17)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 17)

madárlát*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 17)

ta*von*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 17)

vonta*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 17)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 17)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 18)

la*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 18)

tor*ma*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 18)

marionet*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 18)

tek*nő*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 18)

nővérfityu*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 18)

la*kat*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 18)

katto*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 18)

Gó*lem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 18)

lember*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 19)

gi*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 19)

tár*kony*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 19)

konvek*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 19)

torko*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 19)

lat*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 19)

te*lep*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 19)

leprá*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 19)

sok*szög*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 19)

szögfügg*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 20)

vényköte*les*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 20)

lestyán*nal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 20)

nyal*ka*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 20)

kazánpró*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 20)

ba*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 20)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Ziaduby (2018 Január 20)

fa*gyöngy*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 20)

gyöngy*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 20)

sor*tűz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 21)

tűze*rő*


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 21)

rőzse


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 21)

zse*lé*


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 21)

Lépes


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 21)

pes*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 21)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## Ziaduby (2018 Január 21)

alatto*mos*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 21)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 21)

haraki*ri*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 21)

ri*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 21)

zsa*bó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 21)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 21)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## kukta (2018 Január 21)

kato*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 21)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 22)

piló*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 22)

tarokko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 22)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 22)

Nata*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 23)

sa*lak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 23)

lakmároz*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Január 23)

napon*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 23)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 24)

lány*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 24)

kara*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 24)

területala*pú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 24)

pú*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 24)

postakoCSI


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 24)

csi*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 24)

gatya*szár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 24)

szár*nyal*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 25)

nyal*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 25)

kato*na*


----------



## vhm (2018 Január 25)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 26)

posha*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 26)

Dober*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 27)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 27)

lópa*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 28)

tarokko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 28)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 28)

kussolta*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 28)

tok*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 29)

hallo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 29)

más*nap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 29)

napfelkel*te*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 30)

terí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 30)

tö*meg*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 30)

megregu*láz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 30)

lázá*lom*


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 30)

lom*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 30)

hatal*mas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 30)

maska*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 31)

rako*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Január 31)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 31)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 31)

reze*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Január 31)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 1)

kavi*ár*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 1)

árvalány*haj*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)

hajke*fe*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 1)

fejőszé*ken*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 2)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 2)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 2)

ara*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 2)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 3)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 3)

Dori*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 3)

nagyok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 3)

Kalkut*ta*


----------



## laara (2018 Február 3)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 3)

lumpo*ló*


----------



## laara (2018 Február 3)

lovagi*as*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 3)

aspirantú*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 3)

ragyog*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 4)

varangyosbé*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 4)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 4)

lap*él*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 4)

élveze*tes*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 4)

tes*tes*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 4)

tesped*ne*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 4)

ne*ked*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 4)

kedved*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 4)

reme*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 4)

tele*fon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 4)

fontol*va*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 5)

kigom*bol*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 5)

bol*dog*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 5)

dogmati*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 5)

kus*had*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 6)

hadvise*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 6)

lőré*sek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 6)

sekrestyé*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 6)

ben*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 6)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 6)

nek*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 6)

társada*lom*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 6)

lombo*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 6)

zó*na*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 6)

nagyotmondása*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 6)

i*gaz*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 6)

gazdasá*gi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 6)

gi*tár*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 7)

Csilla54 írta:


> gi*tár*


tárkon*nyal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 7)

nyal*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 7)

karonü*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 7)

lő*re*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 7)

reme*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 7)

teremburá*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 7)

jani*csár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 7)

csár*da*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2018 Február 7)

da*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 7)

ragoz*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 8)

Ni*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 8)

kegyelem*ben*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 8)

Ben*de*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 8)

delegáci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 8)

óko*ri*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 8)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 8)

ter*mesz*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 8)

Mesz*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 8)

lengéscsillapí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 9)

Tó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 9)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 9)

Ton*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 9)

csi*be*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 9)

be*szél*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 9)

szélfo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 9)

góli*át*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 10)

átko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 10)

Zó*ra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 10)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 10)

lantmű*vész*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 10)

vészkijá*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 11)

rat*tan*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 11)

tantárgyak*kal*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 11)

kal*már*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 11)

már*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 11)

király*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 11)

nő*vér*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 11)

vér*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 11)

cseme*ge*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 11)

geren*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 11)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 11)

rabru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 12)

hata*lom*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 12)

lomtár*ban*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 12)

bánta*nád*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 12)

tornando írta:


> bánta*nád*


Van ban-nal kezdődő! *ban-tu *pl. 

nádfona*tok*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 12)

cdurmol írta:


> Van ban-nal kezdődő! *ban-tu *pl.
> 
> nádfona*tok*


Akkor is bánta*nád* volt a feladvány.És ne kifogásold ha megfelel a szabálynak
Mint ahogy most a feladvány: tokter*més*


> *szabály:*
> Ekkor(szükségből) lehetőségek a következők:
> ...
> ...
> Ez ékezetváltás nem betűcsere


Szükség volt rá mert untam a ban kezdetűt
*Ráadásul nem betűcsere volt*
Van több is a bantu szón kívül


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 12)

mész*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 13)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 13)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 13)

karak*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 13)

Ter*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 13)

kapafo*gú*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 13)

gú*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 13)

laminál*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 14)

ta*kar*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 14)

karvalytő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 14)

kemen*ce*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 14)

cemen*de*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 14)

devianci*a*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 14)

apasági


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 15)

gigá*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

sziá*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 15)

mitokondri*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

Umber*to *_(Eco)_


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

toho*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

lábszári*zom *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

zom*bi*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

bicik*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

liba*sor*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

sorha*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

jóaka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

rókacsap*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 15)

da*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 15)

rajon*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 16)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 16)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 16)

ár*pa*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 16)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 16)

talá*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 16)

ló*rum*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 16)

rum*li*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 17)

li*ba*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 17)

bajuszkö*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 17)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 18)

dat*tal* kezdődő szót csak így találtam.


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 18)

talkum*por *


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 18)

porfel*hő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

.hősies


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 18)

eskü*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 18)

vőlegény*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 18)

nek*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 18)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Február 18)

lás*sa*!


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 19)

salamo*ni*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 19)

Ni*ger*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 19)

ger*le*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 19)

leporel*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 19)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 19)

bantuné*ger*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 19)

ger*jed*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 19)

Jedlik


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 19)

likvi*dál*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 19)

dál=dal

dalla*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 20)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 20)

titokzato*san*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 20)

san*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 20)

da*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 20)

rabi*ga*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 20)

galamb


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 20)

Heni413 írta:


> galamb



lamb = lomb

Lombro*so 
*
Vagy van lamb-szótaggal kezdődő szó, csak nem vettem észre?


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 20)

so*dor*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 20)

dorbé*zol*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 20)

Zol*tán*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 20)

cdurmol írta:


> lamb = lomb
> 
> Lombro*so
> *
> Vagy van lamb-szótaggal kezdődő szó, csak nem vettem észre?


*Nincs* csak nagyon trükkösen:
Tulajdonnévből
_*Christina Lamb* Walter Lamb David Lambpl Lamb*hoz*_
De mindegy folytatom
táncol*ni*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 20)

tornando írta:


> *Nincs* csak nagyon trükkösen:
> Tulajdonnévből _Walter Lamb pl Lamb*hoz*_
> De mindegy folytatom
> táncol*ni*


Niaga*ra*
(Korábbira: esetleg lambada, lamborgini?)


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 20)

Heni413 írta:


> Niaga*ra*
> (Korábbira: esetleg lambada, lamborgini?)


lam-ba-da, lam-bor-gí-ni


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 20)

Heni413 írta:


> Niaga*ra*
> (Korábbira: esetleg lambada, lamborgini?)


nem jó a szótag
lam-ba-da, lam-bor-gi-ni
folytat rako*dó*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 20)

dó*zsa*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 20)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 20)

bólin*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 20)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

karonfog*va*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 21)

vala*ki*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 21)

kifogáso*ló*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 21)

Lóku*pec*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 21)

pecke*sen*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 21)

sen*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 21)

király*nő*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 21)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

rombu*szok*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

Heni413 írta:


> szokat*lan*


szo-kat-lan -- ez tehát nem jó 
☺


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 21)

huncili írta:


> rombu*szok*


szok*nya*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 21)

nya*fog*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 21)

fogház*ba*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 21)

ba*rát*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

Rátka*i *Márton


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 21)

Ipolymen*te*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 21)

tehénhim*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 21)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 22)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 22)

Tópar*ti*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 22)

ti*tok*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 22)

toklás*szal *


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 22)

szal*ma*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 22)

mace*ra*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 22)

Ma*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 22)

oolong írta:


> mace*ra*


radiká*lis*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 22)

Lista


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 22)

tabel*la*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 22)

Lapoz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 22)

póz*na*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

navigá*tor
*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 23)

tor*ta*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 23)

Takarí*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 23)

tónu*sok*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 23)

sok*szor*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

szorzótáb*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 23)

lakó*ház*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 23)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 23)

termesz*tő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 23)

ke*ret*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 23)

rettente*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 23)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

nya*mi*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 23)

micisap*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 23)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 24)

malá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 24)

Tamás*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 24)

katalógu*sok*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 24)

Sok*kal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 24)

kal*már*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 24)

Már*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 24)

tás*kás*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 24)

kas*pó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 24)

pólósok*kal
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 24)

kalci*um*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

umbul*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 25)

dato*lya *(-ja)


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

janu*ár
*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 25)

árpávalé*rő* (körte)


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

rő*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 25)

tessé*kel*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

kel*me
*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Február 25)

meke*gő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 25)

sen*ki*


----------



## vhm (2018 Február 25)

király*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 26)

női*es*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 26)

rituevu írta:


> női*es*


estele*dik*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*dik*tál


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 26)

táltosok*kal*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

kalendárium


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

huncili írta:


> táltosok*kal*


Kalmár


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

rámol


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 26)

Turi Török Tibor írta:


> rámol


vennéd észre nem illeszkedik válaszod
Ezt kell folytatni: Kal*már*
Már*ka*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 26)

kara*kán
*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

huncili írta:


> kara*kán*



*kán*tor


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

Tor*ma*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*ma*tador


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 26)

dorgálha*tó*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*Tó*part


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 26)

partjel*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 26)

zömí*tő*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*Tő*zeg


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 26)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*gos*pel


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 26)

pel*le*


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

*le*ír


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 26)

ír*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 27)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 27)

Fűvészker*ti*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 27)

Ti*tok*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 27)

tokba*ni*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 27)

niko*tin*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 27)

tincse*it*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 27)

it*tas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 27)

Taskent*ben*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 27)

Bencé*vel*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 27)

Velve*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 27)

tes*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 28)

tes*ti*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

tirami*su*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 28)

sugalma*zó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

zó*na
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 28)

na*hát*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Február 28)

hát*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 28)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 28)

góco*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 28)

sandít*va*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 28)

vala*hány*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 28)

hányfé*le*


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 28)

levon*tam*


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 28)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 28)

radiáto*ron*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Február 28)

rondel*la*


----------



## dardanos50 (2018 Február 28)

lakat


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

kattintás*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Február 28)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 1)

ria*dó*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 1)

Dóri*val*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 1)

vallomá*sa*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 1)

sarok*ra*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 1)

radí*roz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 1)

rozma*ring*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 1)

ring*ló*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 1)

ló*vé
*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 1)

vé*tel*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 1)

Tel*ken*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 1)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Március 1)

ceru*za*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 1)

Zaka*tol*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 1)

tol*doz*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 1)

dozma*ti
*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 2)

tirá*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 2)

dalárdá*val*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 2)

val*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 2)

talri*na*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 2)

Na*pos*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 2)

pos*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 3)

táska*fül*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 3)

fülbeva*ló*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 3)

lódítá*sok*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 3)

sok*kol*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 3)

kollé*ga*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 3)

gatyaszá*rat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 3)

rat*tan*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 3)

tande*met*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 3)

met*sző*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 3)

szőlőtő*ke
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 3)

kerék*pár*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 4)

pár*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 4)

ban*da*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 4)

dacol*va*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 4)

varang*gyá*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 4)

gyászol*ta*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 4)

tata*mi
*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Március 4)

mi*ért*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

érthető*en*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 4)

enciklopédi*a*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 4)

alá*hagy*


----------



## vhm (2018 Március 4)

hagy*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 4)

ma*ga*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 4)

gabaly*odik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 4)

dik*tál*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 4)

tál*ca*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 4)

ban*tu*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 4)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 5)

zsa*bó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 5)

boris*sza*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 5)

Sza*lad*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 5)

Ladmó*ci*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Március 5)

cilin*der*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 5)

der*med*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 6)

med*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 6)

ve*res*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 6)

reskon*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2018 Március 6)

tó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 6)

Rafa*el*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 6)

elsöp*rő*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 6)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 6)

dorom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 6)

bol*ha*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 6)

hami*san*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 6)

santori*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 6)

ni*csak*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 7)

csak*ra*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 7)

ravasz*di
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 7)

di*vat*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 7)

vattaka*bát*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 7)

bát*rak*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 7)

Raktá*roz*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 7)

rozmaringil*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 7)

lat*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 8)

rokkantko*csi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 8)

csi*be*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 8)

bevégezte*tett*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 8)

tett*hely*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 8)

nem he-lyes

helybenjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 8)

Ras*kó* (György - politikus)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 8)

kó*sza*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 8)

sza*már*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 9)

már*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 9)

ka*pa*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 9)

Panyo*la*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 9)

lapoz*ni*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 9)

Nio*bé*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 9)

bé*res*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 9)

res*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 9)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 9)

nyara*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 10)

las*ka*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 10)

kazama*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 10)

ta*pír*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 10)

pirka*dat*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 11)

"dat"-ra semmilyen szót nem tudok, ezért *"pirkadó"
*
dologi*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 11)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 11)

ge*be*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 11)

berende*ző*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 11)

zö*rej
*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 11)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 11)

tilal*mas*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 12)

maska*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 12)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 12)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 12)

lanka*dó*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 12)

Dó*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 12)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 12)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 13)

mihasz*na *


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 13)

Nakonxi*pán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 13)

pán*síp*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 13)

síp*pal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 13)

palléro*zó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 13)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 13)

fate*lep*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 13)

lep*rás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 13)

ráspolyoz*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 14)

na*hát*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 14)

hátrányoshelyze*tű*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 14)

tűré*sem*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 14)

semjé*ni*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 14)

Nini*ve*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 14)

Veresegyház*ra *


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 14)

rajongó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 15)

jacaran*da *


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 15)

da*mil *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 15)

Millenáris*ra*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 15)

rahed*li*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 15)

Li*get*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 15)

gettómillio*mos*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

mosha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 16)

totá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 16)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 16)

tőzegkoc*ka*


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

kaba*la*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

lapos*ra*


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

ragyog*ás*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 16)

Gás*pár *


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

pár*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 16)

Takarmány*tök*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Március 16)

Tökfil*kó*


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

tökfe*dő*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

dőzsöl*tem*


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

tem*pó*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

pókerpar*ti*


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

ti*los*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

Lós*ka* (mint vezetéknév)


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

ka*bát*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

bát*ran *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 16)

ranga*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 16)

Dó*ri*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 16)

rizó*ma*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

matuzsá*lem*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 16)

lemmingtem*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 16)

pó*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 16)

lódok*tor *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 17)

tor*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 17)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 17)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 17)

talajtor*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 17)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 17)

bandi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 17)

tanácsta*lan*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 17)

lantanoi*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 17)

da*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 18)

darabo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 18)

lógat*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

ja*pán*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

páncélszekré*nyek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

nyek*ken*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

kenderi*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 18)

kerék*agy*


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

agymun*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

ka*var*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 18)

varko*cson*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

cson*ti*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 18)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 18)

mérgem*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

bevé*tel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

Naoria írta:


> telefonszer*víz*


Nem lesz jó! Mert: te-le-fon-szer-víz. Az új szó első szótagja _tel- _legyen.


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> bevé*tel*


teljesítménycentri*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

kus*had*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 18)

hade*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 18)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 18)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 19)

gu*lya*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 19)

javasem*ber*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 19)

ber*reg*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 19)

regge*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 19)

li*ba*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 19)

bagolykö*pet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 19)

Pet*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 20)

rako*dó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 20)

dózero*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 20)

lóhá*tas*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 20)

tás*ka*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 20)

kaporszós*szal
*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 20)

szalvé*ta*


----------



## Naoria (2018 Március 20)

tata*mi*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 20)

mibenlé*te*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 20)

teleszkó*pos*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 21)

posványos*sá*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 21)

sáfárkod*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 21)

niko*dém*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 21)

aniko45 írta:


> niko*dém*


dém kezdetú nincs. Legyen: Nikodé*musz* és akkor: 

musz*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 21)

(_Dembinszky*nek)*_
kavar*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 21)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 21)

rókacsap*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 21)

dara*bos*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 21)

D


cdurmol írta:


> dém kezdetú nincs. Legyen: Nikodé*musz* és akkor:
> 
> musz*ka*


legyen,de szerintem vanDemjén!


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 21)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dara*bos*


Bos*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 22)

ton*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 22)

aniko45 írta:


> D
> legyen,de szerintem vanDemjén!


 Igazad van! Még Demszky is adódna. De egyik sem volt benne abban a 65ezer szót tartalmazó szótárban, amiben tipp híján keresgéltem. 

halsalá*ta *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 22)

ta*vasz*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 22)

vász*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 22)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 22)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 23)

tirá*da*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 23)

da*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 23)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 24)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 24)

na*pos*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 24)

poshad*tak
*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 25)

takti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 25)

ka*var*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 25)

varróisko*la
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 25)

lakatosmes*ter*


----------



## vhm (2018 Március 25)

termesz*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 25)

tőke*hal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 25)

hallomás*ból*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 25)

bol*dog*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 25)

dog*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 26)

Marok*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 26)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 26)

logarit*mus*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 26)

mus*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 26)

Tosca*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 26)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 26)

ta*lán*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 26)

lán*con*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 26)

cson*ti*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Március 27)

tizen*öt*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 27)

öt*kor*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 27)

korta*lan*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 27)

landolá*sa
*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 27)

Sa*mu*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 27)

mulandó*ak*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 27)

akname*ző*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 27)

zö*rej*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 27)

rej*tek*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 27)

tek*nős*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 27)

nősténymacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 27)

katama*rán*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 27)

rántot*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 27)

taliz*mán*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 28)

man*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 28)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 29)

találko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 29)

zokog*nád*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 29)

nádte*tős*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 29)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 30)

restelke*dő *


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 30)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 30)

lehetet*len*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 30)

Len*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 30)

keve*rék*


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 30)

rék*li
*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 30)

litográfi*a*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Március 31)

anakon*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 31)

dará*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 31)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 31)

tűfo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 31)

Gó*bi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 31)

bifoká*lis*


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 31)

listaá*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Március 31)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Március 31)

névte*len*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 1)

lendí*tő*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 1)

tő*kés*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 1)

késleke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 1)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 1)

revol*ver *


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 1)

verbu*vál*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 1)

vállalko*zó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 1)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 1)

társada*lom*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 2)

lombosod*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 2)

hat*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 2)

ra*gya*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 2)

gyakorla*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 2)

tok*hal*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 3)

*hal*lom


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 3)

lombo*zó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 3)

Zo*é*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 3)

ébenfeke*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 3)

terepszí*nű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 3)

nünü*ke*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 3)

ke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 3)

feke*te*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 3)

te*ve*


----------



## folzsike (2018 Április 3)

veze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 3)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 4)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 4)

kato*na*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 4)

narancsriasz*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 4)

táska*zár*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 4)

zár*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 4)

kated*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 5)

rafi*a*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 5)

alulméretez*ték*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 5)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 6)

do*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 6)

bó*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 6)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 6)

radiá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 6)

tor*ma*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 6)

mace*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 6)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 6)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 7)

rol*ler*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 7)

leraj*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 7)

Tóbiás*sal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 7)

sal*sa*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 7)

salétro*mos
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 7)

moshatat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 8)

langyo*san
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 8)

sandít*va*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 8)

vakarhat*ják*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 8)

Ják*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 8)

ramazu*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 8)

ria*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 8)

dóz*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 8)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 9)

ravasz*di*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 9)

dicsőség*re
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 9)

rehabilitáci*ó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 9)

óbégató*kat*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 9)

katlancsa*ta*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 9)

tanyabo*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 10)

kor*lát*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 10)

lát*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 10)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

vecser*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 10)

nyenye*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

retori*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 10)

ka*masz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

masz-*szőr*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 10)

szőrbun*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

dara*bol*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 10)

boltozatbor*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

dala*i*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 10)

idegfegy*ver*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 10)

verbá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 11)

lis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 11)

tagadhatat*lan*


----------



## vhm (2018 Április 11)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 12)

ta*pos*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 12)

postá*ra
*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 12)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 12)

tó*ga*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 12)

garáz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 12)

dadais*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 13)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 13)

rostoko*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 13)

Lópi*ci *(Gáspár)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 13)

cipőfű*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 13)

zömí*tő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

tőti*ke
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 13)

kele*pel*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

pél*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 13)

da*gi*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

gitá*ros*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 13)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 13)

kolla*gén*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 13)

génsebé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 14)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 14)

Tó*ni*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 14)

nihilis*ta
*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 14)

tapo*só*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

só*let*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 15)

lét*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 15)

rakétakilö*vő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

vörös*bor*


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

bordély*ház *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

házmes*ter*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 15)

terve*i*


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

ibolyacso*kor*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

kor*mos*


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

mosto*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

haza*fi*


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

filozofálgat*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

Nini*ve*


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

vevő*kör*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

kör*tánc*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

tánc*dal*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

dal*est*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

esthar*mat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

matriarchá*tus*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

tuskólá*bú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

bútor*lap*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

ta*kar*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

kar*fa*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

fazoná*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 15)

ru*ha*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 15)

ha*mis*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 16)

miskakan*csó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Április 16)

Csóna*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 16)

kos*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 16)

latol*gat*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 16)

gatya*baj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 16)

bajkeve*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 17)

rö*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 17)

mimó*za*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 17)

/a kos-lat után a la-tol-gat nem az igazi megolďás, de már mindegy 

za*bi

*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 17)

bime*tál*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 17)

huncili írta:


> /a kos-lat után a la-tol-gat nem az igazi megolďás, de már mindegy
> 
> za*bi
> *


Bocsi,igazad van......


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 17)

tál*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 17)

csa*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 18)

csicsó*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 18)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 18)

ka*vics*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kalamaj*ka*


ka*pa*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 18)

pa*raj*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 19)

rajparancs*nok*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 19)

aniko45 írta:


> pa*raj*


raj*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 19)

tava*szi*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 19)

szifonpat*ron*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 19)

ron*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 19)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 19)

karamel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 19)

Lata*bár*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 19)

bár*szék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 20)

széktám*la*


----------



## Brassai Mark (2018 Április 20)

lapát


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 20)

Brassai Mark írta:


> lapát


pátri*a
*
Egyszerre csak egy hozzászólást, kedves Márk


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 20)

agóni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 20)

aro*ma*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 20)

maket*ted*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 20)

tedding*ton*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 20)

tonhalsalá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 21)

ta*bu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 21)

butus*ka*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 21)

kapa*nyél*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 22)

nyeldek*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 22)

lő*re*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 22)

recéz*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 22)

vege*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 22)

tál*ka *


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 22)

ka*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 22)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 22)

dévajkod*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 22)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 22)

ta*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 23)

tár*kony*


----------



## Brassai Mark (2018 Április 23)

konyha


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 23)

hasábburgo*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 23)

nyara*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 23)

las*sú*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 24)

súrol*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Április 24)

találta*lak*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 24)

lakta*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 24)

nya*kas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 24)

kas*pó*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 24)

pó*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 25)

revidi*ál*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 25)

al*váz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 25)

vázlat*rajz*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 25)

rajzesz*köz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 25)

közté*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 26)

rivá*lis*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 26)

listá*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 26)

bará*ti*


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 26)

tivor*nya
*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Április 27)

nyava*jog*


----------



## vhm (2018 Április 27)

jogta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 27)

langalé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 28)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 28)

szín*kép*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 28)

képszerkesz*tő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 29)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 29)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 29)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 29)

tolako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Április 29)

dóze*rol*


----------



## berzsi0519 (2018 Április 30)

roller


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 30)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dóze*rol*


rol*ni // *bocs, de ler-rel nem tudok folytatást-


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 30)

ni*csak*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 30)

csak*ra*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Április 30)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 1)

di*vat*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Május 1)

vat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 1)

ta*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 1)

vipe*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 1)

taka*rít*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 1)

ritmusgi*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 2)

tár*sak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 2)

sakkoz*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 2)

napon*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 2)

tamagoc*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 2)

csicseribor*só *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 2)

só*sav*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 3)

savlekö*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 3)

rituevu írta:


> savlekö*tő*


tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 4)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 4)

kaba*la*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

laiku*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 4)

sok*szög*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 5)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 5)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 5)

ru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 5)

hatal*mas*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 5)

maska*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 5)

ravasz*di*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 5)

dirigál*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 5)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 5)

narancs*lé*
salá*ta
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 5)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 5)

Latvi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 5)

a*lap*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Május 6)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 6)

ta*tu*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 6)

tupírfé*sű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 6)

sűrű*be*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 6)

betűfor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 7)

malá*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 7)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 7)

zsa*bó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 7)

bó*kol*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

kolbászkoc*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 7)

kalaptar*tó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 7)

tópar*ti*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 7)

falu*si*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Május 7)

siká*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 8)

torkolat*tűz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 8)

tűz*csap*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 9)

csap*da*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 9)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 9)

mara*bu*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 9)

bubifrizu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 10)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 10)

tankcsap*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 10)

daga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 10)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 10)

salá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 10)

tamago*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 11)

csi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 11)

belu*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 11)

ga*rat*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 11)

ratkó*i* // Ratkóra valósi


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 11)

izompacsir*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 11)

tabu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 12)

tabu


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 12)

búbá*nat*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 12)

nátri*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 12)

Um*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 12)

karonü*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 13)

lő*tér*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 13)

téridő*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 13)

ben*ne*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 13)

Nepomu*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 13)

kivé*tel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 13)

telhetet*len*


----------



## vhm (2018 Május 13)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 13)

tesped*ten*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 13)

tengeli*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 13)

ceru*za*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 14)

zabolát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 14)

lan*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 14)

kama*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 14)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 14)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 15)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 15)

dó*zse*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 15)

zse*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 15)

tonná*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 15)

nyiratko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 16)

Zolo*ne* (permetszer)


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 16)

negatívu*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 16)

mara*dék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 16)

dekrétu*mok*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 16)

mokkacu*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 16)

kor*lát*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 17)

látszer*ész*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 17)

lát - sze - *rész 
*
részará*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 17)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 17)

ka*pa*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 17)

rituevu írta:


> lát - sze - *rész *


hm.. ilyen még nem volt eltévesztettem egy szótagolást és igen valóban úgy
pa*pír*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 17)

pirkad*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 17)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 17)

ó*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 18)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 18)

tás*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 18)

kama*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 18)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 18)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 18)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 19)

au*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 19)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 19)

áspi*sod*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 19)

sodrás*ban*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 19)

bandagaz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 19)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 20)

rab*lánc*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 20)

láncfű*rész *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 20)

részlet*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 21)

reveren*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 21)

da*mil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 21)

millio*mos*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 21)

mos*dó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 21)

dohog*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 21)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 21)

léte*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 21)

zötyög*tek*


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 21)

tek*nő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 21)

nő*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 22)

naplemen*te*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 22)

Te*réz*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 22)

(a) rézangya*lát* (!)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 22)

láthatat*lan*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 22)

Lankadat*lan*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 22)

lan*ka*


----------



## Anolisz (2018 Május 22)

kaná*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 22)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Anolisz (2018 Május 22)

terme*lő*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 22)

lő*rés*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 22)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 22)

lóverseny*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 22)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 23)

teme*tő*


----------



## Anolisz (2018 Május 23)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 23)

halpogá*csa*


----------



## Anolisz (2018 Május 23)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 23)

dé*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 23)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 23)

termékská*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 23)

la*pát*


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 23)

pátriár*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 23)

kalá*ris*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 24)

Ris*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 24)

kaporszakál*lú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 24)

lúgo*san*


----------



## Anolisz (2018 Május 24)

san*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 24)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 24)

ka*var*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 25)

varró*gép*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 25)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 25)

lő*tér*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 25)

térsé*get*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 25)

get*tó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 25)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 25)

ás*pis*


----------



## gamegame (2018 Május 26)

Pis*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 26)

Ta*mil*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 26)

milli*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

ó*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

természete*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

sen*ki*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

kivé*tel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

teljesíthe*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

lóhá*ton *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

ton*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

talál*gat*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

gat*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

terráriu*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

majda*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

maj-da-ni


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

madagaszká*ri /*_ bocs, nem figyeltem eléggé_


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

riasz*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

táskavarró*gép *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 26)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 27)

mű*sor*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 27)

sorveze*tő *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 27)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 27)

ceruzahegye*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 27)

zömé*ben*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 27)

bendő*je*


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

jelenlé*te*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 27)

teke*nő*


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 27)

lópat*kó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 27)

kószá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 27)

lóte*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 28)

tü*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 28)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 28)

nevető*görcs *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 28)

görcsol*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 28)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 28)

rahed*li*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 29)

litáni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 29)

anyu*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 29)

kapuc*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 29)

Nio*bé*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 29)

bé*tel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 29)

teljesíthetet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 30)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 30)

cseme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 30)

te*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 30)

vecser*nye*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Május 30)

nye*rő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 30)

rőzsesze*dő *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 30)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 30)

relativi*tás *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 31)

ka*par*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Május 31)

par*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Május 31)

Ti*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 31)

sza*már*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 1)

már*na*


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 2)

narancsszí*nű*


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 2)

nünü*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 2)

keve*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 2)

rőzse*tűz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 2)

tűz*hely*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 2)

helység*név *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 3)

név*nap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 3)

naplo*pó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 3)

pókerpar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 3)

ti*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 3)

toktermé*sű *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 3)

sűrű*be*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 4)

betegeske*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 4)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 4)

szögle*tes*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Június 4)

tes*co*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 5)

kopor*só*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 5)

sólám*pa*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 5)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 6)

tapin*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 6)

tópar*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Június 6)

ti*los*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 6)

*pá*los


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 8)

Los*di *
http://www.alphadent.hu/gyartok/losdi-2.html


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 8)

direk*te *


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 9)

Kuriga írta:


> direk*te *


Azt hittem ez nem létezik.De fonetikusan én tudtam rosszul.
teme*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 9)

tirá*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 9)

dara*bol*


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 10)

bol*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 10)

tirami*su*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 10)

suho*gó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 10)

gólyakali*fa*


----------



## laara (2018 Június 10)

fabá*bu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 10)

bu*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 11)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 11)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Június 11)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 11)

tor*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Június 12)

ma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 12)

dár*da*


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 12)

da*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 12)

Gizel*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 12)

lapidári*um*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Június 12)

Umti*ti * (francia futballista)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 12)

ti*por*


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 12)

porce*lán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 13)

lándzsá*val*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 13)

valla*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 13)

tógá*ja*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 13)

javí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 13)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 13)

ma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 14)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 14)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 15)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 15)

tegna*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 15)

piac*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 15)

rabol*tak*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 15)

takti*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 15)

listáz*va*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 16)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 16)

kibe*szél*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 17)

szélerő*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 17)

mű*vész*


----------



## vhm (2018 Június 17)

vészma*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 18)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 18)

dalo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 18)

ló*bab*


----------



## Pink Orchidea (2018 Június 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> ló*bab*


babszem


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 18)

szemte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

len*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 19)

ge*be*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

beveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

ceru*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

zaba*gép *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

csikó*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 19)

hallo*más*


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 21)

másnap*ra*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 21)

rakodóparton


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 21)

ton*na*


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 21)

napos


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 22)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 22)

had*táp*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 22)

táplá*lék*


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

lékhorgászás


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 22)

sás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 22)

kari*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 22)

madagaszká*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 23)

rivalizá*ló*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 23)

lókö*tő*


----------



## laara (2018 Június 23)

tőosztás*sal*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 23)

saller*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 23)

nekropo*lisz*


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 24)

lisztesláda


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 24)

dalo*ló*


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 24)

lókötő


----------



## laara (2018 Június 24)

tökéletesí*tő *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 24)

tőke*rész*


----------



## vhm (2018 Június 24)

rész*leg*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 24)

legal*só*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 24)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 24)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 24)

rés*fal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 24)

faldönge*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 24)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 25)

ó*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 25)

korlát*lan*


----------



## laara (2018 Június 25)

lan*ton *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 25)

Ton*csi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 25)

csípőfi*cam*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 25)

cammog*va*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 25)

valamiko*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 25)

riada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 26)

lom*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 26)

támasz*pont*


----------



## laara (2018 Június 26)

pontvesztesége*im*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 26)

impa*la*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 26)

lamel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 26)

la*kos*


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 27)

kosboroz*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 27)

nai*va*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 28)

vala*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 28)

haho*ta*


----------



## vhm (2018 Június 28)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 28)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 28)

színmin*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 28)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 29)

langusz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 30)

tata*mi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 30)

mihasz*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 30)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 30)

bőrklini*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 30)

kapitalis*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 30)

takargatniva*ló *


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 30)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 30)

róma*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 30)

irom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 30)

barom*fi*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Június 30)

Fito*sak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Június 30)

sak*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 1)

terve*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 1)

zö*rej *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 1)

rejtélye*sen*


----------



## laara (2018 Július 1)

senki*ért *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 1)

érthetet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 1)

len*ge*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 2)

geneti*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 2)

kacagóbé*ka *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 2)

katama*rán*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 2)

rán*gás*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 2)

Gáspárja*id*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 2)

idvezí*tő*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 3)

tő*zsér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 3)

zser*bó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 3)

bólogat*ván*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 3)

ván*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 3)

kósto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 3)

lópat*kó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 4)

kó*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 4)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 4)

kalá*ka*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 4)

kapupántcsa*var*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 4)

War*só*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 4)

só*der*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 5)

derme*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 5)

dőzsöl*tek*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 5)

tektoni*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 5)

kus*had*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 6)

hadszín*tér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 6)

tér*kép*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 6)

képzőmű*vész*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 6)

Vész*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 7)

tő*le*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 7)

lebo*rul*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 7)

R


rituevu írta:


> tő*le*



levegő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 7)

rekeszi*zom*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 7)

zom*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 7)

bi*ka*


----------



## vhm (2018 Július 7)

ka*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 7)

lap*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 7)

raké*ta *


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 8)

kara*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 8)

vándor*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 8)

lótenyész*tő *


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 8)

tőzegtég*la *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 8)

lakáshi*tel*


----------



## KVerocska2 (2018 Július 8)

telefon


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 8)

Éva néni52 írta:


> lakáshi*tel*


teljesí*tő // te-*le-fon nem jó, nem betűegyezőség kell, hanem szótag.


----------



## sivecste (2018 Július 8)

tő*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 8)

le*csó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 8)

csónak*ház*


----------



## sivecste (2018 Július 8)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 9)

természe*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 9)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 9)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 9)

lő*re*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 9)

rekor*dok*


----------



## sivecste (2018 Július 9)

dokto*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 9)

riada*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 9)

lom*bos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 9)

bosto*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 10)

Nio*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 10)

bé*kés*


----------



## Csimáné Soltész Judit (2018 Július 10)

kés*hegy*


----------



## huncili (2018 Július 10)

Csimáné Soltész Judit írta:


> kés*hegy*


hegymenet*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 10)

bengá*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 10)

lili*om*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 10)

omlado*zó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 10)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 10)

falá*bú*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 11)

bu*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 11)

taka*rék*


----------



## huncili (2018 Július 11)

rék*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 11)

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 11)

ba*rát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 11)

Rát*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 12)

ka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 12)

ró*zsa*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 12)

zsarutem*pó*


----------



## huncili (2018 Július 12)

pózol*tak*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 12)

takti*ka*


----------



## galatimi (2018 Július 12)

kari*ka*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 12)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## galatimi (2018 Július 12)

kato*na*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 12)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 12)

galago*nya*


----------



## galatimi (2018 Július 12)

nyaral*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 12)

las*sú*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 13)

su*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 13)

ba*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 14)

ka*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 14)

rituevu írta:


> ka*pa*


paradicso*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 14)

mimó*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 14)

za*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 15)

bála*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 15)

nyalá*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 15)

bol*ha*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 15)

hatá*ros*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 15)

roskadoz*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 15)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 15)

kia*bál*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 15)

bál*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 15)

napi*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 16)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 16)

dózerol*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 16)

na*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 16)

pihente*tő*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 16)

tőrö*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 16)

zö*rög*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 16)

rögtön*ző *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 16)

zö*rej*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 17)

rej*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 17)

tek*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 17)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 18)

vérlází*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 18)

tó*csa*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 18)

csa*dor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 18)

dor*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 19)

kopogta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 19)

tó*ga*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 19)

ga*mó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 19)

mó*ka*


----------



## Danielxy (2018 Július 19)

kabát


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 19)

bát*rak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 20)

rak*tár*


----------



## Danielxy (2018 Július 20)

tár*hely*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 20)

hely*rajz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 20)

rajztáb*la*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 20)

lajosmizse*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 20)

iro*da*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 20)

dalár*da *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 20)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 21)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 21)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 22)

napon*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 22)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 22)

nya*fog*


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 22)

fog*da*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 22)

da*rázs *(ráz)


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 25)

rázzá*tok*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 25)

tok*nál*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 26)

Éva néni52 írta:


> nál..... ????


A kettős betű cserével nál(nyál)
tok*nál*


----------



## hegyipatak (2018 Július 26)

nyál*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 26)

kata*lán*


----------



## hegyipatak (2018 Július 26)

lángo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

lóhe*re*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 26)

rekor*dom*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

dombóvá*ri*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 26)

ri*ad*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

adha*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

tó*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

csa*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

tabernáku*lum *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

lumpo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

lósós*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

kanalas*gém*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

gémte*lep*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

lepkehá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

számkive*tett *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

tett*hely*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

helyre*hoz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 26)

hozzáál*lás*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

lássá*tok*!


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 26)

toklász*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 27)

nyak*sál*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 27)

szál*ba*


----------



## Pamada (2018 Július 27)

*Ba*laton


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 27)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 27)

halpogá*csa*


----------



## Pamada (2018 Július 27)

csacsi


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 27)

csi*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 27)

be*teg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 27)

teg*nap*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 27)

napkollek*tor *


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 28)

torzsalko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 28)

doro*gi*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 28)

gibo*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 28)

a*pa*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 28)

pa-dö-*dö*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 28)

Dö*me*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 28)

mezősé*gi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 28)

gi*tár*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 28)

tárgyilago*san*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 29)

san*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 29)

dagasz*tás*


----------



## Karpulax (2018 Július 29)

táskás


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 29)

kás*tu*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 29)

tupírozot*tan*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 29)

tanme*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 29)

semer*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 29)

reme*te*


----------



## KVerocska2 (2018 Július 29)

tele*pes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 29)

pes*ti*


----------



## tornando (2018 Július 30)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 30)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Karpulax (2018 Július 30)

kala*pál*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 30)

pálfordu*lás*


----------



## Karpulax (2018 Július 30)

lássa*lak*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Július 30)

lakmáro*zik*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 30)

zikku*rat*


----------



## Karpulax (2018 Július 30)

rat*tan*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

tanme*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 30)

se*hol*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

Hollandi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 31)

ado*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 31)

malári*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 31)

anakon*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Július 31)

ta*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 1)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 1)

Dó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 1)

radiá*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 1)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 1)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 2)

rollero*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 2)

zóná*i*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 2)

időka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 3)

pu*li*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 3)

lite*res*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

respek*tál*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 3)

tálto*sok*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

sokfé*le*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 3)

lepe*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

neve*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

tő*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

ker*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

ge*be*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

bejáró*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

nősül*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

ne*sze*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 3)

sze*kér*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

kérke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 4)

dő*re*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 4)

remíz*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 4)

behí*vó*


----------



## hegyipatak (2018 Augusztus 4)

voní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 4)

Tó*ra*


----------



## hegyipatak (2018 Augusztus 4)

rajon*gó*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 4)

gó*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 4)

Bé*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

lavi*na*


----------



## cdurmol (2018 Augusztus 4)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

lé*dús*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 4)

dúsvirá*gú*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 5)

guri*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 5)

galago*nya*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 5)

nyafog*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 6)

találko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 6)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 6)

Navar*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 6)

radiá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 6)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 6)

ma*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 7)

gala*csin *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 7)

csinta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 8)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 8)

tali*ga*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 8)

gala*csin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 8)

csincsil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 9)

lapí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 9)

tógá*ja*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 9)

japánaká*cok *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 10)

csókál*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 10)

ló*vé*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 10)

vékony*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 10)

rafinéri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 11)

au*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 11)

la*pu*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 12)

pufo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 12)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 13)

bé*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 13)

kerék*pár*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 13)

pár*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 13)

bandukol*va*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 13)

vakond*é*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 13)

va-kon-*dé*
dé*kán*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 13)

kán*kán*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 13)

kán*tor*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 13)

tortada*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 13)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 14)

tirá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 15)

dalár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 15)

da*gi*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 15)

gigá*szi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 15)

szigo*rú*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 15)

rúzsoz*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 15)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

tataro*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 16)

Zo*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 16)

lapá*tol*


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 16)

tollasü*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 16)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 16)

hatal*mas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 16)

maska*ra*


----------



## vhm (2018 Augusztus 16)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 16)

riada*lom *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 16)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 17)

hada*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 17)

ró*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 17)

Kaleva*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 17)

lakó*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 18)

házmeste*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 18)

ribiz*li*


----------



## GesBalazs (2018 Augusztus 18)

liberáli*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 18)

sokko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 19)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 19)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 19)

nyakig*láb *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 19)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 19)

liba*sor*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 19)

sor*köz*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 19)

közben*ső*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 19)

sötétszür*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 20)

keze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 20)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 21)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

tófür*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

dő*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 21)

Teve*re*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

reveren*da*


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 21)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

magashegysé*gi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

gigá*szi*


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

sziesztá*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

kó*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

madárlát*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

kaja*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 21)

kos*bor*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

borszakér*tő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 22)

tő*le*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

legom*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 22)

bol*ha*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

hatal*mi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 22)

mi*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

kor*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 22)

helyte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 23)

cseme*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 23)

gere*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 23)

ben*ne*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 23)

neveze*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 23)

tesped*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 23)

Nive*a *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 23)

amerika*i*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 24)

ígére*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 24)

tes*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 24)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 24)

kel*me*


----------



## vhm (2018 Augusztus 24)

me*se*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 25)

sehonna*i*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 25)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 25)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 25)

késleke*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 25)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

kor*hű*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

hűséges*kü *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

különbö*ző*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

zöre*je*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

je*lek*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

lekvárosü*veg*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 26)

vegzá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 26)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2018 Augusztus 26)

tű*rő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 26)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 27)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 27)

radiá*tor*


----------



## VB. Etti (2018 Augusztus 27)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 28)

malá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 28)

talál*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 28)

kana*pé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 28)

péti*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 28)

sószó*ró*


----------



## vhm (2018 Augusztus 28)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 29)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 29)

árnyé*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 29)

kosszarvú*ra*


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 29)

ra*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 29)

bol*dog*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 30)

dog*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 30)

ma*gyar*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 30)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 30)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 31)

reme*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 31)

te*ker*


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 31)

kerge


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 31)

gezemi*ce *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Augusztus 31)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 1)

agóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

aritmeti*ka*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

kata*lán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

haho*ta*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

takarás*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

bandi*ta*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

kabinette*rem *


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 1)

rém*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

bejá*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 1)

rózsa*tő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

tő*kés*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 1)

késdobá*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

lósós*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 1)

karalá*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 1)

bé*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 1)

kelen*gye *


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 2)

gye*pű*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 2)

pü*ré *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 2)

ré*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 3)

gi*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 3)

da*rab*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Szeptember 3)

rab*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 3)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 4)

szárma*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 4)

zó*na*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Szeptember 4)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 4)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 5)

tanácsko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 5)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 5)

Mi*hál*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 5)

háj*fű*


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 5)

fűző*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 5)

kegyet*len*


----------



## GesBalazs (2018 Szeptember 5)

len*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 5)

gerelyhají*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 6)

katatóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 6)

amóni*a*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Szeptember 6)

alabást*rom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 6)

romlan*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 7)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Szeptember 7)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 8)

bála*nya*


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 8)

nya*fi*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 8)

fifiká*san *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 9)

san*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 9)

da*rab*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 9)

rabszállí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 9)

tokozód*hat*


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 9)

hatrendbe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 9)

liba*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 9)

sor*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 10)

sokko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 10)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 10)

bát*ran*


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 10)

randevú*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 10)

javada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 11)

lom*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 11)

társa*ság*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 11)

Ság*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 12)

várka*pu*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 12)

pulisz*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 12)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 13)

malá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 13)

ró*zsák*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 14)

zsákbamacs*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 14)

kato*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 14)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 14)

tanakod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 15)

vala*ki*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 15)

kiebru*dal *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 15)

dalla*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 16)

mosha*tó*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 16)

galago*nya*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

nyakal*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 16)

niko*tin*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 16)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

simai*zom*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 16)

zom*bi*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

bipolá*ris*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 16)

Ris*ka*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

katonado*log *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 16)

loggi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 17)

akarate*rő *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 17)

rő*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 17)

zsela*tin*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

tinta*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 17)

hallo*más*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 17)

másna*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 18)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 18)

takarító*nő*


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

Nőgyógyász


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Szeptember 18)

gyászhu*szár*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 18)

szárma*zás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 18)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 19)

toporzé*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 19)

kolbász*ka*


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 19)

kabátakasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 19)

tóriu*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 19)

ma*lac*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 22)

lacri*mál*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 22)

málnás*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 22)

ba*ba*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 22)

bacilusgaz*da *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 22)

dara*bol*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 22)

boldogsághor*mon *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 22)

mon*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 22)

dara*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 23)

bosto*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 23)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 24)

Ta*más*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 24)

másna*pos*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 24)

postako*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 24)

csi*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 25)

gali*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 25)

ba*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 26)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## tornando (2018 Szeptember 26)

kaná*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 26)

riasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 26)

tó*rusz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 27)

rusz*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 27)

libe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 27)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 27)

lő*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 27)

szerze*tes*


----------



## kunkocsard (2018 Szeptember 27)

testem


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 27)

tempe*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 28)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 28)

taka*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 28)

roska*tag*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 28)

tag*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 29)

díjbesze*dő*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

dőlés*szög *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 29)

szögle*tes*


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 29)

tesséke*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 29)

liget*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 29)

regé*lés*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

lestyán*nal*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 30)

nal*var*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 30)

varro*da*


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 30)

damasztab*rosz *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 30)

rosszal*ló*


----------



## delivia (2018 Szeptember 30)

lóhere


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 30)

resze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Szeptember 30)

lőrin*ci*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 1)

ci*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

Csa*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 1)

ba*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 1)

ka*par*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

par*fé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 1)

félelme*tes*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 1)

tes*sék*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 2)

szék*láb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 2)

lábtor*na*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 2)

na*hát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 2)

hát*ha*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 2)

hadar*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 2)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 3)

kita*kar*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 3)

kar*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 3)

masza*tol*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 3)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 3)

vaj*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 3)

dadais*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 4)

talá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 4)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 5)

reze*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 5)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 5)

karalá*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 5)

bé*ke*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 5)

ke*bel*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 6)

belse*je*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 6)

je*len*


----------



## delivia (2018 Október 6)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 6)

cseme*te*


----------



## vhm (2018 Október 6)

teker*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

gő*te *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 6)

teper*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 7)

tömörí*tő*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

tőkekoncentráci*ó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

ólomkato*na*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

nazá*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

listeri*a*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

arany*ág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

ágtö*vis*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

viskóte*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

cece*légy*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

légycsap*da*


----------



## delivia (2018 Október 7)

daráló


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

rúpi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

alap*hang*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

hang*fal*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

fallab*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

da*gi*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

gitár*húr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

húrnégy*szög*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

rőzsenya*láb*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

láb*fej*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

fejte*tű*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

Na*dal*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

dallam*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

ravatalo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

miká*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

kazama*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 7)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

tanu*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 8)

lóhe*re*


----------



## delivia (2018 Október 8)

reményte*len*


----------



## Erdem Éva (2018 Október 8)

len*ge*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 8)

gerinctö*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 8)

rőfös*bolt*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 8)

bolthálóza*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 8)

tibe*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 8)

ti*los*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 9)

Éva néni52 írta:


> tibe*ti*[/QUOT
> 
> Ti*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 9)

borrava*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 10)

lópa*ta*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 10)

ta*valy(vaj)*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 10)

vaj*da*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 11)

da*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 11)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 12)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 12)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 12)

miat*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 12)

tanárbá*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 12)

csi*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 13)

paro*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 13)

la*za*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 13)

zabálniva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 13)

lófaj*ta*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 13)

tapaszta*lat *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 13)

latri*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 13)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 14)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 14)

Tama*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 14)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 14)

gólyame*se*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 14)

se*reg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 14)

reggelen*te*


----------



## susiekissne (2018 Október 14)

tere*get*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 15)

get*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 15)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 15)

mérhe*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 15)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 15)

kemen*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 15)

cemen*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 15)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 16)

kelle*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 16)

meste*ri*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 16)

ribisz*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

kese*rű*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 16)

rühel*li *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

lili*om*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 16)

omlado*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 16)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 16)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 17)

neve*tés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 17)

tész*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 18)

talá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 18)

lógat*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 18)

ja*vít*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 18)

vit*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 18)

terefe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 19)

reveren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 19)

da*mil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 19)

millio*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 20)

mosha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 20)

Tóal*más*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 20)

másna*pon*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 20)

pontonda*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 20)

rugal*mas*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 21)

mas*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 21)

Nive*a*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 21)

apácalep*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 21)

ke*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 22)

rekke*nő*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 22)

tor*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

kos*bor*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

bordély*ház *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

háztartá*si*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

sikáto*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

rok*ka*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

kabinetiro*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

vacsoravendé*gek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

gekkófé*lék*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

Szatmárcse*ke*


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

keringőruha


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

ha*mar*


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

marhahúsleves


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

Ves*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 22)

paradicsompü*ré *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 22)

répator*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 22)

takarmány*liszt*


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

liszthar*mat*


----------



## susiekissne (2018 Október 23)

matracvé*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 23)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 23)

reveren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 23)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 23)

rabló*hús*


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 23)

húsvéthét*fő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 23)

főző*lap*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 23)

lap*top*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 24)

topszó*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 24)

tár*sas*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 25)

sas*orr*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 25)

orr*csepp*


----------



## vhm (2018 Október 25)

csepp*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 25)

Kőka*pu*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 25)

puri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 26)

na*hát*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 26)

hátrál*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 26)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 27)

kisebb*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 27)

re*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 27)

gere*ben*


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 28)

bendő*be*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 28)

belő*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 28)

lere*szel*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 28)

szelfi*bot *


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 28)

botrány*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 28)

Kő*szeg*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 29)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 29)

óra*rend*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 29)

rendbon*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 29)

táskajaví*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 30)

táskacen*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 30)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 30)

tó*csa*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 30)

csapa*dék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 30)

dekrétu*ma*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 30)

madárberke*nye*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 30)

nyenye*re*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 30)

rehabili*tál *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 30)

tál*ca*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 30)

cafa*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 30)

tok*hal*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 30)

hal*kan *


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 30)

kan*csal*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 31)

csal*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 31)

fa*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 31)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 Október 31)

lópa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 1)

taga*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 1)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 1)

ka*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 2)

szalamand*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 2)

ratifi*kál*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 2)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 2)

tata*mi*


----------



## pirosa (2018 November 2)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 2)

dadais*ta*


----------



## laara (2018 November 2)

tanakod*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 2)

Nini*ve*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 2)

venyi*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 2)

gere*ben*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 3)

benzin*kút*


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

kútká*va *


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

vacillál*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 3)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 3)

ta*nár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 3)

nár*cisz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 4)

ciszter*na*


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

na*hát *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 4)

hátborzonga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 4)

tó*csa*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 5)

csacsog*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 5)

Nini*ve*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 5)

vedelhet*ne*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 5)

ne*sze*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 5)

szelen*ce*


----------



## vigh.otti (2018 November 5)

celebrál


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 6)

ral*ly *


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 6)

Lyci*um*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 6)

umbuldá*ló*


----------



## vigh.otti (2018 November 6)

lókupec


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 6)

ec*ho*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 6)

homo*gén*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 7)

géntér*kép*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 7)

képszerkesz*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 7)

tőszom*széd*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 7)

szedhe*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 7)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 7)

mér*nök*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 8)

aniko45 írta:


> mér*nök*


Írjál már le egy "nök"-kel kezdődő szót.


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 8)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Tiha*mér*


mérleghin*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 8)

takarékosko*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 8)

rituevu írta:


> Írjál már le egy "nök"-kel kezdődő szót.


Bocsi...Arra gondoltam ,hogy a rövid "ö"-t hosszúra válthatjuk!"Nők""Elnézést!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 8)

Dó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 8)

rakétave*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 8)

tőke*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 8)

halgazda*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 9)

Ság-*hegy *


----------



## tornando (2018 November 9)

hegyvidé*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 9)

kiet*len*


----------



## vhm (2018 November 9)

len*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 9)

gő*te*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 9)

tetőgeren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 9)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 10)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 10)

tónusfoko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 10)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 10)

tár*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 10)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 11)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 11)

ta*nár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 11)

nárciszti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 12)

kusso*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 12)

lószőrpál*ma*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 12)

madárcseresz*nye*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 12)

nyere*mény é=e*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 12)

meny*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 12)

hallo*más*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 13)

másnapo*sak*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 14)

sakko*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 14)

Zó*ja*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 14)

javítaniva*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 14)

lóva*sút*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 14)

ló- vas*-út
*
útszé*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 14)

liba*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 14)

sor*tűz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 15)

tűznye*lő*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 15)

rituevu írta:


> tűznye*lő*


lőhetné*nek*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 15)

nek*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 15)

társada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 16)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 16)

tógá*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 17)

ban*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 17)

da*gad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 17)

Gad*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 17)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 17)

kiet*len*


----------



## laara (2018 November 17)

lencsele*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 18)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## DanielXYZ (2018 November 18)

helymeghatározó


----------



## laara (2018 November 18)

zóna*kód *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 18)

kódfej*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 19)

töreke*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 19)

lőtáb*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

lakat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 19)

langyosíta*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 19)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 19)

ragadványne*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 19)

vete*rán*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 19)

tata*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

mi*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 19)

nek*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 20)

tarked*li*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 20)

liba*top*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 20)

top*pon*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 20)

pontosíta*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 20)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 20)

veze*kel*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 20)

kel*me*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 20)

mehet*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 21)

nevet*ve*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 21)

vető*mag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 21)

magzat*víz*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 22)

víz*mű*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 22)

műem*lék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 22)

lékhorgász*bot*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 23)

botsás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 23)

katama*rán*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 23)

ráncigál*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 24)

Ni*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 24)

kese*rű*


----------



## laara (2018 November 24)

rügyez*ne*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 24)

nevet*ve*


----------



## laara (2018 November 24)

vecser*nye*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 24)

nyeremé*nye*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 24)

nye*lem*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 24)

lemhé*nyi */Lemhény: falu Romániában/


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 24)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 24)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 25)

színpa*di*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 25)

diridon*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 25)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 26)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 26)

lóversenyté*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 27)

rimánko*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 27)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 27)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 28)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 28)

tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 28)

radar*bot*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 29)

botsás*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 29)

ka*lap*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 29)

lap*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 29)

ka*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 30)

szalá*mi*


----------



## susiekissne (2018 November 30)

militaris*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## oolong (2018 November 30)

szigetla*kó*


----------



## tornando (2018 November 30)

kólint*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 30)

vacso*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 30)

Ramó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 30)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 November 30)

szirá*ki*


----------



## laara (2018 November 30)

kiada*tás *


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 1)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

kabinlejá*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 1)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

tőketörlesz*tés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 1)

tész*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

tanító*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 1)

nő*vér*


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

vérlází*tó*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 1)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

tabudön*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 1)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 2)

cement*ből *(van folyt)


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 2)

bölcsessé*ge*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 2)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 2)

cemen*tes*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 2)

tesséke*li
*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 2)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 2)

peremvidé*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 2)

ke*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 3)

verzi*ó*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 3)

ózonréte*ge*


----------



## laara (2018 December 3)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 3)

ceruzavonás*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 3)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 4)

mosoga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 4)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 5)

malá*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 5)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 5)

paszpar*tu*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 6)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 6)

zsarutem*pó*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 6)

pókerez*het*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 6)

het*ven*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 6)

vendégjá*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 6)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 6)

kormo*rán*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 7)

rántot*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 7)

tava*szi*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 7)

szi*var*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 7)

var*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 7)

ga*rat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 7)

rat*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 8)

tanó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 8)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## laara (2018 December 8)

rizot*tó*


----------



## Pitus1 (2018 December 8)

tót-á-gas


----------



## tornando (2018 December 8)

Pitus1 írta:


> tótág*as*


Ezt ígygy kell: tót-á-gas
gasoli*ne*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 8)

neme*re*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 9)

tornando írta:


> Ezt ígygy kell: tót-á-gas
> gasoli*ne*


tót - á - gas:

gasoline - ezt így kell: ga - so - l i - ne


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 9)

reveren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 9)

dacosko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 9)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 9)

palá*ver*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 9)

vertiká*lis*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

listáz*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 9)

Ni*ke*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

kebelbará*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 9)

Ti*sza*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

szabadal*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 9)

madár*tej*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 10)

tejsa*vó*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 10)

vonósze*ne*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 11)

nehe*ze*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 11)

ze*ne*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 11)

neme*re*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 11)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 11)

ra*gya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 12)

gyalog*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 12)

Lópi*ci* (Gáspár)


----------



## oolong (2018 December 12)

cibál*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 12)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 12)

aranyem*ber*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 12)

berke*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 13)

nyenye*re*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 13)

recepto*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 13)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 13)

riada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 14)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 14)

dolog*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 14)

házte*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 14)

tőzeglá*pon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 14)

pon*csó*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 15)

csócsál*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 15)

javít*hat*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 16)

hatóra*i*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 16)

idény*re*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 16)

reze*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 16)

da*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 17)

ru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 18)

hata*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 19)

lombtaka*ró *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 19)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 20)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 20)

ó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 21)

ravio*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 21)

li*ba*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Éva néni52 írta:


> li*ba*


bará*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 22)

tok*hal*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

hal*vér*


----------



## bepa789 (2018 December 22)

Vér*tes*


----------



## laara (2018 December 22)

tesséke*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 22)

lihe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 23)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

lő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 23)

reme*te*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 24)

tevehaj*csár*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 24)

csár*da*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 24)

darucsi*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 24)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 25)

nyava*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 25)

javít*hat*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 25)

hatványoz*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 25)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 26)

lótar*tó*


----------



## Bale0128 (2018 December 26)

Tóbiás


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 26)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 26)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 26)

papírha*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 27)

jóte*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 27)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 28)

nyelő*cső*


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 28)

csőfo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 28)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 29)

borpin*ce*


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 30)

ceremó*nia*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 30)

ado*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 31)

malá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2018 December 31)

tavalyelőt*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2018 December 31)

tisza*i*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 1)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 1)

tő*zeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 1)

zegzugos*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 2)

Éva néni52 írta:


> zegzugos*ban*


ban*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 2)

dago*nya*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 2)

nyakig*láb *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 2)

láb*szár*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 3)

szár*csa*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)

csa*pat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 3)

pat*tan*


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 3)

tangabu*gyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 3)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 4)

mestersé*ge*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 4)

gebe*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 4)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 5)

reveren*da*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 5)

daga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 5)

dózerol*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

na*ná*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 5)

náci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 6)

óriá*si*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 6)

sikerszto*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 6)

riada*lom*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 6)

lompo*san *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 6)

sandít*va*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 6)

vacsorameghívá*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 6)

sokszí*nű (nü)*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 6)

nünü*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 6)

kerámi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 7)

automa*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 7)

ta*laj*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 7)

Laj*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 8)

bi*be*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 8)

belő*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 8)

le*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 8)

mezcse*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 8)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 8)

terüle*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 8)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)

mérhetet*len*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Január 8)

len*dül*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 8)

dülleszke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 9)

dő*re*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 9)

realis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

baba*ház*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

házmes*ter*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 9)

terméklis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

Ti*bor*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

borzasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

tó*csa*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

csaló*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 9)

kara*ván*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

ván*kos*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

kosto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 9)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 10)

szám*la*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)

lapan*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 10)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)

szek*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 10)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)

kari*ka*


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 10)

kabátcse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 11)

reveren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 11)

dako*ta*


----------



## AlexaL (2019 Január 11)

takti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 11)

kari*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 11)

ma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 12)

dár*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 12)

dalo*ló*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 12)

lócit*rom *


----------



## AlexaL (2019 Január 12)

romhal*maz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 12)

Maz*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 12)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 12)

rabló*hús*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 13)

hússalá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 13)

színját*szó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

szó*tag*


----------



## AlexaL (2019 Január 13)

tag*ság*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

Ság*vár*


----------



## AlexaL (2019 Január 13)

váral*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 13)

javí*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

karima


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 13)

madárlát*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 13)

róna


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

napon*ta*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 13)

taka*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 13)

rostá*ja*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 13)

javas*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 13)

latri*na*


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 14)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 14)

talá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 14)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 14)

tőrőlmetszet*ten*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 14)

tenge*ri*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

ri*deg*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 14)

degra*dál*


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

dalma*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

takaróhuza*tok *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 14)

tok*hal*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 14)

hal*moz*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 15)

mozzarel*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 15)

la*pát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 15)

pátri*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 15)

a*kad*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 15)

labirin*tus*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 15)

Bocsi nem frissítettem.
kadarka


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 15)

ka*lap*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 15)

lappan*tyú*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 15)

tudako*zó*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 15)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 16)

dödöl*le*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 16)

le*vél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 16)

aniko45 írta:


> le*vél*



(vé-le-mény)
vélhető*en

*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 17)

engedélye*ző*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 17)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 17)

rejtek*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 17)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 18)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Január 18)

navigá*tor*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 18)

tor*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

talajtor*na*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 18)

navi*gál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

gallé*ros*


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 18)

rostély


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

tejszín*hab*


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 18)

habcsók


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

csókál*ló*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

lóhe*re*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

reked*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 18)

tesped*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 19)

negyed*egy*


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 19)

egybeé*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 19)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 19)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 19)

tabel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 19)

la*tin*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 19)

tinta*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 19)

halvány*kék*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 19)

kék*fény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 19)

fénynya*láb*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 19)

lábmé*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 20)

rette*gő*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 20)

gőzha*jó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 20)

rituevu írta:


> rette*gő*


gőgös*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 20)

reagá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 20)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 20)

Tal*aj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 20)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 21)

janu*ár*


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 21)

árad*ás*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 21)

ás*vány*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 21)

rituevu írta:


> janu*ár*


á-ra-dás
ár*va*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 22)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 22)

kiet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 23)

len*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 23)

geometri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 24)

aláva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 25)

rekord*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 25)

jajong*va *


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 25)

vala*gát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 25)

gátfu*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 26)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 26)

kari*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 26)

ma*gyar*


----------



## Bartuska (2019 Január 27)

gyar*mat*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 27)

mat*tol *


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

tolmácsol*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

tanulószo*ba*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

bacilusgaz*da*


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

daraboló


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

lócit*rom *


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

romhal*maz*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

maz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

da*gi*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

gigászi


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

gi*da*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

darabo*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

lássá*tok*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

toktermé*se*


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

semer*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

re*tek*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 27)

tek*nős*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

nős*tény*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

tény*leg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 27)

legjob*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 28)

ban*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 28)

dara*bos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 28)

bos*nyák*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 29)

Éva néni52 írta:


> bos*nyák*



nyákol*dó*


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

Dori*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 30)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 31)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 31)

lanká*in*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 31)

inkubá*tor*


----------



## laara (2019 Január 31)

torkaszakadtá*ból *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Január 31)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 1)

hada*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 1)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 1)

korláto*zó*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 1)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 1)

leplezet*len*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 1)

len*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 2)

magve*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 2)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 2)

kese*rű*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 3)

rügyez*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 3)

Ni*ke*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 3)

kere*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 3)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 3)

dőzsöl*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 3)

tek*nő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 3)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 3)

lópa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 4)

találko*zó*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 4)

zónadön*tő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 4)

tö*rek*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 5)

rek*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 5)

torná*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 5)

Zó*ra*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 5)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 5)

tó*ga*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 5)

galagonya


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 5)

nyara*ló*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 5)

ló*bab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 5)

bab*zsák*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 5)

zsákbamacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 5)

ka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 6)

puber*tás*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 6)

Tas*nak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 6)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 7)

Dö*me*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 7)

melegí*tő*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 7)

nyaral*na*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)

napi*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 7)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 7)

tapasz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 8)

pasztil*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 8)

la*kat*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 8)

kat*tog*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

aniko45 írta:


> kat*tog*


Togliat*ti // AttilaDHun64: *az utolsó szótag lesz az új szó első szótagja: tó-gaz-da-ság nem jó


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

*ti*noru (gomba)


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

tino*ru *(gomba)

Lassan csak felfogom ;-)


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

ruhaszárí*tó*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

Na akkor most a 
togazda*ság*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

ságvá*ri //*egy jó tanács: majd alakítsd úgy a szóvégét ragokkal akár, hogy folytatható legyen.


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

ri*deg // *igyexem ;-)
*
*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

degres*szív*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

szívte*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

lencse*szem*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

szemüve*ges*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

Gesta*po*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

po*hár*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

hár*fa*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

faka*nál*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

nál*kül*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

Azért ez elég mondvacsinált. Ahogy már írtam, olyan szavak kerüljenek a játékba, amelyeket bárki tud folytatni.

küla*lak*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

laktózérzé*keny //* igazad van majd jobban figyelek ;-)
*
*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 8)

kenyhető


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 8)

tőhaj*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

táska*zár*


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

Zár*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 9)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 9)

AttilaDHun64 írta:


> szekér*kas*


darázsfészek: da - rázs - fé - szek
szekérkas: *sze* - kér - kas


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 9)

szek*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 9)

tali*ga*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 9)

galandfé*reg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 9)

regge*li*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 9)

libe*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 9)

gő*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 9)

teper*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 9)

tő*ke*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 10)

kenőpén*ze*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 10)

zene*de*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 10)

decem*ber*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 10)

Ber*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 11)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 11)

zsarutem*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 11)

pó*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 11)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 11)

rok*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 12)

kara*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 12)

teker*csel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 12)

Marcsello71 írta:


> Csel*leng*


Tudnál írni egy szót, amelyiknek az első szótagja: leng-?


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Február 12)

Bocsánat de nem, így csellen*gő* lenne a szó, kijavítva.


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 13)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 13)

lő*por*


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Február 13)

porla*dó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 13)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 13)

zsela*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 14)

tin*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 14)

tagad*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 14)

javítha*tó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 14)

Tóalmá*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 14)

si*kér*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 14)

kérke*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 15)

dő*re*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 15)

rezesban*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 15)

dago*nya*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 15)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 15)

kukta írta:


> nyakate*kert*


ker-té-szet

kertka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 16)

puló*ver*


----------



## vivant (2019 Február 16)

Ver*dun*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 16)

dun*di*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 17)

tornando írta:


> dalo*sok*


Az előző szó "dundi" volt, nem jó rá a "dalosok"


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 17)

digitá*lis*


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Február 17)

tokmány*kulcs
*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 17)

Manóka8 írta:


> tokmány*kulcs*


kulcskari*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 17)

katama*rán*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 17)

ráncigál*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 17)

ja*pán*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 17)

páncélfül*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 17)

kemen*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 18)

cemen*de*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 18)

debel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 19)

lamel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 19)

later*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 19)

nagyothal*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 19)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 19)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 19)

lóte*tű*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 19)

tűhegy*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 19)

re*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 20)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 20)

rituevu írta:


> teknősbé*ka*


kalo*da*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 20)

datál*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 20)

Ní*lus*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 20)

lus*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 20)

tata*mi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 20)

Miner*va*


----------



## bebigyongyei (2019 Február 20)

vala*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 21)

mi*kor*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 21)

korcsoport*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 21)

javas*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 21)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 21)

szár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 22)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 22)

démoncsap*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 22)

dará*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 22)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 23)

reme*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 23)

te*ve*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 23)

vete*rán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 23)

rántot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 24)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 24)

tor*ma*


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 24)

magas*les*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 24)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 24)

dö*fi*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 24)

figu*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

névte*len*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

lengőtrapé*zon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

zongo*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

vőfélyrigmu*sok*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

tárgyalóter*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

mió*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

malátaká*vé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 24)

védel*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 25)

mezcse*re*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 25)

rekont*ra*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 25)

ra*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 25)

bol*ha*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 26)

határ*út*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 26)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 26)

Tö*köl*


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 26)

kölcsönha*tás*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 26)

Tasmani*a*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 26)

Ala*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 26)

dár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 26)

da*ra*


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 27)

ragadványne*vek*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 27)

vek*ni*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 27)

ni*csak*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Február 27)

csak*nem*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 27)

nemze*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 27)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 27)

mérnö*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 27)

kia*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 28)

dobo*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 28)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Február 28)

waterlily21 írta:


> Kicsit másképp: ló-va-*sút
> *
> sutto*gó*


Nincs igazad:ló-vas-út
*A magyar helyesírás szabályai, 12. kiadás*
234.A két egy szótagú szóból álló összetett közszavakat és tulajdonneveket úgy választjuk el, hogy az egyik szó az első, a másik szó pedig a következő sorba jusson, például: csak-is, épp-úgy, hón-alj, ing-ujj, kül-ügy, még-is, mind-egy, rend-őr, vagy-is, vas-út; Kis-ar (helységnév), Pál-ffy. Ugyanígy járunk el az igekötős igék elválasztásakor is, például: fel-ad, meg-öl, szét-üt.


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 1)

útjel*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 1)

zör*gő*


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Március 1)

gő*te*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 1)

teszeto*sza *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 1)

sza*már*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 1)

márki*né*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 2)

néző*szám*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 2)

számlaké*pes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 2)

pes*ti*


----------



## pc9000 (2019 Március 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 2)

rom*busz*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 3)

buszfordu*ló *


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 3)

tor*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

marionettbá*bu *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 3)

bubo*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 4)

rék*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Március 4)

lite*res*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 4)

restanci*a*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 4)

atompoliti*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 4)

kalapács*ujj *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 4)

ujj*báb*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 4)

bábfigu*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 4)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 5)

rimánko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 5)

dobo*ló*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 5)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Józsa Krisztina (2019 Március 5)

waterlily21 írta:


> lófa*rok*


rokka


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 5)

kapa*ró*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 5)

ró*ka*


----------



## Józsa Krisztina (2019 Március 5)

tornando írta:


> ró*ka*


kalamári


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 5)

riada*lom*


----------



## Józsa Krisztina (2019 Március 5)

lomtalanítás


----------



## laara (2019 Március 5)

táskakollekci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 6)

óko*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 6)

ria*dó*


----------



## susiekissne (2019 Március 6)

dóz*is*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 6)

isko*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 7)

lapozha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 7)

tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 7)

ravasz*di*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 7)

divatkel*me*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 7)

mese*vár*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 7)

vármegyehá*za*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 7)

za*bos*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 7)

bos*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 7)

Ton*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 8)

csiva*va*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 9)

vadó*com*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 9)

komfortosí*tó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 9)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 9)

szegfű*szeg*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 9)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 9)

órásmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 10)

terci*a*


----------



## Háromafiú (2019 Március 10)

a*lak*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 10)

lak*koz*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 10)

kozmonau*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 10)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 10)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 11)

gabalyo*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 11)

dózerol*ná*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 11)

nábob*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 12)

javíta*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 12)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 13)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 13)

szóbe*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 13)

lihe*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 13)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 14)

lő*por*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 14)

porfel*hő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 14)

hősie*sen*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 15)

sen*ki*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 15)

kima*rad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 15)

radvá*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 16)

nyílászá*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

Ró*ma*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

ma*rok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

rok*ka*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

ka*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

tortada*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

rajon*gó*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

góti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

kazama*ta*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

takar*mány*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

mángor*ló*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

reme*te*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

teme*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

tő*kés*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

késéle*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

zö*rög*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

zöre*je*

röghegysé*gek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

gek*kó*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

kama*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

ragya*vert *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

vertfa*lú*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

lubic*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

kolla*gén*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

génsebé*szet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

settenke*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

dödöl*le *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 16)

lepe*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 17)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 17)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Március 17)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 17)

mió*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 18)

találko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 18)

zónásí*tás*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 18)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 18)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 19)

tubaró*zsa*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 19)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 19)

bó*lé*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 19)

lé*nyeg*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 19)

nyeg*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 19)

leve*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 20)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 20)

lő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 20)

remé*li*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 20)

literatú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 20)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 21)

toko*zó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 21)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 21)

Kustán*szeg*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 21)

szegbelö*vő*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 21)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 21)

nyenye*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 21)

reveren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 22)

daka*ri*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 22)

riban*cé*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 22)

cé*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 22)

dako*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Március 22)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 23)

találom*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 24)

raboskod*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Március 24)

va*kul*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 24)

kulminá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 24)

lóga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 24)

Tóal*más*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Március 24)

más*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 24)

lás*sa!*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 25)

salá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 25)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 25)

ka*bát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 25)

bátra*ké*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 26)

kérege*tő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 26)

törökü*lés*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

leshelyze*tek*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 28)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 28)

kamaril*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 28)

lakóte*lep*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 28)

lep*ke*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

kerecsensóly*mok *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

mok*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

kapucsen*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

gő*te*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

teherá*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

Nini*ve*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

vevőszolgá*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

latri*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

ta*kar*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

karto*ték*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

tek*nő*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

tor*kos*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

kos*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

borkő*sav*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

savtúltengé*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

segédmun*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

kapitulá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

lópa*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

Ta*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

tata*mi*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

mimik*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

Rimi*ni*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

Nio*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

bé*csi*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

csiva*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 29)

valu*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 30)

taná*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 30)

Ri*ga*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 30)

gagyog*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 30)

ni*ni*


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 31)

Ni*ro*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 31)

rohamko*csi*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

csiva*va *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 31)

vasár*nap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

nap*tej*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

teji*vó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

vo*lán*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

tőke*hal*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

halsze*mű *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

műszempil*la*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

labo*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

ros*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

tapintatla*nul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

nul*la*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

lacafacá*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

zó*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

napiparan*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Március 31)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 1)

Déva*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 1)

iro*da*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 2)

dalár*da*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 2)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 2)

talál*ka*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 3)

ka*zán*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 3)

Zán*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 3)

kalamá*ris*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 3)

Ris*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 3)

kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 4)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 4)

taka*ros*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 4)

ros*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 4)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 4)

to*fu *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 4)

fu*ga*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 5)

garat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 5)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 6)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 7)

tirá*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 7)

da*rab*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 7)

rabkalit*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Április 7)

kapavá*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 7)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 8)

pár*ta*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 8)

ta*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 8)

vipe*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 8)

rako*dó*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 8)

dó*zse *


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 9)

zse*lé*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 9)

lékú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 9)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 10)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 11)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 11)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 11)

rőzsenya*láb*


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 11)

lábgom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 11)

ba*ka*


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 11)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 11)

árve*rés*


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 11)

réskapcso*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 11)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 12)

napon*ta*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 12)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

nyavalygá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

sa*rok*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

*á*rok


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

laara írta:


> *á*rok


Ez nem lesz jó!


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Ez nem lesz jó!


igazad van  köszönöm, hogy szóltál
eltévedtem és a duplacsavarba álmodtam magam 

rok*ka *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

kara*kán*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

kanka*lin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

linzertész*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

tamáskod*va *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

vala*ha*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

hamarjá*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

bandukol*va*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

vadó*cok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 12)

Csokonyavison*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

tataroz*za *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 13)

za*bál*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 13)

bálterem*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 13)

ben*ne*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

Nekeres*den*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 14)

Den*so*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 14)

so*ha*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 14)

hadifogolycse*re*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

reakciói*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 14)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 14)

aniko45 írta:


> dőzsöl*nek*


nek*tár*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

tár*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 14)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 14)

dő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 14)

re*mél*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 15)

mélta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 16)

Tibor*com*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 16)

csom*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 16)

borso*di*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 16)

divatőrü*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 16)

Let*kés*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 16)

késlel*tet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 16)

tet*szik*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 17)

szik*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 17)

lás*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 18)

salá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 18)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 19)

mi*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 19)

kor*lát*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 20)

látsze*rész*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 20)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 21)

lóita*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 22)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

tila*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 22)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

hala*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 23)

Dó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 23)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 23)

riada*lom*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 23)

lomtá*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 23)

ra*gu*


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 23)

gubacspi*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 23)

palo*ta*


----------



## waterlily21 (2019 Április 23)

talál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 24)

kadar*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 24)

kaleidosz*kóp*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 25)

Kóphá*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 25)

za*var*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 26)

Var*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 27)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

lavi*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

na*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

pi*pa*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

pakol*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

taka*ró*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

rókatün*dér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

dérvi*rág*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

rág*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

dédelge*ti *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

Ti*sza*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

szalamand*ra *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

raké*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

tanácsta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

nulla*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

rakot*tas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

tás*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

kalamá*ris *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 27)

Ris*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

kalá*szos*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Április 27)

nul*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 29)

lapáto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Április 29)

lóte*tű*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

tűsar*kú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 1)

kú*ra*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

rakodómun*kás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 1)

kassa*i*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 3)

idéző*jel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 3)

jel*kép*


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

képte*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 4)

len*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 4)

magve*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 4)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 4)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Stefianna2001 (2019 Május 4)

Lovász


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 5)

vász*nas*


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 5)

naspolya


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 5)

javaso*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 5)

lóva*sút*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 5)

vas-út
útrava*ló*


----------



## balatonné (2019 Május 5)

lóte*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 6)

tü*kör*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 6)

körgyű*rű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 7)

rügye*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 7)

zö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 8)

rögzí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 8)

tőkésré*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 9)

cece*i*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 9)

ida*red *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 9)

redve*set*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 10)

settenke*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 11)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 11)

geneti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 11)

kakófóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 11)

a*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 12)

lap*szám*


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 12)

számtanó*ra*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 12)

rava*szak*


----------



## ducsaiheni (2019 Május 12)

szakmabe*li*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 12)

limonádé


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 12)

dé*vaj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 12)

vajré*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 13)

pará*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 14)

Dé*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 14)

való*di*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 14)

diadal*ív*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 14)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 15)

tő*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 15)

lean*der*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 16)

dervisru*ha*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 16)

határállo*más*


----------



## Niguma (2019 Május 16)

máso*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 16)

tornando írta:


> határállo*más*


másna*pos*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 16)

postames*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 16)

termálfür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 17)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 17)

reme*te*


----------



## Andreanagy (2019 Május 17)

Termény


----------



## Andreanagy (2019 Május 17)

Nyúl


----------



## Andreanagy (2019 Május 17)

Labda


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> reme*te*


teke*reg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 17)

regge*li*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

libi*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 17)

Dó*ri*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

riadókészültség*ben *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 17)

benzin*kút*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

kútká*va *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 17)

vala*ha*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

habi*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 18)

tustin*ta *


----------



## laara (2019 Május 18)

takaréklán*gon*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 18)

gondozot*tak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 18)

takti*ka*


----------



## Andreanagy (2019 Május 18)

Karika


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 19)

kapirgá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 19)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 20)

töreke*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 20)

Dö*me*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 20)

laara írta:


> Dö*me*


me*gye*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 21)

gye*re*


----------



## laara (2019 Május 22)

reakci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 23)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 23)

lyuktáb*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 24)

lavíro*zó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 24)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 24)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 25)

tari*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 25)

falu*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 26)

si*ker*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 26)

kergető*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 26)

zötyög*ve*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 26)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 26)

sen*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 27)

kilence*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 27)

diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 28)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 28)

ma*gyar*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 28)

gyar*mat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 28)

matrac*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 29)

banduko*ló*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 29)

lódíta*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 29)

ni*hil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 29)

Hil*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 30)

Titáni*a *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 30)

a*var*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 30)

varko*csa*


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 30)

családdrá*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 30)

mariní*roz*


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 30)

rozmaringal*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 30)

ma*lom*


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 30)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 30)

bi*tó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 30)

to*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 30)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 30)

ás*pis*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 31)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 31)

tapé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Május 31)

tali*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Május 31)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 1)

ba*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 1)

társada*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 1)

lom*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 2)

tár*hely*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

helyraj*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 2)

ziva*tar*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

tarlóré*pa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 2)

pa*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 3)

takti*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 3)

ka*mat*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 3)

matró*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 3)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 4)

tagozó*dó*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 4)

Dó*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 4)

rituá*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 5)

léte*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 5)

zö*rög*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 5)

rög*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 5)

ben*ne*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 5)

neofi*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 6)

taní*tó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Június 6)

tógazda*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 7)

Ság-hegy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 7)

hegyol*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 8)

dalma*ta*


----------



## tornando (2019 Június 8)

ta*sak*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 8)

sakte*rol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 8)

rol*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 9)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 9)

vető*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 10)

magve*tő*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 10)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## cdurmol (2019 Június 10)

kele*pel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 10)

pellen*gér*


----------



## tornando (2019 Június 11)

Ger*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 11)

görögdi*nnye -* nye...


----------



## tornando (2019 Június 11)

nye*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 11)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 12)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 12)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 13)

lődör*gő *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 13)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 13)

velejá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 14)

ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 14)

kaba*la*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 14)

laposresze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 14)

lő*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 15)

szertar*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 17)

kamat*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 17)

lábtem*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 18)

pó*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 18)

Ni*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 18)

ke*bel*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 19)

belté*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 19)

riada*lom*


----------



## KószA74 (2019 Június 19)

lomszállí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 20)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 20)

kara*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 21)

vándortá*bor*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 23)

bortú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 23)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 24)

talá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 24)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 25)

reveren*da*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 25)

darusko*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 25)

csiva*va*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 25)

vagyonkeze*lő*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 25)

lő*tér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 25)

térze*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 26)

ne*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 26)

kia*bál*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 26)

bálnavadá*szok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 26)

szok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 27)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 27)

ka*pa*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 27)

paradicsomle*ves *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 28)

Ves*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 28)

tava*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 28)

szi*rom*


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 28)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 28)

ma*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 29)

Kí*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 29)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 29)

kijá*rat*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 29)

Rat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 30)

kopácso*ló*


----------



## laara (2019 Június 30)

lóku*pec*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 30)

pec*kes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Június 30)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 1)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 1)

lő*por*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 1)

portásfül*ke*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 1)

Kere*pes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 1)

pes*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 2)

tí*pus*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 2)

pus*tol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 2)

tol*vaj*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 2)

vajkör*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 2)

teto*vál*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 3)

válto*zó*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 3)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 3)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 3)

pepi*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 3)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## DanielXYZe (2019 Július 3)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 4)

lapkia*dó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 4)

rituevu írta:


> lapkia*dó *


Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 5)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 5)

zónapörkölt*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 6)

ben*ne*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 6)

nekeres*den*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 6)

Den*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 7)

verme*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 7)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 8)

regényí*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 8)

róka*tánc*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 8)

tánc*rend*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 8)

rendszerte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 9)

len*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 9)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 10)

dará*ló*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 10)

lo*vag*


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

aggastyán


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 10)

tornando írta:


> lo*vag*


vag*dal*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 10)

dalno*kok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 10)

kok*tél*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 11)

télbúcsúzta*tó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 11)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 12)

szegfaj*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 13)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 13)

nya*kas*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 13)

kastély*park*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 13)

parkgondo*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 13)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 13)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 13)

bőrgyógyá*szat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 13)

Szatmárcse*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 14)

kere*vet*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2019 Július 14)

rituevu írta:


> kere*vet*


vetre*ce *(erdélyi étel)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 14)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 15)

aut*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 15)

Tódor*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 16)

kapitá*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 16)

lista*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 16)

ár*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 16)

vala*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 17)

ha*bár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 18)

bár*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 19)

ka*pa*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 19)

pakisztá*ni*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 19)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 19)

góti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 19)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 20)

babako*csi*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 20)

csikar*hat*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 20)

hatvanket*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 20)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 21)

nya*kas*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 21)

kasfo*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 21)

nóga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 21)

tó*ga*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 21)

galam*bom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 21)

bom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 22)

kariz*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 22)

majo*néz*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 22)

nézhe*tő*


----------



## Pekka Kana (2019 Július 22)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 22)

ke*bel*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 22)

bel*ső*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 23)

sötétí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

tő*kés*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 23)

késdobá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

lópa*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

tanyavi*lág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

lágymányo*si*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

si*kér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

kérdő*ív*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

ívlám*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

pana*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

macibun*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

dako*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

talajtaka*ró *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

barátcine*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

ge*be*


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

belerángat*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 23)

javas*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 23)

latka*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 24)

pos*ta*


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 24)

Ta*más*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 24)

más*kor*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 24)

korpa*fű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 25)

fűrész*fog*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 25)

fogtechni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 25)

kapa*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 25)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 26)

napo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 26)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 27)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 27)

kie*mel*


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

meleg*ház*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 28)

házmes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 28)

terve*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 28)

zötyög*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 29)

veté*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 29)

Lövé*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 29)

te*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 29)

kereske*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 30)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 30)

reme*te*


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 30)

tejeská*vé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 30)

vé*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 31)

ka*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Július 31)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 31)

tor*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 31)

mara*dék*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Július 31)

deklináci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 31)

ógö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 1)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 1)

zörej*ben*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Augusztus 1)

bensőséges*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 2)

sé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 2)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Ziaduby (2019 Augusztus 3)

*lom*talanítás


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 3)

Tás*hoz*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 3)

hoz*zá*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 3)

zá*por*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 3)

portör*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 4)

lő*re*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 4)

recefi*ce*


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2019 Augusztus 4)

laara írta:


> recefi*ce*


ceremóniames*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 4)

termő*föld*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 4)

föld*pát*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 4)

pátriár*ka *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 4)

kaba*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 5)

la*pos*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Augusztus 5)

posván*nyá*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 5)

nyá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 5)

ri*deg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 5)

degres*szív*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 5)

szívve*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 6)

réskitöl*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 6)

tőke*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 6)

hal*szag*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 6)

szaglói*deg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 6)

degradá*ló*


----------



## Bkrisztinka (2019 Augusztus 6)

lócitrom


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 6)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Bkrisztinka (2019 Augusztus 6)

malacka


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 6)

katicabo*gár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 7)

gár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 7)

dará*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 8)

lóga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 8)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 9)

Galán*ta*


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 9)

ta*pad*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 9)

pad*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 9)

lás*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 10)

salá*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 10)

tanu*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 10)

lópa*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Augusztus 11)

ta*pad*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 11)

pad*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 11)

ka*var*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 12)

var*jú*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 12)

jutalma*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 12)

Navar*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 12)

tlópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 12)

mérhe*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

tő*ke*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 12)

ke*fe*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 12)

felekeze*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

tisza*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 12)

falato*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 12)

zónai*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 12)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 13)

gebe*dö*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 13)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 13)

lepénye*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 13)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 13)

nyekte*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 13)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 14)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 14)

ka*pu*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 14)

puló*ver*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 14)

verhetet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 15)

lendüle*tes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 15)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 15)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

tanulószo*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 15)

ba*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

kaba*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 15)

La*da*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

daga*dó*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 16)

Dóra


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 16)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 16)

mimó*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 16)

zafír*kék*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 17)

kéktú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 17)

ra*gya*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

gyakorno*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 17)

kia*bál*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

bálter*mi*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

micisap*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

kari*ma*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

magamfaj*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

talál*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 18)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 18)

navigá*tor*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

torzsalkodá*sok *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 18)

sokré*tű*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

tű*fok*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

magamutoga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 18)

Tóal*más*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

másfélszere*se*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 18)

semer*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 19)

reményte*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 19)

len*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 20)

ge*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 20)

be*le*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 20)

lebecsü*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 20)

lihe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 21)

gö*rög*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 21)

rög*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 21)

bí*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 21)

rózsa*szál*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

szál*fa*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

fautánza*tok*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

tok*hal*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

hallat*lan*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

lan*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

karabíne*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

resze*lő*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

lőgyakor*lat *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

lat*te*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

tehervo*nat*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 22)

nát*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 22)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 23)

marko*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 23)

ló*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 24)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 24)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 25)

szeg*fű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 25)

fűka*sza*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Augusztus 25)

szavan*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 25)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 26)

tapa*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 26)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 26)

raga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 27)

dózis*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 27)

bandi*ta*


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 27)

ta*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 28)

pirka*dó *


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 28)

Dorel*lik*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 28)

likvidá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 28)

tor*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

madárcsa*pat*


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

patkánybol*ha*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

hamutar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 28)

labo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 29)

daga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Augusztus 29)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

rőfös*bolt *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 7)

bolt*ív*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 7)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

májkré*mes*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 7)

mesterlö*vész*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

vészkijá*rat *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 7)

rat*tan*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

tan*tusz *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 7)

tuszkol*na*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 7)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 8)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

torokköszörü*lés* (les~)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

les*tyán (tán)*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

táncoslá*bú *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

bú*tor*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 8)

torpe*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

dokumentá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

reaktor*mag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

mag*tár*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

társaságkedve*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

lő*tér*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

tér*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 8)

kősze*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 8)

gi*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

dalol*va*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 9)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

kiet*len*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

lenkelme


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

mene*kül*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

küldeté*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

seho*va*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

vacillál*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

riasz*tó*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

tósze*gi*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

gitár*húr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

húrnégy*szög*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

szög*vas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

vasú*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

tilal*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 9)

mió*ma*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 9)

madár


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

dár*da*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 9)

dalia


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 9)

arasz*nyi*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 9)

nyilás


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

lássá*tok*!


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

LGabka írta:


> tokás


ez nem lesz jó, mert a to-kás helyett olyan szó kell, amelyik tok-kal kezdődik, mint pl. tokhal...


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 10)

tok*hal*


----------



## tornando (2019 Szeptember 10)

halvé*rű*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 10)

rűhes


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 10)

hessege*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 10)

tő*le*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 11)

lekeze*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 11)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 11)

reze*da*


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 11)

dalárda


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 11)

dalnok


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 11)

Harsányi Sándorné írta:


> dalárda


dado*gó*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 11)

gólya


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 11)

javas*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 12)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 12)

Harsányi Sándorné írta:


> Diagram


Mivel a feladványom Lom-bar-di-*a* volt, ezért a "diagram - di - ag - ram" válaszod nem jó.


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

ala*pos*


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 12)

Posta


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 12)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 12)

ros*ta*


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 12)

Tanár


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

nárciszcso*kor *


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 12)

Korcsoport


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

port*ré *


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 12)

Rétes


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 12)

tes*ped*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 12)

pedagó*gus*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

gusztu*sos*


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 13)

Sós*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 13)

kato*na*


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 13)

naran*cs*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

kato*na –> *nacionalis*ta *// –ran*cs *szótaggal nem tudok szót kezdeni


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

talajtaka*ró *


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 13)

rotun*da*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 13)

szek*ta*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 13)

tal*aj*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 13)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 13)

*javít*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 13)

vit*rin*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

ringatóz*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 13)

ni*csak*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

csak*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 13)

raké*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 13)

tata*mi*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 13)

csak*ra*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

rakodórám*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 14)

palán*ta*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 14)

takaro*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 14)

Dorothe*um*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 14)

umbul*da*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 14)

dara*bos*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 14)

bosto*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 14)

Nini*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 15)

veze*tő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Szeptember 15)

törőd*ni*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 15)

ni*hil*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

Hildegart*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 15)

tal*mi*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 15)

mihasz*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 15)

napon*ta*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 15)

tamásko*dik*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 15)

fondor*lat*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 15)

latri*na *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 15)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

tóme*der*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 15)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

tőze*ges*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 15)

Gesta*po*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 16)

polipropi*lén*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 16)

lenru*ha*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 16)

havazás


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 16)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 16)

tóvá*ros*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 16)

ros*ta*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 16)

tapa*dás*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 16)

Attila. írta:


> tapa*dás*


Kíváncsian várom, hogy "dás"-sal milyen szót tudnál mondani/írni.


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 17)

dász*kál*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 17)

kálmosgyö*kér*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dász*kál*


Igen, ezt én is megtaláltam az interneten, én is beírhattam volna. Csakhogy ez idegen nyelvű szó, amelyet nem használunk a játékokban (kivéve persze a német, angol... stb., kifejezetten erre a célra létrehozott játékoknál).
Lényeg, hogy mindenki csak olyan szavat adjon fel, amelyet saját maga is folytatni tud. És persze magyar szó legyen.


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 17)

kérle*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 18)

lő*tér*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 19)

tér*kő*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 19)

kőzetmin*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 19)

tanár*nő*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 19)

nö*vény*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 Szeptember 19)

vényköte*les*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 19)

lestyánle*vél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 20)

vél*tél*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 20)

télteme*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 20)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 20)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 20)

dózis*ban*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 20)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dózis*ban*


bankett*re*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 20)

re*tek*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 20)

tek*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 21)

női*es*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 21)

espere*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 22)

sé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 22)

talajta*lan*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 22)

langalé*ta *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 22)

tapé*ta*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 22)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 22)

Zsa*bó*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 22)

bóbiskol*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 22)

va*kar*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 22)

kar*valy*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 22)

vajdahunya*di* /ly –> j/


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 22)

di*vat*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 22)

vat*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 22)

tata*mi*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 22)

mi*vel*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 22)

vellei*tás*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 22)

tás*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 22)

karalá*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 23)

bé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 23)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 23)

katatóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 23)

a*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 23)

nyava*lyás*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 23)

jás*pis*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 24)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 24)

taka*ró*


----------



## zsuzska972 (2019 Szeptember 24)

tant*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 24)

ra*dar*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Szeptember 24)

dar*vak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 24)

vak*bél*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 25)

Bélapátfal*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 25)

vala*ki*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 25)

kimo*nó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 25)

nó*gat*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 25)

gat*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 25)

termés*kő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 26)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 26)

nyara*ló*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 26)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 26)

tő*le*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 26)

levo*nó*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 26)

nóta*fa*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

fa*kír*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

kirgi*zi*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

tarhá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

lóido*már *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

márciu*si*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

siker*film *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

filmfelve*vő*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

rehabili*tál *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

tál*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

kalamá*ris *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

Ris*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

kaka*ó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

tó*rusz *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 26)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 26)

kustán*szeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 26)

szeg*fű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 27)

fű*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 27)

zö*rög*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 27)

rög*tön*


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 27)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 28)

zava*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 28)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## Gronci (2019 Szeptember 28)

színtelen


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 28)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## tornando (2019 Szeptember 29)

Gronci írta:


> szonáta


szo-ná-ta nem jó


Cotta írta:


> lenvá*szon*


Szon*di*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 29)

digitá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 29)

tő*ke*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 29)

kefekö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2019 Szeptember 29)

tő*le*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Szeptember 29)

lemezját*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 29)

szórakozó*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 30)

helybe*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 30)

liba*sor*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 30)

sorkato*na *


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 1)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 1)

talá*lat*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 1)

lat*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 2)

terem*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 2)

tett*hely*


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

hely*szín*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 2)

színját*szó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 2)

szórakozot*tan *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 2)

tan*terv*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 2)

tervszerű*en*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 2)

engedet*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 3)

len*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 3)

gő*te*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 3)

teme*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 3)

tő*zeg*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 3)

zegzu*gát *


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 4)

gát*őr*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Október 4)

őr*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 5)

LGabka írta:


> őr*ség*


Kérlek, hogy írj ide egy "ség"-gel kezdődő szót.
Mindig csak olyan szavakat adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni.


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

segged*re* (nem ség~, hanem seg~ , de talán elfogadható)


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 5)

rezsiszám*la*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

latya*kos *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 5)

kosto*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 6)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 7)

rituevu írta:


> lóvá*sár*


Sárbogár*di*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 7)

dialek*tus *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 7)

tus*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 8)

kopor*só*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 8)

sószó*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 8)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 8)

korcso*lya*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 8)

javakorabe*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 8)

li*ter*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 8)

terminá*lok*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 8)

lokko*ló*


----------



## LGabka (2019 Október 8)

lópok*róc*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 9)

rocs*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 9)

kaporle*vél*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 9)

vélhető*en*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 9)

engedet*len*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 9)

lengye*lek*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

lekvá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 10)

rostoko*ló*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 10)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 10)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 10)

lóvas*út*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 10)

útjel*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 11)

zö*me*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 11)

meke*gő*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 11)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 11)

lőgyakorla*ton*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 11)

ton*hal*


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 11)

halványszür*ke*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 12)

kevere*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 12)

diktá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 12)

lónye*reg*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 12)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 14)

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 14)

ba*rát*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 15)

rat*tan*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 15)

tan*kör*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 16)

kör*út*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 16)

út*zár*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 17)

zár*ka*


----------



## Mnors (2019 Október 17)

*ka*nál


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 17)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 17)

tarisz*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 17)

nyakate*kert *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 17)

kertka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 18)

pu*ha*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 18)

harami*a *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 18)

alattva*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 18)

lódenka*bát *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 18)

bát*ran*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 19)

randevú*zó*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 19)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 19)

miköz*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 20)

benzin*ár*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 20)

árengedmé*nyes*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

nyes*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 20)

te*hát*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

hátra*hagy*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 20)

hagy*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

malaclo*pó *


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 21)

pó*ker*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 21)

ker*tész*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 21)

tésztasalá*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 21)

tapaszta*ló*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

ló*láb *


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 21)

lábik*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 21)

ravasz*di*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

diavetí*tő *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 21)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 21)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

kanalas*gém*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 21)

gémfé*lék*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

lékhorgá*szat *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 21)

szatí*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 22)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 22)

go*lyó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 22)

jó*tét *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 22)

tét*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 22)

len*get*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 22)

get*tó*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 22)

tósze*gi*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 22)

girosz*kóp*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 22)

Kóphá*za*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 22)

za*mat*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 23)

matró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 23)

navigá*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 23)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 23)

malá*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 23)

talál*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 24)

kami*on*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 25)

onkológi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 25)

arany*ér*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 25)

érmellé*ki *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 25)

király*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 26)

nőtin*csi*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 26)

csiniba*ba*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 27)

ba*lul*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 27)

Cotta írta:


> csiniba*ba*


ba*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 27)

kaba*ré*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 27)

répator*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 27)

takarító*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 28)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 28)

romvá*ros*


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 28)

rozs*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 28)

dalol*va*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 28)

vacog*tak *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 28)

takti*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 28)

kabátbélé*se*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 28)

sere*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 29)

gereb*lye*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 29)

Je*nő*


----------



## Attila. (2019 Október 29)

nőne*mű*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 29)

mű*vész*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 29)

vészha*rang*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 29)

ranga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 30)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 30)

zó*na*


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 30)

király*nő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 30)

nő*vér*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 Október 30)

vér*cse*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 30)

cseme*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 31)

geren*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 Október 31)

dara*bol*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 31)

boldogta*lan*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

dobo*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

gólyafió*ka *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

ceremóniames*ter*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

természe*tes*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

tessék-lás*sék*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

sék*li*


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

liba*toll *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 31)

tollpi*he *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 Október 31)

heve*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 1)

röhö*gő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 1)

gö*rög*


----------



## tornando (2019 November 1)

rögtönö*ző*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 1)

zötykölő*dő *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 1)

Dömö*tör*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 1)

törvénytiszte*lő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 1)

Lővé*rek*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 1)

rekke*nő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 1)

nő*vér*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 1)

vérro*kon *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 1)

koncertmes*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 1)

termé*szet*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 2)

széthasoga*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 2)

tópar*ti*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 2)

tila*lom*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 2)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

táskamereví*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 2)

tőszám*név*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

névtáb*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 2)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

lom*tár*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 2)

társa*ság*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

Ság*vár*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 2)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 2)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

kakukk*fű *


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 2)

fűrészma*lom*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

lom*pos*


----------



## LGabka (2019 November 2)

pos*tás*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## LGabka (2019 November 2)

gé*píró*


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

rókalel*kű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 3)

kuporga*tó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 3)

tó*part*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 3)

partsza*kasz *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 3)

kasztanyet*ta*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 3)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 3)

zsa*bó*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 3)

bó*ja*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 3)

janu*ár*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 3)

ártat*lan*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 3)

lan*dol*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 3)

lan*dol*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 3)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 3)

zó*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 3)

Napóle*on*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 3)

ónku*pa*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 3)

pa*nel*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 4)

Nel*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 4)

li*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 4)

terjesz*tő*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 4)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 4)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 4)

kertka*pu*


----------



## Attila. (2019 November 4)

pupil*la*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 4)

lapule*vél*


----------



## laara (2019 November 4)

vélhető*en*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 5)

engedet*len*


----------



## laara (2019 November 5)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 5)

szon*da*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 6)

daga*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 6)

dó*zse *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 6)

zseton*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 7)

javas*ló *


----------



## laara (2019 November 7)

lóku*pec*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

pecke*lő *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 7)

lő*szer*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

szertartá*sos*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

sóskale*ves*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

veszteg*zár*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

zárbe*tét*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 7)

tét*len*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 8)

len*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 8)

geneti*ka*


----------



## laara (2019 November 8)

kapaci*tál *


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 8)

tál*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 9)

csalamá*dé*


----------



## tornando (2019 November 9)

dé*vaj*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 9)

vaj*krém*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 10)

krémszap*pan*


----------



## tornando (2019 November 10)

pandá*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 10)

ragasztá*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 10)

salako*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 10)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 11)

lobo*gó*


----------



## tornando (2019 November 11)

Gó*zon*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 11)

zongo*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 11)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 11)

dízelmo*tor *


----------



## laara (2019 November 11)

tor*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 12)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 12)

bólin*tás*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 12)

tas*li *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 12)

liba*máj*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 13)

máj*folt*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 13)

foltvarró


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 13)

varró*tű*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 13)

tűzijá*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 14)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 14)

dobócsilla*ga*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 14)

galus*ka *


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 15)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 15)

ró*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 15)

kabó*ca*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 15)

Casano*va*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 15)

való*di*


----------



## tarjazoli (2019 November 15)

dió*bél*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 15)

bélszínro*ló *


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 16)

lóva*sút*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 16)

suttog*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 16)

való*di*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 16)

diagram*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 16)

magassá*gi*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 16)

giganti*kus*


----------



## huncili (2019 November 16)

kus*had*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 17)

hadvise*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 17)

lőtávol*ban *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 17)

ban*tu *


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 18)

tu*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 18)

ba*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 19)

kariz*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 19)

matemati*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 19)

ka*lap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 19)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 20)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 November 21)

lóku*pec*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 21)

pec*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 22)

kés*él*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 22)

élte*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 22)

töpör*tyű*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 23)

tüze*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 23)

bepa789 írta:


> töpör*tyű*





rituevu írta:


> tüze*lő*



Tyűha alkalmas lett volna! https://wikiszotar.hu/ertelmezo-szotar/Tyűha 

lőver*seny *


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 November 23)

senyve*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

dödöl*le*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 23)

lege*lő*


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

lőpor*nyom*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 24)

nyomta*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 24)

tó*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 24)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## laara (2019 November 24)

lakásszente*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 24)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## laara (2019 November 24)

tárgyalóter*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 24)

mihasz*na*


----------



## laara (2019 November 24)

na*hát*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 24)

hátrale*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 24)

vőlegé*nyek *


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 24)

nyek*lik*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 24)

likvidá*ló *


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 24)

lóte*tű *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 24)

tűbefű*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 25)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 25)

gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 25)

te*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 26)

vegyü*let*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 26)

léti*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 26)

Gere*cse*


----------



## huncili (2019 November 26)

cseveré*sző*


----------



## Bogi6805 (2019 November 26)

szőke


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 26)

keren*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 27)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 27)

terembér*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 28)

lődör*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 28)

gö*rög*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 28)

rögvalósá*got *


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 29)

Got*hár *(Péter - rendező)


----------



## bepa789 (2019 November 29)

hártyásszár*nyú*


----------



## laara (2019 November 29)

nyúzot*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 30)

tanó*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 30)

rakama*zi*


----------



## huncili (2019 November 30)

ziman*kó*


----------



## laara (2019 November 30)

kó*la *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 30)

lakato*ló*


----------



## laara (2019 November 30)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 30)

szárnya*lás*


----------



## laara (2019 November 30)

lássá*tok *


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 1)

tok*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 1)

hal*őr*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 1)

őr*szem*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 1)

szempil*la*


----------



## laara (2019 December 1)

latyakos


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 2)

kóstolga*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

tojás*héj*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 3)

héjké*reg*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 3)

regge*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 3)

li*get*


----------



## laara (2019 December 3)

get*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

totemál*lat*


----------



## doppio (2019 December 5)

látha*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 5)

tovább*lép*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 5)

lépfe*ne*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 5)

neheze*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 5)

dő*re*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 5)

resze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 6)

lő*tér*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 6)

tér*kő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 6)

kőszo*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 6)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 6)

lóhe*re*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 6)

reveren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 6)

dara*bok*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 7)

bok*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 7)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 7)

tava*szi*


----------



## Bogi6805 (2019 December 7)

kóborol


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 7)

rol*ler*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 8)

ler*ben* (sütőben)


----------



## huncili (2019 December 8)

bengá*li
*


----------



## doppio (2019 December 8)

Livor*no*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 8)

no*tesz*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 8)

teszte*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 9)

lökö*dő*


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 10)

szög*let*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 10)

léti*ge*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 10)

gebed*ni*


----------



## laara (2019 December 10)

nigéria*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 10)

iroda*lom*


----------



## laara (2019 December 10)

lom*pos*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 11)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 11)

taka*ró*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 11)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

fa*gáz*


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 11)

gázre*zsó*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

zsó*fi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 11)

fia*tal*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

tal*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 11)

mió*ta*?


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

Ta*bán*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 11)

bánkó*dó*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

domi*nó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 11)

nóta*fa *


----------



## deciso (2019 December 11)

faci*pő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 11)

pő*re *


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 12)

deciso írta:


> Republic*é*


"Csak magyar szavakat"


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 12)

rekettyebo*kor*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 12)

kor*hű*

A játékszabály engedi: "Nem írhatunk kitalált nem létező szavakat. Lehet viszont tulajdonnév."


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 12)

hű*tő*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 12)

tőze*ges*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 12)

gesztenyepü*ré*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 12)

régiségkereske*dő *


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 13)

dödöl*le*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 13)

levo*nó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 13)

nóta*szó*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 13)

szó*tag*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 13)

tagtobor*zó*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 13)

zokog*hat*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 13)

hat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 13)

rako*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 13)

domeszti*kál*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 13)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2019 December 13)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 14)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 14)

bólin*tó*


----------



## laara (2019 December 14)

toho*nya*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 14)

nyaran*ta
*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 14)

tapasztalatcse*re *


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 15)

reze*da*


----------



## laara (2019 December 15)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 15)

ru*ha*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 15)

hada*ró*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 15)

rózsaszi*rom *


----------



## huncili (2019 December 15)

rombo*id*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 16)

iddogá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 16)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 16)

útvesz*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 16)

törökfür*dő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 16)

dőzsö*lő *


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 16)

lődö*rög*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 16)

rögzí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 16)

törek*vő*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 17)

vőfély*nek*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 17)

nekropo*lisz*


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 17)

liszteriózis*ról *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 17)

roller*re*


----------



## oolong (2019 December 17)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 17)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 17)

gólyatá*bor *


----------



## tmon (2019 December 17)

borvacsora


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 18)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

gépalkat*rész*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 20)

részlegveze*tő *


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 21)

törek*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 26)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 27)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 27)

Zalalö*vő*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 27)

vők*kel*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 27)

kel*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 27)

tapo*só*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 28)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 28)

nyava*lya*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 29)

(Ly)Ja*va*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 29)

vacso*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## laara (2019 December 29)

tolako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

dolo*gi*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 29)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 29)

taná*ri*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 29)

rivá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

lista*ár*


----------



## oolong (2019 December 30)

árcédu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

lakásava*tó*


----------



## huncili (2019 December 30)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 30)

ma*gyar*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 30)

lótrá*gya*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

gyako*ri*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

ribonuklein*sav *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

savlekö*tő*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

hallókészü*lék*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

ribizlizse*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

léal*ma*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

mata*dor*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

dorgál*lak *


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

lakmuszpa*pír*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

pirkadat*kor *


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

kormo*rán *


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

rándu*lás*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

barack*mag*


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 31)

ló*vé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 31)

vé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 31)

geren*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2019 December 31)

Darin*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 31)

Kalahá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 31)

ria*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2019 December 31)

dohányo*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 31)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 1)

lóka*pa*


----------



## doppio (2020 Január 1)

para*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 1)

vándorma*dár*


----------



## Rekavandasky (2020 Január 1)

dár*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 1)

da*mil*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 1)

milli*ó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 1)

ólomku*pa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 2)

padö*dö*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 2)

dő*re*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 2)

realis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 2)

tata*mi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 2)

mi*kor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 2)

kor*bács*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 3)

bácska*i *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 3)

i*tal*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 3)

tal*mi*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 3)

mi*kor*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 3)

kor*bács*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 4)

laara írta:


> kor*bács*


Volt már, hárommal előtted.

bácsalmá*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 4)

sisere*had*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 4)

hadse*reg*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

rituevu írta:


> Volt már, hárommal előtted.


oh!
lecserélem kordobácsra

továbbá
a) szúrós fenyőgallyakkal korbácsoltatom meg magam (még az idén!)
b) átállok az ismétlődések levadászására
c) bűnbánó üzemmódban fogadalmat teszek arra, hogy ezentúl visszaolvasok 1-2 (jobb napjaimon 3) oldalt is akár


regres*szív*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 4)

szívbé*li*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

liturgi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 4)

ado*ma*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

mara*di*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 4)

maroksze*dő*

dilatáci*ó*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 4)

levendu*la*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 4)

lamentál


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 4)

tál*ca*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 4)

Ban*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

daróc*pók*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 4)

pókháló


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

lóido*már*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 4)

márna


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

na*pi*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 4)

piroska


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

katama*rán*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 4)

rángat*ja*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

jata*gán*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 5)

gáncsosko*dik*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 5)

diktatúra


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 5)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 5)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 5)

nagyocs*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 5)

kalandvá*gyó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 5)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 5)

ti*tok*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 5)

tok*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 6)

Lász*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

ló*rum*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 6)

rum*ba*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

bazalt*kő*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 6)

kőbalta


----------



## laara (2020 Január 6)

tata*mi *


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 6)

mimóza


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 6)

zaka*tol*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 6)

tolató


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

bepa789 írta:


> zaka*tol*


tolvajtem*pó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 6)

póréhagy*ma*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

malá*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 6)

tava*szi*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 6)

szivar


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

var*ga*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 6)

galagonya


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 6)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 7)

láb*rács*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 7)

rácsvé*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 7)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 7)

remek*mű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 7)

műve*se*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 7)

sehonna*i*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 7)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 7)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 7)

szett*ben*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 7)

benzinkan*na*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 7)

Napa


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 7)

palackpos*ta*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 7)

tal*pal*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 7)

oolong írta:


> palackpos*ta*




taposóma*lom*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 7)

lombosodá*sa*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 7)

sanya*rú*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

rú*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 8)

takti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

kalá*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 8)

kaka*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 8)

opos*szum*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 8)

szum*ma*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 8)

ma*dár*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 8)

dárdavi*vő*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 8)

vőle*gény*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

*gény* szótaggal nem kezdődik értelmes, magyar szó

legyen vőlegé*nyek, *akkor lehet folytatni

nyek*ken*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 8)

ken*ce*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

cemen*tes*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 8)

test*vér*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 8)

Testál


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

tálto*sa*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 8)

sala*kos*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 9)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 9)

borzonga*tó*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 9)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 9)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 9)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 9)

lóhá*tas*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 9)

Tasmáni*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 9)

Ausztri*a*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 9)

a*pa*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 9)

pa*tás*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 9)

táskarab*ló*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 9)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 9)

rágcsálófé*le*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 9)

levesbe*tét*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 10)

Tétle*nek*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 10)

nek*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 10)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 10)

tő*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 10)

kere*si*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 10)

sike*res*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 10)

res*ti*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 10)

tivor*nya*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 10)

nyanyá*tok*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 10)

tok*lász*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 10)

Lász ló


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 10)

lókö*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 10)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 10)

táskaszám*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 10)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 10)

névnap*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 11)

radiká*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 11)

lista*ár*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 11)

ártatla*nul*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 11)

nulla*dik*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 12)

diktá*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 12)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 12)

tokpro*fil*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 12)

filte*res*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 12)

restan*cia*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 12)

res-tan-ci-*a
*
adatlo*pás
*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 12)

pásté*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 12)

tombo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 12)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 13)

kuta*tó*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 13)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 13)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 13)

fazon*ra*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 13)

rako*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 13)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Nyuszi 1 (2020 Január 13)

ród*li*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 14)

li*ba*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 14)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 14)

kalapgu*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 14)

mizéri*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 14)

ala*pos*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 14)

postagalam*bok*

(Ezen az oldalon feljebb van két hiba, nem tudom, mit kell tenni, ha észreveszem.)


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 15)

lica írta:


> postagalam*bok*
> 
> (Ezen az oldalon feljebb van két hiba, nem tudom, mit kell tenni, ha észreveszem.)


Ha közvetlenül előtted van, idézd be az utolsó jót és válaszolj arra. 
Ha nem akarsz "okostojás" lenni, maradj csendben és ne vedd észre. A temetők tele vannak olyanokkal, akik betartották a szabályokat. 

bokré*ta*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 15)

bepa789 írta:


> Ha közvetlenül előtted van, idézd be az utolsó jót és válaszolj arra.
> Ha nem akarsz "okostojás" lenni, maradj csendben és ne vedd észre. A temetők tele vannak olyanokkal, akik betartották a szabályokat.
> 
> bokré*ta*


Köszönöm. Nem akarok okostojás lenni.


----------



## lica (2020 Január 15)

tarantula


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

bepa789 írta:


> Ha közvetlenül előtted van, idézd be az utolsó jót és válaszolj arra.
> Ha nem akarsz "okostojás" lenni, maradj csendben és ne vedd észre. A temetők tele vannak olyanokkal, akik betartották a szabályokat.
> 
> bokré*ta*


A két rossz választ töröltem. És igen, szabálykövetőnek kell lenni. Nem veszem észre mindig, nem is tudok itt lenni állandóan, ezért minden topikban kérjük a fórumozók segítségét. Ráadásul azt sem figyelem, hogy ki, mikor hibázik. Ehhez jön még az is, hogy bizony időnként én is figyelmetlen vagyok, ahogy mindenki más. 
Ha valaki szól a hibáért az nem okostojás, hanem annak megköszönjük, hogy szólt. Én személy szerint is. Többször előfordult, hogy hibáztam, rám szóltak, én pedig tisztelettel megköszöntem és senki nem aggattam rá, hogy "okostojás".


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

lica írta:


> postagalam*bok*
> 
> (Ezen az oldalon feljebb van két hiba, nem tudom, mit kell tenni, ha észreveszem.)


Köszönöm, hogy szóltál, a két hibás szót töröltem, de mivel az egyikre én válaszoltam (rosszul), azt bent hagytam, hogy legalább folytatódni tudjon.


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 15)

rituevu írta:


> A két rossz választ töröltem. És igen, szabálykövetőnek kell lenni. Nem veszem észre mindig, nem is tudok itt lenni állandóan, ezért minden topikban kérjük a fórumozók segítségét. Ráadásul azt sem figyelem, hogy ki, mikor hibázik. Ehhez jön még az is, hogy bizony időnként én is figyelmetlen vagyok, ahogy mindenki más.
> Ha valaki szól a hibáért az nem okostojás, hanem annak megköszönjük, hogy szólt. Én személy szerint is. Többször előfordult, hogy hibáztam, rám szóltak, én pedig tisztelettel megköszöntem és senki nem aggattam rá, hogy "okostojás".


Elfelejtettem hozzátenni, hogy tisztelet a kivételeknek. Bocsánat!
Pont tegnap priviben szóltam valakinek, gondoltam, jobb, mint a nyílt fórumon. Kiderült, hogy az illető pontosan ismeri a vonatkozó nyelvtant, mégsem alkalmazta. Viszont elmondta, hogy elege van az okostojásokból. Sajnos, nem egyedi a példa. Az ember választhat, hogy belemegy a vitába, és ragaszkodik a játékszabályhoz, vagy nyel egyet.


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 15)

rituevu írta:


> lapozga*tó*


tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

tirá*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 15)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

dobostor*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 15)

találko*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 15)

Zoboral*ja*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 15)

jatagánja


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 15)

ja*pán*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 15)

pántocs*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

katama*rán*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 16)

rántot*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 16)

ta*rot*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

rothadá*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 16)

sava*nyú*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 16)

nyúlán*kak*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

kak*tusz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 16)

túszej*tő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 16)

kereszt*ben*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 16)

Ben*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 17)

cemen*tes*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 17)

Tesse*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 17)

dikta*fon*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 17)

fon*dü*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 17)

dühön*gő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 17)

gő*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 17)

tevé*keny*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 17)

Ken*de*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 17)

deres*sé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 17)

sé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 17)

tagolat*lan*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 18)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 18)

nul*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 18)

lapí*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 18)

tóme*der*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 18)

dermed*het*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 18)

hetven*öt*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 18)

Ötte*vény*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 18)

vényköte*les*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 19)

les*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 19)

rene*gát*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 19)

gátvéde*lem*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 19)

Lemhé*nyi* Dezső


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

nyivá*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 20)

koltó*i* (helységnévből)


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 20)

I*ván*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 20)

vándor*út*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

útrava*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 20)

lódin*gom *(szép, selymes)


----------



## lica (2020 Január 20)

bepa789 írta:


> lódin*gom *(szép, selymes)


Gombaházikó


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

kóli*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

kabát*ban*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 20)

bandu*kol*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 20)

kollektí*va*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

varázspál*ca*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 20)

*Ca*nada


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

da*ru*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 21)

ru*ha*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 21)

hanya*gol*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 21)

Golgo*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 21)

tava*szi*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 21)

szivarvá*gó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 21)

gó*ré*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 21)

rébusz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 22)

buszveze*tő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 22)

tőszám*név*


----------



## lica (2020 Január 22)

név*szó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 22)

szódabikarbó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 22)

na*gyon*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 22)

huncili írta:


> szódabikarbó*na*


napon*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 22)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 22)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 23)

deciso írta:


> napon*ta*


bepa789 - na*gyon *feladványát nem kellett volna megkerülni, hiszen van folytatás: például gyónta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 23)

napon*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 23)

tarantel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 24)

lakóha*jó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 24)

jóváí*rás*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 24)

ráspolyoz*za*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 24)

Za*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 25)

lángo*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 25)

ló*rum*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 25)

rumtor*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 25)

tagosí*tás*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 25)

kapir*gál*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 25)

Gálcsi*ki *János


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 25)

kiberneti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 26)

ka*csa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Január 26)

csalá*di*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 26)

dió*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 26)

da*ra*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 26)

radartechni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 26)

kamás*li*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 26)

libafal*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 27)

kara*te*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 27)

tereget*ni*


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 27)

nikotinfüggőség*re*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 27)

remekí*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 27)

ró*zsa*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 27)

zsa*bó*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 27)

zsarátno*kot* késtem 

bó*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 28)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## laara (2020 Január 28)

rajon*gó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 28)

góti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 28)

ka*sza*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 28)

sza*lag*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 29)

lágy*vas*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 29)

vas*kó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)

ko'*dis*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 29)

disneylan*di* utazások


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 29)

dider*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 29)

gő*zöl*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 29)

zöl*den*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 29)

dene*vér*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)

ve'rfar*kas*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 29)

kaska*vál *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 29)

változta*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)

to'ta'*gas*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 29)

Gás*pár*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)

pa'r*harc*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 29)

harckészültség*ben*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 29)

ben*dzsó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)

dzsó*ker*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Január 29)

kertész*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 29)

nekta*rin*


----------



## aginagy (2020 Január 30)

rin*gat*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 31)

gátsza*kasz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 31)

kaszkadőrbemuta*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 31)

tótá*gas*


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 31)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 1)

pár*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 1)

tagolat*lan*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

lankadatla*nul*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 1)

nulla*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 1)

dikta*fon*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 1)

fondor*lat*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

latri*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 1)

laara írta:


> latri*na*


napos*kor*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

korbácsol*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 1)

ta*lár*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

lár*más*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

másna*pos*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

postafordultá*val *


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

vallomá*sa*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

sarokkana*pé *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 1)

pé*csi*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

csigalép*cső *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 1)

csőlá*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

tás*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 2)

kakofóni*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 2)

aláva*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 2)

sár*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Február 2)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 2)

ros*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 2)

tano*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

a*m*oda


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

?Walaky? írta:


> ami*kor*


amoda szótagolása: a - mo - da


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 2)

da*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 2)

rab*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 2)

ló*den*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 2)

Den*ver*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 2)

vereke*dő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 2)

aniko45 írta:


> Den*ver*


innen folytatom, mert a ve-re-ke-dő nem volt jó folytatás

versesköteté*ben*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 2)

benzinpum*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 2)

ma*dár*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 2)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 3)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 3)

kakofóni*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 3)

a*rab*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 3)

rab*lánc*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 3)

láncreakci*ó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 3)

óvá*ros*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 3)

rostavizs*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 3)

gabonapár*lat*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 3)

latri*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 4)

napon*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 4)

tagad*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 4)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 4)

lanká*kon*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 4)

konditerem*be*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 4)

berúg*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 4)

na*hát*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 4)

hát*lap*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 4)

lappangá*si*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 5)

siva*tag*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 5)

taglej*tés*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 5)

tespe*dő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 5)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 5)

ne*vet*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 5)

veteme'*nyes*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 6)

nyeszte*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 6)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 6)

/ve-te-mé-nyes nem jó a *vet* kezdésre, a vet-kő-ző például jó lett volna

Datsun*ban*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 6)

bandá*zás*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 6)

zászlóvi*vő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 6)

vőle*gény*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 6)

*gény* szótaggal nem kezdődik értelmes magyar szó, így nem lehet folytatni a játékot, át kell alakítani
vő-le-gé-*nye
*
nyerészked*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 6)

ni*mand*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 7)

huncili írta:


> *gény* szótaggal nem kezdődik értelmes magyar szó, így nem lehet folytatni a játékot, át kell alakítani
> vő-le-gé-*nye
> *
> nyerészked*ni*


igazad van de megoldható "*gény*"->génkezel*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 7)

mandragó*ra*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 7)

ra*vasz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 7)

vas*tag*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 7)

tag*ad*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 8)

tagjai*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 8)

ban*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 8)

dara*bos*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 8)

bosto*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 8)

nicea*i *(zsinat)


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 8)

ivó*lé*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)

lé*böjt*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 8)

böjt*más

*
_Március régi magyar neve Böjtmás hava. Az elnevezés arra utal, hogy március a böjt második hónapja. A nagyböjt java többnyire valóban márciusra esik. _


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 8)

zó*na*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 9)

napo*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 9)

zászlótar*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 9)

rituevu írta:


> zászlótar*tó*


tótá*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 10)

Gás*pár*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 10)

rituevu írta:


> Gás*pár*



pár*bér*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 12)

pakolá*sod –> *sodró*fa*
pár*bér –> *bértari*fa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 13)

oolong írta:


> pár*bér –> *bértari*fa*


fafe*jű*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

jü*tök

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jütök*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 13)

tök*mag*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 13)

lóhossz*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 13)

nyirokmi*rigy*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 13)

aniko45 írta:


> nyirokmi*rigy*


rig*li*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 13)

liliom*fi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

figu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 14)

racioná*lis*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 14)

evi3333 írta:


> tás*ka*



kanasz*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 14)

taka*ró*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 14)

rituevu írta:


> taka*ró*



ró*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 14)

Kedves Deciso, az a helyzet, hogy én is bőven tudok téveszteni, szoktam is
most azonban nem értem a rig*li*-re a Li-li-om-fi jó folytatás
az Évi-s hsz előtt tegnap még volt olyan, amire a táska volt a jó folytatás, (csak a fórumtárs vagy 5 hozzászólást írt egymás után) én arra válaszoltam, de látom azóta történtek törlések, így aztán értelmetlennek tűnő hsz-k keletkeznek
Akkor megoldjuk a gordiuszi csomót, hogy probléma nélkül lehessen folytatni

Livor*no - *nomenklatu*ra*
ró*ka.....- *kame*ra*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

huncili írta:


> nomenklatu*ra*


ra*gyás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

Igen, muszáj volt törölgetni. Igaz, hogy huncili jól válaszolt, onnantól kezdve pedig minden hozzászólás jó volt. 
Most már marad így az egész, a lényeg a játék

gyász*hír*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

rituevu írta:


> Igen, muszáj volt törölgetni.
> Most már marad így az egész, a lényeg a játék
> 
> gyász*hír*


azért hát az új Evi is tévedhetett.az gyakran előfordul hogy nem az utolsóra válaszol nem csak új ember.Én is jártam úgy több év után is.Akkor is meg kell nézni mikor felkerül a helyére Ő ezt nem tudta.
Az hogy önmagára válaszolt az már hiba de ezt se gondolta
Lényeg az is hogy most már sorban megy.

híradás*ra*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 15)

ra*gu*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

gumi*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

zó*na*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 15)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

postako*csi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

csikor*gó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 15)

gó*lem*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 15)

lemberdzsek*je*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 15)

je*lel*


----------



## Edibbell (2020 Február 15)

lelkiisme*ret*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 15)

rette*net*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

net*bank*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 15)

bankszek*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 15)

dó*zer *


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 15)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 16)

geren*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 16)

dalo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 16)

san*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 16)

Daci*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 16)

ala*pos*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 16)

pos*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 16)

Ta*más*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 16)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 16)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 17)

mió*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 17)

megint kieshetett egy a sorból(törléssel)


aniko45 írta:


> Ta*más*


más*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 17)

ságvá*ri *(mint helységből való)


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 17)

riváli*sod*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 17)

sodrás*ban*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 17)

bandahábo*rú*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 17)

rúpi*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 17)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 17)

malaclo*pó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 17)

pózol*nak *(utálatos)


----------



## laara (2020 Február 17)

nakrit


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 17)

rit*ka*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 18)

ka*var*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 18)

var*ga */mint régi mesterség


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 18)

gaval*lér*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 18)

Lermontov*ról*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 18)

lor*rer*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 18)

deciso írta:


> lor*rer*


 lorrer az mi ??? nem inkabb roller ??


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 18)

huncili írta:


> Lermontov*ról*


róla*tok*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 18)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 18)

fa*kó*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 18)

kóris*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 18)

ta*pír*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 19)

/már mindegy, de a ró-la-tok nem igazán jó válasz, a rol-ler vagy rol-lá-tor megfelelőbb lett volna

pír*ja
*
A pacsirta

Mikor a hajnal üde pírja
az égbolt alját elborítja,
akkor kezdik a mennyei
fény dicséretét a pacsirta
vidám trillái zengeni.
(...)
(Jacques Peletier, Rónay György fordítása) 
*https://www.facebook.com/versmind1kinek/posts/1447841718840750:0*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 19)

javi*tás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 19)

Tasná*di*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

di*vat*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 19)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 19)

kor*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

helytakaré*kos*


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 19)

koslató


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 19)

totá*gas*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 19)

gasztroan*gyal*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 19)

Gyal*már* (erdélyi falu Hunyad megyében)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

mártoga*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 19)

tótá*gas*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

gasztronómi*a*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 20)

aratóban*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 20)

dagasztó*kád*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 20)

káddu*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 20)

gó*lem*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

lemmin*je
*
bocsánat, kimaradt egy betű és nem vettem észre, szóval, (a kis rágcsálóra gondoltam)

lemming*je*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 21)

jele*nés*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 21)

nes*si*(márka)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 21)

sivata*gi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 21)

gitá*ros*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 21)

ros*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 21)

tarantel*la*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 21)

lamen*tál *(siránkozik,panaszkodik)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 21)

tálen*tum*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 21)

aniko45 írta:


> tálen*tum*


 tum*ka* ( növény -  nyúlárnyékfélékkel (asperagineae) azonosak )


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 22)

kalan*dos*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 22)

5356 írta:


> kalan*dos*


dosz*tig *https://wikiszotar.hu/ertelmezo-szotar/Dosztig


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 22)

tigriscsí*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 22)

deciso írta:


> kol*ni*


"kos"-sal kell kezdődnie a szavadnak


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

kos*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 22)

bor*dal*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

dalma*ta *


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 22)

taver*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 22)

nagano*i */Japán, olimpiai helyszín


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 22)

ide*gi*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 22)

tanya*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 22)

sike*res*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 23)

res*ti*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 23)

titánötvöze*tek*


----------



## Edibbell (2020 Február 23)

tektoni*kus*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 23)

kus*had*


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 23)

had*nagy*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 23)

nagyszabá*sú*


----------



## Anykoo (2020 Február 23)

súgó*gép*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 24)

gépi*par*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

pár*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 24)

ban*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 24)

dalo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 24)

lódítot*tak*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

taktaharká*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 24)

nyi*las*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

las*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 24)

ka*mat*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

mat*rac*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 24)

rac*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

kalan*dok*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 24)

dokko*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 24)

ló*dít*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 24)

Dit*ta* (női név)


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 24)

tanítás


----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 25)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 25)

ka*por*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Február 25)

portó*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 25)

Itáli*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 25)

aka*i*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 25)

itaka*i*


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 25)

ibolya*fa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 25)

fatá*lis*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 26)

lis*tás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 26)

tas*li*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 26)

libano*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 27)

Nini*ve*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 27)

vede*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 27)

lődör*gő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 27)

gő*te








 *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 27)

terje*dés*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 27)

gő-te // ter-je-dés nem jó

tele*fon*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 27)

aniko45 írta:


> terje*dés*





huncili írta:


> gő-te // ter-je-dés nem jó
> 
> tele*fon*


Bizony bizony
te-le-*fon*
fondorla*tos*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 27)

Tos*ca*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 27)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 27)

ara*szol*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 27)

szolno*ki*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 27)

kiva*gyi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 28)

gyime*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Február 28)

sirok*kó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 28)

kó*kusz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 28)

kuszkuszé*tel*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

teljes*szög*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 28)

szögle*tes*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

tesped*tek *


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 28)

tek*nő*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 28)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

akadémi*a*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Február 29)

akara*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 29)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

barátcine*ge*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 29)

gere*ben*


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

ben*ső *


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 29)

sző*lő* (s-sz csere)kettősbetű


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 29)

lő*táv*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 29)

távbecs*lés*


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 29)

é=e
lestakti*ka*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 1)

kapálód*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 1)

zoko*gó*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

góti*ka* 
/jó szándékkal, nem kekeckedésből írom, de a dz egyetlen (kettős) betűnek számít, ezért ka-pá-ló-dzó
sokan mások is beleesnek ebbe a csapdába


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 1)

/viszont mind a kapálódzó, mind a kapálózó helyes írásforma az mta helyesírási oldala szerint
/ugyanígy kettős betű a dzs is

kalamaj*ka
*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

//való igaz  és persze tisztában vagyok azzal is, hogy bevett gyakorlat ebben a játékban a kettős betűk cseréje pl. sz-->s, ny-->n stb... 
már csak ezért is inkább figyelemfelhívásnak, mint kritikának szántam a megjegyzést 

kabát*ujj *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 1)

ujjlenyo*mat*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

matriarchá*tus*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 2)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 2)

döcögő*sen*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 2)

sen*ki*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 2)

/én is 

királycine*ge*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 2)

generáci*ós*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 2)

osto*ba*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 2)

bakafán*tos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 2)

Tosca*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 2)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 2)

laara írta:


> /jó szándékkal,





huncili írta:


> /én is





 

becsa*pás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 3)

pásté*tom*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 3)

tom*por*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 3)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 3)

tótá*gas*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 3)

Gás*pár*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 3)

pár*na*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 3)

nagyothal*ló* /tót-á-gas mivel összetett szó


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 3)

lódítá*sa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 3)

sajá*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 3)

tosz*kán*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 3)

kán*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 3)

tor*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 4)

najá*dok*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 4)

dok*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 4)

lássá*tok*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 4)

tok*ban*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 4)

ban*tu*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

5356 írta:


> * #41251 * ez a soros
> *#41252 *ez pedig hibas
> 
> tor*na*


Nem volt hibás, csak pár pillanattal később érkezett deciso.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

Csilla54 írta:


> ban*tu*


tú*ra*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Március 5)

rituevu írta:


> Nem volt hibás, csak pár pillanattal később érkezett deciso.


miert IS nem a keson iro van kihagyva??????????????????????????????????????????
ha mar magatol nincs annyi hogy javitsa , tornando ellenorizze magat 

raga*csos*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

rituevu írta:


> Nem volt hibás, csak pár pillanattal később érkezett deciso.


Jó hogy te látod mi történt.
Ez egy örökkön örökké bárkinél előforduló csupán "sajátosság" az elektronikai sebességnek.
Ugyanabban a pillanatban ír a világ több tájáról kettő.mindkettő helyesen.
De a szoftver gyorsabb és egyiket másodiknak teszi.
Ezért szoktam megnézni hová került fel.
És ha nem oda ahová szántam ott a módosít gomb és lehet cserélni,
Lehet elmaradt (az ellenőrzés).
Igazságot tettél írásoddal.Az indoklás jó volt


----------



## 5356 (2020 Március 5)

galeri2 írta:


> raga*csos*


csosz*szan*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

galeri2 írta:


> miert IS nem a keson iro van kihagyva??????????????????????????????????????????
> ha mar magatol nincs annyi hogy javitsa , tornando ellenorizze magat
> 
> raga*csos*


Ha nem vetted volna észre, pont a későn író, deciso hozzászólását töröltem.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

csoszszan - helyette: csosszan

szánhú*zó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

rituevu írta:


> Ha nem vetted volna észre, pont a későn író, deciso hozzászólását töröltem.


Jogos és természetes
Nem arról beszéltem:az indoklásod volt jó.Azt köszöntem


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

rituevu írta:


> csoszszan - helyette: csosszan
> 
> szánhú*zó*


zónai*dő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 5)

dő*re*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

reme*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 5)

gő*te*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

tevőle*ges*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 5)

gesztenyepü*ré*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

réve*dez*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

dézs*ma*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 5)

matat*ni*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 5)

niko*tin*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 6)

tin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 6)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 6)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 6)

Si*ó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 6)

ó*bor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 6)

Bor*sod*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 6)

sodrás*ban (magyar film)*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 6)

sodrás*ban* (magyar film)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 6)

bandi*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 6)

ta*kar*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Március 6)

kar*cos*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 6)

Cosmopo*lis*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 6)

lis*ta*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Március 6)

ta*gad*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 7)

Gád*ba *(település)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 7)

batá*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 7)

taka*ró*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 7)

Ro*zi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 7)

ziva*tar*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 7)

tar*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 7)

lóe*rő*


----------



## 5356 (2020 Március 7)

rő*zse*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 8)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 8)

Baracs*ra*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 8)

rajon*gás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 8)

Gás*pár*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

pár*harc*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 9)

harcko*csi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 9)

csipo*gó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 9)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 9)

ka*pa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 9)

para*ván*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 9)

vánszo*rog*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 9)

roggya*nó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

nótári*us*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 9)

usz*kár*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

kár*tya*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 10)

taka*ró*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 10)

ró*vó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 10)

vonatfül*ke*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 10)

ke*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 10)

vergő*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 10)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 10)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 10)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 11)

zse*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 11)

lé*pes* (méz)


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 11)

pes*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 11)

tilal*mas*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 11)

maska*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 11)

raga*dós*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 12)

nincs jobb ötletem, ha valaki tud mást írja meg

dosszi*é*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 12)

é*kes*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 12)

kese*rű*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 13)

aniko45 írta:


> kese*rű*





Csilla54 írta:


> é*kes*


keskeny*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 13)

reme*gő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 13)

gő*te*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 13)

te*hát*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 13)

hát*szín*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 13)

színpadi*as*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 13)

Astori*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 14)

Aranká*é*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 14)

éne*kel*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 14)

keltege*tő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 14)

tőze*ges*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 14)

Gesztely*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 15)

rebel*lis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 15)

lis*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 15)

tanul*ság*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 15)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 16)

lu*fi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 16)

Fio*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Március 16)

lavór*ban*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 16)

ban*da*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 16)

dali*a*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 17)

au*tó*


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 17)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 17)

ni*ke*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 18)

ke*fe*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 18)

feke*te*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 18)

tevé*keny*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 19)

kény*úr*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 19)

úrlo*vas*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 19)

vasko*hó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 19)

hórihor*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 20)

gaz*tett*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 20)

tett*re*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 20)

remek*mű*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 21)

mű*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 21)

dal*kör*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 21)

kör*ív*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Március 21)

ívfénylám*pa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 21)

para*ván*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 21)

vándortarisz*nya*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 21)

nyava*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 21)

javas*lat*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 21)

lat*rok*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 22)

rok*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 22)

karan*tén*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 22)

ténfer*gő*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 22)

gő*te*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 22)

telepí*tő*


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

tő*zeg*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 22)

szeg*be*


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

beállí*tás*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 22)

tás*ka*


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

kapi*tány*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 22)

Schleng Erika írta:


> kapi*tány*


tány=tán

tántor*gó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 23)

go*nosz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 23)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 23)

ara*nyos*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 23)

nyos-nos

Nostrada*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 23)

muskát*li*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 23)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 24)

batá*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 24)

ba*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 24)

kana*pé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 24)

pé*csi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 24)

csi*nos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 24)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 24)

aka*dó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 24)

do*hany*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 25)

hányin*ger*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 25)

gerbe*ra*


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 25)

ravaszkod*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 25)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 25)

ágytám*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 25)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 25)

lom*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 25)

ha*rag*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 25)

rag*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 26)

gát*őr*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 26)

démo*ni *


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

niko*tin*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 26)

huncili írta:


> niko*tin*



tinta*folt*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

foltvar*rás*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 26)

rás*poly*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 27)

pol*len*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 27)

leno*laj*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

laj*hár*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 27)

hár*man*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

mandulafa*gyi *


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 27)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

mestergeren*da*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 27)

daga*nat*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

náthasze*zon*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 27)

zongo*ra*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 27)

lagyma*tag*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

taggyűlés*re *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 27)

repü*lő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 27)

lőrin*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 28)

cigaret*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 28)

ta*lán*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 28)

lángossü*tő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 28)

törőd*ne*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 28)

ne*mes*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 28)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 29)

berke*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 29)

nyelő*cső*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 29)

csőlá*tás*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

táskamereví*tő *


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 29)

tö*kös*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 29)

kösse*tek*


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

teknősbé*ka *


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 29)

kaba*la*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 29)

la*tor*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 29)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 29)

mata*dor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 29)

dorgá*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 30)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 30)

tok*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 30)

halle*ves*


----------



## Őry Mária (2020 Március 30)

levesbetét


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 31)

tétlen*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 31)

szegregáci*ó* (kivételesen idegen szó)


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 31)

óvá*ri *(kivételesen magyar sajt is)


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

ó-vá-ri

rizibi*zi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 31)

ziva*tar*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 31)

tarta*lék*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Március 31)

léklhorgá*szat*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Március 31)

Szat*ma'r*


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

márciu*si*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 1)

sivata*gi*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 1)

gilisztahaj*tó *


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 1)

tógazda*ság*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 1)

ságvá*ri *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 1)

Ri*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

ta*bu*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 1)

Bu*szesz*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 1)

szeszfőz*de*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Április 1)

dekan*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 1)

táltospari*pa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

para*fa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 1)

faragat*lan*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

langyo*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 2)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 2)

nüansz*nyi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 2)

nyitá*si*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 2)

sira*to'k*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 2)

tokmány*kulcs*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 3)

kulcsfontos*sa'g*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 3)

szagmin*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 3)

ta*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

takaré*kos*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 3)

kosfal*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

kapaci*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 3)

kapar*jad*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 3)

Jadvi*ga*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

gali*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Április 3)

balettszok*nya*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 3)

nyara*la's*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

lás*sam*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 3)

sampi*on*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 4)

onkológi*a*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

akarate*rő *


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 4)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

dominóeffek*tus*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

tuskihú*zó*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

zónai*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 4)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

szögle*tes*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 4)

tesséke*lő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 4)

lő*rés*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

rés*hang*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

hangor*kán*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 5)

kántá*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 5)

ló*bál*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 5)

Balta*zár*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 5)

zár*lat*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 5)

lát*vány*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 5)

vánko*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 5)

saláta*lé*


----------



## maranna (2020 Április 5)

lé*pek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 6)

péká*ru*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 6)

ru*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 6)

ha*rag*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 6)

ragtapa*szok*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 6)

szok*nya*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 6)

nya*ral*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 6)

raly*zik*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 7)

szik*kad (*rally*zik)*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 7)

kadmium*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 7)

rabo*sit*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 7)

Sit*ke *(község Vas megyében)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 8)

kereske*dő*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

döcögő*sen *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 8)

sen*ki*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

kimé*ra*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 8)

raké*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 8)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 8)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

fatá*lis *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 8)

lis*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

talics*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 8)

kaka*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 8)

óvá*ros*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 8)

rostavizs*ga*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 8)

garabonci*a's*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 9)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 10)

dologta*lan*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 10)

langusz*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 10)

ta*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 10)

lángo*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 10)

lókol*bász*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 10)

bász*li* (együgyü, bamba, bákó, mamlasz, haszontalan gyáva dunántuli tájszó )


----------



## laara (2020 Április 10)

limoná*dé *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 11)

dé*mon*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 11)

mondó*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 11)

Ka*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 12)

típushi*ba*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 12)

bakaruhá*ban*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 12)

bandéri*um*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Április 12)

umbul*da*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 12)

dalár*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

dadais*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 13)

taois*ta *


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

tamago*csi *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 13)

csi*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Április 13)

gatya*szár*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

szárnyasha*jó*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

jórava*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

lózab*la*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

la*tor*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

tornaci*pő*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

pő*rén *


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

rénszarvasbőr*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 13)

be*teg*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

beál*ló
*
tegze*sek*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

sekrestyé*se*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

selyempin*csi *


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

csibukhordo*zó*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

zónai*dő *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 13)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Április 13)

rene*gát*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 13)

gát*őr*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 13)

őrbó*dé*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 14)

dé*vaj*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 14)

vaj*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

dalár*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 14)

da*rás*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 14)

ráspolyok*kal *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

kalligráfi*a*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 14)

analiti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

ka*pa*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 14)

pan*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 14)

datolya*mag*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 14)

mag*tár*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 14)

tárno*ki *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 14)

kirándu*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 14)

ló*zung*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

?Walaky? írta:


> ló*zung*


Kérlek, hogy írj egy olyan szót, ami "zung"-gal kezdődik.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

Kuriga írta:


> kirándu*ló*


lóete*tő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 15)

tőze*ges*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 15)

gesta*po*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

póto*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 15)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 15)

szám*la*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 15)

labo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 15)

karalá*bé*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 15)

bérsza*lag*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 15)

lag*zi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 16)

ziman*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 16)

aniko45 írta:


> ziman*kó*


kókusz*tej*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 16)

?Walaky? írta:


> *GOSZTÁNY*
> 
> (gyöke: gosz, megegyezni látszik a hellen keaxw [hasítom, széthasítom, szétválasztom; apróra dörzsölöm], héber [elvág, elszakít, elhord, szanszkrit kasz [hasít] szókkal, továbbá a magyar gusz [gusztony], kusz [kusza, kuszál, kusztora] gyökökkel stb.) fn. tt. gosztány-t, tb. ~ok. Heltainál eléforduló régi szó, am. arany szem, arany porond. Oly szép aranyakat, oly szép szemeket és gosztányokat talála a fövenyben. (Heltai M. Kron. 1. R).


Nem attól játék a játék, hogy nekiállunk az interneten keresgélni. Ez egy olyan szó, amit csak hosszas keresgélés után lehet megtalálni az interneten. Ráadásul ez az a játék, amiben olyan feladványt kell adni, amit magad is folytatni tudod. Te is csak az internetről tudtad volna folytatni. Így könnyű lenne mindenkinek.


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 16)

rituevu írta:


> Ráadásul ez az a játék, amiben olyan feladványt kell adni, amit magad is folytatni tudod


A gyökét, pedig itt nem cél tudni.Mesterkéltté válik.(megegyezni látszik)
Kókusz pókusz ( szabad-_gyökök_ miatt ráncosabbá teszi a bőrt,) meggyezni látszik a hókuszpókusszal.


rituevu írta:


> kókusz*tej*


teji*vó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 16)

volume*ne*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 16)

neve*tés*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 16)

tész*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 16)

tava*szi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 16)

szi*szeg*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

szeg*ről*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 17)

röltex


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 17)

tex*til* - til*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 17)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

a szótagnak kell megegyezni
tó-par-ti
tir-pák.....nem jó

ti-lin-*kó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

huncili írta:


> nem jó



kó*dis*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

disznópász*tor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

*torongy * ( Székely tájszó. Csupa rongyból álló szegény ember )


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 17)

rongyba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 17)

ba*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

kaba*la*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 17)

La*li*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

li*ba*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

babaru*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 17)

ha*rag*


----------



## ladysla (2020 Április 18)

raglán


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

ladysla írta:


> raglán


lángo*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 18)

rituevu írta:


> lángo*ló*


lódít*hat*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 18)

hatö*kör*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 18)

kör*lánc*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 18)

láncreakci*ó *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

óko*ri*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 18)

rituevu írta:


> óko*ri*


rikácsol*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

?Walaky? írta:


> tak*nyos*


Írjál már légy szíves egy szót "nyos"-taggal kezdődve!


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

takti*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 18)

rituevu írta:


> Írjál már légy szíves egy szót "nyos"-taggal kezdődve!


*nyoszolyó* eddig is valtoztattatok a kettos betuket tan most se lehet gond

kalit*ka*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

?Walaky? írta:


> *nyoszolyó* eddig is valtoztattatok a kettos betuket tan most se lehet gond
> 
> kalit*ka*


Azért nem jó a nyoszolyó, mert ha szótagolod akkor elvész a szavad vége - nyo-szo-lyó. Érted? 
kala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 19)

pos*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

róma*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 19)

iróni*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 19)

> Írjál már légy szíves egy szót "nyos"-taggal kezdődve!


nyoszolyó az nem"nyos" kezdődik hanem az "nyo"-val kezdődik.
De a Noszvaj már igen épp csak az kettős csavar.(túl sok)
akad*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 19)

napon*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 19)

ta*lár*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

deciso írta:


> nyoszolyó az nem"nyos" kezdődik hanem az "nyo"-val kezdődik.
> De a Noszvaj már igen épp csak az kettős csavar.(túl sok)
> akad*na*


Nem unod még a tudálékosságodat? Minek generálod a feszültséget állandóan? Aztán ha visszaszólnak rohansz jelenteni, és rinyálsz mert téged jaj de nagyon megbántottak! Le lehet állni! 
ta*lár - *lárma*fa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 19)

fa*lak*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

lakta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

tó*rusz*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

rusz*li*


----------



## Papp- Bitófalvi Tímea (2020 Április 19)

li*án*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

án*gyom*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

gyomtalanítás*ra*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 19)

ragado*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

aniko45 írta:


> kogni*tív*


Kérlek, hogy tív- kezdőszótaggal írjál nekem egy szót. Mert hogy ilyen nincs - szerintem.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

?Walaky? írta:


> zo*kog*


...ahogy a kog-gal kezdődően sem lehet mit kezdeni.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

Kedves játszótársaim! Az utóbbi időben több hozzászólást kellett törölni ebben a topikban, mert olyan feladványt írtatok, amit lehetetlen folytatni. Kérlek benneteket, hogy mindig olyan feladványt adjatok, amelyet saját magatok is folytatni tudjátok.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

au*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 20)

rituevu írta:


> Kérlek, hogy tív- kezdőszótaggal írjál nekem egy szót. Mert hogy ilyen nincs - szerintem.



Elnézést,valóban nem találtam... mea culpa


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 20)

rituevu írta:


> au*tó*


Tó*szeg*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 20)

szeg*re*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 20)

...regiment*je*
ha még egyszer azt üzeni...


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 20)

huncili írta:


> ...regiment*je*
> ha még egyszer azt üzeni...


Jere*ván*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 20)

vándo*rol*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 20)

rol*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 20)

Ni*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

kiet*len*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 20)

lencsele*ves *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 20)

ves*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 21)

taka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 21)

ró*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 21)

kapuc*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 21)

Nini*ve*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 21)

ve*der


 *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 21)

derme*dés*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 21)

Dés*nek*(Dés László)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 21)

nek*tár*


----------



## ladysla (2020 Április 21)

tárgyilagosan


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 21)

ladysla írta:


> tárgyilagosan


san*da*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 21)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 21)

vándortá*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 21)

Csilla54 írta:


> dalár*da*


damaszku*szi *(kard penge)*lásd:damaszkuszi penge titka | Szabad Föld*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 21)

szigorú*an*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 22)

Andor*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 22)

rako*dó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 22)

Dó*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 22)

rabiá*tus*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 22)

Tus*nád*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 22)

nádcu*kor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 22)

Kor*fu*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 22)

furu*lya*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 23)

?Walaky? írta:


> furu*lya*


Jata*gán*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 23)

gán*ti *(magyar falu)


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 23)

Tiborc*é*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 23)

deciso írta:


> Tiborc*é*


Ti - bor - cé


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 23)

célozga*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 23)

tó*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 23)

rama*dan*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 23)

Dan*te*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 24)

te*ve*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 24)

Verő*ce*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 24)

cecei*ek*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 24)

eklézsi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 24)

adagol*ja*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 24)

javíthat*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 24)

napon*ta*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 24)

taní*tás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 24)

tás*kám*


----------



## Edibbell (2020 Április 24)

kám*zsa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 24)

kám*zsák*

zsa*nír*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 25)

Nyíregyhá*za*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 25)

zala*i*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 25)

idegté*pő*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 25)

pöfékel*ni*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 25)

Nini*ve*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 25)

velőró*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 25)

zsarátnokfény*nél*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 25)

aniko45 írta:


> nélkülö*zés*


redukalom nél*kül* -re mert* nincs* ... *zés =sel kezdodo magyar szo 
*
külde*mény*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 25)

mény*kő * (mennykő népies változata)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 26)

kőtáb*la*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 26)

laví*roz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 26)

roz*már*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 26)

Már*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 26)

takácsok*nál*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 26)

takácsok*nál*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 26)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 27)

tapé*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 27)

ta*vas*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 27)

vas*tag*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 27)

tag*ba*


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 27)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 27)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 27)

bó*ja*


----------



## Edibbell (2020 Április 27)

Ja*pán*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 27)

páneuropa*i*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 27)

Itáli*a*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 27)

agi*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 28)

lis*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

tanácsa*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 28)

Tahitótfa*lu*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

ludaská*sa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 28)

sa*vas*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 28)

vas*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 29)

aniko45 írta:


> kadmi*um*


Kedves Judit! Ugyanaz a helyzet, mint az előzőekben. Légy szíves írjál "um"-mal kezdődő magyar szót. ?Walaky? ugyan talált egyet, de nem magyar szó. Kérlek figyelj oda legközelebb.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 29)

?Walaky? írta:


> tagbasza*kad*


Ugyanaz a helyzet, mint Juditnál. Nem lehet találni olyan szót, amit aztán folytatni lehet. Esetleg egy volt iraki diktátor nevét.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 29)

tagtobor*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 29)

zó*na*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 29)

rituevu írta:


> Esetleg egy volt *iraki diktátor nevét.*


*LIBYA*-i az az iraki es hat *kad *--nak ejtik ugyan de* Gaddafi* -nak irjak

napo*zo*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 29)

Zo*rán*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 29)

ránco*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 30)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 30)

tűpár*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 30)

?Walaky? írta:


> *LIBYA*-i az az iraki es hat *kad *--nak ejtik ugyan de* Gaddafi* -nak irjak
> 
> napo*zo*


A kadmium pont megfelelő lett volna.Rosszul értelmezi az idegen szavas szabályt ritu
Mert pontosan így szól:


aksan írta:


> A játékban szereplő szavak magyar nyelvbe beépült szavak legyenek.


A kadmium magyar nyelvbe beépült szó: az egyik fajta felületkezelés 200 éves szava


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 30)

napo*zó*
zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 30)

navigá*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 30)

tor*ma*


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 30)

mahol*nap*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 30)

nap*tár*


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 30)

társze*kér
*


----------



## laara (2020 Április 30)

kérke*dik*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Április 30)

dik*tál*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 1)

tál*tos*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 1)

Toson*ca* (nogradi falu)


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 1)

Az a gyanúm a szótaghelyesség: To-son-ca (akkor pedig mi lesz a "tos" kezdéssel?


aksan írta:


> Lehet viszont tulajdonnév.


Akkor Tos*ca* mint tulajdonnév jó.(Ha az tulajdonnév).A másik megoldás az ékezetcsere(tos>tős) tősgyöke*res*
bocs


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

cafatok*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 1)

banda*tag*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

taglejté*se*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 1)

sehonna*i*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

iga*zi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 1)

ziman*kó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 1)

kó*dis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 1)

Így tudom folytatni: díszlet*be*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 1)

bema*gol*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 1)

golfo*zó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 1)

zóna


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 1)

napon*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 2)

zsa*bó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

bó*lé*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

bó*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 2)

lé*nyeg*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 2)

nyeg*le*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

leve*gőt *(van öő cserével)


----------



## laara (2020 Május 2)

göttinge*ni* //gondolom göthös-re számítasz

//+ szerintem hagyjuk meg mindenkinek az ötletelés jogát, nincs szükség előzetes tippek adására


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 2)

Nini*ve*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 2)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 2)

alag*út*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 3)

út*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 3)

ban*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 3)

darabá*ru*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 3)

Rudabá*nya*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 3)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 3)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 3)

zegzu*gos*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 3)

Goszto*la*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 3)

lavor


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 3)

?Walaky? írta:


> lavor


Írnál egy "vor"-szótaggal kezdődő szót?


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 3)

rituevu írta:


> Írnál egy "vor"-szótaggal kezdődő szót?


 
VORMÁ*GA * erdélyi falu Hunyad m.


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 3)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 3)

barac*kos*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 3)

kos*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 4)

?Walaky? írta:


> VORMÁ*GA * erdélyi falu Hunyad m.


Ne fogom felkutatni az internetet egy ismeretlen faluért, vagy szóért. Nem erről szól a játék. Gondolom, hogy te is hosszas kutatás után találtad meg.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 4)

bőrlab*da*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 4)

dacosko*dik*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Május 4)

dikta*fon*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 4)

fon*dü
*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 5)

dübör*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 5)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

lő*lap*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

lapjárá*sa*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

salako*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

lóhalálá*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

batyu*bál *


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

bálvány*fa*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

falato*zó *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 5)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 5)

ta*kar*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 6)

kar*ma*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 6)

ma*gyar*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 6)

gyarmatosí*tó*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 6)

tópar*ton*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 6)

tonka*bab

https://sobors.hu/gasztro/tonkabab-fuszer-vagy-mereg/*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 6)

bab*zsák*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Május 6)

zsákvarró*tű*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 6)

tűpár*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 6)

najá*dok*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 6)

dokmun*ka's*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 6)

Kás*ler*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 6)

Lerca*ton*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 7)

ton*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 7)

huncili írta:


> lerca*ton*


kösz a linket tulajdonnév

ton*na*
Natáli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 7)

au*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 7)

#41829 - igen, gyógyszer, bocs elfelejtettem a kezdőbetűt átjavítani nagybetűre

tó*csa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 7)

csapo*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 7)

dár*da*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

darabmun*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 7)

kacs*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 7)

lábtor*na*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 7)

tava*szi*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 7)

szi*rom*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 7)

rom*kert*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 7)

huncili írta:


> #41829 - igen, gyógyszer, bocs elfelejtettem a kezdőbetűt átjavítani nagybetűre


hmmm szoval gyogyszernev szabalyos (*NEM elfelejteni !!!*)

kertaj*to'*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 8)

tó*ga*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 8)

nyava*lya *


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

lyány*ka **----> *játé*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 8)

Moonlightshadow írta:


> lyány*ka*


nyava*lya* után lyány-*ka*Nem jó folytatás oda "lya"lyá vagy ja vagy ja kezdő szótagú kell



huncili írta:


> kakukk*fű*


fű*re*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 8)

rezsiszám*la*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 8)

lavíro*zó*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 8)

zónatari*fa*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

fali*kar*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 8)

karó*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

rava*tal*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

talpig


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

pigme*us*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

usz*kár*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

kárpit*ja*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

jata*ga'n*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 8)

gáncsol*ja*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

ja*vul*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

vul*kán*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

kán*kán*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 8)

kán*tor*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

tortú*ra*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 9)

ra*gad*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 9)

Gad*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 9)

na*hát*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 9)

hát*szín*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 9)

szín*ház*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 9)

háza*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 9)

dobo*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 9)

lo'da*ra'zs*


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 9)

*Rázs*oly


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 9)

?Walaky? írta:


> lo'da*ra'zs*



ráz*za*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 9)

Zalaeger*szeg*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 9)

szegcsí*pő*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 10)

pő*re*


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 10)

*re*pülő


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 10)

lököt*tek*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 10)

teknősbé*ka *


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

kaba*ré*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 10)

ré*pa*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 10)

palacsin*ta*


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 10)

taka*ró*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 10)

ró*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

kari*ka*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 10)

kaval*kád*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

kádtar*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

tódul*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

takti*ka*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 10)

karan*tén*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 10)

ténfer*gés*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

geszte*nye*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 10)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 10)

re*tek*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 11)

tek*nyő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 11)

női*es*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 11)

esteledés*kor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 11)

kór*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 11)

házbér*lő*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 11)

lőtávol*ban*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 11)

bandu*kol*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 11)

koldus


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 12)

dúská*ló *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 12)

lóhá*ton*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 12)

ton*hal*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 13)

hal*vány*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 13)

vándorma*dár*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 13)

dár*da*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 13)

dacol*va*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 14)

va*rangy*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 14)

rang*sor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 14)

sor*tánc*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 14)

táncter*met*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 14)

met*ró*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 14)

Róme*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 14)

ó*kor*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 14)

kor*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 14)

Moonlightshadow írta:


> kor*mány*


Írjál már légy szíves egy "mány"-nyal kezdődő szót.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 14)

mángor*ló*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 14)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 14)

rágcsálófé*le*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 15)

le*csap*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 15)

csap*kod*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 15)

kodrian*ka *


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 15)

kadar*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 15)

kamil*lás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 15)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 15)

tok*hal*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 15)

halvé*rű* (rü)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 15)

rügye*ző*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 15)

zö*rej *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 15)

Rej*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 15)

tőkésré*ce *


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 15)

ceru*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 15)

zava*ró*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 15)

rósejb*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 16)

ninive*i*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 16)

ivó*lé*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 16)

lézerá*gyú*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

gyúródesz*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 16)

kalap*tű*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 16)

tűpár*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 16)

tor*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 16)

takarító*gép*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 16)

gépko*csi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

csipet*ke*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 17)

ke*ret*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 17)

rét*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 17)

reme*gő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 17)

gőzös*sel* (akad tulajdonnév is és más is)


----------



## laara (2020 Május 17)

sel*lő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 17)

Lőgö*dör*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 17)

dörmögé*se*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 17)

sebészmes*ter*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 17)

terme*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 17)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Moonlightshadow (2020 Május 17)

tila*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 18)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 18)

bi*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 18)

Borbá*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 18)

la*kat*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 18)

katlan*ba*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 18)

ba*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 19)

kalóri*a*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 19)

anyaszomorí*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 19)

tótá*gas*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 19)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 19)

párma*i*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 19)

i*ker*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 20)

ker*tem*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 20)

ker*ge*
tem*pe *-- tem-pe - székelyeknél törpe


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 20)

Gemen*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 20)

cikóri*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 20)

avoká*dó*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 20)

dobókoc*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 20)

kaba*ré*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 20)

ré*ten*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 20)

ten*gő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 20)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 20)

lő*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 20)

neveze*tes*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 20)

tes*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 20)

Ti*bi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 21)

bizony*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 21)

látha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 21)

tóváro*si*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 21)

siet*ve*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 21)

ve*del*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 21)

déli*dő *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 21)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 22)

aniko45 írta:


> dő*re*


renegát


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 22)

gát*ló*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 22)

lódok*tor *


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 22)

tor*kos*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 23)

kos*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 23)

tolmácso*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 23)

lóku*pec*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 23)

pec*kes*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 23)

keshed*ten*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 23)

ten*ger*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 23)

gerbe*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 23)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 24)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 24)

rókako*ma*


----------



## szurka (2020 Május 24)

Magyar


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 24)

gyar*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 24)

tűzi*fa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 24)

fa*csar*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 25)

csár*da*


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 25)

datolyaszil*va*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 25)

va*kar*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

kardiológi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

aranyó*ra *


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

vőlegé*nyek*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

nyek*ken *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

cemen*de*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

devecse*ri*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

rizibi*zi*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

ziman*kó*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

kó*la*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

lamel*la *


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

lacafacá*zó*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

micso*da *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

daga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 25)

dózi*sa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 26)

salá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

taga*dó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 26)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

zseníli*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 26)

aka*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 26)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

racioná*lis*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 26)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 27)

taga*dó*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 27)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 27)

rö*mi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 27)

mió*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 27)

ta*gad*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 28)

"gad" szerintem nincs


huncili írta:


> mió*ta*


tatárjá*rás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 28)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 28)

zó*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 28)

na*pon*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 28)

pontosí*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 28)

tó*ra*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 28)

rahed*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 28)

li*ba*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 28)

ba*csó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 29)

csókoló*zó*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 29)

zónai*dő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 29)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 29)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 30)

vőfélyé*vel*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 30)

vélhető*en*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 30)

enniva*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 30)

lóido*már*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 30)

lógat*ná*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 30)

rituevu írta:


> lóido*már*



már*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 31)

ka*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 31)

csava*ró*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Május 31)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 31)

rom*busz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 1)

buszmegál*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 1)

lógat*ná*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 1)

ná*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 1)

la*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 1)

kókusz*rúd*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 1)

rúd*tánc*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

tánc*dal*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 2)

dalno*ka*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 2)

kaba*la*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 2)

lacipecse*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

nye*rő*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 2)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

zse*lé*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 2)

lé*ha*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 3)

ha*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 3)

darfu*ri *


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 3)

rimánkod*hat*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 3)

hatlá*bú*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 3)

bukó*szél *


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 3)

széldesz*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 3)

kato*na*


----------



## szurka (2020 Június 3)

Navigátor


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 3)

tor*zsa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 3)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 4)

bóloga*tó*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 4)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 4)

tinó*rú*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 4)

rúpi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 4)

akasz*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 4)

torony*ba*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 5)

babaru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 5)

hatal*mi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 5)

micso*da*


----------



## oolong (2020 Június 5)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 5)

mara*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 5)

direk*tor*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 5)

torpedónaszá*dok*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 5)

doktor*nő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 5)

nőgyó*gyász*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 6)

gyász*vers*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 6)

vers*la'b*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 6)

láb*tó *(létra)


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 6)

tóri*um*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 6)

umbul*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 6)

dadais*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 Június 6)

apaá*gi*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 7)

giganti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 7)

kusha*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 7)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

tarack*fű *


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 7)

fűka*sza*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 7)

szabada*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 7)

lomboso*dik*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 7)

diktál*nak*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 7)

nyaké*ke*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 7)

kereskedel*mi*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

mizant*róp*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 8)

roppa*nó*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 8)

nóta*szó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 8)

szólal*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 8)

ninive*i*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 8)

idegesí*tő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 8)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 9)

kereske*dő*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 9)

döcög*ve *


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 9)

vezér*kar*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 9)

karölt*ve*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 9)

vegyésze*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 9)

tivor*nya*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 10)

nyara*lók*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 10)

huncili írta:


> tivor*nya*


nya*rak*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 10)

raktáro*zó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 10)

zó*dé*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 10)

dé*li*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 10)

?Walaky? írta:


> nya*rak*


nyara*lók-*ra van folytatás: lok*ni*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 10)

li*án*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 10)

án*gyi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 10)

gyime*si*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 10)

si*ma*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 11)

maket*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 11)

tektonika*i*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 11)

i*par*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 11)

par*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 12)

tilal*mi*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 12)

mi*vé*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 12)

védelme*zi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 12)

zize*gő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 12)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 12)

lődö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 13)

rögzí*tő*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 13)

tő*szám*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 13)

szám*la*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 14)

la*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 14)

kas*pó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 14)

póri*as*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 14)

aspirá*ció*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 14)

as-pi-rá-ci-*ó
*
ólombá*nya*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 15)

nyanya


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 15)

nyara*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 15)

lótú*ró*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 15)

róma*i*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 15)

ideha*za*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 15)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 16)

ás*pis*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 16)

Pisti*ke*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 16)

kezelés*re*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 16)

reformá*tus*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 16)

tustál*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 17)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 17)

adóve*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 17)

vöröshe*re*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 17)

reped*nek*


----------



## odomisauq (2020 Június 17)

Neckermann


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 18)

man*na *(hiányosan lehet)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 18)

napo*zó*


----------



## Pozsonyi Krisztina (2020 Június 18)

zó*na*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 18)

napi*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 18)

díjtari*fa*


----------



## evi3333 (2020 Június 18)

fa*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 18)

látha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 18)

tófóli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 19)

aniko45 írta:


> al*ga*


tó - fó - li - a


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 19)

autógu*mi*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 19)

mi*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 19)

kor*szak*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 19)

szakbar*bár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 19)

bártün*dér*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 20)

der*med*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 20)

med*ve*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 20)

veresé*ge*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 20)

geren*da*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 20)

darabá*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 20)

rugal*mas*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 20)

maszto*don*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 20)

don*gó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 20)

Gó*zon* (Gyula)


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 20)

zongo*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2020 Június 20)

ravasz*di*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 20)

didakti*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 20)

kalit*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 21)

kama*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 21)

rabo*sit*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 21)

sitke*i* (rabosít - hosszú í)


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 21)

idebú*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 21)

jóhisze*mű *


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 21)

műkedve*lő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 21)

Lő*cse*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 21)

cseresz*nye*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 21)

nyenye*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 21)

reti*kül*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 22)

külté*ri*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 22)

riada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 22)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 22)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 22)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 22)

lóku*pec*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 22)

pecke*sen*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 23)

ki*tin*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 23)

tin*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 23)

taka*rék*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 23)

rék*li*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 23)

li*án*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 23)

ángyi*ka*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 23)

ka*lap*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 23)

lap*top*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 23)

topmo*del*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 23)

Del*ne*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 24)

neve*ző*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 25)

zö*rög*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 25)

rög*tön*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 26)

tönköly*ből*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 26)

böllér*kés*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 26)

késéle*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 26)

zö*rög*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 26)

rögesz*me*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 26)

melódi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 26)

aranyék*szer *


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 26)

szerzete*si*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 26)

sihe*der*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 26)

dermedés*pont*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 26)

pontha*tár*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 26)

tárnarobba*nás*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 26)

nás*fa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 27)

fafeldolgo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 27)

zó*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 27)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 27)

bekandiká*ló*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 27)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 27)

kórus*mű*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 27)

művelődé*si*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 27)

sihe*der*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 28)

der*med*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 28)

medve*tánc*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 28)

táncpar*kett (t)*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 28)

ket*ten*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 28)

ten*ni*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 28)

niko*tin*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 28)

tin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 28)

ta*vi*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 28)

virágcso*kor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 28)

korcso*lya*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 28)

jakuz*zi *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 28)

zi*zi*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 28)

ziva*tar*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 29)

tar*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 29)

ka*pa*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 29)

pana*szol*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 29)

szolgabí*ró*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 29)

ró*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 29)

nápolyi*val*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 29)

vál*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 29)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 29)

huncili írta:


> Tóbi*ás*


ásha*tó*


----------



## Zolabanya (2020 Június 29)

tócsni


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 29)

nigéria*i*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 29)

india*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 29)

ide*ges*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 29)

geszte*nye*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 29)

nye*rő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Június 29)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 30)

zse*lé*


----------



## Csilla54 (2020 Június 30)

lé*dús*


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 30)

dús*kál*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 30)

kálciu*mos*


----------



## laara (2020 Június 30)

mosta*ni *


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 30)

Nini*ve*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Június 30)

vese*kő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 30)

kőhajításnyi*ra *


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 1)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 1)

látta*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 2)

rituevu írta:


> látta*tó*


Tó*dor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 2)

Dor*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 2)

ka*pa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 2)

pa*raj*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

raj*ta*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 2)

ta*pad*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 3)

padmaly*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 3)

raké*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 3)

takarás*ban*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 3)

ban*tu*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 3)

tu*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 3)

babako*csi*


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 3)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 3)

só*der*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 3)

dermed*ve*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 4)

vege*tál*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 4)

tála*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 4)

lópa*ta*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 4)

taka*ros*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 5)

ros*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 5)

tál*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 5)

ka*dét*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 5)

rituevu írta:


> tál*ka*


kaka*du*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 5)

dualiz*mus*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 5)

mustá*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 6)

ros*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 6)

Tamá*sod*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 6)

sod*ra's*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 7)

zománcedé*nyek*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 7)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

zava*ró*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 7)

rósejb*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 7)

nini*ve*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 7)

veté*si*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 7)

si*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

kos*bor*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 7)

borszakér*tő *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 7)

tő*kés*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 7)

kés*tél*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 8)

télteme*tő*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 8)

tő*kés*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 8)

kés*hegy*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 9)

hegy*hát*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 9)

hátul*só*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 9)

sószó*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 10)

róla*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 10)

toktermé*sű*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 11)

sűrít*ve*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 11)

vecser*nye*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 11)

nyeregtás*ka *


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 11)

kazet*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 11)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 11)

rókako*ma*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 11)

makaró*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 12)

ninive*i*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 13)

iro*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 13)

daga*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 13)

Dó*ra*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 13)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 14)

riadó*lánc*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 14)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 14)

rész*vét*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 14)

vétségei*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 14)

remél*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 15)

ve*je*


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 15)

jegesmed*ve*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 16)

ve*der*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 16)

dermesz*tő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 16)

tőrölmet*szett*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 16)

szett*ben*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

benzinsza*gú*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 16)

gúnyoló*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

Dózsepalo*ta* (Velence)


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 16)

ta*nul*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 16)

nul*la*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

la*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 17)

puliszka


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 17)

katama*rán*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 17)

ráncol*ja*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 17)

ja*vít*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 18)

vitriol*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 18)

ra*goz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 18)

Gozs*du*-udvar


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 18)

duma*gép*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 18)

gépi*par*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 18)

parkolópá*lya* (ja-)


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 18)

javakorabe*li*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 18)

li*ga*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 18)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 19)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 19)

határátke*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 19)

lö*vész*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 19)

vészha*rang*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 20)

rangrejt*ve*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

vete*rán *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 20)

rántot*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 20)

ta*gad*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 20)

Gadnár*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 21)

fabó*dé*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 21)

déli*báb*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 21)

bábkészí*tő*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

törek*vő *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

vőfélysza*lag*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

lag*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

ziva*tar*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

tarlóége*tés *


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 21)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

kelte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 21)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 21)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 21)

kara*kán*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 21)

kán*tor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 22)

tor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 22)

napo*zó*


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 22)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 22)

litáni*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 22)

anabaptis*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 22)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 23)

szisze*gő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 23)

gőgö*sen*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 23)

sen*ki*


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Július 23)

kia*bál*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 24)

bálte*rem*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

rémá*lom*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 24)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

ravio*li*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

libapász*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

tor*ma*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

mazur*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

kato*na*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

alakosko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 25)

?Walaky? írta:


> alternat*iv*


ta - ka - ró - fó - li - a Rossz az elválasztásod, laara jól válaszolt.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 25)

dózero*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 25)

lóti-fu*ti*


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Július 25)

tiara


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Július 25)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> tiara


ra*bol*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 25)

bol*dog*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Július 25)

dogmati*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 25)

kala*pos *


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Július 26)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 26)

taga*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 26)

dó*zer*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 26)

zerge*toll*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 26)

tollvo*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 27)

nás*fa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 27)

falá*bú*


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

búcsúcédu*la*


----------



## PotyiPanka (2020 Július 27)

la*pát*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 27)

pátri*a*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 28)

alabást*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 28)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 28)

madárlát*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 29)

ta*laj*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 29)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 29)

javítha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 29)

gabalyod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 29)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 30)

ó*ra*


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

ragado*zó*


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 30)

Zóri*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 31)

ka*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 31)

pati*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

kaputele*fon*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 1)

fondor*lat*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

látniva*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 1)

lókol*bász*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 1)

Bász*tet*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Augusztus 2)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 2)

dödöl*le*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 2)

levonato*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 2)

lófo*gat*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 2)

Gatta*ca *(filmcím)


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 2)

caber*net* franc


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 2)

netrebu*la *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 3)

lapí*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 3)

tótá*gas*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 3)

Gascog*ne*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 3)

nevelő*dő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 3)

dőre


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 4)

re*dő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 4)

rituevu írta:


> re*dő*


dőzsöl*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 5)

tek*nő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 5)

nőegy*let*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 6)

lét*ra*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 6)

rakod


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 7)

kód*szám*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

számlavezeté*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 8)

si*ker*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 8)

kertésze*ti*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 8)

ti*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 8)

tok*hal*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Augusztus 8)

hal*moz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 8)

mozdulat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 9)

lan*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 9)

kadmium*ra*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 9)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 9)

névtáb*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 9)

la*pos*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 9)

postames*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 9)

termesz*vár*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 9)

Várgesz*tes*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 9)

tespedé*se*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 9)

selejtez*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 9)

terepasz*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 10)

talpa*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 10)

lóden*ben*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 10)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 10)

Ges*ta* Hungarorum


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 10)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 10)

zsa*lu*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 10)

lukad*hat*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 10)

hatva*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 11)

nigéria*i*


----------



## lica (2020 Augusztus 11)

Idegen


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 11)

génmódosí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 12)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

navigá*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 13)

ló*hát*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 13)

hátul*só*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 13)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

nyaloga*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 14)

rituevu írta:


> nyaloga*tó*


tógazdasá*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 14)

gi*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 14)

dalol*na*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Napóle*on*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 14)

on*nan*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Nan*tes (*francia város)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 14)

test*vér*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

vérszerző*dés*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 14)

désdemo*na*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 15)

tor*ma*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 15)

ma*jom*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 15)

jo*ma ( *sport márka)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 15)

Mado*csa*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 15)

Csa*nád*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 16)

nádké*ve*


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 16)

vere*bek*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 16)

"bek"-l rem tudok


rituevu írta:


> nádké*ve*


verebe*ket*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 16)

ket*ten*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 16)

Tengi*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 16)

deciso írta:


> "bek"-l rem tudok
> verebe*ket*



Például: bekkelni: 

*bekkel (ige)*
Fájl:Bekk.jpg

_Szleng_: *Csak védekezik*; nem is próbál támadni vagy eredményes lenni.

_A csapat a második félidőben végig *bekkel*t. A játékos már nem is próbált támadni, csak *bekkel*t. Próbáltunk a pénzünkkel a hónap végéig *bekkel*ni, de végül mégis kölcsön kellett kérni._


*Eredet* [_bekkel_ < bekk + -el (igeképző)]


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 16)

zivata*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 16)

ros*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 16)

ta*lán*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 16)

lán*cos*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 16)

Cos*ta* ( Costa kávézó)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 16)

ta*pír*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 16)

aniko45 írta:


> ta*pír*


pír*ral *vagy pir*kad*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 17)

Kadha*fi*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 17)

fitos*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 17)

ka*par*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 17)

parkolópá*lya (-ja)*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 17)

Jakabék*é*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 17)

é*let*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 18)

let*tem*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 18)

?Walaky? írta:


> igy csak ejtik de emigy irjak *Gaddafi *tehat Kadhafi nincs
> 
> é*let*


Anikó tökéletesen írta:
https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moammer_Kadhafi

tem*pó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 18)

pórias*ság*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 18)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Augusztus 18)

ripityá*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 18)

rama*dan*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 19)

dankasi*rály *(-raj)


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 19)

raj*ko*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 20)

kó*sza*


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 20)

szavazóur*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 20)

nagyo*ké*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

készülőd*ve *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

vehemen*sen*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

senkihá*zi *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

ziman*kó*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

kó*la *


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

la*kat*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

kat*lan*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

lankad*tan *


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

tanköte*les*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

lestyángyö*kér *


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 20)

kér*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

ni*csak*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 21)

csaku*gyan*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 21)

gyan*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 21)

tapod*va *(sárkányon tapodva kezében kard*)*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 21)

va*don*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 22)

don*gó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 22)

gó*bé*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 22)

bélésa*nyag*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 22)

nyaggat*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 22)

óri*ás*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 22)

ás*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 22)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

szófoga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

dobo*gó*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

gó*bé*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

bé*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

kamás*li*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

livornó*i*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

idegengyűlö*let*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 23)

let*tél*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 23)

tél*víz*


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 23)

vízkor*só*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 23)

só*let*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 24)

let*tek*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 25)

tek*nő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 25)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 26)

vér*kép*


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 26)

képlete*sen*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 26)

senge*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 26)

ninive


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 26)

vesemeden*ce*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 27)

ce*ment*


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 27)

mentsé*ge*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 27)

gere*ben*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 27)

Benjá*min*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 27)

mintaa*dó*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 27)

dózsepalo*ta *


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 27)

tata*mi*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 27)

mimik*ri *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 27)

rigo*lya *


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 28)

Ja*pán*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 28)

pán*síp*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 28)

síp*csont *


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 28)

csont*ja*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 29)

Jatagánok*kal*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 29)

kalciumtablet*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 29)

tapadóak*na*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 29)

bece*név*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

névtáb*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 30)

labi*lis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 30)

Lisbo*a*


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 30)

adóbeval*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 31)

lás*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 1)

sa*ját*


----------



## huncili (2020 Szeptember 1)

jat*tol *- csak ez a szleng jutott eszembe


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 1)

*p*atto*g*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 1)

huncili írta:


> jat*tol *- csak ez a szleng jutott eszembe



tolmácsol*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 1)

huncili írta:


> jattol -* csak ez a szleng jutott eszembe*


* játszik *bar az en magyarom nem tokeletes

tano*da *


----------



## huncili (2020 Szeptember 1)

igen ez is lehetett volna, ez nem jutott eszembe 

dalolá*szó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 1)

szó*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 1)

dalár*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 2)

da*mil*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 2)

milli*ók*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 2)

okta*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 3)

tó*ra*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 3)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 3)

ri*deg*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 4)

aniko45 írta:


> ri*deg*


Próbáljatok olyan szót feladni, amit ti is tudnátok folytatni, leginkább magyar szóval
Erre talán csak egy válasz van, az is idegen szó, amit jó lenne kerülni:

degradá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 4)

rituevu írta:


> Próbáljatok olyan szót feladni, amit ti is tudnátok folytatni, leginkább magyar szóval
> Erre talán csak egy válasz van, az is idegen szó, amit jó lenne kerülni:
> 
> degradá*ló*


OKé!Próbálok,de az említett "degradáló "szó szerintem már annyira meghonosodott ,hogy napi szinten használjuk...Ettől függetlenül próbálom elkerülni az idegen szavakat!


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 4)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 4)

sár*kány*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 5)

kán*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 5)

tor*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 5)

takarmánylucer*na*

// ne haragudjatok, de már jó ideje kikívánkozik belőlem egy személyes megjegyzés: érthetetlen számomra ez az idegen szavaktól való beteges ódzkodás, hiszen zömmel olyasféle "idegen" szavak kerülnek itt elő, amelyeket egy átlagos intelligenciával bíró hétköznapi szókinccsel rendelkező ember is használ (de legalábbis megért) a mindennapokban
Úgy nagy általánosságban igyekszem tiszteletben tartani egy közösség által meghozott, és a közösség érdekeit szolgáló szabályokat, de csak addig vagyok képes így működni, amíg ebben értelmet találok. Egyetlen nagypofájú ember személyes óhajára meghozott, értelmetlen túlkapásokra csábító, ilyen mereven kőbe vésett háziszabályt én a magam részéről képtelen vagyok hosszú távon tolerálni, elnézést ezért
*
mellesleg hogyan definiáljuk egy szó idegenségét/magyarságát? 1. szerepeljen a magyar értelmező kéziszótárban? 2. NE szerepeljen az idegen szavak szótárában? 3. józan belátásomra bízva? 4. mindentudó játékostársunk ítéletére bízva? Ez esetben kérjem ki mindentudó tanácsát minden (józan belátásom szerinti) necces esetben? 5. maradjon mindenki a tutibiztos isa,por és hamunál?


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 5)

tanulat*lan*


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

lano*lin*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 6)

lin*zer*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 6)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 6)

geneti*ka*


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 6)

fűka*sza*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

szamo*vár*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 7)

várgesz*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

testüle*ti*


----------



## vacsildi (2020 Szeptember 7)

tisza*fa*


----------



## huncili (2020 Szeptember 7)

falat*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 8)

nyiváko*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 8)

lóden*re*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

revi*zor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 8)

zor*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 9)

baná*lis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 9)

listá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 10)

zó*na*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 12)

nazá*lis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 12)

Lis*ka *(József)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 12)

ka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 12)

róma*i*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 13)

i*vó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 13)

vo*nat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 14)

nát*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 14)

hatá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 15)

sokko*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 15)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 15)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 16)

kabá*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 16)

tosz*kán*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 16)

kán*tál*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 17)

tál*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 18)

banda*tag*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 18)

tagsá*gé*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 18)

gé*ge*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 18)

geren*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 19)

darabo*ló*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 19)

lopásbiz*tos *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 22)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 22)

haho*ta *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 23)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 23)

talajtor*na*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 23)

narancszse*lé*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 23)

lé*zer*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 23)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 24)

geren*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 24)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 24)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Szeptember 24)

tó*part*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 25)

partta*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 25)

lan*kás*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 25)

aniko45 írta:


> lan*kás*


kása*dag * ( Kóros daganat )


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 25)

_da - ga - *nat gondolom mar latszik miert nem jo *
Atomkahu mi lenne ha elobb atnezned a szabalyzatot????

nat-_ra-gu- *lya * tovabbiakban ja IS


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 26)

javí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 26)

tás*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

kacsaúszta*tó*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

tódítot*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

talpaláva*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

lóbálóz*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

vasalódesz*ka*


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

kabaréfigu*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

ravasz*di*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Szeptember 26)

di*lis*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 27)

lis*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 27)

tapétá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 27)

zó*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

narancslek*vár*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 27)

vár*nak*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 27)

nak*rit* /víztartalmú alumínium-szilikát


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 27)

rit*kán*


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 27)

kán*tor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

tormaresze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 27)

lő*tér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

tér*kép*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 28)

képke*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 28)

ret*kes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 28)

keskenye*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 28)

diktá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 28)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 28)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Szeptember 28)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> számmiszti*ka*


ka*par*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 29)

aniko45 írta:


> parla*ment*


ment - nincs megoldása. Illetve egy - régiesen írva: ment - ha (menta)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 29)

parko*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

lógat*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 29)

rituevu írta:


> ment - nincs megoldása. Illetve egy - régiesen írva: ment - ha (menta)


valamint :ment*ség, *ment*ve, (ennyi jutott eszembe)*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 29)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> lógat*ja*



javít*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

javítómű*hely*


----------



## TKD (2020 Szeptember 29)

helytelen


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

lengővil*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 30)

lamel*la*


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 30)

la*tol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

tolvajta*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 30)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 30)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

tűpár*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 1)

napo*zó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 1)

aniko45 írta:


> napo*zó*





Atomkahu írta:


> tótá*gas*


mint mar irtam elobb nezdd at a szabalyzatot es a hozzaszolasaidat NE itt gyujtsed !

tehat aniko45 feladvanya ervenyes > napo*zó
*
zónai*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

rebel*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

tapa*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 2)

rő*zse*


----------



## Wilen (2020 Október 2)

rituevu írta:


> rő*zse*


Zseniális


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 2)

lis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 2)

tavaszköszön*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 2)

tő*zeg*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 2)

zegzugossá*ga*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 2)

Garan*csi *(Zoltán)


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 2)

csi*ga*


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 2)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 3)

batá*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

talaj*víz*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 3)

vízfes*ték*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 4)

jó*ga*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

galuskaszagga*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 4)

tótá*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 5)

gazem*ber*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 5)

berzenke*dő*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

dö*rög*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 5)

rögves*ten*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

rögbibí*ró*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

rókavadá*szat*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

Szatmárcse*ke*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

Kemenesszentpé*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

terme*lek*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

lekvárfő*ző *


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

zörömbölé*se*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

selyemru*ha*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

hahotázó


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

zóná*zó*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

lili*om*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 5)

omni*busz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

buszmegál*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 6)

lobo*gó*


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 6)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

kalá*ka*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 6)

kavargat*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

takargat*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 6)

tabudöntöge*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 6)

kadar*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 6)

kara*te*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 6)

te*ker*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 6)

ker*tel*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 6)

tel*jes*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 Október 7)

jesz*ke *( Székely tájszó, ijeszke helyett)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 7)

keréka*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 7)

nya*kas*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

kaskö*tő*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 7)

tő*ből*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Október 7)

bölcső*de *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

decembe*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 8)

ri*deg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

degradá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 8)

ló*den*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

den*di*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 8)

dirigá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

lócsutako*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 8)

lópatko*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 8)

rágcsálniva*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 8)

lódin*gom*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 9)

gom*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 9)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 9)

topo*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 9)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 9)

bor*gőz*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 9)

gőzha*jó*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 10)

jó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 10)

galánta*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 10)

iszoga*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 10)

Tokod*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 10)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 11)

do*bol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

tótumfak*tum*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 12)

tum*ka* (bizonyos felfolyó növény)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

kapa*ró*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 12)

ró*lam*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

lampi*on*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 12)

onli*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 12)

rágha*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 12)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

lő*tér*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 13)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 13)

lőál*lás*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 13)

lás*sam*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 14)

sam*pon*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 14)

pongyo*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 14)

la*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 14)

borá*szat*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 14)

szatma'*ri*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 14)

rikol*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 14)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 14)

fabat*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 15)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 15)

kalapok*nak*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 15)

nyakle*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 15)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

helyfogla*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 15)

lófo*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 16)

gátfu*tó*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 16)

tojásrántot*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 16)

tana*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

kadétisko*la*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 17)

labi*lis*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 17)

lisz*tet*


----------



## ÉkesAncsa (2020 Október 17)

teloválás


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 17)

deciso írta:


> lisz*tet*


tetvetlení*tő*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 17)

tőkehánya*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 17)

darál*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 17)

tanul*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 18)

gat*ter*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 18)

ter*mel*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 18)

melléklép*cső*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 19)

csőszere*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 19)

lő*rés*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 19)

rés*fal*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 19)

fal*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 19)

ka*land*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 20)

Landkam*mer* (Eszter - színésznő)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

mer*re*?


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 20)

re*ge*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 21)

gebedje*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 21)

nek*tár*


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 21)

tár*kony*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 21)

kony*ha*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 21)

haho*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 22)

találko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 22)

na*gyok*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 22)

gyök*törzs *(o-ö)


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 22)

törzstő*ke*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 22)

kere*kes*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 22)

keskenye*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

dő*re*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 22)

dő*re*
re*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 23)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## bmark2003 (2020 Október 23)

rő*zse*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

zse*ni*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 23)

Ni*kol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 23)

kolbászkari*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

kamata*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 23)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 24)

rő*zse*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 24)

zseníli*a*


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 24)

alabást*rom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 24)

romvá*ros*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 25)

rostoko*lás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 25)

barango*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 25)

lóhalá*ban *("inaszakadtából")


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

bandi*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 25)

tavalyelőt*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 26)

ti*tok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 27)

tok*hal*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Október 27)

halpi*ac*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 28)

ácskö*tés*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

tes*tál*


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 28)

tálmelegí*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 28)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

doktorur írta:


> tálmelegí*tő*


tőmonda*tok*


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 30)

tokalakú*ak*


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

Akhille*usz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 30)

usz*kár*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 30)

kármen*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Október 30)

tőketarta*lék *


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 30)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 31)

ró*zsa*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 31)

zsarátnok*ból* (kialvóban lévőparázs)https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...atnok-5581B/&usg=AOvVaw1sV15HYzi0oejoRFibOUs8


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 31)

boldogsá*ga*


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 31)

Garan*csi *(István)


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 31)

sivata*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 31)

gitármű*vész*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 1)

vészforgató*könyv*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

könyv*moly*


----------



## laara (2020 November 1)

molylep*ke *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

kemen*ce*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 1)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

aranytarta*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 1)

lom*tár*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 2)

társadal*mi*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 2)

miegy*más*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 2)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 2)

Zó*rád* (Ernő)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 2)

rád*li*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 2)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 3)

ba*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

ka*lap*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 3)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

nyara*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 3)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 3)

bát*ran*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 3)

ran*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 3)

diva*tos*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 3)

Tosz*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 3)

karan*tén*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 3)

ténfe*reg*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 3)

reg*gel*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 3)

Gel*lért*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 4)

érhe*tő */mivel nincs lért-tel magyar szó


----------



## oolong (2020 November 5)

tévédrá*ma //*Gel-lér-*té*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 5)

ma*dár*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 6)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 6)

dalár*da*


----------



## galeri2 (2020 November 6)

da*gad*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 6)

gadme*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 6)

ni*mand*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 7)

mandragó*ra*


----------



## Mary13 (2020 November 7)

ragaszkodó


----------



## oolong (2020 November 7)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Mary13 (2020 November 7)

rőfösbolt


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 7)

boltveze*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 8)

tőmon*dat*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 8)

Dat*sun* (autó)


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 9)

szün*nap*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 9)

naplo*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 9)

pó*ker*


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 9)

ker*ge*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 9)

gere*ben* (gyapjú és len feldolgozó eszköz,tiloláskor)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 9)

ben*dő*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 10)

dőzsö*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 10)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 11)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 11)

lő*tér*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 11)

térbe*ton*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 11)

tonhalsalá*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 11)

ta*pír*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 11)

pírkadat*kor*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 11)

korhelyta*nya*


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 11)

NyalinTÁS


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 11)

tás*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 12)

lap*él*


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 12)

élvezeTES


----------



## deciso (2020 November 12)

tessé*kel*


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 12)

kelletLEN


----------



## oolong (2020 November 12)

lencsepü*ré*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

ré*ten*


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 12)

tengeRÉSZ


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

rész*let*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 12)

Letkés*re*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 12)

re*mek*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

Mek*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 13)

kalá*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 13)

kava*ró *(pl.: tengeRÉSZ)


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 13)

ró*zsa*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 13)

Zsa*rát*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 13)

Rátka*i*


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 13)

i*deg*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 13)

Dég*re *(község)


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 13)

reverzibi*lis*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 13)

Wattica írta:


> reverzibi*lis*


lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 14)

taga*dó*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 14)

Dori*na*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

nanotechnológi*a*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 16)

aromaterápi*a *(írhattam volna th-val is)khergült


----------



## oolong (2020 November 16)

aromaterápi*a –>* axonometri*a*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

akarate*rő*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 16)

rőfösá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

ru*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 16)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

marko*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 16)

lógó*sok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 16)

sokoldalú*an*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 16)

an*két*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 16)

kétla*ki*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 17)

kiva*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

rózsaszi*rom*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> rózsaszi*rom*


rom*busz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

buszfordu*ló*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

ló*den*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

den*di*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

divat*ház*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

házmes*ter*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 17)

ter*met*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

met*ro*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 17)

romanti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

kalitkala*kó*


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

kóbo*rol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

rol*ni*


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

Niaga*ra *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

ravasz*di*


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

divatsza*lon *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

londo*ni*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 17)

nihiliz*mus*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 17)

mus*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 18)

tár*hely*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

helytar*tó*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 18)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

tó*csa*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 18)

csavaror*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

sóhiva*tal*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 18)

tal*pas*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

pas*kol*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 18)

kollé*ga*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 18)

gaval*le'r*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 18)

ler*re *(ler - sütő)


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 18)

re*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 19)

megál*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

lóvas*út*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 19)

lóva*sút*
sut*ba*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

babapiskó*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 19)

tagol*ták*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

taknyosfor*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

matemati*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 19)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 19)

ré*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

gitármű*vész*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 19)

vészforgatóköny*vet*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 19)

vet*tem*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

tempe*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 19)

ragasz*to'*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 20)

galánta*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

iszá*kos*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 20)

kos*bor*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 20)

borpár*lat*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 20)

latrok*kal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

kalde*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 20)

ra*gu*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 20)

gu*ru*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

?Walaky? írta:


> gu*ru*


ru*bin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 21)

bin*gó*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

Gó*zon*


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

zongorahango*ló*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 21)

lórumo*zó*


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

zománcbög*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 21)

regényí*ró*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

Ró*na* (Viktor táncművész)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 21)

deciso írta:


> Ró*na* (Viktor táncművész)



narancs*lé*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

léböjt*re*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

Jakabfi Edit írta:


> reklamál


léböjt*re*
Nem jó rek-la-mál


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 21)

deciso írta:


> léböjt*re*
> Nem jó rek-la-mál


re*meg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 21)

meg*süt*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

süthe*tő*


----------



## Jakabfi Edit (2020 November 21)

tőke


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

kerület*re*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 21)

re*mek*


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

Mek*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 21)

ka*land*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 21)

landro*ver*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 22)

ver*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 22)

dalár*da*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 22)

da*dog*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 22)

dog*mák*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

mák*fej*


----------



## laara (2020 November 22)

fejlö*vés *


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

vés*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 22)

teherha*jó*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

joviá*lis * (kedélyes, derűs, nyájas ‹férfi›')


----------



## huncili (2020 November 22)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2020 November 22)

talá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 22)

lópa*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 23)

ta*vi*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 23)

vi*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

ziva*tar*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 23)

tar*ka*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 23)

ka*sza*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 23)

sza*vaz*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 23)

váz*ban*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 23)

bandu*kol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

kollégis*ta*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 23)

takro*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

dó*zer*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 23)

zer*ge*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 23)

gere*ben*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

ben*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 23)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 23)

rene*gát*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

gátlásta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 24)

lan*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 24)

Ka*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

tila*lom*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 24)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 24)

ta*lár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

lár*va*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 24)

va*dul (*esetleg: dúl)


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

dő*re*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

MaxTL írta:


> dő*re*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

dőre


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

dulakodik


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

deciso írta:


> va*dul (*esetleg: dúl)


dúl*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 24)

tatár*ka*


----------



## mkatus (2020 November 24)

kaná*ri*


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

ri*deg*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 24)

degradá*ló*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 24)

lótar*tó*


----------



## mkatus (2020 November 24)

tóalm*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

?Walaky? írta:


> ás*vány*


Tó - al - más


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

mkatus írta:


> tóalm*ás*


Tó - al - más


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

másvilá*gi*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 25)

Gizi*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

kereszt*ül*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 25)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> kereszt*ül*


kijavítottan: ke-resz-tül
tul*zó*


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 25)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

lópa*ta*


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

takarékpénz*tár*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 25)

tár*csa*


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

családi*as *


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 25)

aspek*tus*


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

tuskólá*bú *


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 25)

búvárru*ha*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 25)

hata*lom*


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 25)

atipi*kus*


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

kus*had*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 25)

hadse*reg*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 25)

regge*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 25)

mássalhang*zó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 26)

zó*na*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 26)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

háttér*kép*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

péki*nas*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 26)

rituevu írta:


> háttér*kép*


képte*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

lencsefőze*lék*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

lékha*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

bála*nya*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 26)

kapaci*tás*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 26)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 26)

ó*da*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 26)

da*rab*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 27)

gali*ba*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 27)

baja*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

ibolyántú*li*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 27)

li*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 27)

kastély*park*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 27)

parkszín*pad*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

padlás*tér*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 27)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 27)

tótá*gas*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 28)

?Walaky? írta:


> tótá*gas*


A szótagolása jó.Csak a folytathatósága rögös
Gasztroan*gyal *(gyal-gal)


----------



## laara (2020 November 28)

Galton-desz*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 28)

kaka*du*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 28)

du*da*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 28)

dara*bol*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

bolhapia*ci*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 28)

cigánypecse*nye*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

nyeregpár*na*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 28)

napi*lap*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

laptoptás*ka*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 28)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

facsuto*ra*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 28)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 29)

Heidi89 írta:


> rakétahajtó*mű*


műcu*kor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

kor*szak*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 29)

szakisme*ret*


----------



## laara (2020 November 29)

rettene*tes*


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 29)

tes*tőr*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

Sir John írta:


> tes*tőr*


test - őr


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

őrku*tya*


----------



## laara (2020 November 29)

takarító*gép*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 29)

gépcso*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

tópar*ti*


----------



## huncili (2020 November 29)

tipi*kus*


----------



## Heidi89 (2020 November 29)

kus*had*


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 30)

hadbí*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 30)

ró*na*


----------



## oolong (2020 November 30)

narancspar*fé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 30)

féregir*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 30)

Sir John írta:


> tes*tőr*


Szerintem te jól szótagoltad.
Aki kijavította úgy béna mint, a példát mit mutatok: par-ti
Kijavítaná: part-i


----------



## H-111 (2020 November 30)

tócsa


----------



## deciso (2020 November 30)

H-111 írta:


> tócsa


csa*ló*


----------



## H-111 (2020 November 30)

lófark


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 30)

deciso írta:


> csa*ló*


*ló*bál


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 30)

bál*na*


----------



## H-111 (2020 November 30)

naturalista


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 30)

tanulgat*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 1)

ninive*i*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 1)

ideigle*nes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

Nes*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 1)

tortú*ra*


----------



## Dina2017 (2020 December 1)

Rakás


----------



## deciso (2020 December 1)

kas*mír*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 1)

mir*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

haho*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 1)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

szó*tag*


----------



## laara (2020 December 1)

tag*díj*


----------



## mkatus (2020 December 1)

díjta*lan*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 2)

langalé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 2)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

pasztell*szín*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 2)

színtévesz*tő*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 2)

tőzegbá*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 2)

résnyi*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

regényí*ró*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 2)

regényí*ró*

rózsaszí*nű*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

nü*ansz*

Ezzel jól belementünk a dzsindzsásba, nem lehetne a _rózsaszínű_ inkább _rózsaszín_?


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

Lehetnek nüan*szok*?


----------



## deciso (2020 December 2)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> Lehetnek nüan*szok*?


szok*vány*


----------



## koaty (2020 December 3)

ványol (=gyúrással, taposással v. gépi erővel tömörít)


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 4)

nyolca*dik*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 4)

rituevu írta:


> nyolca*dik*


diktá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 4)

tortú*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

műsze*rész *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

részmunkai*dő*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 4)

dő*lés* (ékezetcseréssel menni fog)


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

lestakti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

kamat*láb*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 4)

lábik*ra*


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

racioná*lis*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 4)

lis*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 5)

ta*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

pirkadat*ra*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

raka*tol*


----------



## laara (2020 December 5)

tolvaj*nyelv *


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

nyelvó*ra*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

ra*bol*


----------



## laara (2020 December 5)

boldo*gan*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 5)

gange*szi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 5)

szitaszö*vet*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 5)

vet*tem*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

tem*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 6)

póto*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

lóvas*út*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 6)

útgya*lu*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 6)

lubicko*lók*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

lok*ni*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 6)

ni*csak*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 6)

csak*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 6)

raké*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

takarékosko*dó*


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 7)

dó*zer*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 7)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 7)

geodé*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 7)

tapasztal*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 7)

java*sol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 7)

Soltvad*kert*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 7)

kertka*pu*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 7)

pu*ma*


----------



## koaty (2020 December 7)

malac


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 7)

Lac*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

kókuszdi*ó*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 8)

ó*bor*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 8)

bor*gőz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

gőz*gép*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 8)

gépjár*mű*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

mű*vész*


----------



## koaty (2020 December 8)

vészhelyzet


----------



## deciso (2020 December 8)

koaty írta:


> vészhelyzet


Csak olyat írj, mit magad is tudnál folytatni
szet*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

természetfelet*ti*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 8)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

dar*vas*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 8)

vas*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 9)

taglis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 9)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 9)

látha*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 9)

tó*csa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 9)

csa*pat*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 9)

pat*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 9)

kókusz*tej*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 9)

tejcsar*nok*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 10)

okton*di *(-nok végződésre nincs értelmes magyar szó - még lehetne a no-ked-li, de... )


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

dia*dal*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 10)

dal*kör*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 10)

kör*lap*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 10)

lap(p)*föld*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

föld*rajz*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 10)

rajz*lap*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 10)

tor*kos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

kos*bor*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 10)

bor*da*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 10)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 10)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

zsaludesz*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 11)

kapor*mag*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 11)

magve*tő*


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 11)

tőke*hús*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

húse*vő*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

vőfély*bot*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

botcsinál*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

takarí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

ti*tok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

tok*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 11)

hal*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 12)

lakha*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 12)

tó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 12)

ra*gu*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 12)

gulyás*hús*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 12)

húspogá*csa*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 12)

család*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 12)

jacaran*da*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 13)

dali*ás*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 13)

ás*pis*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 13)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 13)

ró*na*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 13)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 13)

posha*dó*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 13)

dózi*sa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 13)

tatárbú*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 13)

zarán*dok*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 13)

doktorál*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 13)

ni*hil*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

Hil*da*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 13)

daga*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 14)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 14)

szó*tár*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 14)

tár*hely*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 14)

hely*köz*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 14)

köz*út*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 14)

útpad*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 14)

ka*bát*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 14)

bátrabb*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 14)

javí*tó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 15)

tótá*gas*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 15)

gáz*láng*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 15)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 15)

ró*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 15)

napon*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 15)

ta*pos*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 16)

poshad*tan*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

tanszervá*sár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

sártapo*só*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 16)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

láb*zsák*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 16)

zsák*száj*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 16)

száj*zár*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

zár*nyelv*


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 16)

nyelvza*var*


----------



## Athos (2020 December 16)

var*rat*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

rattan*szék*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 17)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 17)

lóka*pa*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 17)

parasztregge*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 17)

lili*om*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 17)

omló*sat*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 17)

satra*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 17)

faramu*ci*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 17)

cibe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 17)

reze*da*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 18)

Da*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

niko*tin*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 18)

tinta*folt*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

folteltávolí*tó*


----------



## laara (2020 December 18)

Tódor


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

Dor*ka*


----------



## laara (2020 December 18)

Kazi*mir *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

mir*ha*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 18)

ha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 18)

szék*láb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

láb*só*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 18)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 18)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Athos (2020 December 18)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 19)

kalit*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 19)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 19)

ártal*mas*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 19)

maszka*bál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 19)

nővérszál*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

lószer*szám*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 19)

számvi*tel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

telefondok*tor*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 19)

tortarende*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 19)

lövöldö*ző*


----------



## Athos (2020 December 19)

ző*des*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

despo*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 19)

tanu*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 20)

ló*den*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 20)

denve*ri*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 20)

ri*pacs*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 20)

pacs*ni*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 20)

ni*csak*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

csak*nem*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 20)

nemzetkö*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

ziva*tar*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 20)

tar*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

kó*ma*


----------



## Athos (2020 December 20)

ma*lom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 20)

halá*li*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 21)

li*la*


----------



## Noci87 (2020 December 21)

lakatlan


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 21)

lanka*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 21)

dobo*gó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 21)

gó*lem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

Lember*gi*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

_Gili*án*_


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

án*gyom*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

gyomrá*ba*


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

bazsaliko*mos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

mostaná*ban*


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

ban*tu *


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

tubi*cám *(csám)


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

csámcsog*ni *


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

tapé*ta*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

Ta*bán*


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

bántalma*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

zónai*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 22)

dő*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

rekami*é*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 22)

élel*mes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

mestergeren*da*


----------



## laara (2020 December 22)

darabá*ru *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

ruhaszárí*tó*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 22)

topo*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

góli*át*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 22)

átlátha*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

tó*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 22)

gabalyo*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 23)

pari*pa*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 23)

pa*pus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 23)

puska*por*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 23)

porvi*har*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 23)

harminchá*rom*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 23)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 24)

magán*zó*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 24)

zónatér*kép*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 24)

képfelbon*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 24)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 24)

gépkarabé*lya* (ja)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

jagu*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 25)

árcédu*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

lako*ma*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 25)

mada*rak*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

rak*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

széktám*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

lakásszente*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

lő*tér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

tér*fél*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

fél*szeg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

szeg*fű*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

fű*rész*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 26)

részle*tes*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 26)

tespe*dő*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 26)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 26)

nek*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 26)

tár*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 26)

helytar*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 26)

Ti*tász*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 26)

tász*li*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 26)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 26)

kaland*vágy*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 27)

vágyá*lom*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 27)

lom*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 27)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 27)

töpöröd*ve*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 27)

vetemé*nyes*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 27)

nyes*ve*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

veze*kel*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 27)

kel*me*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

mese*könyv*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 27)

könyv*moly*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 27)

molyir*tó*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 28)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 28)

csa*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 28)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

ófa*lu*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 28)

lucaszé*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

kerceré*ce*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 28)

cefe*tül*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

tülkö*lő*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 29)

lököt*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

tektonika*i*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 29)

I*gor*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 29)

gordon*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

kato*na*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 29)

nai*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

varie*té*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

této*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

vagyona*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

dobo*ló*


----------



## laara (2020 December 29)

logiku*san *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

san*zon*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

zongo*ra*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 29)

ra*gu*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 30)

gu*vad*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 30)

vador*zó*


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 30)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

költségbecslé*si*


----------



## oolong (2020 December 30)

sikerda*rab*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 30)

gali*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

ba*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 30)

kama*ra*


----------



## huncili (2020 December 31)

ra*gu*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 31)

gu*ba*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 31)

ba*sa*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 December 31)

sa*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

ru*ha*


----------



## Eras55 (2020 December 31)

halom


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

lom*ha*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 31)

halom*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

lan*ka*


----------



## deciso (2020 December 31)

kanya*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

rózsacso*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

kormány*zó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 1)

Zo*é*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 1)

é*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

létele*me*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 1)

meke*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

gőzö*lő*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2021 Január 1)

lő*szer*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 1)

szerpen*tin*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 1)

Tintoret*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

csa*pos*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 1)

postalá*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

da*rab*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 1)

rabtem*pó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

póni*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

locsipo*csi*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 1)

csinov*nyik *


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 2)

nyikkan*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 2)

ta*nul*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 2)

nul*la*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

csicsiká*ló*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

lópiku*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

lakó*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

háza*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

pari*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

para*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

fa*ék*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

éke*zet*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

kiskalap írta:


> éke*zet*


Kérlek, hogy olyan szót adjál fel, amit te is tudnál folytatni. Jelenlegi ismereteim szerint nincs olyan szó, amit zet-kezdettel tudnék ragozni.


----------



## laara (2021 Január 2)

szet*tet* / s-sz, g-gy stb csere előfordul, talán belefér fordítva is, de az ékezet több sebből is vérzik: é-ke-zet - megfontolandó a fönti jótanács


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

tetsze*ne*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

ne*vet*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

vet*tem*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

temp*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

lom*tár*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

tás*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

kamil*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

la*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

kat*tan*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 3)

tanfelügye*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 3)

verbun*kos*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

lat*ba*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

balla*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

dadais*ta*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

tano*da*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

daba*si *


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

siká*tor*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

tormamár*tás *


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

tás*ka*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

kalapdobo*za*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

zabhegye*ző*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

zömö*ken*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

ken*dő*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

dörömbö*lő*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

lődör*gő*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

gödör*be *


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

ber*reg*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

regresszi*ó*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

óvá*ros*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

ros*ta *


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

tallér*ok*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

csiva*va*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 3)

vaka*rék*


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

rék*as*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

aspirá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

ló*bőr*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

bőrirritáci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 3)

óbes*ter*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 3)

ter*pesz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 4)

pesz*to*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

to*va*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 4)

va*dul*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

dulcsá*sza*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 4)

sza*bó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 5)

bó*kok*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 5)

kok*tél *(többnyire alkoholos italkeverék)


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 5)

télteme*tő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 5)

tő*ből*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 5)

böl*cső*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 6)

csődü*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 6)

Lette*ro* (kiadó)


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 6)

roboti*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 6)

kaka*du *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 6)

du*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

Marado*na*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 7)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

hát*tér*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 8)

térze*ne*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 8)

ne*vet*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 8)

vethe*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 8)

tő*le*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 8)

levon*ták *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 8)

takti*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 9)

kata*lán*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 9)

lángol*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 9)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 9)

ta*pod*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 10)

Podgori*ca*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 10)

ca*fat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 10)

Fát*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 10)

rako*dó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 10)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 10)

pakolha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 11)

ti*éd*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

Ed*gár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

gár*da*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

dalár*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

dara*bos*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 11)

Boszni*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

akara*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 12)

toszkána*i*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 12)

i*de*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 12)

delegá*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 12)

lódíta*nak*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 13)

nyak*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

radiá*tor*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 13)

tor*kos*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 13)

kostökzacs*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

kó*pé*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

pépesí*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

tőszám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

név*sor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

sor*vad*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

vad*kan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

kan*di*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

diadal*ív*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

ív*fény*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

fény*forrás*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 13)

_rás_polyoz*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

níve*a*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 13)

acélaj*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

víz*fej*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

fejte*tű *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 13)

be*ton*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

ton*hal*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 13)

halga*tag*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

taglét*szám*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

számlá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

lóhá*tas*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

tas*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

lili*om*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

omlé*kony*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

kony*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

hata*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

lomta*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

lan*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

ka*bát*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

bát*rak*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

bár*cs*ak


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 14)

csak*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

Ra*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 14)

Dó*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

raga*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 14)

dó*zer*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 14)

zer*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 14)

geneti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 14)

katatóni*a*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 14)

automa*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

talál*nak*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 14)

Naki*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> Naki*ta*


ez oda nem jó de csinálsz egy ketősbetű váltást: nak > nyak


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 14)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> Naki*ta*


ta*lány*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 14)

lányszo*ba*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 14)

baba*ház*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 14)

barát*nő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 14)

nő*vér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 15)

véra*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 15)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

ravasz*di*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 15)

di*kó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 15)

kó*dis*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 15)

diskur*zus *(társalgás)


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 15)

disz*nó*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 15)

nótári*us*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 15)

usz*kár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

kár*ász*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 15)

*ász >>> *nincs ami szabalyszeru

*asz*tal


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 15)

tal*mi * // igazából, ká-rász lett volna


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 15)

Kuriga írta:


> tal*mi * // igazából,* ká-rász lett volna*





Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> kár*ász*



micso*da *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 16)

dalár*da*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 16)

dako*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

tagadhatat*lan*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 16)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

taka*ró*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 16)

ró*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

narancs*mag*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 16)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 16)

útle*vél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

vélhe*tő*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 16)

tő*lem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

lemniszká*ta*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 16)

ta*nu*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 16)

nutel*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

lakat*szem*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

szempil*la*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 17)

laminál*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

ta*bu*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 17)

butéli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

alatto*mos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

mosto*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 17)

ha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 17)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

lópat*kó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 17)

kóco*sok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

sok*szög*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

szögletzász*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

rókabun*da*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 18)

da*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 18)

ruhapró*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

babaru*ha*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 18)

haverkod*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

ni*csak*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 18)

csak*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 19)

raké*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 19)

ta*vi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

vita*min*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 19)

mintaa*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 19)

kabarétré*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

falió*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 20)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

zó*na*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 20)

napi*lap*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

lap*ka*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 20)

kalit*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 20)

karalá*bé*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 20)

bé*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 21)

kereskede*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 21)

lember*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 21)

gitár*tok*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 21)

tokmánypo*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 21)

faeszter*ga*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 21)

gaval*lér* (ler)


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 22)

Lermontov*val*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 22)

vál*faj*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 22)

faj*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 22)

Ta*bán*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 22)

bánkó*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 22)

domi*nó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

nótamű*sor*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 22)

sorve*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 22)

halad*ni*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 22)

ni*mand*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 23)

mandragó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 23)

lan*kad*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

?Walaky? írta:


> lan*kad*


kadmium*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

balato*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 24)

Ni*ké*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

képes*lap*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

lap*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

fa*talp*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

talpaláva*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

lóde*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

rág*nak*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

nyakbava*ló *


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 24)

Lófo*gú*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

gúnárnya*kú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

kú*ra*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

ravio*li *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

más*kor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

kor*lát*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

látha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

tárhelykapaci*tás*


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

táskajaví*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 24)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

dózisadago*ló*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 24)

lo'*den*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

den*di*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 24)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> den*di*


ha te mondod 



di*vat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2021 Január 24)

kor*hely*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 24)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 25)

Zó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

jalape*no*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

noked*li*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 25)

libasül*tek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

ka*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

palotaforrada*lom*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 25)

Lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 25)

Ómas*sa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

satíroz*za*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 25)

Zamár*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

dié*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 25)

tabá*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

ni*hil*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

Hil*da*


----------



## Athos (2021 Január 25)

da*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 26)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 26)

rudabánya*i*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 26)

ibolyá*é*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

é*szak*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 26)

szak*ág*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

ágvá*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 26)

gorom*ba*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 26)

babavá*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

római*ak*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 26)

ak*ta*


----------



## gianna_9974 (2021 Január 26)

tak*ar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

karhatal*mi*


----------



## gianna_9974 (2021 Január 26)

mi*se*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

se*baj*


----------



## gianna_9974 (2021 Január 26)

ajánd*ék*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 26)

ékte*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

len*cse*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 26)

cserebo*gár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

Gárdo*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 26)

nyiho*gó*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Január 26)

góti*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 26)

kato*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

narancs*mag*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Január 26)

mag*oz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

ózon*lyuk*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 26)

lyukszala*gon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

gondo*zó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 27)

Szó*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

daráló*gép*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

csi*ga*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 27)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

ros*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

látha*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

gali*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

barackpálin*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 28)

katama*rán*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

ránga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 28)

tópar*ti*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 28)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 28)

lő*szer*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

szer*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 28)

társu*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

latri*na*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 29)

najá*dok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 29)

dokko*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

lókö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 29)

tő*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

kecse*ge*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 29)

genomi*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

karam*bol*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 29)

boltos
Boltoza*tos*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 29)

toshi*ba*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 29)

ba*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 29)

ka*bát*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

bát*ran*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 29)

ran*di*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 29)

divatgu*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 29)

ruhafo*gas*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 29)

Gáspá*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

rituá*lé*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 29)

JuliaVienna írta:


> lelenc


le*-lenc *
nem folytathato




Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> rituá*lé*


lé*dús*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 29)

dúskál*ni*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 29)

ni*csak *


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 29)

csakliz*ni*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 29)

nini*ve*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 29)

veseve*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

verse*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

lő*por*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 30)

porszó*rás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

rás*poly*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

poly*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

va*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

konfiguráci*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

óko*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

ria*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

riváli*sa*


----------



## animama (2021 Január 30)

sa*vas*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

vasbal*ta*


----------



## animama (2021 Január 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 30)

tőzegta*laj*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

javas*lat*


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 30)

lat*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

ba*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

tár*na*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 31)

na*pok*


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 31)

pókem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

berre*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

gő*te*


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 31)

tetőpa*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

la*kos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

lóvas*út*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

útpad*ka*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Január 31)

kalit*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

kavicsbá*nya*


----------



## Athos (2021 Február 1)

nyavaja


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 1)

javasla*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 1)

róma*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

iróni*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 1)

aka*rat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

rat*tan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 1)

tan*kör*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

körtemuzsi*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 1)

kanya*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

rókabun*da*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 1)

dará*ló*


----------



## Athos (2021 Február 2)

ló*bál*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

bála*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

nya*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

kas*pó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

póréhagy*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

ma*dár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

dár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

dalár*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

dago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

nyava*lya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

javas*lat*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 2)

Latvi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

alabást*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 2)

magasí*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 2)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

ka*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

pa*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

*im*pala


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 2)

laposte*tű*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

tűszú*rás*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 2)

rás*poly*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 3)

polymo*bil*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 3)

bille*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 3)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

lőszer*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 4)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

tőke*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 4)

halmaza*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 4)

nyava*lya *(ja)


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

janu*ár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

árfek*vés*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

vés*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

terme*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

lő*tér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

tér*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

kő*szén*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

szén*por*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

por*zsák*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

zsákvarró*tű*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

naprafor*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

gól*zsák*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

zsákmányál*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

latol*gat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

gat*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

ter*vez*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

vezéráldoza*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

taka*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

ró*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 4)

napon*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

ta*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 5)

Athos írta:


> nyava*jog*


nyava*ly*og


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 5)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> ta*nya*


nya*láb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

láb*nyom*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 5)

nyom*dok*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

doktoros*di*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 5)

dilem*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

materialis*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 5)

tapod*tat*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 5)

Tatjá*na*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 5)

nya*láb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

lábápo*ló*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

lódítása*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 5)

imádko*zó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 5)

zó*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## Athos (2021 Február 5)

ágyrajá*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 5)

ró*na*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 5)

napi*lap*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

lap*szám*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

számkive*tett*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

galeri2 írta:


> tet*tem*


tettem - elválasztása: tet - tem, viszont huncili szóvégződése tett


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

tett*hely*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 6)

helyhatáro*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

deciso írta:


> Elválasztás és a szótagolás gyakran nem ugyanoda esik.(ezért arra hivatkozni nem érdemes)
> Szerintem jó szótagolás: tet*tem*


a tettem elválasztása: tet-tem - a "tem" ez esetben ragnak számít, pontosabban alanyi ragozásnak.


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

tárkonyle*vél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

vélhető*leg*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 6)

legföljebb*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

remé*nye*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 6)

nyenye*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

reze*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

rubeo*la*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 7)

lapozó*könyv*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

könyvbú*vár*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 7)

várha*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

tó*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 7)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 7)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

zóname*nü*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 7)

*nü*nüke


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 8)

kereszt*be*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

beté*ti*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 8)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

nya*kas*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 8)

kaskö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

töreke*dő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 8)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

vergő*dő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

dőlése*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

kor*hű*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

hűsé*ge*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 8)

gerincessé*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

generáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

óbes*ter*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 8)

termál*víz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

víztisztí*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 8)

tó*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 8)

gabo*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 8)

napon*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

tapasztal*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 9)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

Tó*ni*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 9)

nikotinis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 9)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

arany*lánc*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

részi*dő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 10)

dőzsölhet*nél*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 10)

nélkülö*ző*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 10)

zö*rög*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 10)

röghözkö*tött*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 10)

Sir John írta:


> zö*rög*


röghözkötöt*ten*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 10)

Töt*tös *


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 10)

tősgyökere*sen*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 10)

sen*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

kilá*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 11)

toko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

zó*na*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 11)

na*gyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 11)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 11)

meste*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

riogat*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 11)

ta*bu*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 12)

bu*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

talajmun*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 12)

ka*mu*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 12)

mus*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

társasá*gi*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 12)

gi*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 13)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

daga*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 13)

aniko45 írta:


> mus*tár*


Nem volt oda jó
mu*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

kidaga*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 13)

Dobogó*kő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

kő*szív*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 13)

szívkaté*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

terme*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

lőál*lás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

lássá*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

tok*hal*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 13)

hallo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

másna*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

pos*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

kalapács*nyél*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

nyéltar*tó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 13)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 13)

termelte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 14)

tömörí*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 14)

hado*vál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

változta*tó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

_/akkor még egyszer, hátha most sikerül innen folytatni, mert mkatus valami egész más szótaggal folytatta a _#44,173-t

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

malacpecse*nye*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

rezesban*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 14)

dalár*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

darázsfé*szek*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 14)

szekre*ter*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

termelé*si*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 14)

siva*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 15)

tag*díj*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 15)

díjbeké*rő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 15)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 15)

lődör*gő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 15)

gőgöskö*dik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 15)

ra*bol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

bol*tos*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 16)

Tos*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 16)

caraca*si*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 16)

sí*bol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

bol*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 16)

ha*rag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

ragta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 16)

pasztörizá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 17)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 17)

Batto*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

nyava*lya*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 17)

Javuló*ban*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 17)

bandagaz*da*


----------



## Athos (2021 Február 17)

da*gad*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 17)

Gad*na* (község)


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

narratí*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 17)

vakí*tó*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 17)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

rago*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 17)

zóna*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

díjbesze*dő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 17)

dőresé*ge*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 17)

gereb*lye*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 18)

jege*li*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 18)

líra*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 18)

iszapfür*dő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 18)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 18)

javí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 18)

Tó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 18)

rava*tal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 18)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 19)

miat*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

tavaszvá*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 19)

rózsale*vél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

vélhető*en*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 19)

enniva*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

lóvas*út*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 19)

útépí*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 19)

ke*nyér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

nyér*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 20)

ceru*za*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 20)

zama*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 20)

talál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 20)

ka*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

lapszél


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

szélvi*har*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

har*ci*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

cico*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

malá*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

tartalékjáté*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 22)

kostö*rő *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 22)

dó*zse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

zsela*tin*


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 22)

Tin*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

csi*kós*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 22)

kóstolgat*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 22)

ró*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 22)

kalá*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 23)

kapaci*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 23)

tál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

kacsaúszta*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 23)

tó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 24)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 24)

tó*kert*


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 24)

kertváro*si*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 24)

siva*tag*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 24)

tagbasza*kad*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 24)

kádtar*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 24)

tópar*ti*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 24)

ti*tok*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 24)

tok*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

manda*la*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 25)

la*za*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

zakó*zseb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

zseb*óra*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 25)

ravaszkod*va*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

vala*ki*


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 25)

kivitelez*ni*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 25)

ni*csak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

csak*ra*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 25)

ra*gad*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

Gadri*el*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 26)

elméle*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 26)

tirami*su*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 26)

súgó*lyuk*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 26)

lyukfű*rész*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 26)

rész*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

lét*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

ragaszt*va*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

vala*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

mimik*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 27)

ri*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

gó*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

ré*pa*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 27)

pa*pi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 28)

pipi*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 28)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

lő*táv*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 28)

táv*cső*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 28)

csőrepe*dés*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

despo*ta*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Február 28)

ta*lány*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

lány*név*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 1)

névtáb*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

lakásszente*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

lő*szer*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 1)

szerte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

lenken*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

dő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 1)

reme*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 2)

gőgicsé*lő *


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 2)

lökös*sel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 2)

sellőfa*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 2)

rok*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 2)

kakasvia*dal*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 2)

dalma*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 2)

taga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 3)

dobo*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 3)

góli*át*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 3)

átriu*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 3)

mosto*ha*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 3)

habarcslá*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 3)

dalár*da*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 3)

da*lol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 4)

Lol*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

kaland*vágy*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

vágyfoko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 5)

tár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

navigá*tor*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 5)

tor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

nanomé*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

termesz*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

vár*fok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

malá*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

takarító*nő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 6)

nő*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 6)

naptá*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 6)

fény*év*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

év*szak*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 6)

szak*ma*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 6)

madár*les*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

leskelődő


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 6)

dőlő*ben*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 6)

bengá*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

libikó*ka*


----------



## laara (2021 Március 6)

ka*cér*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 6)

cér*na*


----------



## laara (2021 Március 6)

nazá*lis *


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 6)

listaí*ró*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 6)

ro'*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 7)

katama*rán*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 7)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 7)

taka*ró*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 7)

róka*bőr*


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 7)

bőr*ke*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 7)

kedélyte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

lenru*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 8)

hatá*ron*


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 8)

ron*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 8)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

kato*na*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Március 8)

na*pos*


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 8)

postako*csi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

csicsó*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

kaka*du*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

dumá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 9)

ló*szőr*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

szőrte*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

lendüle*ti*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 9)

ti*tán*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

táncolgat*va*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 9)

vala*hol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

hol*tan*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 9)

tankolá*si*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 10)

si*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 10)

ló*bab*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

bab*szem*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 10)

szem*pont*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

pont*szám*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 11)

számlá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 11)

lóistál*ló*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 11)

lótuszszil*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

valami*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 11)

korszakalko*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 11)

tó*csa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

csaloga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 11)

to*va*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 11)

variáci*ó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 11)

óhi*tű*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 11)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 11)

lószer*szám*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 12)

számsorso*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 12)

lás*sa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

salabak*ter*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 12)

termés*kő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

kő*por*


----------



## esz_ter (2021 Március 12)

pormacska


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

kategóri*a*


----------



## esz_ter (2021 Március 12)

akadálypálya


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

javu*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

ló*fej*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

fejtám*la*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 13)

Lajo*som*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 13)

sombo*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 13)

kor*szak*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 13)

szak*kör*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 14)

körte*fa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 14)

famun*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 14)

katama*rán*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 14)

ránga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 14)

tóvidé*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

kikele*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 14)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 14)

tali*ga*


----------



## mkatus (2021 Március 14)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 15)

balla*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 15)

dago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 15)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 15)

láb*só*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 15)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 15)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 15)

réskame*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 15)

raké*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 15)

talajfertőtlení*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 16)

tőzegáfo*nya *


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 16)

nyafogá*sa*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 16)

savanyú*víz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 16)

vízválasz*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 17)

tórend*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 17)

szertor*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 17)

rituevu írta:


> szertor*na*


narancs*lé*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 17)

léal*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 18)

mara*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 18)

dinami*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 18)

ka*pa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 18)

papírrepü*lő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 18)

lőporszi*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 18)

tanácsta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

lan*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 19)

ka*pós*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

Pós*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

fakari*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

kabáttol*vaj*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

vaj*krém*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

krémtej*szín*


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 19)

színte*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 19)

len*mag*


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 19)

magtisztí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 20)

Tó*ra*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 20)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 20)

tóá*só*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 20)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 21)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 21)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 21)

róka*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 22)

bőrgyó*gyász*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 22)

gyász*hír*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

hírolva*só*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 22)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 22)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

remete*rák*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 23)

rákol*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 23)

lo*vag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 23)

vag*dal*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 23)

dalno*kok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 23)

kok*tél*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 23)

télu*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 23)

tópar*ti*


----------



## ropi65 (2021 Március 23)

titok


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 24)

tok*lyó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 24)

jó*kor*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 24)

kor*társ*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 24)

társbér*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 25)

lő*por*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 25)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 25)

to*koz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 25)

koz*mosz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

moszki*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 26)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

tilal*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

mimik*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 26)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

na*pos*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 27)

posha*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 27)

dobo*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 27)

lo*vat *már unom ezért
locso*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 27)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 28)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 28)

számszer*íj*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

íjpus*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 28)

kama*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

ragasztó*szer*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 29)

szertor*na*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 29)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 29)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 29)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 29)

halá*szó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 30)

szó*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 30)

tagálla*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 30)

mihasz*na*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 30)

narancstor*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 30)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 30)

lumpol*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 30)

nikotintarta*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 31)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 31)

tás*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

kakasvia*dal*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 31)

Dalmáci*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

a*pa*


----------



## Lindalena (2021 Március 31)

parafa


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 31)

fatám*la*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 31)

lapose*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

lember*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 1)

gi*tár*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 1)

tárla*tom*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

tombo*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 1)

lakodal*mas*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 1)

maska*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 1)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

rigo*lya*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 1)

Jakar*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 1)

tapé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

taná*ri*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 2)

ribiz*li*


----------



## Mmesi (2021 Április 2)

lik*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 2)

kör*ző*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 2)

zö*rög*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 2)

rögzí*tett*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 2)

tett*erő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 2)

erősí*tő*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Április 2)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 3)

óku*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 3)

la*kat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 3)

kat*tan*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 3)

tanuszo*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 3)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 4)

rabszállí*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 4)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

Tó*dor*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 4)

dorbé*zol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

Zol*tán*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 4)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

bútor*lap*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 4)

lap*ból*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

bolha*rák*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 4)

rákpán*cél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

célforga*lom*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 4)

lom*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

tárgyalóasz*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

talked*li *


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 5)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

pemete*fű*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 5)

fűsze*res*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 5)

res*tel*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

teljesítménytú*ra*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 5)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Melissa3 (2021 Április 5)

tó*csa*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

csalafin*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

tabulá*tor*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 5)

tor*kos*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

kosbőrzacs*kó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 5)

kó*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 6)

bor*kő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

kőkor*szak*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 6)

szakrá*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

lis*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 6)

tata*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

minimál*bér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 6)

bérko*csi*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 6)

csivi*tel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

teljesí*tő*


----------



## Melissa3 (2021 Április 6)

tőszám*név*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 6)

név*más*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

más*kor*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 6)

kor*hű*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 7)

hűtőhá*zi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 7)

ziva*tar*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 7)

tar*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 7)

lódok*tor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

torta*lap*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 7)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 7)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 7)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 8)

reme*gő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 8)

gő*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

te*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 8)

ve*le*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

leányott*hon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 9)

honpol*gár*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 9)

gárdis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

takaré*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 9)

kósto*lás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

lássá*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 9)

tokter*mő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

mö*gé*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 9)

gémes*kút*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 10)

kútká*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

va*kar*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 10)

karfi*ol*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

oldalbor*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

daga*dó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 10)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

rókabun*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 10)

katakom*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 11)

ba*rát*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 11)

Rát*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

kapaci*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 11)

táltos*dob*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

dobve*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 11)

röhö*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 11)

vetélő*gép*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

gép*zsír*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 11)

zsírége*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

tőzeg*láp*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 11)

láptala*jon*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

Jon*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 11)

kapo*si*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

sirató*dal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 11)

dallamfor*ma*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 11)

majáli*son*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 11)

son*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

kaland*vágy*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 11)

vágyfoko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 12)

lep*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

kereszt*út*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

útkeze*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

lőpor*gyár*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

gyárka*pu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

pu*szi*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

szibari*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

tata*mi*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

micso*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

dadais*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

tabulatú*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

rava*tal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

talponál*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

lódí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 12)

to*rok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

rok*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 13)

ka*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 13)

paralelogram*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

makadám*út*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 13)

úttö*rő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 13)

rőkönyöd*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 13)

tektonika*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

ivartalaní*tás*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 13)

táskaszám*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

rafinéri*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 13)

ato*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 14)

mió*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

tava*szi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 14)

szi*var*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 14)

var*kocs*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

kocs*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 14)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 14)

ni*csak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 14)

csak*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 14)

gólya*láb*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## Betti627 (2021 Április 15)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 15)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

tócsa*tűz*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

tűzol*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 15)

tobagó*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

irány*szög*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

szögmé*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

Dó*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

Ragasz*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

tó*ga*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

Gaz*da*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

dara*bol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

bol*ha*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

ha*bar*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

bar*bár*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

bár*szék*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

székfogla*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

lótü*csök*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

Csök*mő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

mőbi*usz*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

uszta*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

Sala*mon*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

mondó*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 16)

kara*kán*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 16)

kán*tor*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 16)

tor*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 16)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 16)

takargat*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 16)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 16)

talál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

kapitalis*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 16)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

latri*na*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 16)

narancs*lé*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 16)

légycsa*pó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

póto*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

lóga*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

tó*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

galambpos*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

ros*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

talajtor*na*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

bece*név*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

névcse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

reveren*da*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

dalár*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

rabszállí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

tó*csa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

csa*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

ta*kar*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

kar*nagy*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

nagyérde*mű*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

mű*vész*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 17)

név*szó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 17)

szórakozta*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 17)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 17)

vízveze*ték*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 18)

tek*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

nőgyó*gyász*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 18)

gyászsza*lag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

lag*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 18)

zivatarfel*hő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 18)

hőmé*rő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 18)

rő*zse*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 18)

zse*lé*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 19)

lélekeme*lő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 19)

lő*rés*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 19)

résresze*lő *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

lő*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 19)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 19)

tano*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 19)

daba*si*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

si*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 19)

Mala*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

galago*nya*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 19)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 19)

kamás*li*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 19)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

dé*zsa*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 19)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 20)

tarkabar*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

ka*pa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 20)

parazi*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 20)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

na*hát*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

hát*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 20)

rava*tal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 20)

tal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

miat*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 20)

tabel*la*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 20)

lagú*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

nagyda*rab*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 20)

rablórö*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

mimó*za*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 21)

za*var*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 21)

vargabe*tű*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 21)

tű*pénz*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 21)

pénzver*de*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 21)

dene*vér*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 21)

vértó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 21)

csa*ta*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 21)

tasa*kol*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 21)

kolla*gén*


----------



## folzsike (2021 Április 21)

géndiagnoszti_*ka*_


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 21)

kamat*láb*


----------



## folzsike (2021 Április 21)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 21)

tó*csa*


----------



## folzsike (2021 Április 21)

csa*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 21)

csikó*hal*


----------



## folzsike (2021 Április 21)

halteper*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 21)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 22)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 22)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 22)

latri*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 22)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 22)

ágyrerí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 22)

törek*vő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 22)

vőfélybokré*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 22)

ta*vasz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 22)

Vasz*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 23)

kopor*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 23)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 23)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 23)

lópiku*la*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 23)

lakáshi*tel*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 23)

teljesíthetet*len*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 24)

len*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

gerincmű*tét*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 24)

tétlenke*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 24)

regényí*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

róka*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 24)

láb*fej*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

fejfor*ma*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 24)

magas*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 24)

lat*te*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 24)

tejeská*vé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 24)

vé*res*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

restanci*a*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 24)

autenti*kus*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 25)

kusso*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 25)

lóvas*út*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 25)

útvonalterve*ző*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 25)

zöldbor*só*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 25)

só*lyom*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 26)

PaSa1957 írta:


> só*lyom*


ezen kicsit változtatni kell hogy folytatható legyen
sólyom*szem*

szembekötős*di*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 26)

divati*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 26)

PaSa1957 írta:


> só*lyom*


Csak olyan feladványt adjatok fel, amit saját magatok is folytatni tudnátok.


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 26)

koncentráci*ó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 26)

óri*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

áspisvipe *ra*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 26)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

rico *la*


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 26)

labo*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

daci *a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 26)

a*cél*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 26)

cél*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 26)

ri*bi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

bipolá*ris*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

ris*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 26)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 26)

kavi*ár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

ár*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 26)

való*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

dió*da*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 26)

da*rab*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 26)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 26)

galago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 26)

nyara*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 26)

lóka*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

pa*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

lódok*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

torkosko*dó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

rőzsenya*láb*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

lábbe*li*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 27)

liturgi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

ala*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

posha*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 27)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

tódítot*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

ta*vi*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

vidé*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

Kibé*di*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

dicseked*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

negyedó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

rako*dó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

rőzsegyűj*tő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

tő*kés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 27)

késmár*ki*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

kipárol*gó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 27)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

hírolva*só*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 27)

sószó*ró*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 28)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 28)

színvál*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 28)

tócs*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 28)

taní*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 28)

tó*part*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 28)

partner*ek*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Április 28)

ekcé*ma*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 28)

PaSa1957 írta:


> partner*ek*


a hibásan jelzett szótagolás miatt rek
rek*lám*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 28)

lámpalá*za*


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 28)

za*bos*


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 28)

Bosnyák*né*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

néha*i*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 28)

igazga*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 29)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 29)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

diák*év*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 29)

évközbe*ni*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 29)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 29)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 29)

tőzs*de*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Április 29)

de*lel*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 29)

lelkese*dik*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 29)

dikta*fon*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 29)

fon*tos*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 29)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 30)

ba*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

kaland*park*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

park*őr*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 30)

őrmes*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

Ter*ka*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

őrületes


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

lis*ta*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

ta*pad*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

pad*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

lóga*tó*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

szár*nyak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

ló*erő*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

lóe*rő : )*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

rő*zse*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 30)

zsebiba*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

ton*na*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

ton*hal*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

napsu*gár*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Április 30)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

galago*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 1)

karamel*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

lakat*szem*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 1)

szemfelsze*dő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 1)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

javada*lom*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 1)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 1)

óko*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

rigójan*csi*


----------



## Virág Anett (2021 Május 1)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 1)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 1)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 1)

kaka*du*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 1)

dualiz*mus*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 1)

mus*tár*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 1)

tárgyal*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

ni*csak*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 1)

csak*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 1)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Május 1)

PaSa1957 írta:


> ramazu*ri*



rio*gat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 1)

gattere*zik*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 2)

zikku*rat*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 2)

GBader írta:


> asas


ásás nem jó
Rat*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 2)

kopíro*zó *


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 2)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 2)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 2)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

nya*kas*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 2)

kas*pó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 2)

póni*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 2)

ló*den*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 2)

Den*ver*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 2)

ver*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 2)

darab*ka*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 2)

kato*na*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 2)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

tapa*dó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 2)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

rőzsegyűj*tő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 2)

tőalak*ja*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 2)

javas*lat*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 2)

latri*na*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 2)

narancs*lé*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 2)

lé*zer*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 2)

zer*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 2)

gere*ben*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 2)

benzin*kút*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 3)

kútká*va*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 3)

vala*ki*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 3)

kido*bó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 3)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

rat*tan*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 3)

Tanzáni*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 3)

maceszda*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

rabosítot*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 3)

tabel*la*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 3)

lamen*tál*


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

Deliviaa írta:


> lamen*tál*


tálka


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Május 3)

ka*land*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

landro*ver*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Május 3)

PaSa1957 írta:


> landro*ver*


land rover ket szo


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 3)

lando*lás*


----------



## galeri2 (2021 Május 3)

lás*suk*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

galeri2 írta:


> land rover ket szo


...már amennyiben..., mert pl. cipőmárkánál egybeírjuk


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 3)

galeri2 írta:


> lás*suk*


Suko*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 4)

ró*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

nagyszabá*sú*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 4)

súgó*gép*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

gép*zsír*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

zsír*sav*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 4)

savlekö*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

tőke*hal*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 4)

halhatat*lan*


----------



## GBader (2021 Május 4)

Sir John írta:


> zónaha*tár*


Tarhaz


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 4)

házmes*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

VasMacsi írta:


> halhatat*lan*



lan*dol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 4)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 4)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 4)

napon*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 4)

tekin*tet*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 5)

tettes*társ*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 5)

társté*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

makaró*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

ni*ke*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 5)

kemen*ce*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

cement*por*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 5)

tóme*der*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

dermed*ve*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

vetítő*gép*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

gépma*dár*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 5)

dár*da*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 5)

daueroltat*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

javítha*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 5)

tócs*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 6)

ninive*i*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 6)

igazo*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 6)

lo*vag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

vag*dal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

dalma*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

tapin*tás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 6)

ka*tám*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 6)

tám*la*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

lambéri*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 6)

ada*tok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

tok*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

hal*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

ló*ca*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

ca*kó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 6)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

kabát*gomb*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

gombkö*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

tőkehalfi*lé*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

lélekte*len*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 6)

len*cse*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

cseve*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

gő*zöl*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 6)

zöl*dek*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 6)

dekré*tum*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 7)

aniko45 írta:


> zöl*dek*


dekrétu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

malá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

Tama*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

radikaliz*mus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 7)

mustár*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

magvavá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

lóbab*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 7)

rako*dó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

dómker*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

tilos*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 7)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

góti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 7)

kato*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 7)

beüvegez*te*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

tete*je*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

jege*nye*


----------



## Nyuszoj (2021 Május 7)

nyeregtáska


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 7)

kazama*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 7)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 8)

tobagó*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 8)

iszá*kos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 8)

kósto*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 8)

ló*ca*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 8)

cammo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 9)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 9)

róma*i*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 9)

í*ró*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 9)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 9)

baráz*da*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 9)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 9)

kazet*ta*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 9)

talaj*víz*


----------



## GBader (2021 Május 9)

PaSa1957 írta:


> tás*ka*


Kakadu


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 9)

vízerő*mű*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 9)

műalko*tás*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 9)

tas*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 9)

libikó*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 9)

karam*bol*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 10)

bol*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 10)

ha*bár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 10)

bár*ki*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 10)

kivűl*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 10)

rekami*é*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 10)

éksze*rész*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 10)

részmunkai*dő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 10)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 10)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 10)

vőlegénytor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 10)

találatjel*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 10)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 10)

gő*te*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 10)

tele*fon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 10)

fon*dü*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 10)

Dű*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 11)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

vergő*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 11)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

portör*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

lő*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

lapolva*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

sósiva*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

tag*díj*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

díjfize*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

töreke*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 11)

javí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

tó*hát*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 11)

hát*szín*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 11)

szín*vak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 11)

vakran*di*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 11)

digitá*lis*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 11)

lista*ár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

árvi*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 11)

találko*zás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 12)

zászlóvi*vő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

vörös*bor*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 12)

borza*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 12)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 12)

kaka*du*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

duma*gép*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 12)

gépesí*tett*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 12)

tett*hely*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

helyváltozta*tás*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 12)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

ólom*súly*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 12)

súlyeme*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

lőgyakor*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 12)

lat*te*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 12)

telepáti*a*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 13)

apos*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

tol*vaj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

vajköpü*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 13)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 13)

vergő*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

dő*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

reményte*li*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

liberalizáci*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

ó*hajt*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

hajthatat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 13)

langalé*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

Tapol*ca*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

Cao*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

lapoc*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

kalit*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

kama*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

raké*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

ró*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

Nata*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 13)

sarog*lya (ja!)*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 13)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 13)

áspiskí*gyó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 13)

tódí*tás*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 13)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

ró*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 13)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

ágyne*mű*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 14)

mű*vész*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 14)

vészcsen*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 14)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

lőszerrak*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 14)

tár*ca*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 14)

cammo*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 14)

góti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 14)

kari*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 14)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

dóze*rol*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 14)

rol*ler*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 14)

Lermon*tov*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 15)

tovább*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 15)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 15)

lan*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 15)

kakofóni*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

a*vat*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 15)

vattacu*kor*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 15)

kormo*rán*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 15)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

talajmechani*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 15)

karalá*bé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

béka*talp*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 15)

talpalat*nyi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

nyiha*ha*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 15)

harami*ák*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 15)

ákombá*kom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

kombináci*ó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 16)

óri*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 16)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 16)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 16)

röfö*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 16)

gő*te*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 16)

tele*fon*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 16)

fon*tol*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 16)

tolvajtem*pó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 16)

póni*ló*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 16)

lózab*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 16)

laboratóriu*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 16)

mihasz*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 16)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 16)

salá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 16)

taka*ró*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 16)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 16)

baromé*ter*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 17)

ter*mosz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 17)

moszki*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 17)

Tó*dor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

dorme*o*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 17)

ová*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 17)

taver*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

ta*bak*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 17)

bakug*rás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

Rás*pi*


----------



## 5356 (2021 Május 17)

pi*sil*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 17)

sil*des*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

despo*ta*


----------



## 5356 (2021 Május 17)

ta*nu*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 17)

nu*buk*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

bukta*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

Tó*szeg*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

Szegha*lom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

lom*tár*


----------



## 5356 (2021 Május 17)

tár*hely*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

hely*zet*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

Zetka*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

ma*lac*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

Lachá*za*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

Zakari*ás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

zsa*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

ru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

hata*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

lom*bok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

bokré*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

ta*vasz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

Vasz*kó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

lóverseny*tér*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 17)

tér*kép*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

képfes*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 18)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 18)

zeg*zug *


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 18)

zuge*vő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

vőlegé*nyes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 18)

nyes*se*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 18)

selyemkel*me*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

mesele*mez*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 18)

mezcse*re*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 18)

reményte*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

liliomtip*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 18)

ró*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 18)

ka*cér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

cér*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 19)

na*gyi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

gyi*lok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

lok*sa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

rituevu írta:


> lok*sa*


salá*tán*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

tánco*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 19)

szár*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

csalá*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 19)

dió*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

daga*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 19)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 19)

Dó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 19)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 19)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

titoktar*tás*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 19)

tás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

karam*bol*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 20)

boldogta*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

lan*dol*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 20)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

Zó*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

javítan*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

dó*zer*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 20)

zer*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 20)

gere*ben*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

ben*zol*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 20)

Zol*tán*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

táncosci*pő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

pőreko*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

csinos*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

kapitá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

lis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

talajszon*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

dalár*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

dadais*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 20)

szóhaszná*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

latri*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

nagano*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

Imo*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

lavi*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

Nagasza*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

Kio*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

Toki*ó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 20)

ó*don*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

don*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

galó*ca*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

cafat*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

nyi*las*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

Bala*ton*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

ton*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

hal*kan*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

kancacsi*kó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

kókuszkoc*ka*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

kazánpró*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

barát*ság*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

ri*deg*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

degradál*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

javul*hat*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

hathüvelyk*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

zónabe*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

libéri*ás*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

ása*tag*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

tagcse*re*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 20)

repe*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 20)

taliz*mán*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

mángor*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 20)

lóver*seny*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 21)

senyve*dő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 21)

dő*re*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 21)

reáltő*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

kemen*ce*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 21)

ceruzafara*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

góti*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 21)

kana*pé*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 21)

pépes*re*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 21)

regény*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

tár*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 21)

lószer*szám*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 21)

számszer*íj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

íj*húr*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

húrelméle*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

adoga*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

toko*zó*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 21)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

Navaro*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

nekifu*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 21)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

kalamá*ri*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 21)

riada*lom*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 22)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 22)

toko*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

zoko*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 22)

góti*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

kalap*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

raké*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 22)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 22)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 22)

kabarétré*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

faron*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

topor*gó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 22)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

szek*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

ta*bu*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 23)

bú*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 23)

név*más*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 23)

más*nap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 23)

naplemen*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

teper*tő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 23)

tő*kés*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

kés*hegy*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 23)

hegyla*kó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

kóborlá*sa*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 23)

salá*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 23)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 24)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

tavaszvá*ró*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 24)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 24)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 24)

nya*kas*


----------



## Deliviaa (2021 Május 24)

kas*pó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

pónilo*vas*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 24)

vas*tag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

tag*díj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

díjugra*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 24)

táska*fül*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

fültisztí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 24)

to*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

vacso*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 24)

rava*tal*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

talked*li*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 25)

dirigá*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

ló*bál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

bál*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

ágyterí*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

halfi*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

lépesméz*et*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

etető*szék*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 25)

széktám*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

laposte*tű*


----------



## Farkas György 999 (2021 Május 25)

tű*párna*
​


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Farkas György 999 (2021 Május 25)

be*teg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

teg*nap*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 25)

nap*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 25)

társaságbe*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

libikó*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

kana*pé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

pé*csi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

csikor*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 25)

gó*ré*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

ré*pa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

papír*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

lapka*sajt*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 25)

sajtmes*ter*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

terme*tes*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 25)

tes*sék*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 25)

sek*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

limoná*dé*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 25)

Déri*né*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 25)

néző*pont*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 26)

pontha*tár*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 26)

társasá*gi*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 26)

gimnaszti*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

kapa*ró*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 26)

rósejb*ni*

_





rósejbni | Magyar etimológiai szótár | Kézikönyvtár







www.arcanum.com




_


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

nikotinis*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 26)

tanusí*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

titokzok*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 26)

ni*hil*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

Hil*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 26)

da*mil*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

millili*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 26)

terme*lés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

lődörög*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

nebáncsvi*rág*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

rágcsál*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

tapasz*tal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

taljánföl*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

dinamit*rúd*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

rúdlám*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

papír*lap*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

lapgya*lu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

Luci*fer*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 26)

fertel*mes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

berke*nye*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 26)

nyelet*len*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 26)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 26)

Szon*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

Ja*pán*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 26)

pántolósza*lag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

lag*zi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

ziman*kó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 26)

kóroko*zó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 27)

Zóri*ka*

_főszereplő, Lehár Ferenc: Cigányszerelem c. operettjében_


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 27)

kalo*da*


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 27)

dacoskod*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

niko*tin*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

tinta*hal*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

halete*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

tőkehalfi*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

lépes*méz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

mézcu*kor*


----------



## Parsifal19 (2021 Május 27)

koro*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

be*teg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

teg*nap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

nap*tej*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

tejfehér*je*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

jege*nye*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

nyerí*tő*


----------



## Parsifal19 (2021 Május 27)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

ka*pa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

paradi*csom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

csom*bor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

bordély*ház*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 27)

házvezető*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

tor*nász*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

nász*nagy*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

nagyma*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Parsifal19 (2021 Május 27)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

ró*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

kana*pé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

péti*só*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 27)

só*haj*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 27)

haj*rá*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 28)

rá*gó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 28)

VasMacsi írta:


> kana*pé*


pétisó
pékek*é*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 28)

gó*lya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

jani*csár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 28)

csárdáskirály*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

nősze*mély*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 28)

Mély*kút*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

kútká*va*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 28)

vakargat*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

javí*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 28)

tópar*ti*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 28)

VasMacsi írta:


> tópar*ti*


tivor*nya*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 28)

nyara*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 28)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Parsifal19 (2021 Május 28)

úttö*rő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 28)

rökönyöd*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 28)

Nini*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 28)

vevőcsaloga*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

tó*csa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 28)

csator*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

napi*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 29)

lapka*sajt*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 29)

sajtterí*tés*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 29)

testi*leg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 29)

legal*só*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 29)

sózot*tan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 29)

tan*erő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 29)

erő*gép*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 29)

gép*rajz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 29)

rajztáb*la*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 29)

lambéri*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 29)

adako*zó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 29)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 29)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 30)

székesegy*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

háza*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

dózerveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 30)

Tesse*dik*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 30)

dikta*fon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 30)

fon*tol*


----------



## Parsifal19 (2021 Május 30)

tolóaj*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 30)

tókerü*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 30)

lő*szer*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 30)

szerkezet*tan*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

tane*rő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 30)

rő*zse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

zsebiba*ba*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 30)

banán*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

fate*lep*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 30)

lepkehá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

lópa*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 30)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 30)

ma*dár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 30)

aniko45 írta:


> ma*dár*


Dárda*i* (Pál)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

idő*szak*


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 30)

szakhatósá*gi*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

gigá*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 31)

szigo*rú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

rúpi*a*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

ala*nyi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Május 31)

gono*szok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

szok*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

takaro*dó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

radiá*tor*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

tor*nász*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

nász*tánc*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

táncisko*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

harang*szó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

szószó*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

lószalá*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

minélfog*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

való*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

diákszál*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

Sár*vár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

vár*tam*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

tambu*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

tár*jad*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 31)

Jadvi*ga *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

gabona*szem*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 31)

szempil*la *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

lakószo*ba*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 31)

barát*nő *


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Május 31)

nő*vér*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 31)

vérro*kon*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

koncerthely*szín*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 1)

színte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 1)

len*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

geren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 1)

dara*bok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

bokré*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

tanu*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 1)

lódí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

tókerü*lő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 1)

Lőrin*ci*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 1)

ci*tál*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 1)

tál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

lis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

taka*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

roska*tag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

taglét*szám*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 1)

számegye*nes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

Nes*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 1)

tor*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

zsa*lu*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 1)

lucer*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

naturalis*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 1)

ta*pasz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

pasztil*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

lamel*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

lakat*szem*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

szembetű*nő *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

torna*szer *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

szerví*roz*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

rozmaring*szál *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

szállodaigazga*tó*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

galago*nya*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

kapaszkodó*sáv*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 1)

sávvál*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

táska*fül*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 1)

fülemü*le*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 2)

legen*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 2)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> táska*fül*


fül-be-va-ló


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 2)

ló*bál*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

bála*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

nya*fog*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

fogtün*dér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

dérlep*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

tete*mes*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 2)

mester*mű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

műre*mek*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

Mek*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

ka*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

lapkihor*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

dó*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

zse*lé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

Raka*maz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

Maz*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

dako*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

tata*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

Miko*la*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 2)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

csi*be*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 2)

beleva*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

lószer*szám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

száma*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 2)

dó*zse*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

zse*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

lézen*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

lö*vész*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

vészvillo*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 2)

gó*ré*


----------



## sz-nora (2021 Június 2)

Ré*mes*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 2)

mester*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 3)

mű*sor*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 3)

sorhajóhad*nagy*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

nagyma*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

mara*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

divatja*múlt*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

múltko*ri*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 3)

rinocé*rosz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

roszto*vi*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 3)

vitor*la*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 3)

la*za*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 3)

zaka*tol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

toldat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 3)

rako*dó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 3)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

művésze*ti*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 3)

titoktar*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 3)

táska*fül*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 3)

fülvé*dő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 4)

dőlőbó*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 4)

javí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

tó*csa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

csaló*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 4)

kakukkto*jás*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 4)

jáspis*kő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 4)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 4)

szekre*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

ter*hel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

helleniz*mus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

muské*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

takarító*nő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 4)

nőegy*let*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

Let*ti*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 4)

tila*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

lom*ha*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 4)

habarint*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

varázs*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

lóido*már*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 5)

már*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 5)

tás*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 5)

kaméle*on*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 5)

onkológus*sal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 5)

sallang*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 5)

javí*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 5)

tórend*szer*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 5)

szertor*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 5)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 6)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

tétlenke*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

dő*re*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 6)

re*tek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

tek*nő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 6)

nő*vér*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 6)

vértezet*ben*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 6)

benzin*gőz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

gőzborot*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 6)

vari*ál*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 6)

áldoza*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

titu*lus*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 6)

lustács*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

kacsapecse*nye*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

resze*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 6)

lő*por*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

porté*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 7)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 7)

nagano*i *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

Ilo*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 7)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 7)

ta*kar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

karbantar*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 7)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 7)

gatyarohasz*tó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 7)

tóri*um*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

umbul*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 7)

dara*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

bosto*ni*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 8)

nikotrá*lás*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 8)

las*sú*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 8)

sú*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

gólyama*dár*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 8)

dárdaví*vő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

vőlegény*ke*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 8)

kemen*ce*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

adoga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

Tó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

rako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

dobo*gó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 8)

Gó*zon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

zongo*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

zó*na*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 8)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 8)

léböjtkú*ra *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 8)

direk*tor *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 9)

tor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

ma*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

galakti*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

dobozo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

lóhe*re*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 9)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

radiká*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

lis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

tamago*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

csiva*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

vagyona*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

szárma*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

mi*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

reflek*tor*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 9)

tor*kos*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 9)

kos*ból*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

bólin*gat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

gat*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

terme*lő*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 9)

lő*lap *


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 9)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

tabuté*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

matró*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 10)

lépege*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 10)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

ló*nyál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

nyál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

kaba*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

lavi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

napo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

nada*pi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

pi*pa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 10)

pa*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

takti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

ka*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

panaszlá*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

da*da*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 10)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

muslin*ca*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 10)

aranyves*sző*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 10)

szőnyegáru*ház *


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 10)

házvezető*nő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 11)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 11)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

lóe*rő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 11)

rő*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

zse*lé*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 11)

lé*lek*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 11)

lek*vár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

vár*fal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

fal*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

katakom*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

had*erő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

rő*zse*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 11)

zsela*tin*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 11)

tin*tás*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 11)

táska*zseb *


----------



## pontosmandala (2021 Június 11)

Zsebkendő


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 12)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 12)

regényí*ró*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 12)

rózsa*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

tőhang*zó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 12)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 12)

napo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 12)

liberá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

lis*ta*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 12)

taka*ró*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 13)

rónasá*gon*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 13)

gondolat*jel*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 13)

jellem*rajz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

rajz*film*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 13)

filmze*ne*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

neme*si*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 13)

simí*tás*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 13)

VasMacsi írta:


> simí*tás*


táska*fül*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

fülbeva*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

lóva*sút*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

útkapa*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 13)

faze*kas*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

kaskö*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 13)

tőke*súly*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

súlyvo*nal*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 13)

nyal*ka*

_ha valaki tud nal szótaggal kezdődő értelmes magyar szó, írja meg legyen szíves_


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 14)

kaná*ri*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 14)

riada*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 14)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 14)

A*rad*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 15)

Radnó*ti*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

ado*ma*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

mara*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

di*cső*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

csőfo*gó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

szekrényaj*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

tó*hát*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

hát*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 15)

hara*gos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

gos*pel*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 15)

pél*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

da*ru*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 15)

rudas*sal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

sallang*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

javaslatá*ra*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

racionalis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

tónusfoko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

zónai*dő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

szögátmérő*je*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

jege*nye*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

nyeregte*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 15)

tőke*hal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 16)

halik*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

rako*dó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 16)

Dobogó*kő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

kőka*pu*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 16)

puhates*tű*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 16)

tűző*gép*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

gépma*dár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

Hegy*kő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 16)

gólya*hír*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

híra*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 16)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

ásóka*pa*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 16)

para*ván*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

ván*kos*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 16)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 17)

látsze*rész*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

részmunkai*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

dő*re*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

reményte*len*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

len*cse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

cseme*ge*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

geneti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

kamarada*rab*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

rab*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 17)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

sárga*láz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

lázá*lom*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

táska*fül*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

fülhallga*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

tó*ga*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 17)

gala*csin*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 17)

csintala*nok*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 18)

noktürnkot*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 18)

ta*bu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

bulimi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

akadémi*a*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 18)

autószere*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

lőszer*tár*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 18)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

lóvásár*tér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

térhajtó*mű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

művészpalán*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 18)

ta*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

postabélyeg*ző*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

zö*rög*


----------



## KVerocska2 (2021 Június 18)

rögtön


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 18)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 19)

zaka*tol*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 19)

VasMacsi írta:


> zaka*tol*


tolha*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 19)

toko*zó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 19)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 19)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 20)

tőzsé*rek* (a zserbó pont jó lett volna)


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 20)

rekke*nő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 20)

nővérszál*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 20)

lódí*tók*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 20)

tokl*ász*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 20)

Lász*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 20)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 20)

tű*hegy*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 21)

hegyvidé*ki*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 21)

kivonato*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 21)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Lócit*rom*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 21)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

magyarlak*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

Ta*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 21)

takarí*tás*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 21)

Tás*nak* (a vad-kacsa neve)


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 21)

nyakken*dő *(vadkacsa - egy szó)


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 21)

dő*re* (figyelem felhívás és jelzőként volt ott a vad nem pedig önálló szóként.Persze hogy egy szó de így nem.
Arra hívtam fel a figyelmet: nem a házi-kacsa (tudjuk: házikacsa))Hisz Fekete István állatainak speciális elnevezéseiről van szó


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 21)

reményte*len*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

len*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

geril*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

laman*tin*


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Tinta*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

halgazda*ság*


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Ság*vár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Tanuló*pénz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

pénzem*ber*


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Berzenke*dik*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

dikta*túra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

rakétahajtó*mű*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 21)

műkedve*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 21)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 21)

társu*lat*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 21)

latri*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 22)

beret*va*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 22)

valami*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 22)

kor*hű*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 22)

hűséges*kü*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

külön*ben*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 22)

ben*zol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

Zol*tán*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

tántor*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

góti*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 22)

ka*csa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

csalafin*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

takarmánybú*za*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 22)

zava*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

ros*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 22)

talál*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 22)

Ka*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

Ti*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 22)

bor*kő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 22)

kőha*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 22)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 22)

táskare*kesz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 22)

keszke*nő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 23)

nőfa*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 23)

lovastá*bor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

borsző*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 23)

lö*ket*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

kettőz*tet*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 23)

tetsző*leg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

legel*ső*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

söröskor*só*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 23)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 23)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

rókalel*kű*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

kűri*um*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

umbul*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

Daniel*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

laman*tin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

tinta*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 23)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 23)

ra*gya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

gyakorla*ti*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 23)

titoktar*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

táskaíró*gép*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 23)

gépíró*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 24)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 24)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 24)

kalap*os*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

ostor*vég*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 24)

vég*re*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 24)

reme*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

teszeto*sza*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 24)

sza*lag*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 24)

lag*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

zi*zi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 24)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

kólaautoma*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 25)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 25)

zsa*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 25)

bo*ra *(szélfajta)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

rakon*ca*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 25)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 25)

rak*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

társadal*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 25)

mizéri*a*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 25)

aro*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

magazinmű*sor*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 25)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 25)

tőkea*lap*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

lapcsán*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 25)

katsztró*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

fa*arc*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 26)

arc*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 26)

képke*ret*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 26)

rette*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 26)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 26)

gőgös*sé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 26)

sémi*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 26)

talajgyakor*lat*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 26)

latri*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 26)

napi*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 27)

lapzár*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Június 27)

tarokko*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 27)

társasá*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

gi*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 27)

garan*tál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

tál*ca*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 27)

ca*kó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

kó*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 27)

Ma*kó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 27)

kó*la*


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 27)

labo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

da*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 28)

rabosít*va*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 28)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

Ódiva*tú*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 28)

túraru*ha*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 28)

hatal*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 28)

mió*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 28)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

lomtalaní*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 28)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 28)

szög*fok*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 28)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

makadám*út*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 28)

útkapa*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

rókako*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 28)

madárfió*ka*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 28)

kapuzá*rás*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 28)

ráspolyo*zó *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 29)

zó*na*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 29)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 29)

beszállí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 29)

gabo*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 29)

napo*zó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 29)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 29)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 29)

lóvas*út*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 29)

útszé*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 29)

libalege*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 29)

lőporma*lom*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 29)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 29)

adócsa*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 29)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 29)

rág*csa *


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Június 29)

csa*lán*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 30)

lángo*ló*


----------



## sirita (2021 Június 30)

lókö*tő*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 30)

tö*més*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Június 30)

mestervizs*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 30)

gali*ba*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Június 30)

baba*ház*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 30)

házmes*ter*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 30)

terve*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 30)

zö*rög*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Június 30)

rögesz*me*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 30)

mesebeszéd*del *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 30)

del*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 1)

tapo*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 1)

sószó*ró*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 1)

Ró*na *(Viktor)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 1)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 1)

óvo*da*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 1)

dadusom*mal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 1)

somló*i*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 1)

italdisz*kont*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 1)

kont*ra*(csak ez az egy van


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 1)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 2)

rigo*lya*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 2)

javas*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 2)

ló*gó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 2)

gólyakali*fa*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

fazekaskemen*ce*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 2)

cserél*tem*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 2)

temperamentu*mos*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 2)

mos*tan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 2)

tan*szer*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

szerzőgár*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 3)

dará*ló*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 3)

ló*val*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 3)

vál*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 3)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 3)

csavargása*im*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 3)

impa*la*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 3)

la*kom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 3)

komputertomográfi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 3)

azáleatermesz*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 3)

tő*zeg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 4)

zegzug /ezt sem lehet igazán folytatni, helyette

zsen*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 4)

geren*da*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 4)

dagasztó*gép*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 4)

gép*zsír*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 4)

zsírége*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 4)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Moroja (2021 Július 4)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Július 4)

karalá*bé*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 4)

bé*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 5)

kere*vet*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 5)

vet*nek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 5)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 5)

lóg*va*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 5)

vacillál*va*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 5)

vadasker*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 5)

tizenket*tő *


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 5)

tőrőlmet*szett*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 5)

szett*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 6)

remete*rák*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 6)

ráksalá*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 6)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 6)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 6)

tilal*mas*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 6)

mas*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 6)

Nini*ve*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 6)

ve*del*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 6)

del*nő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 6)

növénytársu*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

lás*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 7)

sa*tu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

tulajdon*jog*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

jogtip*ró*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 7)

jog*díj*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

díjhátra*lék*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 7)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

Szatmárnéme*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

tirá*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

domi*nó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

nóta*est*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 7)

esthajnalcsil*lag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

lag*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

ziman*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

kóris*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

taszítóe*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

rö*m*i


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 7)

mielőb*bi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

bitó*fa*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 7)

faramu*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

cigaret*ta*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

tabu


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 7)

Nemcsokné Csányi Olga írta:


> tabu


buzog*na*


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

Nemcsokné Csányi Olga írta:


> riadó


Légy szíves olvasd már el az első hozzászólásban a topik szabályzatát! 


Navi*gál*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 7)

Beka Holt írta:


> Légy szíves olvasd már el az első hozzászólásban a topik szabályzatát!
> 
> 
> Navi*gál*


De kíméletes vagy
Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

Gyimes


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 7)

mes*ter*


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

*szótaghelyesen! *



ter-he-*lő*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

lövések


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 7)

Nemcsokné Csányi Olga írta:


> lövé*sek*


Szek*tor* (kettősbetű csere)


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

Nemcsokné Csányi Olga írta:


> torkosborz


Nem folytatható!



deciso írta:


> Szek*tor* (kettősbetű csere)


Tor*ma*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

torma szóra: matematika


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

rózsaszín


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

színvál*tó*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

Tóra


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

takaró


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

ró*na*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

napos


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

pos*ta*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

talán


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

lány*ka*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

katona


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

Sarolta


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 7)

ta*pos*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 7)

pos*ta*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 7)

takarít


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

rit*ka*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

karol


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

rol*ni * (becsomagolt pénzérmék)


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

nike


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

ke*ver*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

vergődik


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

dik*tál*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

táltos


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

Tosz*kán (pl. csirke)*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

kántor


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

Nemcsokné Csányi Olga írta:


> kántor


tor*ta*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

tarol


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

rol*ler*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

Lermontov


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

tovább*lép *


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

lépcső


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

cső*váz*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

vázlat


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

Latvi*a* (Lettország)


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

amikor


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 8)

kor*lát*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 8)

Beka Holt írta:


> kor*lát*


lát*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 8)

ninive*i*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 8)

rituevu írta:


> ninive*i*


Miért törölted ki ha a tévedett a moderátor?
torkosborz 
borz folytatás van
i-de*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

idényzá*ró*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 8)

róká*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 8)

li*get*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

get*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 8)

Tóvá*ros*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 8)

rostélyo*sok*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 8)

sokszög


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 8)

szög*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 9)

létele*me*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

merőkana*la*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 9)

lakatosi*nas*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 9)

nasso*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

ló*bab*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 9)

bab*zsák*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 9)

zsákvarró*tű*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 9)

tűpárna


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

narancs*lé*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 9)

le*dér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

dérlep*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 9)

tekinte*tes*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 10)

tes*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 10)

testüle*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 10)

titokza*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 10)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 10)

barátfü*le*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 10)

levo*nás*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Július 10)

nás*fa *


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 11)

fa*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 11)

lábápo*ló*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 12)

ló*bál*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 12)

bál*na*


----------



## Nemcsokné Csányi Olga (2021 Július 12)

nahát


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 12)

hátrán*nyal*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 12)

nyal*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 12)

kaba*ré*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 13)

ré*gi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 13)

giger*li*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 13)

li*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 13)

terme*lő*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 13)

lőrés


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

réstisztí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

tógazdasá*gi*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 14)

gigá*szi*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

sziszifu*szi *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

szigo*rú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

rú*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

bepor*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

mina*ret*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 14)

ret*ten*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

tender*terv*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 14)

terv*rajz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

rajzasz*tal*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 14)

tal*mi*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

Milá*nó*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 14)

nóta*fa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

favil*la*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 14)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

csigatem*pó*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 14)

póni*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 14)

lófo*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 15)

gátfu*tó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 15)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 15)

fagyasztólá*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

da*rab*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 15)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 15)

gavallé*ros*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> csigatem*pó*


pákháló oda nem jó
Póhama*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 15)

ragule*ves*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

ves*pa*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 15)

pakolá*szik *


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

Szik*szó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 15)

szótago*ló*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 15)

lószer*szám*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 15)

számmiszti*ka*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 15)

katonado*log*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

loggi*a*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 15)

ala*pos*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 15)

postalá*da*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 15)

da*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 15)

rava*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 16)

talkum*por*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 16)

por*zsák*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 16)

Zsak*lin*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 16)

lin*zer*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 16)

zer*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

generá*tor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 16)

torpe*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 16)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 16)

zóná*ban*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

ban*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 16)

da*tál*


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

Cotta írta:


> da*tál*


táltos


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 16)

Tosca*na*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 16)

napi*díj*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 16)

díjbirkó*zó*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 16)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 17)

navigáci*ó*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 17)

ó*lom*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 17)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

rabosíta*ni*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 17)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

dohog*tam*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 18)

ragule*ves*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 18)

ves*sző*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 18)

szöges*drót*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 18)

drótsza*már*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 18)

mártoga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 18)

tólecsapo*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 18)

lócit*rom*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 18)

rom*bol*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 18)

bol*dog*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 18)

dög*kút*


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

*kút*fő


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 19)

főtáb*la*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

la*kom*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 19)

kom*pót*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

pót*lék*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 19)

lek*vár*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 19)

várbör*tön*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 19)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

zavarkel*tő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 19)

tő*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

döfés*pont *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

pontha*tár*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

szék*láb*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

lábfür*dő *


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 19)

dőre*ség*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 20)

szeg*fű*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 20)

fűré*szel*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 20)

szellőzőcsator*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 20)

na*ci *


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 20)

cico*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

magazinmű*sor*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 20)

sorál*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 20)

lás*sa*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

sara*bol*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 20)

bolhafé*szek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

szek*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 20)

tanúsko*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 20)

kalan*doz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

Doz*mat*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 20)

mat*tul*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

túl*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

Zó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 21)

raga*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

Domini*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

katedrá*lis*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 21)

lis*táz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

tázlá*ri*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

ripor*ter *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

tódu*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

ló*bab*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

bab*zsák*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

zsákmányál*lat *


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 21)

lát*kép*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

képlo*pó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 21)

pódi*um*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 22)

umbul*da*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 22)

dara*bol*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 22)

bol*tos*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 22)

Tos*ca*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 22)

cataf*lam*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 22)

lambéri*a*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 22)

Alaba*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 22)

magasug*ró*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 22)

rózsa*szín*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 22)

színhá*zi*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 22)

ziva*tar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 22)

tartóosz*lop*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 23)

lopko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 23)

do*bó*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 23)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 23)

tava*szi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 23)

sziporká*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 23)

zónarend*szer*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 23)

szerkesz*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 23)

tőmonda*tok*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 23)

toktermé*se*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 23)

se*bes*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 23)

bestiá*lis *


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 23)

lis*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 23)

takarmányszé*na*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 23)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 23)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 23)

ásványbör*ze*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 23)

zeneba*rát*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 23)

Rátka*i* (Philip)


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 23)

bepa789 írta:


> Rátka*i* (Philip)


Rákay Philip


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 23)

irodal*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 24)

mina*ret*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 24)

rituevu írta:


> Rákay Philip


Köszönöm! Igaz!


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 24)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> mina*ret*


rette*gő*


----------



## favali (2021 Július 24)

reveteg írta:


> kol*ni *(fodrász szerszám)


niko*tin*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 24)

bepa789 írta:


> rette*gő*


Gödöl*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 24)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 24)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 24)

lássá*tok*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 24)

tokter*més*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 24)

mes*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 24)

termálfür*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 24)

dö*rög*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 24)

rögzí*tett*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 24)

tett*vágy*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 24)

vágyá*lom*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 24)

lom*bik*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 24)

bikficek*kel *


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 24)

kel*me*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 24)

mele*gít*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 24)

Git*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 24)

tava*szi*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 24)

szi*get*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

gettómillio*mos*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 25)

mosto*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

hata*lom*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 25)

lom*ha*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 25)

ha*bár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

bársonynad*rág*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 25)

ló*fő*





__





Lófő – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

főú*ri *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 25)

fényké*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 25)

vetü*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

Lette*ro *(könyvkiadó)


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 25)

rozet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

taga*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

tanácsa*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

dó*ka*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Július 25)

ka*pu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

puhates*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

türel*mi*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 26)

mina*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

retten*tő*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 26)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 26)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

kajakó*ma*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

madáré*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

nekta*rin*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

ringat*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 26)

taposó*gép*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

gép*zsír*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

zsírzó*fej*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 26)

fejlet*len *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

lencsiba*ba*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 26)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

tonnaszám*ra *


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 26)

radarké*pe*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

pecsenyesü*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

tőszom*széd*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

szedhe*tő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 27)

tőzi*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

kere*set*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 27)

settenkedé*se*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 27)

sebe*sült*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 27)

sült*hús*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

húsvé*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 27)

Ti*bet*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 27)

bet*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 27)

libalege*lő*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 27)

lő*por*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Július 27)

porszí*vó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 27)

vonószene*kar*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

kar*fa*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 28)

faimpregná*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

lópa*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 28)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

tat*ra*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 28)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 28)

tér*kő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 28)

kőfara*gó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 28)

góti*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Július 28)

kamil*la*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 28)

lavór*ba*


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 28)

babahin*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 28)

tapin*tat*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 28)

tatfedélze*ten *


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 28)

tenge*rész*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 28)

rész*let*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

léte*lem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

lemmin*gek*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

gek*kó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 29)

kó*ró*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 29)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

ba*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

ka*lap*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 29)

lapcsán*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

kaná*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 29)

ri*pők*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

pökhen*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Július 29)

dió*da*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Július 29)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

mustár*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

mag*ház*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

házmester*né*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

néha*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 29)

idió*mák*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

mák*tej*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 29)

tejfelvásár*ló*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Július 29)

lófa*rok *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

rok*kant*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 30)

Kant*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

róma*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

igazmon*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

domi*nó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 30)

nógat*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

napi*lap*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 30)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

dózerveze*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

töredel*mes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

berke*nye*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

nyenye*re*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 31)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 31)

rakodó*gép*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Július 31)

gépí*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

rovásí*rás*


----------



## divisi (2021 Július 31)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

költsé*gek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

gek*kó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

kolib*ri *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

ribizlibo*kor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

kor*bács*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

Bács*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 31)

kated*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 1)

ra*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 1)

dar*vak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 1)

vakhan*gya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 1)

gyanak*szik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 1)

szikla*kert*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 1)

kertépí*tő*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Augusztus 1)

tő*szám*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 1)

számvevő*szék*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 1)

szék*hely*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

helytar*tó*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 2)

tógaz*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

dará*ló*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 2)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

töreke*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

dőzsö*lök *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

lökdöső*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

dödöl*le*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 2)

legen*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

darázsfé*szek *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 2)

szekre*ter*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 2)

terjedel*mes*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 2)

mesterem*ber*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 2)

Ber*ci *


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 3)

cibe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 3)

reveren*da*


----------



## divisi (2021 Augusztus 3)

dako*ta*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 3)

ta*pír*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

pir*kad*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 3)

kadmiumsár*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

gabona*szem*


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 3)

szempil*la*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

laborvizsgá*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

latri*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

nanorészecs*ke *


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 3)

kezelet*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 3)

Len*ke*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 4)

keresztes*pók*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

pókhá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

ló*ca*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

ca*kó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

kó*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

la*tor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

tortasze*let *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

léte*lem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

lemberdzsek*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

ben*ne*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

ne*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

kedve*ző*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

zö*rej*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

rejteka*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

dó*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 4)

zsela*tin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 4)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

csa*ló*


----------



## fanyigoca (2021 Augusztus 5)

lóden*ben*


----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 5)

Ben*ne *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 5)

nevetsé*ges*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

ges*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

ta*bu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 5)

bu*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 5)

szi*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

tokter*mő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 5)

mö*gé*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

gé*pet*


----------



## Geraltikus (2021 Augusztus 6)

petrole*um*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

umbul*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 6)

dago*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 6)

zsakett*ben*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

ben*ne*


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

nefelejt*sed*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

nadva írta:


> nefelejt*sed*


sed*rő *(tájszólás)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

rő*zse*


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

zse*bes *


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

besti*a*


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

a*lom *


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

lomtala*nul*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

nul*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

laman*tin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

galamb*toll*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

tollpár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

Tétszent*kút*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 6)

kútá*gas*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

gasztroenterológi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

alapve*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

tökéle*tes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

Dö*me*


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

mene*kül*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 6)

külho*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 6)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 7)

tin*ta*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 7)

taka*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

róma*i*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 7)

iboly*a*


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

a*lap*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

lapszem*le *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 7)

le*tét*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

tét*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 7)

len*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

ti*tán*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

tánto*rít*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 8)

rit*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

kaland*park*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 8)

park*őr*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

őr*szem*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 8)

szemüve*ges*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

gesztenyepü*ré *


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 8)

rémü*let*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

Let*kés*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 8)

késéle*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

zö*rej*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

rejtek*hely *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

helycse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 8)

remeg*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

Verec*ke*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

kemen*ce*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 8)

cement*por*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

pormacs*ka *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 8)

kami*on*


----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 8)

onkológi*a*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

adásvé*tel*


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 8)

tel*ve*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

venyi*ge *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

geográfi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 8)

a*rany*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 9)

rántot*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 9)

tarokko*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 9)

zóná*zó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 9)

kus*had*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 9)

hadveze*tés*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

tes*tes *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

tespe*dő*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 9)

dő*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

reményfu*tam*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 9)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> reményfu*tam*


tambu*rás*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 9)

rás*pó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 9)

pó*rul*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

rul*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 9)

ka*pu*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 9)

kaka*dú*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 9)

dú*col*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 10)

colla*gen*
kollagén


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

Kinga210 írta:


> pulyka


A ka-pu - után a puly-ka nem jó tagolás!


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

génterápi*a*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 10)

aranytarta*lék *


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 10)

lék*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

reme*gő*


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 10)

gö*bös*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

Bös*ke*


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 10)

kere*kes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

keske*nyít *


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 10)

nyitni*kék*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## glisser- (2021 Augusztus 10)

tö*ves*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

vesztő*hely*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 10)

Helyszine*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 10)

lövészá*rok*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 10)

Rok*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

kato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 11)

napon*ta*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 11)

Tatabá*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 11)

nya*fog*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 11)

fog*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 11)

Ta*bán*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 11)

Bán*ság*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 11)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 11)

Ludovi*ka*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 11)

kavi*ár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 11)

árpádhá*zi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

zivatarfel*hő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 11)

hőségria*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

dó*lé*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 12)

léke*i*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 12)

illet*len*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 12)

len*mag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 12)

magve*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

török*méz*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 12)

Mézéd*es*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

esküsze*gő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

görögszé*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

napo*zó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 12)

zokog*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

nai*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 12)

vagyon*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 13)

őr*szem*


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 13)

Szemfü*les*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 13)

lestyán*nal*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 13)

nyal*ka *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 13)

kato*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 13)

nai*va *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 13)

való*di*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 13)

diótö*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 13)

römipar*ti *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 13)

tipe*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 13)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 13)

csél*csap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 14)

csap*ágy*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 14)

ágyru*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 14)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

anemosz*tát*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 14)

tátralomni*ci*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

cikóri*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 14)

alapfo*kú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

kú*pos*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 14)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 14)

ta*vi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

vi*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

tabel*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

labirin*tus*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

tus*rajz *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

rajz*lap*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

lapszok*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

nya*kas*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

kas*pó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

pó*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

ló*sport*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

sportcsator*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

gaval*lér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 15)

ler*re*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 15)

reményte*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

libapász*tor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

torzsalkod*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 15)

tak*tus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

tus*rajz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

rajztáb*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

labo*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 15)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

tapa*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 16)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

borókapár*lat *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 16)

latri*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

natúrsze*let *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 16)

lét*szám*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 16)

számve*vő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

vörösesbar*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 16)

nagy*vad*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 16)

vaddisz*nó*


----------



## divisi (2021 Augusztus 16)

nótári*us*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

úsz*va *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 16)

vako*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

látha*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 16)

tópar*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 16)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

nyakate*kert *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 16)

kertépí*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

töviskoszo*rú *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 16)

rú*nák*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

nyakken*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

dőzsö*lök*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

lökdöső*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

rekonstrukci*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

óri*ás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

ásvány*tan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

tane*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

rő*zse*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

zse*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 17)

lé*ha*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

hatalomtechni*ka*


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

katona


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

napiparancs*ban*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 17)

ban*tu*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

tuli*pán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 17)

páneurópa*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

igazgatásrendé*szet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

szet*ter*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

természe*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

tipe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

porat*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

kapitalis*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

róma*i*


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

in*g*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> róma*i*


igé*nyel*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

nyelvésze*ti *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

Ti*sza*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

szamaritá*nus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

Nus*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 17)

kaná*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

riport*film*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 17)

filmrendező*nek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

lóg*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 18)

niko*tin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

tin*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

roha*nó*


----------



## Entsi87 (2021 Augusztus 18)

nóta*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

favil*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

ladi*kon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

konduk*tor*


----------



## Entsi87 (2021 Augusztus 18)

tor*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

zsana*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

i*ker*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

ker*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

típushi*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

babo*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

nagyothal*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

lópiku*la*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

lamen*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

tál*ca*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

csalamá*dé *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 18)

dé*mon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

mondaniva*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 18)

lófo*gat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

gat*ter*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

termi*nál *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

nyálcse*re*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

relikvi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

alap*bér*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

bérrendezé*sek *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

sekrestyé*sek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

szekré*nye*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

nyelő*cső*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

csőnad*rág*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

szár*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

csa*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

ta*bu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

buzu*ki*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

kie*mel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

mellé*kes*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

keskenyebb*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

reme*te*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

tekerő*lant *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

lantmű*vész*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

vészhelyzet*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

reveren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

daragalus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

kamaril*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

lakato*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 19)

sok*szög*


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 19)

szögbeve*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 19)

röhögé*sek *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 19)

sekrestyé*sek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 19)

sek*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 19)

más*fél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

félte*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 19)

kemen*ce*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

ceru*za*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 19)

zabigye*rek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

rek*lám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 19)

lámpagyújtoga*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

tófür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 20)

dő*re*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 20)

reme*te*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

teper*tő *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 20)

tőzeg*gel*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

gel*ler*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 20)

Lerta*zin*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

zin*ger*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 20)

gerje*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

döcög*ve*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 20)

vecser*nye*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

nyenye*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

reak*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 20)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

matemati*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 20)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

tor*kos*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

kósto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

redu*kál *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

kálvári*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 20)

ara*szol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 21)

szol*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 21)

gabonatáro*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 21)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 21)

rő*zse*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 21)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

balettisko*la*


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

lazacpü*ré*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

répator*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 22)

taná*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 22)

ripor*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 22)

terve*ző*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 22)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 22)

gőzöl*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

teherau*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 22)

tóvidé*ki*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 22)

kilomé*ter *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 22)

termék*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

reálisko*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 22)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

ha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 22)

társa*ság*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 22)

ria*nás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

náspágol*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 22)

tanu*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 22)

ló*tusz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 22)

tuszkulá*num*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 23)

num*ber*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 23)

rituevu írta:


> num*ber*


 
Berta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 23)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

a*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 23)

lak*hely*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

helybe*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 23)

Lipótme*ző*


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

zö*rög*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

rögzítőgyű*rű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

rü*hes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 23)

hessege*tő*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 23)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 23)

ke*rék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

rék*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 23)

lili*om*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 23)

omni*busz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

buszrende*lés*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 24)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 24)

dödöl*le*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 24)

lebe*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 24)

görénysza*gú*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 24)

gú*la*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 24)

lakó*társ *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 24)

társta*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 24)

lan*dol*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 24)

dolgozatí*rás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 24)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 25)

A "kognitív"-at tudnám csak beírni, de az egy szakszó, ráadásul nem lehet folytatni. 
Vagy esetleg tudsz olyan szót, ami "kog"-gal kezdődik?



Cotta írta:


> zo*kog*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 25)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 25)

na*pi*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 25)

rituevu írta:


> A "kognitív"-at tudnám csak beírni, de az egy szakszó, ráadásul nem lehet folytatni.
> Vagy esetleg tudsz olyan szót, ami "kog"-gal kezdődik?


_Kogníció, kognitivitás _szavakra gondoltam, mint lehetséges folytatás.

pipa


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 25)

pacsir*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 25)

sze*kér*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 25)

kér*ték*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 25)

tektoni*kus*


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 25)

kushad*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 25)

nim*fa*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 25)

fafoj*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 25)

totemál*lat*


----------



## glisser- (2021 Augusztus 26)

lát*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 26)

tambu*ra *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 26)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

diagoná*lis*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 26)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 26)

tőzegkoc*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

ka*pa*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

palo*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

tava*szi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

szi*kár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

kárpó*tol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

tolvaj*nyelv*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

nyelvisko*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

lavi*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

narancs*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

lélekeme*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 26)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 26)

társu*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 27)

látha*tó*


----------



## divisi (2021 Augusztus 27)

tó*ból*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 27)

bol*dog*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 27)

dogmati*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 27)

kus*had*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

had*test*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

testhezál*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 27)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

taposóak*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

tapétaragasz*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

tó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

radarállo*más*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

másálla*pot*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

potmé*ter*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 27)

terpen*tin*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

tinta*folt*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 27)

folttisztí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 27)

tó*rusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 27)

rusz*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 27)

li*get*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

get*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

galambfé*szek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

szekre*ter *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 28)

természe*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 28)

ti*tán*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 28)

táncol*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 28)

navigá*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 28)

tor*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 28)

napi*rend*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 28)

rendmáni*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 28)

Apacu*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 28)

kapavá*gás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

Gás*pár*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 28)

pár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

napon*ta*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 28)

Ta*lár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

lár*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 28)

mahará*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

ni*csak*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 28)

csak*rák*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

rákkel*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 28)

tő*kés*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

késfe*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 28)

nővér*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

kerámi*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

akasztó*fa *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

fafara*gó*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

aludt*tej *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

tejbe*gríz*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

grízgalus*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

kakas*szó*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

szó*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

daga*dó*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

Dó*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

riadó*lánc*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

láncke*rék*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

rék*li*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

liba*sor *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

sor*fal*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

fal*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

kapu*kulcs*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

kulcs*csont *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

csont*váz*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

vázmereví*tő *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

halmozot*tan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

tan*tárgy*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 28)

tárgy*kör *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

kör*tánc*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 29)

táncegyüt*tes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

tizen*hét*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

hétvé*ge*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

Gere*cse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

csepere*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 29)

dő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

reked*ten*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

tenger*kék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

tőke*súly*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

súlyta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

karaván*út*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

útrava*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

lóvas*út*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 29)

útépí*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

tő*kés*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

késéle*ző *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 29)

gő*zöl*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

zöldü*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

lőpá*lya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

jagu*ár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

árcédu*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 30)

la*kat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

kat*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

kaka*du*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

du*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

mazochis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

ta*nya*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

nya*kas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

kas*pó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

pó*lus*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 30)

lus*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

találom*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 30)

név*sor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

sorveze*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 30)

tőzs*de*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 30)

PaSa1957 írta:


> sorveze*tő*


törek*vő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

remete*rák*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 31)

rákol*ló*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 31)

lódít*hat*


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 31)

hatványozot*tan*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 31)

tankerü*let*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

létminimu*mon*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 31)

mondó*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

kaba*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 31)

la*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

tor*ma*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 31)

magas*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

rako*dó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 31)

Dober*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

dózisadago*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

lódara*zsak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

zakla*tás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Augusztus 31)

táska*gép*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

gép*író*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

rovásí*rás *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

ráspoly*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

radi*ál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

álcahá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

lódí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 31)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 31)

víztáro*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

napon*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

ta*kar*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

karó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

ravasz*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

digitá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

tőke*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

halik*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 31)

ta*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

nya*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 31)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

re*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 1)

gelen*csér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

cserbenha*gyó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

gyógyásza*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

tia*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

rava*tal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

talkum*por*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

porszí*vó *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

vonal*jegy*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

jegyeladá*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

lovagi*as*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

aspek*tus*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 1)

tusvo*nal*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

nyal*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

kapus*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

radarállo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

másvala*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

kite*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

vö*dör*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

dörzsöl*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

teen*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

szögbelö*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

vörös*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

vergő*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 2)

dödöl*le*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

Leányfa*lu *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

lubicko*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

útmuta*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

tóker*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

tirá*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

dalos*könyv*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

könyv*moly*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

molylep*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

keze*sek *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 2)

sekrestyé*ben*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

benzinmo*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

Tor*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

da*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 2)

rutin*ból*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

boltoza*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 2)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

szimulá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 3)

tor*zsa*


----------



## piszvas (2021 Szeptember 3)

zsa*bó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 3)

bogárinvázi*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

ó*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

borkereske*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 3)

realis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

találom*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

raga*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

zsa*bó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 3)

talajmen*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 3)

tiszavi*rág*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

rága*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 3)

Cotta írta:


> tiszavi*rág*


rágcsá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

dó*zsa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

ló*den*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

den*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

di*vat*

(kösz. a játékot)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

_(én is köszönöm!)_

vat*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 3)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 4)

bitor*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 4)

lópa*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 4)

takarító*nő*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 4)

nősülé*si*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 4)

sikon*gó*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 4)

gó*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 4)

bé*ka*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 4)

kari*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 4)

Kató*ka *


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 4)

kalá*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 4)

kakofóni*a*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 4)

anakroniz*mus*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 4)

muskát*li*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 4)

liba*comb*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Szeptember 4)

combkö*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 5)

törek*vő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

vőfélybokré*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

tanuságté*tel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

tel*kes*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

keskeny*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

regényí*ró*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 5)

róma*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

ido*már*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

márkaszer*viz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

vízelveze*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

tőzeg*láp*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

láp*föld*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

földmé*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 5)

láng*őr*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

őrsze*met*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 5)

met*ró*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 5)

ró*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 5)

napiparancs-*csal*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 5)

Csalló*köz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

köz*pont*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 5)

pontrend*szer*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

szer*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 5)

társada*lom*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

lom*bok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 6)

bokré*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

tapasztala*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

tilin*kó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

kódor*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

borbí*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

rózsadom*bi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

bizonyí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

totemosz*lop*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

lopkod*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

javí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

tógavise*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

lő*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

társula*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

taka*ró*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

rózsa*fa*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

fada*rab*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

rabru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

haho*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

talajtor*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

napo*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 6)

társasjáték*kal*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

kalku*lus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

lus*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 6)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 6)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

dina*mó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 6)

motol*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

lakat*szem*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 6)

szemfényvesz*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 6)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 7)

kereske*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

dö*fi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 7)

fiata*lít*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

lit*ván *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

vándor*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

lobo*gó*


----------



## Kasztana (2021 Szeptember 7)

gólya*láb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 7)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

lili*om*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 7)

omnibu*szon*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

szon*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 7)

da*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 7)

toronyma*gas*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 7)

Gás*pár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

pár*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 7)

lókö*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

tő*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

keser*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 7)

csél*csap*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 8)

csap*szeg*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 8)

Szegvá*ri*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

rigóé*nek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

nek*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

tárgyaló*szék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

szék*ház*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

házava*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 8)

totá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

listaveze*tő *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 8)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

táska*fül*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

fül*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

keletné*met*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

metri*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

kaméle*on*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

ondolál*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

javítómű*hely*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

helyzetjelen*tés*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

tes*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

tál*ca*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

ca*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

kó*fic*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

fickándo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

liliomtip*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

ró*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

ka*kas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

kas*pó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

pó*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

pa*pír*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 8)

pírka*dat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 9)

dátumbélyeg*ző */tisztában vagyok vele, hogy dat-tal kellett volna kezdeni, csak hogy ilyen szót nem találtam, amit így lehetett volna elválasztani


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 9)

aniko45 írta:


> pírka*dat*


Dat*sun


*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 9)

sunnyo*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

gó*lem *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 9)

lember*dzsek *(bocsánatot kérek!)


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 9)

lemberdzse*ki*

ki*csi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 9)

csipo*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 9)

gólyame*se*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 9)

sehonna*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 9)

ido*már*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

márványkalá*csok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 9)

csókfül*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 9)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 9)

párválasz*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

kavi*ár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 10)

árvaszé*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

kiberneti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 10)

kata*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

ton*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 10)

na*pok*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 10)

pokrócá*val*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 10)

vallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

másfor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 10)

ma*dár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

dár*da*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 10)

dalár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

da*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

micso*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

da*ru*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

rubeo*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 10)

lapí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

tópar*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

tirá*da*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 10)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

mara*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

dide*reg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

regge*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

liba*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 10)

sorszámne*vek*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 10)

vek*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

niko*tin*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 11)

tincse*it*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 11)

ithaka*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

igekö*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 11)

tö*köl *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

kölcsöna*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 11)

do*dó *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 11)

dorombol*tak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 11)

bepa789 írta:


> dorombol*tak*


takti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 11)

kariz*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

masi*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

tő*szám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

számve*vő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 11)

vőlegény*hez*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 13)

PaSa1957 írta:


> számve*vő*


vőlegé*nye*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 13)

nyeregká*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

pa*pír*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 13)

pirka*dat*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 13)

rituevu írta:


> pa*pír*


pír*ba* (szerelmes _pírba_ borult)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

babo*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

Nagasza*ki *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

Kio*tó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 13)

tóal*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

másne*mű*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 13)

műkö*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

reakci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

okari*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 13)

ólomü*veg*

nadály*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

vegzá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

lófa*rok *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

ka*pu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

pu*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

szi*var*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

var*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

gavallé*rok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

rokkantnyug*díj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

díjugra*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

óko*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

ri*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

alamu*szi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 13)

szigo*rú*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 13)

rú*tul*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 14)

túl*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 14)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 14)

kusha*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 14)

do*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

bó*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

léhű*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 14)

törek*vés*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 14)

vésztarta*lék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

lek*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

tor*kos*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 14)

kós*tol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

tolvajban*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

da*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

tál*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

Toszká*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 14)

nagyobbacs*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 14)

kakukkfió*ka *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 14)

dózi*sa*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2021 Szeptember 14)

sava*zó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 14)

zónakö*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

ziva*tar*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 14)

tarho*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 14)

nya*kék*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

aniko45 írta:


> nya*kék*


nyak-ék


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

ék*szíj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

szíjgyár*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 15)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

ásvány*víz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

vízzá*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 15)

katama*rán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

rántot*ta*


----------



## szindri (2021 Szeptember 15)

talics*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

kaná*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 15)

ripor*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

természe*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

Lölő


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

lő*lap*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

lapradiá*tor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

torpe*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

dolo*mit *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

Mit*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

radar*kép*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

képalko*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 15)

Toki*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 15)

óriá*si*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 15)

sikerpropagan*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 16)

daka*ri*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 16)

rio*gat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

gat*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 16)

territóri*um*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 16)

umbul*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

dako*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 16)

Tavaszme*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 16)

zö*rög*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 16)

rögtönöz*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 16)

teper*tő*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

tőkegom*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 16)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

kombináció*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 16)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 16)

gu*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 16)

ru*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 16)

gorom*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

ba*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 16)

kaba*ré*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 16)

tőzsé*rek*


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 16)

rekke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 17)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 17)

lompo*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

san*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 17)

dadu*sa *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

salá*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 17)

takarí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

Tóal*más*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 17)

másfaj*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 17)

tapétá*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

lóg*tam*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 17)

tambu*ra *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 17)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

dózi*sa*


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 17)

Mellesleg


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dózi*sa*


savanyít*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

vala*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

kilá*bal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

balla*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

rabru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

hata*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

óceánjá*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

lyukfú*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

ró*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

na*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

postako*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

csicseribor*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

kasza*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

kalapá*csa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

csa*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 17)

tár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

Torghel*le* (Sándor)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

lebilincse*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 18)

lőré*sen*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

sen*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

kia*bál*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 18)

bálványimá*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 18)

dó*zse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

zse*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

ton*hal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

hallókészülé*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

kedélybe*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

teg*nap*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

nap*szak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

szakem*ber*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

ber*reg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

regge*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

liba*máj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

kalandtú*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

kala*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

postalá*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

dado*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

góli*át*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

átmen*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

tőkeinjekci*ó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 18)

óváro*si*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

si*kál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 18)

tapasztalat*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

langalé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 18)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

tó*ra*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 18)

ragyogó*an*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

andalog*va*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

validá*lás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

tokter*més*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

mészége*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

tökéletes*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

repü*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

lö*kés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

késkészle*tek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

tek*nő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 18)

nővérszál*lás*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 18)

las*san*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

san*da*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 19)

dako*ta*


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 19)

taka*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

róka*bőr*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 19)

bőrgyógyá*szat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 19)

rit*mus*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

muslin*ca*


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 19)

caf*at*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 19)

rituevu írta:


> muslin*ca*



ca*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

Egyébként az utolsó jó bejegyzés a _*#47,705*_ volt.

kóris*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 19)

tarokkoz*nak*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

NAK*lap*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 19)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

rú*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

na*szád*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

szád*fal*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 19)

falkavezé*rek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

rekla*mál*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 19)

Máltá*ra*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Szeptember 19)

rablórö*mi *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 20)

miat*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 20)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

rózsapapri*ka*


----------



## hege2017 (2021 Szeptember 20)

karak*ter*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 20)

terminá*lok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

lok*ni*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 20)

ni*csak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

csakha*mar*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 20)

mar*tad*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

Taddeus*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 20)

ravasz*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

dialekti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 20)

karótnyel*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 20)

tek*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 20)

nő*vér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 20)

vérnyo*más*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 20)

más*lás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 20)

lássa*tok*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 20)

toklász*nak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> lássa*tok*



tok*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 20)

hal*maz*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 21)

mázlis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

találom*ra*


----------



## szindri (2021 Szeptember 21)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 21)

gólya*hír*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

híra*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 21)

dobá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 21)

loká*tor*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 21)

tor*kos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 21)

Borbá*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

la*za*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 21)

za*var*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 21)

vargabe*tű*


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 21)

tűnő*dés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

despo*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 22)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 22)

rókako*ma *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 22)

Mazso*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

lapí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 22)

tó*ga*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 22)

garat*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 22)

babo*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

tőkekivi*tel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

tel*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 22)

vezér*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 22)

mű*szer*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

szervezet*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 22)

beolt*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

vacso*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

racionalis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

kabalaba*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 22)

barát*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 22)

nő*vér*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 22)

vér*bő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 22)

bőségsza*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

ru*ha*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 23)

hamiská*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

san*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 23)

da*rab*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

rabi*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 23)

lado*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

gabo*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 23)

napi*jegy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

jegyüzér*re*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 23)

reagál*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

tak*tus*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 23)

tus*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

kókuszdi*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 23)

Óbu*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

dalár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

daraká*sa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

salá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 23)

tabulatú*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

rafi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

akadályfu*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

galago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

nya*nya  *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

nyak*lánc*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

PaSa1957 írta:


> nya*nya *



nyaló*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 23)

ka*lász*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

Lász*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 23)

lóga*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

tás*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 23)

ka*rám*


----------



## 1109 (2021 Szeptember 23)

*rám*ás


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 24)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 24)

aniko45 írta:


> ka*rám*


rám*pa

rá-más nem jó.*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

pacifis*ta*


----------



## szindri (2021 Szeptember 24)

találé*kony*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 24)

konyhatün*dér*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

dércsíp*te*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 24)

tekerő*lant*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

lantpenge*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

tőti*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

ke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

fedőmat*rac*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

rac*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

kato*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

tata*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

mimó*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

zava*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

kol*hoz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

hozzá*ad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

addiktológi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

adósze*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 24)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 24)

reményked*ve*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 24)

vese*tál*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 24)

tálcá*nyi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 24)

nyiha*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

hadiha*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 24)

józa*nul*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 24)

nul*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 25)

lakásaj*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 25)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 25)

ás*tak *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

tak*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 25)

Éva néni52 írta:


> tak*sa*


sarokcsiszo*ló

sap-ka nem jó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 25)

lóe*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 25)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

dőzsöl*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 25)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

tanúvallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 25)

másfé*le*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 25)

letargi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 25)

adófize*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 25)

tőke*hal*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 25)

halvacso*ra*


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 25)

ra*gu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 25)

guru*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

ló*tusz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 25)

tusz*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

kollégi*um*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 25)

umbul*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

dako*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 25)

taná*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 25)

ri*deg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 26)

degradá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 26)

lócit*rom*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 26)

rom*busz*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 26)

busztopológi*a*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 26)

avanzsál*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 26)

Nigéri*a*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 26)

aláva*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 26)

lóka*pa*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 26)

paradi*ó*


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 26)

óburgo*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 26)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 26)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 26)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Szeptember 26)

titokzok*ni *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 27)

nicosia*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 27)

igazmon*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

dózi*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 27)

samottoz*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 27)

vagyon*tárgy*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 27)

tárgyisme*ret*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

rettenthetet*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 27)

szon*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

da*gi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

tari*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

fara*kás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

Kás*ler*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 27)

Lervi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 27)

apokalipszis*sé *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 28)

sérülé*se*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 28)

sebesült*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 28)

reme*gő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 28)

gödöllő*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 28)

Ipa*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 28)

faragat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

lan*kás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 28)

Kásler*nek*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

nek*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 28)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

lósze*kér*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 28)

kér*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

dő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 28)

reme*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

te*vék*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 29)

vek*ni*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 29)

Nini*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

vecser*nye*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 29)

nyerészked*nek*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 29)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 29)

lóg*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

tál*ca*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 29)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 29)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 29)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

szekrény*be*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

behaj*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

tó*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

mihasz*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

na*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

paku*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 29)

riada*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 29)

hatal*mas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

maska*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 29)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

katlan*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 29)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> lan*ka*


kato*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

na*hát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 29)

hátrányo*san*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

sanzonéne*kes*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 29)

keskeny*re*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 30)

redőnyhú*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 30)

zó*na*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 30)

nadály*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 30)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 30)

TEK*be*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 30)

befor*dul*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

bepa789 írta:


> befor*dul*



dul*ló *(Erdélyben szolgabírói hatáskörrel felruházott tisztviselő)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

szárnya*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 30)

lovagi*as*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 30)

asperge*res*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

restanci*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

aka*rat*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Szeptember 30)

rat*tan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

tantár*gyak*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

gyak*ran*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

rande*vú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

Vu*han*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

han*tol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

vaj*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

kari*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

kabó*ca*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

Cana*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

da*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

ru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

ta*pad*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

pad*társ*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

társbér*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

lő*tér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

térfo*gat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

gat*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

termé*szet*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

szet*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

tek*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

nő*vér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

vércu*kor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

korszakalko*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

ti*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

Tiha*mér*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

mér*leg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

legja*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

vasa*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

lópiku*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 30)

la*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 1)

katta*nó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

nóta*fa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 1)

faluros*sza*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

szabadi*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

Dömö*tör *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

törde*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 1)

lőál*lás*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 1)

lássá*tok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

tok*hal*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

hallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

másfe*lé*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

lézen*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 1)

gőzöl*get*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 1)

get*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 1)

Tó*dor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

Dor*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 1)

kapuzá*rás*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 2)

Rás*ból*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 2)

boldogí*tó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 2)

tó*dít*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

Dit*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

takarí*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 2)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

Simontor*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

nyavalygá*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

salaktég*la*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

lakoni*kus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

Kustán*szeg*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

szegről-vég*ről*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 2)

rollerez*ve*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

ve*gán*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 2)

gáncsosko*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

dolo*gi *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 2)

giger*li*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

liba*toll *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

toll*szár*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

szárnya*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

lan*dol*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

dolmán*nyal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

nyal*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

kazama*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

ta*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

nyakate*kert*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

kertépí*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

törek*szik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

Szik*szó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

szókimon*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

röhög*tek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

tek*nős*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

nős*tény*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

ténya*dat*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 2)

Datsun*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 3)

ban*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

dagonyá*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 3)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 3)

regényí*ró*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 3)

ro*vás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

vásvá*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 3)

ritu*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 3)

sokré*tű*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 3)

tűbefű*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 3)

zö*rög*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

rögzí*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 3)

tő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 3)

kegyet*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

lendí*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

töret*len*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

lendí*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

tőkee*rős*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 3)

röstelked*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 3)

veszeked*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 3)

Tek*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

laka*tol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 3)

tolda*lék*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

lékfú*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 3)

róma*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

ideg*szál*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 3)

szál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 4)

kara*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

terí*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 4)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

tek*nő*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 4)

nővirá*gú*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

gú*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 4)

lakóko*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

csigafú*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

bari*ton*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 4)

tonka*bab*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 4)

babkó*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

rózsabo*kor *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

kor*társ*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 4)

társbér*let*


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 4)

let*tem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

Tem*ze*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

zeneiroda*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

táskajaví*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

táskatar*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

totemosz*lop*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

lopkod*ja*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

java*it*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

it*tál*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

tálto*sok*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

nüansz*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

nyit*va*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

valu*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

tan*tusz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

túszdrá*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

nívó*díj*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

díjfize*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 4)

tőszom*széd*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 5)

szedres*kert*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

kertmo*zi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 5)

ziman*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

kadar*ka*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 5)

aniko45 írta:


> nyit*va*


"nyi" kell
nyikor*gó*
De már jól elnézted és elhaladt


Éva néni52 írta:


> kadar*ka*


kapuc*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kadar*ka*



kapuc*ni*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 5)

ninive*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

igazga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

tónu*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

Sanyi*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

ka*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

lapkihor*dó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 5)

dózi*sú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

súrolóke*fe*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

felező*pont*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

pontszá*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

ma*ci*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

ciánká*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

Dé*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

va*don*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

don*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

talajmun*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

kaba*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

labo*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

dadog*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

vala*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

kicso*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 5)

dagonyá*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

lóte*tű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

na*hát*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

hát*só*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

sóder*ágy*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

ágybe*tét*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

tét*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

len*cse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

cseme*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

teke*reg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

regge*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 5)

li*la*
(kösz. a játékot!Jó éjt)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

lakat*szem*

_(köszönöm én is, jó pihenést!)  _


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 6)

szempil*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 6)

latifundi*um*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

umbul*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 6)

daga*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

dó*zse*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 6)

zse*lé*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 6)

lényegé*ben *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

ben*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 6)

dő*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 6)

re*meg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

megalá*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 6)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 6)

lopásgát*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 6)

ló*tusz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 6)

tuszkol*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 6)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 7)

lan*ka*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 7)

ka*pus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

puskapo*ros*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 7)

roska*tag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

tagál*lam*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 7)

lampi*on*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

onkológi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 7)

ado*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

ma*kacs*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 7)

kacskarin*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 7)

hírolva*só*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

só*haj*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

hajci*hő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

hőmé*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

dőlés*szög*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

szögletzász*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

lóver*seny*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

seny*ved*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

ved*lik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

likvidi*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 8)

tás*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 8)

kalandpar*kot*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

kot*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 8)

tapintato*san*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

san*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

dago*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

nyakate*kert *


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

kertvá*ros*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

rosto*kol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

génmódosí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

gabo*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

tőke*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

halik*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

tipe*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

gő*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

tenyészbi*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 8)

kariz*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

nyivá*kol*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

Kol*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

Toron*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

Ti*bi*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

bibir*csók*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

csókjele*net*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

net*tó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

tó*rusz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

kus*had*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

hadvise*lés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

les*ben*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

bensősé*ges*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

geszte*nye*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

neveze*tes *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

tes*tes*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

tesséke*li *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

lipica*i*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

idétlenke*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

diktá*tor*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

tortafor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

kavaró*gép*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

gépko*csi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 8)

csi*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

galago*nya*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 9)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

kaba*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

irodal*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

miat*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

talál*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 9)

kamatos*tól *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 9)

tolda*lék*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 9)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 9)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

ri*an *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 9)

angya*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 9)

lili*om*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

omladé*kos*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 9)

kostö*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

rő*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 10)

zseníli*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

avoká*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 10)

dózero*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

lódí*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 10)

tódí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

tobo*roz *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 10)

rozma*ring*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 10)

ringlispílez*ne*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

neogóti*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

kami*on*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

ontológi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 10)

ado*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 10)

marok*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 11)

nyilado*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 11)

zónapörköl*tet*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 11)

tet*kó *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 11)

kócsag*toll*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

tolltar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 11)

tó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 11)

ragyo*gás*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 11)

rituevu írta:


> tó*ra*


rako*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

ka*por*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

por*zsák*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

zsákru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

ta*kar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

karhata*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

lom*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

postames*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

terrári*um*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

umbul*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 11)

battuta írta:


> rako*dó*


Csak mondom... ra-gyo-gás jó válasz és Gás-pár-ral folytatható.


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 11)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> umbul*da*


dago*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 11)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 12)

kaval*kád*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 12)

bepa789 írta:


> Csak mondom... ra-gyo-gás jó válasz és Gás-pár-ral folytatható.


Hoppá, bocs tőled


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 12)

rituevu írta:


> kaval*kád*


kádfür*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 12)

reményte*len*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

len*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 12)

geren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 12)

dalár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 12)

tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 12)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

riportmű*sor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

sorkato*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

bele*ír*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

ír*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

tál*ca*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

cafat*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

kamás*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 12)

pecsétvi*asz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

asztal*fő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

fő*ző*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 13)

zömí*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

tő*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

ker*ge*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 13)

ge*basz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

basz*kok*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 13)

koktélru*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

haho*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 13)

tavaszvá*rás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

ráspoly*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 13)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 13)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> ragadvány*név*


név*szó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

szó*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 13)

tár*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

helyte*len*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

lendí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

tő*kés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

késdobá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 13)

szár*nyal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

nyal*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 13)

ka*mat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

matró*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

nai*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 13)

való*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

di*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 13)

a*lap*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 13)

lapszé*len*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

len*cse*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 14)

csepere*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

dő*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 14)

lőré*sek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

sekres*tye*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

te*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

Verő*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

a*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

pati*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

kaná*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 14)

rival*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

da*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 14)

rugal*mas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

maska*ra*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 14)

ragadozó*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

iroda*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

hamaro*san*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 14)

santung*gal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

gal*ván*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 14)

vándor*lás*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 14)

lássa*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 15)

lakta*tó*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 15)

topog*hat*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 15)

hatvány*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 15)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 15)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 15)

tata*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 15)

micso*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 15)

dalár*da*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 15)

dagad*nak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 15)

nak*rit (*_víztartalmu aluminiumszilikát, a porcellánfölddel hasonló összetételű)_


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 16)

rit*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 16)

kaka*du*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

du*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 16)

ma*gyar*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 16)

gyar*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 16)

ló*den*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 17)

Denge*leg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 17)

leghát*só*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 17)

só*dar*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

darwi*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 17)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

ta*hó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 17)

hónap*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 17)

szám*kör*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

körzőkész*let*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 17)

let*tem*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

Tem*ze*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 17)

zene*de*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 18)

degesz*re*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 18)

re*szel *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 18)

szelvén*nyel*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 18)

nyelveze*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 18)

teátrá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 18)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 18)

tő*kés*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 18)

késleke*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 18)

dő*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 18)

lőporfüs*tös*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 18)

tős*erdő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 19)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 19)

reményfu*tam*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 19)

tambu*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 19)

ragado*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 19)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 19)

napi*rend*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 19)

rendbe*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 19)

libe*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 19)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 19)

lőál*lás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 19)

lás*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 20)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 20)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

tapa*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 20)

dolo*mit*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

mitsubis*hi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 20)

hié*na*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 20)

napi*rend*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 21)

rend*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

szám*zár*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 21)

zár*tam*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 21)

tambu*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

rafi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

au*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

lavi*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 21)

nagyobbacs*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

ka*var*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

var*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

Garad*na *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 21)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 21)

csapóaj*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

to*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

kamás*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 21)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 22)

ka*bát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

bát*rak*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

raktáro*zó*


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2021 Október 22)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

navigá*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 22)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 22)

szár*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

malá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 22)

tapé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 22)

tapétaragasz*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 22)

gabo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

pos*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

takarító*gép*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

gépko*csi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

csi*ka*r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

kardi*gán*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 22)

gáncsosko*dik*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 22)

diktá*tor*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 23)

tor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 23)

taka*ró*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

rózsaszín*ben*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

Bende*gúz*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

Guz*mán*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

mángor*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

Lópi*ci* Gáspár


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

cico*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

majompará*dé*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

dé*lig*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

ligni*tet*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

tette*ti *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 23)

ti*por*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 23)

porfo*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

gorom*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 23)

batá*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 23)

talaj*ban*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 24)

ban*nol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

nyolca*sok*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

nünü*ke *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

battuta írta:


> Mivel a bannol közel sem magyar szó
> újat írok
> Bandita bankett, bandukol stb
> de a folytatás:
> sokszí*nű*


..de mivel a fórumvezető következett, és válaszolt rá, nem bírálhatod felül - mint ahogy a többiekét sem.


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

keringe*tő*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 24)

TŐSZÁM | A magyar nyelv szótára – Czuczor–Fogarasi | Kézikönyvtár







www.arcanum.com




tő*szám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 24)

számelméle*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

fate*lep*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 24)

lep*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

ken*der*


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 24)

der*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 24)

bizonyta*lan*


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 24)

landol*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 24)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

tó*rusz*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

Rusz*lán*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 24)

láncol*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

kazu*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

ártatla*nul*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

nul*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

labo*da*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

dadais*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Október 24)

zsalugá*ter *


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

termés*kő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 25)

kőszik*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

la*kat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

katrin*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

cá*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 25)

papagájvi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

rághatat*lan*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 25)

langyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

san*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

da*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

ra*gu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

gu*mi*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 25)

mizéri*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 25)

a*tom*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 25)

tom*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

por*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

navarra*i*


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 26)

iramme*nő*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 26)

nővirá*gú*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

gúnár


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

narratí*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 26)

vari*ál*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

áldozathibázta*tás*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 26)

tas*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

Lipótme*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

gőte*hal*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 26)

halvá*nyul*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

nyúlfé*lék*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 26)

lek*tűr *


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

tűrhe*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 26)

tömege*sen*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 26)

sen*ki*


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 26)

kimo*nó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 26)

nógat*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 26)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

latri*na*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 27)

lékhorgásza*ton*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

ton*hal*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 27)

halvá*nyul*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

nyúlci*pő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 27)

pő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

repü*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 27)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

térelválasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

Galán*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

Tamá*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 27)

sise*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 28)

reveren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 28)

dago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 28)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 28)

kamaril*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 28)

lapu*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 28)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 28)

rő*zse*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 28)

zse*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 29)

lé*zer*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 29)

zer*ge*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 29)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 29)

Cecíli*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 29)

a*lap*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 29)

lap*top*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 29)

toprongyo*san*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 30)

san*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 30)

dagonyá*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 30)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 30)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 30)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

szisze*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 31)

gőgö*sek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

sekres*tye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

Tyeresko*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

vakáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

ó*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

hatal*mas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

maska*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

ribisz*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 31)

kereske*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 Október 31)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

lődö*rög*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

rögesz*me*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 1)

me*rész*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 1)

részrehaj*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

lóe*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 1)

rőzse*láng*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

lángszó*ró*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 1)

róka*mál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

mál*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 1)

ha*vas*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 1)

vaskalapo*sok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

sokolda*lú*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 1)

lú*zer*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

zer*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 2)

gemen*ci*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

cite*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 2)

ra*don*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 2)

don*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

gó*ré*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

régen*te*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

te*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 2)

kemen*ce*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

cemen*de*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 2)

detek*tív*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 3)

aniko45 írta:


> detek*tív*


tív - szótaggal kezdődő magyar szót nem találtam.
Talán folytassuk ezzel:

deá*ki*


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Kilimandzsá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 3)

battuta írta:


> ród*li*


Nem jó, mert "ró"-szótaggal kell kezdeni


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 3)

ró*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 3)

narancsli*kőr*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 3)

rituevu írta:


> Nem jó, mert "ró"-szótaggal kell kezdeni


miért nem vettem észre azt a balesetet?


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 3)

körze*ti*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 3)

tivor*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 3)

nyava*lya (ja)*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 3)

japáncseresz*nye*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 4)

nyenye*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 4)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 4)

ragyaver*ten *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 4)

tenge*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 4)

ripor*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 4)

terjesz*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 4)

tőkepia*ci*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

ci*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 4)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

kata*lán*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

lán*gos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

gos*pel*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

Pel*ler*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

lermonto*vi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

Éva néni52 írta:


> lermonto*vi*


vigyo*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

Ri*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

gabo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

ta*laj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 4)

Laj*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 4)

talajtor*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 5)

Napóle*on*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 5)

ontot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 5)

ta*tu*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 5)

tubu*sos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 5)

sós*ka*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 5)

kazáncse*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 5)

reme*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 5)

teremburá*ja* (!)


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 5)

javít*va*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 6)

vala*ki*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 6)

kito*lás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

las*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 6)

ka*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 6)

dobálóz*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

takti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 6)

kamaszko*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 6)

riasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 6)

gabonafé*le*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 6)

legye*ket*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

kettőshang*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 6)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 6)

tár*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 7)

látha*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 7)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 7)

csapo*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 7)

dár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 7)

dadais*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 7)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 8)

látsze*rész*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 8)

részvénytő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 8)

keve*rő*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 8)

rő*zse*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 8)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 8)

babo*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 8)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 8)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 8)

csalogány*dal*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 8)

déli*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 8)

dödö*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 8)

lete*per*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 8)

perga*men*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 8)

mendemon*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 8)

darukeze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 9)

lődör*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 9)

gőgicsél*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

vehemenci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

a*lak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

lakha*tó*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 9)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

ásvá*nyi*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 9)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

gólyame*se*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 9)

sehon*nai*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

ikeba*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

na*pi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 9)

Piros*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

kara*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 10)

te*lek*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 10)

lek*vár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

Vár*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 10)

navigá*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

tor*ma*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

mahol*nap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

napkele*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

tila*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

lom*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

haraki*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

ribilli*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

oko*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

zóná*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 10)

Zoé*hoz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

hozzá*ad*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

adha*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

Tóal*más*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 10)

más*lás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

lassí*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 10)

tópar*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 10)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 11)

dár*da*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 11)

da*mil*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 11)

milli*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

ó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

ra*gu*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 11)

Gunarasfür*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 11)

döcö*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

gő*gös*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

Gős*fa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 11)

fara*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

góti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

ka*pu*


----------



## Marsi67 (2021 November 11)

Puha


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

ha*mu*


----------



## Marsi67 (2021 November 11)

Mulat


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## Marsi67 (2021 November 11)

Tóga


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

gabo*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

napo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

lili*om*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

omlado*zó*


----------



## Marsi67 (2021 November 11)

Zóna


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

aniko45 írta:


> Zó*ja*


janu*ár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

ár*nyék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

Nyékládhá*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

za*var*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

Var*só*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

sótar*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

Tóal*más*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

más*hol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

hol*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

Mi*nek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

nek*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

társa*ság*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

Ság*vár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 11)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 12)

takarófóli*a*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 12)

adakoz*nak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

nak*fa *(Eritrea hivatalos fizetőeszköze)


----------



## szindri (2021 November 12)

falá*bú*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

bú*tor*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 12)

tornáco*sat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 12)

satra*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

fae*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 12)

kemen*ce*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 12)

cemen*de*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

Derecs*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 12)

ke*szeg*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 12)

szeglet*kő*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 13)

kőzúza*lék*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 13)

lékhá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 13)

lótol*vaj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 13)

vajsár*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 13)

gatyamadzag*gal *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 13)

galvanizáci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 13)

ótestamen*tum*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 14)

PaSa1957 írta:


> galvanizáci*ó*


ótestamentum*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

ban*kár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 14)

kárenyhí*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 14)

töpörtyű*vel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 14)

velteli*ni * (pl. zöld, piros)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 14)

rabichá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 15)

lópa*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

tata*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 15)

micso*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

dago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 15)

nya*láb*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 15)

lábfür*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

dő*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 15)

lőté*ren*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 15)

renge*teg*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

tegnap*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 16)

raká*son*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

son*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 16)

lóden*ből*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

böllenke*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 16)

lótü*csök*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

csökke*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 16)

nőszi*rom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

romlan*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 16)

gorgó*kat*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 17)

katto*gó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 17)

gólyakali*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 17)

fabu*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 17)

lavór*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 17)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 17)

kommendál*tak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 17)

takti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 17)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 17)

dóze*rol*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 17)

rollere*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 17)

zö*rej*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 17)

rejtet*te*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 17)

teherda*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 17)

rulettez*nek*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 17)

nekrológ*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 17)

javít*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 18)

való*di*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 18)

divato*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

zónai*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 18)

dő*rén*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 18)

rénszar*vas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

vasaj*tó*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 18)

tódítása*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

igazga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

tó*rusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

rusz*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

lipica*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 18)

igazi*ak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

akkurá*tus*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 18)

tuskógom*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 18)

ba*rát*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 19)

Rátka*i* (Lea)


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 19)

i*dol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 19)

dolmá*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 19)

lábrava*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

lófo*gat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 19)

gat*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

termé*szet*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 19)

szet*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

terme*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 20)

lőál*lás*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 20)

lássá*tok* feleim szümtükvel...


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 20)

tok*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 20)

hal*maz*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 20)

Maz*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 20)

da*rab*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 21)

rabau*tó*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 21)

tóvöl*gyi*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 21)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

Messi*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 21)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 21)

zse*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

léhű*tő*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 21)

tőke*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 21)

halpogá*csa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

csaba*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 21)

imádko*zás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

Zasta*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 21)

vagyon*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 22)

őr*szem*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 22)

szempon*tok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

tok*lyó* (*jó*)


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 22)

jószágigazga*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

tó*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 22)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 22)

ásha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 22)

tósze*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 22)

gi*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

dacá*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 22)

rakod*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 22)

nagyít*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 22)

vala*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

kirako*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 22)

dózero*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 22)

ló*den*


----------



## huncili (2021 November 23)

dentálhigiéni*kus*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 23)

Kusturi*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 23)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 23)

aka*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

dobostor*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 23)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 23)

taku*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

bepa789 írta:


> tapasztalatcse*re*


remeg*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 23)

vete*rán*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 23)

rántot*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 23)

tara*jos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

jós*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 23)

dalo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

lókö*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 23)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

restanci*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 23)

adako*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 23)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 23)

tár*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 23)

nivellál*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 23)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 24)

találko*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

Zo*é*


----------



## battuta (2021 November 24)

Éviké*vel*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

velteli*ni*


----------



## Kata1002 (2021 November 24)

nini*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 24)

vede*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 24)

lőszerko*csi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

csino*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

sandít*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

vasárnapo*kon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

kon*di*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

dió*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

da*rab*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

rabló*hús*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

hús*vét*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 24)

vétkez*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

tek*nő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 24)

nő*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 25)

cibá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 25)

lókö*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 25)

tőtávol*ság*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 25)

Ság*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 25)

váral*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 25)

javasasszony*tól*


----------



## szindri (2021 November 25)

tol*vaj*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 25)

vajkré*mes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 25)

meste*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 25)

rituá*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 25)

léhű*tő*


----------



## huncili (2021 November 26)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 26)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 26)

marko*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 26)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 26)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 26)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 26)

zsela*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 27)

tin*ta*


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 27)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 27)

lumbá*gó*


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 27)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## csagoda (2021 November 27)

szek*rény*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 27)

rentábi*lis*
reny*he*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 27)

heté*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

ra*vasz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

vaszkuli*tisz*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

tiszte*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

Let*kés*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

késleke*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

dő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

re*mél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

méltányta*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

lan*kad*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 27)

kadmi*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

umbul*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 28)

dako*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 28)

tapasztalatcse*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 28)

reme*kel*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 28)

keltető*gép*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 28)

gép*sor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 28)

sorkato*na*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 29)

na*pos*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 29)

posvány*ban*


----------



## oolong (2021 November 29)

bandagaz*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 29)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 29)

dobo*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 29)

gó*bé*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 29)

béresgaz*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 29)

dago*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 29)

nyava*lyog (jog)*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 29)

jogta*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 29)

lan*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 29)

kari*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 29)

kaba*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 29)

lavi*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 29)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 30)

piló*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 30)

talá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 30)

lóe*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 30)

röfö*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 30)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 30)

lő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 30)

re*ped*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 November 30)

Ped*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

ró*zsa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 1)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 1)

Ter*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

kazama*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 1)

takarga*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 1)

tónu*sok*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

ló*vé*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

vé*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

generá*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

mamali*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

Gaga*rin*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

ringa*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

tó*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

ban*kár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

kárto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

szár*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

ka*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

garabonci*ás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 2)

zsa*lu*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 2)

lubickol*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 2)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 2)

ta*vi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 2)

via*dal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 2)

dal*mű*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 2)

műdalénekes*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 2)

nővér*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 2)

keringetőszivat*tyú*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 3)

tyúkok*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 3)

ragasztósza*lag*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 3)

lag*zi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 3)

zigó*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 3)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 3)

rék*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 3)

li*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 3)

batyubál*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 3)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 3)

Kom*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 4)

lópa*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 4)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 4)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

napon*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 4)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 4)

galago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

nyaran*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 4)

tavasze*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 4)

lökö*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 4)

ne*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 5)

kedve*ző*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 5)

zö*rej*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 5)

rejtekaj*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 5)

tódul*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 5)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 5)

tő*kés*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 5)

kés*tél*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 5)

tél*hez*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 5)

hezbol*lah*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 6)

Lah*ti*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 6)

ti*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 6)

tántor*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 6)

gólyame*se*


----------



## csagoda (2021 December 6)

sebe*sült*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 6)

PaSa1957 írta:


> gólyame*se*


_A sebe*sült* szóval nem tudtam folytatni._

semer*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 6)

reme*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 6)

tetoválá*sok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 6)

sokolda*lú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 6)

lúgosí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

tó*ga*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

garáz*da*


----------



## Bordean Noemi (2021 December 7)

Darab


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

rab*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 7)

lo*pós*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

postafordul*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

szószó*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 7)

lópiku*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

la*za*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

Zarago*za*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

zabo*la*


----------



## Halmavánszki Szilvia (2021 December 7)

labor


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 7)

Halmavánszki Szilvia írta:


> labor


borzal*mas*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

maska*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

mi*kor*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

kor*hű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

hűbér*úr*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 8)

úrvacso*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 8)

ria*nó *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

nóta*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 8)

fate*lep*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 8)

lepkehá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 8)

rőzsekö*teg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

tegna*pi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 8)

picu*la*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 9)

lapozga*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 9)

tobor*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 9)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 9)

tár*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 9)

vagyo*nos*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 10)

bepa789 írta:


> vagyo*nos*



Nos*pa*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 10)

pacientú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 10)

rahed*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 10)

li*heg*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 10)

heglágyí*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 10)

tó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 11)

rakodó*part*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 11)

partta*lan*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 11)

lángo*som*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

som*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 11)

malá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 11)

tata*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

mió*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 11)

tapo*só*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 12)

sótar*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

to*ka*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 12)

katona*i*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

időzí*tő*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 12)

tőkebefekte*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

törek*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 12)

nyerészke*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

dik*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

tál*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

kalit*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 12)

katakliz*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

mata*dor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

dor*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

tanya*si*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

si*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

lóhe*re*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 12)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

talajtor*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 12)

napiparanc*csal*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 13)

csal*fa*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 13)

fatá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 13)

lis*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 13)

takaré*kos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 13)

kos*bor*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 13)

bor*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 13)

dózerol*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 13)

Nini*ve*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 13)

ve*vő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 13)

vőfélysza*lag*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 14)

lag*zi*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 14)

zsigu*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 14)

Libe*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 14)

gő*gös*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 14)

gös*ser*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 14)

serteper*tél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 14)

télu*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

tó*rusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 14)

rusztikus*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 14)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

szek*ta*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 15)

tava*szi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

szi*var*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 15)

vartyo*gás*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

Gás*pár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 15)

párkere*ső*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 15)

ső*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

regé*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 15)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

reinkarnáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 15)

ó*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 15)

lom*bik*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 15)

bikmak*kot*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 15)

kotko*dács (c )*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 15)

dac*ból*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 16)

bol*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 16)

Ti*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 16)

birok*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 16)

riban*cos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

Cos*ta* (Rica)


----------



## oolong (2021 December 16)

tata*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

mió*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 16)

takarít*hat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

hatlöve*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 16)

tűző*gép*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 16)

gépko*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

csi*be*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 16)

be*teg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

tegna*pi*


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 17)

pipi*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 17)

tér*kő*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 17)

kőzúza*lék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 17)

léktar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 17)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 17)

gabo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 18)

Tago*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 18)

repe*dés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

despo*ta*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 18)

tapod*tat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

Tatrate*a*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 18)

a*kad*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

kadmi*um*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 18)

umtat*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

Ta*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 18)

talál*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 18)

rókagom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 19)

ba*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 19)

*t*aka*r*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 19)

karbantar*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

tócsá*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 19)

bará*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

tilalom*fa*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 19)

fageren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

dado*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

gó*ré*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

törek*vő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

reze*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

dacá*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

taní*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

to*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 20)

József*fel*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 20)

felzavar*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 20)

javí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 21)

Tó*ra*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 21)

rakás*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 21)

gu*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

mimó*za*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 21)

zafír*kék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

kékfes*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 21)

tő*le*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 21)

lebeg*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 22)

tetsze*tős*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 22)

tősgyö*kér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 22)

kér*ne*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 22)

ne*je*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 22)

jelenle*gi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 22)

gigá*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 22)

szimato*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 22)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 22)

ró*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 22)

karantén*ba*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 22)

Batávi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 22)

adoga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 22)

tómen*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 22)

teve*gel*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 23)

gel*ler*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 23)

Lermonto*va *


----------



## battuta (2021 December 23)

vada*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 23)

san*da*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 23)

dalár*da*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 23)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 23)

Madei*ra*


----------



## udvardi Andrea (2021 December 23)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 24)

tafo*ta*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 24)

tata*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 24)

micso*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 24)

da*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 24)

Raven*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 25)

nagyob*bak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 25)

baktérí*tő*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 26)

töredel*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 26)

meste*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 26)

ri*an*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 26)

angóramacs*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 26)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 27)

do*bó*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 27)

bolondoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

vala*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 27)

kicso*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 27)

dara*bos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 27)

bosto*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 27)

Nini*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 27)

Velen*ce*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 27)

*Ce*ce


----------



## oolong (2021 December 27)

celebrál*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

janu*ár*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 27)

árcím*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

ke*ze*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 28)

Zebu*lon*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 28)

londo*ni*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 28)

ni*csak*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 28)

csakliz*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 28)

tanulat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 28)

lan*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 29)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 29)

bazaltszik*la*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 29)

la*kat*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 29)

kattinta*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 29)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## LGabka (2021 December 29)

*ta*laj


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 29)

lajtosko*csi*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 30)

csi*be*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 30)

be*tér*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 30)

tére*rő*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 30)

rő*zse*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 30)

Zsebiba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 30)

ba*zár*


----------



## bepa789 (2021 December 30)

zár*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 31)

vala*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 31)

miat*ta*


----------



## oolong (2021 December 31)

tarokkpar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 31)

tinó*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 31)

ru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 1)

haris*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 1)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

lópa*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 1)

takar*ja*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 1)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

gabo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 2)

navarra*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 2)

igazo*dik*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 2)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 2)

lóhe*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 2)

rekonstrukci*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 2)

óko*ri*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 2)

rioga*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 2)

tóvi*dék*


----------



## LGabka (2022 Január 2)

dékány


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 3)

dékán

kántá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 3)

ló*ca*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 3)

cafat*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 3)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 3)

Mó*zes*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 3)

aniko45 írta:


> Mó*zes*


"zes"-sel milyen szó kezdődhet?


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

Éva néni52 írta:


> nyirokcso*mó*



mókus*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 4)

kakas*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

kaná*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 4)

ria*nó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 4)

nógat*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

vajaskif*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 4)

lipó*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 4)

maroksze*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

dő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 4)

re*pes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

pes*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 4)

ti*tok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 4)

aniko45 írta:


> ti*tok*


tokhal*ból*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 5)

ha*ránt*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 5)

rántha*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 5)

tivornyá*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 5)

nadály*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

tő*ke*


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 5)

ke*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

női*es*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

es*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 6)

terepjá*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

ró*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

na*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

pos*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 6)

tagad*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

janu*ár*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 6)

Áram


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

Éva néni52 írta:


> janu*ár*



ár*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 6)

Berni 9 írta:


> Áram


á-ram nem jó. Első szótag ár legyen.


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 6)

PaSa1957 írta:


> ár*pa*


palimada*rat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

rat*kó *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

kó*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

termő*föld*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

földré*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

szekre*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

terráriu*ma*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 6)

maláta


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 6)

ta*vasz*


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 6)

vaszkulá*ris*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

Ris*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 6)

katapul*tál*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 6)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 7)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 7)

bakan*csa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 7)

csavar*gó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 7)

Gó*zon*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 7)

zongorahango*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 7)

lóe*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 7)

rő*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 7)

zse*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 7)

Ni*ki*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 7)

kikelet


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 7)

teke*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 7)

Berni 9 írta:


> kikelet


Let*ti*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 7)

Tibold*é –> *ébenfeke*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 7)

battuta írta:


> Tibold*é*
> Berni is vastagítsa meg az utolsó szótagot


Ti-bol-*dé*

Déry*né*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 7)

né*ma*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 7)

majá*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 7)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 8)

ta*vi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

vigyorog*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 8)

vazal*lus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 8)

lus*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

taní*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 8)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 8)

tilalom


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 8)

lom*ha*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

hason*más*


----------



## Garami Mónika (2022 Január 8)

Másképpen


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

pengeé*len*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 8)

len*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 8)

geológi*a*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 8)

autómo*só*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

arameus


Éva néni52 írta:


> geológi*a*


arameu*sok*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 8)

sokszí*nű*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 8)

Cotta írta:


> sokszí*nű*
> 
> Az a-u-tó-mo-só -val mi volt a probléma?


Bocsánatot kérek, tévedtem. 



Berni 9 írta:


> üzenet


netban*kár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 9)

károko*zó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 9)

szó*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 9)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

számta*lan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 9)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 9)

Tava*szi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

szi*kár *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 9)

kármen*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

tőzegáfo*nya *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 9)

nyakateker*ten*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 9)

tenger*nyi*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 9)

nyikorgá*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 9)

salá*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 9)

takarí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 10)

to*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 10)

vacso*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 10)

rabico*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 10)

lássá*tok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 10)

tok*hal*


----------



## Johnny234 (2022 Január 10)

hallójá*rat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 10)

rattan*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 10)

ra*bolt*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 10)

boltkere*ső*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 10)

sőré*je*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 10)

Je*les*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 11)

les*gól*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 11)

gólörö*me*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

meredek*re*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 11)

repe*ta *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

tapé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 11)

tavas*szal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 11)

szalvé*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

takaro*dó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

dózismé*rő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 11)

dorongo*ló*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 11)

japáncseresz*nye*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 11)

nyerészke*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 11)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 11)

nye*reg*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

reggelen*te*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 11)

te*rem*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 12)

rem*be*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 12)

berendezés*sel*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

sellő*lány*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

lány*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

kalap*tű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

tűpár*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

nai*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 12)

Vakáci*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

órain*ga*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

garibaldis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

tata*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 12)

milota*i*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 12)

Ipa*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

ros*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

ta*pasz *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 12)

Pasz*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

takarító*gép*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

gépe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

rő*zse*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

zse*bel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

bel*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

Gala*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

napon*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

gabo*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 12)

nagyobbacs*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 12)

kaba*ré*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 12)

régimó*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 12)

dide*reg*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 12)

Regge*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 12)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 13)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 13)

haho*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 13)

tarantu*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 13)

bepa789 írta:


> tarantu*la*



lavi*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 13)

na*hát*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 13)

hát*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

ha*tár*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 13)

tárcaveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

tő*ke*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

kever


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 13)

versenyszfé*ra*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

ragad


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

Gad*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 13)

na*pok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

pok*la*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

laptop


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> pok*la*


lati*nul*

lap-top nem jó


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

nulla*dik*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 13)

diktá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

tortú*ra*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

rakéta


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 14)

lan*ka*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 14)

ka*nál*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 14)

nyálfo*gó*


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 14)

gó*lem*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

lember*gi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

gili*ce*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 14)

cemen*de*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

demenci*a*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

akaratgyen*ge*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

ge*be*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 14)

berende*ző*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 14)

Zö*rög*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

rögesz*me*


----------



## Kovács Andrea (2022 Január 14)

me*rít*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 14)

ritmu*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 14)

sava*nyít*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 14)

nyit*va*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 14)

vakon*dé*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

dé*mon*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 15)

mondan*dó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 15)

Dominika*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 15)

igazságszere*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 15)

Tökéle*tes*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 15)

tespedtsé*ge*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 15)

genealógi*a*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 15)

oolong írta:


> tespedtsé*ge*


ide tudnák magyart

gerendá*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 15)

síel*tek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 15)

tek*nős*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 15)

nős*tény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 15)

tényfeltá*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 15)

rózaszi*rom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 15)

rom*bol*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 16)

Éva néni52 írta:


> rom*bol*


bol*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 16)

tirá*da*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 16)

darabá*ru*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

ruha*moly*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 16)

molyir*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

toho*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 16)

nyava*lyás *


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

jás*pis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 16)

Pis*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

tanú*hegy*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 16)

hegy*hát*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

hátú*szás*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 16)

szászvá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 16)

bepa789 írta:


> szászvá*ri*


riada*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 16)

lom*pos*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 16)

pos*vány*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 17)

vánkos*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

dia*dal*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 17)

Dal*lam*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

lambéri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

a*cél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

célbí*ró*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 17)

ró*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

kamaril*la*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 17)

la*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 17)

Zalá*ban*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 17)

ban*kot*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 17)

kot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

aniko45 írta:


> kot*ta*


tamaris*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 17)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 18)

fűka*sza*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

szabadal*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

mió*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

madár*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

ka*sza*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

szabadi*dő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 18)

Dö*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

reme*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 18)

tehénpász*tor*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 18)

tornáclép*cső*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

csőtész*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 18)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

tapogat*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

takarí*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 19)

tó*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 19)

ban*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 19)

darutol*las*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 19)

las*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

kariz*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

Madon*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 19)

Naiv


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 19)

ívfén*nyel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

nyeldek*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

lő*tér*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

térze*ne*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

negyedé*vi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

viaszsár*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

galago*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 19)

nya*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

lás*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

Sa*mu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

mu*száj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

szájhős*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

reakci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 19)

Ópuszta*szer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

szerkeze*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 20)

tia*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 20)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

rizikófakto*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

ravasz*di*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

dilibo*gyó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 20)

gyógyásza*ti*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

tilal*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

matú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 20)

kapu*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

fa*kó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 20)

Koloszá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

lis*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

tatárré*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 20)

palatáb*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

lavi*na*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 20)

PaSa1957 írta:


> lavi*na*


napalm*tól*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 20)

Tol*vaj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

vajbab*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 20)

rajongó*id*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 20)

idvezí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 21)

törek*vő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 21)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 21)

nyeker*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 21)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 21)

csélcsap*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 21)

Ra*vasz*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 21)

vas*tag*
(vasz-szal kezdődő szót nem találtam)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 21)

tagló*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 21)

Zónaöve*zet*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 21)

Zetflix*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 21)

re*szel*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 21)

szellőzőak*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 21)

nadály*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 22)

tő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 22)

kereskedel*mi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

miaz*ma*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 22)

ma*dár*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

hegybí*ró*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 22)

rokonszen*ves*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 22)

ves*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

találom*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 22)

ratifi*kál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

Kálmán*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

rakétakilö*vő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 23)

vőlegé*nye*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

nyerő*gép*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 23)

gépkeze*lő*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 23)

lőtávol*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

bakelit*re*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 23)

Re*kesz*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

kesztyű*báb*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

bábszín*ház*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

háztűzné*ző*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 23)

zömé*ben*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

ben*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

Dö*me*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 23)

Mekong*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

babako*csi*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 23)

csikor*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

gorom*ba*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 23)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

habitu*sa*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 23)

sarabo*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

lóido*már*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 23)

már*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 23)

kavarog*ván*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

vánkos*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

ra*gu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 24)

rituevu írta:


> ra*gu*


guri*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

lavi*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 24)

Na*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

pos*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 24)

takar*mány*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

Mány*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 24)

racioná*lis*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 24)

listá*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 24)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

lep*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

kelenföl*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

dialekti*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

kaba*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

la*za*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

zada*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 24)

ripor*ter*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 24)

ter*jed*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 25)

Jed*lik*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 25)

lik*vid*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

vid*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 25)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 25)

név*leg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

legele*je*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 25)

jere*ván*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 25)

ván*kos*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 25)

kos*tol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

tol*vaj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 25)

vaj*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 25)

tó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

raké*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 25)

tanyabo*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 25)

korreláci*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 25)

óbes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 26)

termékbemuta*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 26)

csapo*dár*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 26)

Dár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

dalár*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 26)

daga*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 26)

zsa*ru*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

bu*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 26)

battuta írta:


> zsa*ru*


ru*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 27)

harag*vó *


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

vo*kál*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 27)

Kál*mos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 27)

mosto*ha*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

ha*dar*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 27)

dar*vak*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

vakkan*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 27)

tópar*ton*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 27)

tonnakilomé*ter*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 28)

termelé*si*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 28)

sikíto*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 28)

zó*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 28)

Na*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 28)

postalá*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 28)

dago*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 28)

nyavalyatö*rés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 28)

réstek*nős*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 28)

nős*tény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 28)

tényked*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 28)

ni*hil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 28)

hil*ti*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 28)

titokfej*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 28)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 29)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 29)

Ka*lap*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 29)

lapszem*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

lemezlo*vas*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 29)

vas*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

kos*lat*


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 29)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

na*pi*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 30)

piko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 30)

lóvá*sár*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 30)

sárgabor*só*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

só*haj *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 30)

_Hajdi*na*_


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 30)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

tő*le*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

leber*nyeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

nyeg*le*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

letenye*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

iroda*lom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

hatal*mi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

miér*tek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 30)

teknővá*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 31)

jórava*ló *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 31)

lóe*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 31)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 31)

dologi*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 31)

dő*re*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 31)

Regenerá*lo*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 31)

Berni 9 írta:


> Regene*rál*


Kérlek írj egy másik megoldást! Egyetlen magyar szót sem találok, ami *rá*l- szótaggal kezdődne. Vagy mégis van ilyen?


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 31)

dő_*re*_ –> rezsióradí*ja // *szerintem sincs* rál- *kezdetű szó


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Január 31)

Ja*pán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 31)

páncélau*tó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Január 31)

tópar*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 1)

Ti*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 1)

napi*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

lap*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 1)

kacsaúszta*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 1)

tóhá*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 1)

Tikasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

tó*ga*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 1)

gaban*ca*(de a grabanc is ugyanaz)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

ca*kó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 1)

Kolos*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

tor*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 1)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 1)

kari*ma*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 1)

malá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

talál*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 1)

ka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 2)

puco*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

lópat*kó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 2)

kóristalány*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 2)

ka*lap*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 2)

lapkasajt*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 2)

ka*kas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

kas*pó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 2)

pó*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

ló*ca*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 2)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

rafi*a*


----------



## piszvas (2022 Február 2)

alat*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

tata*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

minősé*gi*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 2)

gitárpenge*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

tőhang*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

zó*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 2)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

talál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 2)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

kamil*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 2)

lakat*szem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

szemlen*cse*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 2)

cse*les*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

les*ben*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 2)

benzin*kút*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 3)

kútká*va*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 3)

vadászcsiz*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 3)

masi*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 3)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 3)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 3)

szisze*gő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 3)

Gögi*csél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 3)

csél*csap*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 3)

csapte*lep*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 3)

leplezet*len*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 3)

len*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 3)

gerébto*kos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 3)

kos*bor*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 4)

Borbá*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 4)

la*pu*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 4)

pupil*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 4)

Lajosfor*rás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 4)

ráspolyoz*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 4)

tanusít*ván *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 4)

vándor*ló*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 4)

lopako*dol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 4)

dolmányos*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 4)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 4)

zóna*díj*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 4)

Az előzmények:
dolmányos*ra *--> ragado*zó --*> zóna*díj. *

díjbesze*dő*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 4)

bepa789 írta:


> Az előzmények:
> dolmányos*ra *--> ragado*zó --*> zóna*díj. *
> 
> díjbesze*dő*


dő*re*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 4)

reakci*ó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 4)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 4)

túrópogá*csa*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 4)

csacsog*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 4)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 4)

csak*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 4)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 5)

mikor*ra*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 5)

ra*gya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

gyapotcser*je*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 5)

jelen*tek *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

teknősbé*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 5)

kalapácsve*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

tő*ke*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 5)

Kemen*ce*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

cezú*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 5)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

divat*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

dózisadago*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

lóvasút*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 5)

név*szó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 5)

szókimon*dó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 5)

dózi*sod*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

sodronykö*tél*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 5)

télvé*gi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

gi*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 6)

nyava*lya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

Lyan*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 6)

na*pos*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

postafi*ók*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

októ*ber*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

Berta*lan *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

lan*dol*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

dol*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

csiga*vér*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

vérszí*vó *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

vóko*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

nyalin*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

táska*fül*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

fülkagy*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

magazinmű*sor*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

sor*tűz *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

tűz*kő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

kőmű*ves*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

ves*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

takaró*léc*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

léc*rács*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

rácsvona*lak *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

lakha*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

tovalib*ben*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

bengá*li*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

limoná*dé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

dé*di*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

diópálin*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

kanász*tánc*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

táncisko*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

lapos*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

ravatalo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

zóná*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

zónarend*szer*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

szertor*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 6)

napa*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

lidércnyo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

másvala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 6)

kira*kó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 6)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

ló*láb*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

láb*fej*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

fejvadá*szok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

szok*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

nyaló*ka *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

ka*rám*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

rám*pa *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

pana*ma*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

madártáv*lat *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

latri*na*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

nacionalis*ta *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

tavaszvá*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

rózsail*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

lat*rok*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

csi*be*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

beleva*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 6)

lófa*rok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 6)

katalizá*tor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 6)

tor*kos*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 6)

kos*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 7)

lat*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 7)

te*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 7)

kerü*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

lő*por*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 7)

Portalanító


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

tojásrántot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

takarí*tó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

tótumfaktu*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

mara*di*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

dizájn*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

jagu*ár*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

árcédu*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 7)

lapítot*ta *


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 7)

ta*gad*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

gadna*i* // Gadnán lakik.


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 7)

ibolyántú*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 7)

lili*om*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 7)

omlado*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 7)

zóna*jegy*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

jegykia*dó *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 7)

dóze*rol*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

rolle*rek *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 7)

rekru*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

takác*csal *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 7)

csal*fa*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

faszo*bor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 7)

bordatö*rés*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

rés*be*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 7)

Be*nő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

növen*dék*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 8)

dekko*ló *


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

ló*tusz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 8)

tusz*kol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 8)

kolbász*ra*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

radírozot*tan*


----------



## szindri (2022 Február 8)

tanme*se*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 8)

Se*reg*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 8)

reggeli*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 8)

zömök*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 8)

repe*szek*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

szekre*ter* (íróasztal, vagy írószekrény régiesen, jövevényszó*)*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 8)

ter*mosz*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

moszkovi*ta* (politikai fogalom, a szovjet kommunista elveket szolgaian követő ember vagy irányzat)
mai idehazai megfelelője fidesznyik


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

talpalávaló
takargatniva*ló*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 8)

lóbálódz*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

vacso*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

racioná*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

lis*ta*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> talpaláva*ló*


mitől lenne ez jó oda?Szótagolása nem jó


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

Igazad van! Javítottam.


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 8)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> lis*ta*


taviró*zsa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

zsaludesz*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

kamil*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

lakó*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

házte*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

tömé*nyek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

ce*leb *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

lebzse*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

lököt*tek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

tek*nős*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

nősté*nye*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

reti*kül*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 8)

küla*lak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 9)

lakha*tó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 9)

topog*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 9)

varacs*kos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

kos*bor*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 9)

bordó*i* (lé, vagy bor)


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 9)

i*gaz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 9)

gazfic*kó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 9)

kótya*gos*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 9)

gos*pel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

pellengér*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 9)

remél*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

vegetáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

óra*mű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

műér*tő*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 9)

tőzegta*laj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

javí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

gabo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

na*pi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

pi*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

te*her*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

herce*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

gi*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 9)

tár*hely*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

helycse*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

remeg*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

ve*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

retten*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

tő*kés*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

késéle*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

zömí*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 10)

ti*lol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

Lol*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

kata*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 10)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

li*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 10)

Batá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

tata*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

mió*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

tó*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

balato*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

tamago*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

csi*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

Ga*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

biki*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

vete*rán*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 10)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Alma


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Ablak


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Körte


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Elefánt


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Tábla


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Asztal


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Lap


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Pad


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Dob


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Azta


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Bolt


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Toll


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Lap


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Pali


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Illat


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Toll


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Lila


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Alpári


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

Ird


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

battuta írta:


> rántot*ta*



tanácsa*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 10)

dó*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

zse*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 10)

nikotin*rúd*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

rúdtánco*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 10)

lóvas*út*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

útszé*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 10)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

Pető*fi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

fi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 10)

akadémi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 10)

analfabé*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 10)

ta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 11)

pasz*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

tanácsa*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 11)

ta*hó *
do*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 11)

bol*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

tilo*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

ló*den*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 11)

Denve*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

ri*deg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

degradált*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

langal*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 11)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

származá*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 11)

sikamló*sat*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

sat*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

nyavaly*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

gó*lem*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

Lembergbá*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

nyavalyásko*dik*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 11)

lópiku*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 11)

lakáshi*tel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 11)

teljesítménynor*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 12)

malá*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

taviró*zsa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 12)

zsalu*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

Kőka*pu*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

puhates*tű*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 12)

tűzőgé*pek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 12)

pek*tin*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 12)

tinta*hal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 12)

Halim*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 12)

batá*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 12)

tabernáku*lum*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

lumbá*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

szekci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

ó*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

dago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

kakas*szó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

szó*tag*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

tag*díj*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

díjnyer*tes*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

tes*te*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

telen*te *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

teherau*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

tokaszalon*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

belecsü*csül*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

csül*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

lövöl*de*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

deliri*um*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

umbul*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

daga*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

dolo*mit *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

Mit*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

ra*bol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

bol*ha*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

ha*bar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

bar*bár*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

bár*pult*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

pulttisztí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

topán*ka *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

kapitá*lis*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

listaveze*tő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

tő*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

kerecsensóly*mok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

mokkáscsé*sze*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

szere*lem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

lemberdzsek*ben*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

bengá*li *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

liliomtip*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

ro*pi *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

pihe*nő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

növek*szik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

Szik*szó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

szómági*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

apos*tol*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

tolvaj*kulcs*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

kulcs*lyuk*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

lyukszala*gok*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

gokshu*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

rábe*szél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

szélró*zsa*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

bó*ja*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

java*it*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

it*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

taszi*gál *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 12)

gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 12)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

meste*ri*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

rivalda*fény*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 13)

fényfor*rás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

ráspoly*nyél*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 13)

nyel*vész *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

vész*fék*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

fék*út*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 13)

útkapa*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 13)

ró*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

kara*te*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 13)

teniszlab*da *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 13)

dalár*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

dado*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 13)

római*ak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

ak*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

tava*szi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 13)

sziszifu*szi *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

szi*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

ta*pad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

pad*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

ka*masz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

maszka*bál*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

bálte*rem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

rém*hír*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

hír*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

néve*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

lő*tér*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 13)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

ver*tek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

ka*zal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

zal*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

díjaz*va*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

vacso*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

Raka*maz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

Maz*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

da*mil*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

milli*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 13)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 13)

tú*zok*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 14)

zok*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 14)

Ve*se*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

sebezhe*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 14)

tő*szám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

szám*név*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 14)

névu*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

ti*por*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

porté*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

kaméle*on*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

ontológi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 14)

a*gyar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

gyar*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 14)

ló*bál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 14)

nő*vér*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

véra*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 14)

zsa*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 14)

ru*mos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

mosto*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

harami*a*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 15)

Akasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

tó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 15)

Zo*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

limoná*dé*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 15)

dé*nár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

nárciszti*kus *


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 15)

kussol*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

ni*hil*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 15)

Hil*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

ton*hal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 15)

halpásté*tom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

tom*pán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

pán*cél*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

cél*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 15)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

tó*csa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

csa*lád*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

Ládhá*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

Za*lán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

lángo*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 15)

származá*si*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

sihe*der*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 15)

der*ce*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 16)

cemen*de*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

decembe*ri*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 16)

ria*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## monika27 (2022 Február 16)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

taná*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

ri*pacs*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

pacs*ni *(de szerettem! 70 fillér volt)


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

Nikolet*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 16)

taka*ros*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 16)

roskadoz*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

való*di*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 16)

Diósze*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 16)

gi*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

tár*sam*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 17)

sam*pon*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 17)

pon*tos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 17)

Tosca*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 17)

Na*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 17)

pi*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 17)

terem*nek*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

nek*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 17)

tárgya*lás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 17)

lás*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

Sa*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 17)

józa*nul*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

nulla*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 17)

diktá*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 17)

mati*né*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

né*pek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 18)

pektin*re *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 18)

retor*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 18)

taxió*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 18)

rajon*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 18)

gó*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 18)

ré*pa*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

paradi*csom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

Csomolung*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 18)

kiskalap írta:


> paradi*csom*


csombor


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 18)

borsző*lő*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

lő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 18)

reá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 18)

lis*ta*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

ró*zsa*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 19)

zsarátnok*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 19)

raké*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 19)

tava*szi*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

szi*rom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 19)

rom*má *


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

má*kos*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 19)

kosto*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 19)

ló*ca*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 19)

PaSa1957 írta:


> ló*ca*


ca*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 19)

kóli*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 19)

kacifánto*san*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 19)

san*zon*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

zongo*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 19)

ra*dír*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 19)

dirmeg-dör*mög*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

mögöt*te*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 20)

teker*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 20)

ve*lő*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

lő*tér*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 20)

térfoga*ta *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 20)

talál*ka*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

kaba*ré*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

rémisz*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 20)

tő*le*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

leve*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

gő*te*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

terem*őr*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

Őr*ség*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 20)

Ségneré*ké *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

készü*lék*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

lékhorgá*szat*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

Szat*már*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

mártoga*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

tócs*ni*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

Nirvá*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

napon*ta*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

tano*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

daga*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 20)

dózero*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 21)

lópa*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 21)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 21)

ró*ka*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 21)

ka*lap*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 21)

lap*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 21)

kato*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 21)

nadály*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 21)

tősgyöke*res*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

reskon*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

tobor*zó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

költ*ség*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

szegbelö*vő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

vőle*gény*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

génterápi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

ara*nyos*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

nosztalgi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 21)

Cotta írta:


> nosztalgi*a*


aranyár*ban*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

banda*tag*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 22)

tag*díj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 22)

díjbeké*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 22)

rőzsesze*dő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 22)

dözsö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 22)

lő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 22)

repe*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 22)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 22)

talajla*kó *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 22)

kó*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 22)

bor*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 22)

kő*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 23)

kiskalap írta:


> váran*dós*


várandós - vá - ran - dós
kővár - kő - vár


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 23)

várka*pu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 23)

pulisz*ka*


----------



## Asmi (2022 Február 23)

kalucs*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 23)

Nini*ve*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 23)

Verő*ce*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 23)

cecili*a*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 23)

aka*rat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 23)

Rat*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 23)

kó*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 23)

makaró*ni*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 23)

nibelun*gi*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 23)

gi*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 23)

tár*kony*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 23)

konyharu*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 24)

hata*lom*


----------



## mopoka (2022 Február 24)

lomhalmaz


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 24)

Maz*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 24)

da*ra*


----------



## mopoka (2022 Február 24)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 24)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 24)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 24)

lépege*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 24)

tő*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 24)

ke*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 25)

retten*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 25)

törek*vés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 25)

vésnö*ki*


----------



## mopoka (2022 Február 25)

kirá*lyi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 25)

lyi*kas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 25)

kas*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 25)

kabarétré*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 25)

falu*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 25)

sikam*lós*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 26)

"lós"-sal vajon milyen szó kezdődik (lehetne lószőr, lószerszám, de akkor az elválasztás nem lenne jó)

sivata*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

gi*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 26)

tár*kony*


----------



## mopoka (2022 Február 26)

falusias


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 26)

rituevu írta:


> "lós"-sal vajon milyen szó kezdődik (lehetne lószőr, lószerszám, de akkor az elválasztás nem lenne jó)
> 
> sivata*gi*


Lóskút


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 26)

rituevu írta:


> tár*kony*


konyha*kés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

késmár*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

kivéte*les*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

les*hely*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 26)

helyte*len*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 26)

len*cse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

csemete*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

faisko*la*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 26)

lacikony*ha *


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 27)

bepa789 írta:


> Lóskút


Mondjuk életemben nem hallottam róla, de ahogy megnéztem, még az internet sem hozza ki, csak ha beírom a teljes nevet.


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 27)

hatal*mi*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 27)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 27)

da*rab*


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 27)

rabi*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 27)

rituevu írta:


> Mondjuk életemben nem hallottam róla, de ahogy megnéztem, még az internet sem hozza ki, csak ha beírom a teljes nevet.


Nem arról a vidékről származol.


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 27)

oolong írta:


> rabi*ga*


garázsaj*tó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 27)

tópar*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

tipe*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Február 27)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

csél*csap*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 27)

csap*víz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

vízál*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 27)

lóhe*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

realis*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 27)

ta*pad*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 28)

padlás*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Február 28)

rakodó*tér*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 28)

lőté*ren*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

rendele*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 28)

ti*tán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

tángá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 28)

ló*rum*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 28)

rum*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

ligetszé*pe*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 1)

pecsenyeli*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Március 1)

babo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

naganó*i *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 1)

Ilon*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 1)

katicabo*gár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 1)

gár*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

ta*bu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

bu*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

li*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

ba*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

ki*áll*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

áll*tok*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

tok*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

halik*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 1)

lankadoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

vala*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 1)

mió*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 1)

takarmányoz*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 1)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 2)

ros*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 2)

tagad*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 2)

januá*ri*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 2)

riada*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 2)

lom*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 2)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 2)

ta*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 3)

lap*ka *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 3)

kamás*li*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 3)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 3)

bakaru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 3)

ha*szon*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 3)

szon*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 3)

da*ru*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 3)

ruhásko*sár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 3)

sár*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 3)

gabo*na*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Március 3)

napo*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 3)

zó*nák*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 4)

nyak*sál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

sálsap*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 4)

kalo*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 4)

da*ru*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

ru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 4)

ha*mu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

mula*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 4)

tó*ban*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

bandi*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 4)

ta*gad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 5)

Gad*na*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 5)

nagyí*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 5)

topázkö*ves *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 5)

ves*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 6)

taka*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

rókao*dú *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 6)

dú*vad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

vadli*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 6)

babo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

bőrdísz*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

mű*tét*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

tét*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

lengőte*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

pártat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

lan*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

Tosca*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

ta*kar*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

karsza*lag*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

lagyma*tag*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

tag*ság*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

szagta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

lom*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

hata*lom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

lomtalaní*tás *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

kabarétré*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

fara*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

gomo*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

ja*pán*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

páncélo*sok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

sokszo*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

ros*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

tapin*tat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

Tát*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

raké*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

taviró*zsa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

zsaro*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

lóver*seny*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 6)

senyve*dő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

dö*rög*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

rög*tön*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

tönkölybú*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

za*var*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

vargá*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

lopako*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

dó*zis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 7)

Zis*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 7)

ka*kas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 7)

kas*pó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 7)

pó*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 7)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 7)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 7)

szigete*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 7)

lő*re*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 7)

repe*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 7)

taka*rék*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 8)

rekke*nő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 8)

nőna*pi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 8)

pihe*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 8)

nővér*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

kere*sem*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 8)

sem*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 8)

mió*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 8)

makaró*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

níve*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 8)

ala*pos*


----------



## Asmi (2022 Március 8)

postames*ter

*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

ter*vez*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 9)

véz*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 9)

napon*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 9)

taní*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 9)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 9)

gala*csin*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 9)

csinta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 9)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 9)

Ka*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 9)

ta*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 9)

találé*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 10)

kony*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

ha*mu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

mutat*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 10)

vaza*lus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

lus*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

tanusit*vány*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

vándorol*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

Nini*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

Velen*ce*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

cemen*de*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

de*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

dózerol*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

tava*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

szinoni*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

ma*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

dár*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

Da*bas*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 11)

basma*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

tia*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 11)

raké*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 11)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

sziá*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 11)

mi*nek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

nektár*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 11)

rak*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 11)

társada*lom*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 12)

lombikbé*bi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 12)

bi*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 12)

ka*sza*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 12)

szalamand*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 13)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 13)

talál*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

kamaril*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 13)

la*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

postalá*da*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 13)

da*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 13)

ru*tin*


----------



## Asmi (2022 Március 13)

tin*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

tata*mi*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 14)

mi*dőn*


----------



## Sir John (2022 Március 14)

döntőbí*ró*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 14)

róká*zó*


----------



## Sir John (2022 Március 14)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 14)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 14)

töveszte*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 14)

tö*költ*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 14)

költsé*ge*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 14)

geren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 14)

darál*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 14)

takti*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 14)

kalit*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 14)

kapitalis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 14)

tanárkép*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 15)

zö*rej*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 15)

rejtekhely*re*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 15)

retorzi*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 15)

óceánjá*ró*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 15)

rogyado*zó *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 15)

zóná*zó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Március 15)

zó*na *


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 15)

napocs*ka*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 15)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 15)

ártalmat*lan *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 15)

lankad*va*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 15)

vala*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 15)

rituevu írta:


> vala*mi*


mi*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 15)

nek*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 16)

tár*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 16)

vakí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 16)

tógá*ja*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 16)

jani*csár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 16)

csár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 16)

dacá*ra*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 16)

ra*kod*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 16)

kódfej*tő *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 16)

tő*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 17)

ben*ne*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 17)

nemesed*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 17)

Verec*ke*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 17)

kere*ső*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 17)

ső*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 17)

reveren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 17)

damaszku*szi*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 17)

szivárog*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 17)

ta*vi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 17)

vi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 17)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 17)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 17)

szám*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 17)

laka*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 18)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

babakelen*gye*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 18)

gye*rek*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

rekke*nő *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 18)

nőegy*let*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

let*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 18)

Tek*la*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 19)

la*kó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 19)

ka*pa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 19)

palo*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

talál*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 19)

kadar*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 20)

ka*pa*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 20)

palotaforrada*lom *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 20)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 20)

analiti*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 20)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 20)

kaná*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 20)

listaállí*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 21)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 21)

ovo*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 21)

dago*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 21)

nya*fog*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 21)

fogke*fe*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 21)

fedőme*se*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 21)

sehonna*i*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 21)

igazol*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 22)

Tatja*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 22)

na*pi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 22)

pi*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 22)

teológi*a*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 22)

atyámfi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 22)

a*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 22)

gabo*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 23)

napon*ta*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 23)

Tala*bér *(Erzsébet)


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 23)

bérbea*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 23)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 23)

zsa*ru*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 23)

rubeo*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 23)

labirin*tus*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 23)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 23)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 23)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 24)

reveren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

dado*gó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 24)

góli*át*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

átcsábí*tó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 24)

topo*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

gólyame*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

se*reg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

reggelen*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

te*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

veszeked*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

veran*da*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 24)

dadog*hat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

hathatós*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

ra*gu*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 25)

gu*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

ru*ha*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 25)

haho*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 25)

tanácsko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

zó*na*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 25)

Nagasza*ki *(kis n mert többesszám múlt idő)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

ki*es*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 25)

es*kü*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 25)

különfé*le*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 25)

leve*les*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 25)

les*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

teper*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 25)

tő*led*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 26)

ledlám*pa *


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

panorá*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 26)

mara*di*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 26)

dia*dal*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

dalszö*veg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 26)

vegzál*ni*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

nívót*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 26)

langalé*ta*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Március 26)

taka*rék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 26)

rék*li*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

Li*pót *


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 27)

pót*vád*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 27)

vádal*ku*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

ku*pa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 27)

pa*tak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

takti*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 27)

kabarétré*fa *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

fa*lu*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 27)

lubic*kol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 27)

kolbászá*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

ru*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 27)

ha*mar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

marhaláb*szár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 27)

szár*nyak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 28)

nyakti*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 28)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 28)

szám*la*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 28)

laká*ja *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 28)

japá*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 28)

ni*hil*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 29)

hil*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 29)

titokza*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 29)

toscana*i*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 29)

ibolya*szín*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 29)

szín*pad *


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 30)

pad*ka*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 30)

kamil*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

la*za*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 30)

zavartsá*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

galago*nya*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Március 30)

nya*kas*


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 30)

kastély*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 30)

barátfü*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

levendu*la*


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 30)

lazítot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 30)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 30)

do*hány*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

hánytor*gat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 31)

gat*ter *


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 31)

ter*mit*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 31)

mitfáre*re *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 31)

repe*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 31)

tavikagy*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 1)

lóke*fe*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

felebará*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 1)

Ti*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

bor*kő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

kőró*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

zsa*lu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

ludaská*sa*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 1)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

nivellá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

lótenyész*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 1)

tőszom*széd*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 2)

szedhe*ti *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 2)

tikasz*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 2)

tópar*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 2)

Bocsánat, de helyesen _tikkasztó._

ton*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 2)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 3)

takarí*tó*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 3)

to*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 3)

reveren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

tó*rusz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 3)

rusz*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

libapim*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

pó*ker*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 4)

kerge*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

tivor*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 4)

ló*bab*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

babká*vé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

vé*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 4)

geológi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

aritmeti*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 4)

kara*kán*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 5)

kántá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 5)

kolos*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

tor*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

bó*ja*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 5)

javasla*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

ta*pasz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

pasztil*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 5)

la*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 6)

diktá*ló*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 6)

lódít*ja*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 6)

javít*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 6)

janu*ár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 6)

ár*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 6)

parasz*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 7)

tia*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 7)

ra*bol*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 7)

bol*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 7)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 7)

taka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 7)

róna*ság*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 8)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 8)

ria*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 9)

doha*i*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 9)

i*dol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 9)

dolgo*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 9)

zona


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 9)

navigá*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 9)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 9)

mara*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 9)

di*ós*


----------



## Kuriga (2022 Április 9)

ós*di*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 9)

dicseked*ni*


----------



## Kuriga (2022 Április 9)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 10)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 10)

róma*i*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 10)

igaz*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 10)

ideá*lis*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 10)

lis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 10)

taver*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 10)

navi*gál*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 11)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 11)

Gyi*mes*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 11)

meste*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

ria*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 11)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 11)

ra*dír*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

dir*ham*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 11)

hamvazószer*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 11)

daga*nat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

nát*ha*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 11)

határozó*szó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

szóda*víz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 11)

vízál*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 11)

lónye*reg*


----------



## Kuriga (2022 Április 11)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 12)

livornó*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

igazo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

lóhe*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

reményte*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

li*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 12)

ba*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 12)

ba*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

kari*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

madár*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

kali*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

fakoro*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 12)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 13)

taro*ló*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 13)

ló*den*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

dentá*lis*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 13)

lis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

tapasztal*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 13)

taliz*mán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

mángor*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 13)

ló*hát*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

hát*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 13)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 14)

marcango*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

lódenka*bát*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 14)

bát*rak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

rak*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 14)

tárcakö*zi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 14)

ziva*tar*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 14)

tarvá*gás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

Gás*pár*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 15)

pártala*nul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

nulla*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 15)

diktá*ló*


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 15)

lobo*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

gó*bé*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 15)

bé*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

kamiká*ze*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

zenetano*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

dago*nya*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

nyava*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

javada*lom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

óko*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

ri*an*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

Andor*ra*


----------



## szandi89 (2022 Április 15)

rakodik


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

ravio*li*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

lilahagy*ma*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Április 15)

mada*rak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

rak*lap*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

lap*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 16)

ka*var*


----------



## jonijóker (2022 Április 16)

Varrászat


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 16)

szatmá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 16)

ri*ad*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

addi*gi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 16)

Gizi*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

kenő*kés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 16)

késpen*ge*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

gerincte*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 16)

len*cse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 16)

csecse*mő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

Möbius-sza*lag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 16)

lag*zi*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

ziman*kó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Április 16)

kóris*ta *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 16)

taka*rít*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 16)

ritmi*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 16)

kapirgá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 17)

lóke*fe*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 17)

feke*te*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 17)

te*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 17)

vegetáci*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 18)

óko*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

ria*dó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 18)

do*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 18)

zsela*tin*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 18)

tin*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 18)

tabel*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 18)

la*kat*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 18)

kattint*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

vaníli*a*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

au*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 19)

Ti*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

borí*zű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

zű*rös*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

röstell*te*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

tekinte*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

telemer*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 19)

te*ve*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 19)

vere*tes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

testüle*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 19)

Ti*sza*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 19)

szaka*dék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

dekrétu*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 19)

mi*ről*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

röl*tex*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

tex*til*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

til*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 20)

ti*már*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

már*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

kavics*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

ros*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

ta*laj*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

laj*hár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

hármasug*rás*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

ráspo*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

januá*ri*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

rigó*csőr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

csőrmes*ter*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

terminá*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

tor*ma*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

mata*dor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

dor*kó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

kari*ma*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

madár*pók*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

pókhá*ló*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

reak*tor*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

torzsalko*dik*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

diktáto*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

riada*lom*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

lom*bos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

bosnyá*kok*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

kok*szol *


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 20)

szolgálatte*vő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

vőlegé*nye *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

nyenye*re*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

reakció*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

ja*pán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

pán*síp*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

sípszó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

rihe*rongy*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 20)

rongyváloga*tó*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 21)

Tó*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 21)

Ni*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

kilométermuta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 21)

tódul*tak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

takti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 21)

kaba*la*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 21)

lacikony*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

habili*tál*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 21)

tál*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 21)

toscana*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

ipa*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

ros*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

tál*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

ka*var*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

vargabe*tű*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

tű*rés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

rés*hang*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

hang*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 22)

tárlatveze*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 22)

tő*le*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 22)

leveze*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 22)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 22)

ke*fe*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 22)

feleakko*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 22)

ragoz*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 22)

taka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 23)

rókako*ma *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 23)

mazso*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 23)

labirin*tus*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 23)

tusfür*dő*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 23)

dőlésmé*rő*


----------



## Sz Gabi (2022 Április 23)

rőfösb*olt*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Április 23)

oltványo*zó*


----------



## Sz Gabi (2022 Április 23)

Zò*na*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 23)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## Sz Gabi (2022 Április 23)

Talál*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 23)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## Sz Gabi (2022 Április 23)

Karalá*bé*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 23)

bé*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 23)

kemen*ce*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 24)

ce*ment*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 24)

menthe*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 24)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 24)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 24)

Sz Gabi írta:


> rőfösb*olt*


Helyesen: rő-fös-bolt
boltveze*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 24)

tő*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 24)

PaSa1957 írta:


> májgalus*ka*


ka*pu*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

pu*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 25)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

batá*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 25)

tata*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

mi*kor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 25)

kor*hű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

hű*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 25)

tő*kés*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 25)

késlel*tet*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 25)

tetsze*leg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 25)

PaSa1957 írta:


> tetsze*leg*


legritkáb*ban*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 25)

bandáz*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

nyakt*iló*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 26)

rituevu írta:


> nyakt*iló*


ló*tusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

tuszkol*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 26)

tónu*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

salamo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 26)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

takaro*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

dobo*ló*


----------



## Dragna (2022 Április 26)

lókö*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

tő*ke*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 26)

kerí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 26)

tő*le*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

leve*gő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 26)

gő*gös*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 27)

Gös*ser*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 27)

ser*dül*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 27)

dül*led*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 27)

ledlám*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 27)

papundek*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 27)

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 27)

ba*los*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 28)

lösz*fal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

fallab*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

dako*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

tó*ga*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 28)

galago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 28)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

bor*jú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

júniu*si*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 28)

siva*tag*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

tag*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

ló*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 28)

ra*vasz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 29)

vaszté*lyi*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 29)

Ji*mi* (Hendrix)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

miat*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 29)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

ró*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

lépé*se*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

semer*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

reme*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

teme*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 29)

tő*zeg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 30)

zeg*zug*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

PaSa1957 írta:


> zeg*zug*


Zug*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Április 30)

lo*vas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 30)

vasmacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

kamil*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 30)

lavi*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

navigá*tor*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 30)

tor*kos*


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 30)

kosszar*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

vala*ki*


----------



## Chatter Gergony (2022 Április 30)

kincs*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 30)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 1)

cafeteri*a*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 1)

a*kad*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

kadmi*um*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 1)

umbri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

a*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

pa*ca*


----------



## Chatter Gergony (2022 Május 1)

cap*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

PaSa1957 írta:


> pa*ca*


Casano*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

vasár*nap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

napallergi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

alap*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 1)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 2)

ta*vi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

vitor*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 2)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 2)

ha*mu*


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

mulatság


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 2)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

taka*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 2)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 3)

taro*ló*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 3)

lova*gol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

Golgo*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 3)

tapinta*tos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

Toscani*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 3)

Nini*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

Verec*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 3)

ke*ret*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

retten*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 3)

tő*kés*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 3)

kés*hegy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

hegy*láb*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

reket*tye*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 4)

Tyeresko*va*


----------



## Dragna (2022 Május 4)

vasár*nap*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

nap*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

tár*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

cafa*tra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 4)

tra*fó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

rituevu írta:


> cafa*tra*


 helyesen: ca - fat - *ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

Berni 9 írta:


> tra*fó*


 fó*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 4)

kato*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

nazá*lis*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 4)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 5)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

róma*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

ipa*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

ros*seb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

sebta*pasz*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 5)

paszterná*kot*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

kot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

tapaszta*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

ziva*tar*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 5)

tar*tós*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 6)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 6)

ba*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 6)

ka*por*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 6)

porcsinró*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 6)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 6)

bó*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 6)

dédelge*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 6)

tibe*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 6)

tivor*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 6)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 6)

kaka*du*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 6)

du*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 7)

gogo*li *


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 7)

livor*no*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 7)

noked*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 7)

li*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 7)

bagóle*ső*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 7)

ső*rés*(Antal)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 7)

rés*hang*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 7)

hangta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 7)

langalé*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 7)

tatárré*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 7)

paranoi*ás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

ás*pis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 8)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

ta*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 8)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 8)

gólyatábor*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 8)

bará*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 8)

tilal*mi*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 8)

mivoltá*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

bandéri*um*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 8)

umbul*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 9)

dalár*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 9)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

ta*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 9)

társada*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 9)

lom*ha*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 9)

hatal*mas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 9)

maska*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 9)

tó*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

racioná*lis*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 9)

lis*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 10)

kari*ka*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 10)

kacsi*ba *(görbült)


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 10)

badar*ság*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 10)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 10)

rituá*lé*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 10)

léböjtkú*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 10)

ra*gu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 10)

gu*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 10)

mi*nek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 11)

nek*tár*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 11)

tár*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 11)

vala*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 11)

minisz*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 11)

terri*er*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 11)

Erdo*gan*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 11)

Gan*di*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 11)

divatru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 11)

ha*mu*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 11)

Mu*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 12)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

rioga*tó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 12)

tópar*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

titok*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 12)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

tó*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 12)

csa*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

csi*ga*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 12)

gabonapálin*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

ka*pu*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 12)

pucolgat*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 12)

Nini*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 13)

vezér*mű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 13)

műveze*tő*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 13)

tő*gye*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 13)

gyehen*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 13)

napos


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

postalá*da*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

datolyapál*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

ma*dár*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

dárdae*ső*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

sőre*gi*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

gigawatt*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

nyi*lak*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 13)

lakha*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 14)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 14)

Kató*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

katama*rán*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 14)

rán*dul*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 14)

dulcine*a*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 15)

alapo*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

zó*na*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 15)

nádivere*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

be*kecs*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 15)

kecs*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

kere*vet*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

vetniva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

szár*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

csa*pat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

patto*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 16)

szekre*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

terve*ző*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 16)

zö*rög*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 16)

rögtön*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

zötyö*gő*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 16)

gő*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 16)

te*her*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

herge*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 17)

lő*tér*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 17)

tér*fél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

félkegyel*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

mű*szak*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 17)

szaktante*rem*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

rémme*se*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 17)

segi*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

tő*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

kemen*ce*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

cemen*de*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

delegáci*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

ó*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 17)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

rabru*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

hada*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

ró*na*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 17)

narancssár*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 18)

gali*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

ba*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

babo*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 18)

talál*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

kanyaro*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

dózi*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

salak*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

ragoz*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 18)

taka*ró*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 19)

Róme*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 19)

óko*ri*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 19)

ria*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 19)

dózerol*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 19)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 19)

ta*pasz*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 19)

Pasz*ta*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 20)

ta*valy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 20)

vajal*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 20)

javas*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 20)

latri*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 20)

Nata*sa*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 21)

salako*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 21)

lótaka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 21)

római*ak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

akkumulá*tor*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Május 21)

torná*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 21)

panaszo*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 21)

lóvaspo*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

lóhe*re*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 21)

re*ked*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 22)

ked*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 22)

dicsőí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 22)

tő*kés*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 22)

késleke*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 22)

diktá*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 22)

tor*ma*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 23)

maká*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 23)

kóris*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 23)

dózisfogal*mak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

makkolta*tó*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 23)

tómel*lék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

léktar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 23)

tó*rusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

rusz*ki*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 23)

kivá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 23)

ló*tusz*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 24)

túsztárgya*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 24)

lóápo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

lókö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

tő*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

ke*rek*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 24)

rekke*nő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

nő*ci*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

cikóri*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

acél*mű*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 24)

műte*rem*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

rémdrá*ma*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 24)

mazur*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

kato*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 24)

napo*zó*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 24)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 24)

navi*gál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

galvanizáci*ó*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 24)

óri*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

ásvá*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

nyirokrend*szer*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

szer*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

te*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

ke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

feke*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

teke*reg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

regge*li*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 25)

li*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

Bagi*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

ra*bol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

bol*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

ha*mu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

muta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

áskáló*dik*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 25)

PaSa1957 írta:


> áskáló*dik*


diktatú*ra *(ez már annyira magyaros hogy ki is építették lényegileg)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

rago*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

napon*ta*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 26)

PaSa1957 írta:


> napon*ta*


talál*tam*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 26)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 26)

ragado*zó*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 26)

zokog*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 26)

ni*hil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 26)

Hil*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 26)

dako*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 27)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 27)

tóri*um*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 27)

um*pa *(umpa-lumpa)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 27)

parazi*ta*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 27)

taka*ró*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

*ró*na


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 27)

Nata*li*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 27)

lili*om*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 27)

omni*busz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 27)

buszsáv*ra*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

rako*dik*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 27)

dik*tál*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

tál*tos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 27)

Toscani*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 27)

Ní*lus*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

lus*ta*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 27)

ta*laj*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 27)

javíthatat*lan*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

lan*kad*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 27)

kádtöl*tő*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

tő*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 28)

lemberdzse*ki *


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 28)

ki*tár*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 28)

társal*gás*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 28)

párkány*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 28)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 28)

dia*dal*


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 28)

dalla*ma*


----------



## Lilien Leslie (2022 Május 28)

ma*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 28)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 29)

tás*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 29)

kamaril*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 29)

lavi*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 29)

napisaj*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 29)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 30)

nyava*lya *


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 30)

Jaka*bé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 30)

Évi*ke*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 30)

keresztrejt*vény*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 31)

vényköte*les*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 31)

leskelőd*ve*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Május 31)

ve*rés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 31)

résnyi*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 31)

remeg*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 1)

vereke*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 1)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 1)

reme*kel*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 1)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 1)

bókol*ni*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Június 1)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 1)

rahed*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 1)

Lili*ke*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 2)

keser*gő*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 2)

gő*zöl*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

zöldül*ne*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 2)

ne*sze*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 2)

szeme*tel*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 2)

teljesítet*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 2)

teme*tő*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 2)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 2)

Kalahá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

riada*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 2)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 3)

bosto*ni*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 3)

ni*ke*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 3)

keverget*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 3)

teper*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 3)

tőkehal*máj*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 4)

májgalus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 4)

karalá*bé*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 4)

bé*les*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 4)

leshe*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 4)

tiha*nyi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 5)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 5)

gomolyatú*ró *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 5)

ró*ka*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 6)

katakom*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 6)

ba*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 6)

ka*sza*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 6)

szaporí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 6)

tó*csa*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 6)

csaló*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 6)

Dóri*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 6)

kame*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

ta*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

tár*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

Catani*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

A*dony*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

don*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

na*hát*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

hát*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

ha*rag*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

ragal*ja *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

jagu*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

árlis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

Ta*hi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

hiteles*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 8)

rebel*lis*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 8)

lis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

taka*ró*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 8)

Róma*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

iga*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 8)

ziva*tar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

Tar*pa*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 8)

pazarol*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 8)

ta*tu*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 8)

tu*taj*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 9)

tajtéko*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 9)

zónai*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 9)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 9)

ne*on*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

onta*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 10)

Ni*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

kerü*lő*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 10)

lődör*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

gőzöl*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 10)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 10)

lő*por*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

porlasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 10)

tó*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

ravasz*di*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

di*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

li*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 11)

babaru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

harami*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 11)

akado*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

zónapör*költ*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 11)

költségve*tés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 11)

tes*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

Ti*sza*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 11)

szakí*tó*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 12)

to*koz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 12)

kozmáló*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 12)

dó*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 12)

zse*bes*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 12)

besti*a*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 12)

azonosító*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 12)

javí*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 12)

tás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 12)

kaba*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 12)

la*kat*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 12)

kattintásnyi*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 12)

rakot*tas*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 12)

Tasná*di*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 13)

di*vat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 13)

vattaru*ha*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 13)

ha*jó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 13)

jópo*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 13)

falá*bú*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 13)

bu*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 13)

libus*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 13)

ka*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 14)

ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 14)

katama*rán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 14)

rántot*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 14)

tava*szi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 14)

szisze*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

lő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

reveren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

da*gi*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 15)

Éva néni52 írta:


> da*gi*


gibo*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

Bocs, de mit jelent a *giboa* szó, sehol sem találom?

adatcse*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

reveren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

da*ru*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

rubeo*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

lakószo*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

babako*csi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 15)

csi*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 15)

Ga*ram*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

Ram*bo*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

bo*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

korreláci*ó*


----------



## Renataaa (2022 Június 15)

Óvo*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

dako*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

tava*szi*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 15)

szikra


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 15)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

takarí*tó*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 16)

tókert


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

kertműve*lő*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 16)

lőporfüst


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

füstkari*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 16)

ka*csa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 16)

csa*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 16)

ba*rát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 16)

Rátgé*ber *_ (László - kosárlabdaedző)_


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 16)

Ber*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 17)

tano*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 17)

dago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 17)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 17)

góti*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 17)

ka*por*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 17)

porté*ka*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 17)

kaland*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 17)

ra*gya*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 17)

gyarapod*va*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 17)

vacakol


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 18)

kolla*gén*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 18)

génterápi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 18)

Apu*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 19)

katama*rán*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 19)

ránga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 19)

tó*tok*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 19)

tokmány


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 19)

mángor*ló*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 19)

lőverseny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 19)

seny*ved*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 19)

vedlés


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 19)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 19)

dőreség


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

PaSa1957 írta:


> leskelő*dő*


dő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 20)

remek*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

lő*por*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

portör*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

lő*tér*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

térfigye*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

Lőrin*ci*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Június 20)

cipelge*tő *


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 20)

tőzegmo*ha*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 20)

halálma*dár*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 20)

dár*da*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 20)

daba*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

si*ker*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 20)

Éva néni52 írta:


> si*ker*


ker*tek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 21)

Tek*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 21)

la*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 21)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 21)

tamago*csi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 21)

csi*ga*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 21)

gara*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 21)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 21)

hallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 21)

másvala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 22)

kicso*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 22)

dagasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 22)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 23)

csa*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

li*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 23)

gabo*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 23)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 23)

taka*rék*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

rék*li*


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

*li*ga


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 23)

gabo*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 23)

na*szád*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

szád*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 24)

raké*ta*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 24)

tata*roz *(rozoga nem jó)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 24)

rozmaring*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 24)

ratifikál*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

javas*lat*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

lat*rok*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

rok*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

katakom*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

Bala*ton*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

tonná*nyi *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

nyiko*rog*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

rog*gyan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 24)

gyan*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 24)

tata*mi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 24)

mitologi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

adó*ív*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 24)

ívhegesz*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 25)

tő*le*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

leve*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

gő*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

terem*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 25)

tő*vek*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 25)

vek*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

tor*zsa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 25)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 25)

tabel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

la*za*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 25)

zavar*os*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

locsogó írta:


> zavar*os*


zava*ros*

rost*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 25)

ada*lék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

lek*vár*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 25)

várl*ak*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 25)

lakcí*me*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

me*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 26)

tál*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 26)

kalit*ka*


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 26)

kabaréfigu*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 26)

ra*gu*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 26)

gu*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 26)

ba*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 26)

kamaril*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 26)

la*kat*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 26)

kat*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 27)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 27)

kavi*ár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 27)

árfo*lyam (*jam)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 27)

aniko45 írta:


> árfo*lyam (*jam)



jambu*sok*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 27)

sokré*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 27)

tűrőké*pes*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 27)

pes*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 28)

tirá*da*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 28)

dará*ló*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 28)

ló*fej*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

fej*sze*


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 28)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Az új szónak *sze*-szótaggal kell kezdődni.


szerelem megfelelő lesz?


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

Igen. 

lember*gi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 28)

gitár*húr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

húrnégy*szög*


----------



## KissN (2022 Június 28)

Szögle*tes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 28)

tes*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 28)

titokza*tos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

Tosca*na*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 28)

Napóle*on*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

On*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 29)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 29)

lakat*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 29)

raport*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 29)

ramazú*ri*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 29)

rival*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 29)

dado*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 29)

gólya*láb*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 29)

lábtör*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 30)

lökö*dő *


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 30)

Dö*me*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

me*se*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 30)

sederít*ve*


----------



## huncili (2022 Június 30)

venyi*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

ge*be*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 30)

belő*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

lean*der*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 30)

der*med*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 30)

med*ve*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 1)

veszeked*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 1)

veran*da*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 1)

da*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 1)

lakat*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 1)

rahed*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 1)

lige*ti*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 2)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 2)

nyava*lya*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 2)

javítha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 2)

tóme*der*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 2)

dermed*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 2)

ve*szek*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 3)

szek*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

tatá*rok*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 3)

rokkantko*csi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

csiva*va*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 3)

vari*ál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 3)

álmodoz*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

való*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 3)

dió*da*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 3)

damaszt*ból*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 3)

bol*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

habi*tus*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 3)

tus*sal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

sal*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 3)

sa*ját*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 3)

ját*szó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

szócsa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 4)

takargat*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

tapo*só*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 4)

sóbá*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 4)

góti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

kali*ber*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

Berke*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 4)

sí*talp*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

talpnya*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

ló*ca*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 5)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 5)

rakod*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

vari*ál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 5)

áldo*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

zó*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 5)

Tama*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

ra*gya*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 5)

gya*log*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 5)

loggi*a*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 5)

a*rany*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 5)

ran*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 5)

divat*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 6)

raga*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

dózispum*pa*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 6)

pa*pok*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 6)

pokhá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 6)

lova*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

giger*li*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 6)

lidérc*fény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

fényrek*lám*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 6)

lámpa*láz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

lázmé*rés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 6)

rés*fal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

fal*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 6)

kamaril*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 6)

labo*da*


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 6)

Darabszám


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 6)

számvite*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 6)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 7)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 7)

Katalin*kor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 7)

korta*lan*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

lan_*dol*_


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 7)

dol*lár*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

lár*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 7)

mako*gó*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

góli*át*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 7)

átkö*tő*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

tőzs*de*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 7)

decem*ber*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 7)

berke*nye*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 7)

nyeregtás*ka*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

kalan*dor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 7)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 8)

reak*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

tor*ma*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

ma*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 8)

lom*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

tár*ca*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 8)

caf*lat*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 8)

latri*na*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

napo*laj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

javas*lat*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 8)

latri*na*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

nappa*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 8)

li*ba*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 8)

ba*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

ka*pu*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 8)

puló*ver*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 9)

verzi*ó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 9)

ólá*bú*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 9)

búsu*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 9)

lógat*ja*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 9)

javas*lat*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 9)

latri*na*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 9)

napo*laj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 9)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 9)

Berni 9 írta:


> latri*na*


narancs*lé*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 9)

lé*re*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 9)

reme*kel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 9)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 9)

tapé*ta*


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 9)

takarítónő


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 10)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 10)

lomtalaní*tás*


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 10)

Szitakötő70 írta:


> napo*laj*


ezt nem vetted észre hogy nem jó?
latri*na 
nap- *nem jó


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 10)

lomtalaní*tás –> *táskahordo*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 10)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 10)

napo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 11)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

narancs*bőr*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 11)

bőrtás*ka*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 11)

kazánpró*ba*
postaau*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

Szitakötő70 írta:


> kala*pos*


postá*sok*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 11)

sokko*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

Miért törölted a korábbi beírásod?
lópa*ta*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 11)

valami gubanc volt 
takaro*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

dóze*rol*


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 11)

rol*ler*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

lermonto*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

Szitakötő70 írta:


> villa*mos*


Nem jó! Az új szó vi- szótaggal kezdődjön! (vil-la-mos)


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 11)

mosto*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 12)

hara*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 12)

pó*pa*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 12)

pacsulifel*hő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 12)

hőhul*lám*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 12)

lámpa*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 13)

vas*mű*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 13)

műkereske*dés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 13)

Bocsánat, de semmilyen szó nem kezdődik dés- szótaggal!
despo*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 13)

taka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 13)

ró*ka*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Július 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Bocs, de mit jelent a *giboa* szó, sehol sem találom?
> 
> adatcse*re*


kimaradt egy "i" betű: *giboia*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Július 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> ró*ka*


Ka*tó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 13)

tótumfaktu*ma* //_giboia_ se az igazi, ha ez a portugálok szerint egy kígyóféle


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 13)

manufaktú*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 14)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 14)

talál*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 14)

katasztró*fa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 14)

faisko*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 14)

la*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 15)

kas*pó*


----------



## vivant (2022 Július 15)

pó*ré*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 15)

ré*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Július 15)

pasaré*ti*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 15)

Tiva*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 15)

dar*vak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 16)

vak*bél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 16)

bélfló*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 16)

ragado*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 16)

zónapörköl*tet*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 17)

tetvészke*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 17)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 17)

negyeddön*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 17)

tő*ke*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 17)

ke*ret*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 18)

retten*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

tő*le*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 18)

le*beg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

beg*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 18)

remeg*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

veret*len*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 18)

len*cse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

cseme*ge*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 18)

gerincvitor*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

la*kos*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 18)

kosgyűj*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

tő*kés*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 18)

késtar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

tópar*ton*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 18)

Ton*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 19)

gali*ba*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 19)

ba*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 19)

sa*lak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 19)

lak*mé*


----------



## erinon (2022 Július 19)

mé*rés*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 19)

résvá*gó*


----------



## erinon (2022 Július 19)

gó*lem*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 19)

lember*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 19)

gi*tár*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 19)

tár*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 20)

napo*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 20)

zó*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 20)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 21)

pos*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 21)

takaré*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 21)

kóstolga*tó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 21)

tódíta*ni*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 21)

Ni*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 22)

napo*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 22)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 22)

navigá*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 22)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 22)

mamali*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 23)

gali*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 23)

ba*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 23)

ka*kas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 23)

kas*pó*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 23)

pó*ker*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 23)

ker*tel*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 23)

tel*kem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 23)

kempingez*nek*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Július 23)

nek*tár*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 23)

tár*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 24)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 24)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 24)

tó*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 24)

gali*ba*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 24)

bazaltszik*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 24)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 25)

posha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 25)

dózerol*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 25)

taver*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 25)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 25)

pos*had*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 25)

had*úr*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 26)

úrna*pi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 26)

pihe*nő*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 26)

nővérszo*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 26)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 27)

kommu*na*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 27)

na*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 28)

postako*csi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 28)

csi*be*


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 28)

belu*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 28)

galago*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 29)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 29)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 29)

taka*ros*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 30)

ros*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 30)

tata*mi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 30)

mimó*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 30)

Zamár*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 30)

di*vat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 31)

vat*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 31)

taba*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Július 31)

taka*ró*


----------



## PinkMagnolias (2022 Július 31)

Ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 31)

kamás*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 31)

li*get*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 1)

get*tó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

tódul*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 1)

naganó*i*


----------



## Alexa Marianna (2022 Augusztus 1)

irodalom


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 1)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 1)

taszá*ri*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 1)

riada*lom*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 1)

lomboso*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 2)

doha*i*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 2)

időköz*ben*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 2)

ben*ne*


----------



## Alexa Marianna (2022 Augusztus 2)

ne*ked*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 2)

kedve*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 2)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 2)

ka*kas*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 3)

kas*pó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 3)

pó*rus*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 3)

rusz*li*


----------



## Alexa Marianna (2022 Augusztus 3)

lili*om*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 3)

omlado*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 3)

zó*na*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 4)

na*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 4)

gyime*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 4)

si*kér*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 4)

kérle*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 4)

lő*re*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 4)

rebarba*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 4)

ra*dar*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 4)

dar*vak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 4)

vak*bél*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 5)

béltisztí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 5)

tónu*sa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 5)

sa*tu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 6)

tu*ba*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 6)

bazárá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 6)

ru*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 6)

ha*mar*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 6)

marko*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 6)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 6)

szám*la*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 7)

la*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 7)

dikta*fon*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 7)

fontosko*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 7)

dó*zer*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 7)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 7)

geren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 8)

datál*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 8)

tava*szi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 8)

szidalma*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 8)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 9)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 9)

postalá*da*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 9)

dalol*va*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 9)

vacillál*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 9)

nia*cin*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 9)

cinkota*i*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

iga*zi*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 10)

ziman*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 10)

kópi*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 10)

a*dag*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

dágványo*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

aniko45 írta:


> Zó*lyom*


Kérlek szépen, hogy lyom-mal, vagy jom-mal írj egy szót.


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 10)

rituevu írta:


> Kérlek szépen, hogy lyom-mal, vagy jom-mal írj egy szót.


esetleg JomTom porcerősítő(ha nem jó,törlöm)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 11)

tom*pa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 11)

palo*ta*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 12)

ta*lár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 12)

lár*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 12)

vala*ki*


----------



## Gigerli (2022 Augusztus 12)

kimo*nó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 12)

nóni*usz*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 12)

usz*kár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 12)

kárte*vő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 12)

vőle*gény*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 13)

génterápi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

ara*tás*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

táska*fül*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

fül*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

keményí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

tő*le*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

lemon*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

dózerol*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

tanácster*mek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

mekko*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

ramazú*ri *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

riada*lom*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 13)

lomkam*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 13)

ra*dar*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 13)

dar*vak*


----------



## Golyózápor (2022 Augusztus 13)

Dolphin78 írta:


> dar*vak*


vakond


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 13)

Dolphin78 írta:


> dar*vak*


vak*kan*

va-kond nem jó.


----------



## Golyózápor (2022 Augusztus 13)

Kan*dúr*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

dúr*va*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 14)

vala*ki*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 14)

kia*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 14)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 14)

Ramó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 14)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 14)

ta*lány*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 14)

lánybú*csú*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

csú*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 15)

nya*fog*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

fog*kő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 15)

kő*lap*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

lapka*sajt*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 15)

sajtszuf*lé*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 15)

lé*dús*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

dúská*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 16)

lópa*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

taka*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 16)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

tagadó*szó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 16)

szó*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 16)

daga*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

dobáló*zó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 17)

zó*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 17)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 17)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 17)

ka*pu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

pu*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

ma*lac*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

Lac*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 17)

kóris*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

ta*pír*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 17)

pirkadat*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

rako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

dózi*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

sa*vas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

vas*kos*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 17)

kosla*tó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

tó*ga*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 17)

gabo*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 17)

ta*nár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

nárciz*mus*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 17)

muské*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 18)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

kana*pé*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 18)

pépes*sé*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 18)

sé*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 18)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

tó*ga*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 18)

garanci*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 18)

ado*ma*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 18)

ma*kacs*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 18)

kacs*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

kamil*la*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 18)

la*zac*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

zacs*kó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

kopogta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

tó*rusz*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 19)

ruszti*kus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 19)

kusha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

dózi*sok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 19)

sokko*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 19)

tapoga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

tószű*rő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 19)

rő*zse*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 19)

zse*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 19)

ni*hil*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

Hil*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 19)

dara*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 20)

hatal*mi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 20)

miu*tán*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 20)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 20)

bú*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 20)

tor*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 20)

mamali*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

lenkaa írta:


> gal*ván*


galván tagolása: gal - ván


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

gali*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 21)

bazsali*kom*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

kommu*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 21)

na*gyi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

gyime*si*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 21)

si*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 21)

ló*ca*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 21)

ca*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 21)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 21)

katama*rán*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

ránga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

tóme*der*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

derme*dő*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 22)

dő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

reme*gő*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 22)

gő*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

te*per*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

per*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

gőgicsél*ne*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

ne*on*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 22)

onkológi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

aláva*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

Ló*ci*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

ci*pő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 22)

pő*re*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 22)

reu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 23)

malá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

talál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 23)

ka*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

pa*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 23)

Lata*bár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

bár*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 23)

micso*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 23)

dara*bol*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 23)

bol*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 23)

ha*mar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 23)

mar*ha*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 23)

ha*rag*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 23)

ragta*pasz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

pasz-*szol*


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 23)

szolmizál*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 23)

vako*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 23)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

kóris*ta*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 23)

talál*gat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

gat*ter*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 23)

termi*nál*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 24)

nyálmin*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 24)

ta*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

postai*ron*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 24)

rongá*ló*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 24)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 24)

társas*ház*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 24)

házava*tó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 24)

tópar*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 24)

ti*tok*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 24)

tok*lász*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

Lász*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 24)

ló*tej*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 25)

tejgazda*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 25)

Ságvá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

ripor*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 25)

terme*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

lőté*ren*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 25)

renget*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 25)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 25)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

tóme*der*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 25)

derme*dő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 26)

dő*re*


----------



## lenkaa (2022 Augusztus 26)

reme*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 26)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 26)

teve*gel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 26)

Gellért*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 26)

reme*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 26)

teper*tő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 26)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 26)

nya*nya*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 26)

nyava*ja*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Augusztus 26)

java*solt*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 26)

Soltvad*kert*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 26)

Berni 9 írta:


> nyava*ja*


Nem kritika, csak a játék korrektsége okán: nyavalya


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 26)

Dolphin78 írta:


> Soltvad*kert*


kertbará*tok*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Augusztus 26)

toktol*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 26)

dó*zer*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 27)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 27)

geren*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 27)

darabá*ru*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 27)

ruhacsi*pesz *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 27)

peszton*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 27)

karak*ter*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 27)

ter*mő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 27)

terpeszál*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 28)

lás*sa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 28)

sa*lak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 28)

lakta*tó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 28)

tópar*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 28)

tilo*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 28)

lóbal*zsam*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 28)

zambia*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 28)

idő*pont*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 28)

pontver*seny*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 28)

senyved*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 29)

Ni*ke*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 29)

kerék*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

pár*na*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 29)

na*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

pos*had*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 29)

had*nagy*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

nagyma*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 29)

ma*dár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 29)

dár*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 29)

daga*nat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

nát*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 29)

ha*bar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

bar*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 29)

kavi*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 30)

árvi*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 30)

ta*lán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

lándzsaró*zsa*


----------



## doktorur (2022 Augusztus 30)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 30)

terme*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 30)

lő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

reme*kel*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 30)

kellemke*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Augusztus 30)

nehe*zen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

Zen*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 30)

tanár*nő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 30)

nö*vény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

vénymen*tes*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 30)

tesped*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

Ni*ki*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 30)

kia*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

dózi*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 31)

salá*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 31)

tanakod*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 31)

niko*tin*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 31)

tintatar*tó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 31)

tóhá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 31)

ló*ca*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 31)

cafa*tok*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Augusztus 31)

tok*hal*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 31)

halele*del*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 31)

del*nő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Augusztus 31)

nőne*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 1)

mű*sor*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 1)

sor*szám *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

szám*kör*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 1)

kör*te*


----------



## doktorur (2022 Szeptember 1)

teniszhá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

lópat*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 1)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

lócit*rom*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 1)

romhal*maz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 1)

maz*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 1)

nadály*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 1)

tő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 1)

Kever*mes*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 1)

Meste*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

rival*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 1)

da*rab*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 1)

rab*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 2)

lás*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

salá*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 2)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

tóga


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 2)

garatmandu*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 2)

la*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

kos*bor*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 2)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 2)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 2)

kó*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

bor*só*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 2)

sógor*nő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 3)

nőmozga*lom*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 3)

lom*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 3)

tár*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 3)

csavar*gó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 3)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 3)

szekvenci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 3)

a*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 3)

parasz*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 3)

toklá*sza*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 3)

szalamand*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 3)

rako*dik*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 3)

diklofe*nák*
diklofená*kot*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 3)

kot*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 3)

ta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 4)

pasztell*szín*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 4)

színvál*tó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 4)

tóhát*ság*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 4)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 4)

Várpalo*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 4)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 4)

tó*csa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 4)

csa*pat*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 4)

pat*kó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 4)

kó*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 4)

bor*só*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 4)

só*der*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 4)

der*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 4)

bi*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 5)

libano*ni*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 5)

nini*ve*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 5)

ve*rés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 5)

rés*hang*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

hangvil*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 5)

lamentá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

lóe*rő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 5)

rő*zse*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 5)

zseníroz*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 5)

ta*kar*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 5)

kar*csú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

csú*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 5)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 5)

gó*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

javada*lom*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 5)

lom*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 5)

tár*kony*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 6)

kony*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 6)

haszonta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

langalé*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 6)

tagad*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

javí*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 6)

tás*kák*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 6)

kaktusz*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 6)

tóvidé*ki*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 6)

kiberneti*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 6)

ka*bát*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 6)

bát*ran*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 6)

ran*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 6)

Di*busz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

buszpályaud*var*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 6)

var*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 7)

gale*ri*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 7)

ri*an*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 7)

angyalszár*nyak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

nyakkendő*tű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 7)

tű*fok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 7)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 7)

ma*rok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 7)

rok*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 7)

kaná*szok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

szoknyá*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 7)

javu*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 7)

relikvi*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 7)

adago*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 7)

ló*tej*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 7)

tej*szín*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 7)

szín*pad*


----------



## vm_motor (2022 Szeptember 7)

padlás


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 7)

lás*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 7)

salá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

tamago*csi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 7)

csiszo*lok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

lok*ni*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 7)

ni*hil*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 8)

Hil*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 8)

da*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 8)

ru*ha*


----------



## doktorur (2022 Szeptember 8)

hagyománytiszte*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 8)

lőportá*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 8)

ripacsko*dik*


----------



## vm_motor (2022 Szeptember 8)

diktátor


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 8)

tor*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## vm_motor (2022 Szeptember 8)

terjedel*mes*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 8)

mes*ter*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 8)

terme*tes*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 8)

tessé*kel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 8)

kelbim*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 8)

tanu*im*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 8)

imboly*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 9)

szekre*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

ter*mel*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 9)

mellőzhe*tő*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 9)

tő*gye*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 9)

gye*rek*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 9)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

ópiumpi*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 9)

pa*ca*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 9)

cafatok*ra*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 9)

Radi*on*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 9)

on*tás*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 9)

tás*kás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

kásle*ri*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

ribizlizse*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

lé*nyeg*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

nyeglesé*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

gere*ben*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

benzolgyű*rű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

rühel*li*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

libafal*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

katama*rán*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

rángatódz*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 9)

vakond*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 10)

raké*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 10)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 10)

tás*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 10)

kapanye*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 10)

Let*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 10)

tipe*gő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 10)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 10)

csél*csap*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 10)

csapdahelyze*te*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 10)

teríté*ken*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 10)

kencefi*ce*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 10)

ceremóni*a*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 10)

adako*zó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 10)

zónák*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 11)

ban*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

dará*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

tűrésha*tár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

társadal*mi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

miniszte*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ripor*ter*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 11)

tervezőmun*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ka*par*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

parket*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ta*lány*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

lány*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

kalá*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ka*masz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

maszlagkó*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ró*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

lakitele*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

kia*bál*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 11)

bál*na*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

napoz*ni*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 11)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

takarékosko*dik*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 11)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 11)

tiha*nyi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

nyi*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

tómen*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 12)

típushi*ba*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

ba*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 12)

Ba*ku*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 12)

ku*pa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

pa*raj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 12)

raj*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 12)

kóris*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

ta*pad*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 12)

pad*ló*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

lószer*szám*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 12)

szám*tan*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

tan*tárgy*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 12)

tárgy*év*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 12)

év*szak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 12)

szakmun*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 12)

kalo*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 13)

dalár*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 13)

darabá*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 13)

ru*gó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 13)

gólya*hír*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 13)

híra*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 13)

dózi*sa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 13)

sa*lak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 13)

lak*musz*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 13)

Muszta*fa*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 13)

fa*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 13)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 13)

na*gyi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 13)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 14)

róma*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 14)

iro*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

da*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 14)

dago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 14)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 14)

gólyatá*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

bor*só*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 14)

sóvár*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 14)

góti*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

kus*had*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 14)

hadbíró*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 14)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 14)

ri*an*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 14)

Andornaktá*lya (*JA!!)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

javasla*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 14)

ta*bu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 14)

buborékfóli*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 14)

ano*rák*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

rákol*ló*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 15)

lópat*kó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 15)

kódor*gó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 15)

Gógán*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 15)

fa*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

kó*bor*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 15)

borter*mő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

mögöt*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 15)

teker*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 15)

területszámí*tás*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 15)

tás*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 15)

kakukkto*jás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

jáspiskí*gyó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 15)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 15)

tó*ga*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 15)

gali*ba*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 15)

bazsaró*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 15)

zsa*bó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

bódu*lat*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 15)

latri*na*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 15)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 15)

tapa*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

Dó*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

dilem*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

malá*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

ta*pasz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

pasztell*szín*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 16)

színfo*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

golyószó*ró*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 16)

róma*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 16)

igazságta*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

lan*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 16)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

ár*va*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 16)

vakul*va*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

vala*ki*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

kicso*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 16)

Dakar*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

babaszo*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 16)

bagari*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

a*pad*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 16)

padlás*tér*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 16)

térlá*tás*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 16)

tás*ka*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 16)

ka*kas*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 16)

kas*pó*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 16)

pó*rus*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 17)

rus*nya*


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 17)

nyalánk*ság*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 17)

Ság*vár*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 17)

várme*gye*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 17)

gyepűel*ve *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 17)

Verec*ke*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 17)

kelep*ce*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 17)

ce*leb*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 17)

lebbencsle*ves*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 17)

Ves*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 17)

paradig*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 18)

matemati*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

kavi*ár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 18)

árlis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

tata*mi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

mió*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 18)

maroksze*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

dő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 18)

re*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

geren*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 18)

dako*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

taszá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

ribiz*li*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

limoná*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

dé*zsa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 18)

zsalugá*ter*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

termő*föld *


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 18)

földte*len*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 18)

lenvá*szon *


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 18)

szon*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 18)

darab*árú*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 19)

ru*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 19)

ha*mar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 19)

marko*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 19)

ló*bál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

bál*na*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 19)

napo*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 19)

mielőb*bi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 19)

bitor*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

lóte*tű*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 19)

tűbefű*ző*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 19)

zökö*gő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 19)

gő*te*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 19)

te*ker*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

ker*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 19)

tipe*gő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 20)

gő*te*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 20)

terem*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 20)

nyalánk*ság*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Szeptember 20)

lubic*kol *


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 20)

kolla*gén*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Szeptember 20)

génmódosí*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 20)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 20)

titokzato*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 20)

san*da*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

PaSa1957 írta:


> san*da*


da*dus*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Szeplőske írta:


> da*dus*


dúskál*tam*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 20)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 20)

ramazu*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Berni 9 írta:


> ramazu*li*


Ez mit jelent?

li*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

ba*tár*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 20)

társal*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

gó*ré*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

bepa789 írta:


> titokzato*san*





aniko45 írta:


> gó*ré*


ré*pa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Szeplőske írta:


> ré*pa*


pa*zar*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

aniko45 írta:


> pa*zar*


zargat


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

gát*őr*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

aniko45 írta:


> gát*őr*


őrszem


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

szempil*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

la*tor*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

torná*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

aniko45 írta:


> torná*dó*


dóze*rol*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

Éva néni52 írta:


> dóze*rol*


rol*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 20)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Niaga*ra*


raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

ta*kar*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

kar*mol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

molná*ré*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Ré*musz*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 20)

aniko45 írta:


> Ré*musz*



musz*lim*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

limfó*ma*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 20)

matemati*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Kalo*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 21)

csalá*di*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 21)

dió*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 21)

daba*si*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

si*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

mazso*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

labirin*tus*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

tuskógom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

ba*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

kapir*gál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Gálvöl*gyi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

ró*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

ka*pu*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 21)

puked*li*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 21)

Éva néni52 írta:


> labirin*tus*


Tuso*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Dolphin78 írta:


> puked*li*


libalege*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

lőté*ren*


----------



## Szeplőske (2022 Szeptember 21)

bepa789 írta:


> lőté*ren*


ren*dőr*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

dörmö*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Szeplőske írta:


> gőg*ös*


helyes elválasztás: gő-*gös*

gös*ser*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

sertésflek*ken*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

kengu*ru*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 21)

rudabánya*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

itó*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 21)

ka*pu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

puri*tán*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 21)

táncol*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 21)

rako*dás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Das*ka * (Pakisztán)


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 21)

kaba*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Lajosmi*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 22)

zse*lé*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 22)

lé*dús*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 22)

dúská*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 22)

lóhe*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 22)

reputáci*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 22)

ó*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 22)

da*rab*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 22)

rab*bi*


----------



## Anotak (2022 Szeptember 22)

bi*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 22)

_Helyesen: bíbor_

borza*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 22)

lompo*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 22)

san*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 22)

da*da*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 22)

dagad


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 22)

Gad*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 22)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 23)

pitagora*szi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 23)

sziporká*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 23)

narancs*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

léze*res*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

restanci*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

a*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

pa*tak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 23)

takso*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

nyi*rok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 23)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

ka*pa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 23)

pa*pa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

para*ván*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 23)

ván*kos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

kos*bor*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 23)

borkósto*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 23)

ló*vas*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 23)

vaske*zű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

zű*rös*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 23)

röstelked*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

ve*se*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 23)

setesu*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 24)

tagad*ja*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 24)

javí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 24)

tó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 24)

rakodópar*ton*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 24)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 24)

hallo*más*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 24)

más*kor*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 24)

kor*só*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 24)

sóbálván*nyá*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 24)

nyá*las*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 25)

lassí*tó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 25)

tó*part*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 25)

partta*lan*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 25)

lan*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 25)

kakukkto*jás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 25)

jás*pis*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 25)

piskó*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 25)

ta*pír*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 25)

pirkadat*kor*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 25)

kor*mos*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 25)

mos*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 25)

niko*tin*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

tin*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 26)

tanácso*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

lópat*kó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

kó*rus*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

rus*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

goril*la*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

later*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

napok*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

dorombo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

tűle*vél*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

vélhető*en*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

enciklopédis*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 26)

ta*pad*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

pad*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

lófa*rok*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

rok*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 26)

kapuzárá*si*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

si*ker*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 26)

kerge*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

Ti*bet*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

bet*li *


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

Li*pót*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 27)

pótfelvéte*li*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

lili*om*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

om*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 27)

ló*den*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Den*nis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Nis*san*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

san*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 27)

dali*ás*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

ás*lóg*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 27)

lóg*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 27)

ve*se*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

sebezhe*tő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

tő*kés*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Késmár*ki*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

kiszá*mol*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Moldo*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 27)

való*di*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

dimenzi*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 27)

óvato*san*


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 27)

sandíta*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 27)

nióbi*um*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

Umber*to*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

totyo*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

góli*át*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 27)

átló*san*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

san*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 28)

dalár*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 28)

darab*szám*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 28)

számhábo*rú*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 28)

ru*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 28)

ha*mar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 28)

mar*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 28)

haraki*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 28)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Szeptember 28)

ter*mál*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 28)

Mál*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 28)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 28)

lan*dol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 28)

dolmá*nya*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 28)

nyaló*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 28)

kapa*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 28)

róna*ság*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 29)

Ság-he*gyi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

gyimó*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 29)

tilos*ban*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

ban*tu*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

tulaj*don*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

don*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

gatya*szár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

szár*csa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 29)

csalá*di*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

dili*nyó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

nyomasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

tómen*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

tipor*ja*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 29)

javí*tás*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 29)

táskaru*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

góti*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 29)

kalit*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

ka*masz*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

masz*lag*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

lag*zi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

ziva*tar*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

tar*kó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

kótya*gos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

gosztola*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Szeptember 30)

időjá*rás*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Szeptember 30)

ráspoly*nak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

nyak*sál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

sallang*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

csava*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

ros*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 1)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 1)

tógá*ban*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 1)

ban*tu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

tu*kán*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 1)

kán*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

tor*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 1)

Zoboral*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

javada*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

lom*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 1)

tárkon*nyal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

nyal*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 1)

kalamaj*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

kava*ró*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 1)

ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

kaná*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

rikolto*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 1)

zománcoz*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 1)

vacso*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

raká*son*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 2)

son*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 2)

kapa*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

róma*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

idő*gép*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

gépko*csi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

csi*ga*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

galam*bok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 2)

bokré*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

takarí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

tó*rusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

rusz*ki*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 2)

kika*pós*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

postalá*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 2)

da*mil*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 2)

Millená*ris*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 2)

ris*ka*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

kaba*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

lavi*na*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

nafe*ne*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

ne*ki*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

kimene*ti*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

tizenötödi*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

kemen*ce*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

celebrál*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

tamaris*ka*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

kabinbér*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

lő*szer*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

szerzőtár*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

sa*rok*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

rokkame*se*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

semer*re*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

rezsiköltsé*ge*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

gepárd*dal*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

dalbokré*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

langalé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

taba*ta*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

taliz*mán*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

mángorló*fa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

falat*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

nyiha*ha*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

hatal*mas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

maska*ra*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

ta*laj*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

lajtor*ja*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

ja*pán*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

pán*síp*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

síp*szó*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

szócikor*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

nyara*ló*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

lóbál*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 2)

ja*pán*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 2)

páneurópa*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

igen*lő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 3)

lő*tér*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 3)

tér*kő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 3)

kőris*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 3)

fa*kó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 3)

kóli*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 3)

kalim*ba*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 3)

Bada*csony*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 3)

cson*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 4)

kalá*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

Kati*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

kata*ton*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 4)

ton*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

napozó*ágy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

ágytaka*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 4)

Ró*zsi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

Zsi*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 4)

galago*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

nyara*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 4)

lóvág*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

taka*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

roska*tag*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

tag*díj*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 4)

díjta*lan*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

lanter*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

Nata*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

sarok*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

kőszik*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 4)

la*tin*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 5)

tin*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 5)

talá*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 5)

latri*na*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 5)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

tapo*só*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 5)

sóbálván*nyá*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 5)

nyá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 5)

ri*deg*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 5)

degradá*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

lóte*tű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 5)

tűpár*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 5)

napiparancs*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

balalaj*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 5)

ka*por*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 5)

porce*lán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 5)

lángo*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 5)

lófa*rok*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 5)

rok*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 5)

ka*bát*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 5)

bát*ran*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

ran*di*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 5)

di*vat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

vat*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 5)

Ta*bán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 5)

bán*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 5)

tó*csa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 6)

csa*pos*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 6)

pos*had*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 6)

hade*rő*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 6)

rőt*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 6)

PaSa1957 írta:


> hade*rő*


rő*zse*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 6)

zsela*tin*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 6)

tintaceru*za *(ezt már csak a dédik ismerik)


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 6)

zafír*ral*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 6)

ral*li*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 6)

lili*om*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 6)

om*ló*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 6)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 7)

rág*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

tambu*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 7)

raga*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 7)

dorong*gal*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 7)

gal*lon*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 7)

Lon*don*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

don*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

góli*át*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

átko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

mi*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 7)

ravasz*di*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 7)

dió*da*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 7)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

rab*ló*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 7)

lókö*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

tő*ke*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 7)

ke*fe*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 7)

feke*te*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 8)

te*le*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 8)

lebe*gő *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 8)

göcö*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 8)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 8)

tevegel*tek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 8)

Tek*la*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 8)

la*kat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 8)

kat*tan*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 8)

tankerü*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 8)

Let*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 8)

ti*tán*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 8)

tántor*gó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 8)

gólyame*se*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 8)

se*bes*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 8)

bestiá*lis*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 8)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 9)

taka*ró*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 9)

ró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

zsa*lu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 9)

luminesz*kál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

kál*mos*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 9)

mos*tan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

tanme*se*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 9)

sehonna*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 9)

iga*zi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

zize*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

gőgi*csél*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 9)

csél*csap*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 9)

csap*szeg*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 9)

szeglet*kő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

kőszá*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

li*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

la*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

za*bál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

bála*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

nyaral*hat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

hatva*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

Ni*ger*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Október 9)

geren*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 9)

dará*ló*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 9)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 9)

reme*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Ni*ger*



germanis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

ta*hó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

hóem*ber*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

ber*reg*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 9)

regge*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 10)

lige*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 10)

tia*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 10)

rakoncát*lan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 10)

domi*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 10)

Nagasa*ki*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

kivéte*les*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

leskelő*dő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 10)

lő*re*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

re*gény*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 10)

génterápi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 10)

anyatej*jel*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 10)

jel*mez*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

meztelen*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 10)

reze*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 10)

dagonyáz*ván*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 10)

ván*kos*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 10)

kos*bor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

borbí*ró*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 10)

ró*na*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 10)

na*pi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 10)

Piros*ka*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 10)

ka*pu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 10)

pu*ha*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 10)

hata*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

lom*tár*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 10)

tárcanovel*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

la*dik*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 10)

dik*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 11)

tál*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 11)

ka*nász*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

nászindu*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 11)

lófa*rok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

rok*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 11)

kati*ca*


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

cafat


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

fat*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

való*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

divato*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

zónasze*lep*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 11)

lepcses*sé*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 11)

sérelme*ző*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 11)

zö*rög*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

rögesz*me*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

me*se*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 11)

segí*tő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

tőke*hal*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 11)

halvil*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

la*dik*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

diktatú*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 11)

gólya*láb*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

tó*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

ra*vasz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

vastablet*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

tapintha*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 12)

tónu*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

sava*nyú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

nyúzó*kés*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 12)

késhegy*nyi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 12)

nyi*las*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

laskagom*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

ba*sa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 12)

sa*vas*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

vasbe*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

hallo*más*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

más*kor*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 12)

kor*társ*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

társbér*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

lő*por*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 12)

porfel*hő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 12)

hőmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 13)

rő*zse*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 13)

zse*ton*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 13)

ton*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

halik*ra*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 13)

rapityá*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

ravio*li*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 13)

libi*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

Dó*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 13)

raga*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 13)

dó*zse*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 13)

zse*lé*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 14)

léni*a*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 14)

a*lak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 14)

lakhatá*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 14)

sikamló*sak*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 14)

sak*ká *(pl.sakká faragja a fát).


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 14)

káva (sakká nem faraghatja, csak sakkfigurává)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 14)

va*cak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 14)

cakko*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

san*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 14)

dago*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 14)

nyava*lyás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

jás*pis*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 14)

Pistu*kám*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 14)

kám*for*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 14)

fordít*va*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Október 14)

vala*mi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 14)

micso*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 14)

daga*dó*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 14)

dó (nem tetszik)


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 14)

Dolphin78 írta:


> daga*dó*


Dó*ri*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 14)

ribiszke*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

lé*ha*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 14)

ha*jó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 15)

jórava*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 15)

Lópi*ci* (Gáspár)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 15)

ci*pő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 15)

pő*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 15)

reti*kül*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 15)

kül*ső*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 15)

ső*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 15)

redő*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 16)

zö*me*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 16)

mecenatú*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 16)

ragadó*sat*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 16)

sat*nya*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 16)

nyara*lás*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 16)

lás*sa*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Október 16)

salá*ta*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 16)

tanu*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 16)

ló*den*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 16)

Den*ver*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 16)

versen*gő*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 16)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 16)

teremburá*ját*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 17)

ját*szó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 17)

szótagol*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 17)

va*sal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 17)

sallári*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 17)

umbul*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 17)

dara*bont*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

bont*va*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 17)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 17)

kivezé*nyel*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

nyeldek*lő*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 17)

lő*rés*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

rés*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 18)

fal*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 18)

karalá*bé*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 18)

bé*res*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 18)

restanci*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 18)

arany*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

ba*tár*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 18)

tár*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 18)

ta*vasz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 18)

Vász*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 18)

javas*lat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 18)

lat*te*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 18)

te*lek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 18)

lek*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 18)

tor*ma*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 18)

malac*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 18)

kala*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

postalá*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

daba*si*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 19)

si*ló*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 19)

lószer*szám*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

szám*tan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

tanme*se*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 19)

sebességvál*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

tópar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 19)

ti*tok*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 19)

tok*lász*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

Lász*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

lópiku*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 19)

lavó*rok*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 19)

rok*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 19)

kapaszko*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

dikta*fon*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 19)

foncso*roz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

rozma*ring*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 19)

ring*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 19)

lócit*rom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 19)

rom*vár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 20)

vár*fal*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 20)

fal*ka*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 20)

karalá*bé*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 20)

Bélu*ci*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

cico*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 20)

marék*nyi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 20)

nyikorog*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 20)

vaco*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

gólya*láb*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

lábbe*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

li*ga*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

gabo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

napi*lap*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

lapgya*lu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

Luci*fer*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

ferdecsúsz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

dadais*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

tabel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

la*kat*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

katlanfor*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

rózsahim*lő*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

lődör*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

gő*te*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

tevetrá*gya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

gyako*ri*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

riportfilm*je*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 20)

je*gel*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 20)

Gellénhá*za*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 20)

zavar*gás*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 21)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 21)

párkere*ső*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 21)

sö*tét*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 21)

tétlenség*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 21)

reme*te*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 21)

te*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 21)

vegye*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 21)

sen*ki*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 21)

kike*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 21)

Let*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 21)

ti*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 21)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 21)

vese*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 21)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 21)

ta*kar*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 21)

kar*nagy*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 21)

nagyma*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 22)

matéri*a*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 22)

a*lak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 22)

lak*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 22)

liba*top*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 22)

toplis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 22)

tava*szi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 22)

szivat*tyú*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 22)

tyú*kot*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 22)

kotkodácso*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 22)

ló*bál*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 22)

bálrende*ző*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 23)

zö*rej*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 23)

rejtőzkö*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

dőzsöl*ne*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 23)

nefelej*cset*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 23)

csettin*tés*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 23)

tes*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

tia*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 23)

ragaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

dózerol*tak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 23)

taktaharká*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

nyirokcso*mó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 23)

mócsin*got*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 25)

Gothar*dé*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 25)

démo*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 25)

Nive*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 25)

ado*ma*


----------



## Manuta (2022 Október 25)

marasz*tal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 25)

tal*mi*


----------



## Manuta (2022 Október 25)

minimá*lis*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 25)

lis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 25)

tanácsko*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 25)

Zó*ja*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 25)

javas*lat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 25)

latri*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 25)

napon*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 25)

tapin*tat*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 26)

tat*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 26)

rako*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 26)

doro*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

giger*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 26)

libe*gő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 26)

gő*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

te*le*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 26)

lebeg*tet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

tet*tes*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 26)

tes*la*


----------



## Manuta (2022 Október 26)

la*pos*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 26)

pos*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

tás*ka*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 26)

kari*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

ma*ga*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 26)

galago*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 26)

nya*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 26)

nya*kán*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 26)

kán*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

tor*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 27)

taka*ró*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 27)

ró*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 27)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

dózi*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 27)

Sala*mon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

mon*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 27)

da*dog*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 27)

dogmati*ka*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 27)

katama*rán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

rántot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 27)

tanu*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 27)

lóbal*zsam*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 28)

zambia*i*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 28)

időmé*rő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 28)

römikár*tya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 28)

taná*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 28)

ripacsko*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 28)

dik*tál*


----------



## Manuta (2022 Október 28)

tál*tos*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 28)

tosz*kán*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 28)

kán*tor*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 28)

torná*con*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 29)

csonto*zó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 29)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 29)

napon*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 29)

taka*ros*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 29)

ros*ta*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 29)

taní*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 29)

tolóaj*tó*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 29)

tó*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 30)

gali*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 30)

bará*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 30)

tila*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 30)

lompo*san*


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 30)

sandíta*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 30)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 30)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 30)

névtáb*la*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 30)

lakoda*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 30)

lom*bos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 31)

bosto*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 31)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

csak*ra*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 31)

ra*gaszt*


----------



## pedroszito (2022 Október 31)

gasztro


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

romanti*ka*


----------



## pedroszito (2022 Október 31)

karaláBÉ


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

bé*ke*


----------



## pedroszito (2022 Október 31)

kerinGŐ


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 31)

gő*te*


----------



## pedroszito (2022 Október 31)

temeTŐ


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## pedroszito (2022 Október 31)

nyakÉK


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

Sajnos nem jó!* Nya*- szótaggal kell kezdeni! (nyak-ék)


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 31)

pedroszito írta:


> nyakÉK


nyak*lik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

bepa789 írta:


> nyak*lik*


Bocs, de nem jó! Már _pedroszito _is tévesen folytatta!
tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 31)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Bocs, de nem jó! Már _pedroszito _is tévesen folytatta!
> tőzegáfo*nya*


Igazad van!
nyara*ló*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 Október 31)

lószer*szám*


----------



## zoldikemaci (2022 Október 31)

számtan


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 31)

tantestü*let*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

let*tél*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 Október 31)

télvé*gi*


----------



## leybet (2022 Október 31)

gilisz*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 31)

tanul*mány*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 1)

mandiner*re*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 1)

re*meg*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 2)

megér*tő*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 2)

tö*rek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

reklamáci*ó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

óramuta*tó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

Tó*dor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 2)

dorgá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 2)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

ta*laj*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

laj*tos* (kocsi)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

toscana*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

idomta*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

langalé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

tapin*tat*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 2)

Tatjá*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

Nata*sa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 2)

salét*rom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

romkocs*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 2)

mali*gán*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 3)

gáncso*ló*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 3)

ló*rum*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 3)

rum*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 3)

barát*nő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 3)

nővér*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 3)

kelep*ce*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 3)

cele*bek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 3)

bek*kel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 3)

kel*me*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 3)

menyecs*kés*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 3)

késtás*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 4)

ka*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 4)

patyo*lat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 4)

latri*na*


----------



## Manuta (2022 November 4)

na*pos*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 4)

posvány*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 4)

bandi*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 4)

takaro*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 4)

dózi*sok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 4)

sokko*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 4)

ló*tusz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 4)

tuszkulánu*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 4)

malá*ta*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 4)

tatárbú*za*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 4)

zakusz*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 5)

bepa789 írta:


> nál*lal *(nállal kezdődő szó)


Ez így hülyeség, ahogy van. Ha Enci87 feladott olyan szót, amit gyakorlatilag lehetetlen folytatni, akkor törlöm. Mindig csak olyan szót adjatok fel, amit magatok is folytatni tudtok. Kíváncsi lennék, hogy Enci87 tudta volna-e értelmes magyar szóval folytatni.


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 5)

karao*ke *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 5)

kese*reg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 5)

regru*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 5)

ta*lány *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 5)

lánysá*ga*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 6)

gali*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 6)

bará*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

ti*tok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 6)

tokmán*nyal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

nyal*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 6)

kapu*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

falu*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 6)

sikolto*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 6)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

tanako*dik*


----------



## amoca (2022 November 6)

dik*tál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

tálto*sok*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 6)

sokszínű*ek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

eklekti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 6)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 6)

dó*zse*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 6)

zse*bes*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 7)

besti*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 7)

arany*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

Ba*ku*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

kura*fi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

figu*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

ri*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 7)

gólyaor*rot*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

rotterda*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 7)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

dadaiz*mus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

muské*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 7)

tapo*só*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 7)

sószó*ró*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 7)

rózsabo*kor*


----------



## leybet (2022 November 7)

kor*lát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

lát*cső*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 7)

csőnad*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 7)

ló*den*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 8)

dengu*e*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 8)

e*ke*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 8)

kereske*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 8)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 8)

repe*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 9)

tago*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 9)

lótuszvi*rág*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 9)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 10)

lópa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

ta*pad*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 10)

padlás*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

rahed*li*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 10)

lipityán*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

ka*pus*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 10)

pus*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

ka*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 10)

ja*vas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

vasbe*ton*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 10)

tonnák*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

bandi*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 10)

ta*nya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

nya*fog*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 10)

fog*kő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 10)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 10)

tapintat*lan*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 10)

lan*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 11)

kasté*lya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

javada*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 11)

Lombardi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 11)

apáti*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

a*pa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 11)

pa*tak*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 11)

Taktahar*kány (kán)*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

kán*tor*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 11)

tor*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 11)

ma*dár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 12)

dár*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 12)

da*mil*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 12)

millio*mos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 12)

mos*lék*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 12)

lékvá*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 12)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 12)

szekre*ter*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 12)

terpeszug*rás*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 12)

ráspolyo*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 12)

zó*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 12)

napon*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 13)

ta*vi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 13)

vigyá*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

zólyo*mi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 13)

miu*tán*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 13)

táncoslá*bú*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 November 13)

búvá*rok*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 13)

rok*ka*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 November 13)

kavi*ár*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 13)

árcédu*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 13)

la*pát*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

pát*ria*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

a*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> a*ra*


bocsi..


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

ra*gad*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

Gad*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

Sa*nyi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

nyi*las*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

las*ka*


----------



## _reka_sziget_ (2022 November 13)

Ta*tár*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

Éva néni52 írta:


> las*ka*


kaba*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 13)

laboratóri*um*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

umbul*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

da*rab*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

rabi*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

gali*ba*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

bará*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

Ti*sza*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

szatócs*bolt*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

boltí*ve*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

ve*gán*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 13)

gáncsosko*dik*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

dik*tál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 13)

táltos*ra*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

ra*bol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 13)

bol*ház*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

ház*ban*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 14)

banda*tag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

tag*díj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 14)

díjbeké*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

Dó*zsa*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 14)

zsalu*léc*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

léckerí*tés *((tes...))


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 14)

tes*ti*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 14)

tipi*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

kus*had*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

hadtestparancsno*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

katama*rán*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

ráncigál*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

tapintatla*nul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

nul*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

la*pos*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

postalá*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

Köszi, javítottam.
da*da*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

dago*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

Én is!

nyalánk*ság*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

ságvá*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 14)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 14)

termesz*tő*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 14)

tő*ke*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 14)

ke*se*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 15)

segélyhí*vó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 15)

vo*kál*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

kálvinis*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 15)

ta*vi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

vitor*lás*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 15)

lássá*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 15)

tok*hal*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

hallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 15)

másvala*ki*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

ki*csi*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 15)

csibegom*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 15)

ba*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 15)

ba*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

sarok*ház*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 15)

ház*hely*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 15)

hely*rajz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 15)

rajztáb*la*


----------



## leybet (2022 November 15)

la*pos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 16)

pos*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 16)

ta*pos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 16)

posta*út*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 16)

úttö*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

rőzsehor*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 16)

Doro*gon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 16)

gondo*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 16)

labirin*tus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

tus*kó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 16)

ko*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

tor*ma*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 16)

ma*lac*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 17)

Lac*kó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 17)

kókuszkoc*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 17)

kaka*du*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

du*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 17)

majoran*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

napon*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

tagol*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 17)

takargat*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

tapo*só*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 17)

só*dar*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

dar*vak*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

vakhan*gya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

gyako*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

riada*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

lom*ha*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

haho*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

tapintá*sa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

Sa*nyi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

nyitó*dik*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 17)

diktá*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 17)

lo*vas*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

vas*tag*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 17)

tagbaszakad*tak*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 18)

takti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 18)

kapuzá*rás*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 18)

rás*poly* (j,l)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 18)

polgá*rok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 18)

rokkantsá*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 18)

giger*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 18)

lilipu*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 18)

tilal*mi*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 18)

mi*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 18)

Nive*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 18)

akár*ki*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 18)

kira*kat*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 18)

katta*nás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 19)

nás*fa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 19)

farakás


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 19)

kás*tu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 19)

tulaj*don*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 19)

don*gó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 19)

Gó*lem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 19)

lember*gi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 19)

gigá*szi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 19)

sziszifu*szi*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 19)

szi*rom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 19)

rom*lás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 20)

lás*sa*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 20)

satíro*zó*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 20)

zó*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 20)

Nata*sa*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 20)

salét*rom*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 20)

rom*bol*


----------



## leybet (2022 November 20)

bol*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 20)

hatal*mas*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 20)

maska*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 20)

ravio*li*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 21)

li*ba*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 21)

barom*fi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 21)

fiá*ker*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 21)

kertésze*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 21)

tivor*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 21)

nyalako*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 21)

Dó*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 21)

rival*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 22)

damoklé*szi *


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 22)

sziporká*zó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 22)

zónaregge*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

libus*ka*


----------



## Manuta (2022 November 22)

kalasnyi*kov*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 22)

Kovbojok*kal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 22)

kalci*um*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 22)

umbul*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

da*rab*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 22)

rab*lánc*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

láncfű*rész*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 22)

rész*vét*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 23)

vétke*ző*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 23)

zömí*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

tőhang*zó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

zó*na*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 23)

Na*dal *(teniszező)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

dalszer*ző*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 23)

zö*rög*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

rögtöníté*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

lőpo*ros*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 23)

rosto*kol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

kolla*gén*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

génterápi*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

a*lak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 23)

lak*musz*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 24)

musz*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 24)

kala*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

postá*sok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 24)

sokfé*le*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

le*mez*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 24)

meztél*láb*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 24)

lábik*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 24)

rajon*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

gólyafé*szek*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 24)

szekvená*lás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 24)

lás*sa*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 25)

sava*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

zoli
liba*top*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

toplis*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

tari*fa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

fa*kó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

kóbor*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

lófa*rok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

rok*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

ka*raj*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 25)

Éva néni52 írta:


> ka*raj*


rajvonal
raj*kó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

kó*fic*
<-->


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

fic*kó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 25)

bor*kén*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 25)

kénvi*rág*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

rágcsá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

lópiku*la*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 25)

la*kás*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 26)

kasté*lya*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 26)

javíta*ná*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 26)

Nápoly*ba*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 26)

barom*fi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 26)

fi*al*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 26)

al*váz*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 26)

vázta*lan*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 26)

lan*tos*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 26)

toscana*i*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 26)

ivó*lé*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 26)

lélekeme*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 26)

lőpo*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 26)

ros*tál*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 26)

tál*ka*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 27)

kara*te*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 27)

tevőle*ges*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 27)

geszte*nye*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 November 27)

nye*reg*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 27)

regná*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 27)

lóe*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 27)

rőfös*bolt*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 27)

boltveze*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 November 27)

tő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 27)

kepeszke*dik*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 27)

dik*tál*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 27)

tál*tos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 28)

Toshi*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 28)

ba*rom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

romlan*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

Dó*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 28)

ripor*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

terje*dő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

dő*re*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 28)

reveren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 28)

dato*lya* (ly-->j)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

javítóvizs*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

gali*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 28)

bará*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

tiha*nyi*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

nyi*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 28)

tolako*dó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 28)

dó*zer*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 28)

zer*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 29)

gereb*lye*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 29)

Je*nő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 29)

nővér*ke*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

keretös*szeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 29)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 29)

turá*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

Nini*ve*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 29)

vegyestüzelé*sű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

sűrűsé*ge*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 29)

Gede*on*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

On*ga*


----------



## oolong (2022 November 29)

gabonacsa*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

ta*vi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

via*dal*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

dalverse*nyek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

nyek*ken*


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

ken*nel*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 29)

nélkü*le*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 29)

levon*tam*


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 30)

tambu*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 30)

raport*ra*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 30)

ra*gya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 30)

gya*pot*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 30)

potmé*ter*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 30)

terrári*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 30)

umbul*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 November 30)

darabon*tok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 30)

tok*hal*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 30)

hal*kan*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 1)

kandikame*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 1)

ravasz*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 1)

divato*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 1)

zodiá*kus*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 1)

kus*had*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 1)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kus*had*


hadnag*gyá*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 1)

gyá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 1)

rival*da*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 December 1)

da*dus*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 1)

dúská*ló *


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 1)

lópa*ta*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 1)

ta*kács*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 1)

kacskarin*gó*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 1)

gólyafió*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 1)

kalandpark*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 1)

ban*tu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 1)

tudatalat*ti*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 2)

tia*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 2)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 2)

Tóbi*ás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 2)

áskáló*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 2)

dorom*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 2)

bol*ha*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 2)

hara*gos*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 2)

gos*pel*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 2)

Pel*ler*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 2)

Lermontov*ra*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 3)

rama*dán*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 3)

dánfalva*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 3)

igazság*gal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 3)

galvanizáci*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 3)

ósze*res*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 3)

respek*tál*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 3)

táltoskép*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 3)

zö*rej*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 December 3)

rejteka*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 3)

dóze*rol*


----------



## lumas (2022 December 3)

rol*ler*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 3)

Lermontov*vá*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 4)

vá*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 4)

lóhalálá*ban*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 4)

bandukol*va*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 4)

va*kon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 4)

kongat*ta*


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 4)

tagol*tan*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 4)

tanfo*lyam*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 4)

jam*pi*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 4)

pi*te*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 4)

te*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 4)

vegetáci*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 4)

Óbu*da*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 5)

Dali*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

dalo*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

lóe*rő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 5)

rövidá*ru*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

ruhacsi*pesz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

peszton*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 5)

kakukk*fű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

fűszere*ző*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 5)

zö*me*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

mezőgaz*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

da*gi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 5)

gi*da*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 5)

da*rab*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

rabló*hús*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 5)

húsha*gyó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 5)

gyógyí*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 6)

tóváro*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 6)

si*kér*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 6)

kér*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 6)

dőzsöl*nek*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 6)

nek*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 6)

tár*kony*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 6)

konyhá*ban*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 6)

ban*kár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 6)

kár*min*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 7)

min*ta*


----------



## doktorur (2022 December 7)

taposóma*lom*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 7)

lom*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 7)

ha*jó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 7)

jóaka*ró*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 7)

ró*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 7)

na*gyol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

Golgo*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 8)

tapintat*tal*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 8)

talpal*ja*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

januá*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 8)

ri*nyál*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

nyál*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 8)

kapa*föld*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

földalat*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 8)

ti*tok*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 8)

tok*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 8)

hal*kan*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

kan*ca*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 8)

Cana*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

da*mil*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 8)

milli*ó*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 8)

óra*mű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 9)

műve*se*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 9)

se*reg*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 9)

regru*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 9)

ta*laj*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 9)

Lajtabán*ság*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 10)

Ságújfa*lu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 10)

lu*pusz*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 10)

pusz*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 10)

taní*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 10)

tógá*ja*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 10)

javada*lom*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 10)

lom*tár*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 10)

tár*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 10)

csalogányok*hoz*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 10)

hozzácsa*tol*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 10)

tol*vaj*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 11)

vajkaramel*la*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 11)

lamel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 11)

la*dik*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 11)

diktá*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 11)

lás*sa*!


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 11)

sa*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 11)

ru*bin *


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 11)

bin*go*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 11)

go*bé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 11)

bé*ka*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 11)

kato*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 11)

nai*va*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 12)

vala*ki*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 12)

kia*bál*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 12)

bálvány*fa*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 12)

fa*rag*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 12)

ragje*gye*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 12)

gye*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 12)

repes*ve*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 12)

veszeked*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 12)

Verec*ke*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 12)

ke*fe*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 13)

fe*le*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 13)

leázot*tak*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 13)

taknyo*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 13)

san*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 13)

dalo*ló*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 13)

lo*bab*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 13)

babká*vé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 13)

vé*ge*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 14)

geren*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 14)

da*mil*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

millenni*um*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

umbul*da*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 14)

daráló*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 14)

bará*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

tibe*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 14)

tipográfi*a*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 14)

au*tó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

tila*lom*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 14)

lom*ha*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 14)

hata*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 14)

lom*pos*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

postá*sok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 14)

sokré*tű*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

tűleve*lű*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 15)

lü*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 15)

ke*fe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

feke*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 15)

teper*tő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 15)

Töhö*töm*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 15)

töm*lő*


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 15)

Lőrinc*nél*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

nélkü*le*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 15)

Leven*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 15)

teke*nő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 15)

nőne*mű*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

mű*sor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 15)

sor*fal*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 16)

falfir*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 16)

doboz*ban*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 16)

ban*tu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 16)

tulaj*don*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 16)

don*gó*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 16)

Gó*zon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

zongo*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 16)

rajon*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 16)

góli*át*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

át*ír*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 16)

ír*va* (van)


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 17)

vala*mi*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

micso*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

dako*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

ta*valy*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

vaj*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 17)

da*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

da*ru*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

rugal*mas*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 17)

maska*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

rajon*gás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 17)

Gás*pár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

pár*baj*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

bajkeve*rő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

rőzsegyűj*tő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 17)

tő*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 17)

keményí*tő*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 18)

töreke*dő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 18)

dőzsöl*ve*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

veze*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 18)

tőosz*tás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 18)

kalit*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 18)

kacsacom*bot*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 18)

botrány*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

Ba*ku*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 18)

ku*pa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

paku*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 18)

ragasz*tó*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 18)

tódítot*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

takaro*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 18)

do*bol*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 19)

bol*gár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 19)

gár*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 19)

darabon*tok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 19)

tokmány*kulcs*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 19)

kulcskari*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 19)

kapaszko*dó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 19)

dó*zse*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 19)

zselékoc*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 19)

kavicsok*kal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 19)

kalló*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 20)

dokumentu*mot*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 20)

mot*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 20)

tó*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 20)

garázsmes*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 20)

terme*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 20)

lő*re*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 20)

rebel*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 20)

lis*ta*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 20)

találko*zó*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 21)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 21)

na*gyi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

gyilokjá*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

ró*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

karak*ter*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

terme*lő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 21)

lőpo*ros*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 21)

ros*tos*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

Toscani*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

nihilis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

taní*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

tó*ra*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 21)

ra*gu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

guri*ga*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 22)

gali*ba*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 22)

ba*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

kara*ván*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 December 22)

ván*kos*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 22)

kósto*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 22)

lóte*tű*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 December 22)

tűle*vél*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

vélhető*en*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 22)

en*nél*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 22)

nélkü*le*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

lehetet*len*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 22)

len*ge*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 22)

ge*be*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

bejelen*tő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 22)

tő*ke*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 22)

kereske*dő*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

dőlésszö*ge*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

gezemi*ce*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

celebrál*ja*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

javítómű*hely*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

helybenhagy*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

talajműve*lő*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

lődörgé*se*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

semati*kus*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

kussol*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

ni*csak*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

csakliz*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

tava*szi*


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

szidal*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 22)

malom*kő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 22)

kőbal*ta*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 23)

ta*bu*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

rituevu írta:


> ta*bu*


bujócs*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

ka*csa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

csalé*tek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

tektoni*ka*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 23)

kama*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

ravasz*di*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

diabé*tesz*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

tesz*tel*


----------



## dearpi (2022 December 23)

telefon


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 23)

bepa789 írta:


> tesz*tel*



tel*ve*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

velőtrá*zó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 23)

zó*na*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 23)

nacioná*lé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

légipará*dé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

dé*mon*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

mondat*rész*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

rész*leg*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

legszeb*bet*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

bet*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

ligetszé*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

libikó*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 23)

kapuc*ni*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 24)

Ni*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

kilincs*mű*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

műso*ros*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

ros*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

taka*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

róma*i*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

idomu*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

szár*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

csavar*gó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 24)

híra*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

dó*zer*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

Zerko*vitz* (vic!)


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

vicis*pán*


----------



## Dolphin78 (2022 December 24)

pán*síp*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

sípcsontvé*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 24)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

repe*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

tanulmá*nyi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

nyikor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

gó*ré*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 24)

ré*gi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

giger*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

libi*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 24)

dó*zse*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 25)

zse*lé*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

léhű*tő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

tőrőlmetszet*tek*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 25)

tektoni*kus*









Tektonika (geológia) – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

kus*had*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

hadse*reg*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

regge*li*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

libikó*ka*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 25)

ka*pu*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 25)

pu*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

habi*tus*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

Tusnádfür*dő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

lődör*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

teke*nő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 25)

nőimitá*tor*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 25)

torzsalko*dás*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 27)

bepa789 írta:


> torzsalko*dás*


Bocsánat, látom, más sem tudja folytatni. Javítok:
torzsalko*dó*


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 December 27)

dóm*ra *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 27)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 27)

névte*len*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 27)

len*ti*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 27)

tivor*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 28)

nyalán*kok*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 28)

koktélpar*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 28)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 28)

nyava*lya *


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 28)

ja*pán*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 28)

pánto*kat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 28)

kat*tan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 28)

kat*lan*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 28)

lan*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 28)

kata*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 28)

ton*na*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 29)

Napóle*on*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

onkológi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

a*pa*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

palá*ver*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

vergő*dik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

dik*tál*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 29)

tál*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

kariz*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

maradé*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

kaméle*on*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

ontológi*a*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

anyagelvű*ek*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

eklo*ga*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

gara*mi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

mimik*ri*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

rival*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

da*rab*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

rab*bi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

biza*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

lompo*san*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 29)

san*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

dacosko*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

do*bás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

bástya*fok*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 29)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

maracu*ja*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 30)

javí*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

táska*fül*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 30)

fül*ke*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 30)

kepeszke*dik*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

diktá*ló*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

ló*ca*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 30)

Cana*da*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

darab*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 30)

ramazu*ri*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

rival*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 30)

Dagesz*tán*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

tán*ti*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

tia*ra*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

taka*ró*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

ró*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

kamil*la*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

lapu*ló*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

lóhe*re*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

resze*lő*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 30)

lőfegy*ver*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

verseny*szám*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

számta*lan*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

lanka*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

dózerol*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

ni*csak*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

csak*ra*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

raké*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

ta*bu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

bu*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

li*ba*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

barom*fi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

fio*la*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

lakat*szem*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

szem*fog*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

fogfú*ró*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

ró*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

naprafor*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

gólya*hír*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

hír*lap*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

lapkia*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 30)

do*bol*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

bol*dog*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 31)

dog*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 31)

ma*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 31)

ide*a*


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 31)

analfabé*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 31)

tapintato*san*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

san*zon*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 31)

zongo*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 31)

rahed*li*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

lihe*gő*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 31)

gő*te*


----------



## bepa789 (2022 December 31)

terem*őr*


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 31)

őr*ző*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 31)

zö*rög*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

rögesz*me*


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 31)

me*se*


----------



## Lucan0 (2023 Január 1)

se*per*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

permet*lé*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

lézernyomta*tó*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 1)

tóvidé*ki *


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

kiberneti*kus*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 1)

kusha*dó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

dóze*rek*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

rekla*mál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

mál*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

ha*tár*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

társasá*gi*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

giger*li*


----------



## aniko45 (2023 Január 1)

li*get*


----------



## 1méhecske (2023 Január 1)

get*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

tóalmá*si*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

siva*tag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

tagsá*gi*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

Gizel*la*


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 1)

lapát*ra*


----------



## toboruti (2023 Január 1)

ragadozó


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

zó*na*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 1)

narodnyi*k**ok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 1)

kokszo*ló*


----------



## Arpado (2023 Január 2)

ló*gó*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 2)

góti*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 2)

kava*rás*


----------



## aniko45 (2023 Január 2)

rás*poly*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 2)

poly*va*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 2)

vadá*szat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

Szat*már*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 2)

már*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 2)

gala*csin*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 2)

csinta*lan*


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 2)

lan*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 2)

kaka*du*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

du*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 2)

daruma*dár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

dárda*hegy*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 2)

hegy*fok*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

fokhagy*ma*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 2)

makulát*lan*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 3)

lan*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 3)

kariz*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

mamali*ga*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 3)

gali*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 3)

babo*nás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 3)

nás*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

farag*ni*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

ni*ni*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 3)

Nini*ve*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

veran*da*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 3)

da*mil*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

milli*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 3)

ó*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

borza*lom*


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 3)

lomtár


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

tár*sas*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

sas*szeg*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

szegregáci*ó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

ó*bor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

borso*di*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

dioptri*a*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

ala*ki*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

kikandi*kál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

kál*mos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

mosto*ha*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

ha*mu*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

muta*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

tópar*ti*


----------



## aniko45 (2023 Január 3)

tivor*nya*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 4)

nyara*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 4)

lócsi*szár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

szár*ma*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

ma*száj*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

szájtá*tó*


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 4)

totalitári*us*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

us*tor*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

tor*ma*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 4)

majoran*na*


----------



## oolong (2023 Január 4)

nacionalis*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

takaro*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 4)

do*bás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 4)

bástyatí*pus*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 4)

pusmo*gás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 4)

Gás*pár*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 4)

párkapcso*lat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 4)

latri*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

navigá*tor*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

torná*dó*


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 4)

do*bó*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 5)

aniko45 írta:


> bó*nusz*


Tudnál írni egy "nusz"-szal kezdődő szót?


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 5)

bo*ka*


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 5)

ka*mu*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

mu*tat*


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 5)

tátra*i*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 5)

Ilo*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

nai*va*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 5)

vala*mi*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

mi*re*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 5)

reveren*da*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

dará*ló*


----------



## Lucan0 (2023 Január 5)

locso*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

ló*szőr*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 5)

szőrtü*sző*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

szőnyegtisztí*tó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 5)

tó*csa*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

csavarkul*csot*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 5)

csotrogá*nya*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

nyara*lás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

lás*sa!*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 5)

sa*tu*


----------



## Babos Nelli (2023 Január 5)

ta-nár


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 5)

nár*cisz*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

ciszter*ci*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

cicavízi*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 6)

O*hat*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

hatlöve*tű*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 6)

tűzijá*ték*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

tékvan*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

dózsepalo*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

ta*lán*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

lándzsaró*zsa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

zsa*ru*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

rubeo*la*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 6)

la*paj*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

paj*tás*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

tás*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

kari*ma*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

makaró*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

Ni*ke*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

ke*bab*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 6)

babfőze*lék*


----------



## Blanka Blanka (2023 Január 6)

lékvágás


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

Gás*pár*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

párterápi*a*


----------



## Blanka Blanka (2023 Január 6)

ananász


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 6)

násznép*pel*


----------



## Blanka Blanka (2023 Január 6)

pellengér


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 7)

Ger*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

dalár*da*


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 7)

dará*ló*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

ló*bál*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

bálkirály*nő*


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 7)

nővé*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

reme*te*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

teve


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

vegye*sen*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

sen*ki*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

kivé*tel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

teljesí*ti*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

titokno*kot*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

kot*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

tapintá*sa*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

sara*bol*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

bol*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

ha*bár*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

bár*ka*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

ka*mat*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

matrózru*ha*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

hata*lom*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

lom*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

postames*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

ter*mel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

mel*lé*


----------



## Klarissza525 (2023 Január 7)

lé*ben*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

ben*ne*


----------



## Blanka Blanka (2023 Január 7)

verekszik


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

Blanka Blanka írta:


> verekszik


ben*ne *volt az utolsó szó! *ne-....*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

Éva néni52 írta:


> ben*ne*


ne*vet*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

vet*tem*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

Tem*ze*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

zene*kar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

kar*nagy*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

nagyma*ma*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

magamutoga*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

tó*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

galambe*pe*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

pepi*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

tapé*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

ta*kar*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

karhata*lom*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

lombosod*tak*


----------



## 1méhecske (2023 Január 7)

takti*ka*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

ka*csa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 7)

csapatom*ra*


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

rapor*ton*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

ton*hal*


----------



## bepa789 (2023 Január 7)

hallo*más*


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 7)

más*li*


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 7)

li*ba*


----------



## rituevu (Vasárnap, 05:54)

balla*da*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 07:48)

da*rab*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 09:27)

rabszol*ga*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 10:07)

gali*ba*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Vasárnap, 10:59)

babapiskó*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 11:47)

talajtaka*ró*


----------



## 1méhecske (Vasárnap, 13:25)

rókavad*ász*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 13:43)

dász*kál*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 13:44)

kálla*i*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 13:46)

izompacsir*ta*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 13:48)

tava*szi*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 13:51)

szilár*dul*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 13:54)

Dulcine*a*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 13:59)

a*gya*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 14:00)

gyako*ri*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 14:02)

ripor*ter*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 14:04)

terminá*tor*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 14:07)

tor*zsa*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Vasárnap, 14:13)

zsa*bó*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 14:17)

bóbi*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 17:09)

ta*bu*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Vasárnap, 17:30)

bu*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 17:33)

talá*lat*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Vasárnap, 17:34)

latri*na*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Vasárnap, 17:48)

naposcsi*be*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Vasárnap, 18:29)

be*tű*


----------



## bepa789 (Vasárnap, 18:54)

tűfes*tő*


----------



## oolong (Vasárnap, 19:54)

tőzegáfo*nya*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Vasárnap, 20:34)

nyafo*gó*


----------



## aniko45 (Vasárnap, 21:22)

Góli*át*


----------



## Berni 9 (Vasárnap, 21:25)

át*hoz*


----------



## aniko45 (Vasárnap, 21:55)

hoz*tam*


----------



## rituevu (Hétfő, 04:56)

tambu*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 06:57)

ra*kat*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 08:36)

kattan*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 10:41)

tópar*ton*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 11:19)

ton*na*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 14:08)

na*pi*


----------



## rituevu (Hétfő, 14:09)

pi*he*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 14:16)

heveré*sző*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 14:41)

szőlőtő*két *


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 15:06)

kétnyá*ri*


----------



## aniko45 (Hétfő, 15:15)

ria*nás*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 16:23)

nás*fa*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 17:07)

fatá*lis*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 17:22)

lis*ta*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:02)

talajtor*na*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 18:22)

napalm*mal*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:24)

mal*ter*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 18:25)

terve*ző*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:27)

ző*di*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 18:29)

divatdiktá*tor*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:30)

tor*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 18:31)

zóna*idő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:32)

dőzsö*lő*


----------



## bepa789 (Hétfő, 18:33)

lőpor*tár*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 18:34)

tár*ház*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 19:33)

házmes*ter*


----------



## Berni 9 (Hétfő, 21:53)

terme*tes*


----------



## aniko45 (Hétfő, 23:07)

Tes*la*


----------



## rituevu (Kedd, 05:04)

lapo*zó*


----------



## bepa789 (Kedd, 07:26)

zónai*dő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 08:24)

dő*re*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 11:04)

repe*ta*


----------



## bepa789 (Kedd, 12:21)

tavas*szal*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 13:25)

szalmonel*la*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 13:39)

lapí*tok*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 13:39)

tok*hal*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 13:41)

hallat*lan*


----------



## bepa789 (Kedd, 13:44)

lankadat*lan*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 13:45)

langyo*san*


----------



## bepa789 (Kedd, 13:52)

santung*ból*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 13:56)

bol*ha*


----------



## rituevu (Kedd, 14:10)

haraki*ri*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Kedd, 16:10)

rikí*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:16)

tópar*ti*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Kedd, 16:17)

ti*ni*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:17)

Niaga*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (Kedd, 17:02)

ragyo*gó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 17:05)

Góli*át*


----------



## Berni 9 (Kedd, 17:06)

át*lát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 17:19)

látszat*ra*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 19:43)

radírgu*mi*


----------



## aniko45 (Kedd, 20:32)

mi*nek*


----------



## Lucan0 (Szerda, 05:24)

nekro*lóg*


----------



## rituevu (Szerda, 05:25)

lóg*ni*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Szerda, 09:21)

niko*tin*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Szerda, 13:04)

tin*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Szerda, 13:25)

tanu*ló*


----------



## aniko45 (Szerda, 15:45)

ló*den*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Szerda, 20:05)

Den*ver*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Szerda, 20:58)

verbá*lis*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Szerda, 21:35)

lis*ta*


----------



## rituevu (Csütörtök, 04:48)

takarí*tás*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Csütörtök, 07:38)

tás*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 08:20)

Kaliforni*a*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Csütörtök, 08:58)

Ala*dár*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 13:58)

dárdavi*vő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Csütörtök, 14:49)

vőlegény*re*


----------



## rituevu (Csütörtök, 15:04)

rebel*lis*


----------



## Lucan0 (Csütörtök, 15:07)

lisz*tes*


----------



## rituevu (Csütörtök, 15:14)

tesséke*li*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Csütörtök, 15:51)

li*ga*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Csütörtök, 16:56)

gali*ba*


----------



## Berni 9 (Csütörtök, 17:48)

ba*rát*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 17:54)

Rát*ka*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 19:03)

ka*bát*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Csütörtök, 19:23)

bát*ran*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 19:53)

ran*di*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Csütörtök, 21:15)

divato*zó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 21:24)

zónaha*tár*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Csütörtök, 21:37)

tárgya*ló*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 21:42)

lópiku*la*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 22:01)

lati*nul*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 22:02)

nul*la*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 22:03)

la*pos*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 22:05)

postalá*da*


----------



## bepa789 (Csütörtök, 22:08)

dara*bont*


----------



## Dolphin78 (Tegnap 05:42-kor)

bont*ja*


----------



## rituevu (Tegnap 06:39-kor)

jamaica*i*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 07:03-kor)

italautoma*ta*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 08:20-kor)

tapa*dó*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 08:51-kor)

Dober*dó*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 09:13-kor)

Dó*ra*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 11:40-kor)

ragadvány*név*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 11:46-kor)

névte*len*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 11:50-kor)

lenvá*szon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 11:51-kor)

szon*da*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 11:52-kor)

da*mil*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 11:55-kor)

milli*ó*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 11:56-kor)

óvato*san*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 11:57-kor)

sandít*va*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 11:59-kor)

va*gyon*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 11:59-kor)

gyóntatófül*ke*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 12:57-kor)

keve*rő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 13:00-kor)

rő*zse*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 13:24-kor)

zsení*roz*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 13:28-kor)

roz*már*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 13:39-kor)

Már*kus*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 13:40-kor)

kus*had*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 14:00-kor)

hadbí*ró*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 16:08-kor)

róka*lyuk*


----------



## rituevu (Tegnap 16:23-kor)

lyukkár*tya*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 16:42-kor)

Tya*tya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 16:58-kor)

Tyana*i*


----------



## rituevu (Tegnap 16:59-kor)

ige*rag*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 19:09-kor)

ragta*pasz*


----------



## Berni 9 (Tegnap 20:01-kor)

pasz*tel*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 21:26-kor)

telhetet*len*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 21:50-kor)

lenfono*da*


----------



## bepa789 (Tegnap 22:06-kor)

dago*nya*


----------



## aniko45 (Tegnap 23:10-kor)

nya*fog*


----------



## Lucan0 (Ma 04:36 -kor)

fog*kő*


----------



## rituevu (Ma 07:09 -kor)

kőbá*nya*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Ma 07:46 -kor)

nyakig*láb*


----------



## bepa789 (Ma 08:23 -kor)

lábtar*tó*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Ma 08:56 -kor)

tóri*um*


----------



## oolong (Ma 10:26 -kor)

umbuldálta*tás*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Ma 10:41 -kor)

táskarádi*ó*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Ma 11:10 -kor)

ódiva*tú*


----------



## Cotta (Ma 11:33 -kor)

túró*krém *


----------



## bepa789 (Ma 12:21 -kor)

krém*mel*


----------



## Éva néni52 (Ma 13:33 -kor)

mellet*te*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Ma 14:25 -kor)

teker*gő*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Ma 14:32 -kor)

gőgicsé*lő*


----------



## PaSa1957 (Ma 14:48 -kor)

lőpor*ba*


----------



## bepa789 (Ma 16:12 -kor)

barom*fi*


----------



## Berni 9 (Ma 17:15 -kor)

fi*a*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Ma 17:45 -kor)

a*pa*


----------

